# ¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35...? Marzo 2012 +



## bertok (1 Mar 2012)

El mes del ocaso de los larguistas.


----------



## faraico (1 Mar 2012)

Pillo sitio en mes que promete


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Mar 2012)

os traigo el guano , en forma de terrible H-C-H


----------



## VOTIN (1 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El mes del ocaso de los larguistas.



Vale
pero de indra,repsol e ibe no
que algunos ya estamos cargaos y arrastramos minusvalias nada mas entrar y tenemos que recuperar in poco hasta el dia 15
No empecemos ya jodiendo el mes y vendiendo la piel del oso sin haberlo cazado


----------



## kemao2 (1 Mar 2012)

SI esta formando la cabeza es un HCH enorme, para el verano estará terminado y el gran desplome será una vez mas en octubre 


Parece que es triple techo y ahora toca formar bajar para poder formar el 2º hombro mas bajo. Si se cumple guano guanazo


----------



## Optimista bien informado (1 Mar 2012)

Suscribiéndome a ver si veo el guano en primera fila o


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Mar 2012)

kemao2 dijo:


> SI esta formando la cabeza es un HCH enorme, para el verano estará terminado y el gran desplome será una vez mas en octubre
> 
> 
> Parece que es triple techo y ahora toca formar bajar para poder formar el 2º hombro mas bajo. Si se cumple guano guanazo



es en semanal y estaria formando el segundo hombro , ahora estamos en la puntita del segundo hombro


----------



## ghkghk (1 Mar 2012)

El Ibex acaba el mes por encima de los 8.500. 

Ese es el ocaso que preveo.


----------



## ponzi (1 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Pillo sitio en mes que promete



He puesto un listado de etf en el otro hilo.Ya elegir uno u otro dependera de lo que te guste el riesgo.Este es pura dinamita

www.google.com/finance?cid=12136779


----------



## ponzi (1 Mar 2012)

Los futuros a esta hora estan con un rojillo plomizo un tanto sospechoso.


----------



## kemao2 (1 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es en semanal y estaria formando el segundo hombro , ahora estamos en la puntita del segundo hombro




Pues yo veo una cabeza claramente y un 1º hombro, esta bajada no debería llevar mas abajo del 1150 y allí rebotar y formar un segundo hombro para luego guanazo. Veo la bajada pero el guano todavía no va a llegar solo una bajada hasta 1150-1175


----------



## ponzi (1 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> os traigo el guano , en forma de terrible H-C-H



Desde cuando en un hch el segundo hombro es superior a la cabeza?En dic al superar los 1250 se desactivo la figura.Otra cosa es que sean impulsos u ondas pero eso no es un hch.


----------



## The Hellion (1 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Desde cuando en un hch el segundo hombro es superior a la cabeza?



¿No será que es el brazo, y nos está saludando?


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Desde cuando en un hch el segundo hombro es superior a la cabeza?



Mirelo de costado y se arregla


----------



## ponzi (1 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Mirelo de costado y se arregla



Si lo miras dando la vuelta a la pantalla quien sabe, si le damos muchas vueltas igual hasta desciframos la materia oscura del universo.


----------



## FranR (1 Mar 2012)

Pillo mi lugar y recuerdo mis previsiones de fin de trimestre...
IBEX 7.800
DAX 5.560

Las previsiones de la parte alta del canal trimestral saltaron por los aires Ibex +4%
Dax +9% :ouch:

El guanazo puede ser de órdago si solo intenta acercarse a la base del canal trimestral


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Desde cuando en un hch el segundo hombro es superior a la cabeza?En dic al superar los 1250 se desactivo la figura.Otra cosa es que sean impulsos u ondas pero eso no es un hch.



pronto ustec se cubrira de gloria


----------



## Janus (1 Mar 2012)

kemao2 dijo:


> Pues yo veo una cabeza claramente y un 1º hombro, esta bajada no debería llevar mas abajo del 1150 y allí rebotar y formar un segundo hombro para luego guanazo. Veo la bajada pero el guano todavía no va a llegar solo una bajada hasta 1150-1175



Pues con eso ya es más que suficiente. Serían sobre 6000$ por mini.


----------



## Janus (1 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pillo mi lugar y recuerdo mis previsiones de fin de trimestre...
> IBEX 7.800
> DAX 5.560
> 
> ...



Eso son más de 100 puntos de bajada en el SP. Junto con el DAX y VIX me salen más de los 60.000 target a ojo de buen cubero. No voy a sacar la calculadora y sí a poner bien los stops no vaya a ser que venga el cobrador del frac.


----------



## fragel013 (1 Mar 2012)

Joder! Sí que madrugáis algunos... Iris a dormir, que hasta dentro de ocho horas no abre el parqué...


----------



## FranR (1 Mar 2012)

fragel013 dijo:


> Joder! Sí que madrugáis algunos... Iris a dormir, que hasta dentro de ocho horas no abre el parqué...


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Mar 2012)

yo también pillo sitio..........


----------



## FranR (1 Mar 2012)

Niveles importantes mañana

DAX 6824 120 abajo adicionales
IBEX 8454 hasta 8330 no hay nada.


----------



## ponzi (1 Mar 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-FSs34EVl0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Mar 2012)

Bertok al paredón
olvido poner hilo mítico.

Como castigo cambio de avatar y hacer botellón de Larios cola con Mr. Claca y sus compañeros de pupitre.

Suerte, plusvis y tal.


----------



## aksarben (1 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bertok al paredón
> olvido poner hilo mítico.
> 
> Como castigo cambio de avatar y hacer botellón de Larios cola con Mr. Claca y sus compañeros de pupitre.
> ...



Peor fue lo mío, que no vi este y creé otro hilo de Marzo :ouch: Al menos había puesto lo de 'Hilo Mítico' ::


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Mar 2012)

Sr. FranR hunda el banquito azul, que ahora le tengo entre el verde claro y el colorao ligero...

Alguien tiene unos pocos de millones para ejpecular y bajar la cotización?


----------



## Mulder (1 Mar 2012)

A los buenos días!

No descansan uds. cuanto post atrasado que he tenido que leer...

Parece que tenemos apertura flojilla:

LARGOS: 55.0109066667% - CORTOS: 44.9890833333%

De momento laterales.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (1 Mar 2012)

Que le pasa al sabadell ?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (1 Mar 2012)

Guanos dias, otra vez.

bex 35
Últ:
8.439,70
Var (% / Ptos):
-0,31 %/ -26,20


----------



## pyn (1 Mar 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Que le pasa al sabadell ?



Querrá decir Sacyr, que ahora baja un 11%.


----------



## Pepe Broz (1 Mar 2012)

Sacyr dió ayer unas perdidas de 1600 millones de Kilotones


----------



## pyn (1 Mar 2012)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> Sacyr dió ayer unas perdidas de 1600 millones de Kilotones



Pecata minuta .


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Mar 2012)

pyn dijo:


> Querrá decir Sacyr, que ahora baja un 11%.



sabadell -14%...... :XX:

Este era el que se comió la CAM?


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Mar 2012)

a los guanos dias


----------



## errozate (1 Mar 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Que le pasa al sabadell ?



Me parece que es por una ampliación de capital, seguramente para digerir a la CAM.

Aunque lo digo un poco a botepronto.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Mar 2012)

lo que se rieron los ejpertoh cuando humilde servidor insistio en ponerse corto en los 8900 ::


----------



## Mulder (1 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> lo que se rieron los ejpertoh cuando humilde servidor insistio en ponerse corto en los 8900 ::



Eso, eso, tu ríete:

LARGOS: 77.010875% - CORTOS: 22.989125%


----------



## AssGaper (1 Mar 2012)

JAJAJAJAJJA,madre la virgen dios de la que me he salvado.

Ayer sobre las 17, compre 20.000 acciones de SACYR sobre los 3,0447 y las vendi con reward a 3,0619. 

Veo esta brutal bajada de SACYR y es que me estoy tocando y excitando de la que me he librado. Virgen santisima.

Tengo que reconocer que se me ha contraido el esfinter y seguidamente dilatarse cosa buena.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Mar 2012)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/aJva7nZBj4s" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Solido como una caca, una caca de perro reseca :XX: :XX:


Vergüenza ajena da este indigente mental


----------



## ponzi (1 Mar 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJJA,madre la virgen dios de la que me he salvado.
> 
> Ayer sobre las 17, compre 20.000 acciones de SACYR sobre los 3,0447 y las vendi con reward a 3,0619.
> 
> ...



Alma candida como te juegas ese dineral en este valor despues de todos los avisos que hemos dado por activa y pasiva.No lo habremos repetido veces votin janus y un servidor.


----------



## errozate (1 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El mes del ocaso de los larguistas.



El otro día comentaste lo siguiente:



> Llevo semanas dedicando tiempo en analizar y seguir la evolución en minuto del Chulibex.
> 
> Percibo de forma fuerte que se está mascando un recorte de profundidad.
> 
> Ale valientes !!!




Y te contesté esto:

"De hecho, son un puñado de companías las que están en mínimos o cerca de mínimos de los últimos años.

Es como que el día que bajen los gemelitos, entonces, sí que se va a ir el Ibex bien abajo.

Es más no hace falta mirar a Sacyr, Gamesa, *Sabadell*, etc. Iberdrola y Telefónica están quietas paradas, mirando para abajo, desde hace un buen periódo de tiempo.

O tal vez sea cuando nos intervengan de forma explicita que se cumpla lo que hablas.

¡España da pena! "


Bueno, pues es que ya no son Sacyr, Gamesa y Sabadell, como dije en mínimos por ahora, y lo peor no es que les podamos sumar Iberdrola y Telefónica; es que Repsol lleva una racha que ¡vamos!


Como los gemelitos bajen, el descenso va a ser bueno. Y si le sumamos una intervención, pues puede producirse el H-C-H y la última gran bajada de las ondas de Elliot y cumplirse todo.

¡España da pena!

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## AssGaper (1 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Alma candida como te juegas ese dineral en este valor despues de todos los avisos que hemos dado por activa y pasiva.No lo habremos repetido veces votin janus y un servidor.



Era un simple Scalping, entrar, probar si subía y salir, ya que lo vi rozando a 3 y normalmente solía subir con algún escopetazo a los 3,10 en las ultimas sesiones.

Pero que es eso, el que habría pasa si... y tal.


----------



## tortilla (1 Mar 2012)

Gamesa, que alguien le diga a gamesa que tambien puede subir en bolsa, por si no lo saben.

Bancarrota Sabadell, le esta sentando mal el euro que pago por la CAM.

Sacyr Vaypabajo, hasta el 0 aun le queda.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Mar 2012)

Ostras que malo es el youtube!
Te pones a ver videos y te dan ganas de morir cienes de veces....

Que panda de inútiles....


----------



## ponzi (1 Mar 2012)

Votin mira las cuentas de almiral. Veo opciones muy claras de compra en esta y edp. Corporacion alba de los march esta cotizando muy por debajo de su valor real. Despues de lo de sacyr me reitero si cabe con mas fuerza en que hay invertir en empresas con valor como ibe, gas y bme.


----------



## Pepe Broz (1 Mar 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> Bancarrota Sabadell, le esta sentando mal el euro que pago por la CAM.
> 
> .




Demasiados gastos!! 


Y eso que nosotros, todos, corremos con los perdidas de CAM, hasta un limite de 16.000 millones de Kilotones.


----------



## ponzi (1 Mar 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Era un simple Scalping, entrar, probar si subía y salir, ya que lo vi rozando a 3 y normalmente solía subir con algún escopetazo a los 3,10 en las ultimas sesiones.
> 
> Pero que es eso, el que habría pasa si... y tal.



Para scalping pilla indices ya sea a traves de opciones, futuros, etf o fondos. Asumes menos riesgo.Que los grandes foreros dedicados al scalping como janus y pollastre entre muchos usen indices o divisas no es una simple casualidad.LLevaran años perfeccionando la tecnica.Lo importante es que has salido vivo


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (1 Mar 2012)

Dentro de TRE a 30.00. Objetivo: Socialismo o muerte.


----------



## diosmercado (1 Mar 2012)

Bueno ya tenemos justificacion para subir, esa serie de PMI que han salido mas o menos en lo esperado, sumamos que es dia 1... 

Hoy na de na. De un plumazo 40 puntos en el ibex.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Mar 2012)

realizo pluvis imaginarias y me voy a dormir , a la tarde vuelvo a la carga


----------



## ponzi (1 Mar 2012)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> Demasiados gastos!!
> 
> 
> Y eso que nosotros, todos, corremos con los perdidas de CAM, hasta un limite de 16.000 millones de Kilotones.



Quizas es que la cifra real sea mas bien un multiplo. He leido algun que otro estudio y se habla que el agujero real por las minusvalias bancarias españolas podria encontrarse cercano a los 400000 mill de euros y no 40000 como.se esra reiterando. Parece que hemos optado por el harakiri japones.


----------



## Janus (1 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Para scalping pilla indices ya sea a traves de opciones, futuros, etf o fondos. Asumes menos riesgo.Que los grandes foreros dedicados al scalping como janus y pollastre entre muchos usen indices o divisas no es una simple casualidad.LLevaran años perfeccionando la tecnica.Lo importante es que has salido vivo



La suerte vale amigo, pero tentarla demasiado es peligroso.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (1 Mar 2012)

.
VEO el chart del EURUSD en diario y parece bajista total, lo miras en horario y se le ve con ganas de irse hacia arriba.

A ver que perroflautada hace moverse esto.


----------



## ponzi (1 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La suerte vale amigo, pero tentarla demasiado es peligroso.



Suerte es dar un pelotazo quizas dos o tres. Ganar de forma reiterada no tiene nada de suerte.


----------



## diosmercado (1 Mar 2012)

Ya seguimos a lo de siempre, lo de ayer y anteayer fue un fallo en Matrix. Hoy verde fosforito. Viene paro en usa e ISM.

De golpe y porrazo el bono español baja de 4,96 a 4,90. LTRO funcionando a la perfeccion, 1 billon de euros ha costado bajar el bono.


----------



## ghkghk (1 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Votin mira las cuentas de almiral. Veo opciones muy claras de compra en esta y edp. Corporacion alba de los march esta cotizando muy por debajo de su valor real. Despues de lo de sacyr me reitero si cabe con mas fuerza en que hay invertir en empresas con valor como ibe, gas y bme.




Sólo te ha faltado Acerinox para escribir "Despues de lo de sacyr me reitero si cabe con mas fuerza en que hay invertir en las empresas que forman la cartera de ghkghk".


----------



## VOTIN (1 Mar 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Dentro de TRE a 30.00. Objetivo: Socialismo o muerte.



Tienes mas posibilidades de muerte 

Esta en los maximos de la correccion de agosto del año pasado,ya intento subir
en noviembre del año pasado y se volvio a despeñar
La veo mas cerca de 25 que de 35
Esta sobrevalorada ya en su valor contable para que si no da unos grandes beneficios guanee a los 25

Suerte amigo


----------



## ponzi (1 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Sólo te ha faltado Acerinox para escribir "Despues de lo de sacyr me reitero si cabe con mas fuerza en que hay invertir en las empresas que forman la cartera de ghkghk".



La verdad que tienes una cartera muy buena.Por debajo de 10 acerinox es una compra clara.


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Mar 2012)

Cago en la leche, ya se podía marcar el BBVA una "sabadellada" del -14%!!


----------



## VOTIN (1 Mar 2012)

Arre repsol!!!
Arree indra!!
que nos esperan las plusvis el 13 de marzo!!!!

PD
De las ibes no digo nada porque bastante tienen con aguantar al hijo tonto que tienen de gamesa,no si ya ya......


----------



## ghkghk (1 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> La verdad que tienes una cartera muy buena.Por debajo de 10 acerinox es una compra clara.



Por poquito... 700 acciones compradas por 7.009,8 euros. Sale a 10.014 euros/acc.


----------



## diosmercado (1 Mar 2012)

Venga muchachosss, a por el 1% de subida para comer. El dax casi lo tiene chupado. Oro sube, plata sube, crudo sube, euro sube, bolsa sube... algo raro como siempre.


----------



## ghkghk (1 Mar 2012)

Señores... Esta es nueva. 

Se busca recomendación de marca y modelo de sofá. En principio piel, pero no descarto otro material. Máximo 2,80 de largo con chaise longue de máximo 1,80....

Esta no se la esperaban ustedes ¿eh? Pues aporten!


----------



## Mulder (1 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Eso, eso, tu ríete:
> 
> LARGOS: 77.010875% - CORTOS: 22.989125%



Siyalodecíayo! :Baile:


----------



## ghkghk (1 Mar 2012)

Dentro en Repsol con 450 títulos.

Edito: Mentira, he modificado y al final han sido 350. Que sé que sus recomendaciones de sofás serán caras :XX:


----------



## ponzi (1 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Arre repsol!!!
> Arree indra!!
> que nos esperan las plusvis el 13 de marzo!!!!
> 
> ...



Esta bajando Ypf con fuerza. De los kichner me fio bastante poco viendo su historial. En ibe he cometido un fallo y es que a pesar de haberlas comprado baratas la 2 vez no fue asi la 1.El valor de la empresa de forma global esta por encima de 5,1.El problema es Galan esta tan preocupado en crecer y asfixiar a Acs para mantenerse en el sofa que no se hasta que punto esta optimizando al maximo los recursos de ibe.En menos de 2 meses he leido dos ofertas por la energetica brasileña. En la 2 puso 800 mill mas sobre la mesa.


----------



## tortilla (1 Mar 2012)

Ibertrola nos quiere trolear, y yo le sigo le sigo la corriente, porque ibertrola un sillon en su consejo me pondra.

Las eléctricas ultiman un informe para convencer a Rajoy de una fuerte subida de la luz - elConfidencial.com


----------



## Janus (1 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Venga muchachosss, a por el 1% de subida para comer. El dax casi lo tiene chupado. Oro sube, plata sube, crudo sube, euro sube, bolsa sube... algo raro como siempre.



No se fíen que el negro está a la vuelta de la esquina.


----------



## ghkghk (1 Mar 2012)

BME ha publicado una caída del 1,5% en sus ingresos de 2011, hasta los 321,4 millones de euros, aunque la compañía ha indicado que la cifra sin extraordinarios ha registrado una subida del 0,4%. La operadora de la Bolsa española ha publicado un beneficio neto de 155,11 millones de euros, frente a los 154,15 millones del año anterior. El EBITDA, por su parte, se ha mantenido sin cambios en los 223,1 millones. Al mismo tiempo, el componente del Ibex35 ha indicado que propondrá un “dividendo extraordinario” de 0,372 euros brutos por acción, equivalente a 31 millones de euros, para mantener el dividendo total de 2011 al mismo nivel de 2010, es decir los 1,972 euros brutos por acción, equivalente a 164 millones para todo el año pasado.


----------



## diosmercado (1 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No se fíen que el negro está a la vuelta de la esquina.



Buena subasta, segun los medios, de españa. Faltaria mas, con financiacion del BCE.


----------



## VOTIN (1 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No se fíen que el negro está a la vuelta de la esquina.



¿ sigues con las gamesillas?


----------



## monicagt (1 Mar 2012)

Yo tengo Sabadell, ayer tenía 800 acciones a 2,41 y ahora tengo 1600 acciones al precio que cotizan.
Han ampliado capital, llevas unos días anunciandolo en la prensa de economía, 900 millones

Banco Sabadell inicia la ampliación de capital para captar 913 millones - elEconomista.es




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> sabadell -14%...... :XX:
> 
> Este era el que se comió la CAM?


----------



## ponzi (1 Mar 2012)

Las ibe parece que van con andador


----------



## VOTIN (1 Mar 2012)

monicagt dijo:


> Yo tengo Sabadell, ayer tenía 800 acciones a 2,41 y ahora tengo 1600 acciones al precio que cotizan.
> Han ampliado capital, llevas unos días anunciandolo en la prensa de economía, 900 millones
> 
> Banco Sabadell inicia la ampliación de capital para captar 913 millones - elEconomista.es



Creo que 914,aunque el precio final de esas no lo sabras hasta que recibas la ampliacion y es posible que sea menos de 2


----------



## ponzi (1 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> BME ha publicado una caída del 1,5% en sus ingresos de 2011, hasta los 321,4 millones de euros, aunque la compañía ha indicado que la cifra sin extraordinarios ha registrado una subida del 0,4%. La operadora de la Bolsa española ha publicado un beneficio neto de 155,11 millones de euros, frente a los 154,15 millones del año anterior. El EBITDA, por su parte, se ha mantenido sin cambios en los 223,1 millones. Al mismo tiempo, el componente del Ibex35 ha indicado que propondrá un “dividendo extraordinario” de 0,372 euros brutos por acción, equivalente a 31 millones de euros, para mantener el dividendo total de 2011 al mismo nivel de 2010, es decir los 1,972 euros brutos por acción, equivalente a 164 millones para todo el año pasado.



A que precios entraste en gas y bme?


----------



## monicagt (1 Mar 2012)

Pues seguramente VOTIN.
Ayer pensé en vendarlas, pero total, es poco dinero, así que probaré suerte a ver como se comportan estos días.



VOTIN dijo:


> Creo que 914,aunque el precio final de esas no lo sabras hasta que recibas la ampliacion y es posible que sea menos de 2


----------



## ghkghk (1 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> A que precios entraste en gas y bme?




Malos (para como están hoy, pero creo que de aquí a 8 años serán un lujo). 20.47 en BME y 12.91 en GAS. Eso sí, en ambos he cobrado ya dividendos...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (1 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Las ibe parece que van con andador



.
YO no las veo mucho más abajo. Están en precio de septiembre de 2.005, se dice pronto. Y en este tiempo ha pasado de todo y bien poquito tiempo han estado por debajo de este valor.


----------



## monicagt (1 Mar 2012)

En el broker de Bankinter, ahora me aparecen así.

SAB/AC BANCO SABADELL - 800 - 1.702,40EUR - 2,128€	
SAB/DC BANCO SABADELL02 - 800 - 270,40EUR - 0,338€

Ya os contaré como resulta...


----------



## tortilla (1 Mar 2012)

monicagt dijo:


> En el broker de Bankinter, ahora me aparecen así.
> 
> SAB/AC BANCO SABADELL - 800 - 1.702,40EUR - 2,128€
> SAB/DC BANCO SABADELL02 - 800 - 270,40EUR - 0,338€
> ...



7 Derechos equivalen a 3 acciones.

Precio del derecho 0,33

Precio de la acción 1,34

Por tanto la acción valdría 2,11 aprox.


----------



## ponzi (1 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Malos (para como están hoy, pero creo que de aquí a 8 años serán un lujo). 20.47 en BME y 12.91 en GAS. Eso sí, en ambos he cobrado ya dividendos...



Bme ya esta mas alto.Estoy tentado a entrar en los dos, sobre todo gas. Tanto guano que se esta pronosticando que solo me estoy atreviendo a acumular sobre el indice. Bme tengo claro el precio de entrada por debajo de 20.En gas no se decir uno concreto que optimice la inversion, intuyo que puede estar por debajo de 12,5.


----------



## bronx5 (1 Mar 2012)

Cuanta droga le están pasando al yonki, y yo que me salí hace tiempo esperando mucho guano para entrar más tarde... me tocará esperar pero el guano llegará sí o sí.


----------



## Janus (1 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿ sigues con las gamesillas?



Si, pierdo 5 céntimos por título y con stop 5 más abajo.


----------



## ghkghk (1 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Bme ya esta mas alto.Estoy tentado a entrar en los dos, sobre todo gas. Tanto guano que se esta pronosticando que solo me estoy atreviendo a acumular sobre el indice. Bme tengo claro el precio de entrada por debajo de 20.En gas no se decir uno concreto que optimice la inversion, intuyo que puede estar por debajo de 12,5.




Si hay valores en los que crees más que en el índice en conjunto, yo entraría en ellos. BME cuesta verla por debajo de 20, porque es una joyita. Gastos mínimos, ingresos estables, gran margen, mejor dividendo... Lo bueno no sale a precio de ganga, ni siquiera en el Ibex.


----------



## ponzi (1 Mar 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> YO no las veo mucho más abajo. Están en precio de septiembre de 2.005, se dice pronto. Y en este tiempo ha pasado de todo y bien poquito tiempo han estado por debajo de este valor.



El precio es un chollo. Se esta convirtiendo en un imperio muy grande y por ende muy dificil de gobernar y analizar. Para mi ibe vale minimo 5,1 y es una venta clara a partir de 7,3 o per 15.


----------



## ponzi (1 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Si hay valores en los que crees más que en el índice en conjunto, yo entraría en ellos. BME cuesta verla por debajo de 20, porque es una joyita. Gastos mínimos, ingresos estables, gran margen, mejor dividendo... Lo bueno no sale a precio de ganga, ni siquiera en el Ibex.



Cuesta mucho pillar chollos en empresas estables.


----------



## ghkghk (1 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Cuesta mucho pillar chollos en empresas estables.




Es que igual esperas un año para ver a BME por debajo de 19, y en ese tiempo reparte dos o tres dividendos de 0,60 euros... Por lo que al final lo comido por lo servido.


----------



## ponzi (1 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Es que igual esperas un año para ver a BME por debajo de 19, y en ese tiempo reparte dos o tres dividendos de 0,60 euros... Por lo que al final lo comido por lo servido.



Cuando reparte?


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/aJva7nZBj4s" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> Solido como una caca, una caca de perro reseca :XX: :XX:
> 
> ...



estaría bien decir que es un retrasado mental pero luego me acorde de como llego ahí y quienes les votaron y....::

por cierto Mariarin tiene el honor de haber ganado a la segunda a este y ....

:::8:


----------



## ponzi (1 Mar 2012)

No consigo que almirall baje a 6


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (1 Mar 2012)

.
A ver si comenta algo Mulder de su p-AI. Me da la impresión de que, en el Stoxx al menos, llevan ya un buen rato distribuyendo la subida previa, y tiene más pinta de irse para abajo.

Luego paso a recoger el owned.


----------



## Mulder (1 Mar 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> A ver si comenta algo Mulder de su p-AI. Me da la impresión de que, en el Stoxx al menos, llevan ya un buen rato distribuyendo la subida previa, y tiene más pinta de irse para abajo.
> 
> Luego paso a recoger el owned.



Si están distribuyendo un poco la subida en el Stoxx, pero están algo más arriba que al principio, aunque muy ligeramente, en el Ibex no se aprecia distribución, aunque está ligeramente negativo.

Y mi (pseudo) AI dice que:

LARGOS: 70.39945% - CORTOS: 29.60055%


----------



## The Hellion (1 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Es que igual esperas un año para ver a BME por debajo de 19, y en ese tiempo reparte dos o tres dividendos de 0,60 euros... Por lo que al final lo comido por lo servido.



Ayer a última hora estuvo a 20 y nada. Me pudo la avaricia de comprarla más abajo. :ouch: Me dejé arrastrar por el guanerismo del hilo. ::


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Sólo te ha faltado Acerinox para escribir "Despues de lo de sacyr me reitero si cabe con mas fuerza en que hay invertir en las empresas que forman la cartera de ghkghk".



a parte de BME , que tienes


----------



## faraico (1 Mar 2012)

Se me ha saltado una carcajada con el final de ese maldito video de ZP....qué ******* como se rie al final como diciendo..."esto ultimo no me lo creo ni yo, jejeje..."


----------



## wetpiñata (1 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Señores... Esta es nueva.
> 
> Se busca recomendación de marca y modelo de sofá. En principio piel, pero no descarto otro material. Máximo 2,80 de largo con chaise longue de máximo 1,80....
> 
> Esta no se la esperaban ustedes ¿eh? Pues aporten!



La chaise longue siempre siempre por separado, por favor...

Le dejo un enlace donde se jartará de txeslongues...

Chaise-longues


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (1 Mar 2012)

me han dado 3 derechos del sabadell, si los vendo me forro


----------



## FranR (1 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Niveles importantes mañana
> 
> DAX 6824 120 abajo adicionales
> IBEX 8454 hasta 8330 no hay nada.




Tranquis que aún no hemos tocado los inferiores.....ANIMO GUANISTAS


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (1 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Tranquis que aún no hemos tocado los inferiores.....ANIMO GUANISTAS



.
CREO que es ahora o nunca, o baja ahora o luego llegarán los usanos y ... ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Se me ha saltado una carcajada con el final de ese maldito video de ZP....qué ******* como se rie al final como diciendo..."esto ultimo no me lo creo ni yo, jejeje..."



Si bueno, si quitas de enmedio a todos los parados y pensionistas ahí tienes que superamos a todos los paises del mundo mundial.

Y fíjese si es cínico el notas este que remarca "con los paises que nos podemos comparar" Úsease, Marruecos y tal


----------



## faraico (1 Mar 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> La chaise longue siempre siempre por separado, por favor...
> 
> Le dejo un enlace donde se jartará de txeslongues...
> 
> Chaise-longues



Una pregunta, por qué eso de por separado??

Estética?? Diseño??ienso:


----------



## wetpiñata (1 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Una pregunta, por qué eso de por separado??
> 
> Estética?? Diseño??ienso:



Porque un sofá con chaise longue es como una moto con sidecar...

Por otra parte la chaise longue es la reina del salón... puede estar ausente pero nunca acurrucada a los pies del rey.


----------



## diosmercado (1 Mar 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> CREO que es ahora o nunca, o baja ahora o luego llegarán los usanos y ... ::



Parece que va a ser nunca. Bajar??? que es eso???

Bueno a lo mejor los americanos dan una sorpresa, quien sabe.

Ya tenemos el 1% de subida.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (1 Mar 2012)

Sr Votin, donde meto los 200K ? Gamesas o Sabadeles ?... me esta costando decidirme... y hoy descarto meterme en nada, prefiero esperar a mañana y ver el percal.


----------



## The Hellion (1 Mar 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> *Porque un sofá con chaise longue es como una moto con sidecar...*
> 
> Por otra parte la chaise longue es la reina del salón... puede estar ausente pero nunca acurrucada a los pies del rey.



Le recuerdo como es la moto de ghkghk


----------



## tortilla (1 Mar 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Le recuerdo como es la moto de ghkghk



Warning.

Eso es un triciclo, no una moto. Tiene tres ruedas.


----------



## ghkghk (1 Mar 2012)

Nadie me ha dicho nada de mi timing con Repsol. Entrada y peponazo todo en uno...


----------



## Greco (1 Mar 2012)

Bueno bueno, empezaron bajando un poco ¿no? Tampoco se flipe Ud... (enhorabuena, a ver si recupero la entrada adelantada en IBE, y de alli a los cielos)


----------



## ghkghk (1 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Cuando reparte?



Informacion para Accionistas e Inversores(BME)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Nadie me ha dicho nada de mi timing con Repsol. Entrada y peponazo todo en uno...



No tiene mérito. Es usted solo el que sube el precio metiendo ordenes a mercado


----------



## FranR (1 Mar 2012)

El euro vuelve a flaquear....si pierde el 1.33 veremos el nivel inferior....

Por cierto: Corto en Dax desde ya!


----------



## VOTIN (1 Mar 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Sr Votin, donde meto los 200K ? Gamesas o Sabadeles ?... me esta costando decidirme... y hoy descarto meterme en nada, prefiero esperar a mañana y ver el percal.



Eres un poquitin tonto muchacho........
Sigue estos tres consejos

1º-la empresa tiene que dar beneficios 
2º-Debe cotizar cerca de su valor contable
3º-Debe andar cerca de minimos anuales
4º-Nunca metas toda la pasta de golpe,a lo sumo 1/3 y luego observa que pasa
5º-No tomes nunca consejos de desconocidos por internet


Hay mas pero esos serian fundamentales........

Suerte........


----------



## diosmercado (1 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> El euro vuelve a flaquear....si pierde el 1.33 veremos el nivel inferior....
> 
> Por cierto: Corto en Dax desde ya!



Tenga cuidado amigo, estos marranos pueden mandrilarle en cuestion de segundos.

Cautela hasta el dato USA.


----------



## bronx5 (1 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Eres un poquitin tonto muchacho........
> Sigue estos tres consejos
> 
> 1º-la empresa tiene que dar beneficios
> ...



¿Dónde puede ver algunos de esos datos, valor contable, beneficios, ventas...?


----------



## FranR (1 Mar 2012)

Tranqui, como siempre protegido y con un alto % de probabilidad de acierto.

Ahí vamos cabalgando...


----------



## ghkghk (1 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Eres un poquitin tonto muchacho........
> *Sigue estos tres consejos
> *
> *1º-*la empresa tiene que dar beneficios
> ...




Ríanse ustedes del 3+2 de Carrefour :XX:


----------



## faraico (1 Mar 2012)

ghk, compra usted a mercado??

No corre riesgo así de que le cobren varias comisiones por haberse ejecutado la compra en diferentes paquetes???


----------



## ghkghk (1 Mar 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> a parte de BME , que tienes



Gas, Acerinox, Ibe y ahora Rep.


----------



## faraico (1 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Eres un poquitin tonto muchacho........
> Sigue estos tres consejos
> 
> 1º-la empresa tiene que dar beneficios
> ...



Entonces la respuesta es GAMESA, no??

Da beneficios
El otro día dijo que valía lo que vale en libros.
Está en minimísimos.

Yo estoy por meterle algo también, pero no me fío...como le de por bajar a esto...gamesa se va a los 2,30 sin pestañear...


----------



## VOTIN (1 Mar 2012)

¿Alguien se esta fijando en la burrada de volumen que esta moviendo Amadeus? 71,3 mm 
Ella sola igual que san,Tel,BBVA y Repsol


----------



## ghkghk (1 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> ghk, compra usted a mercado??
> 
> No corre riesgo así de que le cobren varias comisiones por haberse ejecutado la compra en diferentes paquetes???




Bankinter nunca me ha cobrado más de una comisión... creo. Esta vez sólo he entrado con 7k, son otras para el largo plazo. Me estoy separando algo para la jubilación (Gas, BME, Ibe, Acx y Rep; entre 7 y 10k de cada una), al margen de lo que utilice para el corto plazo.


----------



## FranR (1 Mar 2012)

No me acostumbraré nunca a las barridas que hacen justo después de la señal de entrada, esta vez solo han sido 2 puntos, pero que mal cuerpo te ponen.

Recorrido de la entrada 10 puntos, no ha sido malo el timing. Mantenemos posición.


----------



## VOTIN (1 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ríanse ustedes del 3+2 de Carrefour :XX:



He puesto que siga esos tres consejos,el forero decidira cuales de los cinco debe tomar a seguir


----------



## bronx5 (1 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿Alguien se esta fijando en la burrada de volumen que esta moviendo Amadeus? 71,3 mm
> Ella sola igual que san,Tel,BBVA y Repsol



¿Será por esto?

Air France vende un 7,5% de Amadeus por 480 millones,Empresas, expansion.com


----------



## VOTIN (1 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Entonces la respuesta es GAMESA, no??
> 
> Da beneficios
> El otro día dijo que valía lo que vale en libros.
> ...



No........................
El soporte de 2,48 deberia tener aguante para rebotar,pero lo rompio con tanta facilidad que lo convirtio en techo y para mi que la veremos en 2 
Si la sacan del ibex pegara otro bajon ,ojo al dato
Es la reina de los cortos y sus gestores me parecen malos en temas bulsatiles

PD
No se porque opino como si fuera un experto cuando realmente no soy mas que un gazelon
Pero bueno aqui cada uno tiene una opinion como tiene un culo


----------



## FranR (1 Mar 2012)

GUA GUA GUANO!!!!


----------



## VOTIN (1 Mar 2012)

Las ibertrolas estas me estan resultando muy pesadas ...............
no le veo hechos posibles relevantes en el horizonte para que suban mas alla de 4,5.......
Por que lo de la subida de la tarifa que le quieren pedir a marriano no se la creen ni ellos


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Mar 2012)

volvemos a la carga , ahora si que a resultado 

recompramos los c-ortos mas baratitos , corto en 8540 8:

plusvis recogidas en 8420 esta mañana , claro to imaginario


----------



## FranR (1 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> El euro vuelve a flaquear....si pierde el 1.33 veremos el nivel inferior....
> 
> Por cierto: Corto en Dax desde ya!



A tiro...vamos bonito..



En máximos me largan....


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Mar 2012)

La ISDA decide que el canje de Grecia no es default: no se activan los CDS - elEconomista.es

Los bonistas van a cobrar una mierda


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> A tiro...vamos bonito..
> 
> 
> 
> En máximos me largan....



no ajuste tanto el sl amijo coyote


----------



## FranR (1 Mar 2012)

-5

y encima ha aparecido el malage.....

Dicho y hecho. 

Aurevoire -10

Insistiremos...::


----------



## faraico (1 Mar 2012)

Joer, he visto que hablabais de guano por aquí con patito bailón, MV diciendo que si ahora sí que sí....miro corriendo forexpros y veo que esto sigue subiendo....

Hasta que yo no compre, esto no deja de subir...


----------



## tortilla (1 Mar 2012)

No es un evento de credito que haya quitas, y se incumplan los 4 factores que determinan, incluso uno solo de ellos, que se ha producido un evento de credito. 

Vivimos en un mundo muy raro, donde alguien con poder dice que esa pared es negra, y por mucho que todo el mundo la vea blanca, la pared es negra.

Lo mejor es que el unico que no tiene mordida en sus bonos es el bce. El banco central europeo que es el banco mas quebrado del mundo, solo por detras de la FED.


----------



## diosmercado (1 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> -5
> 
> y encima ha aparecido el malage.....
> 
> ...



Me da en la nariz que este personaje no es quien parece ser... (sabe ud. de que hablo).


----------



## FranR (1 Mar 2012)

Nueva entrada SL 10 again

Si es mala, la última del día


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> -5
> 
> y encima ha aparecido el malage.....
> 
> ...



:XX: pues MV a conseguido recomprar los cortos vendidos esta mañana 100 pipos mas arriba , siga la tendencia :vomito:


----------



## FranR (1 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Me da en la nariz que este personaje no es quien parece ser... (sabe ud. de que hablo).



Tiene razón...tiene el mismo poder que el Sr. Rafa XL en sus últimos tiempos.::


----------



## FranR (1 Mar 2012)

La última entrada no ha sido mala, el problema ha sido no proteger la posición, ya que ha estado 10 positiva. Pero cuando buscas un recorrido amplio no puedes andar ramplando de 7 en 7.

Esta de nuevo ha sido buena en Timing...veremos si tiene recorrido.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Tiene razón...tiene el mismo poder que el Sr. Rafa XL en sus últimos tiempos.::



Hay que cambiarle el avatar ya o darle la direccion de otro foro ::


----------



## Janus (1 Mar 2012)

Por favor, cenizos abstenganse!.
Hay mucho en juego.


----------



## FranR (1 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hay que cambiarle el avatar ya o darle la direccion de otro foro ::



Sabe Vd. el problema? que aunque lo tengo ignorado para no perder tiempo en leer sus mensajes, sale el aviso de que ha escrito.

Entonces ya te produce un mal vaio que te hace dudar al meter cortos...::::

Le voy a pedir al admi que lo arregle, que no deje huella si escribe.


----------



## The Hellion (1 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> La ISDA decide que el canje de Grecia no es default: no se activan los CDS - elEconomista.es
> 
> Los bonistas van a cobrar una mierda



[YOUTUBE]iZCIss7pxk0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Sabe Vd. el problema? que aunque lo tengo ignorado para no perder tiempo en leer sus mensajes, sale el aviso de que ha escrito.
> 
> Entonces ya te produce un mal vaio que te hace dudar al meter cortos...::::
> 
> Le voy a pedir al admi que lo arregle, que no deje huella si escribe.



Por eso quite los "ignore" seguían jodiendo la operativa


----------



## diosmercado (1 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Sabe Vd. el problema? que aunque lo tengo ignorado para no perder tiempo en leer sus mensajes, sale el aviso de que ha escrito.
> 
> Entonces ya te produce un mal vaio que te hace dudar al meter cortos...::::
> 
> Le voy a pedir al admi que lo arregle, que no deje huella si escribe.



Creo que esto ya se solicito a Calopez en su dia, no se si se podria hacer algo al respecto.


----------



## Janus (1 Mar 2012)

Intuyo que hoy las solares vienen con ganas. Es intuición viendo algunos volúmenes en el pre-market.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Mar 2012)

que poca FED en el guano , es solo un rebotito


----------



## FranR (1 Mar 2012)

Vaya barridas que meten...

[YOUTUBE]Robot (Bollywood movie scenes) - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]

Esto para el Sr. Pirata, el antídoto de la máquina de Pollastre.

Unos figuras estos de Bolywood o como se escriba.

Aguantamos el tipo...

Contra el malage el único antídoto que se me ocurre es:

Jesusito de mi vida
tu eres niño como yo...


----------



## FranR (1 Mar 2012)

Pivot: 1.3390.

Our Preference: SHORT positions @ 1.338 with targets @ 1.3315 & 1.329.

Alternative scenario: The upside penetration of 1.339 will call for a rebound towards 1.342 & 1.3485.

Comment: the pair is posting a rebound but stands below its new resistance.

Eur/dol


----------



## diosmercado (1 Mar 2012)

Nada, esto esta imparable colega. Ver, oir y callar.


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pivot: 1.3390.
> 
> Our Preference: SHORT positions @ 1.338 with targets @ 1.3315 & 1.329.
> 
> ...



eToro???
Miedo estos dan el signo contrario...


----------



## FranR (1 Mar 2012)

La esperanza lo último que se pierde, la resistencia del 1.33 debería ser acariciada de nuevo, eso nos coloca de nuevo al dax por debajo de 900


----------



## FranR (1 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> eToro???
> Miedo estos dan el signo contrario...



No me disgusta seguir sus recomendaciones y hoy sus niveles no me han parecido del todo malos, por eso los he colado aquí.

BUFFF de nuevo vela buscando soporte y reacción fuerte a la contra....ELLA NO QUERIA HOYGAN...


----------



## Janus (1 Mar 2012)

Si los índices lo permiten, Antena 3TV prepara un rebote que con tiempo puede ser de más de medio euro.
Todo elucubraciones en este instante.


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No me disgusta seguir sus recomendaciones y hoy sus niveles no me han parecido del todo malos, por eso los he colado aquí.
> 
> BUFFF de nuevo vela buscando soporte y reacción fuerte a la contra....ELLA NO QUERIA HOYGAN...



Yo ya posicione en 1.3310, pero loas ultimas lecturas de este operador ... Llegaban tarde? Me refiero te llegaban con el pivot más que machacado, vamos que esta bien a titulo informativo pero poco más(a mi humildísima opinión, que habrá quien se forre)


Añado, o alguien baja BBVA o esta tarde me dedico a incendiar sucursales...


----------



## Janus (1 Mar 2012)

James River sube un 9% en el pre-market. Las Patriot son del mismo sector y ambas dos tienden a ir correlaccionadas.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Mar 2012)

mantened los cortos con un par


----------



## FranR (1 Mar 2012)

Mire el gráfico a un minuto de las últimas horas, el 1.3315 está funcionando como una resistencia bastante buena y el objetivo de 1.329 lo tenemos ahí al lado.

Por eso digo que hoy me ha gustado y por eso lo he puesto. Otras veces ni flower.

Buena vela que me mete en positivo, espero que no sea efectiva esta vez "LA PRESENCIA"

P.D. Lo dicho, una vez cuantificamos su presencia en 7 puntos dax arriba, clavados...


----------



## FranR (1 Mar 2012)

franr dijo:


> la esperanza lo último que se pierde, la resistencia del 1.33 debería ser acariciada de nuevo, eso nos coloca de nuevo al dax por debajo de 900



ahi lo tenemos vamos cobaldessss


----------



## diosmercado (1 Mar 2012)

Seguimos igual. Dato desapercibido de paro USA (siempre falseado).

A la espera del ISM y construccion de las 16:00.


----------



## FranR (1 Mar 2012)

Esta última tanda del euro buena.....los índices no lo siguen.

Tienen que doblar la oreja ya.


Ayer funcionó con el SP.

Sres. Leoncios si me ponen el Dax en 6875 cambio de firma...o


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Mar 2012)

Mulder sino es mucho pedir el precio está frito(1h), ¿están distribuyendo?


----------



## Mulder (1 Mar 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Mulder sino es mucho pedir el precio está frito(1h), ¿están distribuyendo?



En el Ibex han distribuido hasta las 12:40, pero desde entonces están comprando, ya llevan prácticamente la mitad del saldo mínimo del día recuperado.

Lo hacen poco a poco, para que los gacelos vendan por desesperación


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> En el Ibex han distribuido hasta las 12:40, pero desde entonces están comprando, ya llevan prácticamente la mitad del saldo mínimo del día recuperado.
> 
> Lo hacen poco a poco, para que los gacelos vendan por desesperación



Insinúa que deberé aceptar perdidas en mis cortos al gran banco azul?

Jopetelines!


----------



## diosmercado (1 Mar 2012)

Vamos a por maximos. Joder que mierda de año llevamos.

¿Apuestas por el 7000 del dax hoy, o mañana?


----------



## FranR (1 Mar 2012)

Leche que susto...es el Ibex.

El Dax se mantiene ahí cerca de máximos, pero aguanta y por ende mis posaderas también.


----------



## FranR (1 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Vamos a por maximos. Joder que mierda de año llevamos.
> 
> ¿Apuestas por el 7000 del dax hoy, o mañana?



Por favor no haga esas apuestas en este momento, que he sufrido una contractura de esfinter....:ouch:


----------



## ponzi (1 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Las ibertrolas estas me estan resultando muy pesadas ...............
> no le veo hechos posibles relevantes en el horizonte para que suban mas alla de 4,5.......
> Por que lo de la subida de la tarifa que le quieren pedir a marriano no se la creen ni ellos



Me esta costando aguantarlas y eso que estoy convecido que valen mas. Me recuerda a un grifo con una fuga gota a gota. Sus ventas han crecido, contablemente valen mas que hace dos años y tienen un poco menos de deuda.O se me escapa algo o el mercado se esta pasando con la penalizacion por gamesa.Vale que gamesa gane poco pero es que no pierde dinero.


----------



## FranR (1 Mar 2012)

Salimos escaldados....mañana será otro día.


----------



## ponzi (1 Mar 2012)

Hago un apunte. Muchas de las empresas cotizadas venden en mercados foraneos y estan ganando dinero.A diferencia de otros indices muchas no han subido ni por asomo lo mismo que sus competidores directos en otros mercados.Vale que muy probablemente sigamos el camino japones, pero me parece excesivo.A riesgo de equivocarme no recomendaria ponerse corto en el indice patrio


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Salimos escaldados....mañana será otro día.



que poca FED , deje los mercaos pa los que saben


----------



## Janus (1 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Salimos escaldados....mañana será otro día.



Hamijo, se pierde la tarde. Va a haber tela y pudiera ser que se cierre la trampa.


----------



## FranR (1 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hamijo, se pierde la tarde. Va a haber tela y pudiera ser que se cierre la trampa.



Me vuelve a dar señales...

La verdad es que la probabilidad de enganchar una buena operación es alta y la semana va en positivo.

Stop ajustado y nos la jugamos hasta apertura...


----------



## The Hellion (1 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Me esta costando aguantarlas y eso que estoy convecido que valen mas. Me recuerda a un grifo con una fuga gota a gota. Sus ventas han crecido, contablemente valen mas que hace dos años y tienen un poco menos de deuda.O se me escapa algo o el mercado se esta pasando con la penalizacion por gamesa.Vale que gamesa gane poco pero es que no pierde dinero.



...en el momento más inesperado, eon, o rwe, decidirán darse un maquillaje verde, o tendrán que empezar a colocar más molinillos que en una paraeta de feria para compensar el apagón nuclear, y oparán a gamesa por dos perras...

Y en esas, pof, me desperté.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hamijo, se pierde la tarde. Va a haber tela y pudiera ser que se cierre la trampa.



Si quieres pillar a las gacelas de verdad, tiene que ser algo exhuberante, una subida fuerte, fuerte y después el desengaño completo. Vamos, algo que no se hace en dos días.

Pero que largos ni con un palo ahora mismo...


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Mar 2012)

despues del dato de pedidos bienes duraderos del -4% de hace un par de dias el ism manufacturero lo espero guanoso


----------



## FranR (1 Mar 2012)

Todos estamos esperando ese flash crack y nadie se quiere quedar fuera...


----------



## Mulder (1 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Si quieres pillar a las gacelas de verdad, tiene que ser algo exhuberante, una subida fuerte, fuerte y después el desengaño completo. Vamos, algo que no se hace en dos días.
> 
> Pero que largos ni con un palo ahora mismo...



Por la tarde es algo menos fiable pero las probabilidades dicen:

LARGOS: 73.742925% - CORTOS: 26.257075%


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Por la tarde es algo menos fiable pero las probabilidades dicen:
> 
> LARGOS: 73.742925% - CORTOS: 26.257075%



Muy fina la máquina 

Cuando digo largos me refiero a medio plazo, ojo. Ya no me fio; te pueden meter dos reversals y te quedas en el mismo sitio


----------



## FranR (1 Mar 2012)

Buffff

Barrida, menos mal que esta vez llevaba stop ajustado +2 y para lo que podría haber sido....

Quieren guerra? Entrada 30 con SL 7.

Venga baja estoy esperando!! con monedas frescas


----------



## diosmercado (1 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Si quieres pillar a las gacelas de verdad, tiene que ser algo exhuberante, una subida fuerte, fuerte y después el desengaño completo. Vamos, algo que no se hace en dos días.
> 
> Pero que largos ni con un palo ahora mismo...



Joder, el dow lleva 3000 puntos de subida, el sp sabedios... que mas quiere???:XX:


----------



## Felix (1 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Buffff
> 
> Barrida, menos mal que esta vez llevaba stop ajustado +2 y para lo que podría haber sido....
> 
> Quieren guerra? Entrada 30 con SL 7.



No se caliente hace una tarde estupenda para pasear.


----------



## FranR (1 Mar 2012)

Felix dijo:


> No se caliente hace una tarde estupenda para pasear.



Aún no ha entrado la orden...


----------



## Janus (1 Mar 2012)

A las cuatro puede suceder, o bien que directamente se realice una fuerte toma de beneficios o bien que haya un tirón para después hacer esa fortísima toma de beneficios.

Por poder, también puede seguir subiendo hasta el infinito pero algún día corregirá y cuando lo haga lo va a hacer en proporcionalidad a la subida anterior.


----------



## tortilla (1 Mar 2012)

Me voy con la fresca a la calle, pero tengan cuidado porque las cosas andan algo moviditas en los mercadoh.


----------



## diosmercado (1 Mar 2012)

COmo se esta calentando esto madre mia. Otro que se va, pillo la bici en breves a tomar el fresco.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Mar 2012)

el dato de pedidos de bienes duraderos -4% no augura nada bueno para el ISM manufacturero , mantengan la atencion y los c-ortos


----------



## VOTIN (1 Mar 2012)

Atentos a las gamesas,si tocan los 2 euros son compra


----------



## FranR (1 Mar 2012)

Vamosss señores


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Mar 2012)

Toma reversal


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el dato de pedidos de bienes duraderos -4% no augura nada bueno para el ISM manufacturero , mantengan la atencion y los c-ortos



52,4 mucho peor de lo esperado , ya se los dije MV no es un tradel o ejpertoh . el jran MV va a tiro fijo :Baile:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (1 Mar 2012)

Vaya bajón.


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Mar 2012)

que diablos le pasa al ibex?? menudo gap


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Mar 2012)

que poca FED en el guano teneis , ya se los dije mas temprano esto es solo un rebotito , es hora de ponerse agresivamente bajistas


----------



## diosmercado (1 Mar 2012)

Se resisten a bajar, aqui hay gato encerrado.

Que pasen buena tarde compis. Ante todo, pontelo-ponselo... el SL.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Se resisten a bajar, aqui hay gato encerrado.
> 
> Que pasen buena tarde compis. Ante todo, pontelo-ponselo... el SL.



no se preocupe , el mercadoh se girara lentamente para ir acelerando


----------



## FranR (1 Mar 2012)

Por fin una pizca de suerte, aunque la entrada estaba muy abajo desde donde ha hecho el reversal. Voy a asegurar unos puntitos y a ver si buscamos los 900

Out...reducimos pérdidas.

Buscaremos nueva entrada SL 12


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Por fin una pizca de suerte, aunque la entrada estaba muy abajo desde donde ha hecho el reversal. Voy a asegurar unos puntitos y a ver si buscamos los 900



pero si el dato de bienes duraderos ya lo decia to , es que no estamos a lo que debemos estar :ouch:


----------



## FranR (1 Mar 2012)

Dentro de nuevo

lo dicho SL 12

P.D. daba por perdidos los 20 hoy, así que nos jugamos lo recuperado casi con la esperanza perdida.


----------



## VOTIN (1 Mar 2012)

Indra gran soporte en 9,5
Se le ve venir un rebote a 10 ya ya ya!!!!1


----------



## VOTIN (1 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Dentro de nuevo
> 
> lo dicho SL 12
> 
> P.D. daba por perdidos los 20 hoy, así que nos jugamos lo recuperado casi con la esperanza perdida.



Cuanto llevas hoy de minusvalias????


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Mar 2012)

Heraldos del guano, yo os hinboco!!!

Corto SocGen 25.05€


----------



## ghkghk (1 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Hago un apunte. Muchas de las empresas cotizadas venden en mercados foraneos y estan ganando dinero.A diferencia de otros indices muchas no han subido ni por asomo lo mismo que sus competidores directos en otros mercados.Vale que muy probablemente sigamos el camino japones, pero me parece excesivo.A riesgo de equivocarme no recomendaria ponerse corto en el indice patrio



Por eso estoy haciendo compras a largo en esta epoca... Es muy dificil saber si la bolsa va a subir o bajar mañana, es mas facil vaticinar que Gas o BME van a ganar dinero en 2012. Y por ello van a dar dividendos. ¿Que preferiria comprarlas en minimos? Claro, pero por mi que pasen a valer 4 euros mientras ganen dinero y den los mismos dividendos.

Lo que no quiere decir que no tenga intencion de entrar hasta a Sacyr si veo una buena oportunidad a corto plazo...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## FranR (1 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Cuanto llevas hoy de minusvalias????



20 por contrato

El día es para no haber empezado a operar...en esta he aguantado -8 y el SL 12.

El peponazo que le están metiendo de nuevo al euro para enmarcar.

Los yankies están imprimiendo a doble cara...


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Mar 2012)

Barbas hablando en el senado...gusta al personal


----------



## ponzi (1 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Por eso estoy haciendo compras a largo en esta epoca... Es muy dificil saber si la bolsa va a subir o bajar mañana, esmas facil vaticinar que Gas o BME van a ganar dinero en 2012. Y por ello van a dar dividendos. ¿Que preferiria comprarlas en minimos? Claro, pero por mi que pasen a valer 4 euros mientras ganen dinero y den los mismos dividendos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Analizando las empresas a largo plazo creo que se asume poco riesgo en comparacion a estar operando dia tras dia.Por poner un ejemplo los fondos de bestinver de bolsa si miras a largo plazo....agarrate al sillon que su fondo mas antiguo lleva un 1120% de rentabilidad..En 2009 uno de sus fondos perdio un 40% de su valor y tan solo un año despues su rentabilidad fue del 100%.Cuesta mucho ver las cotizaciones dia a dia y ver como descienden los ahorros que tanto han costado ganar y no darle al botoncito de vender.Seguramente si solo tendriamos unas pocas ventanas de liquidez se veria todo con mas perspectiva. Solo por curiosidad bestinver a traves de su fondo iberico esta en gas natural,repsol, almirall y corporacion alba o lo que es lo mismo (acerinox,indra,acs y con esta indirectamente tambien en iberdrola)


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Mar 2012)

Uy que tarde me incorporo al hilo...

ghkghk, me gustan los sofás de Natuzzi.


----------



## FranR (1 Mar 2012)

Bienvenida, parece que me trae la suerte...que vaya día.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Mar 2012)

James river mu peponas pero el menda las ve a 5 dólares. ME pasaré por el owned correspondiente 

I want guano!







Oido y bailado con

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/nzY2Qcu5i2A" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## FranR (1 Mar 2012)

Que baile que baile...que hasta 6875 no pienso empezar a soltar la presa.


----------



## ghkghk (1 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Analizando las empresas a largo plazo creo que se asume poco riesgo en comparacion a estar operando dia tras dia.Por poner un ejemplo los fondos de bestinver de bolsa si miras a largo plazo....agarrate al sillon que su fondo mas antiguo lleva un 1120% de rentabilidad..En 2009 uno de sus fondos perdio un 40% de su valor y tan solo un año despues su rentabilidad fue del 100%.Cuesta mucho ver las cotizaciones dia a dia y ver como descienden los ahorros que tanto han costado ganar y no darle al botoncito de vender.Seguramente si solo tendriamos unas pocas ventanas de liquidez se veria todo con mas perspectiva. Solo por curiosidad bestinver a traves de su fondo iberico esta en gas natural,repsol, almirall y corporacion alba o lo que es lo mismo (acerinox,indra,acs y con esta indirectamente tambien en iberdrola)



Tambien en Prosegur y Ebro, dos que me gustan para tener en el radar.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Mar 2012)

la tendencia es bajista , no vayan contra la tendencia


----------



## FranR (1 Mar 2012)




----------



## ponzi (1 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Tambien en Prosegur y Ebro, dos que me gustan para tener en el radar.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Osea que los conoces?


----------



## wetpiñata (1 Mar 2012)

Está visto que no vamos a ninguna parte...


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Mar 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Está visto que no vamos a ninguna parte...



¿ ustec cree ?


----------



## Janus (1 Mar 2012)

Mañana ya se está corrigiendo con cierta entidad.

Es un wish pero también veo a algunos valores usanos de relevancia que están comenzando a amagar con corregir.


----------



## FranR (1 Mar 2012)

Bueno señores ahora si se ha terminado, al final hemos arreglado un poco el desaguisado, pero salimos en negativo.

A otra cosa mariposa....


----------



## ddddd (1 Mar 2012)

¿Cómo verían una entrada en First Solar aprovechando el soporte que tendría en los 30 dólares?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Mar 2012)

mantenemos los cortos del ibex recomprados en 8540 despues de venderlos en 8420 por la mañana , negocio redondo


----------



## ponzi (1 Mar 2012)

Vaya pepinos endesa,red electrica,repsol y almirall superando por 3 al mercado


----------



## Mulder (1 Mar 2012)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio-alto y el saldo diario negativo.

La sesión ha sido bastante curiosa hoy porque el saldo se ha pasado casi todo el día en negativo y mientras tanto han ido subiendo el precio poco a poco, como si no tuvieran muchas ganas pero subiéndolo al fin y al cabo, hoy era primero de mes y tampoco es un comportamiento tan sorprendente, sigue bastante la pauta habitual.

- Han vendido 116 contratos a las 9:10 en 8435.
- Han vendido 240 contratos a las 12:40 en 8520.
- Han comprado 107 contratos a las 12:50 en 8520.
- Han vendido 198 contratos a las 16:00 entre 8560 y 8525.
- Han comprado 178 contratos a las 16:05 entre 8535 y 8525.

Saldo de lo grande: -269 contratos al final. No estoy contando parte de las órdenes ocultas, solo lo grande, aunque cogiendo el global de todo el saldo sale negativo igualmente.

En subasta han vendido 12 contratos.

En resumen, el día ha sido bastante activo en cuanto a volumen y se ve distribución de nuevo, aunque durante la sesión no estaba claro si era eso lo que estaban haciendo, ahora al final si que es evidente. Tenemos el precio casi arriba del todo, el saldo negativo y la subasta negativa, para mañana espero gap a la baja y/o primera parte de la jornada bajista.


----------



## Janus (1 Mar 2012)

ddddd dijo:


> ¿Cómo verían una entrada en First Solar aprovechando el soporte que tendría en los 30 dólares?
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Hombre, es bajista pero también es cierto que lleva bajando un 40% en tres semanas y el soporte en 30 es bueno. Eso no quiere decir que vaya a subir porque sí, pero el riesgo es bajo para la hipotética reward.


----------



## ponzi (1 Mar 2012)

Vuelvo a estar positivo en el fondo.Mira que queria ver los 8100 para comprar mas pero no ha podido ser.


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Mar 2012)

ddddd dijo:


> ¿Cómo verían una entrada en First Solar aprovechando el soporte que tendría en los 30 dólares?
> 
> Muchas gracias.



El soporte puede aguantar pero puede seguir bajando, yo esperaría, aunque mi opinión es de poco fiar que soy la más novata


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Mar 2012)

Pues nada, mis somierdés en el punto de entrada.
Veremos si mañana hay guano de entidad!


----------



## atlanterra (1 Mar 2012)

Yo acabo de cargar mas, creo que el momento de entrar fue hace unos minutos.


----------



## VOTIN (1 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya pepinos endesa,red electrica,repsol y almirall superando por 3 al mercado



Si,todas las electricas suben menos una.......
no me hables.....
ya dije que las endesas estaban mejor,pero por cambiar de montura y tal....
En fin.....

Ahora esperaremos el golpe de Indra,para arriba o para abajo ,en 9.5 no se quedara


----------



## atlanterra (1 Mar 2012)

¿Golpe de Indra?

Para abajo fijo.


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si,todas las electricas suben menos una.......
> no me hables.....
> ya dije que las endesas estaban mejor,pero por cambiar de montura y tal....
> En fin.....
> ...



Buenas, como especialista en buenos negocios le pregunto:
Después de lo de hoy de ENDESA, ¿podemos esperar un poco más de recorrido al alza?. Sigo con unas cuantas desde 15,35.

Por cierto, dedicada a Ajetreo, no se sienta sola, llevo un par de "palmes" por inútil de libro. Suerte en sus próximas operaciones.


----------



## ponzi (1 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si,todas las electricas suben menos una.......
> no me hables.....
> ya dije que las endesas estaban mejor,pero por cambiar de montura y tal....
> En fin.....
> ...



Como que no sube??

Cotizacion de IBERDROLA - Empresa - elEconomista.es

+1'19% y quedándose justo por encima de 4'50.

Desde que empece en el foro ya lo dije que de todas las eléctricas españolas la mas eficiente de forma histórica ,mas infravalorada y con menos deuda relativa era Endesa.Lo mas importante era justamente esto último. El problema de Endesa es su matriz el día menos pensado los italianos lanzan una opa de exclusión y dejan a los accionistas como quieran ellos.Ademas Enel para mi gusto tiene demasiadas deficiencias, es un gigante con pies de barro.


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Mar 2012)

Bertok, Creador del hilo de marzo


Hágame usted un favor 

Ponga lo de hilo mítico, que si no tardo mucho en encontrarlo 

Hoy día lateral...


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Mar 2012)

Desde que toco los 1360 ha sido no para de subir...madre mía


----------



## diosmercado (1 Mar 2012)

Pasen y vean... 3,44 dolares de subida, esta escopetado. Sabeis si ha pasado algo?


----------



## diosmercado (1 Mar 2012)

YPF... jugarreta del 10 ayer. Subio hoy un 15%.


----------



## faraico (1 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> ProShares UltraPro Short S&P 500 (ETF): NYSEARCA:SPXU quotes & news - Google Finance
> 
> Para los amantes del riesgo este parece suficientemente apalancado



No veo este ETF en bankinter....

Este creo que es parecido.

ProShares UltraShort S&P500 (ETF): NYSEARCA:SDS quotes & news - Google Finance


Alguna experiencia con ETF? Me recomendais este para ponerme corto en SP500?

Detalles del ETF
Comisión de gestión
0,95%
Rentabilidad anual
-25,80%
Imp. último dividendo
-
Fecha último dividendo
-
Periodicidad dividendo
-
Valor liquidativo diario
16,00 USD
Prima/Descuento
0,06 USD
Volumen medio diario
17.401.746 USD


----------



## ponzi (1 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> No veo este ETF en bankinter....
> 
> Este creo que es parecido.
> 
> ...



Este segundo esta menos apalancado.Cuando yo operaba me cobraban 20 o por la compra y 20 por la venta.


----------



## faraico (1 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Este segundo esta menos apalancado.Cuando yo operaba me cobraban 20 o por la compra y 20 por la venta.



20 euros supongo...imagino será eso, el 0,95% de lo que metas, no??

Es que no querría sorpresas...porque si me cobran el 0,95%...y a eso le sumamos el tipo cambio dólar...para pillar un 5% apenas, debería haber un "big guano"!!:ouch:

No sé si merecerá mucho la penaienso:

Gracias Ponzi


----------



## ponzi (1 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> 20 euros supongo...imagino será eso, el 0,95% de lo que metas, no??
> 
> Es que no querría sorpresas...porque si me cobran el 0,95%...y a eso le sumamos el tipo cambio dólar...para pillar un 5% apenas, debería haber un "big guano"!!:ouch:
> 
> ...



Hace unos años era 20 en mercados extranjeros.Ahora no lo se, supongo que seguira igual. Ponerse corto en uno de los indices mas eficientes del mundo por no decirte el que mas pues es un plus de riesgo. El ibex esra compuesto por 35 empresas y este por 500 empresas mas potentes, pilla casi cualquier subida de casi cualquier sector a largo plazo.A corto terminara corriengo, cuando? es un misterio


----------



## vigobay (1 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> No veo este ETF en bankinter....
> 
> Este creo que es parecido.
> 
> ...



Ten cuidado que lo primero que tienes que hacer es abrir una cuenta en dólares para que no te desplumen con el cambio de divisa los de Bankinter al comprar y al vender ya que sólo en eso pierdes un 6%. Yo tengo cuenta en dólares con Bankinter y algún ETF comprado con ellos pero si quieres trabajar con ETFs lo mejor son CFDs sobre ETFs americanos con IGMarkets que tienen una comisión fija de 15 dólares por operación y puedes abrir cuenta en dólares con ellos. Si no quieres ir apalancado compra lo equivalente en número de acciones a lo que comprarías en Bankinter y el resto del dinero lo tienes en liquidez en la cuenta por si lo necesitas.

Además hay algunos ETF muy especulativos en Bankinter como el SRTY que no te permiten poner Stop Loss aunque en la mayoría sí.

Resumen no es mala opción si tienes cuenta en dólares con ellos pero hay otras opciones mejores. Si finalmente compras con Bankinter puedes también entrar en uno que está muy apetitoso que es el SKF (ultrashort financials) y que si permite stop loss seguro o al menos hasta hace un par de meses.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Mar 2012)

El petrolio esta subiendo demasiado:rolleye:


----------



## ddddd (1 Mar 2012)

Entrada en First Solar en 30.35. Veremos que ocurre. Si tuvieráis objetivos tanto por arriba como por abajo os estaría muy agradecido.

Saludos.


----------



## vigobay (1 Mar 2012)

De Cárpatos en Serenitymarkets:
____________________________________________________________________
El saldo de las instituciones sigue siendo comprador, como desde antes de navidades. Pero hay una divergencia con las bolsas. Mientras se consiguen nuevos máximos en EEUU, el descenso de las compras es constante, y el saldo neto comprador empieza a ser bastante modesto. Las ventas también están subiendo con claridad, aunque permanecen en niveles no demasiado importantes.
___________________________________________________________________


Yo mantengo los cortos de ayer cerca del cierre


----------



## VOTIN (1 Mar 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> ¿Golpe de Indra?
> 
> Para abajo fijo.





Tio Masclet dijo:


> Buenas, como especialista en buenos negocios le pregunto:
> Después de lo de hoy de ENDESA, ¿podemos esperar un poco más de recorrido al alza?. Sigo con unas cuantas desde 15,35.
> 
> Por cierto, dedicada a Ajetreo, no se sienta sola, llevo un par de "palmes" por inútil de libro. Suerte en sus próximas operaciones.





ponzi dijo:


> Como que no sube??
> 
> Cotizacion de IBERDROLA - Empresa - elEconomista.es
> 
> ...



1-Pues comprare mas,como se les ocurra bajarla a 9 le meto otro paqueton de compra

2.-Yo las venderia,en 16 las endesas tienen resistencia y rebotan a 15,x
pero eso si quiere meter el dinero en otra cotizada si no lo mejor es dejarlas ahi ya que estan cerca de minimos


3.-Ya explique que una opa de exclusion en principio subieria la accion y seria
buena para los minoritarios y una masacre para los 15 mm de acciones que estan prestadas

PD
Gracias por lo de especialista,pero no lo soy
Los buenos negocios los hace cada uno con la informacion que coge,si salen mal o acierta solo es culpa del que aprieta el boton de compra o venta


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> PD
> Gracias por lo de especialista,pero no lo soy
> Los buenos negocios los hace cada uno con la informacion que coge,si salen mal o acierta solo es culpa del que aprieta el boton de compra o venta



Tiene toda la razón del mundo. Completamente de acuerdo, pero, quien demuestra talento, lo demuestra, y creo que siempre es bueno lanzar piropos a quien se los ha ganado.


----------



## diosmercado (1 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> El petrolio esta subiendo demasiado:rolleye:



Algo se esta cociendo porque, despues del cierre ha subido otro dolar y medio mas. Maximos desde hace... la pera.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Mar 2012)

los gringos empiezan a desinflarse , los petrolios por las nubes :rolleye:


----------



## Diegol07 (1 Mar 2012)

Cual fue el record del petroleo en dolares? Creo que fue en el 2008, pero no me acuerdo el valor...


----------



## diosmercado (1 Mar 2012)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Cual fue el record del petroleo en dolares? Creo que fue en el 2008, pero no me acuerdo el valor...



150 creo que anduvo el wti y 147 el brent. Algo asi. En euros ya lo pagamos mas caro ahora que entonces.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Mar 2012)

como ya se lo esperaba MV los 1370 se les atragantan a los gringos 

el giro sera lento para ir acelerandose 8:


----------



## VOTIN (1 Mar 2012)

Hoy le han metido a Ibe 29 mm de prestadas
¿pero por que los leoncios le atacan tanto?la que mas del mercado
Esta no sube,la tienen pillada
Intenta subir de 4,5 y se lian a vender.......cabrones 
Ya acumula 483 millones


----------



## carvil (1 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Algo se esta cociendo porque, despues del cierre ha subido otro dolar y medio mas. Maximos desde hace... la pera.



*Explosion destroys oil pipelines in Saudi Arabia's Awamiya*


<iframe width="640" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/SnXfRstZntE?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


Salu2


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Mar 2012)




----------



## diosmercado (1 Mar 2012)

Mano de dios... vamos a echar unos miles de millones de dolares para que quede esto bonito.


----------



## Estilicón (1 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Indra gran soporte en 9,5
> Se le ve venir un rebote a 10 ya ya ya!!!!1



Pues mirando el gráfico intradía los 9,50 no me parecen ningún soporte. Ha pasado por encima y debajo sin ninguna dificultad. El verdadero soporte ha sido el carácter general de la sesión, que ha sido de tendencia bastante pepona. En una sesión con menos presión compradora hoy podía haberse ido a los 9,30.

Lo comentado ayer no era del todo desacertado. Todo daba señales de mal rollito y hoy en una sesión con una subida general de un 1% ha cerrado en rojo. Y al primer nivel medianamente relevante por arriba que eran los 9,63 que comentaba ayer, se ha parado y ha guaneado.

No es descartable que mañana siga guaneando, aunque no lo sé. Es un valor que no me gusta nada.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Mar 2012)

No tiene perdida el gatete de la roca...es aparecer y !que mala zuerte, chato!

Como lo cierren el SP donde ahora lo están dejando es pista de despegue para mañana...


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> No tiene perdida el gatete de la roca...es aparecer y !que mala zuerte, chato!
> 
> Como lo cierren el SP donde ahora lo están dejando es pista de despegue para mañana...



no hay problema , normalmente suelen superarse los maximos antes del guano , lo hacen asi para atrapar a las gacelas


----------



## VOTIN (1 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Hace unos años era 20 en mercados extranjeros.Ahora no lo se, supongo que seguira igual. Ponerse corto en uno de los indices mas eficientes del mundo por no decirte el que mas pues es un plus de riesgo. El ibex esra compuesto por 35 empresas y este por 500 empresas mas potentes, pilla casi cualquier subida de casi cualquier sector a largo plazo.A corto terminara corriengo, cuando? es un misterio



En lo referente a Almirall
es un valor prudente
Solo tiene prestadas el 1% del capital, o sea 1,6 mm ,nada relevante que indique
interes leonino
Da unos dividendos del 3%,correctos
Buen patrimonio y casi nula deuda
En su contra un volumen irrisorio de negociacion diaria
Valor totalmente predecible
Si desarrollan algo interesante peponea y si no languidece,ahora va mas por lo ultimo
Para el que se mueva en el sector y lo conozca y espere cambios relevantes puede ganar y si no se aburrira,para eso mejor una IPF
Prefiero bayer o algo similar porque no entiendo el negocio y con los gordos a largo se supone que se acierta
Tus valores son siempre tan prudentes que aburren,no tienen emocion
Ni la locura del janus ni la tranquilidad monacal......

Por lo demas muy bien

Prefiero la emocion de las indras


----------



## Claca (1 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no hay problema , normalmente suelen superarse los maximos antes del guano , lo hacen asi para atrapar a las gacelas



Aquí tienes toda la razón, el problema es que esas dilataciones si tenemos en cuenta un movimiento de medio plazo pueden llegar a ser insoportables para el que vaya cargado con el apalancamiento a tope y, para el que no, normalmente también, que esa es precisamente la idea.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Aquí tienes toda la razón, el problema es que esas dilataciones si tenemos en cuenta un movimiento de medio plazo pueden llegar a ser insoportables para el que vaya cargado con el apalancamiento a tope y, para el que no, normalmente también, que esa es precisamente la idea.



a MV eso no le preocupa , ya que esta corto en un indice especial 

cuando el guano usano llegue sera bienvenido


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Mar 2012)

Estos son los gestores de la cuenta de MV...


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Estos son los gestores de la cuenta de MV...



ustec no lo entenderia , supongo que es imposible creer que un ser humano pueda tener la inteligencia del jran MV , sea humilde solo asi podra aprender


----------



## kalemania (1 Mar 2012)

¿Que les pasa a las matildes que a pesar de las divergencias del MACD y a las noticias siguen planurrias? Ni el IBEX, oygan !









Telefónica duplicó su beneficio del cuarto trimestre gracias a América Latina - WSJ.com


----------



## VOTIN (1 Mar 2012)

kalemania dijo:


> ¿Que les pasa a las matildes que a pesar de las divergencias del MACD y a las noticias siguen planurrias? Ni el IBEX, oygan !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A las matildes se les espera una parada en los 12 euros para aterrizar en los 10 finalmente y seran uno de los 4 jinetes del apocalipsis ,junto con San ,BBva y otro a determinar,que en su bajada dejaran el ibex a 7500 cerca de mitad de año....::

Por profetizar que no quede


----------



## diosmercado (1 Mar 2012)

Joder no hay tregua, el dax apunta un 0,5% de subida ya. Que insoportables estan juuu.


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a MV eso no le preocupa , ya que esta corto en un indice especial



Especial o Espacial, apuesto por lo segundo 

MV tiene muy enfadado al oso


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Mar 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Especial o Espacial, apuesto por lo segundo
> 
> MV tiene muy enfadado al oso



MV no se cansa de acumular plusvis abusando de la debilidad del ibex


----------



## Claca (1 Mar 2012)

kalemania dijo:


> ¿Que les pasa a las matildes que a pesar de las divergencias del MACD y a las noticias siguen planurrias? Ni el IBEX, oygan !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TEF:







Si logra el giro al alza (la cuña, espero que se aprecie), lo lógico sería ir en busca del techo del canal. De superarlo, entonces podría volver sobre los 13,50.

En el medio plazo, sigue MUY débil.


----------



## The Hellion (1 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Hoy le han metido a Ibe 29 mm de prestadas
> ¿pero por que los leoncios le atacan tanto?la que mas del mercado
> Esta no sube,la tienen pillada
> Intenta subir de 4,5 y se lian a vender.......cabrones
> Ya acumula 483 millones









Galán y Florentino. 

Probablemente eso explica mejor la cotización y las operaciones de IBE en los últimos años que el más depurado análisis técnico.


----------



## VOTIN (1 Mar 2012)

¿como vais los que operais en indices?
Hoy se esperaba correccion y no ha sido
¿mañana que esperais?


----------



## bertok (1 Mar 2012)

votin dijo:


> ¿como vais los que operais en indices?
> Hoy se esperaba correccion y no ha sido
> ¿mañana que esperais?



corrección


----------



## VOTIN (1 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> corrección



Hacia abajo ,al medio o hacia arriba???::


----------



## credulo (1 Mar 2012)

Me parece que en este hilo se estila más el oso guan-oso



A ver si ahora que ya se puede poner uno corto en el Ibex me pongo otra vez con ello.


----------



## bertok (1 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Hacia abajo ,al medio o hacia arriba???::



Habitualmente son hacia abajo ::


----------



## VOTIN (1 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Habitualmente son hacia abajo ::



Psst,tio
donde esta janus?


----------



## bertok (1 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Psst,tio
> donde esta janus?



de farra .


----------



## Estilicón (1 Mar 2012)

Quería plantearos una pregunta que me ha asaltado esta mañana y me he quedado con la duda, a ver si alguien me la sabe responder.

Hoy ha salido lo de la ampliación del Sabadell, bajando la acción desde los 2,35 o por ahí hasta los 2,10. La gente que iba en largo pilla los derechos, aumenta el número de acciones y tal. Hasta ahí pues lo entiendo, porque es lo habitual.

¿Pero que ocurre si, por ejemplo, ayer abro una operación con el sabadell en corto a 2,35 y te pilla hoy la ampliación? ¿Pillas los derechos, aumentas el número de acciones y encima pescas un precio más bajo para recomprar? . Ya sé que no va a ser así, pero no sé que procedimiento se sigue con la gente que va en corto cuando hay ampliaciones de capital.


----------



## faraico (1 Mar 2012)

sera algo parecido a cuando vas corto y hay dividendos.....


----------



## Claca (1 Mar 2012)

Por cierto, en estos momentos el más pepón de los índices es el NIKKEI:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-ibex-35-febrero-2012-a-409.html#post5862265

Tiene muy buen aspecto y parece querer buscar el techo del canal, ya veremos si se toma el respiro o no, de momento lleva dos sesiones en la zona de resistencia, pero como comenté, aunque pille un poco de oxígeno sigue estando muy fuerte.


----------



## VOTIN (1 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Quería plantearos una pregunta que me ha asaltado esta mañana y me he quedado con la duda, a ver si alguien me la sabe responder.
> 
> Hoy ha salido lo de la ampliación del Sabadell, bajando la acción desde los 2,35 o por ahí hasta los 2,10. La gente que iba en largo pilla los derechos, aumenta el número de acciones y tal. Hasta ahí pues lo entiendo, porque es lo habitual.
> 
> ¿Pero que ocurre si, por ejemplo, ayer abro una operación con el sabadell en corto a 2,35 y te pilla hoy la ampliación? ¿Pillas los derechos, aumentas el número de acciones y encima pescas un precio más bajo para recomprar? . Ya sé que no va a ser así, pero no sé que procedimiento se sigue con la gente que va en corto cuando hay ampliaciones de capital.



Pues que tu broker al recibir los derechos por la tarde te cierra la posicion y liquida la cuenta,actua conforme a su derecho de recibir dividendos y ampliaciones de capital
Lo contrario seria de idiotas por parte del broker,los derechos se reciben por 
la tarde estando la sesion cerrada
O por lo menos eso haria yo si fuera broker

¿A quien piensas que mandrilaran antes , a Janus con las gamesas o a mi con
las indras?

Las indras pudieran tener recorrido hasta su valor contable en 6
Las gamesas ya estan en su valor contable en 2,5
Ambas tienen muchos cortos
Pero Indra genera beneficios y dividendos y Gamesa no,ni se le espera...


----------



## llaveenmano (2 Mar 2012)




----------



## Estilicón (2 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿A quien piensas que mandrilaran antes , a Janus con las gamesas o a mi con
> las indras?



¿Janus está en gamesa? ¿En largo?. Vaya huevos. 

Ni idea. Al final, lo más probable es que al único que mandrilearán será a mi en lo primero que se me ocurra meterme. Una película muy vista ya ::

Para mi, indra mañana es una incógnita.


----------



## VOTIN (2 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> ¿Janus está en gamesa? ¿En largo?. Vaya huevos.
> 
> Ni idea. Al final, lo más probable es que al único que mandrilearán será a mi en lo primero que se me ocurra meterme. Una película muy vista ya ::



En el autobus queda plaza para el que compre sacyres o sabadelles


----------



## ponzi (2 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> A las matildes se les espera una parada en los 12 euros para aterrizar en los 10 finalmente y seran uno de los 4 jinetes del apocalipsis ,junto con San ,BBva y otro a determinar,que en su bajada dejaran el ibex a 7500 cerca de mitad de año....::
> 
> Por profetizar que no quede



Sigo pensando que es un activo muy valioso que vale mas.Para mi gusto hay tres activos estrategicos fundamentales y un cuarto que estoy dudando y todos basados sobre la misma premisa de que la poblacion esta creciendo a tasas insostenibles y necesariamente se tiene que ir hacia un modelo mas sostenible. 1) abastecimiento de agua, 2) energia .El 1 y 2 son necesarios para producir y abastecer uno de los bienes basicos primarios es decir la alimentacion.3) la comunicacion en paises en vias en desarrollo , de momento solo he visto 2 telecos posicionadas estrategicamente (china telecom y telefonica). La 4) seria una solucion salvaje al creimiento poblacional fundamentalmente a traves de conflictos armados , espero que no lleguemos a ese punto (las grandes beneficiadas serian empresas armamentisticas y de seguridad).


----------



## ponzi (2 Mar 2012)

llaveenmano dijo:


>



Yo veo clarisimo un ciclo expansivo del credito y por ende inflacion desde 2009


----------



## Estilicón (2 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> En el autobus queda plaza para el que compre sacyres o sabadelles



Estoy pensando en acompañar a Janus en a3tv. Total, si sale mal, siempre queda la posibilidad de que en la JGA podamos conocer a Susana Griso. :baba:

Suerte con las indras mañana. No tengo ni el más mínimo indicio de por donde puede ir mañana.


----------



## Janus (2 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> de farra .



Con el internet roto!!!!


----------



## ponzi (2 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Estoy pensando en acompañar a Janus en a3tv. Total, si sale mal, siempre queda la posibilidad de que en la JGA podamos conocer a Susana Griso. :baba:
> 
> Suerte con las indras mañana. No tengo ni el más mínimo indicio de por donde puede ir mañana.



Los futuros vienen verdes.


----------



## VOTIN (2 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Con el internet roto!!!!



Habemus janus!!!!
que?
como va ese ojete???


----------



## Janus (2 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pues que tu broker al recibir los derechos por la tarde te cierra la posicion y liquida la cuenta,actua conforme a su derecho de recibir dividendos y ampliaciones de capital
> Lo contrario seria de idiotas por parte del broker,los derechos se reciben por
> la tarde estando la sesion cerrada
> O por lo menos eso haria yo si fuera broker
> ...



Si llega al stop, saltará y ya está. Va a estar por ahi, o es que piensan que va a subir el SP todos los dias hasta que ya no haya digitos?.

Está el horno ya repleto y muchos convencidos que es imposible bajar. Yo estoy con carga en indices y acciones. Aún protegidos vias stop loss, es un buen dinero.


----------



## Janus (2 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Estoy pensando en acompañar a Janus en a3tv. Total, si sale mal, siempre queda la posibilidad de que en la JGA podamos conocer a Susana Griso. :baba:
> 
> Suerte con las indras mañana. No tengo ni el más mínimo indicio de por donde puede ir mañana.



En Antena 3TV saltó el stop.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Estoy pensando en acompañar a Janus en a3tv. Total, si sale mal, *siempre queda la posibilidad de que en la JGA podamos conocer a Susana Griso*. :baba:
> 
> Suerte con las indras mañana. No tengo ni el más mínimo indicio de por donde puede ir mañana.


----------



## Janus (2 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Habemus janus!!!!
> que?
> como va ese ojete???



En su sitio. Quien utiliza stops no se queda nunca pillado. En unos días, hablamos, si no mañana porque ya está el tema a puntito. Si no es así, nos habremos dejado un piquillo en stops pero nada del otro mundo. Tenga en cuenta que tenga algunos largos y otros cortos. No en cobertura pero bastante estable. Ahora el truco estará en acertar en el orden de desinversión.


----------



## ponzi (2 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Si llega al stop, saltará y ya está. Va a estar por ahi, o es que piensan que va a subir el SP todos los dias hasta que ya no haya digitos?.
> 
> Está el horno ya repleto y muchos convencidos que es imposible bajar. Yo estoy con carga en indices y acciones. Aún protegidos vias stop loss, es un buen dinero.



Gamesa no es sacyr ni una caja. Veamos las cosas con perspectiva. Sus ingresos vienen de tres fuentes, ventas de molinos, participaciones patrimoniales y MANTENIMIENTO, he aqui la gran diferencia frente a sus competidores a nivel mundial.Lo malo que esa situacion puede cambiar, no hay que olvidar que gamesa en realidad era de vestas no hace mucho. No hay que subestimar a un competidor directo sobre todo cuando ya te conocen por dentro.


----------



## Janus (2 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Gamesa no es sacyr ni una caja. Veamos las cosas con perspectiva. Sus ingresos vienen de tres fuentes, ventas de molinos, participaciones patrimoniales y MANTENIMIENTO, he aqui la gran diferencia frente a sus competidores a nivel mundial.Lo malo que esa situacion puede cambiar, no hay que olvidar que gamesa en realidad era de vestas no hace mucho. No hay que subestimar a un competidor directo sobre todo cuando ya te conocen por dentro.



A ver si tienes razón y comienza a subir desde mañana mismo.


----------



## Janus (2 Mar 2012)

First Solar, mejora su aspecto aún siendo bajista. Lo digo por la presentación cercana de un buen soporte (lo que no quiere decir que vaya a rebotar con fuerza de forma obligada) y porque en timeframe de horas se puede ver con facilidad que hay mucho volumen.


----------



## ponzi (2 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> A ver si tienes razón y comienza a subir desde mañana mismo.



Esa ventaja tb ha supuesto asumir menores margenes.

www.ecoticias.com/energias-renovabl...lerar-crecimiento-tecnologias-limpias-Europa-


Esto si que me preocupa mas.Competir contra ge son palabras mayores


----------



## ghkghk (2 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Osea que los conoces?



Si, lei que participaban en las que has nombrado mas en Prosegur y Ebro que quien siga el.hilo sabe que las tuve una temporada larga. Recuerdo que en algunas otras, pero si tiro de google seria hacer trampa... y MV y yo no ganamos nunca en bolsa, pero humildad no nos falta.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ghkghk (2 Mar 2012)

Por cierto, 300 mensajes en su primer dia de vida... Vaya tela con marzo y sus probables idus.

Chinito cabrón pase a saludar que solo ha faltado usted, porque el Condor ya sabemos que no aparece hasta... dentro de poco.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Por cierto, 300 mensajes en su primer dia de vida... Vaya tela con marzo y sus probables idus.
> 
> Chinito cabrón pase a saludar que solo ha faltado usted, porque el Condor ya sabemos que no aparece hasta... dentro de poco.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Aparte de nuestro chinito me gustaría que se pasasen Tonuel certificando bancos ::, y los leoncios MM y Fran200 posteando alguna fotito de un oso o de una bolsa de bat-guano .

Por cierto, ¿ayer se pasó el capitan algortimos (mr. P)? No estuve muy atento pero no recuerdo haberle leido. ¿Table-Gate? :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Por cierto, 300 mensajes en su primer dia de vida... Vaya tela con marzo y sus probables idus.
> 
> Chinito cabrón pase a saludar que solo ha faltado usted, porque el Condor ya sabemos que no aparece hasta... dentro de poco.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Historicamente, el tráfico en este hilo es directamente proporcinal al nivel de guanazo. De hecho este hilo se creo uno de esos "grandes" dias, je, je. Así, que cuidadín...


----------



## pollastre (2 Mar 2012)

Pillo sitio y pole en hilo mítico de Marzo y tal !!!!


_oh wait..._


----------



## FranR (2 Mar 2012)

Señores buenos días...a ver si salimos airosos.


----------



## FranR (2 Mar 2012)

Nivel clave dax 6816..no digo na y lo digo tó


Ibex 8.424


----------



## ghkghk (2 Mar 2012)

Va Pollastre, que ya son las 9. A las 9.20 le quiero de fin de semana.... Porque la verdad es que cada vez cierra el chiringuito antes.


----------



## VOTIN (2 Mar 2012)

Bueno
Colocadas las repsoles a 20.85
si cuela pues cuela y pajaro a la cazuela
Seria una buena forma de empezar el fin de samana


----------



## FranR (2 Mar 2012)

Que no aparezca...
que no aparezca...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Mar 2012)

Triste arranque

Ibex 35
Últ:
8.556,20
Var (% / Ptos):
0,10 %/ +8,50


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Que no aparezca...
> que no aparezca...



:XX: :XX: 

Que mala zzzzzzzzzzzzzzuerrrrrte chaaaaaaaato

joder, menudo peponazo banquil. A ver si el pepe gafez voy a ser yo...

Aguantando el chaparron!


----------



## FranR (2 Mar 2012)

Hora de entrar al ruedo....


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Mar 2012)

Las TRE que compré ayer parece que tiran. + 1.90%.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Mar 2012)

a los guanos dias 

los bancos guardan 700 mil millones por la noche en el BCE , lo tendran guardado hasta que lo necesiten 8:


----------



## pollastre (2 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Nivel clave dax 6816..no digo na y lo digo tó
> 
> 
> Ibex 8.424





Ironías de la vida... mi "FranR replicante" dice que Ud., Sr. FranR, se equivoca :XX::XX:

(esto es lo más grande... voy a coger el gorro de papel aluminio a la voz de "ya")

Marca 6806 como relevante y posible rebote al alza, en vez de su 6816.

Como la máquina acierte, es que me descojono ya de puro enloquecimiento, vamos ::::


----------



## FranR (2 Mar 2012)

+7


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Mar 2012)

nivel de dolor anal llegando a máximos....

joder que ha posteado!!!!!!!!!!!!!

edit: venga onvreee vamos al lio!


----------



## FranR (2 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ironías de la vida... mi "FranR replicante" dice que Ud., Sr. FranR, se equivoca :XX::XX:
> 
> (esto es lo más grande... voy a coger el gorro de papel aluminio a la voz de "ya")
> 
> ...



Ese es punto ostiazo...mi nivel más cercano ahora mismo es 936

Y ahí esta en la lucha...luego tenemos los 853


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Mar 2012)

para ganar pipos lo mejor es ir con la tendencia :vomito:


----------



## pollastre (2 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ese es punto ostiazo...mi nivel más cercano ahora mismo es 936
> 
> Y ahí esta en la lucha...luego tenemos los 853




Como operativa humana, estoy de acuerdo con su 936. Pero su alter ego replicante marca 928. Personalmente no lo veo, pero "él" se empeña.

De momento ha tocado 932.5 .... mientras no impacte en el 28, yo de momento estoy fuera. La experiencia me ha enseñado a no anteponer mi lógica humana a las [aparentes] extravagancias de la AI...


----------



## pollastre (2 Mar 2012)

929 y dentro, micro-op, objetivo >= 6939


edit : protegiendo en 930

edit2: nah, fail, me echan con +1 puntito.


----------



## FranR (2 Mar 2012)

936 y se viene abajo


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> 929 y dentro, micro-op, objetivo >= 6939



no vaya contra la tendencia , avisado queda :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Mar 2012)

mantened los cortos con un par , no sean tan huevones de cargar largos :ouch:


----------



## FranR (2 Mar 2012)

Tenga cuidado maese, que realmente este tipo trae mala suerte si canta entradas...

He visto casos de este tipo, incluso empresas que les pagaban para que se mantuvieran alejados...


----------



## pollastre (2 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> 929 y dentro, micro-op, objetivo >= 6939
> 
> 
> edit : protegiendo en 930
> ...




Pues eso, salimos con lo puesto y algo de propina. A buscarrrr otra entrada en tierras más cálidas.


----------



## FranR (2 Mar 2012)

Ahora que estamos lejos...vengo desde 948


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2012)

A los buenos días!

Le dejo la receta para hoy que tengo que irme:

LARGOS: 19.21869% - CORTOS: 80.7813%


----------



## pollastre (2 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Tenga cuidado maese, que realmente este tipo trae mala suerte si canta entradas...




Bueno, pero esto funciona como lo de la avestruz, ¿no? Como yo lo tengo en la lista de ignorados y no puedo leer sus entradas, supuestamente para mí no debería funcionar el mal fario de ese tipo ::

De todas formas no hay peligro, ya ve que me han echado de esta op al saltar la protección, con unas _magníficas _plusvalías de 1 punto del DAX, así que ahora mismo vuelvo a estar fuera...


----------



## FranR (2 Mar 2012)

Da igual...como aparece que ha escrito aunque no se vea lo que dice...hace efecto gafe.


----------



## FranR (2 Mar 2012)

A mi ya no me pillan...936 salta.

A ver si pillamos los 853, y voy pidiendo número para un Brabus , que luego lo pague es otra historia.


----------



## Adriangtir (2 Mar 2012)

Bueno ya he terminado con la mudanza.

Decir que voy corto en el Dax desde ayer tarde(ahora con unas cuantas plusvis) y corto en el banco azul... En rojo claro


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Mar 2012)

Quiero un módulo de la niña que prediga la secuencia temporal de los post de Pepe Gáfez, ipso facto!!


----------



## FranR (2 Mar 2012)

Tranquilo si no escribe Pepe en un rato entrarán las BBVA en positivo...yo sigo esperándolas en 6.4x


----------



## FranR (2 Mar 2012)

Al bolsillo 12..si rompe de nuevo el 36, again


----------



## pollastre (2 Mar 2012)

Hay que joderse. Hay que joderse mucho.

"Yo FranR" marca 6928, desafiando a su predecesor humano y su 936. El mercado toca 6927.5 , lucha el nivel... y rebota +15 puntos.

Mamá, tengo miedo. Mis diseños nos han superado a mí y a mis amiguitos, ya son mejores que nosotros. :cook::cook::cook:



edit: amos hombre, no me jodas, la puta máquina acaba de apalizarnos a dos humanos que apostábamos por el 936... incluso yo me he rajado y he salido de la operación sólo con +1 pip por no confiar en la proyección.... hay que joderse, como digo.


----------



## FranR (2 Mar 2012)

Ready? movimientos en subsuelo


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Mar 2012)

no vayan contra la tendencia y olvidense de sus mielda sistemas :XX:

MV ya lleva solo en esta operativa 700 pipos embolsaos y solo usa prorealtime gratuito


----------



## FranR (2 Mar 2012)

Sube 948...y cae


----------



## pollastre (2 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Sube 948...y cae



I concur.


Dale...


----------



## pollastre (2 Mar 2012)

Salta con +8 ... no está mal para una micro-op 100% automatizada, sin intervención humana.

El "main status" ha vuelto a pasar de "engaged" a "looking for target" ::


----------



## FranR (2 Mar 2012)

Amplio......si los pierde 936


Falta ese puntito...si los vuelve a perder hay una buena operación


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Mar 2012)

ya lo adverti :ouch:

la tendencia es bajista , bueno si no quieren hacer caso ya aprenderan a base de palmar :ouch:

las plusvis imaginarias ya las huelo


----------



## Ajetreo (2 Mar 2012)

Estoy pensando unirme a Votín, en el paquebote Indra


----------



## FranR (2 Mar 2012)

Maese va subido?....esto se acelera.


----------



## Janus (2 Mar 2012)

Desapalanco un 40% de la posición a través de cierre de algunos rojos y otros verdes que se compensan. Dejo el gatillo preparado, acoto el riesgo y estoy muy atento a la confirmación de la vuelta cuando llegue. Tiene que estar ahí ahí ahí.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (2 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Desapalanco un 40% de la posición a través de cierre de algunos rojos y otros verdes que se compensan. Dejo el gatillo preparado, acoto el riesgo y estoy muy atento a la confirmación de la vuelta cuando llegue. Tiene que estar ahí ahí ahí.



.
CREO que esto nos pasó ayer a algunos:








Y mira que dice Claca que no hay que anticipar los giros, que sale muy caro.

::


----------



## FranR (2 Mar 2012)

Señores hasta la tarde. Saltan los Stop y plusvis al bolsillo. Seguiré un rato machacando el nivel que tenemos aquí plantado...si ven el 853, piensen que estaré llamando a los de Brabus


----------



## VOTIN (2 Mar 2012)

Las iberdrolas estas no pegan........
mal rollo....
mira que las compre sin estar convencido y tal........


----------



## Ajetreo (2 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Las iberdrolas estas no pegan........
> mal rollo....
> mira que las compre sin estar convencido y tal........



Pero las indra le estarán dando alegría


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Mar 2012)

pollastre sino es mucho pedir tiene algún relevante


----------



## ghkghk (2 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Las iberdrolas estas no pegan........
> mal rollo....
> mira que las compre sin estar convencido y tal........



Ayer y hoy mejor que la media del Ibex... no veo dónde está el problema. Nunca ha sido empresa de grandes atracones.

Y se ha comido lo de Gamesa...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Las iberdrolas estas no pegan........
> mal rollo....
> mira que las compre sin estar convencido y tal........



Pues está al nivel en el que usted y todos compramos, si no recuerdo mal.


----------



## VOTIN (2 Mar 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Pero las indra le estarán dando alegría



Pues calculaba comprar mas.....
porque esperaba un posible recalcon hacia los 9 pelaos.............

No creo que me echen de repsol a 2,85 hoy o por lo menos no lo espero hasta
el martes o asi .....
Las indras pienso que estaran maduras para recoger la cosecha en 10 el 13 de marzo


----------



## VOTIN (2 Mar 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Pues está al nivel en el que usted y todos compramos, si no recuerdo mal.



Pero le cuesta mucho subir,demasiadas prestadas y si lo de gamesa no mejora
algo pararan a las ibes


----------



## Adriangtir (2 Mar 2012)

Sr. FranR usted cree que se podrían estirar por abano las BBVA hasta 6,36?

Es mi nivel optimo y por lo que inicie la operación...


----------



## faraico (2 Mar 2012)

casi una hora sin postear nadie??

buenos días....a ver si se anima esto algo

mi facepalm particular...ayer estuve a punto de comprar gamesas a 2,36....tenía metidas las coordenadas de bankinter, solo dar un click....me rajé :ouch:

Sería ganancia segura, ahora llevaría SL en 2,38 y a dejar correr ganancias...

Ya habrá más oportunidades.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> casi una hora sin postear nadie??
> 
> buenos días....a ver si se anima esto algo
> 
> ...



Un poquito de miedo...


----------



## The Hellion (2 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mantenemos los cortos del ibex recomprados en 8540 despues de venderlos en 8420 por la mañana , negocio redondo





muertoviviente dijo:


> 52,4 mucho peor de lo esperado , ya se los dije MV no es un tradel o ejpertoh . el jran MV va a tiro fijo :Baile:





muertoviviente dijo:


> que poca FED , deje los mercaos pa los que saben





Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Un poquito de miedo...



Por aquí da más miedo el gato que se cree leoncio


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Mar 2012)

Merkel dice que no tiene sentido relajar los objetivos de déficit de España


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Mar 2012)

Viernes tranquilo, pocos datos...

no hay nada mejor que la noticia mamporrera de la tarde.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Mar 2012)

Esto y bajó.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/290050-hispanistan-objetivo-5-8-a.html


----------



## VOTIN (2 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> casi una hora sin postear nadie??
> 
> buenos días....a ver si se anima esto algo
> 
> ...



Las veras dentro de poco en 2,36 
¿de que te quejas?
Pon la orden de compra automatica y ya esta


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Mar 2012)

Acaban de decir que España debe cumplir el déficit del 4,4%

Pues nada, a ver si meten otra reforma laboral y esto ya se convierte en Sudán...


----------



## VOTIN (2 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Acaban de decir que España debe cumplir el déficit del 4,4%
> 
> Pues nada, a ver si meten otra reforma laboral y esto ya se convierte en Sudán...



Tambien podemos pasar la gorra y convertinos en Grecia


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Tambien podemos pasar la gorra y convertinos en Grecia



Tiene su encanto también...

Cárpatos

_Rajoy dice que el objetivo de 2012 será déficit de 5,8% del PIB...la que se va a liar...Merkel debe estar en este momento, tomándose un carajillo de orujo con tila...._

Palomitas


----------



## Adriangtir (2 Mar 2012)

Huy si, seguro que Merkel anda preocupadisima.

Todo cristo sabe que la proposición del 4,4 era inviable de todas todas, pero claro, mejor poner un objetivo así y quedarte a medio camino que poner un 6%.... que también nos hubiésemos quedado a medio camino.


----------



## Adriangtir (2 Mar 2012)

Ve alguien viable un -1,9% para hoy en el ibex?

Me vendría muy bien...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Ve alguien viable un -1,9% para hoy en el ibex?
> 
> Me vendría muy bien...



Despues de lo de Rajoy, veo factible cualquier cosa.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Mar 2012)

Pedazo pufo del demonio ha dejado el zp con el talante y el barra libre para todos...

Lo mejor es hacer como él, pérfil bajo y hacerse el tontito para que otro pague la cuenta


----------



## Adriangtir (2 Mar 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Despues de lo de Rajoy, veo factible cualquier cosa.



Va bajando (muy poco a poco a mi gusto) y mis cortos del ibex y del dax bien, pero el bbva y acs les cuesta ponerse coloraos, que ojo tengo...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Mar 2012)

El rajoy me ha jodido el día. Y a España. Ya verás cuando se enteren los "mercaos".


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Mar 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Por aquí da más miedo el gato que se cree leoncio



MV se embolsa mas y mas pipos con su estrategia bajista en el pibex , concretamente unos 700 pipos :rolleye:

y mas pipos que se va a zampar


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Mar 2012)

Tasa de paro del 24,3% prevista para este año

Aún no sé como seguimos en UE


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Mar 2012)

me hacen gracia estas gacelas , todo lo quieren para ya mismo , los usanos se giraran lentamente 

MV lleva corto desde 8900 y a realizado 3 veces beneficios consiguiendo 2 veces cargar cortos desde mas arriba y solo una mas abajo aun asi las tres veces se cosecho suculentos pipos :rolleye:

claro to imaginario :XX:


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Merkel dice que no tiene sentido relajar los objetivos de déficit de España



toma ya........ el:8: ojete


----------



## Ajetreo (2 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> me hacen gracia estas gacelas , todo lo quieren para ya mismo , los usanos se giraran lentamente
> 
> MV lleva corto desde 8900 y a realizado 3 veces beneficios consiguiendo 2 veces cargar cortos desde mas arriba y solo una mas abajo aun asi las tres veces se cosecho suculentos pipos :rolleye:
> 
> claro to imaginario :XX:




Miau, miau estaba el señor Don Gato, sentadidto en su tejado Marramiaumau, mau, mau 
Y ha recibido una carta ......

Y en que se va a invertir las plusvis... en sardinas imaginarias ienso:


----------



## The Hellion (2 Mar 2012)

Orden de compra BME a 19:95 metida a lo tonto a primera hora.... Actualmente 20,085
Suspense....


----------



## Ajetreo (2 Mar 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Orden de compra BME a 19:95 metida a lo tonto a primera hora.... Actualmente 20,085
> Suspense....



Suspense en todo, después de las noticias de hoy puede que no pase nada o que metan el serrucho en los Pirineos y noa comamos nuestro "hispanistan is different" ::


----------



## Janus (2 Mar 2012)

Empieza ....


----------



## J-Z (2 Mar 2012)

pepon haha


----------



## atlanterra (2 Mar 2012)

Atentos a la leche que se va a pegar hoy la plata.


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2012)

A las buenas tardes!



atlanterra dijo:


> Atentos a la leche que se va a pegar hoy la plata.



Y no solo la plata....


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Mar 2012)

j-z dijo:


> pepon haha



¿ pepon ? :ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Mar 2012)

Como mola como le retuercen el pescuezo a los cortos en 2 min


----------



## J-Z (2 Mar 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Orden de compra BME a 19:95 metida a lo tonto a primera hora.... Actualmente 20,085
> Suspense....



Ya son tuyas.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Como mola como le retuercen el pescuezo a los cortos en 2 min



por eso es importante tener colchon de beneficios


----------



## bertok (2 Mar 2012)

El chulibex huele a cortos que te cagas ::

Vamos a sacar para la compra semanal.


----------



## FranR (2 Mar 2012)

Cuidado amigo!!!! Huele a caída pero si alguien no compra Whiskas y entretiene a Pepe Gafez terminamos en Verde.

P.D. Yo sigo peleándome con Dax..subido desde nivel relevante, esperando ese 853


----------



## faraico (2 Mar 2012)

Que aburrimiento....cuando menos lo esperemos tendremos fiesta, tranquiloso





Y ya saben, sigan la tendenciainocho::XX::ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Que aburrimiento....cuando menos lo esperemos tendremos fiesta, tranquiloso
> 
> 
> 
> ...



exacto :Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (2 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El chulibex huele a cortos que te cagas ::
> 
> Vamos a sacar para la compra semanal.



Stop Loss ajustado a break-even.

Vamos a dejarlo correr un rato.


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2012)

Retiro lo dicho antes, parece que vamos a escalar.


----------



## bertok (2 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Stop Loss ajustado a break-even.
> 
> Vamos a dejarlo correr un rato.



Saltó el SL 

Este fin de semana hay que comer. Buscamos otra posi


----------



## FranR (2 Mar 2012)

Me salta...otros +10.

Volvemos a cargar..936 o entrada rápida si se ve giro.


----------



## FranR (2 Mar 2012)

Ya lo tenemos, a la vuelta dentro


----------



## VOTIN (2 Mar 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Ya son tuyas.



¿cuanto metiste en Indra?
Estos cabrones se mueven mas rapido de lo que pensaba para arriba y tienen cojones de saltarme el sp y echarme antes de tiempo


----------



## diosmercado (2 Mar 2012)

Manda ******** y esto destruyendo 100.000 empleos al mes. Esto tiene menos credibilidad que salvame.

Alguna santa vez se va a corregir???

Tengo claro que MV es algun tipo de leoncio camuflado que os esta puteando.


----------



## bertok (2 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Manda ******** y esto destruyendo 100.000 empleos al mes. Esto tiene menos credibilidad que salvame.
> 
> Alguna santa vez se va a corregir???
> 
> Tengo claro que MV es algun tipo de leoncio camuflado que os esta puteando.



Amigo, la bolsa cotiza los "beneficios del capital" y suelen ser contrarios a los "beneficios de los trabajadores".


----------



## diosmercado (2 Mar 2012)

Verde y muy verde acabaremos. No me creo nada de esto, viva matrix!!


----------



## VOTIN (2 Mar 2012)

Mandada orden para BME a 19,915
si no entra hoy ,el lunes mas barato


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Manda ******** y esto destruyendo 100.000 empleos al mes. Esto tiene menos credibilidad que salvame.
> 
> Alguna santa vez se va a corregir???
> 
> Tengo claro que MV es algun tipo de leoncio camuflado que os esta puteando.



cuando dije de ponerse corto en los 8900 los estaba puteando , lo que hay que leer :rolleye:


----------



## FranR (2 Mar 2012)




----------



## FranR (2 Mar 2012)

Venga chicos esta es la buena....


----------



## diosmercado (2 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Venga chicos esta es la buena....



Hay un muro de hormigon armado de billetes y no hay webs.

Son mas duros que Chuck Norris :XX::XX:.


----------



## ponzi (2 Mar 2012)

Janus has visto como gamesa no es sacyr?


----------



## FranR (2 Mar 2012)

Esta usando el 936 de techo...hay esperanzas.


----------



## ponzi (2 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cuando dije de ponerse corto en los 8900 los estaba puteando , lo que hay que leer :rolleye:



Pues yo ya llevo 2 entradas de largos en el ibex y con plusvalias y en la 3 ya estoy en verde.


----------



## VOTIN (2 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Janus has visto como gamesa no es sacyr?



Hoy se forra el janus ::

+4,85%

Tendra que invitar a la peña a birras


----------



## diosmercado (2 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Esta usando el 936 de techo...hay esperanzas.



Se lo han pulido asi como si nada. GLubbb


----------



## ponzi (2 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Hoy se forra el janus ::
> 
> +4,85%
> 
> Tendra que invitar a la peña a birras



El mercado muchas veces actua de forma irracional tanto por arriba como por abajo.Este ha sido un caso. Contablemente aunque sea una empresa normalilla con un futuro incierto no deja de ser un negocio rentable y mas eficiente que el de sus competidores y cotizando con descuento. Ayer me parecia de locos comparar sacyr a gamesa y sigo pensando lo mismo.


----------



## VOTIN (2 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> El mercado muchas veces actua de forma irracional tanto por arriba como por abajo.Este ha sido un caso. Contablemente aunque sea una empresa normalilla con un futuro incierto no deja de ser un negocio rentable y mas eficiente que el de sus competidores y cotizando con descuento. Ayer me parecia de locos comparar sacyr a gamesa y sigo pensando lo mismo.



Estaran recomprando cortos,hoy el saldo sera negativo de las prestadas y el lunes toooo pa bajo y a empezar hasta el proximo viernes


----------



## J-Z (2 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿cuanto metiste en Indra?
> Estos cabrones se mueven mas rapido de lo que pensaba para arriba y tienen cojones de saltarme el sp y echarme antes de tiempo



1000 como tú creo, yo no me salgo hasta 1 € por acción mínimo.


----------



## VOTIN (2 Mar 2012)

Dentro de BME a 19,915 y van los cabrones y perforan el minimo.......


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Mar 2012)

MV mantiene los cortos con un par 

espero el gap a la baja que me deben los gringos para el lunes :Baile:


----------



## FranR (2 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Se lo han pulido asi como si nada. GLubbb



No me ha saltado el stop por 4, y eso que le he dado cuerda.

Me estoy planteando seriamente dejar un tiempo el hilo, durante media mañana he realizado dos operaciones buenas, pero en cuanto entro en contacto con Pepe Gafez cae (en este caso el beneficio, porque los índices suben), dejo una explicación al fenómeno gafe.

Los gafes existen, las "energías negativas" no. - OnCriteria


Realmente en las empresas americanas se toman muy en serio el tema de la gente que atrae la mala suerte. Se usan de dos formas: Se les aleja pagándoles o bien se les envía a empresas de la competencia, a que vayan de clientes, se paseen por las instalaciones. 

Otra forma es a los tristes, pesimistas, que suelen ser gafes, se les contrata para proyectos y se plantea el timing de acuerdo a sus ideas. Se coge un grupo de optimistas y otro de pesimistas (gafes) para fijar los plazos.

Mientras escribía hemos vuelto a lo "normal"


DALEEE DURO


----------



## VOTIN (2 Mar 2012)

j-z dijo:


> 1000 como tú creo, yo no me salgo hasta 1 € por acción mínimo.



Si,una postura inteligente
me parece bien


----------



## Janus (2 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Janus has visto como gamesa no es sacyr?



Voy montado encima de Gamesa y no en Sacyr. El aspecto es peor en Sacyr que en Gamesa.
Evidentemente Sacyr es peor inversión que Gamesa pero en un momento determinado y a visión de unos días, el chart manda.

No hace tanto que hemos visto cómo Gamesa caía mucho mientras que al mismo tiempo había un rebotón en Sacyr al calor de la venta de su participación en Repsol (obviamente cuando no se sabía que iban a palmar pasta).


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No me ha saltado el stop por 4, y eso que le he dado cuerda.
> 
> Me estoy planteando seriamente dejar un tiempo el hilo, durante media mañana he realizado dos operaciones buenas, pero en cuanto entro en contacto con Pepe Gafez cae (en este caso el beneficio, porque los índices suben), dejo una explicación al fenómeno gafe.
> 
> ...



Más serio de lo que te imaginas

Ejemplo de gafe profunda







-Lo del marido torero
-Lo del hijo (es difícil de mirar)
-Encarna ******* tampoco salió bien parada
-Al Julian Muñoz también le dió muy buena suerte
-Dicen que una vez fue a un mercadilllo callejero en Málaga y todos los tenderetes se fueron a freir mierdas por un tornado espontáneo.


----------



## J-Z (2 Mar 2012)

La jugada en BME no pinta mal los que habeis entrado, tiene techo en 21,90 2 € por acción teneis a medio plazo.


----------



## FranR (2 Mar 2012)

Aquí dejo esta historia para reír, que ya se acerca el finde. Hablando de gafes y demás



Está muy vista pero alguno no la conocerá..::


"El albañil gallego





Torturado por la gravedad



Explicación de un albañil gallego a la compañía aseguradora que no comprendía, debido a la naturaleza de las lesiones, cómo podía haber ocurrido el accidente. Este es un caso verídico cuya trascripción fue obtenida de una copia de archivo de la aseguradora. El caso fue juzgado por el Tribunal de Primera Instancia de Pontevedra (España):

Excelentísimos Señores:

En respuesta a su pedido de información adicional a lo declarado en el ítem nº 1, sobre mi participación en los acontecimientos, en el que mencioné "tratando de ejecutar la tarea y sin ayuda", como la causa de mi accidente. Me piden en su carta que de una declaración más detallada, por lo que espero que lo que sigue aclare de una vez por todas sus dudas.

Soy albañil desde hace 10 años. El día del accidente estaba trabajando sin ayuda, colocando los ladrillos de una pared del sexto piso de un edificio en construcción en esta ciudad. Finalizadas mis tareas, verifiqué que habían sobrado aproximadamente 250 kilos de ladrillos. En vez de cargarlos hasta la planta baja a mano, decidí colocarlos en un barril y bajarlos con la ayuda de una roldana que felizmente se hallaba fijada en una viga en el techo del sexto piso.

Bajé hasta la planta baja, até el barril con una soga y, con la ayuda de la roldana, lo levanté hasta el sexto piso, atando el extremo de la soga en una columna de la planta baja. Luego subí y cargue los ladrillos en el barril. Volví a la planta baja, desaté la soga y la agarré con fuerza de modo que los 250 kilos de ladrillos bajasen suavemente (debo indicar que en el ítem nº 1 de mi declaración a la policía e indicado que mi peso corporal es de 80 kilos). Sorpresivamente, mis pies se separaron del suelo y comencé a ascender rápidamente, arrastrado por la soga. Debido al susto, perdí mi presencia de espíritu e irreflexivamente me aferré aún más a la soga, mientras ascendía a gran velocidad.

En las proximidades del tercer piso me encontré con el barril que bajaba a una velocidad aproximadamente similar a la de mi subida, y me fue imposible evitar el choque. Creo que allí se produjo la fractura de cráneo.

Continué subiendo hasta que mis dedos se engancharon dentro de la roldana, lo que provocó la detención de mi subida y también las quebraduras múltiples de los dedos y la muñeca. A esta altura (de los acontecimientos), ya había recuperado mi presencia de espíritu y, pese a los dolores, continué aferrado a la soga. Fue en ese instante que el barril chocó contra el piso, su fondo se partió, y todos los ladrillos se desparramaron.

Sin ladrillos, el barril pesaba aproximadamente 25 kilos. Debido a un principio simplísimo, comencé a descender rápidamente hacia la planta baja. Aproximadamente al pasar por el tercer piso me encontré con barril vacío que subía. En el choque que sobrevino estoy seguro se produjeron las fracturas de los tobillos y la nariz. Este choque felizmente disminuyó la velocidad de mi caída, de manera que cuando aterricé sobre la montaña de ladrillos solo me quebré tres vértebras.

Lamento sin embargo informar que, cuando me encontraba caído encima de los ladrillos, con dolores insoportables, sin poder moverme y viendo encima de mí el barril, perdí nuevamente mi presencia de espíritu y solté la soga. Debido a que el barril pesaba más que la soga, descendió rápidamente y cayó sobre mis piernas, quebrándoseme las dos tibias.

Esperando haber aclarado definitivamente las causas y desarrollo de los acontecimientos, me despido atentamente."


----------



## faraico (2 Mar 2012)

no pasa nada extraño en bme?

algo que no sepamos??


----------



## faraico (2 Mar 2012)

en fin....dentro de BME a 19,82....


----------



## Estilicón (2 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Más serio de lo que te imaginas
> 
> Ejemplo de gafe profunda
> 
> ...



Uno de los mayores gafes que se recuerdan es Luis Yañez, un político socialista andaluz. Tiene mil historias de malfario, pero una de las monumentales fue cuando ya conocido como gran gafe, botó la caravela de la expo y a los 2 minutos se hundió :XX:.


----------



## faraico (2 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> en fin....dentro de BME a 19,82....



para variar, ya voy palmando::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (2 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Aquí dejo esta historia para reír, que ya se acerca el finde. Hablando de gafes y demás
> 
> 
> 
> Está muy vista pero alguno no la conocerá..::



Da igual, siempre me parto )


----------



## The Hellion (2 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> no pasa nada extraño en bme?
> 
> algo que no sepamos??



Pregúnteselo a ghkghk, que era el big honcho. 

Espero que no, porque acabo de comprar más. De todas formas es una empresa que va a su bola, sube cuando las demás bajan, baja cuando las demás suben. Y cuando se mueve suele ser muy vertical.

De todas formas, acaban de anunciar resultados, con unos beneficios muy similares a los del año pasado, a pesar de la prohibición de los cortos, que les ha tenido que reducir el volumen de negocio, y han declarado unos dividendos similares a los del año pasado, que a estas cotizaciones suponen un 10% de rentabilidad anual por dividendo. 

Personalmente espero que no baje más allá de los 19.50, por aquello de no llevarme un disgusto por haber pagado medio euro de más, pero si se cae por debajo de 18.75, compraré más. En esta estoy a largo y por el dividendo, como alternativa a las IPF.


----------



## VOTIN (2 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> no pasa nada extraño en bme?
> 
> algo que no sepamos??



Yo le voy a meter otra orden de 400 acc a 19,75
si cuela cuela


----------



## ponzi (2 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Estaran recomprando cortos,hoy el saldo sera negativo de las prestadas y el lunes toooo pa bajo y a empezar hasta el proximo viernes



La rotacion es cada 3 viernes. A principios de semana comente que hoy tocaba la recompra. Habra que mirar que ha sucedido hoy con las posiciones rotativas de cortos en la cnmv.


----------



## FranR (2 Mar 2012)

Se acabó por hoy, stop a 5 y a correr...a ver donde llegamos.


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Aquí dejo esta historia para reír, que ya se acerca el finde. Hablando de gafes y demás
> 
> Está muy vista pero alguno no la conocerá..::



Efectivamente, yo no la conocía :XX:


----------



## faraico (2 Mar 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Pregúnteselo a ghkghk, que era el big honcho.
> 
> Espero que no, porque acabo de comprar más. De todas formas es una empresa que va a su bola, sube cuando las demás bajan, baja cuando las demás suben. Y cuando se mueve suele ser muy vertical.
> 
> ...



Si, no sé si la labor evangelizadora del Sr. ghkghk ha surtido efecto, pero es una empresa que me gusta por eso, por el dividendo...su cae a 18 sería una desgracia (mínimo de 1 año) y aún así sería sólo el 10%, que para los que nos hemos pegado buenos hostiones en chicharros (y no tan chicharros) es una perdida con la que se puede dormir tranquilo por las noches.

Esperemos responda y recupere.



VOTIN dijo:


> Yo le voy a meter otra orden de 400 acc a 19,75
> si cuela cuela



Parece que no cuela!! Está ghk comprando


----------



## FranR (2 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Se acabó por hoy, stop a 5 y a correr...a ver donde llegamos.



Por fin un poquito de suerte..esa vela no me ha arrastrado..me regalan de momento 3 puntos más


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Mar 2012)

hasta el lunes , esperando gap a la baja


----------



## ponzi (2 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Voy montado encima de Gamesa y no en Sacyr. El aspecto es peor en Sacyr que en Gamesa.
> Evidentemente Sacyr es peor inversión que Gamesa pero en un momento determinado y a visión de unos días, el chart manda.
> 
> No hace tanto que hemos visto cómo Gamesa caía mucho mientras que al mismo tiempo había un rebotón en Sacyr al calor de la venta de su participación en Repsol (obviamente cuando no se sabía que iban a palmar pasta).



No me he parado mucho a analizar sus cuentas pero viendo su cash flow podemos apreciar como en sacyr en 2008 y 2009 se puso a vender activos como loco obteniendo 1200 y 1600 millones, en esos mismos años obtuvo financiación por 3000 y 3300 millones. Mientras su flujo de operaciones fue desplomandose mientras en 2009 fue de 1800 en 2010 solo obtuvo 950. Es un modelo insostenible, no puedes gastarte 3000 mill en financiarte a la vez desinvertir 1200 y tener tan solo unos flujos operativos de 900-1000.

SACYR VALLEHERMOSO SA (SYV:Continuous): Financial Statements - Businessweek


----------



## wetpiñata (2 Mar 2012)

8.563,40


----------



## The Hellion (2 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Si, no sé si la labor evangelizadora del Sr. ghkghk ha surtido efecto, pero es una empresa que me gusta por eso, por el dividendo...su cae a 18 sería una desgracia (mínimo de 1 año) y aún así sería sólo el 10%, que para los que nos hemos pegado buenos hostiones en chicharros (y no tan chicharros) es una perdida con la que se puede dormir tranquilo por las noches.
> 
> Esperemos responda y recupere.
> 
> ...



Pero como suele decir ghk, si estás para cobrar el dividendo (hasta 1500 libres de impuestos, que no está mal), lo que pase a lo largo del año no importa gran cosa. Yo estaba dentro cuando estuvo a casi 22, y estaba deseando que cayese por debajo de 20, porque quería recargar. 

Si dentro de un par de meses llega el guano, el dinero que tengo metido en BME va a ser el que menos me preocupe. Lo cual no quita para que en este momento me dé rabia haber comprado a 19,95 y todos ustedes más barato. :XX::XX:


----------



## FranR (2 Mar 2012)

Que alegriaaa!!! Amplio 10 S.L.


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2012)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario negativo.

En esta sesión hemos pasado de un volumen alto a un volumen bastante bajo, de hecho hoy no han metido ninguna orden grande, ni normal ni de las camufladas, así que es algo difícil sacar conclusiones. 

Han hecho el saldo máximo del día a las 9:10 y el saldo mínimo a última hora antes de la subasta, con esto tenemos un goteo constante de ventas durante toda la sesión, de todas formas la mayor parte de las ventas ha tenido siempre una pequeña contrapartida de compra pero más baja, como si quisieran orquestarlo para dejarlo caer suavemente y no a lo salvaje.

En subasta han vendido 26 contratos.

En resumen, lo de hoy parece un día de trámite, el precio ha quedado bastante neutral con saldo negativo y subasta negativa. Para el lunes espero gap a la baja y/o bajadas durante la primera parte de la mañana, pero con la poca fuerza y lo parco del volumen de hoy no estoy demasiado seguro, parece una estrategia para engañar a los cortistas.


----------



## ponzi (2 Mar 2012)

El cash flow de Gamesa parece muy curioso.

Mirando sus ultimos años se comporta como una empresa normal. Sin embargo si analizamos su cash flow del último año de forma trimestral tiene un comportamiento que no deja de ser raro.
Durante los tres primeros trimestres su cash flow de operaciones es decir el dinero que entra en la empresa por su actividad es negativo, curiosamente la intensidad de sus números rojos va descendiendo y voila es llegar al 4 trimestre y positivo. Por la parte de financiación e inversión se comporta como una empresa normal excepto el segundo trimestre de 2011 donde desinvirtio 120 millones.
Da la impresión que se intenta maquillar un poco el asunto no?
Una pena que no tenga acceso a sus cash flohw trimestrales del resto de años.


GAMESA CORP TECNOLOGICA SA (GAM:Continuous): Financial Statements - Businessweek


----------



## VOTIN (2 Mar 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Pero como suele decir ghk, si estás para cobrar el dividendo (hasta 1500 libres de impuestos, que no está mal), lo que pase a lo largo del año no importa gran cosa. Yo estaba dentro cuando estuvo a casi 22, y estaba deseando que cayese por debajo de 20, porque quería recargar.
> 
> Si dentro de un par de meses llega el guano, el dinero que tengo metido en BME va a ser el que menos me preocupe. Lo cual no quita para que en este momento me dé rabia haber comprado a 19,95 y todos ustedes más barato. :XX::XX:



Yo pensaba que no bajaria de 19,915 ,donde entre yo
y ya ves ,hasta 19,75


----------



## FranR (2 Mar 2012)

El cierre europeo venía con sorpresa, buenas velas....


----------



## Janus (2 Mar 2012)

Pocas veces hemos visto semejante bajada diaria del eurodolar sin que afecte a los índices europeos. A ver si los sueltan ya y se pegan una corrección del 4%.


----------



## ponzi (2 Mar 2012)

Bankeros a remarrrrr


Bankia, la entidad que más fondos ha pedido al BCE en las subastas a 3 años - elEconomista.es


----------



## FranR (2 Mar 2012)

Mira esta serie del Eur/dol.

Nos puede arrastrar, abrimos en SP cortos...seguimos con los alemanes.


Fuera...al final buena entrada, inesperada.

A ver como se comportan los americanos...


----------



## J-Z (2 Mar 2012)

A los de BME, hoy ha parado justo en la ascendente desde mínimos agosto, ha roto pero en la sombra de la vela nada más, si cae tiene soporte en 19,4 yo entraré ahí o más abajo.


----------



## bertok (2 Mar 2012)

Corto en SP


----------



## FranR (2 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Corto en SP



Se hace mejor con compañeros de viaje....


----------



## bertok (2 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Corto en SP



Fuera con +151 aurelios :XX: Este finde podremos comer ::


----------



## Estilicón (2 Mar 2012)

Bueno, dado que los de forocoches tienen su propio valor fetiche en Ferrovial, veo que los burbujeros no van a ser menos y habeis adoptado a BME ).

Si el viernes que viene a última hora está por debajo de los 19,80 a los que ha cerrado hoy, entonces yo también mapunto.


----------



## bertok (2 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Se hace mejor con compañeros de viaje....



Suerte en el viaje. Cuidado con los próximos minutos.


----------



## J-Z (2 Mar 2012)

Bueno aquí varios llevan tb ibertrola, que tiene una volatilidad tristisima, en 4,75 deberían huir la mayoría.

En cambio REE se sale del mapa.


----------



## ponzi (2 Mar 2012)

j-z dijo:


> A los de BME, hoy ha parado justo en la ascendente desde mínimos agosto, ha roto pero en la sombra de la vela nada más, si cae tiene soporte en 19,4 yo entraré ahí o más abajo.



Si baja a 19 yo entro, tengo ya dada la orden de compra. Voy a volverme mas estricto con las entradas para intentar reducir el nivel de riesgo.
Si lo veo malo ampliare mi cartera en indices con vistas al largo plazo y ya esta.

iberdrola - Dos meses de plazo para que el Gobierno aplique la normativa comunitaria de liberalización energética - 27/02/12 en Infomercados

Noticia bastante mala para el sistema energetico español. Uno de los mas rentables de europa


----------



## J-Z (2 Mar 2012)

ACS es otra que tiene un posible rebote de +2€ está a 40 cent de mínimos.

Como la veis los fundamentalistas?


----------



## bertok (2 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Suerte en el viaje. Cuidado con los próximos minutos.



Los 1370 son importantes en el intradiario. Están a punto de joder la marrana ....


----------



## VOTIN (2 Mar 2012)

j-z dijo:


> ACS es otra que tiene un posible rebote de +2€ está a 40 cent de mínimos.
> 
> Como la veis los fundamentalistas?



La estudiare,pero en BME no te subes,en esa te quedaras fuera 
Ya tenia yo ganas en montarme en esa burra ::


----------



## bertok (2 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Se hace mejor con compañeros de viaje....



¿cómo lo llevas compañero?. Ojito al 1370.


----------



## Janus (2 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿cómo lo llevas compañero?. Ojito al 1370.



Solo hay que mirar a uno, al jefe que es quien manda. El SP condicionará lo que hagan el resto.

Mira el chart en timeframe diario. Está subiendo en una directriz alcista muy acelerada (y lleva una subida muy importante). La pendiente imaginaria de los techos es menor que la de los mínimos. Esto es una cuña. El precio cada vez está más comprimido en esas líneas imaginarias y está amenazando la directriz alcista. El hecho de que lleva varias sesiones tocando la línea de soporte, es una debilidad de la evolución del precio.

Y además todo coincide con una resistencia de chapeau!!!!. Puede haber algún tirón formato trampa pero ahora es cuando debe comenzar la fiesta.

En cuanto sea, abro las coberturas y a por ello.


----------



## bertok (2 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿cómo lo llevas compañero?. Ojito al 1370.



Ya los ha testeado una vez.


----------



## ponzi (2 Mar 2012)

Tengo una curiosidad...los forer@s que distribuidor energetico teneis en casa?


----------



## J-Z (2 Mar 2012)

Yo tengo ibertrola, y hasta los cojones de sus facturas imaginarias siempre al alza.


----------



## Janus (2 Mar 2012)

Yo tengo iberdrola y puedo asegurar que pago al mes lo mismo que cuando pagaba cada dos meses.


----------



## The Hellion (2 Mar 2012)

Yo era uno de esos clientes de Iberdrola que un buen día se despertó siendo cliente de otra empresa, sin saber por qué. Ni he firmado ni he accedido a nada, y de pronto me empezaron a llegar la factura de la luz y del gas juntas. 

Removí Roma con Santiago un día tratando de averiguar qué había pasado y ni Dios supo decirme nada. Después, la verdad es que lo dejé, aunque ayer me ha llegado una factura de 300 aurelios que me ha dejado patidifuso. Supongo que además el HDP de comercial que me cambió me habrá apuntado a todo tipo de programas complementarios de revisiones, pero como estoy harto de hablar con servicios de asistencia poblados por operadores en muerte cerebral que ni entienden ni quieren entender, dejaré que pase un tiempo (porque para más ******** cuando intenté cambiarme en la primera ronda de contactos, me dijeron que igual tenía que pagar una penalización) y me cambiaré a otra. 

¿Sugerencias?


----------



## tortilla (2 Mar 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Yo tengo ibertrola, y hasta los cojones de sus facturas imaginarias siempre al alza.





Janus dijo:


> Yo tengo iberdrola y puedo asegurar que pago al mes lo mismo que cuando pagaba cada dos meses.



Ibetrola troleando, sin novedad en el frente. A mi tambien me trolean. Ya les aguanto como cliente, como para encima de accionista. Ni muerto.


----------



## ponzi (2 Mar 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Yo era uno de esos clientes de Iberdrola que un buen día se despertó siendo cliente de otra empresa, sin saber por qué. Ni he firmado ni he accedido a nada, y de pronto me empezaron a llegar la factura de la luz y del gas juntas.
> 
> Removí Roma con Santiago un día tratando de averiguar qué había pasado y ni Dios supo decirme nada. Después, la verdad es que lo dejé, aunque ayer me ha llegado una factura de 300 aurelios que me ha dejado patidifuso. Supongo que además el HDP de comercial que me cambió me habrá apuntado a todo tipo de programas complementarios de revisiones, pero como estoy harto de hablar con servicios de asistencia poblados por operadores en muerte cerebral que ni entienden ni quieren entender, dejaré que pase un tiempo (porque para más ******** cuando intenté cambiarme en la primera ronda de contactos, me dijeron que igual tenía que pagar una penalización) y me cambiaré a otra.
> 
> ¿Sugerencias?



Eso ha sucecido en algunas zonas de palencia y cantabria,que les cambiaron a eon o h energia , esta ultima no recuerdo bien el nombre. no viviras cerca? El tema energetico en este pais es una locura. Para que alguien se haga una idea, la rentabilidad obtenida por las energeticas es de media del 10% a pelo eso sin contar las amortizaciones , que minoran los beneficios pero no la caja. Dos maquinas amortizando son ibe y gas.O visto de otra forma ibe tiene aproximadamente 32000 empleados ,factura 31000 mill y gana 2800 mill . si vas a otra electrica extranjera para conseguir 5000 mill de beneficio suele necesitar facturar 80000 mill y con una plantilla de 90000.Eon no son tontos por eso querian entrar en el mercado electrico español. Otra compañia que maneja ratios similares es edp en portugal.De todas las energeticas en españa por lo que habia oido la menos mala sobre todo por servicio tecnico es ibe.Endesa ha quedado muy reelegada perdiendo clientes como un chorreo.A nivel europeo es la que ha conseguido posicionar de mejor forma su.imagen de marca. Aun asi como cambien las reglas del juego deberia analizar que % de ganancias provienen de españa y ver hasta que punto se puede ver afectada.


----------



## diosmercado (2 Mar 2012)

Volvemos al verde-plano en usa. Hace una hora el dow bajaba 40 puntos. Llevamos dias asi y no se decide por nada.


----------



## FranR (2 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿cómo lo llevas compañero?. Ojito al 1370.




Me saltó stop, a la buchaca.

Busco entrada de nuevo


Dentro SL 4


----------



## FranR (2 Mar 2012)

Últimamente son minutos de la basura y suelen matar de aburrimiento. Esperemos un reversal si acaso quisieran jugar a máximos.
Tengo dos balas, llevamos la semana por encima de objetivos pese a lo de ayer. Así que si me machacan la entrada, le meteré caña en máximos de nuevo.


----------



## _san_martín_ (2 Mar 2012)

¿En qué punto estamos...?


----------



## FranR (2 Mar 2012)

_san_martín_ dijo:


> ¿En qué punto estamos...?



En el intra espero que en el 4...


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Mar 2012)

_san_martín_ dijo:


> ¿En qué punto estamos...?



En el 13 creo


----------



## FranR (2 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> En el 13 creo



En el 13...pero el 14 lo pondría más abajo.


----------



## faraico (2 Mar 2012)

yo creo que en el 13.....


----------



## Janus (2 Mar 2012)

Fijense en el ProShares VIX Short Term ETF. En timeframe diario y horario. En esta parte de la sesión se ha descorrelacionado respecto al SP. El viernes pasado hizo algo similar.


----------



## vigobay (2 Mar 2012)

El índice mejor indicador de la economía real usano para mí es el Russell 2000 Small Cap Index y hoy está pinchando bien en rojo:-1,42 % y esto si que es una divergencia bajista importante que ya anticipaba estos días. Para los guanistas que quieran entrar cortos saber que existe un ETF ultraproshort (apalancado x3) sobre este índice SRTY. Es el primer índice americano importante que ha cruzado a la baja las medias de 4 y 18 días y si se confirma al cierre puede ser una buena inmersión la que haga en los próximos días.


----------



## vigobay (2 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Fijense en el ProShares VIX Short Term ETF. En timeframe diario y horario. En esta parte de la sesión se ha descorrelacionado respecto al SP. El viernes pasado hizo algo similar.



Si, pero ya están dándole a la manivela de nuevo, ya veremos la mano de Dios a donde llega hoy.


----------



## FranR (2 Mar 2012)

Esta vela está haciendo daño...aguantamos


----------



## Mulder (2 Mar 2012)

_san_martín_ dijo:


> ¿En qué punto estamos...?



Yo creo que en el 4, por cierto, le recomiendo comprar....

(useless post )


----------



## Janus (2 Mar 2012)

Sorprende la absoluta contrariedad existente entre el SP y algunos sectores usanos. Mientras que el primero se ha ido a máximos y se ha metido entre pecho y espalda más de 200 puntos de subida, existen sectores que se han desplomado como pocas veces se puede ver. Me refiero a las solares y a las carboneras.

Ya verán ustedes como se pone el SP a bajar y estos sectores se ponen a rebotar. Es que esto de los markets ....


----------



## Janus (2 Mar 2012)

vigobay dijo:


> Si, pero ya están dándole a la manivela de nuevo, ya veremos la mano de Dios a donde llega hoy.



Aguanten, cuando tengan un momento de duda .... solo tienen que ver el timeframe diario del SP. Ver cómo la pendiente alcista es mayor que la de la línea que une los máximos del último mes. Se está apretujando y no hay hueco. Tiene que venir la corrección ya. Ha habido varios avisos de tirones bajistas serios (el cierre de hace dos días, la vela roja de ayer a las 16:00). Hay muchisimas plusvis latentes y muchas gacelas ya confiadas.


----------



## bertok (2 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Aguanten, cuando tengan un momento de duda .... solo tienen que ver el timeframe diario del SP. Ver cómo la pendiente alcista es mayor que la de la línea que une los máximos del último mes. Se está apretujando y no hay hueco. Tiene que venir la corrección ya. Ha habido varios avisos de tirones bajistas serios (el cierre de hace dos días, la vela roja de ayer a las 16:00). Hay muchisimas plusvis latentes y muchas gacelas ya confiadas.



La próxima semana va a ser de caza intensa ::


----------



## vigobay (2 Mar 2012)

Pues otro cortito más a añadir a mi posición con el SRTY antes de que pierda la barrera de los 800 el Russell 2000 que es el que está con más posibilidades guanistas de los usanos. De todos modos yo voy con pequeñas posiciones creando la posición bajista y todo en ETFs. Me resulta más entretenido esto de diversificar que concentrarme en una nada más.


----------



## FranR (2 Mar 2012)

Dentro se va a quedar Rita, pese a que este fin de semana puede ser crucial en varios frentes geo-políticos (que bien me ha quedao) y mandarnos al inferno.

A ver si tenemos otra serie a mínimos que está ahí al lado.
Go GO !!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Mar 2012)

Todo leido, y en la capital del reino. Copitas hoy con viejas amistades, mañana futbol Vamohhhhhh Málaga! 

Las somierdes bien gracias.

Esta semana termina mi depósito naranja al 4.5%. Via buscar otro depósito que me veo caaz de meterlo todo en sacyr... ::


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Mar 2012)

el BIG GUANO largamente esperado se acerca


----------



## FranR (2 Mar 2012)

Esta vez ni el malage va a evitar los mínimos....


----------



## Janus (2 Mar 2012)

Bueno, cierro por hoy la sesión nocturna (desde 21:009) de scalps en SP.


----------



## FranR (2 Mar 2012)

He infravalorado su poder, corta bajista del SP le mete +1, pero ha llegado tarde






Recojo la cosecha, poca pero para una cena nos llega.


----------



## bertok (2 Mar 2012)

Vamos chavales, que la semana que viene va a ser la hostia.

Guns N' Roses / Welcome to the jungle - YouTube


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Mar 2012)

gigantesco H-C-H o DOBLE TECHO en el sp500 sea lo que sea significa guano y plusvis en el lado bajista


----------



## wetpiñata (2 Mar 2012)

_san_martín_ dijo:


> ¿En qué punto estamos...?




En el ibex en el 15...


----------



## ponzi (2 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Sorprende la absoluta contrariedad existente entre el SP y algunos sectores usanos. Mientras que el primero se ha ido a máximos y se ha metido entre pecho y espalda más de 200 puntos de subida, existen sectores que se han desplomado como pocas veces se puede ver. Me refiero a las solares y a las carboneras.
> 
> Ya verán ustedes como se pone el SP a bajar y estos sectores se ponen a rebotar. Es que esto de los markets ....



En realidad yo creo que esta reflejando el exceso de credito.No hay olvidar que es el indice mas perfecto que existe al ser compuesto por 500 empresas de diferentes sectores. España no es reflejo de nada ahora mismo,el mundo sigue creciendo y por cierto a tasas insolitas.


----------



## ponzi (2 Mar 2012)

_san_martín_ dijo:


> ¿En qué punto estamos...?



Depende donde?En españa creo que en el 12


----------



## Claca (2 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> gigantesco H-C-H o DOBLE TECHO en el sp500 sea lo que sea significa guano y plusvis en el lado bajista



En serio, nos ha quedado muy claro. Que lo del pony es mentira, no pasa nada cuando llegas a los 10.000 mensajes, así que, por favor, deja de repetir lo mismo una y otra vez, que al final resulta bastante pesado leer siempre lo mismo tropocientas veces al día.

Al final actúas igual que rbotic, en plan troll total, los motivos sólo los sabrás tú, pero a título personal estoy hasta los cojones de tener que filtrar tus mensajes. Ciertamente existe el ignore, pero es que lo tuyo no es que tus opiniones no me interesen lo más mínimo -que cualquier punto de vista siempre será bien recibido, a parte que es de justicia reconocer tus aciertos cuando los has tenido-, es que estás jodiendo el hilo a base de spam. Ejemplo de hoy, todo en menos de una hora:



muertoviviente dijo:


> para ganar pipos lo mejor es ir con la tendencia :vomito:





muertoviviente dijo:


> no vaya contra la tendencia , avisado queda :ouch:





muertoviviente dijo:


> no vayan contra la tendencia y olvidense de sus mielda sistemas :XX:
> 
> MV ya lleva solo en esta operativa 700 pipos embolsaos y solo usa prorealtime gratuito





muertoviviente dijo:


> ya lo adverti :ouch:
> 
> la tendencia es bajista , bueno si no quieren hacer caso ya aprenderan a base de palmar :ouch:
> 
> las plusvis imaginarias ya las huelo





muertoviviente dijo:


> mantened los cortos con un par , no sean tan huevones de cargar largos :ouch:



Esto no es de ignore, es de reporte por troll, porque no es cosa de un día de euforia, es a diario. Obviamente no soy dueño del hilo ni del foro, pero como usuario del mismo me jode que te cargues el único apartado de la página por el que tengo especial predilección. Si no te das cuenta es que eres un tocapelotas o la cabeza no te funciona.


----------



## Dawkins (3 Mar 2012)

tag: Claca saboteador de entrenos


----------



## VOTIN (3 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> En serio, nos ha quedado muy claro. Que lo del pony es mentira, no pasa nada cuando llegas a los 10.000 mensajes, así que, por favor, deja de repetir lo mismo una y otra vez, que al final resulta bastante pesado leer siempre lo mismo tropocientas veces al día.
> 
> Al final actúas igual que rbotic, en plan troll total, los motivos sólo los sabrás tú, pero a título personal estoy hasta los cojones de tener que filtrar tus mensajes. Ciertamente existe el ignore, pero es que lo tuyo no es que tus opiniones no me interesen lo más mínimo -que cualquier punto de vista siempre será bien recibido, a parte que es de justicia reconocer tus aciertos cuando los has tenido-, es que estás jodiendo el hilo a base de spam. Ejemplo de hoy, todo en menos de una hora:
> 
> ...



¿Y ahora me lo cuentas.....3 años escribiendo y es mentira?
Cuando ya casi lo voy a conseguir:´(


----------



## VOTIN (3 Mar 2012)

ACS

capitaliza por 6800 mm ,su valor contable patrimonial es de 6191 mm( como grupo)
Gran crecimiento de negocio y de beneficios en los ultimos años lastrado por el impago de ayuntamientos,CCAA 
Los numeros parecen buenos para entrar,tiene gran parte de negocio en el exterior,lo cual es importante para que la sociedad sobreviva,pero no son VALORES AUDITADOS
No parece que vaya a seguir con tan buenas expectativas de negocio en el futuro,aunque como gigante siempre aguantara mas o menos
Posee cerca del 15% de Ibe
Pudiera tener un recalcon hacia 20 por accion aunque cualquier buena noticia posiblemente la levante 1 euro de cotizacion
Tiene 20 mm de acc prestadas,el 7% aproximado,esa señal no es mala.....
A medio o largo parece buen valor,cotiza en casi minimos de 52 semanas....
Faltaria que presentara los numeros auditados porque los que hay para opinar no lo son....
El 13 febrero tenia 25 mm de prestadas y pego un bajon a cerca de 20 mm el 16 Febrero,desde entonces esta plano siguiendo por cerca de 20
Esta complicado saber si sube o baja,parecen estar esperando alguna noticia
los leoncios para actuar


----------



## monicagt (3 Mar 2012)

Chicos, quiero vuestro consejo, que haríais con esto.

A ver, os aclaro que yo no opero como vosotros, yo no tengo tiempo para ello, mi trabajo me absorve mucho y esto es algo secundario. Lo hago más por placer aunque buscando una rentabilidad claro está. Por lo tanto no me importa tener valores comprados uno o dos meses hasta que un día digo -Venga voy a venderlos.

Gracias por vuestras respuestas.


----------



## monicagt (3 Mar 2012)

Por cierto, que alguien me diga como adjuntar imagines que se puedan ver bien, porque a mi siempre ma salen en miniatura.
Gracias.


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿Y ahora me lo cuentas.....3 años escribiendo y es mentira?
> Cuando ya casi lo voy a conseguir:´(



Y además los reyes son los padres MWHAHAHAHA!

[mode childhood sadist: off]


----------



## Mulder (3 Mar 2012)

monicagt dijo:


> Chicos, quiero vuestro consejo, que haríais con esto.
> 
> A ver, os aclaro que yo no opero como vosotros, yo no tengo tiempo para ello, mi trabajo me absorve mucho y esto es algo secundario. Lo hago más por placer aunque buscando una rentabilidad claro está. Por lo tanto no me importa tener valores comprados uno o dos meses hasta que un día digo -Venga voy a venderlos.
> 
> Gracias por vuestras respuestas.



Pulsando en el cuadro amarillo que aparece hacia el centro-derecha cuando editas un post. También se puede usando las etiquetas [ IMG ] url_de_la_imagen [ /IMG ] (quitando los espacios entre corchetes.


----------



## Janus (4 Mar 2012)

Buenos, vamos a poner el hilo en la primera página.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (4 Mar 2012)

Endesa, después de moverse fielmente por el canal bajista, lo ha roto al alza con los siguientes objetivos:
Un doble suelo hasta los 16,36
Una 2º estructura activada hasta los 16,7
El propio canal roto con rango de objetivo hasta los 17,3.
Como siempre, veremos..Situaremos el stop de pérdidas, en el caso de producirse, en torno a los 15,75 (vuelta a entrar en el canal, y por tanto, comienzo del ciclo bajista hasta la base del canal).


----------



## VOTIN (4 Mar 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Endesa, después de moverse fielmente por el canal bajista, lo ha roto al alza con los siguientes objetivos:
> Un doble suelo hasta los 16,36
> Una 2º estructura activada hasta los 16,7
> El propio canal roto con rango de objetivo hasta los 17,3.
> Como siempre, veremos..Situaremos el stop de pérdidas, en el caso de producirse, en torno a los 15,75 (vuelta a entrar en el canal, y por tanto, comienzo del ciclo bajista hasta la base del canal).



Endesa perdio la oportunidad de subir a 17 cuando en la presentacion de resultados no hablo para nada de dividendos
Estara por 16 y no subira a mas de 16,5 con tendencia a menos

Que opinas de
BME
Indra
Repsol
y Gamesa,la devoradora, ¿mandrilara a Janus en 2 ?


----------



## Janus (4 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Endesa perdio la oportunidad de subir a 17 cuando en la presentacion de resultados no hablo para nada de dividendos
> Estara por 16 y no subira a mas de 16,5 con tendencia a menos
> 
> Que opinas de
> ...



Difícilmente me mandrilará porque tengo stop que sube cual bestia persigue al conejo. A ver si lo suben a 2,80 y si no, pues saltará el stop y me quedarán plusvis enanas.

Una buena oportunidad, el euroyen en corto si pierde los 107,2 o en largo si supera los 110. Es probable un buen movimiento.
Ahora que ha puesto de moda el debate sobre el trading, le diré que esos dos niveles se corresponden a un determinada técnica de trading sobre velas japonesas y que en ese activo se comporta correctamente 8 de cada 12 veces aproximadamente.


----------



## Janus (4 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Endesa perdio la oportunidad de subir a 17 cuando en la presentacion de resultados no hablo para nada de dividendos
> Estara por 16 y no subira a mas de 16,5 con tendencia a menos
> 
> Que opinas de
> ...



Indra, tengan cuidado los que van a largo plazo.
El chart es bajista y como empresa tiene un buen problema. Se dedica básicamente a dos cosas:
-Servicios profesionales de tecnología (la consultoría tecnológica de toda la vida) en los que son muy flojos y dudo que ganen dinero.
-Tecnología espacial, transporte y defensa: En donde se han aprovechado del interés del gobierno en conseguir tener un campeón nacional y lo que han hecho es darles proyectos enormes con márgenes de más del 80% sobre ventas (no coste). Es decir, proyectos de coste 100, vendidos por 400.

Intuyo que el dinero de un sitio lo meten en otro en el que no son capaces de ganar pero les sirve para crecer lo cual es sinónimo de trabajar más para perder más.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (4 Mar 2012)

¿Hay algún ETF que replique el IBEX35 y tenga un volumen decente?


----------



## ponzi (4 Mar 2012)

Vedast dijo:


> ¿Hay algún ETF que replique el IBEX35 y tenga un volumen decente?



Ninguno. Si quieres jugar en europa vete a un eurostoxx o dax. Que quieres inverso o normal?


----------



## ponzi (4 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Indra, tengan cuidado los que van a largo plazo.
> El chart es bajista y como empresa tiene un buen problema. Se dedica básicamente a dos cosas:
> -Servicios profesionales de tecnología (la consultoría tecnológica de toda la vida) en los que son muy flojos y dudo que ganen dinero.
> -Tecnología espacial, transporte y defensa: En donde se han aprovechado del interés del gobierno en conseguir tener un campeón nacional y lo que han hecho es darles proyectos enormes con márgenes de más del 80% sobre ventas (no coste). Es decir, proyectos de coste 100, vendidos por 400.
> ...



Estoy contigo.Indra ha destacado por su area de seguridad amparada por el gobierno. A partir de ahora a ver que proyectos pilla.En el area de defensa hay otras empresas europeas o americanas que les dan mil vueltas. Indra no es mala empresa pero las hay mejores. Me vienen a la cabeza empresas asociadas a boing o airbus.Thales.En el area tecnologica es muy dificil acertar quien sera el ganador de aqui a 10 años. A quien vaya largo no recomiendo que su cartera este compuesta unicamente por valores tecnologicos, son muy impredecibles.De hecho iberdrola tiene un area tecnologica pero su dedicacion a la distribucion palia un poco el riesgo asumido.Quien piense que ibe no tiene riesgo se equivoca.Cualquier emp tecnologica lo tiene. Yo no soy ingeniero pero de las cotizadas considero que tienen buenos ingenieros ibe,gas y acciona


----------



## Vedast_borrado (4 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ninguno. Si quieres jugar en europa vete a un eurostoxx o dax. Que quieres inverso o normal?



Vale, ya me imaginaba, gracias.

¿Cuáles serían los directos (normales) del EURO STOXX y DAX? ¿Hay apalancados inversos de esas bolsas, como SPXU y SDS del SP500?


----------



## Janus (4 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Estoy contigo.Indra ha destacado por su area de seguridad amparada por el gobierno. A partir de ahora a ver que proyectos pilla.En el area de defensa hay otras empresas europeas o americanas que les dan mil vueltas. Indra no es mala empresa pero las hay mejores. Me vienen a la cabeza empresas asociadas a boing o airbus.Thales.En el area tecnologica es muy dificil acertar quien sera el ganador de aqui a 10 años. A quien vaya largo no recomiendo que su cartera este compuesta unicamente por valores tecnologicos, son muy impredecibles.De hecho iberdrola tiene un area tecnologica pero su dedicacion a la distribucion palia un poco el riesgo asumido.Quien piense que ibe no tiene riesgo se equivoca.Cualquier emp tecnologica lo tiene



IBM ya demostró que es capaz de transformarse y lo hizo hace años. En un tiempo tendrá que volver a hacerlo y si no lo consigue, pues desaparecerá.

En INDRA el problema es que no van a ser capaces porque no saben competir ya que en el área de Defensa son ellos y nadie más. Están metidos ahí hasta el fondo, al igual que en empresas de antigua titularidad estatal (como es el caso de Iberia). En empresas nuevas y modernas, que sean punteras se les ve muy poco porque en esa vertiente de los servicios profesionales (más equiparable a las consultoras anglosajonas) son bastante inferiores y solo compiten vía precio aprovechando el dumping que les permite el margen enorme en el área de Transporte y Seguridad. Pero esto último está pasando su crisis por lo que se van a quedar sin ganar dinero y sin crecer. Vale con meterse en su web y ver el perfil ejecutivo que tienen los miembros del Comité de Dirección. Inteligencia habrá pero frescura no mucha.


----------



## ponzi (4 Mar 2012)

Vedast dijo:


> Vale, ya me imaginaba, gracias.
> 
> ¿Cuáles serían los directos (normales) del EURO STOXX y DAX? ¿Hay apalancados inversos de esas bolsas, como SPXU y SDS del SP500?



Del eurostoxx se llama bxx.Del dax no lo se.Para el ibex si quieres ponerte largo el fondo de ing no esta mal.Yo le suelo arañar unas cuantas veces al año.


----------



## ponzi (4 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> IBM ya demostró que es capaz de transformarse y lo hizo hace años. En un tiempo tendrá que volver a hacerlo y si no lo consigue, pues desaparecerá.
> 
> En INDRA el problema es que no van a ser capaces porque no saben competir ya que en el área de Defensa son ellos y nadie más. Están metidos ahí hasta el fondo, al igual que en empresas de antigua titularidad estatal (como es el caso de Iberia). En empresas nuevas y modernas, que sean punteras se les ve muy poco porque en esa vertiente de los servicios profesionales (más equiparable a las consultoras anglosajonas) son bastante inferiores y solo compiten vía precio aprovechando el dumping que les permite el margen enorme en el área de Transporte y Seguridad. Pero esto último está pasando su crisis por lo que se van a quedar sin ganar dinero y sin crecer. Vale con meterse en su web y ver el perfil ejecutivo que tienen los miembros del Comité de Dirección. Inteligencia habrá pero frescura no mucha.



Se ve que conoces el tema.Se nota que eres ingeniero. Yo lo que conoci del sector tecnologico fue por el trabajo y una cosa si me quedo clara.La tecnologia esta constantemente mutando y nadie es capaz de predecir quien sera el lider de aqui a unos años.Solo los grandes han sido capaces de caer y reinventarse. A la cabeza me vienen Boing, Ibm o apple. Apple se tiro muchos años muerta de asco.Es un sector demasiado complejo o esa es la sensacion que tengo como economista. Personalmente parecen buenos ingenieros los de ferrovial y acciona. Janus indra no son malos, es solo que no se que futuro tendran.


----------



## Janus (4 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Se ve conoces el tema.Se nota que eres ingeniero. Yo lo que conoci del sector tecnologico fue por el trabajo y una cosa si me quedo clara.La tecnologia esta constantemente mutando y nadie es capaz de predecir quien sera el lider de aqui a unos años.Solo los grandes han sido capaces de caer y reinventarse. A la cabeza me vienen Boing, Ibm o apple. Apple se tiro muchos años muerta de asco.Es un sector demasiado complejo o esa es mi sensacion como economista. Personalmente parecen buenos ingenieros los de ferrovial y acciona. Janus indra no son malos, es solo que no se que futuro tendran.



Yo creo que lo que la tecnología está consiguiendo es eliminar la intermediación en los negocios y sobre todo, está acortando las fases por las que pasa una empresa (nace, muere, se relanza, ...). No tenga duda que Apple terminará desplomándose porque no va a durar toda la vida. Y eso qué importa?.

Más que sector complejo, que lo es, es un sector hiperdinámico en donde existe gran mutación porque el modelo de negocio es hipersencillo pero tienen dimensión global (la escala sí que importa).

P.D: No tiene mucho que ver el ser ingeniero (sí que soy teleco pero eso no sirve de mucho, es más importante la constancia y la ilusión), ya que me dedicaba al advisory m&a y me dedico ahora al trading.

P.D: Cuando digo que Indra son malos, me explico. Los profesionales son como en todos los sitios (unos brillantes, otros normales y otros para olvidar). Me refiero a que carecen de un modelo que motive a la empresa a comerse el mundo.


----------



## ponzi (4 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo creo que lo que la tecnología está consiguiendo es eliminar la intermediación en los negocios y sobre todo, está acortando las fases por las que pasa una empresa (nace, muere, se relanza, ...). No tenga duda que Apple terminará desplomándose porque no va a durar toda la vida. Y eso qué importa?.
> 
> Más que sector complejo, que lo es, es un sector hiperdinámico en donde existe gran mutación porque el modelo de negocio es hipersencillo pero tienen dimensión global (la escala sí que importa).
> 
> ...



Yo en este area me fijo que know how lleva la empresa de bagaje o lo que es lo mismo si han sido capaces de reinventarse en el pasado.Si miramos por ejemplo ferrovial, lleva desde 1952.Acciona una parte lleva desde 1862 y la familia entrecanales desde 1931. Ahora miramos Indra, llevan desde 1993, es muy poco tiempo para saber si sus ingenieros estan lo suficientemente motivados para reinventarse. desde 1993 se ha vivido una epoca de expasion crediticia como nunca antes se conocio en este pais. Creo que esta sera la primera crisis para Indra, ahora sera de verdad cuando sus ingenieros demuesten su calidad.Yo cuando hablaba con ellos aunque no era por temas tecnologicos daban la impresion de ser como un estado,muy lentos y como si no les preocupase su futuro, mi sensacion fue parecida a la tuya pero yo trataba con su area administrativa.


----------



## ponzi (4 Mar 2012)

Janus que opinas de ferrovial y acciona?


----------



## Janus (4 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo en este area me fijo que know how lleva la empresa de bagaje o lo que es lo mismo si han sido capaces de reinventarse en el pasado.Si miramos por ejemplo ferrovial, lleva desde 1952.Acciona una parte lleva desde 1862 y la familia entrecanales desde 1931. Ahora miramos Indra, llevan desde 1993, es muy poco tiempo para saber si sus ingenieros estan lo suficientemente motivados para reinventarse. desde 1993 se ha vivido una epoca de expasion crediticia como nunca antes se conocio en este pais. Creo que esta sera la primera crisis para Indra, ahora sera de verdad cuando sus ingenieros demuesten su calidad.Yo cuando hablaba con ellos aunque no era por temas tecnologicos daban la impresion de ser como un estado,muy lentos y como si no les preocupase su futuro, mi sensacion fue parecida a la tuya pero yo trataba con su area administrativa.




Pues ya te digo que no se van a reinventar.

Básicamente vienen de lo estatal,
no han conseguido dotarse de un talento diferencial en el área de servicios profesionales básicamente porque pagan peor que la competencia (no hay partnership, stewardship ni nada por el estilo).


----------



## ponzi (4 Mar 2012)

Votin mira las cuentas de adolfo dominguez. Cotiza 3 veces por debajo de su valor en libros.Su deuda es de 40 mill y en cash tiene mas de 20.Su capitalizacion es de 38 mill eu.Su margen bruto es bastante alto, a poco que venda un poco mas pasa de perdidas a ganar 10 o 20 mill, lo esta pasando mal por la crisis pero es probable que sobreviva.Se fundo en los años 70.


----------



## ponzi (4 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pues ya te digo que no se van a reinventar.
> 
> Básicamente vienen de lo estatal,
> no han conseguido dotarse de un talento diferencial en el área de servicios profesionales básicamente porque pagan peor que la competencia (no hay partnership, stewardship ni nada por el estilo).



No sabia que venian de lo estatal pero se les notaba muchisimo. Veo mas adaptables a los mercados a acciona la verdad


----------



## VOTIN (4 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Votin mira las cuentas de adolfo dominguez. Cotiza 3 veces por debajo de su valor en libros.Su deuda es de 40 mill y en cash tiene mas de 20.Su capitalizacion es de 38 mill eu.Su margen bruto es bastante alto, a poco que venda un poco mas pasa de perdidas a ganar 10 o 20 mill.



De entrada ,sin ver mucho ,tiene el encefalograma plano,esta muerta
Saldo de prestadas cero,en octubre del año pasado dejo de tener interes para
algun leoncio
Si no tiene interes para los leoncios para mi tampoco

La interesante ahora es gamesa,saber si va para arriba o para abajo
El viernes tuvo un tiron interesante hacia arriba que puede indicar algo
pero los leoncios todavia no estan comiendo papel
Sus 57 mm de prestadas la hacen presa interesante,pero es que la jodia tiene muchas cosas encontra y es posible que desaparezcan los leoncios durante
la semana que viene y se hunda mas el valor


----------



## ponzi (4 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> De entrada ,sin ver mucho ,tiene el encefalograma plano,esta muerta
> Saldo de prestadas cero,en octubre del año pasado dejo de tener interes para
> algun leoncio
> Si no tiene interes para los leoncios para mi tampoco
> ...



No ves que es una empresa con 40 años de historia y con una cuota de mercado conseguida a pulso. Aunque este en perdidas creo que AD vale mucho mas que 38 mill.Quien haya sido empresario o con familiares empresarios entendwra de lo dificil que es hacer sobrevivir una empresa 50,100 o 200 años.


----------



## ponzi (4 Mar 2012)

.............


----------



## VOTIN (4 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No ves que es una empresa con 40 años de historia y con una cuota de mercado conseguida a pulso. Aunque este en perdidas creo que AD vale mucho mas que 38 mill.Quien haya sido empresario o con familiares empresarios entendwra de lo dificil que es hacer sobrevivir una empresa 50,100 o 200 años.



Da igual
Si yo compro es para vender mas caro pasados 15 dias o un mes
Si a ningun leoncio le interesa especular con ella es por algo,a mi eso me basta
Es como gamesa pero se hunde ella sola ,nadie se pone corto con ella aun sabiendo que mañana valdra menos
Eso es raro
Desde hace mas de un año cada dia cotiza por menos,no es que tenga montañitas y saltos para salir si entras,es que es una hipotenusa continua con destino a cero


----------



## VOTIN (4 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> .............



Otra zombi
Antes de perder el tiempo en estudiar hay que mirar el grafico de cotizacion/prestadas 
Si es hipotenusa continua con saldo cero de prestadas no interesa

Aqui hay que ganar 2000 o 3000 eurillos al mes aprovechando las subidas de los leoncios cuando compren el papel que vendieron,son ellos quien te compran las acciones,es cuestion de buscar empresas sanas atacadas y esperar la ola
y si te equivocas y no viene esa ola pues a esperar y cobrar dividendos 
Pero siempre dentro de empresas que no esten quebradas,las tipo prisas y demas son para janus que ama las emociones fuertes.


----------



## Janus (4 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Janus que opinas de ferrovial y acciona?




Hablo de oidas por compañeros de carrera en alguna de ellas, por algún conocido ahí trabajando y por lo mucho que he leido de muchas empresas en general (por mi actividad anterior, o mejor dicho actual por unos días más).

Son constructoras como todas las demás, y como todas se han diversificado según han podido y siempre a golpe de talonario.

En Ferrovial han apostado decididamente por los aeropuertos. Da la sensación que han metido la pata en BAA por la inestabilidad del negocio (sujeto a líos regulatorios y políticos) y porque pagaron un precio de aupa. Sin embargo, parece que cada vez hay menos Ing. Caminos en el Comité de Dirección lo cual sintoniza con la necesidad de cambio hacia otros negocios.

Acciona por el estilo, pero apostanto por la energía.

En ambos casos, han apostado por la internacionalización de los negocios si bien siguen ganando mucho en el ámbito de la Construcción.

Ambos a golpe de talonario y ahora es cuando se enfrentan a los grandes retos de seguir siendo ganadores .... para pagar una deuda exageradamente alta.

En bolsa sufrirán por mucho tiempo el pago de esa deuda. No olviden que a día de hoy solamente están sobreviviendo porque ambas han conseguido refinanciar la deuda. El problema del rollover continuo es que llegará un momento en el que les aplicarán intereses brutales, y ahí a ver qué hace.

Supongo que harán un back to the basis más adelante (cuando la construcción mejore) vía desinversión de algunos activos. No olviden que la diversificación de negocios ha venido para huir de los problemas de la construcción. Fuera de España, la obra civil es hipercompetitiva mientras que en España tenían un margen alto por los supuestos chanchullos con los políticos de turno.


----------



## ponzi (4 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Da igual
> Si yo compro es para vender mas caro pasados 15 dias o un mes
> Si a ningun leoncio le interesa especular con ella es por algo,a mi eso me basta
> Es como gamesa pero se hunde ella sola ,nadie se pone corto con ella aun sabiendo que mañana valdra menos
> ...



Nadie se pone corto porque pensaran lo mismo que te dicho. A poco que cambie el escenario en España ,sus ventas crecerian un 20 o 30% lo que supondria dar 10-20 mill de beneficio.A dia de hoy ese no es el caso.Pero de suceder de repente te verias que has comprado algo que en 2-3 años con los beneficios habrias pagado.Mientras no pare la sangria del paro no creo que le vayan a ir bien las cosas a corto. Seguramente en 2011 dara perdidas y mayores que las de 2010, aun asi no creo que desaparezca.


----------



## Janus (4 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Votin mira las cuentas de adolfo dominguez. Cotiza 3 veces por debajo de su valor en libros.Su deuda es de 40 mill y en cash tiene mas de 20.Su capitalizacion es de 38 mill eu.Su margen bruto es bastante alto, a poco que venda un poco mas pasa de perdidas a ganar 10 o 20 mill, lo esta pasando mal por la crisis pero es probable que sobreviva.Se fundo en los años 70.



Es cierto pero tiene varios problemas.

-Menea algunos días algunos cientos de acciones. Es iliquida total.
-Hace tiempo que creo que rehusó a perserverar en el desarrollo internacional del negocio por lo que ahora está centrado en España solamente (yuyu).
-Tiene márgenes de negocio muy malos si bien entiendo que el incremento de ventas le haría "volar" en cuanto a márgenes se refiere.
-Conozco a pocos que sean fans de AD (la verdad es que a nadie).

Están posicionados en un intermedio en cuanto a precio y lo cierto es que hoy en día triunfan los zaras y los Prada, los El Corte Inglés y los Mercadona .... Todos los del medio (que realmente no destacan por nada en especial) están perdiendo posición.

Durante mucho tiempo he seguido este valor, y hace años me engancharon en un error, pero no tiene liquidez ni para hacer papertrading. Es una pena y desde luego el EV de 38 M es de risa. Si subsiste la empresa, valdrá bastante más y si no terminará desapareciendo vía suspensión de pagos (en España es quiebra en muchísimos casos).


----------



## Janus (4 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Da igual
> Si yo compro es para vender mas caro pasados 15 dias o un mes
> Si a ningun leoncio le interesa especular con ella es por algo,a mi eso me basta
> Es como gamesa pero se hunde ella sola ,nadie se pone corto con ella aun sabiendo que mañana valdra menos
> ...



Especulador!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:XX:


----------



## VOTIN (4 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Nadie se pone corto porque pensaran lo mismo que te dicho. A poco que cambie el escenario en España ,sus ventas crecerian un 20 o 30% lo que supondria dar 10-20 mill de beneficio.A dia de hoy ese no es el caso.Pero de suceder de repente te verias que has comprado algo que en 2-3 años con los beneficios habrias pagado.Mientras no pare la sangria del paro no creo que le vayan a ir bien las cosas a corto. Seguramente en 2011 dara perdidas y mayores que las de 2010, aun asi no creo que desaparezca.



Bueno,pues como este año es una mierda espera y compra las domingos a 2 eu en diciembre
¿para que la quieres comprar a 4 hoy?

Gamesas time is coming

El tase viene verde,
mañana peponizamos


----------



## diosmercado (4 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> El tase viene verde,
> mañana peponizamos




Vamos a por otra semana asquerosa, al margen de la realidad me temo.

(es lo que tiene llevar dos meses sin curro, me reboto aun mas)


----------



## The Hellion (4 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hablo de oidas por compañeros de carrera en alguna de ellas, por algún conocido ahí trabajando y por lo mucho que he leido de muchas empresas en general (por mi actividad anterior, o mejor dicho actual por unos días más).
> 
> Son constructoras como todas las demás, y como todas se han diversificado según han podido y siempre a golpe de talonario.
> 
> ...



Dos de los problemas de Ferrovial con BAA son que el Gobierno británico ha decidido resolver los problemas que tenía BAA cuando la factura la paga un extranjero. Así, en primer lugar le exigieron resolver unos problemas que venían de antiguo en Heathrow, y cuando se puso manos a la obra, se descolgaron con que tener Heathrow y Gatwick en la misma empresa limitaba la libre competencia. Cuando BAA era británica no debía limitarla, pero ahora sí. Supongo que este problema, de una manera u otra, se lo esperarían cuando pujaron por BAA, porque si no es que son excesivamente inocentes. 

El otro problema es que la impresión que da el funcionamiento interno de BAA es que los ingleses han comprado a los españoles, y no viceversa. Los jefes son ellos, los que saben cómo va el tinglado son ellos... y los que pusieron a BAA en la caótica situación en la que estaba, también, aunque eso no lo dicen. 

Fusionar dos culturas empresariales nunca ha sido fácil, y que una empresa de un país de _segunda_ absorba a una empresa con problemas de un país de _primera_ es una fuente de problemas. 

Iberdrola intentó evitar problemas similares (en cuanto a lo de la fusión de las culturas) con ScottishPower dejándoles hacer después de la absorción, pero al final han tenido que empezar a intervenir más, porque estaba claro que la operativa escocesa era mucho peor que la de aquí, y hasta los escoceses lo reconocen. Supongo que Ferrovial no ha podido permitirse ese lujo. 

Me imagino que el día que Mariscos Hamed ope a Mariscos Recio, nosotros reaccionaremos con los marroquíes como los British con nosotros.


----------



## vyk (4 Mar 2012)

Buenas noches a todos. Llevo poco en este mundillo, intentando aprender todo lo posible de los grandes maestros que frecuentan este hilo. De momento mis conocimientos son limitados, así que agradecería que algún alma caritativa me comentase que aspecto le ve a Siemens. Voy largo desde 74,75.

Siemens AG: FRA:SIE quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## Janus (4 Mar 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Buenas noches a todos. Llevo poco en este mundillo, intentando aprender todo lo posible de los grandes maestros que frecuentan este hilo. De momento mis conocimientos son limitados, así que agradecería que algún alma caritativa me comentase que aspecto le ve a Siemens. Voy largo desde 74,75.
> 
> Siemens AG: FRA:SIE quotes & news - Google Finance



No me gusta demasiado porque parece un poquillo atascada. Por debajo de 74 vendería y por encima de 76 situaría el stop loss en el punto de entrada.


----------



## VOTIN (4 Mar 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Buenas noches a todos. Llevo poco en este mundillo, intentando aprender todo lo posible de los grandes maestros que frecuentan este hilo. De momento mis conocimientos son limitados, así que agradecería que algún alma caritativa me comentase que aspecto le ve a Siemens. Voy largo desde 74,75.
> 
> Siemens AG: FRA:SIE quotes & news - Google Finance



El problemas es que tener algun acceso a la informacion de fundamentales para
evaluarlas es complicado,si ya en las españolas es dificil en las extranjeras ni te cuento.
Solo se puede uno guiar por el AT y por la intuicion de las noticias del mercado,dos religiones para mi con insuficiente informacion para invertir


----------



## ponzi (4 Mar 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Buenas noches a todos. Llevo poco en este mundillo, intentando aprender todo lo posible de los grandes maestros que frecuentan este hilo. De momento mis conocimientos son limitados, así que agradecería que algún alma caritativa me comentase que aspecto le ve a Siemens. Voy largo desde 74,75.
> 
> Siemens AG: FRA:SIE quotes & news - Google Finance



Parece que esta en un canal alcista. Para mi una de las dos tecnológicas mas potentes del planeta junto con general electric. El mundo no seria el que conocemos sin una de estas dos empresas. Personalmente creo que siemens a largo plazo vale mas de 65000 mill euros. Son autenticas maquinas en autómatas, electrodomésticos,ia. Yo no despreciaría ninguna de estas dos empresas que compitiendo a nivel global han superado dos guerras mundiales y numerables crisis.
Si utilizamos la misma base para comparar siemens y ge( esta ultima cotiza a 200000 mill dolares) vemos que a pesar de dividirse el mercado casi a pachas siemens cotiza a la mitad en dolares.
Siemes en este siglo conseguirá la friolera cifra de 200 años en funcionamiento reinventándose cada día.


----------



## ponzi (4 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> El problemas es que tener algun acceso a la informacion de fundamentales para
> evaluarlas es complicado,si ya en las españolas es dificil en las extranjeras ni te cuento.
> Solo se puede uno guiar por el AT y por la intuicion de las noticias del mercado,dos religiones para mi con insuficiente informacion para invertir



No estoy de acuerdo, tienes business week, reuters, bloomberg etc. Lo único que hay que manejarse en inglés.


Cuentas anuales de los últimos 4 años de siemens

SIEMENS AG-REG (SIE:Xetra): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek


----------



## ponzi (4 Mar 2012)

SIEMENS AG-REG (SIE:Xetra): Financial Statements - Businessweek

El *cash flow* de operaciones de media esta en los 7000 millones de euros.

Cada año invierte entre 2000 y 3000 millones

Paga por su financiación ajena entre 2000 y 5000 millones de euros.

Su dividendo los últimos años ha crecido entre un 10%-20% cada año.

*Cuenta de perdidas y ganancias*

Vende unos 70000 millones de euros año, por los cuales obtiene de media un 29% de margen.

Su endeudamiento es un 50% sobre el patrimonio neto, una cifra bastante asumible.

en su *balance* su patrimonio neto son 32000 mill.Ha ido aumentando su caja año tras año, así ha pasado de 8000 mill en 2008 a 14000 mill en 2011. Se nota que ya han pasado varias crisis en su historia, están ahorrando para cuando aparezca un buen chollo.

Cotiza al doble de su valor contable, sin embargo esta por debajo de sus ventas y si analizamos su cuenta de perdidas y ganancias comprobamos que mientras sus ventas han caido o se han mantenido sus beneficios despues de impuestos han pasado de 1698 mill en 2008 a 6800 mill en 2011.

Si fuese tu, yo la aguantaría aunque la viese a 30 euros.Pero bueno yo es que miro a muy a largo plazo.


----------



## ponzi (4 Mar 2012)

madre mia....vaya burrada la caja que tiene General electric

131000 millones de dolares

eso si un endeudamiento del 380% de su patrimonio neto

GENERAL ELECTRIC CO (GE:New York): Financial Statements - Businessweek


----------



## VOTIN (4 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo, tienes business week, reuters, bloomberg etc. Lo único que hay que manejarse en inglés.
> 
> 
> Cuentas anuales de los últimos 4 años de siemens
> ...



La que yo leo esta en la cnmv y firmada por auditores,que no es igual que la que
publicitan normalmente
Suele estar distorsionada e interesada la que comentas
No es que la de la cnmv sea mejor sino mas de fiar


----------



## ponzi (4 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> La que yo leo esta en la cnmv y firmada por auditores,que no es igual que la que
> publicitan normalmente
> Suele estar distorsionada e interesada la que comentas
> No es que la de la cnmv sea mejor sino mas de fiar



Es igual. Lo que hay que diferenciar es el balance de la empresa con el consolidado.

Gamesa por su balance propio vale 2'5 y por su consolidado supera los 5.

Yo miro de todos lados. Ahora hay que tener en cuenta que en business week solo publican las cuentas consolidadas


----------



## Estilicón (4 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Indra, tengan cuidado los que van a largo plazo.
> El chart es bajista y como empresa tiene un buen problema. Se dedica básicamente a dos cosas:
> -Servicios profesionales de tecnología (la consultoría tecnológica de toda la vida) en los que son muy flojos y dudo que ganen dinero.
> -Tecnología espacial, transporte y defensa: En donde se han aprovechado del interés del gobierno en conseguir tener un campeón nacional y lo que han hecho es darles proyectos enormes con márgenes de más del 80% sobre ventas (no coste). Es decir, proyectos de coste 100, vendidos por 400.
> ...



Tampoco se lo pongais tan feo al Votin, que lo vais a acojonar.::

Venga, por llevar la contraria mi trading testicular me dice que le va a salir bien y que Indra va a subir hasta los 10,20-10,30 en los próximos días. Lástima por votín que yo no acierte ni una:cook:


----------



## ponzi (4 Mar 2012)

Por ejemplo al mirar el balance consolidado se aprecia como se comporta la empresa a nivel global.

Analizando el efectivo a tocateja que tienen nuestras queridas energeticas que mes a mes nos sangran con esos recibos tan bondadosos vemos:

Caja de gas natural 4300 mill
Caja de Iberdrola 2600 mill
Caa de Endesa 8440 mill (en este último caso ha hecho alguna que otra venta)

Lo mas significativo es que gas natural tiene la tercera parte de su capitalización bursátil en efectivo.


----------



## Janus (4 Mar 2012)

Corto en euroyen.


----------



## VOTIN (4 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Tampoco se lo pongais tan feo al Votin, que lo vais a acojonar.::
> 
> Venga, por llevar la contraria mi trading testicular me dice que le va a salir bien y que Indra va a subir hasta los 10,20-10,30 en los próximos días. Lástima por votín que yo no acierte ni una:cook:



Esta puesta la ventana de salida en 10,58 para todo el mes
Ademas,con los 0,6 de dividendo de julio se puede ir a 11 con facilidad

En Repsol la ventana fue a 20,85 y mañana a 20,95
En BME a 20,9 para mañana,aunque esa esta mas dificil, en mayo tocara 1 € de dividendo ,tocara 21 este mes
En ibe me da igual,saldre para pipas

Total prevision de plusvis 2000 euros


----------



## ponzi (4 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Tampoco se lo pongais tan feo al Votin, que lo vais a acojonar.::
> 
> Venga, por llevar la contraria mi trading testicular me dice que le va a salir bien y que Indra va a subir hasta los 10,20-10,30 en los próximos días. Lástima por votín que yo no acierte ni una:cook:



Yo me arriesgo aun mas y creo que llegara a 10'50. No es una empresa que pierda dinero es simplemente que no la veo futuro.Tiene buenos margenes, 27% sobre las ventas, un retorno sobre el patrimonio neto del 17% y lo mas importante un endeudamiento del 50% lo cual hace que a corto plazo no vaya a tener problemas.

Para mi su problema es que en caja solo tienen 92 millones para irse de compras.Y como ha dicho janus ellos no son muy competitivos.


----------



## ponzi (4 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Esta puesta la ventana de salida en 10,58 para todo el mes
> Ademas,con los 0,6 de dividendo de julio se puede ir a 11 con facilidad
> 
> En Repsol la ventana fue a 20,85 y mañana a 20,95
> ...



Creo que Repsol vale mas sinceramente.

Tiene 7100 millones en metálico

Su patrimonio neto son 25000 millones


----------



## VOTIN (4 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Creo que Repsol vale mas sinceramente.
> 
> Tiene 7100 millones en metálico
> 
> Su patrimonio neto son 25000 millones



Para mi un 5% de rentabilidad semanal es suficiente,ademas si salgo antes de lo previsto pudiera volver a entrar mas abajo en otro momento
Tengo pendiente entrada en gamesa o en los hoteles,si aparece una buena ventana para entrar 2,2 en ambas seria suficiente,entrare con 10k


----------



## ponzi (4 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Para mi un 5% de rentabilidad semanal es suficiente,ademas si salgo antes de lo previsto pudiera volver a entrar mas abajo en otro momento
> Tengo pendiente entrada en gamesa o en los hoteles,si aparece una buena ventana para entrar 2,2 en ambas seria suficiente,entrare con 10k



Un 5% semanal no esta nada mal.A ver si pillo algun 5% de una tacada en dos dias


----------



## VOTIN (4 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Un 5% semanal no esta nada mal.A ver si pillo algun 5% de una tacada en dos dias



Lo tienes facil
BME esta a 19,800 es facil que se vaya a 20,8 antes de Mayo que dara 1€ de dividendo aprox


----------



## ponzi (4 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Lo tienes facil
> BME esta a 19,800 es facil que se vaya a 20,8 antes de Mayo que dara 1€ de dividendo aprox



Como siga a esos precios mañana entro


----------



## Janus (5 Mar 2012)

A ver si el DAX se va a por los 6800.


----------



## Janus (5 Mar 2012)

Divisas de euro en rojo e índices en verde. Ya llevan un tiempo así!!!!


----------



## J-Z (5 Mar 2012)

Hasta el 1400 y más allá.


----------



## faraico (5 Mar 2012)

Dios le oiga Votín....salgamos del barco de BME con frescas plusvalías...que a final de mes tengo gastos....


----------



## VOTIN (5 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Dios le oiga Votín....salgamos del barco de BME con frescas plusvalías...que a final de mes tengo gastos....



Cuantas llevas?


----------



## VOTIN (5 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Divisas de euro en rojo e índices en verde. Ya llevan un tiempo así!!!!



Oyesssss
Que no se puede hacer Spam en la firma


----------



## faraico (5 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Cuantas llevas?



Muy poquitas....200 para tantear...entré a 19,82...no me gustó que bajase tanto sin motivo aparente...así que si suben bien, y si bajan más, muy probable meta otras 300.

Tengo 1.000 ibertrolas también a 4,52.

Y 6.000 de cash.

Esta es mi cartera desde que leo el foro...he ido entrando y saliendo, con operaciones en su mayor parte positivas...benditos SL's...

La de antes de leer el foro es para llorar::


----------



## VOTIN (5 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Muy poquitas....200 para tantear...entré a 19,82...no me gustó que bajase tanto sin motivo aparente...así que si suben bien, y si bajan más, muy probable meta otras 300.
> 
> Tengo 1.000 ibertrolas también a 4,52.
> 
> ...



La entrada ha sido buena,ahora esperemos la salida


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Mar 2012)




----------



## FranR (5 Mar 2012)

Buenos días señores ...buena semana de trading.

Nivel clave IBEX 8584

8.377 objetivo bajista.


Dax

6.924 Clave
6.806 Objetivo


----------



## FranR (5 Mar 2012)

Señores nos van a mostrar las primeras cartas...

Cortos en DAXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Adriangtir (5 Mar 2012)

Sr. FranR su final de trimestre va acercándose y tiene una caída gorda y una recuperación según su descripción de enero, si se cumple marzo promete ser movidito...


----------



## FranR (5 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Sr. FranR su final de trimestre va acercándose y tiene una caída gorda y una recuperación según su descripción de enero, si se cumple marzo promete ser movidito...



Ya ni me acuerdo de lo que me inventé...ahora lo miro...::

"El Ibex tiene un recorrido al alza hasta los 8610. Así que en el corto plazo, al menos el Ibex debe escalar un poco antes de sufrir una caída, que ahora mismo no debe ir más allá de los 7890. Hablo a 15 sesiones vista. Trimestre bajista, con cierre en los 7800."

Esto lo puse en el blog...pues tenemos tiempo de caer sobre los 8100, rebotar un pelín y cerrar el trimestre donde dije...ya veremos


----------



## FranR (5 Mar 2012)

Por cierto, que buena entrada...empezamos bien la semana.
Ajusto mitad posiciones SP 10 corrido.
Resto a comisiones esperando morterada.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Mar 2012)

Todo irá bien hasta que postee P.G. :XX:


----------



## FranR (5 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Todo irá bien hasta que postee P.G. :XX:



Que mamonaso es Vd. ya ni me acordaba. Ozu que mal cuerpo me ha puesto.:ouch:

Ha sido nombrarlo y casi me barren las primeras posiciones.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Mar 2012)

a los guanos dias 

PMI servicios España feb. 41,9 vs 45,9 esperado 

820 mil millones de los bancos aparcados en el bce , no los prestan porque pronto los necesitaran :ouch:


----------



## FranR (5 Mar 2012)

:cook:Sus muelas....:cook::cook:


----------



## Adriangtir (5 Mar 2012)

Bueno la entrada en el ibex 26 pipos.

Ya lo que haga por hoy es para jugetear XD


----------



## FranR (5 Mar 2012)

VAMOS hamijos..segunda tanda.

Primeros 8 puntos...seguimos cabalgando.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Mar 2012)

plusvis imaginarias aumentando , los cortos imaginarios mantenidos desde la semana pasada han merecido la pena :Baile:

es la tendencia amigos


----------



## Adriangtir (5 Mar 2012)

A mi BBVA me debe una caída certificada.

Lleva 3 días tonteando en mi entrada corta.


----------



## FranR (5 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> A mi BBVA me debe una caída certificada.
> 
> Lleva 3 días tonteando en mi entrada corta.



Yo la estoy esperando...-6.81%

Ahí vienen...


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Mar 2012)

tanto ejpertohs como gacelas esperanzados en el sp500 , estos gringos lo llevan a maximos y ahi se ponen a tontear 3 semanas , mientras los esperanzados , no digo mas pero menudas gacelas :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Mar 2012)

Eso, que bajen los bancos, que mi esfinter ya está en sus sitio después del susto de las SG, que aguantando como un campeón y colocando el SL por una vez bien, está ya en posifo.

Ahora quiero que la evolución del precio sea......


<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/vqoNTUGsJhU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## FranR (5 Mar 2012)

Tenga cuidado que el malafolla está haciendo horas extras...llamando a Pepon.

Huele a caída gorda..a ver si hay suerte.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Mar 2012)

pepon a cargado cortos , mientras ujtede los ejpertoh compraban


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Mar 2012)

Ya le digo, Sr. FranR, lo tengo en ignorados, pero cuando veo que postea, abro rápido la ventana del broker a ver si me han barrido la posición! :XX:


----------



## pollastre (5 Mar 2012)

Vaaaamos, un poquito de movimiento ya, que casi llevamos una hora de sesión...


----------



## FranR (5 Mar 2012)

Donde anda la gente? Se les ha estropeado el INTERNÉ 
!Que mala zueerrrte chato!


----------



## Adriangtir (5 Mar 2012)

Bueno ya tengo 2 de las entradas de BBVA en verde claro, quedan 5 en rojo clarisimo/naranja.

Si baja como debe hoy puedo cerrar el mes.


----------



## FranR (5 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Vaaaamos, un poquito de movimiento ya, que casi llevamos una hora de sesión...



Pues mire 20 puntitos desde que canté entrada...algo se ha meneado.


----------



## FranR (5 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pues mire 20 puntitos desde que canté entrada...algo se ha meneado.



A 50 puntillos del siguiente objetivo guanero.


----------



## Adriangtir (5 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pues mire 20 puntitos desde que canté entrada...algo se ha meneado.



Es que para este señor menos de 50 puntitos en el Dax es la propina del camarero XD


----------



## FranR (5 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Es que para este señor menos de 50 puntitos en el Dax es la propina del camarero XD



No se confunda, 50 es la horquilla de error aceptable en su sistema MV Style


----------



## FranR (5 Mar 2012)

Hemos empezado la semana de buen humor...esto marcha.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Mar 2012)

Por cierto como nota gastro-turistico-cultural.

Comi pipas en el estadio del getafe y vi como ese málaga campeón va como un pepino para Europa . 

Por cierto, cada vez que voy a Madrid me gusta más la ciudad. 

Yeah Posición en verde radioactivo! 


edito para decir: QUIERO BOMBILLOS A MANSALVA ESTA SEMANA EN EL HILO (será signo irrefutable de guano deluxe)


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No se confunda, 50 es la horquilla de error aceptable en su sistema MV Style



no me ofenda ustec MV no es un tradel , MV por supuesto que tiene una horquilla de error grande , pero porque va a por grandes recompensas


----------



## FranR (5 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto como nota gastro-turistico-cultural.
> 
> Comi pipas en el estadio del getafe y vi como ese málaga campeón va como un pepino para Europa .
> 
> ...



Ainnsss cuantas mañanas volviendo en ese buho, to guarnido. A mi no me gusta la ciudad, pero cuando voy me lo paso de muerte. Pruebe algún día las alitas de pollo en Coslada...no se arrepentirá.


Ese BBVA buscando el -2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Mar 2012)

cago en la mar que me ha vencido el depósito al 4.5%...... y estoy calentico....

_Paciencia joven padawan_


¿quien ha dicho eso? 
....
¿quien?


:XX: :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Mar 2012)

plusvis imaginarias aumentan hasta el infinito :Baile: :baba:


----------



## FranR (5 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> cago en la mar que me ha vencido el depósito al 4.5%...... y estoy calentico....
> 
> _Paciencia joven padawan_
> 
> ...



Me voy boquerón, con lo ganado me meto unas tapillas en La Cueva este finde. 
El deber me llama, pero con un ojo en el guano

Suerte y plusvis.


----------



## ponzi (5 Mar 2012)

Adolfo dominguez subiendo mas de un 15%


----------



## Janus (5 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Corto en euroyen.



Me llevé mis 100 pipos. Los lunes siempre son fenomenales.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ainnsss cuantas mañanas volviendo en ese buho, to guarnido. A mi no me gusta la ciudad, pero cuando voy me lo paso de muerte. Pruebe algún día las alitas de pollo en Coslada...no se arrepentirá.



guarnido :XX: :XX: JRANDE

Se dice guahhnnio (expirando la hache)
Pero bien-bien , es usted hombre viajado 

Para los que sean de málaga (por cierto sr. chinazo, ha de ver esto). Pasen y vean....

Ze Erre Ziete [ Zrz7 ] | Facebook


----------



## Adriangtir (5 Mar 2012)

Bueno, hoy parece que será un buen día (de momento tengo todo en verde y protegiendo unos pipos) a ver si termino el día a las 11 pollastre style


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Mar 2012)

al ibex no lo para ni trinchete 

vamos putita :baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Bueno, hoy parece que será un buen día (de momento tengo todo en verde y protegiendo unos pipos) a ver si termino el día a las 11 pollastre style



pero si esto no se acaba hoy , hay guano para rato , deje correr las plusvis libremente , no me sea gacela :ouch:


----------



## FranR (5 Mar 2012)

Ondia...protejo otra posición aseguro 40, stop corrido 10


----------



## FranR (5 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Buenos días señores ...buena semana de trading.
> 
> Nivel clave IBEX 8584
> 
> ...



Actualizo Ibex 8300 y luego gran debacle 8.074

DAX 6.758-6.658


----------



## ponzi (5 Mar 2012)

Si nh vende su hotel de nueva york habra reestructurado parte de su deuda.Seria el momento de comprar. Estas compañias con problemas a corto de facil solucion y cotizando muy por debajo de sus precios reales son un chollo.Teneis dos nh y adolfo dominguez.


----------



## FranR (5 Mar 2012)

Sr Adri si le sirve he metido poca carga, largo en BBVA para intra rabioso. 6.651

Me salta otra posición en Dax +50 :Aplauso:

A tomal pol saco, esto tiene mala pinta. Esta operación gana el de las comisiones.


----------



## Kiwaniwanei (5 Mar 2012)

Yo ando aqui viendo mis IBEs caer... pero bueno, para la prisa que tengo y la falta que me hace el dinero...


----------



## Greco (5 Mar 2012)

Perdon, "Yo ando aqui..." es que me banearon el otro dia por mentar a la madre del tal Mick Jagger


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Mar 2012)

Kiwaniwanei dijo:


> Yo ando aqui viendo mis IBEs caer... pero bueno, para la prisa que tengo y la falta que me hace el dinero...



Haga usted el favor de presentarse, proponer un jamón, un reloj, un coche/moto, vino/ginebra y postee sus pechos si es mujer. 

Pase un buen rato entre nosotros!



Greco dijo:


> Perdon, "Yo ando aqui..." es que me banearon el otro dia por mentar a la madre del tal Mick Jagger



¿Le han baneado? ¿Que es lo que hay que hacer para que a uno le baneen?. Sin un ban en tu historial uno no es nadie. Estoy seguro que hasta el joven Claca tiene un ban. ::


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Mar 2012)

Kiwaniwanei dijo:


> Yo ando aqui viendo mis IBEs caer... pero bueno, para la prisa que tengo y la falta que me hace el dinero...



ponga siempre stop loss :ouch:


----------



## Adriangtir (5 Mar 2012)

Sr. FranR pues si me sirve, llevaba 1 hora plano en verde así que liquido parte de las posiciones.

El resto de posiciones se mantendrán hasta los 4,5€/acc XD


----------



## VOTIN (5 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Adolfo dominguez subiendo mas de un 15%



Es una subida falsa con 5760 acc movidas,son unas 10 opereaciones
los escalones son igual para arriba que para abajo
pasa de 4,79 a 4,40 o sea en 2000 acc en un segundo y se queda plana

El volumen hermano,el volumen tambien cuenta y mucho


----------



## tortilla (5 Mar 2012)

Compañero FranR el BBVA puede darle mas alegrias en el lado corto.

Adolfo Dominguez. La fruteria de mi calle tiene mas free float.


----------



## VOTIN (5 Mar 2012)

ACS ,Abengoa y Gamesa de culo
Dificil encontrar el punto de entrada en ACS


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> ACS ,Abengoa y Gamesa de culo
> Dificil encontrar el punto de entrada en ACS




20€-14€-12€

Paciencia...


----------



## Adriangtir (5 Mar 2012)

Votin yo ACS las vendí en 23 y espero comprarlas a 14€ (el Maestro Claca justificaba tal movimiento XD)


----------



## ponzi (5 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Es una subida falsa con 5760 acc movidas,son unas 10 opereaciones
> los escalones son igual para arriba que para abajo
> pasa de 4,79 a 4,40 o sea en 2000 acc en un segundo y se queda plana
> 
> El volumen hermano,el volumen tambien cuenta y mucho



Normal si toda su capitalización son 40 mill.Aun asi la empresa vale mucho mas.
Estoy pensando entre meter otra tacada al fondo,ampliar mis ibes reduciendo mi precio de entrada,meter en bme o quedarme parado.


----------



## VOTIN (5 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Normal si toda su capitalización son 40 mill.Aun asi la empresa vale mucho mas.
> Estoy pensando entre meter otra tacada al fondo,ampliar mis ibes reduciendo mi precio de entrada,meter en bme o quedarme parado.



acs tiene mucha carga en ibe,como a acs y a gamesa les de por guanear nos joden las ibe


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> acs tiene mucha carga en ibe,como a acs y a gamesa les de por guanear nos joden las ibe



No le entiendo. ACS tiene parte de IBE, ¿verdad? Si cae ACS, ¿como le afecta eso a la cotización de IBE?


----------



## ponzi (5 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> acs tiene mucha carga en ibe,como a acs y a gamesa les de por guanear nos joden las ibe



Mi gran duda es que hacer con ibe, aguanta muy bien las caídas del mercado.
En principio tenia puesto los precios de entrada a 4'1. Si gasto hoy la carga donde sea me habré quedado con muy poca liquidez.
Le metido otra tacada pequeña al fondo para pillar el cierre de hoy.


----------



## ponzi (5 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No le entiendo. ACS tiene parte de IBE, ¿verdad? Si cae ACS, ¿como le afecta eso a la cotización de IBE?



El florentino tiene cerca del 20% de ibe, Si las cosas le van mal a acs este tendra que vender su paquete. Yo creo que Acs aguantará, tiene mucha tesorería como para regalar ibe a precios de saldo.Su grupo cuenta con 5500 millones en liquidez de los cuales 2400 están en metálico. No creo que vaya a quebrar


----------



## VOTIN (5 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> El florentino tiene cerca del 20% de ibe, Si las cosas le van mal a acs este tendra que vender su paquete. Yo creo que Acs aguantará, tiene mucha tesorería como para regalar ibe a precios de saldo.Su grupo cuenta con 5500 millones en liquidez de los cuales 2400 están en metálico. No creo que vaya a quebrar



Pues yo no les veo rentabilidad a medio plazo,cuando saque el costo me las quito
Tiene demasiada carga en contra,pero a 4,65 le va a costar llegar la jodia,no creo que llegue este mes


----------



## VOTIN (5 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> El florentino tiene cerca del 20% de ibe, Si las cosas le van mal a acs este tendra que vender su paquete. Yo creo que Acs aguantará, tiene mucha tesorería como para regalar ibe a precios de saldo.Su grupo cuenta con 5500 millones en liquidez de los cuales 2400 están en metálico. No creo que vaya a quebrar



Pues yo no les veo rentabilidad a medio plazo,cuando saque el costo me las quito
Tiene demasiada carga en contra,pero a 4,65 le va a costar llegar la jodia,no creo que llegue este mes


----------



## Janus (5 Mar 2012)

Anden tranquilos que queda bajada para rato si no lo rompe el SP (as usual).

Por cierto, saltó el stop loss de Gamesa en el punto de entrada 2,42. La sigo viendo por si hay vuelta.


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Mar 2012)

pollastre relevantes en el dax? si puede claro


----------



## ponzi (5 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pues yo no les veo rentabilidad a medio plazo,cuando saque el costo me las quito
> Tiene demasiada carga en contra,pero a 4,65 le va a costar llegar la jodia,no creo que llegue este mes



Estan flojas porque quien quiera gobernarla sabe que tiene que comprarla al 100% y eso a día de hoy es casi impensable. Tiene demasiados grupos con participaciones importantes y compradas desde mas arriba.
Yo creo que si que llegara a 4'65 este mes. De hecho yo valoro ibe a 5'1


----------



## ponzi (5 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pues yo no les veo rentabilidad a medio plazo,cuando saque el costo me las quito
> Tiene demasiada carga en contra,pero a 4,65 le va a costar llegar la jodia,no creo que llegue este mes



Estan flojas porque quien quiera gobernarla sabe que tiene que comprarla al 100% y eso a día de hoy es casi impensable. Tiene demasiados grupos con participaciones importantes y compradas desde mas arriba.
Yo creo que si que llegara a 4'65 este mes. De hecho yo valoro ibe a 5'1


----------



## VOTIN (5 Mar 2012)

Joder las Indras..................
Estan potentes,cerca ya de 10


----------



## VOTIN (5 Mar 2012)

Joder las Indras..................
Estan potentes,cerca ya de 10


----------



## ponzi (5 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Anden tranquilos que queda bajada para rato si no lo rompe el SP (as usual).
> 
> Por cierto, saltó el stop loss de Gamesa en el punto de entrada 2,42. La sigo viendo por si hay vuelta.



Si lo ves así.

Me acabas de revolver las dudas.

Orden de suscripción del fondo cancelada, me quedo como estaba, parte en liquidez parte en ibe y parte en el fondo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Joder las Indras..................
> Estan potentes,cerca ya de 10



Cuidadín, dos impulsos bajistas concluidos de 1.25€. Los 10 resistencia fuerte. Si se decide por un terce impulso bajista de la misma magnitud.Lo puede llevar hasta los 8.7x, zona de soporte bueno-bueno. 

Repito, como me enseñaron por aquí, los terceros impulsos, si se dan, son verticales, lo cual provoca escozores anales nada agradables.


----------



## ponzi (5 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cuidadín, dos impulsos bajistas concluidos de 1.25€. Los 10 resistencia fuerte. Si se decide por un terce impulso bajista de la misma magnitud.Lo puede llevar hasta los 8.7x, zona de soporte bueno-bueno.
> 
> Repito, como me enseñaron por aquí, los terceros impulsos, si se dan, son verticales, lo cual provoca escozores anales nada agradables.



Como ves ibe por técnico?


----------



## pollastre (5 Mar 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pollastre relevantes en el dax?



Hay cuerda hasta bien pasado el 6K9. Por abajo ya hemos cumplido, si bien algo cortos (esperaba 6807, nos hemos quedado en 6815).


----------



## Burbujilimo (5 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Joder las Indras..................
> Estan potentes,cerca ya de 10



Le veo doble... 

(¿Que llevaría el café que acabo de tomarme??)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Como ves ibe por técnico?



Está en la parte baja de un mega-lateral entre 4.3x y 6.8x€. (en teoría no es mala entrada, ¿no creen?. Otra cosa es que sea un valor aburrido  )
En el corto,desde el 27 febrero lateral 4.41-4.56. 

Por abajo soportes en 4.4€, 4.3€ y 4.2€.

Por arriba 4.5€, 4.6€ y 4.8€.

En mi gacelera opinion, los 4.6€ los veo. 
No sería nada bueno que rompiera por abajo los 4.3x... Veo un triangulo descendente. 

A ver si se pasa Mr. Claca y le puede ayudar más.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (5 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Como ves ibe por técnico?



.
NO soy GT pero te pongo mi visión de IBE, en gráfico semanal de 5 años. 
Yo no la veo por debajo de 4.3. Más bien espero verla a medio plazo en 5.2, con posibilidades de estirar hasta 5.4. Incluso una visita a los 6 no me extrañaría.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Mar 2012)

De acuerdo con usted NM, él único peligro que le veo es que pierda los 4.3x€ y active ese tríangulo, cuyo objetivo serían los mínimos de 2009 aproximadamente.
¿Estará descontando el gráfico algo?


----------



## VOTIN (5 Mar 2012)

Vamos que nos vamos esasssss indrassssss
QUE EL 10 ya esta ahiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!


ARRE,!!! 
arre!!!!!!


----------



## VOTIN (5 Mar 2012)

Esos leoncios comiendo........


10-10-10!!!!

Vamonos al 10,58 que esta ahi mismo!!!!


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (5 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> De acuerdo con usted NM, él único peligro que le veo es que pierda los 4.3x€ y active ese tríangulo, cuyo objetivo serían los mínimos de 2009 aproximadamente.
> ¿Estará descontando el gráfico algo?



.
EL que los mínimos de marzo de 2.009 durasen tan poco es lo que me hace considerar este valor. En septiembre ya estaba otra vez a 6 euros. Ese si que fue un buen trade para el que lo pillase.

Si se buscan valores para una cartera de largo plazo normalmente se buscan valores en la situación en la que está ahora IBE. Claro que puede bajar más pero está muy próximo a una zona de resistencias que parece muy fiable.

No es seguro claro, pero es cuestión de r/r.

Dicho esto saldrá alguna perroflautada sobre las tarifas y se irá a mínimos históricos, que ya nos conocemos ...


----------



## VOTIN (5 Mar 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> EL que los mínimos de marzo de 2.009 durasen tan poco es lo que me hace considerar este valor. En septiembre ya estaba otra vez a 6 euros. Ese si que fue un buen trade para el que lo pillase.
> 
> Si se buscan valores para una cartera de largo plazo normalmente se buscan valores en la situación en la que está ahora IBE. Claro que puede bajar más pero está muy próximo a una zona de resistencias que parece muy fiable.
> ...



Ibe,en contra

ACS
Gamesa
Tarifa

Esta jodia ,me reitero
como acs tire de titulos para hacer caja la hemos joio


----------



## sarkweber (5 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ibe,en contra
> 
> ACS
> Gamesa
> ...



Yo la estoy esperando en 4€ - 3.8€. :: Pienso lo mismo que tu votin.


----------



## VOTIN (5 Mar 2012)

Indra +3%
Leones comiendo hasta los 11 euros


----------



## Muttley (5 Mar 2012)

Para los amantes de los hoteles, interesante artículo desde el punto de vista fundamental de NH y Meliá.

NH contra Meli, quin es el ganador?,Sector transporte. Expansin.com

Tengo Meliá desde los 4.69, pero hay que admitir que NH se pone muy interesante a niveles de 2.3x.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Mar 2012)

a esto es lo que me refiero cuando miro
*[INDRA]*







Pero vamos, que tengo un sesgo guanista que me hace ver que todo está muy caro ::


----------



## bronx5 (5 Mar 2012)

Hace tiempo que estoy fuera de la bolsa, me fue muy mal, pero por lo que veo hoy está siendo un tostón de día.


----------



## ponzi (5 Mar 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> EL que los mínimos de marzo de 2.009 durasen tan poco es lo que me hace considerar este valor. En septiembre ya estaba otra vez a 6 euros. Ese si que fue un buen trade para el que lo pillase.
> 
> Si se buscan valores para una cartera de largo plazo normalmente se buscan valores en la situación en la que está ahora IBE. Claro que puede bajar más pero está muy próximo a una zona de resistencias que parece muy fiable.
> ...



Aguanto las ibe.Si caen a 3,9-4,1 metere mas


----------



## ponzi (5 Mar 2012)

alaa elena salgado consejera de endesa.Vaya verguenza.Debemos ser uno de los pocos paises donde los ex ministros y ex presidentes se vuelvan consejeros de empresas estrategicas. En ibe aun no he encobtrado ningun politico dando por saco


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (5 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ibe,en contra
> 
> ACS
> Gamesa
> ...



.
CREO que hablamos de timeframes distintos. Vd. opera a semanas vistas. Yo esta la tengo para la parte de largo plazo.

Que luego los menos asiduos del hilo se lían con las conversaciones.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> alaa elena salgado consejera de endesa.Vaya verguenza.Debemos ser uno de los pocos paises donde los ex ministros y ex presidentes se vuelvan consejeros de empresas estrategicas. En ibe aun no he encobtrado ningun politico dando por saco



Pregunta inocente, ¿que partido estaba en el poder cuando la compra de endesa por enel?


----------



## ponzi (5 Mar 2012)

Se va a reestructurar bk. Personalmentw creo que es uno de los bancos mas saneados y cin menos politicos por metro cuadrado.Despues de la reestructuracion si llevase a valer 1 euro es probable que me plante entrar.

Buscar este nombre....
Jose martinez ricardo....liberado,psoe,sindicalista y consejero se bankia.Quien da mas? aun hay gente que apuesta su dinero ahí?


----------



## VOTIN (5 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> a esto es lo que me refiero cuando miro
> *[INDRA]*
> 
> 
> ...



Indra tiene favor

Beneficios en 2011,algo menos pero muy buenos resultados
0,6 euros de dividendo en 4 meses
Valor cerca de libros y de los mas bajos en 2 años
Mucho leoncio pillado ,tiene muchas prestadas,si compran ahora ganaran si se
esperan 3 meses andara cerca de 11

Lo del grafico esta bien pero lo interesante es explicar el grafico futuro,el pasado es ya conocido y no das ningun motivo en contra de que suba


----------



## ponzi (5 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pregunta inocente, ¿que partido estaba en el poder cuando la compra de endesa por enel?



Zp el lider de la champion league como no. Pero vamos que quien se crea que en este pais aun existen colores o derecha e izq que se quite la venda. No os olvideis que elena salgado tendra el mismo puesto que aznar...luego se van todos de tapas y se echan unas risas a la salud de todos los españoles....quien no me crea que se vaya a cualquier bar cerca del congreso de los diputados y les vea,os aseguro que es un show


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Indra tiene favor
> 
> Beneficios en 2011,algo menos pero muy buenos resultados
> 0,6 euros de dividendo en 4 meses
> ...



Si que lo doy, me pica el huevo izquierdo, y eso es guano! :XX:

Ya en serio tiene toda la razón. No doy ninguna razón para que baje. Sólo acoto posibilidades. Si sube de 10.2, escenario bajista roto y si que la vería por 10.4-10.6. 

Al final, aprendiendo con esfuerzo, me doy cuenta que esto es un juego de probabilidad, y hay que entrar cuando uno cree que están a su favor.

Suerte _enterao_!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Zp el lider de la champion league como no. Pero vamos que quien se crea que en este pais aun existen colores o derecha e izq que se quite la venda. No os olvideis que elena salgado tendra el mismo puesto que aznar...luego se van todos de tapas y se echan unas risas a la salud de todos los españoles....quien no me crea que se vaya a cualquier bar cerca del congreso de los diputados y les vea,os aseguro que es un show



Nooo si eso ya lo sé. Lo decía porque podrían ser más discretos con los nombramientos. Lo que sobran son muchos hdps.


----------



## diosmercado (5 Mar 2012)

No se porque, pero me huelo peponada cuando abra usa. El petroleo ha recuperado todo lo bajado (brent en verde) y el euro ya esta en verde.


----------



## ponzi (5 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Nooo si eso ya lo sé. Lo decía porque podrían ser más discretos con los nombramientos. Lo que sobran son muchos hdps.



No conocen las palabras discrepcion y verguenza. Ya no solo es lo que cobren que da grima es que tb van a asesorar.De que pueden asesorar personas sin la mas minima experiencia profesional mas alla de la politica.Desde que eran jovenes han vivido al margen de la realidad, terminan la carrera los que la terminan, casi todos derecho como no, y se meten al partido y de ahi a la luna. A mi me preocuparia que en ibe entrasen muchos politicos, en primer lugar por el dinero malgastado y en segundo por el coste de oprtunidad tan elevado de tener a dirigentes inutiles dando ordenes en una multinacional.


----------



## diosmercado (5 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> No se porque, pero me huelo peponada cuando abra usa. El petroleo ha recuperado todo lo bajado (brent en verde) y el euro ya esta en verde.



No ha sido necesario esperar.

El sp nos va a joder el dia, de nuevo.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> No ha sido necesario esperar.
> 
> El sp nos va a joder el dia, de nuevo.



no lo creo , ahora los gringos vienen a guanear


----------



## diosmercado (5 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no lo creo , ahora los gringos vienen a guanear



Deja de molestar, estas mofandote de la peña del hilo. Cada vez que entras esto sube 20 puntos.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Deja de molestar, estas mofandote de la peña del hilo. Cada vez que entras esto sube 20 puntos.



eres tu y alguno mas los que estan mofandose , como bromita ya estuvo bien .

el ibex esta ahora mas bajo que cuando recomende cortos , vamos que hay que ser ciego para no verlo y ujetede siguen con que si posteo sube :rolleye:


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Le han baneado? ¿Que es lo que hay que hacer para que a uno le baneen?. Sin un ban en tu historial uno no es nadie. Estoy seguro que hasta el joven Claca tiene un ban. ::



Creo que si insultas a alguien y tal te banean.
¡Yo no tengo ningún ban en mi historial! ¡No soy nadie!
Voy a tener que solucionarlo...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Mar 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Creo que si insultas a alguien y tal te banean.
> ¡Yo no tengo ningún ban en mi historial! ¡No soy nadie!
> Voy a tener que solucionarlo...



¿quid pro quo?



Spoiler



pacata cara de garrapata


----------



## ponzi (5 Mar 2012)

Votin vaya potra que tienes.


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿quid pro quo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



¿Pacata?
¡A ver si aprendes a escribir, capullo? 



Creo que tiene que sera algo más fuerte, GT...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Mar 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:XX: 
Como te duelen los fallos hortojráficos....


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Mar 2012)

Off topic a babor:

Tengo un problema, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar.

Tengo una vecina gilipollas (justo en el piso de arriba). Bueno, más bien es una de esas personas que no saben vivir en comunidad, que se creen que pueden hacer lo que quieran en su casa (bricolaje a las 12 de la noche, ensuciar su descansillo con meadas de sus perros, etc.). Lleva una semana dejando a su perro solo TODA la tarde, que la pasa aullando, ladrando y llorando. Total que el otro día mi marido le comentó, con muchísima educación (casi demasiada para lo que esa tiparraca merece) que había estado el perro ladrando toda la tarde y que intentara que no volviera a pasar, que se lo tendría que llevar o algo, pero que no podía ser. Total que la tipa se puso como una loca a gritar, y a decir que ella en su casa hacía lo que quería, bueno, una imbécil. Y que para fastidiarnos, ahora iba a dejar al perro solo a propósito, para que ladrase. Vamos, que menuda amante de los animales, no le importa que su perro sufra y aúlle de tristeza, solo por putearnos.

Total, que desde el viernes, ha decidido que está mucho más cómoda en su casa con tacones, y está tooooodo el día andando con zapatos de tacón por su casa. Claro, es desesperante oir eso en nuestra casa, el sábado a las 7:15 de la mañana, menos mal que nosotros ya estabamos en danza porque la niña se había despertado, pero es que si no, te sabe a cuernos. Además la tía lo hace aposta, se coloca justo encima de donde está nuestra habitación y se pone a zapatear como en un tablao. Nosotros ahora estamos pasando del tema, por supuesto no le hemos dicho nada (qué mas quiere ella...), así que estamos como si no nos estuvieramos enterando. Por supuesto, además, sigue dejando solo al perro. 

¿A alguien se le ocurre qué podemos hacer? Me refiero a cosas legales, claro. Yo intento pasar del tema y hacer como que no oigo los ruidos, pero mi marido está al borde del ataque de nervios.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Mar 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Off topic a babor:
> 
> Tengo un problema, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar.
> 
> ...



Tienes un problema gordo...si no llegas a un acuerdo, que parece que no...

Denuncias al canto y mucha paciencia.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Mar 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Off topic a babor:
> 
> Tengo un problema, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar.
> 
> ...



Podías haber escrito esto al principio, ya me estaba relamiendo con las posibilidades!!!! :fiufiu: :fiufiu:

Algún abogado en la sala te podrá ayudar, me suena haber leido casos similares.


----------



## aitor33 (5 Mar 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Off topic a babor:
> 
> ¿A alguien se le ocurre qué podemos hacer? Me refiero a cosas legales, claro. Yo intento pasar del tema y hacer como que no oigo los ruidos, pero mi marido está al borde del ataque de nervios.



Un buen guantazo con la mano abierta y verás como se la quitan las ganas de ponerse tacones


----------



## terelu (5 Mar 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Off topic a babor:
> 
> Tengo un problema, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar.
> 
> ...



queja por escrito al presidente de comunidad o administrados
si no hace nada, queja a la policia locall por escrito repetidamente.

con esos papeles, si no hay solucion, al juzgado


----------



## FranR (5 Mar 2012)

terelu dijo:


> queja por escrito al presidente de comunidad o administrados
> si no hace nada, queja a la policia locall por escrito repetidamente.
> 
> con esos papeles, si no hay solucion, al juzgado



Totalmente de acuerdo. Lo primero queja al Administrador y que este le llame la atención. 

Una vez hecho esto se puede empezar a interponer demanda.

Algo más rápido: 

Si las obras las empieza a partir de las 11 de la noche, llamada inmediata a la Policía Local (Tienen obligación de ir) si no, debes denunciar al Ayuntamiento por dejadez de funciones, o como se diga.

Cuando el perro se ponga a dar por saco, lo mismo. No se como serán en tu ciudad los P.L., normalmente acuden a estas llamadas, si no lo hacen deberás denunciar también al Ayuntamiento.

Meada del perro en zonas comunes, el Administrador debe denunciar en el juzgado.

Sin respiro y sobre todo, tu no tienes porque hablar con el vecino, para eso está el administrador.


----------



## faraico (5 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pregunta inocente, ¿que partido estaba en el poder cuando la compra de endesa por enel?



No sea malpensado...no tiene nada que ver....si fuese por eso que usted dice...en ENEL estaría a sueldo también algún otro politicucho de la época anterior....y no lo está.....inocho:


----------



## ponzi (5 Mar 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Off topic a babor:
> 
> Tengo un problema, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar.
> 
> ...



Bienvenida a mi club. Yo opte por hacerme con una minifarmacia y si no funcionaban las benzodiazepinas ponerme a leer, de ahi que escriba algun que otro mensaje a las 2 de la madrugada.Mi consejo no subas,llama a la policia que nunca va y denuncia,porque como te denuncien a ti antes llevas las de perder, se de lo que hablo.Este pais es una locura


----------



## FranR (5 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Buenos días señores ...buena semana de trading.
> 
> Nivel clave IBEX 8584
> 
> ...





pollastre dijo:


> Hay cuerda hasta bien pasado el 6K9. Por abajo ya hemos cumplido, si bien algo cortos (esperaba *6807*, nos hemos quedado en 6815).



Objetivos coincidentes. Esperemos que termine de cumplir para tener objetivos mas bajos.

Sr. Tortilla la entrada era para intra rabioso, me daba vuelta para cazar unos céntimos. La espero algo más abajo de ese 6.651


----------



## ponzi (5 Mar 2012)

...........


----------



## ponzi (5 Mar 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> Un buen guantazo con la mano abierta y verás como se la quitan las ganas de ponerse tacones



jajaja y te denuncian por injurias y amenazas sea o no verdad.


----------



## Caballero_Sindinero (5 Mar 2012)

A que viene ese offtopic en este hilo?

Joder, debe costar mucho abrir uno nuevo....


----------



## ponzi (5 Mar 2012)

Caballero_Sindinero dijo:


> A que viene ese offtopic en este hilo?
> 
> Joder, debe costar mucho abrir uno nuevo....



Siempre agrada buscar opiniones de gente conocida. Ya es como si fuesemos una gran familia


----------



## aitor33 (5 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> jajaja y te denuncian por injurias y amenazas sea o no verdad.



Pues entonces segundo guantazo, verás como se la quitan las ganas de llevar más.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (5 Mar 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿A alguien se le ocurre qué podemos hacer? Me refiero a cosas legales, claro.



Alquila el piso de encima y hazle lo mismo )

No, en serio, por vías legales lo primero es que te hagas con la ordenanza municipal de ruidos ya que cada ciudad tiene la suya pero que vendrá a decir más o menos que entre las 00.00 y las 08.00 es tiempo de descanso (incluso desde la 22.00) que la hora de la siesta también. Y a partir de ahí pues llamada a Policía Local haciendo énfasis en la habitualidad y en la necesidad de prueba con sonómetro. (Esto que voy a decir es un poco menos ético, pero prueba a provocar un poquillo (por lo que leo te resultará tan fácil como decirle que por favor deje de hacer ruido  ) para que esté un poco más ruidosa de lo normal cuando lleguen los municipales... :fiufiu: )

Respecto al perro, y siendo una lástima su situación (tengo perro y no se me ocurriría usarlo para fastidiar a nadie) mira a ver que raza es y, si por casualidad entra en la categoría de perro peligroso, denuncia por ahí también (debe tener licencia, seguro, sacarlo con correa y bozal, etc) si no es peligroso, mirate la ordenanza municipal sobre mascotas, porque seguro que también incumple por ahí.

Y paciencia, mucha, porque estos temas van para largo. Ah, otra cosa, nada de hablar o encontrarse con ella a solas, de hecho mejor evitarla en cualquier situación, pero si es estrictamente necesario, hazlo siempre con testigos. En cuanto llegue tu primera denuncia empezarán sus contradenuncias, lo he visto muchas veces y puede ser un verdadero quebradero de cabeza (declaraciones en comisaría, citaciones a juicios de faltas, etc.)


----------



## J-Z (5 Mar 2012)

Esto está guaneando bien, como los datos usanos de ahora sean malos habrá guanazo.


----------



## FranR (5 Mar 2012)

Caballero_Sindinero dijo:


> A que viene ese offtopic en este hilo?
> 
> Joder, debe costar mucho abrir uno nuevo....



A mi me jodería que un forero como Pecata no planteara un problema en el que podamos ayudarle y sobre todo si afecta a la sobrinita del hilo.

Este es el hilo de los off topic, así que no venga a tocar las balls.


----------



## ponzi (5 Mar 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> Pues entonces segundo guantazo, verás como se la quitan las ganas de llevar más.



No has tenido problemas serios vecinales no? Yo estoy denunciado por la misma gente que me machaco durante años todas las noches hasta las 5 madrugada y la cual me denuncio por injurias y amenazas y lo mejor de todo es que es mentira. Y ante mis ojos atonitos en uno de los juicios dijeron me da igual de que le condenen quiero que le condenen y que me pague...Si no lo vives te aseguro que no ye lo crees.


----------



## ponzi (5 Mar 2012)

............


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Mar 2012)

FSLR yendo por el barranco, por cierto pecata sin que sirve de precedente si esa es tu foto es muy buena:fiufiu::baba:, felicita a tu marido un tio con suerte::


----------



## pollastre (5 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> A mi me jodería que un forero como Pecata no planteara un problema en el que podamos ayudarle y sobre todo si afecta a la sobrinita del hilo.
> 
> Este es el hilo de los off topic, así que no venga a tocar las balls.




FranR scores a win

Combo 2X

>>> FATALITY !!! <<<


----------



## J-Z (5 Mar 2012)

Eso es una desventaja de comprar zulo, si estas de alquiler te cambias y fiesta.


----------



## Caballero_Sindinero (5 Mar 2012)

Que lo plantee, pero en un hilo correspondiente, no en uno que no tiene nada que ver y que rompe con la lectura del mismo.

Y que yo sepa este es el hilo del Ibex 35, no el de los offtopics 'pq yo lo valgo y mis amigos tb'


----------



## J-Z (5 Mar 2012)

Si no te gusta el hilo ahí tienes la puerta.


----------



## Caballero_Sindinero (5 Mar 2012)

Seria más facil si salieran los que lo enmierdan


----------



## J-Z (5 Mar 2012)

Tienes razón, vete fuera y no vuelvas.


----------



## ponzi (5 Mar 2012)

Caballero_Sindinero dijo:


> Que lo plantee, pero en un hilo correspondiente, no en uno que no tiene nada que ver y que rompe con la lectura del mismo.
> 
> Y que yo sepa este es el hilo del Ibex 35, no el de los offtopics 'pq yo lo valgo y mis amigos tb'



Aqui somos de la familia, de los pocos hilos donde la gente es fija.Si pecata pollastre ghkghk janus jc votin u otros tienen un problema lo tenemos todos.Que gracia tendria hablar de bolsa si de vez en cuando no mirasemos la mesa de pollastre,la moto o la mansion de ghkghk o incluso el ipad de votin?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (5 Mar 2012)

leyendo los consejos relativos a administrador, policia, no encontrarse nunca a solas, denunciar antes que te denuncien ellos.. diria que deben ser vecinos de un gran amigo que le paso exactamente lo mismo. pero me da que debe ser cosa extendida por todo el territorio.

suerte y mucha paciencia.


----------



## J-Z (5 Mar 2012)

Datos mejor de lo esperado en USA, deberían darse la vuelta y europa quedar plana.


----------



## FranR (5 Mar 2012)

j-z dijo:


> tienes razón, vete fuera y no vuelvas.



:XX: que buenooo :XX:


Touché


----------



## ponzi (5 Mar 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> leyendo los consejos relativos a administrador, policia, no encontrarse nunca a solas, denunciar antes que te denuncien ellos.. diria que deben ser vecinos de un gran amigo que le paso exactamente lo mismo. pero me da que debe ser cosa extendida por todo el territorio.
> 
> suerte y mucha paciencia.



Ve a los juzgados y mira las colas. En españa denunciar y masificar los juzgados es gratis.Deberia existir una tasa minima de entrada de 200 eu asi solo denunciaria quien de verdad tenga un problema no quien quiera sacar dinero a sus vecinos a costa de la justicia


----------



## FranR (5 Mar 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Datos mejor de lo esperado en USA, deberían darse la vuelta y europa quedar plana.



Sería lo más normal, pero eso debe cambiar en cualquier momento y será cuando el gacelerío menos lo espere.


----------



## diosmercado (5 Mar 2012)

Volatilidad a raudales amigos!!!

Datos raros en usa. Los tomaran como quieran claro.

Ya tenemos el verde para hoy. Lo dicho, semana asquerosa.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (5 Mar 2012)

Solo por curiosidad y para mi estadistica personal :

Porque subio tu marido a hablar con ella y no tu ? No os entenderiais mejor entre mujeres ?


----------



## Caballero_Sindinero (5 Mar 2012)

Pero es que a mi no me interesa la mafia que tengais montada. Si el hilo se llama Ibex 35, es para encontrar info relacionada con el Ibex, no de 'Chicos tengo un problema el gnomo de mi jardín se ha roto'

Si quereis abrir un hilo para hablar de todo lo que os quereis, en Guardería seguro que hay sitio, y además seguro que más de uno con sus ingeniosas respuestas encajaría a la perfección.


----------



## FranR (5 Mar 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Solo por curiosidad y para mi estadistica personal :
> 
> Porque subio tu marido a hablar con ella y no tu ? No os entenderiais mejor entre mujeres ?



No tiene que ver con el género, más bien que sube primero el más tranquilo. Ya sabe, eso de ve tu que me conozco.


----------



## ponzi (5 Mar 2012)

Caballero_Sindinero dijo:


> Pero es que a mi no me interesa la mafia que tengais montada. Si el hilo se llama Ibex 35, es para encontrar info relacionada con el Ibex, no de 'Chicos tengo un problema el gnomo de mi jardín se ha roto'
> 
> Si quereis abrir un hilo para hablar de todo lo que os quereis, en Guardería seguro que hay sitio, y además seguro que más de uno con sus ingeniosas respuestas encajaría a la perfección.



Habla de alguna empresa o del ibex.Te escuchamos


----------



## FranR (5 Mar 2012)

Caballero_Sindinero dijo:


> Pero es que a mi no me interesa la mafia que tengais montada. Si el hilo se llama Ibex 35, es para encontrar info relacionada con el Ibex, no de 'Chicos tengo un problema el gnomo de mi jardín se ha roto'
> 
> Si quereis abrir un hilo para hablar de todo lo que os quereis, en Guardería seguro que hay sitio, y además seguro que más de uno con sus ingeniosas respuestas encajaría a la perfección.



A ver si me explico...este es Hilo mítico, seguramente el que tiene más entradas y solera. 

Y lo es no por temas de bolsa, sino por las idas de perola, las charlas mundanas, los owneds, los bombillos...

Si cambia esto ya no será el hilo de HVEI35. Adáptese a la normas de los que están antes y no intente cambiarlas, que es un recién llegado.

Aquí aceptamos a todo el mundo, pero si entra marcando normas, saldrá trasquilado, y no es nada personal.


----------



## faraico (5 Mar 2012)

Caballero_Sindinero dijo:


> Pero es que a mi no me interesa la mafia que tengais montada. Si el hilo se llama Ibex 35, es para encontrar info relacionada con el Ibex, no de 'Chicos tengo un problema el gnomo de mi jardín se ha roto'
> 
> Si quereis abrir un hilo para hablar de todo lo que os quereis, en Guardería seguro que hay sitio, y además seguro que más de uno con sus ingeniosas respuestas encajaría a la perfección.



No coge ustec el concepto...si este hilo no tuviese estas cosas...no sería el HVEI35:rolleye:

Acaso no ha leido aquí sobre Platón, motos...perdon, triciclos, gins, futbolines, coches.....no sólo de bolsa vive el hombre, joer....este hilo no es como el de "Seguimiento del mercado de segunda mano en idealista"...este hilo tiene su cosa....y como le dicen, ya sabe....si no le gusta, no entre...pero el foro o el hilo lo crean los foreros, y no al reves.

Además, tampoco es tan dificil bajar con el raton y obviar lo que no le guste....si se dijese que es hace 10 anhos que las paginas tardaban minutos en cargar....pero ahora.....ande, ande..no se queje y participe


----------



## FranR (5 Mar 2012)

Seguimos sin ver esos 83xx que llevan dándose como nivel relevante en el Ibex las últimas 3-4 sesiones. Esta serie puede ser la buena...


----------



## SAMPLERKING (5 Mar 2012)

Caballero_Sindinero dijo:


> Pero es que a mi no me interesa la mafia que tengais montada. Si el hilo se llama Ibex 35, es para encontrar info relacionada con el Ibex, no de 'Chicos tengo un problema el gnomo de mi jardín se ha roto'
> 
> Si quereis abrir un hilo para hablar de todo lo que os quereis, en Guardería seguro que hay sitio, y además seguro que más de uno con sus ingeniosas respuestas encajaría a la perfección.



Como decía mi abuelo, y yo aplico el dicho en este hilo a rajatabla: "Los niños oir, ver y callar"


----------



## ponzi (5 Mar 2012)

Votin vaya potra tienes,lo tuyo no es normal. Consigues salir indemne de forma reiterada de marrones y con plusvalias. No tendras un san bernardo de mascota no? Abengoa cayendo un 4%


----------



## Caballero_Sindinero (5 Mar 2012)

Vale, no he dicho nada.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (5 Mar 2012)

Caballero, si ves algo que no te gusta ahí tienes el botón de reportar, pero espero que no seas de los que llega a casa de alguien que no conoce y se poner a poner pegas a todo lo que ve 



La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> leyendo los consejos relativos a administrador, policia, no encontrarse nunca a solas, denunciar antes que te denuncien ellos.. diria que deben ser vecinos de un gran amigo que le paso exactamente lo mismo. *pero me da que debe ser cosa extendida por todo el territorio.*
> 
> suerte y mucha paciencia.



En mi caso hablo de lo que veo prácticamente a diario en el trabajo. :fiufiu: Por eso le recomiendo lo de hacer los encuentros con testigos, ahorra mucho tiempo.

PD: Lo de denunciar primero no sirve para gran cosa, no se trata de un duelo ni de quien desenfunda primero, sino de quien tiene pruebas (y/o testigos) para justificar su denuncia. Contradenunciar sólo sirve para alargar el proceso (cosa que suelen hacer los vecinos puñeteros como la que nos ocupa)


----------



## Adriangtir (5 Mar 2012)

Caballero_Sindinero dijo:


> Pero es que a mi no me interesa la mafia que tengais montada. Si el hilo se llama Ibex 35, es para encontrar info relacionada con el Ibex, no de 'Chicos tengo un problema el gnomo de mi jardín se ha roto'
> 
> Si quereis abrir un hilo para hablar de todo lo que os quereis, en Guardería seguro que hay sitio, y además seguro que más de uno con sus ingeniosas respuestas encajaría a la perfección.



Diga la verdad, va largo en ibex desde los 16.000 y por eso tiene malos días siempre.

El hilo lo componen los que participan(participamos) de manera continuada, no es un hilo de "consulte gratis al asesor".

Además, si hubiese tenido un padre que le educase sabría dos cosas:
Si no paga no exija... Y que yo sepa esto es gratis.
Donde fuese haz lo que viere... No necesita explicación.

@pecata yo opte por mudarme en una situación símilar pero no se si lo suyo es comprado o alquilado.

En los juicios solo ganan los abogados.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Mar 2012)

El Ministro de Finanzas griego afirma estar preparado para usar la claúsula de acción colectiva. Esto haría que la reestructuración fuera involuntaria, y activaría los CDS.

:baba:


----------



## faraico (5 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Votin vaya potra tienes,lo tuyo no es normal. Consigues salir indemne de forma reiterada de marrones y con plusvalias. No tendras un san bernardo de mascota no? Abengoa cayendo un 4%



Esperemos que con BME e IBE no sea la excepción.....:cook:


----------



## ponzi (5 Mar 2012)

Caballero_Sindinero dijo:


> Vale, no he dicho nada.



Ande pase y sea bienvenido.Escucharemos sus aportaciones de bolsa


----------



## Caballero_Sindinero (5 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Diga la verdad, va largo en ibex desde los 16.000 y por eso tiene malos días siempre.
> 
> El hilo lo componen los que participan(participamos) de manera continuada, no es un hilo de "consulte gratis al asesor".
> 
> ...



Perfecto hasta que ha llegado a esa sobrada en negrita. Por que podría responderle perfectamente que al menos conozco al mío.


----------



## carvil (5 Mar 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Off topic a babor:
> 
> Tengo un problema, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar.
> 
> ...




Opción por las buenas: Queja al administrador con suavidad.

Opción por las malas: Denuncia en el Juzgado, abogado ambientalista y médico forense (Trastornos del sueño, rendimiento laboral, etc.).



Salu2


----------



## J-Z (5 Mar 2012)

Guano lo de CHina parece que pesa.


----------



## FranR (5 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Seguimos sin ver esos 83xx que llevan dándose como nivel relevante en el Ibex las últimas 3-4 sesiones. Esta serie puede ser la buena...



De momento 30 ibexitos...buena pinta.

Lunes negro? 

BBVA -6.81% :::: a ver si me lo monto de bruja lola. Y que conste que lo solté a las 9 in the morning.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Mar 2012)

Joder la que ha liado el pobre Sr. Caballero_Sindinero. 
Esto me recuerda a algunas entradas de algunos conforeros. Se les dió un par de toques de atención y ahora están más que integrados en la dinámica del hilo, que se llama HVEI35, por no llamarse hilo de los marvadoh ejpeculadores con bentley, sombrero de copa y montecristo, porque aquí le damos a todos los palos!
En fin, a disfrutar y a gasta plusvis... virgen santa el entrecot que me acabo de pulir. Mercado->sal->plancha->ñam-ñam :XX:

By the way, se olvidó el offtopic mítico de los futbiolines y el de los zombies (World War Z on the kindle + walkind dead 11 tonite!!!)


----------



## FranR (5 Mar 2012)

carvil dijo:


> Opción por las buenas: Queja al administrador con suavidad.
> 
> Opción por las malas: Denuncia en el Juzgado, abogado ambientalista y médico forense (Trastornos del sueño, rendimiento laboral, etc.).
> 
> ...



:Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Mar 2012)

cuando toca guano , nada puede impedirlo , queda claro que despues de engañar a todas las gacelas los leoncios no van a perdonarlos por algun dato bueno aislado


----------



## ghkghk (5 Mar 2012)

Haya paz señores, que educados somos todos y se nota. 

Como bien sabeis he comprado un piso, lo visite unas 6 o 7 veces antes de comprarlo. Todo silencio... Ahora van a empezar unas obras antes de mudarme y el otro dia al ir habia un perro de un vecino ladrando sin parar... Tengo sudores frios de pensar si es esporadico o es lo que me espera. 

Te deseo mucha suerte Pecata, porque es algo que te puede cambiar la vida...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## FranR (5 Mar 2012)




----------



## tortilla (5 Mar 2012)

Desgraciadamente las opciones legales en este pais, son las peores para el afectado. Mucha suerte y paciencia.

Y hablaremos de bolsa, que los lectores nos comen. Calopez, este mes aun no me has ingresado la nomina, que pasa?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Mar 2012)

mineras y energéticas guano
solares guano
bancos guano


<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/eHHT7dTmw8U" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## FranR (5 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Haya paz señores, que educados somos todos y se nota.
> 
> Como bien sabeis he comprado un piso, lo visite unas 6 o 7 veces antes de comprarlo. Todo silencio... Ahora van a empezar unas obras antes de mudarme y el otro dia al ir habia un perro de un vecino ladrando sin parar... Tengo sudores frios de pensar si es esporadico o es lo que me espera.
> 
> ...



Ultrasonic Dog Repeller Training Device w/ Flashlight - Grey (1 x 9V) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme

Con esto a las 3 de la mañana le metes caña, despiertas al perro se pone a ladrar como un loco y el jodedor queda jodido.


----------



## tortilla (5 Mar 2012)

Hay que apalabrar entre todos un grupo de temas offtopiqueros para esos dias planos y aburridos donde el hueco se hace en el gap. Cine, gastronomia, motor, cria de ciervos...


----------



## Adriangtir (5 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Haya paz señores, que educados somos todos y se nota.
> 
> Como bien sabeis he comprado un piso, lo visite unas 6 o 7 veces antes de comprarlo. Todo silencio... Ahora van a empezar unas obras antes de mudarme y el otro dia al ir habia un perro de un vecino ladrando sin parar... Tengo sudores frios de pensar si es esporadico o es lo que me espera.
> 
> ...



Yo siempre he vivido de alquiler, y después de muchas malas experiencias tengo claro que antes de comprar nada, tengo que alquilarlo y vivir unos meses.

Eso o casa independiente con 1000 metros de parcela que con esto de la crisis el suelo urbanizable "cercano" a Madrid esta baratito.



FranR dijo:


>



Podría avisar antes de postear, es que es matemático (pollastre seguro que anda configurando un modulo para su niña con tal evento).


----------



## FranR (5 Mar 2012)

De momento la entrada de P.G. han sido 15 points...daños menores. (Ibex)


----------



## FranR (5 Mar 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> Hay que apalabrar entre todos un grupo de temas offtopiqueros para esos dias planos y aburridos donde el hueco se hace en el gap. Cine, gastronomia, motor, cria de ciervos...



Yo sigo confiando en la aleatoriedad del cortex cerebral de los ejpeculadores, Algunas veces salen temas que son OPAX de esos, a saber que proceso mental ha seguido el forero que algunas veces saca un tema digamos, no de bolsa.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (5 Mar 2012)

OBI y PONZI, ya lo dicen ustedes bien.

GT, ni habia caido que hoy es lunes :baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Mar 2012)

vamos ibex :Baile:


----------



## FranR (5 Mar 2012)

Como se plante en 60 el ibex, habrá hecho un" double pepon kick" 15 puntos por posteo.

430-445-460








Intrigante....:XX::XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ultrasonic Dog Repeller Training Device w/ Flashlight - Grey (1 x 9V) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme
> 
> Con esto a las 3 de la mañana le metes caña, despiertas al perro se pone a ladrar como un loco y el jodedor queda jodido.


----------



## FranR (5 Mar 2012)

Lo ha hecho...double pepon kick..

Alucinante, que alguien llame a Iker


----------



## tatur (5 Mar 2012)

una de las mejores cosas de este hilo es que igual que se habla de gamesas, guanos y demas, tambien se habla de ginebras coches y de cualquier cosa que el forero estime oportuno.

Ese es el encanto de este hilo, y si se pierde eso dejara de ser tan interesante


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Mar 2012)

Gracias a todos por las respuestas, incluso a Caballero_sindinero... me he sentido libre de hacer esta pregunta "ensuciando" este hilo, porque como le han dicho los demás, aquí cuando la bolsa está aburrida se entretiene uno hablando de la mesa de pollastre, el trabajo de janus, los coches de chinito, o los visillos de ghkghk.

Resulta que el administrador somos nosotros, por ahí poco tenemos que rascar. Hemos hablado con algún otro vecino, y más gente oye el perro pero nadie se quiere mojar, claro, los que más lo sufrimos somos nosotros que estamos justo debajo. Y los tacones nos afectan solo a nosotros.

ponzi gracias por compartir tu experiencia. Ayer cayeron dos lexatines y hemos dormido como niños (mi marido y yo, no vayáis a pensar que drogo a la niña...), pero no quiero que esto vaya a más. Desde luego que no vamos a subir más, esta vez subimos porque pensabamos que era una persona "normal" con la que se podría dialogar y llegar a un acuerdo, pero hemos visto que no es así.

ghkghk, te deseo suerte. Muchas veces los vecinos parecen gente normal, como esta, y luego te sorprenden. Espero que no sea tu caso.

politicodemadre***** pues subió mi marido por casualidad, podría haber subido yo, pero coincide que subió él, si que es cierto que es más tranquilo que yo.

aitor33, que conste que el guantazo (en singular o plural) es lo que me gustaría hacer, y lo que considero justicia, pero en este país yo sería condenada, y la que taconea sobre mi cabeza a diario absuelta, así de triste es.

Bueno, ya no ensucio más el hilo. Voy a ver si damos un empujoncito hacia abajo al IBEX, que estoy corta, encerrad al gatito un rato en el garaje a ver si esto cae un poco.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Mar 2012)

::


Spoiler












nada, nada. Hablemos de bolsa....


----------



## AssGaper (5 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Lo ha hecho...double pepon kick..
> 
> Alucinante, que alguien llame a Iker







::


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Mar 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Gracias a todos por las respuestas, incluso a Caballero_sindinero... me he sentido libre de hacer esta pregunta "ensuciando" este hilo, porque como le han dicho los demás, aquí cuando la bolsa está aburrida se entretiene uno hablando de la mesa de pollastre, el trabajo de janus, los coches de chinito, o los visillos de ghkghk.
> 
> Resulta que el administrador somos nosotros, por ahí poco tenemos que rascar. Hemos hablado con algún otro vecino, y más gente oye el perro pero nadie se quiere mojar, claro, los que más lo sufrimos somos nosotros que estamos justo debajo. Y los tacones nos afectan solo a nosotros.
> 
> ...



un poco dice , claro como se acaba de poner corta  

para MV lleva siendo un mucho desde hace algun tiempo , hay que seguir la tendencia


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Mar 2012)

Para los nostálgicos de las patriot :XX:

<iframe src="http://widgets.prorealtime.com/ProRealTime_FlashXLight/itcharts.phtml?wid=2012262343&k=92f8558a90534aa2c40a097ba2d9bcde" height="300" width ="500" frameborder="0" scrolling="no">Su navegador no puede gestionar iframes. Actualice la versión de su navegador.Este widget es ofrecido por <a href="http://www.prorealtime.com/es/" class="link" >http://www.prorealtime.com/</a>.</iframe>	

ay oma que las vemos a 5.4$




ddddd dijo:


> Una consultilla tendría para usted, actualmente, ¿cómo ve la cotización de las Patriot?
> 
> Muchas gracias y perdone las molestias.



*[Patriot Coal]*







Mucha precaución.



Spoiler



Está en un canal alcista y como puede ver, el anterior mínimo se saolvento con un subidón de +10% con un gran volumen. De momento no se nota incremento de volumen que nos indique una subida amen que tiene activado un segun impulso bajista (en azul).

En escala horaria, pinta que quiere corregir. Si no tuviese prisa me esperaría a una entrada fuerte de volumen o bien esperar a la corrección que en mi opinión la debería llevar hasta los 7.80$. Si los perdiera, 7.60$ y luego los 7$.

Suerte!


----------



## AssGaper (5 Mar 2012)

carvil dijo:


> Opción por las buenas: Queja al administrador con suavidad.
> 
> Opción por las malas: Denuncia en el Juzgado, abogado ambientalista y médico forense (Trastornos del sueño, rendimiento laboral, etc.).
> 
> ...



Esa soltera de mierda lo que mas le va a joder, aparte del imnomnio que han propuesto con el repelente de perros, es que tambien te pongas a gemir como una loca cuando ella duerme. 

Que se muera de asco y envidia escuchandote como gozas del sexo, mientras ella sola y amargada se remueve en su soledad.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Mar 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Esa soltera de mierda lo que mas le va a joder, aparte del imnomnio que han propuesto con el repelente de perros, es que tambien te pongas a gemir como una loca cuando ella duerme.
> 
> Que se muera de asco y envidia escuchandote como gozas del sexo, mientras ella sola y amargada se remueve en su soledad.



:: ::


----------



## FranR (5 Mar 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Esa soltera de mierda lo que mas le va a joder, aparte del imnomnio que han propuesto con el repelente de perros, es que tambien te pongas *a gemir como una loca* cuando ella duerme.
> 
> Que se muera de asco y envidia *escuchandote como gozas del sexo*, mientras ella sola y amargada se remueve en su soledad.



Hamijo que nos va a poner jachondos...::

Por cierto

AYUKIIIII







Al final recuperamos los 500...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Mar 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Esa soltera de mierda lo que mas le va a joder, aparte del imnomnio que han propuesto con el repelente de perros, es que tambien te pongas a gemir como una loca cuando ella duerme.
> 
> Que se muera de asco y envidia escuchandote como gozas del sexo, mientras ella sola y amargada se remueve en su soledad.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (5 Mar 2012)

A mi me pasa con la vecina de al lado, que esta buena de ******** todos los sabados por la noche unos jadeos... parece que la estan matando. Le pego codazos a mi mujer para que despierte, la pregunto si oye, y me dice que sera una peli porno... si si peli porno.... a ver en que peli porno cuando acaban se oyen pasos y al minuto tirar de la cadena...


----------



## J-Z (5 Mar 2012)

Cierro Indra como buen gazeller no aguanto las plusvis


----------



## FranR (5 Mar 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> A mi me pasa con la vecina de al lado, que esta buena de ******** todos los sabados por la noche unos jadeos... parece que la estan matando. Le pego codazos a mi mujer para que despierte, la pregunto si oye, y me dice que sera una peli porno... si si peli porno.... a ver en que peli porno cuando acaban se oyen pasos y al minuto tirar de la cadena...



Pues puede llevar razón su señora. 
Fíjese que la última parte de su razonamiento no excluye la opción, a solas.


----------



## wetpiñata (5 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Joder la que ha liado el pobre Sr.
> En fin, a disfrutar y a gasta plusvis... virgen santa el entrecot que me acabo de pulir. Mercado->sal->plancha->ñam-ñam :XX:
> 
> By the way, se olvidó el offtopic mítico de los futbiolines y el de los zombies (World War Z on the kindle + walkind dead 11 tonite!!!)



Dios me libre de corregirle en sus opiniones bolsísticas pero en esto no me puedo reprimir:

Mercado->sal->plancha->ñam-ñam maaaaaaal
Mercado->plancha->plato->sal->ñam-ñam bieeeeeen

El próximo me cuenta...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pues puede llevar razón su señora.
> Fíjese que la última parte de su razonamiento no excluye la opción, a solas.



¿Es una vecina-vecino?


----------



## politicodemadreputa (5 Mar 2012)

Ummm ya lo he pensado... porque a el no le oigo. Pero oigo el ruido de la cama a ritmo de embestidas, si fuera a solas, para que se moviera la cama, deberia hacerlo como poco con una bombona de butano....




FranR dijo:


> Pues puede llevar razón su señora.
> Fíjese que la última parte de su razonamiento no excluye la opción, a solas.


----------



## VOTIN (5 Mar 2012)

Los leones estan comiendo indras como desesperados
algo hay que se esta cociendo y es gordo

Rentabilidad desde el 29F +6,85%
Distancia a la ventana de salida 350 € ,para llegar al objetivo de 1000 € con +10%


----------



## FranR (5 Mar 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Probando a poner gráficos,,
> 
> 3M, ¿Que os parece?
> 
> Si rompe la resistencia, podría ser de interés... bueno a mi me lo parece, como me gustan los posit :fiufiu:



Me he acordado de este post al abrir un gráfico. Parece haber encontrado un soporte, no deje de mirar el gráfico...pero no me arriesgaría más allá de un intra.

El hueco y los índices arrastran abajo con fuerza, aunque el gráfico acompañe.


----------



## faraico (5 Mar 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Dios me libre de corregirle en sus opiniones bolsísticas pero en esto no me puedo reprimir:
> 
> Mercado->sal->plancha->ñam-ñam maaaaaaal
> Mercado->plancha->plato->sal->ñam-ñam bieeeeeen
> ...



De acuerdo, sip.....aunque tampoco pasa nada por echarle la sal cuando se está a punto de sacar la carne...siempre y cuando sea en parrilla...la sal queda como incrustrada haciendo una muy buena combinación con la carne.

Pero sí, la sal siempre al final....que no haga contacto entre la plancha y la carne.

Recommienda para la carne alguna mejor que la maldon?


----------



## J-Z (5 Mar 2012)

Yo me he salido ya por si hay gap a la baja y me mandrileaban un supuesto SL.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Mar 2012)

Por cierto, a veces de cagón que soy, me pierdo operaciones que las veo venir de lejos.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *[Caterpillar]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoy, 6.3% por debajo del precio que puse de entrada (117$) y no me entró por cents. Luego me olvidé del valor. Cago en la mae que me parió

Ya, ya. Si mi abuela tuvieras cojones sería mi abuelo :XX:


----------



## faraico (5 Mar 2012)

Gamesa 2,35!!


----------



## VOTIN (5 Mar 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Yo me he salido ya por si hay gap a la baja y me mandrileaban un supuesto SL.



Yo tengo puesta la orden de salida a 10,58
y no la muevo
Si cierra por encima de 10,2 y con volumen puede abrir fuerte mañana
De todas formas queda semana y no seria raro subir algo aun


----------



## wetpiñata (5 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> De acuerdo, sip.....aunque tampoco pasa nada por echarle la sal cuando se está a punto de sacar la carne...siempre y cuando sea en parrilla...la sal queda como incrustrada haciendo una muy buena combinación con la carne.
> 
> Pero sí, la sal siempre al final....que no haga contacto entre la plancha y la carne.
> 
> Recommienda para la carne alguna mejor que la maldon?



No... pero para atrevidos les propongo sazonarla con una pasta de mantequilla holandesa y anxoves de l'escala o anchoas de santoña


----------



## J-Z (5 Mar 2012)

Estudiando futuras compras:

BME 19
Sabadell 2
Gamesa 2,25
ACS 20


----------



## VOTIN (5 Mar 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Estudiando futuras compras:
> 
> BME 19
> Sabadell 2
> ...



Si hoy cierra en rojo el ibex -1,19% las indras podrian coger un rebotillo a
10,58% 

Los misticos 1000 eurillos.........::


----------



## J-Z (5 Mar 2012)

Me pudo la presión tío ::, pero pájaro que vuela a la cazuela ta la cosa muy roja.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Mar 2012)

mantengo los cortos con un par


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Mar 2012)

Lo del SP es para mirárselo ::

<iframe src="http://widgets.prorealtime.com/ProRealTime_FlashXLight/itcharts.phtml?wid=2012751716&k=1fbe5c3c8b4b1d5b872dc2e1fba94996" height="400" width ="900" frameborder="0" scrolling="no">Su navegador no puede gestionar iframes. Actualice la versión de su navegador.Este widget es ofrecido por ProRealTime, plataforma de <a href="http://www.prorealtime.com//" class="link" >trading online</a>.</iframe>


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2012)

A las buenas tardes!

Pues yo creo que el mejor método para la vecina molesta es el que ha propuesto aitor, además si se ponen de acuerdo todos los vecinos....

[YOUTUBE]E-Rmx0aXga0[/YOUTUBE]

En fin, no me hagan mucho caso 

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario positivo pero por muy poco y además ya en subasta.

Día soporífero y con poquísimo movimiento, sobre todo desde las 10 de la mañana donde apenas se han cruzado órdenes. El saldo máximo ha sido a las 9:05 y el mínimo a las 10:05 a partir de ahí el saldo ha estado subiendo muy poco a poco.

Las operaciones destacadas del día son una venta camuflada de 197 contratos a las 9:55 entre 8465 y 8455, otra venta de 136 contratos a las 10 entre 8440 y 8435.

A partir de ahí nada destacable como decía antes.

En subasta han comprado 73 contratos.

En resumen, el día de hoy no ofrece ninguna pista por la diversidad de resultados que tenemos en saldo, precio y subasta. Atendiendo al saldo, que en operaciones pequeñas ha salido más vendedor que el de los leoncios y aplicando sentimiento contrario, yo creo que mañana tendremos gap al alza y/o primera parte del día alcista.


----------



## VOTIN (5 Mar 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Me pudo la presión tío ::, pero pájaro que vuela a la cazuela ta la cosa muy roja.



Entre las
ACS
gamesa y BME

Es mas estable la bme por los tiempos que corren
El suelo de las gamesas no esta definido ,en un ataque de panico se van a los 2 eur de golpe,hay mucho "Jose el de las gamesas" aguantando el valor y muy quemaos,yo andaria con cuidado
Las Acs son una incognita,su negocio se puede derrumbar mas de un 50%
ya que es obra publica y no todo fuera de España es oregano
Las BME se pueden ir a 18 ,que si podria ser su suelo,para rebotar,ademas tienen suculentos dividendos que la hacen muy atractivas

Es importante ver la evolucion de las prestadas para ver que piensan los leoncios


----------



## Estilicón (5 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Venga, por llevar la contraria mi trading testicular me dice que le va a salir bien y que *Indra va a subir hasta los 10,20-10,30 en los próximos días*.



Veamos las indras hoy.........

muahahahahaha







Si ya os lo decía yo....


----------



## Adriangtir (5 Mar 2012)

FranR como ves la entrada(que ya he echo xd) en el euro dólar de 1.3231@1.3160

Probabilidad?


----------



## Estilicón (5 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ultrasonic Dog Repeller Training Device w/ Flashlight - Grey (1 x 9V) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme
> 
> Con esto a las 3 de la mañana le metes caña, despiertas al perro se pone a ladrar como un loco y el jodedor queda jodido.



jajajaja,:XX: ahora ya puedo decir esto por otras cosas y no solo por la bolsa. ¡Es usted el puto amo! .

Y encima un producto de dealextreme, para que nadie del foro pueda decir que no es lonchafinista :XX:. Lo dicho, el puto amo.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


>



Por favor que el gatete pantojo se ponga ese avatar ya


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Mar 2012)

Ay, las coal, ay ay!!


----------



## ponzi (5 Mar 2012)

Vaya guano solar en el otro lado del charco. Janus te funciono el sl?
A mi que me parece mucho perder un 0,5%-1% al dia yo no se que haria si viese caer casi un 8% mis ibe.First solar lleva hoy una caida superior al 7%


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ay, las coal, ay ay!!



siyalodecíayo (Mulder ©)


----------



## aksarben (5 Mar 2012)

Cosas como las que están sufriendo Pecata y ponzi son las que me hacen pensar que vivir en un piso es una mierda. Y vivo en uno, pero por obligación.

Y me parece rebién que cada uno hable de lo que quiera en la familia atípica que es este hilo. Total, hoy que no está la cosa ni barata ni cara, poco más se puede hacer...


----------



## Xof Dub (5 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario positivo pero por muy poco y además ya* en subasta. *En subasta han comprado 73 contratos.



Buenas, no es por intimidar, pero yo soy de esos que compraron en la subasta... al final me entró la orden de BME a 19,500 ... GROOARR!!
:


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Mar 2012)

Xof Dub dijo:


> Buenas, no es por intimidar, pero yo soy de esos que compraron en la subasta... al final me entró la orden de BME a 19,500 ... GROOARR!!
> :



despreocupese ustec no intimida a nadie 8:


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Mar 2012)

Por terminar con mi off-topic y a modo de anécdota.

Hemos llamado a los municipales porque le perro ladraba cual poseído, han venido super rapido, han constatado las molestias causadas y le han dejado una nota. Nos han dicho que podemos utilizar la figura del mediador vecinal, todo lo que sea para tener pruebas contra ella, pero al final lo que vale es lo que diga un juez. Ah, y que si estamos nerviosos por ello que vayamos al médico y nos haga un informe, que aportemos todo lo posible. Así que eso hemos hecho esta tarde, ir al médico a por receta de somníferos.

Lo mejor es lo que ha dicho el municipal mayor. Que a titulo personal, que no nos lo decía como policía sino como persona, que si se nos hinchan mucho los huevos, hay otros métodos... Me he quedado :8:


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Mar 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Por terminar con mi off-topic y a modo de anécdota.
> 
> Hemos llamado a los municipales porque le perro ladraba cual poseído, han venido super rapido, han constatado las molestias causadas y le han dejado una nota. Nos han dicho que podemos utilizar la figura del mediador vecinal, todo lo que sea para tener pruebas contra ella, pero al final lo que vale es lo que diga un juez. Ah, y que si estamos nerviosos por ello que vayamos al médico y nos haga un informe, que aportemos todo lo posible. Así que eso hemos hecho esta tarde, ir al médico a por receta de somníferos.
> 
> Lo mejor es lo que ha dicho el municipal mayor. *Que a titulo personal, que no nos lo decía como policía sino como persona, que si se nos hinchan mucho los huevos, hay otros métodos*... Me he quedado :8:



Ya me lo huelo...







Que te sea leve, al menos.


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Por terminar con mi off-topic y a modo de anécdota.
> 
> Hemos llamado a los municipales porque le perro ladraba cual poseído, han venido super rapido, han constatado las molestias causadas y le han dejado una nota. Nos han dicho que podemos utilizar la figura del mediador vecinal, todo lo que sea para tener pruebas contra ella, pero al final lo que vale es lo que diga un juez. Ah, y que si estamos nerviosos por ello que vayamos al médico y nos haga un informe, que aportemos todo lo posible. Así que eso hemos hecho esta tarde, ir al médico a por receta de somníferos.
> 
> Lo mejor es lo que ha dicho el municipal mayor. Que a titulo personal, que no nos lo decía como policía sino como persona, que si se nos hinchan mucho los huevos, hay otros métodos... Me he quedado :8:



Siyalodecíayo! :: :XX:

edito: suerte que yo vivo en un adosado y aun así de vez en cuando los vecinos de al lado fastidian algún rato, pero no es molesto, la mayor parte del tiempo no están en sus casas.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Mar 2012)

Con las carboneras, hierros, cobres,...

yo creo que a estas alturas están vacilando y tal vez estén sólo limpiando los fondos de la piscina...


----------



## Janus (5 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya guano solar en el otro lado del charco. Janus te funciono el sl?
> A mi que me parece mucho perder un 0,5%-1% al dia yo no se que haria si viese caer casi un 8% mis ibe.First solar lleva hoy una caida superior al 7%



Funcionó bien.

Acabo de meter 1000 títulos con stop ajustado en First Solar (en 27,97). Stop profit hasta 29,5.


----------



## Janus (5 Mar 2012)

A las carboneras déjenlas que ya darán opción de largo. En posición corta ya no se puede entrar al menos que se asuma un stop loss muy relevante.


----------



## VOTIN (5 Mar 2012)

Bueno ,modificadas orden de salida de indra a 10,4
y de repsol a 20,235
Mañana es posible intentar cazar algo interesante y sera necesario cash


----------



## diosmercado (5 Mar 2012)

Buenas tardess. Veo que usa ha recuperado terreno. Cierre en verde para hoy???... veremos. Siempre aparece la mano de dios para dejar las cosas como estaban.

Edito: vaya, es entrar y ha remontado 20 puntos. otro gafe, a veces pienso en pegarme un tiro.


----------



## Janus (5 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Funcionó bien.
> 
> Acabo de meter 1000 títulos con stop ajustado en First Solar (en 27,97). Stop profit hasta 29,5.



Subo stop al punto de entrada.


----------



## atlanterra (5 Mar 2012)

Que buena compra has hecho Janus con las solares!


----------



## Mulder (5 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Buenas tardess. Veo que usa ha recuperado terreno. Cierre en verde para hoy???... veremos. Siempre aparece la mano de dios para dejar las cosas como estaban.
> 
> Edito: vaya, es entrar y ha remontado 20 puntos. otro gafe, a veces pienso en pegarme un tiro.



Tiene ud. un fortunon al alcance de su mano, solo tiene que....aparecer! 

y ponerse largo


----------



## burbujas (5 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Haya paz señores, que educados somos todos y se nota.
> 
> Como bien sabeis he comprado un piso, lo visite unas 6 o 7 veces antes de comprarlo. Todo silencio... Ahora van a empezar unas obras antes de mudarme y el otro dia al ir habia un perro de un vecino ladrando sin parar... Tengo sudores frios de pensar si es esporadico o es lo que me espera.
> 
> ...




Yo tengo el mismo miedo pues en casa de mis padres con vecinos más que correctos ya sufrí un par de años llantos y más llantos de bebés a azarosas horas...

No me quiero imaginar si a estas situaciones de bebés perros y demás se le unen vecinos maleducados.


Reflexionando intuyo que la probabilidad de estar a gusto en un piso es escasa: el que no tiene bebés o perros de vecinos, tiene maleducados con tacones, o tiene un bar o zona de marcha/botellón debajo de casa.

Por cierto notas especialmente mala la insonorización o simplemente igual de mala que la del 98% de pisos?


----------



## Janus (5 Mar 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Que buena compra has hecho Janus con las solares!



Cuando cierre veré si hay reward o si sale gratis por el stop a la altura del punto de entrada. He entrado por la pauta en timeframe de horas.


----------



## diosmercado (5 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Tiene ud. un fortunon al alcance de su mano, solo tiene que....aparecer!
> 
> y ponerse largo



Ojala fuera asinnn de facil. Si dispusiese de cash, al menos algo intentaria, pero tirando de los pocos ahorros que ahora mismo puedes imaginarte. Esto se ha salido de mis planes totalmente.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Mar 2012)

Sprint alcista apretando los ojetes a los cortos


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Mar 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Endesa, después de moverse fielmente por el canal bajista, lo ha roto al alza con los siguientes objetivos:
> Un doble suelo hasta los 16,36
> Una 2º estructura activada hasta los 16,7
> El propio canal roto con rango de objetivo hasta los 17,3.
> Como siempre, veremos..Situaremos el stop de pérdidas, en el caso de producirse, en torno a los 15,75 (vuelta a entrar en el canal, y por tanto, comienzo del ciclo bajista hasta la base del canal).



Ésto decíamos ayer de Endesa. Bueno, hoy ha quedado así





Ha sido alcista, mejorando el viernes, sigue con los objetivos adelantes.


----------



## diosmercado (5 Mar 2012)

Ahi esta, el dow ya plano. No hay pelotas a tumbar a los yankis, son los dueños del mundo, fin.


----------



## Janus (5 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Ahi esta, el dow ya plano. No hay pelotas a tumbar a los yankis, son los dueños del mundo, fin.



Están desesperando a los cortos y llenando de confianza extrema a los largos. Pero la realidad es que están, de momento, más abajo que ayer y que antes de ayer y que el día anterior.

Las vueltas de cierta consistencia (está por ver si ahora se produce) se generan así. Desesperando a unos y empalmando a otros.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Están desesperando a los cortos y llenando de confianza extrema a los largos. Pero la realidad es que están, de momento, más abajo que ayer y que antes de ayer y que el día anterior.
> 
> Las vueltas de cierta consistencia (está por ver si ahora se produce) se generan así. Desesperando a unos y empalmando a otros.



asi es , los grandes rallys bajistas son al principio goteos con algun rebotito para ir acelerando el tema


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Mar 2012)

burbujas dijo:


> Yo tengo el mismo miedo pues en casa de mis padres con vecinos más que correctos ya sufrí un par de años llantos y más llantos de bebés a azarosas horas...
> 
> No me quiero imaginar si a estas situaciones de bebés perros y demás se le unen vecinos maleducados.
> 
> ...



Los llantos de bebés son inevitables, puntuales y pasajeros. El vecino maleducado y con mala idea... ese no es pasajero, y encima siempre va a peor.

Respecto a la insonorización... es pladur, pero aunque no os lo creáis, tiene una insonorización buenísima. Tiene una manta entre las placas muy buena (la vimos cuando añadimos algún enchufe y estaba prietita y bien colocada), de hecho si no fuera por la vecina loca, muchas veces nos da la sensación de que vivimos solos en el bloque.


----------



## diosmercado (5 Mar 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Los llantos de bebés son inevitables, puntuales y pasajeros. El vecino maleducado y con mala idea... ese no es pasajero, y encima siempre va a peor.
> 
> Respecto a la insonorización... es pladur, pero aunque no os lo creáis, tiene una insonorización buenísima. Tiene una manta entre las placas muy buena (la vimos cuando añadimos algún enchufe y estaba prietita y bien colocada), de hecho si no fuera por la vecina loca, muchas veces nos da la sensación de que vivimos solos en el bloque.



Yo llevo 3 años y medio con llanto de bebe (bueno ya niña de 3 años) en el piso de abajo a diario a partir de la 1:00 am. Los padres tambien son finos de narices, trasnochan muchisimo (hasta las 2:00 am estan hablando a toda mecha, tele alta, polvos, ruido). El unico civilizado en ese piso es el perro.

Llevo un desfase de sueño que hasta me quedo dormido sentado.

Como ves, somos muchos en la misma situacion...


----------



## J-Z (5 Mar 2012)

Los toros yankis no ceden tan fácil.


----------



## VOTIN (5 Mar 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Los toros yankis no ceden tan fácil.



PONZI ha dicho que va a vender todas las ibe para meterse en A.Dominguez


----------



## FranR (5 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> FranR como ves la entrada(que ya he echo xd) en el euro dólar de 1.3231@1.3160
> 
> Probabilidad?



Me gusta....además ya la lleva en positivo.

A la 1 de la noche puede haber sorpresita agradable, así que no se acueste muy temprano.:no:


----------



## J-Z (5 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> PONZI ha dicho que va a vender todas las ibe para meterse en A.Dominguez



Que lo meta en gamesa antes.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Mar 2012)

AIG planea vender parte de su negocio asiático para reducir deuda con EEUU - elEconomista.es

Parece una tonteria de noticia, pero se ha quitado todo el peso del negocio principal que tenia la mayor aseguradora mundial. Como tenían que estar de pufo.


----------



## Janus (5 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Me gusta....además ya la lleva en positivo.
> 
> A la 1 de la noche puede haber sorpresita agradable, así que no se acueste muy temprano.:no:



What does happen at that time?


----------



## VOTIN (5 Mar 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Que lo meta en gamesa antes.



A 2 euros si no bajan las demas no es malo
aunque entre SAN a 5 ,etc si hay donde escoger barato pues no
Hace semanas todos los analistos de la tele recomendaban comprar a 17 arcelor y tal y tal ahora va camino de los 13 euros 
Habra buenas oportunidades el mes que viene

A ponzi le dejaremos con los dominguez para que cuente como le va


----------



## Estilicón (5 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Están desesperando a los cortos y llenando de confianza extrema a los largos. Pero la realidad es que están, de momento, más abajo que ayer y que antes de ayer y que el día anterior.
> 
> Las vueltas de cierta consistencia (está por ver si ahora se produce) se generan así. Desesperando a unos y empalmando a otros.



Yo recuerdo un día hace unos cuantos meses, cuando nos íbamos al guano todos los índices de la mano, y de repente, en la última media de hora de sesión yanki, dieron un giro y se pusieron a subir como posesos. 

Hoy en día, nosotros estamos con muchos de los valores no muy lejos de aquella época, y si el ibex está en 8500 y en aquella época eran 7600, se debe sobre todo a los grandes bancos que andan como un 20% por encima que entonces. Telefónica apenas anda un 5% por encima que entonces y algunos hasta han cotizado en mínimos de los últimos años estos días.

El tema es que me acojona que igual que un día subieron como locos, llegue el día que haya un crash a última hora de la sesión americana y me pillen con el carrito del helao. Los datos americanos de la semana pasada no fueron para tirar cohetes, sino más bien preocupantes, y a poco que despierten de su "sueño americano" y sacudan, o simplemente corrijan parte de la subida, muchos valores del ibex podrían irse a la escombrera. O al menos eso me parece a mi.


----------



## bertok (5 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Yo recuerdo un día hace unos cuantos meses, cuando nos íbamos al guano todos los índices de la mano, y de repente, en la última media de hora de sesión yanki, dieron un giro y se pusieron a subir como posesos.
> 
> Hoy en día, nosotros estamos con muchos de los valores no muy lejos de aquella época, y si el ibex está en 8500 y en aquella época eran 7600, se debe sobre todo a los grandes bancos que andan como un 20% por encima que entonces. Telefónica apenas anda un 5% por encima que entonces y algunos hasta han cotizado en mínimos de los últimos años estos días.
> 
> El tema es que me acojona que igual que un día subieron como locos, llegue el día que haya un crash a última hora de la sesión americana y me pillen con el carrito del helao. Los datos americanos de la semana pasada no fueron para tirar cohetes, sino más bien preocupantes, y a poco que despierten de su "sueño americano" y sacudan, o simplemente corrijan parte de la subida, muchos valores del ibex podrían irse a la escombrera. O al menos eso me parece a mi.



Los usanos están más cerca de corregir que de pegar otro tirón al alza. Ahí les está esperando el chulibex para ir más abajo todavía.

Paciencia.


----------



## VOTIN (5 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Yo recuerdo un día hace unos cuantos meses, cuando nos íbamos al guano todos los índices de la mano, y de repente, en la última media de hora de sesión yanki, dieron un giro y se pusieron a subir como posesos.
> 
> Hoy en día, nosotros estamos con muchos de los valores no muy lejos de aquella época, y si el ibex está en 8500 y en aquella época eran 7600, se debe sobre todo a los grandes bancos que andan como un 20% por encima que entonces. Telefónica apenas anda un 5% por encima que entonces y algunos hasta han cotizado en mínimos de los últimos años estos días.
> 
> El tema es que me acojona que igual que un día subieron como locos, llegue el día que haya un crash a última hora de la sesión americana y me pillen con el carrito del helao. Los datos americanos de la semana pasada no fueron para tirar cohetes, sino más bien preocupantes, y a poco que despierten de su "sueño americano" y sacudan, o simplemente corrijan parte de la subida, muchos valores del ibex podrían irse a la escombrera. O al menos eso me parece a mi.



Del ibex tiraran a la escombrera SAN,BBVA,telef
Si estos juntos guanean un 5% el ibex baja un 4%
Pero es dificil poner de acuerdo a los 3


----------



## FranR (5 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> What does happen at that time?



Es solo un rumor: Grecia.. bancos Japoneses, a la apertura del mercado veremos el planteamiento.

Aunque se supone que el desenlace será a final de semana, los mentideros hierven.


----------



## Janus (5 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Yo recuerdo un día hace unos cuantos meses, cuando nos íbamos al guano todos los índices de la mano, y de repente, en la última media de hora de sesión yanki, dieron un giro y se pusieron a subir como posesos.
> 
> Hoy en día, nosotros estamos con muchos de los valores no muy lejos de aquella época, y si el ibex está en 8500 y en aquella época eran 7600, se debe sobre todo a los grandes bancos que andan como un 20% por encima que entonces. Telefónica apenas anda un 5% por encima que entonces y algunos hasta han cotizado en mínimos de los últimos años estos días.
> 
> El tema es que me acojona que igual que un día subieron como locos, llegue el día que haya un crash a última hora de la sesión americana y me pillen con el carrito del helao. Los datos americanos de la semana pasada no fueron para tirar cohetes, sino más bien preocupantes, y a poco que despierten de su "sueño americano" y sacudan, o simplemente corrijan parte de la subida, muchos valores del ibex podrían irse a la escombrera. O al menos eso me parece a mi.



Ahora mismo, esto no está para largos, es evidente al menos hasta que supere los últimos máximos y ahí con mucho cuidado porque no se puede obviar que la resistencia en 1378 es muy muy relevante.

En mi opinión ahora a lo que se debe jugar es abrir cortos con cobertura/stop. Si salta se vuelve a analizar porque hay que estar dentro mientras se esté por debajo de los anteriores máximos. Si se pilla la bajada, hay que dejarla correr con un trailing stop.

Se pierde un pico con las barridas llegado el caso pero merece la pena si finalmente se pilla una buena bajada.

Tengo claro que va a llegar la bajada (siempre llegan pero no cuando uno quiere) y posiblemente llegará con una noticia como argumento. De ahí un latigazo de veintitantos puntos SP y a correr con ellos.

Ojito, ahora hay que estar en índices. Son los que mandan con el presidente del consejo en primera plana (SP). Yo acabo de abrir ahora otro corto en el DAX, con su debida protección. Me llevan barriendo varias veces durante los últimos días pero ... los 100 pipos de esta mañana en el euroyen al menos me permiten no estar en rojo. Si es necesario me los gastaré enteros en posiciones cortas.


----------



## Janus (5 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Es solo un rumor: Grecia.. bancos Japoneses, a la apertura del mercado veremos el planteamiento.
> 
> Aunque se supone que el desenlace será a final de semana, los mentideros hierven.



Lee mi post anterior. Va en esa línea. Anda que si finalmente Grecia activa los swaps y eso arrastra el evento de crédito de los CDS ....


Lo que es difícil de digerir es que los bancos estén llenos de pasta para meterlo debajo del colchón en el BCE. Con lo retricente que ha estado siempre el BCE y Merkel .... que ahora hayan accedido quizás sea porque va a haber una buena movida que requiera que los bancos estén repletitos de dinero por si se seca la fuente. Ojala pero con nosotros cortos en los índices.

Recuerdo un post que puse hace unas semanas con el link a un artículo que comentaba que podría existir un documento con la planificación del default de Grecia (para el 23 de Marzo). Creo que su origen podría estar en JP Morgan o por el estilo. Desde luego, recuerdo que se mencionaba a la banca americana que en el fondo es quién emite la mayor parte de los CDS.


----------



## Estilicón (5 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Los usanos están más cerca de corregir que de pegar otro tirón al alza. Ahí les está esperando el chulibex para ir más abajo todavía.
> 
> Paciencia.



Sí, está claro que tiene que corregir.

El tema del acojone va por el siguiente planteamiento: Veo a IBE en 4,40. En teoría no es mal precio de acuerdo a su valor contable, es una empresa que vende algo necesario, y puede ser buena opción para cartera a largo plazo. Lo barajas en tu mente como opción, pero veo al dow en 13000 puntos, con una subida de 3000 puntos que no ha corregido y me digo "jarll, quieto parao".

Está claro que hay que tener paciencia. Admiro su frialdad a la hora de decidir el momento de tomar posición.

Por cierto, no se olvide de avisar cuando empiece a divisar "el momento".


----------



## bertok (5 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Sí, está claro que tiene que corregir.
> 
> El tema del acojone va por el siguiente planteamiento: Veo a IBE en 4,40. En teoría no es mal precio de acuerdo a su valor contable, es una empresa que vende algo necesario, y puede ser buena opción para cartera a largo plazo. Lo barajas en tu mente como opción, pero veo al dow en 13000 puntos, con una subida de 3000 puntos que no ha corregido y me digo "jarll, quieto parao".
> 
> ...



Para enganchar un ciclo alcista y sostenido de largo plazo, es probable que todavía falten unos años.

Para pillar rebotes +10% hay que estar atentos a las caidas que vendrán.


----------



## diosmercado (5 Mar 2012)

Siento ensuciar, pero he de decir que estas ultimas 2 paginas son magnificas.


----------



## VOTIN (5 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Sí, está claro que tiene que corregir.
> 
> El tema del acojone va por el siguiente planteamiento: Veo a IBE en 4,40. En teoría no es mal precio de acuerdo a su valor contable, es una empresa que vende algo necesario, y puede ser buena opción para cartera a largo plazo. Lo barajas en tu mente como opción, pero veo al dow en 13000 puntos, con una subida de 3000 puntos que no ha corregido y me digo "jarll, quieto parao".
> 
> ...



Las bajadas del ibex vendran por las bajadas del SAN,BBVA,TLF con que esten a 3,8 -4 y 9,8 ya tienes el ibex a 7000
Y ese escenario es probable,ello arrastrara a las demas,pero a algunas mas que a otras a Ibe no mas de a 4 y asi con otras de ese estilo
Hay que estar alejado de estas,bancos en general


----------



## Janus (5 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Sí, está claro que tiene que corregir.
> 
> El tema del acojone va por el siguiente planteamiento: Veo a IBE en 4,40. En teoría no es mal precio de acuerdo a su valor contable, es una empresa que vende algo necesario, y puede ser buena opción para cartera a largo plazo. Lo barajas en tu mente como opción, pero veo al dow en 13000 puntos, con una subida de 3000 puntos que no ha corregido y me digo "jarll, quieto parao".
> 
> ...



De estar hay que estar mayoritariamente en índices. Como empiece la feria, las acciones no respetan nada.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Mar 2012)

Es curioso, todo el mundo está bajista, todos en este foro (bueno, no todo el mundo es gacela pura y dura, hay gente muy conocedora del mercado, cierto) en este y en otros foros. Si todo el mundo es bajista, todo el mundo habrá vendido, pues entonces...subirá!!


----------



## bertok (5 Mar 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Es curioso, todo el mundo está bajista, todos en este foro (bueno, no todo el mundo es gacela pura y dura, hay gente muy conocedora del mercado, cierto) en este y en otros foros. Si todo el mundo es bajista, todo el mundo habrá vendido, pues entonces...subirá!!



La gacelada está dentro.

La bolsa está barata y tal ::


----------



## Janus (5 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Yo recuerdo un día hace unos cuantos meses, cuando nos íbamos al guano todos los índices de la mano, y de repente, en la última media de hora de sesión yanki, dieron un giro y se pusieron a subir como posesos.
> 
> Hoy en día, nosotros estamos con muchos de los valores no muy lejos de aquella época, y si el ibex está en 8500 y en aquella época eran 7600, se debe sobre todo a los grandes bancos que andan como un 20% por encima que entonces. Telefónica apenas anda un 5% por encima que entonces y algunos hasta han cotizado en mínimos de los últimos años estos días.
> 
> El tema es que me acojona que igual que un día subieron como locos, llegue el día que haya un crash a última hora de la sesión americana y me pillen con el carrito del helao. Los datos americanos de la semana pasada no fueron para tirar cohetes, sino más bien preocupantes, y a poco que despierten de su "sueño americano" y sacudan, o simplemente corrijan parte de la subida, muchos valores del ibex podrían irse a la escombrera. O al menos eso me parece a mi.



Los índices no estaban en máximos y si no recuerdo mal, un día de madrugada, el crack Market Maker avisó que se podía bajar mucho pero si le daba por pasar de los los 1215, vendría un tirón impresionante. Y así fué, para eso sirven los stops.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Es solo un rumor: Grecia.. bancos Japoneses, a la apertura del mercado veremos el planteamiento.
> 
> Aunque se supone que el desenlace será a final de semana, los mentideros hierven.



¿qué pasa con los bancos japoneses?


----------



## Janus (5 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Sí, está claro que tiene que corregir.
> 
> El tema del acojone va por el siguiente planteamiento: Veo a IBE en 4,40. En teoría no es mal precio de acuerdo a su valor contable, es una empresa que vende algo necesario, y puede ser buena opción para cartera a largo plazo. Lo barajas en tu mente como opción, pero veo al dow en 13000 puntos, con una subida de 3000 puntos que no ha corregido y me digo "jarll, quieto parao".
> 
> ...



Pues yo ya lo estoy viendo y por ello, construyendo una posición bajista.
Eso sí, no me haga lo mismo no vaya a ser que pierda pasta.


----------



## Janus (5 Mar 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Es curioso, todo el mundo está bajista, todos en este foro (bueno, no todo el mundo es gacela pura y dura, hay gente muy conocedora del mercado, cierto) en este y en otros foros. Si todo el mundo es bajista, todo el mundo habrá vendido, pues entonces...subirá!!



Qué va ..... Todo el mundo está alcista, basta con ver los periódicos y los medios digitales. Ya saben, el LTRO .....

En cualquier caso, el stop ....


----------



## ghkghk (5 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La gacelada está dentro.
> 
> La bolsa está barata y tal ::



Es que la bolsa esta barata. Otra cosa es que lo vaya a estar mucho mas...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (5 Mar 2012)

El DAX, lo vean como lo vean, el rsi, el estocástico y el macd están todos marcando bajista.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Mar 2012)

Para los bajistas, telefónica y sus 12,6, de rebajarlos para dentro con 1 euro de rango de posible ganancia. Eso sí, hay que perderlos primero


----------



## bertok (5 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Es que la bolsa esta barata. Otra cosa es que lo vaya a estar mucho mas...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Algunas eléctricas están muy endeudadas.

Las constructoras asfixiadas de deudas.

Timofónica con muy malas perspectivas y un negocio en declive.

Los bancos con un pufo tremendo y que va a lastrar sus cuentas.

Las compañías medias que tienen su mercado en el suelo patrio, están muertas.

......

No veo la bolsa barata, de momento. También creo que en la zona baja del ciclo actual se podrán encontrar los mejores precios de los últimos 30 años.


----------



## ghkghk (5 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Algunas eléctricas están muy endeudadas.
> 
> Las constructoras asfixiadas de deudas.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que TEF y las electricas ya cotizan a precios de negocio en declive y deuda. Hay muchas empresas medias que de no cotizar en el Ibex estarian un minimo de un 15% por encima, puesto que estan internacionalizadas y su precio sin embargo esta muy castigado por ser españolas.

Los bancos, ni los miro. 

Por mucho que el suelo sean los 7.200, por ejemplo, eso no es mas que otro 15% de caida. Y hasta llegar quiza se cobren uno o dos dividendos por el camino. Hay mas recorrido al alza que a la baja, mucho mas. Y ojo, que caer caera. Pero no seria la primera vez que desde los 7.700-800 esperando los seismiles muchos dejan escapar el tren a los 9.xxx.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (5 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo creo que TEF y las electricas ya cotizan a precios de negocio en declive y deuda. Hay muchas empresas medias que de no cotizar en el Ibex estarian un minimo de un 15% por encima, puesto que estan internacionalizadas y su precio sin embargo esta muy castigado por ser españolas.
> 
> Los bancos, ni los miro.
> 
> ...



No le quito la razón pero las veremos más bajas.

El aspecto técnico y las perspectivas de negocio de TEF son muy malas. Tanto que da miedo.

Las eléctricas cuando lleguen a su nivel serán buenos candidatas para la burbuja del mañana.


----------



## Janus (5 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No le quito la razón pero las veremos más bajas.
> 
> El aspecto técnico y las perspectivas de negocio de TEF son muy malas. Tanto que da miedo.
> 
> Las eléctricas cuando lleguen a su nivel serán buenos candidatas para la burbuja del mañana.



No olviden el coste de oportunidad. Si tan fácil sería, los bancos estarían metiendo sus perras en la bolsa y sin embargo lo tienen en el BCE rentando al 0,25%. Hay tema en los markets.

Ojo, si hay alguien que son listos como el hambre, esos son los bancos que van a salvar los muebles mejor que peor.


----------



## bertok (5 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No olviden el coste de oportunidad. Si tan fácil sería, los bancos estarían metiendo sus perras en la bolsa y sin embargo lo tienen en el BCE rentando al 0,25%. Hay tema en los markets.
> 
> Ojo, si hay alguien que son listos como el hambre, esos son los bancos que van a salvar los muebles mejor que peor.



Primero tienen que salvar los ladrillos ..... después tendrán tiempo para la fornitura ::


----------



## VOTIN (5 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo creo que TEF y las electricas ya cotizan a precios de negocio en declive y deuda. Hay muchas empresas medias que de no cotizar en el Ibex estarian un minimo de un 15% por encima, puesto que estan internacionalizadas y su precio sin embargo esta muy castigado por ser españolas.
> 
> Los bancos, ni los miro.
> 
> ...



Yo he puesto la salida de ibe mañana ,si entra, a 4,5
no me fio de su hija gamesa ni de su padre acs ni de su tio papaestado
Las veremos arrastrarse cerca de 3,5 porque a los 3 les ira mal y lo repercutiran en ibe


----------



## Janus (5 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Primero tienen que salvar los ladrillos ..... después tendrán tiempo para la fornitura ::



No lo van a dejar quebrar pero sí sufrir más. Además por estos pagos reina la Merkel con toda su ignorancia. El día que se deje barbas, otro galló reinará.


----------



## ponzi (5 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> PONZI ha dicho que va a vender todas las ibe para meterse en A.Dominguez











j-z dijo:


> Que lo meta en gamesa antes.











VOTIN dijo:


> A 2 euros si no bajan las demas no es malo
> aunque entre SAN a 5 ,etc si hay donde escoger barato pues no
> Hace semanas todos los analistos de la tele recomendaban comprar a 17 arcelor y tal y tal ahora va camino de los 13 euros
> Habra buenas oportunidades el mes que viene
> ...



Ibe es una apuesta de futuro (2020). Empresa anticrisis. Su cash flow operativo da 7000 mill al año y lo esta usando para expandirse, su deuda se mantiene estable en los 28000 mill y cada año consigue acabar con mas de 2000 mill en caja.El dia que deje de invertir y se dedique a amortizar deuda , en 6 años paga casi la totalidad, multiplicando asi sus beneficios.Hasta entonces se mantendra en las sombras. Todas sus inversiones deberian dar frutos pronto. Adominguez esta muy barata,yo calculo que vale 3 veces mas.No cambio ibe por AD.AD es una apuesta muy arriesgada para entrar cuando se vea el suelo de la crisis en este pais (calculo que a finales de año o principios del que viene)(supongo que mas de 5 meses sin incremento neto de parados puede ser una señal).Como no lo veo claro seguire incrementando mi posicion en el fondo y el resto en liquidez


----------



## VOTIN (6 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ibe es una apuesta de futuro (2020). Empresa anticrisis. Su cash flow operativo da 7000 mill al año y lo esta usando para expandirse, su deuda se mantiene estable en los 28000 mill y cada año consigue acabar con mas de 2000 mill en caja.El dia que deje de invertir y se dedique a amortizar deuda , en 6 años paga casi la totalidad, multiplicando asi sus beneficios.Hasta entonces se mantendra en las sombras. Todas sus inversiones deberian dar frutos pronto. Adominguez esta muy barata,yo calculo que vale 3 veces mas.No cambio ibe por AD.AD es una apuesta muy arriesgada para entrar cuando se vea el suelo de la crisis en este pais (calculo que a finales de año o principios del que viene)(supongo que mas de 5 meses sin incremento neto de parados puede ser una señal).Como no lo veo claro seguire incrementando mi posicion en el fondo y el resto en liquidez



Andate con ojo que las ibe te mandrilan
aunque no discuto la solvencia de la empresa si advierto que pagara las consecuencias de los infortunios de acs,gamesa y la tarifa
Me reitero,la veremos a 3,5


----------



## J-Z (6 Mar 2012)

IBE no creo que mandrilee mucho más, lo que está es aburrida de cojones sin volatilidad alguna ni a la baja ni al alza que es lo que da las plusvis, mira las INDRA en 3 días 80 cents ahí to chulas. IBE no se ha debido mover ni 40 cent en 3 meses.


----------



## ponzi (6 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No le quito la razón pero las veremos más bajas.
> 
> El aspecto técnico y las perspectivas de negocio de TEF son muy malas. Tanto que da miedo.
> 
> Las eléctricas cuando lleguen a su nivel serán buenos candidatas para la burbuja del mañana.



investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/financials.asp?ticker=TEF:SM

Perspectivas de negocio malas telefonica?jajajajaja ; sus ventas han ascendido a 65000 mill, un 10% mas que el año pasado. Si no hubiese dotado provisiones su beneficio habria superado de lejos los 10000 mill.Su problema no es su negocio es su abultada deuda a largo plazo superior a 60000 mill. Si tienen un poco de vision de futuro deberian reducir minimo su dividendo un 50%-60% y amortizar deuda.No tiene sentido pagar un 8% de interes.


----------



## J-Z (6 Mar 2012)

TEF tiene una pinta horrible, la veo en 10,xx si viene el guanazo.


----------



## Janus (6 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/financials.asp?ticker=TEF:SM
> 
> Perspectivas de negocio malas telefonica?jajajajaja ; sus ventas han ascendido a 65000 mill, un 10% mas que el año pasado. Si no hubiese dotado provisiones su beneficio habria superado de lejos los 10000 mill.Su problema no es su negocio es su abultada deuda a largo plazo superior a 60000 mill. Si tienen un poco de vision de futuro deberian reducir minimo su dividendo un 50%-60% y amortizar deuda.No tiene sentido pagar un 8% de interes.



Hablo con cierto conocimiento inside.
La empresa es buena pero tiene dos problemas grandes.

-Necesitan reinventarse para no quedar en un mero revendedor de minutos y tráfico. No olvide que siguen viviendo de nuestros padres y su absoluta inercia a seguir con Telefónica. Las cuotas de abono son bestiales en cuanto a lo que representan en su cuenta de resultados.
Su historia no es precisamente exitosa cuando han tratado de reorientar todo o parte de su negocio. Ejemplos como la entrada en internet (Lycos, Terra) y en el mundo de los servicios profesionales (Telefónica Sistemas y TSOL) así lo demuestran. No se puede ir a esquiar con el mismo equipaje que cuando se va a la playa.

-Parten de una posición idílica en cuanto a margen operativa. Basta con revisar sus últimas cuentas publicadas y se podrá ver el bajón en ebitda (unos 8 puntos porcentuales). Y lo que queda morena para rondarte porque la competencia se conforma con menor beneficio bruto de explotación. Los entrantes en ADSL y sobre todo los MVNOs les están rompiendo el ojete.

Dos verdades ciertas (valga la redundancia).
-Tienen un problema importante con la deuda y más ahora que es un tema de amplia sensibilidad empresarial. Eso les limita pero no llegará la sangre al rio.
-Más importante, arreglan su cuenta de resultados porque tienen un beneficio bruto de explotacion brutal y por debajo de él tienen una partida enorme que tunean a su antojo. Es la inversión en el desarrollo de la red (que el futuro del negocio en parte). Cada año invierten menos de forma efectiva y con eso van salvando año a año. Un dato, no hace tanto estaban invirtiendo cuatro veces menos que hace 10 años.

Pero sigue siendo una churrera. La bolsa no cotiza si es buena o es mala. Cotiza claramente que año a año lo está haciendo peor que el anterior.


----------



## ponzi (6 Mar 2012)

j-z dijo:


> TEF tiene una pinta horrible, la veo en 10,xx si viene el guanazo.



Es como iberdrola, necesitan reestructurar su deuda. Si sus presidentes fuesen propietarios con % elevados del capital seguro que hace mucho que hubiesen reducido al minimo o eliminado los dividendos y utilizado ese dinero para amortizar deuda.Son apuestas a futuro dependientes de cuando tomaran las decisiones los mandamases. Tanto una como otra tienen capacidad para pagar todas sus deudas en menos de una decada. Supongo que no lo haran a cp porque significaria reducir al minimo los dividendos reduciendo las cotizaciones al maximo y poniendolas indirectamente el cartel de opable.


----------



## ponzi (6 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hablo con cierto conocimiento inside.
> La empresa es buena pero tiene dos problemas grandes.
> 
> -Necesitan reinventarse para no quedar en un mero revendedor de minutos y tráfico. No olvide que siguen viviendo de nuestros padres y su absoluta inercia a seguir con Telefónica. Las cuotas de abono son bestiales en cuanto a lo que representan en su cuenta de resultados.
> ...



No mires el ebita,mira sus ventas.Tef de españa ha funcionado muy mal los ultimos años en españa, se durmieron en los laureles. Pero estan mejorando. Donde nadie les pisa es en sudamerica y muy probablemente les ocurra lo mismo en china con su alianza.España no es su objetivo. Conozco tsol,tservicios,internacional,tgestiona,adquira, para mi su GRAN problema ademas de su deuda es que han sido como un estado, su plantilla supera las 100000 personas. Es muy dificil gobernar a tantas personas. Yo creo que tienen la receta para mejorar su balance de aqui a unos años. Que alierta lo haga es otra historia


----------



## ponzi (6 Mar 2012)

.............


----------



## FranR (6 Mar 2012)

j-z dijo:


> TEF tiene una pinta horrible, la veo en 10,xx si viene el guanazo.



Con un solo dígito...ya se ha comentado varias veces.
Junto con Gamesa debajo de 2


----------



## Janus (6 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No mires el ebita,mira sus ventas.Tef de españa ha funcionado muy mal los ultimos años en españa, se durmieron en los laureles. Pero estan mejorando. Donde nadie les pisa es en sudamerica y muy probablemente les ocurra lo mismo en china con su alianza.España no es su objetivo. Conozco tsol,tservicios,internacional,tgestiona,adquira, para mi su GRAN problema ademas de su deuda es que han sido como un estado, su plantilla supera las 100000 personas. Es muy dificil gobernar a tantas personas. Yo creo que tienen la receta para mejorar su balance de aqui a unos años. Que alierta lo haga es otra historia



Pues sabrás entonces que la central de compras la tienen en Alemania y que la adjudicación de pedidos se hace allí con un rejón/comisión del 4%.

El apretar al proveedor no da para mucho más.
La frescura de la juventud americana les está rompiendo los esquemas. Lo que solemos llamar "modelos de negocio en red" por definición suponen escasa barrera de entrada en cuanto a capital. Ese siempre ha sido su muro de contención respecto a la competencia pero ésta ahora ha cambiado.

En Brasil principalmente (porque en Méjico no se comen un colín contra America Móvil) están repitiendo la historia de éxito de España pero es en el MISMO TIPO DE NEGOCIO!!!!. Ese tiene fecha de caducidad. Lo dicho, no es para ahora mismo, tienen que reinventarse y hasta que no se traigan a un guiri a gobernan las operaciones .... no lo lograrán.

.... y les libra la dichosa manía estatal de crear un campeón nacional ... que es lo que hace que tengan un market share sonrojante en el segmento Empresas. Y por Dios que la gobierne un profesional del sector porque eso asegurará la innovacion a medio plazo. Los financieros son artistas en el riguroso corto plazo pero hipotecan el futuro. Vete a decirle a un financiero que hay que meterse a separar legalmente la red de la parte comercial (por poner un ejemplo que ha generado mil debates y miedos internos).


----------



## The Hellion (6 Mar 2012)

Este hilo es una maravilla. 

Llevo casi 48 horas sin dormir. No por mis vecinos, porque soy un privilegiado: en el piso de abajo, una oficina, al lado, casa vacía (los vecinos viven en el edificio de al lado), arriba lo mismo, o sea, que básicamente estoy rodeado de pisos vacíos en un bloque habitado, así que si alguien hace ruido... soy yo. 

De todas formas, incluso en el paraíso pasan cosas raras. Y el sábado el vecino de arriba me inundó el piso. Y mi compañero de despacho se cortó la mano. Y yo llevo desde el domingo tratando de apagar fuegos mientras la mancha del techo crece y crece. 

Y el lavavajillas se fue al guano el domingo. 

Cuando por fin he conseguido arreglar el jaleo del trabajo, me he ido de compras, me he fundido una pasta en lavavajillas, deshumidificadores y artilugios varios, llego a casa fundido a las once y media de la noche, se me ocurre leer el hilo, y descubro que hoy les ha dado por el "Cómo ganar amigos e influir en las personas", versión hijoputesca. 

Por lo menos, me voy a la cama después de haberme reído un rato. Y además, hoy era el día sin IVA en las tiendas de electrodomésticos. Como decía el filósofo, la vida es una caja de bombones...


----------



## FranR (6 Mar 2012)

Todo ligeramente verde, el Eur/dol tirón (pequeño) a la baja a la 1, pero sin llegar a romper.

Aguanto media hora, por si...y a dormir que mañana empezamos temprano.


----------



## Janus (6 Mar 2012)

Yo no veo más que los índices comprimiéndose por arriba. Amagos de cuñas varias y cada vez más apretados las series entre las alcistas y las resistencias. Es de recibo un corrección coño!!!!.

O es que no nos van a dar ese gustazo?. Son capaces de romper hacia arriba para marcarse después el descenso pero venir tiene que venir.

Buen doble techo en timeframe de minutos en el euro-dolar.

No se ve muchas veces tanta descorrelacción entre índices europeo y las divisas. En USA muchos sectores productivos sufriendo. En particular el de las carboneras que si algo cotizan son las perspectivas de actividad económica en India y China.

Qué bien vendría una bajada fuerte o fortísima de los índices asiáticos esta noche aquí!!!!

Nuevamente un corto bien protegido en el euroyen. A ver si es como ayer que dió amplias alegrías al amanecer. Otros 100 pipos vendrían bien.

Qué bien vendría también que mañana el ProShares VIX Short Term ETF estuviera por encima de 53. Le daría una buena figura.


----------



## FranR (6 Mar 2012)

Yo voy enganchado a Eur/dol...a corto of course.

No hay otro camino.


----------



## Janus (6 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Yo voy enganchado a Eur/dol...a corto of course.
> 
> No hay otro camino.



Ese doble techo mentado es bueno. Yo ando en el euroyen por lo que uno que otro, los dos persiguen un euro más débil para sacarle una pasta si se deja.

La verdad es que no sé que narices hace el DAX subiendo.


----------



## faraico (6 Mar 2012)

Esto lo he leido en algún sitio antes....fue aqui??

"Cómo ganar amigos e influir en las personas"

ienso:


Ponzi, cuando habla de "el fondo"...a qué se refiere? Me he perdido:ouch:


----------



## Janus (6 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Esto lo he leido en algún sitio antes....fue aqui??
> 
> "Cómo ganar amigos e influir en las personas"
> 
> ...




Ponzi está ya durmiendo para ilustrarnos ...... o estudiando porque no quiere ser trader:


----------



## Janus (6 Mar 2012)

Estaba viendo que por lo menos las divisas han corregido algo desde los últimos máximos. Una puta mierda pero algo es algo.
Sin embargo, los índices nada de nada.
Esto hay que arreglarlo.


----------



## faraico (6 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ponzi está ya durmiendo para ilustrarnos ...... o estudiando porque no quiere ser trader:




Joder, es que es un cognazo lo del horario....estoy en Brasil y aquí son las 21.35....

A las 23 estoy en la cama, que a las 5 no sé por qué el reloj biológico me despierta para ver en la blackberry desde la cama cómo abre el ibex:ouch:

IG markets anuncia una ligera brisa verde en la apertura...

VOTIN, le sigo....esto no me gusta un pelo...las IBE salen a 4,54....que yo compré 1 céntimo más caro que usted....a nada que suba 1,X% en la apertura me vale.


----------



## FranR (6 Mar 2012)

Pues que por nosotros no quede...en cfd cortitos en SP....por eso de ayudar

P.D. si lo se soy un bolsópata sin remedio:ouch:


----------



## Janus (6 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pues que por nosotros no quede...en cfd cortitos en SP....por eso de ayudar
> 
> P.D. si lo se soy un bolsópata sin remedio:ouch:



Que bueno sería perder los mínimos de hoy en 59. Por arriba, los 68 definen la continuidad bajista de cortísimo plazo, viendo timeframe de horas.
El estocástico va con divergencia bajista clara durante ya varios días.


----------



## ponzi (6 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ponzi está ya durmiendo para ilustrarnos ...... o estudiando porque no quiere ser trader:











faraico dijo:


> Esto lo he leido en algún sitio antes....fue aqui??
> 
> "Cómo ganar amigos e influir en las personas"
> 
> ...



A indices...


----------



## ponzi (6 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pues sabrás entonces que la central de compras la tienen en Alemania y que la adjudicación de pedidos se hace allí con un rejón/comisión del 4%.
> 
> El apretar al proveedor no da para mucho más.
> La frescura de la juventud americana les está rompiendo los esquemas. Lo que solemos llamar "modelos de negocio en red" por definición suponen escasa barrera de entrada en cuanto a capital. Ese siempre ha sido su muro de contención respecto a la competencia pero ésta ahora ha cambiado.
> ...



El modelo de negocio en tef esta basado en apoyos gubernamentales hacia un gigante del sector en cada pais. Tef sabe perfectamente que es la unica forma de obtener una ventaja competitiva a largo plazo.En algunos paises como brasil ya lo ha conseguido. Estrategicamente no les veras ir a por francia u otro pais de forma de forma directa, tendrian las de perder.Por eso directamente han lanzado opas. El negocio de tef son las redes no internet ni tampoco las aplicaciones en la nube, antes de empezar saben que tendrian la batalla perdida.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Mar 2012)

guanos dias


----------



## Mulder (6 Mar 2012)

A los buenos días!

Parece que las plegarias de guano van a cumplirse:

LARGOS: 19.74359% - CORTOS: 80.25641%

Hace un rato me daba una probabilidad de largos de menos del 10%


----------



## politicodemadreputa (6 Mar 2012)

Tiene pinta de que hoy perderemos los 8400


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Pues yo creo que el mejor método para la vecina molesta es el que ha propuesto aitor, además si se ponen de acuerdo todos los vecinos....
> 
> ...



gap al alza dice


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Mar 2012)

Guerreros del Guano.....

To meeeeeeeeee


<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/lbT2lHtYtEQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Mulder (6 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> gap al alza dice



A ud. le podríamos aplicar perfectamente aquello de ver la paja en el ojo ajeno y no ver la viga en el propio.


----------



## AssGaper (6 Mar 2012)

Call of Oso Guanoso


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A ud. le podríamos aplicar perfectamente aquello de ver la paja en el ojo ajeno y no ver la viga en el propio.



luego dicen de no decir nada con la seguridad con que lo dice el jran MV , pero ahi lo tenemos guano a partir de los 8900 , sea humilde sin humildad no es posible nada


----------



## Burbujilimo (6 Mar 2012)

Cuando testeaba el koncorde no llegué a obtener muy buenos resultados con él, sin embargo últimamente está dando una señal bastante clara de acumulación de manos fuertes en los hotelillos de Votin... 

Grafico de 200 sesiones diario:


Por soportes parece que acaba de perder el soporte de los 2,43 y acaba de tener recientemente un cruce de medias móviles a la baja (22-24 de febrero)

¿Como lo veis?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> a esto es lo que me refiero cuando miro
> *[INDRA]*
> 
> 
> ...





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si que lo doy, me pica el huevo izquierdo, y eso es guano! :XX:
> 
> Ya en serio tiene toda la razón. No doy ninguna razón para que baje. Sólo acoto posibilidades. Si sube de *10.2*, escenario bajista roto y si que la vería por 10.4-10.6.
> 
> ...




Cuidadorlllllll que no digo que guanee, pero la posibilidad está ahí.

Si pierde los 9.95. Pardas 9.85 y 9.76. Si perdiese este último nivel aumentan mucho las posibilidades de multiguaneo....


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Mar 2012)

MV prometio guano en los 8900 y por ventura asi no a sucedido , abrid sus corazones a la humildad


----------



## Pepe Broz (6 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cuidadorlllllll que no digo que guanee, pero la posibilidad está ahí.
> 
> Si pierde los 9.95. Pardas 9.85 y 9.76. Si perdiese este último nivel aumentan mucho las posibilidades de multiguaneo....





9.92 ahora.
Las Gamesas a 2.29 Edito. 2.28


----------



## Optimista bien informado (6 Mar 2012)

2.25


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Mar 2012)

Je veux que mon euro societe generale. ALE!!!!!


----------



## vyk (6 Mar 2012)

¡Vaya galleta que me estoy pegando con mis Siemens...!

Este año parece que me hayan echado un mal de ojo...


----------



## Mulder (6 Mar 2012)

Parece que ya hemos visto todo el guano de momento, ahora a subir un poco hasta nuevo aviso.


----------



## VOTIN (6 Mar 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Tiene pinta de que hoy perderemos los 8400



¿Como van las gamesas?


----------



## VOTIN (6 Mar 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Cuando testeaba el koncorde no llegué a obtener muy buenos resultados con él, sin embargo últimamente está dando una señal bastante clara de acumulación de manos fuertes en los hotelillos de Votin...
> 
> Grafico de 200 sesiones diario:
> 
> ...



Estan acumulando y retirando cortos,suelen comprar a finales de la tarde y lo mismo se tiran 3 dias sin aparecer
De todas formas creo que las quieren tirar a 2,2 y dejan que el mercado las
lleve ,si guanea el mercado bajan solas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Mar 2012)

Quiero mi € por acción en soc.gen HOY! :baba:
Luego si quieren, pueden subir un poco 

edit: un empuhoncito más _si vous plait_


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Mar 2012)

vamos putita a por los minimos del año :baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que ya hemos visto todo el guano de momento, ahora a subir un poco hasta nuevo aviso.



que poca FED y mas que nada a ustec le falta humildad :ouch:


----------



## Adriangtir (6 Mar 2012)

A mi bbva me esta dejando muy buen sabor de boca, el SL ya protege unos euros así que salvo gap cabrón las posiciones están salvadas.

Sr. FranR mi entrada en el €/$ la cerro el stop dinámico salvándome unos 10 pipos positivos. No me quejo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Mar 2012)

joder que miedo da cuando P.G. postea....
Como me joda la posición lo reporto por gafe.

edit: Yessssssssssss, más de 1€ por acción pal pirata  (debe haber bajado porque he reportado a P.G. por gafe :XX


----------



## politicodemadreputa (6 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿Como van las gamesas?



No he metido en nada aun...


----------



## Mulder (6 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que poca FED y mas que nada a ustec le falta humildad :ouch:



Hay muchísimo volumen vendedor en este momento, pero ya está colocado, los leoncios en este momento compran sin dar apariencia de que el precio suba, pero en algún momento podríamos ver un pepinazo al alza que deje a muchos con un palmo de narices.

edito: mientras escribía esto han metido la venta más grande del día, así que retiro lo dicho y me pongo en plan guanoso de nuevo.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Mar 2012)

en 8230-8250 cierro los cortos , preveo rebotito ya ya cargare tal vez mañana


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Hay muchísimo volumen vendedor en este momento, pero ya está colocado, los leoncios en este momento compran sin dar apariencia de que el precio suba, pero en algún momento podríamos ver un pepinazo al alza que deje a muchos con un palmo de narices.



hombre claro , es mas las gacelas ya estan vendedoras 8: 

ahora , eso no quiere decir que toque reboton inmediatamente


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Mar 2012)

Closed SG. con 1.1€ euros por acción, hoy entraré de nuevo


----------



## Adriangtir (6 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en *8230-8250* cierro los cortos , preveo rebotito ya ya cargare tal vez mañana



Ya empezamos con sus operativas.

De 8900@7200-6800 (usted lo dijo).

Ahora, y 1000 puntos antes, ya habla de cerrar cortos.

A parte de los 3 meses que lleva dando la tabarra.

Francamente usted es idiota.


----------



## ghkghk (6 Mar 2012)

Vaya entradita me casqué en Repsol... Creía que estaba en la parte baja de un canal ascendente iniciado en agosto 2011, con mínimos y máximos crecientes. Pero va a ser que lo que busca son los mínimos, mínimos...


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Ya empezamos con sus operativas.
> 
> De 8900@7200-6800 (usted lo dijo).
> 
> ...



:XX: cerramos para cargar mañana mismo , preveo un rebotito que me permita acrecentar las ganancias poniendome corto desde mas arriba


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Mar 2012)

8230-8250 es el nivel que preveo para un rebotito aprovechable , pero MV no lo aprovechara por el tema de no ir contra la tendencia  

¿ que niveles manejan los intradiarios ?


----------



## Greco (6 Mar 2012)

¿Hasta donde bajamos?¿Esto no se aguanta en 8300?


----------



## Antiparras (6 Mar 2012)

no es el hilo apropiado, pero me acaba de llegar el rumor de la intervención de caja españa por parte del BdE


----------



## AssGaper (6 Mar 2012)

Stop profit puesto a 8305. +1000 € de reward de momento. Me estoy tocando.


----------



## VOTIN (6 Mar 2012)

No hay piedad para las gamesas,se escuchan los gritos de la gacelada desde aqui


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Mar 2012)

vamos putita :Aplauso:

marditohs intras , suelten los niveles para el ibex cojones ya


----------



## ghkghk (6 Mar 2012)

Antiparras dijo:


> no es el hilo apropiado, pero me acaba de llegar el rumor de la intervención de caja españa por parte del BdE



Rumores+cajas intervenidas= claro que es su hilo!!


----------



## tortilla (6 Mar 2012)

BBVA sigue dando dinero en el lado correcto. 

Gamesa dando lecciones sobre sl. 

A mi repsol me sigue dando lado corto.


----------



## ghkghk (6 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> No hay piedad para las gamesas,se escuchan los gritos de la gacelada desde aqui



Es que lleva otro 10% desde la discusión de si estaba a la misma distancia de 5 que de 0. Se chupa descensos del 10% semanal como si nada... La de inversores pillados que debe haber señor...


----------



## FranR (6 Mar 2012)

Señores buenos días...


----------



## VOTIN (6 Mar 2012)

Arreon para las gamesas -4,76%
estan perforan los 2 euros hacia abajo con toda tranquilidad


----------



## tortilla (6 Mar 2012)

Que recuerdos discutiendo cuando estaban en 23-28 hace 4 años, en el foro de expansion de bolsa marcaron una epoca, esas tardes discutiendo con los taligameseros, aquello era la oportunidad de la vida, iban a volar decian. Vuelo sin motor, jo, que mayor me hago.

Ibertrola 4,39


----------



## FranR (6 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Yo voy enganchado a Eur/dol...a corto of course.
> 
> No hay otro camino.





FranR dijo:


> Pues que por nosotros no quede...en cfd cortitos en SP....por eso de ayudar
> 
> P.D. si lo se soy un bolsópata sin remedio:ouch:



Esto es empezar la mañana con alegría...


----------



## FranR (6 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Arreon para las gamesas -4,76%
> estan perforan los 2 euros hacia abajo con toda tranquilidad





FranR dijo:


> Con un solo dígito...ya se ha comentado varias veces.
> Junto con Gamesa debajo de 2



De eso mismo se habló anoche....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Rumores+cajas intervenidas= claro que es su hilo!!



Y si añade una foto con unos güenos pechos ni le digo!


----------



## FranR (6 Mar 2012)

Parece que ahora se relaja la cosa. Puede haber un intra en largo en dax...contra tendencia pero son 20 puntos.


----------



## Janus (6 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> El modelo de negocio en tef esta basado en apoyos gubernamentales hacia un gigante del sector en cada pais. Tef sabe perfectamente que es la unica forma de obtener una ventaja competitiva a largo plazo.En algunos paises como brasil ya lo ha conseguido. Estrategicamente no les veras ir a por francia u otro pais de forma de forma directa, tendrian las de perder.Por eso directamente han lanzado opas. El negocio de tef son las redes no internet ni tampoco las aplicaciones en la nube, antes de empezar saben que tendrian la batalla perdida.



Pues ellos quieren salirse de la red, hoigan!


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Parece que ahora se relaja la cosa. Puede haber un intra en largo en dax...contra tendencia pero son 20 puntos.



ya estan los contratendencieros  

no hay huevos 8:


----------



## ghkghk (6 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y si añade una foto con unos güenos pechos ni le digo!



No se sulfure, salgo al rescate!













Y para que no entren las foreras y me muerdan, algo para ellas:


----------



## Greco (6 Mar 2012)

Dios mio! Ahora mismo soy un minusvalido! Bueno, yo no, mis activos en bolsa


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 Mar 2012)

Vendo lo poquillo que tenía de BBVA y TEF. 200 euros de perdidas ente las 2. Mantengo las EBROS y las TéCNICAS. Dios nos pille confesados.


----------



## FranR (6 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Parece que ahora se relaja la cosa. Puede haber un intra en largo en dax...contra tendencia pero son 20 puntos.



:::: 


Nada....esto tiene maaaala pinta y para ir a la contra siempre hay tiempo.


Aunque tarde: Nivel relevante dax 6.760 

El Ibex 8306

Siguiente zona guanera del Ibex en <8.100 donde podría haber rebotín, para cerrar el trimestre haciendo aguas.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Mar 2012)

el guanear no se va parar :baba:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (6 Mar 2012)

Estoy aquí liadillo con un curso de inglés y echando un vistazo de reojo a GAM, TEF, MTS, IBE, el IBEX... y no puedo evitar acordarme de esta canción:

[YOUTUBE]qR-SlkUgCRg[/YOUTUBE]

Menudo día :rolleye:


----------



## pollastre (6 Mar 2012)

Es bueno el 60, pero el "playboy" de la mañana ha estado en el 74 (20 pips a contra).

Jueguecitos de 15 pips aparte, ahora es cuando viene la hora de ponerse serios. Hay varias señales claras de largo en esta zona (6760-6774) con posibilidades de 40 pips en una única operación.

No obstante, si alejamos el gráfico y vemos la caída que llevamos en tres horas, la verdad es que impone respeto a la hora de abrir posición en largo.

La sesión está siendo peculiar, necesito más tiempo para pasarla por los algoritmos. El problema es que algo me dice que no me queda demasiado tiempo antes de que la configuración se termine de desplegar y pierda la ventana de inserción...



edit: update rápido de última hora => MEWS recomienda largos en 6743, gestión de riesgo descarta 676x por exceso de incertidumbre.


FranR dijo:


> ::::
> 
> 
> Nada....esto tiene maaaala pinta y para ir a la contra siempre hay tiempo.
> ...


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Es bueno el 60, pero el "playboy" de la mañana ha estado en el 74 (20 pips a contra).
> 
> Jueguecitos de 15 pips aparte, ahora es cuando viene la hora de ponerse serios. Hay varias señales claras de largo en esta zona (6760-6774) con posibilidades de 40 pips en una única operación.
> 
> ...



la ventana de insercion es importante , cuidadin con los algoritmos y el grafico en 4 horas es el importante :XX:


----------



## Mulder (6 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> edit: update rápido de última hora => MEWS recomienda largos en 6743, gestión de riesgo descarta 676x por exceso de incertidumbre.



¿traducción de MEWS?


----------



## FranR (6 Mar 2012)

El euro se va por la cañería...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (6 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿traducción de MEWS?



¿




? 8:


----------



## pollastre (6 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿traducción de MEWS?




Acepción [1]: Ruido que emiten los gatos de Pecata ::

Acepción [2]: Momentum Early Warning System


Algo así como un radar de alerta temprana. Pero en vez de avisarte de los ICBMs, te avisa de los pepinos culeros dirigidos a nuestros ojetes-calor :cook:


----------



## FranR (6 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Es bueno el 60, pero el "playboy" de la mañana ha estado en el 74 (20 pips a contra).
> 
> Jueguecitos de 15 pips aparte, ahora es cuando viene la hora de ponerse serios. Hay varias señales claras de largo en esta zona (6760-6774) con posibilidades de 40 pips en una única operación.
> 
> ...






El 60 me sigue dando señales de entrada con cuidado en largo, especialmente porque hay un 6676 que aumenta poco a poco sus probabilidades.


Aparece un 6729


----------



## Alcaudón (6 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la ventana de insercion es importante , cuidadin con los algoritmos y el grafico en 4 horas es el importante :XX:



Sr MV, no soy de los habituales del hilo pero no dejo de seguirlo de forma diaria. Por favor, le rogaría que mantuviéramos la educación y el respeto para con los demás conforeros. Cuando empezó ud a postear de hecho encontraba sus opiniones interesantes aun cuando no coincidiera con ellas, pero estos últimos meses está escribiendo demasiados post que no aportan nada y resultan de mala educación. No puede ud pedir niveles diarios y después responder un comentario como este último. Por favor le pido que se modere y vuelva a la actitud que tenía cuando entró en el foro, ganaremos todos.


----------



## pollastre (6 Mar 2012)

Tenga ojete-calor con el 60. En él han habido hondonadas de hostias. El tira y afloja ha sido tal, que ahora mismo es difícil reconstruir la pugna que ha habido en torno a él, incluso para los módulos que están especializados precisamente en eso.

Para mí, y en mi opinión, el 60 está ya demasiado contaminado para basar una entrada en él. 



FranR dijo:


> El 60 me sigue dando señales de entrada con cuidado en largo, especialmente porque hay un 6676 que aumenta poco a poco sus probabilidades.


----------



## FranR (6 Mar 2012)

Alcaudón dijo:


> Sr MV, no soy de los habituales del hilo pero no dejo de seguirlo de forma diaria. Por favor, le rogaría que mantuviéramos la educación y el respeto para con los demás conforeros. Cuando empezó ud a postear de hecho encontraba sus opiniones interesantes aun cuando no coincidiera con ellas, pero estos últimos meses está escribiendo demasiados post que no aportan nada y resultan de mala educación. No puede ud pedir niveles diarios y después responder un comentario como este último. Por favor le pido que se modere y vuelva a la actitud que tenía cuando entró en el foro, ganaremos todos.



Haga lo que la mayoría, a la cuenta de ignorados y solo tendrá que ver que ha escrito, pero no sus trolleos.

Por mucho que la mayoría, por no decir todos, le diga que es insoportable, no se da cuenta, su bloqueo mental le impide ver que solo él mismo se considera un gurú ejperto inversó.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Mar 2012)

Alcaudón dijo:


> Sr MV, no soy de los habituales del hilo pero no dejo de seguirlo de forma diaria. Por favor, le rogaría que mantuviéramos la educación y el respeto para con los demás conforeros. Cuando empezó ud a postear de hecho encontraba sus opiniones interesantes aun cuando no coincidiera con ellas, pero estos últimos meses está escribiendo demasiados post que no aportan nada y resultan de mala educación. No puede ud pedir niveles diarios y después responder un comentario como este último. Por favor le pido que se modere y vuelva a la actitud que tenía cuando entró en el foro, ganaremos todos.



MV no puede permitir que se difunda contenido que no tiene utilidad real , para la inversion-especulacion en bolsa , es una cruzada personal


----------



## FranR (6 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Tenga ojete-calor con el 60. En él han habido hondonadas de hostias. El tira y afloja ha sido tal, que ahora mismo es difícil reconstruir la pugna que ha habido en torno a él, incluso para los módulos que están especializados precisamente en eso.
> 
> Para mí, y en mi opinión, el 60 está ya demasiado contaminado para basar una entrada en él.



Sabe que me gusta el riesgo, y al tener las posiciones cubiertas con el SP y euro/dólar no me importa hacer unas incursiones. Ya sabe eso de entrar contra tendencia hace subir la adrenalina.

ESO SI SL que no se olvide.


----------



## pollastre (6 Mar 2012)

Oh, vamos, no se gaste con el P.G. (Puto Gafe). Destila Ud. demasiada educación en ese post, para dirigirse a quien se dirije.

Si quiere un consejo, haga lo que hacemos ya una buena mayoría de habituales del hilo: póngalo en su lista de ignorados, y fin de la historia. 

Le garantizo paz de espíritu a partir de ese momento, por experiencia.





Alcaudón dijo:


> Sr MV, no soy de los habituales del hilo pero no dejo de seguirlo de forma diaria. Por favor, le rogaría que mantuviéramos la educación y el respeto para con los demás conforeros. Cuando empezó ud a postear de hecho encontraba sus opiniones interesantes aun cuando no coincidiera con ellas, pero estos últimos meses está escribiendo demasiados post que no aportan nada y resultan de mala educación. No puede ud pedir niveles diarios y después responder un comentario como este último. Por favor le pido que se modere y vuelva a la actitud que tenía cuando entró en el foro, ganaremos todos.


----------



## pollastre (6 Mar 2012)

Bueno, pues al final ahí se lleva Ud. 12 pips de momento, recorrido hasta el 74. Buen ojo.



FranR dijo:


> Sabe que me gusta el riesgo, y al tener las posiciones cubiertas con el SP y euro/dólar no me importa hacer unas incursiones. Ya sabe eso de entrar contra tendencia hace subir la adrenalina.
> 
> ESO SI SL que no se olvide.


----------



## ponzi (6 Mar 2012)

Bueno esto si empieza a ser un horno guanero.Parece que hay una carrera entre gamesa,sacyr y solaria. Sigo largo en ibe. Que niveles veis relevantes para salir de compras 8100-7800? Votin sigues con ibe, indra y repsol?


----------



## FranR (6 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Bueno, pues al final ahí se lleva Ud. 12 pips de momento, recorrido hasta el 74. Buen ojo.



Algo más ambicioso....busco 40, la señal que me daba hace un rato era para los 800.
Ajusto stop para pipas.

También le digo que como se acerque a la zona objetivo, abro unos cortos buscando el nivel que está empezando a cantar.


----------



## Janus (6 Mar 2012)

Los 52 es la barrera del SP, por debajo hay otros 20 pipos fáciles.

Poco a poco. Por cierto cerramos el euroyen de ayer noche con 120 pipos again. Ya van 220 pipos en dos días.

El DAX y el SP van de puta madre y a partir de las 15:30 el VIX dará otra tacada de reward. Barclays fenomenal. Ya era hora.

He reducido algo de carga para pillar reward y no estar tan tan tan tan metido. Que ya daba algo de miedo.

Vamos a por los 60.000 que decíamos el otro día.


----------



## FranR (6 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Bueno esto si empieza a ser un horno guanero.Parece que hay una carrera entre gamesa,sacyr y solaria. Sigo largo en ibe. Que niveles veis relevantes para salir de compras 8100-7800? Votin sigues con ibe, indra y repsol?



Como he dicho antes veo un rebote, de cierta entidad >300 en ibex en los 8.074 aprox.

Sr. Janus la entrada de anoche en Sp buena, lástima que no la hiciera con cosas "serias"


----------



## ghkghk (6 Mar 2012)

¿Por dónde romperá Gas? En mi pantalla con dos reglas sale la cuña muy fácil...







Mira Claca, hago AT!!


----------



## ponzi (6 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Como he dicho antes veo un rebote, de cierta entidad >300 en ibex en los 8.074 aprox.
> 
> Sr. Janus la entrada de anoche en Sp buena, lástima que no la hiciera con cosas "serias"



Gracias por la info. Hay que ver solaria cada dia me recuerda mas a inmobiliaria colonial


----------



## FranR (6 Mar 2012)

BBVA sigue su desastroso camino....lo dicho desde hace días. 6.3x o lo que es lo mismo, lo que se dijo ayer por la mañana...-6.8% para la entrada

El intra de ayer, falsa alarma, como ayer mismo comenté salida buscando comisiones y a volar. (realmente rebotó unos céntimos desde la entrada dada, pero lo justo para no perder)

Salta Dax...pa pipas.

Estudiando nueva entrada...largos mayor probabilidad. Last one en largo


----------



## Alcaudón (6 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV no puede permitir que se difunda contenido que no tiene utilidad real , para la inversion-especulacion en bolsa , es una cruzada personal



Ayer mismo si no me equivoco, Pollastre dijo que con la bajada de la primera hora de la mañana se había cubierto el recorrido del día a la baja y acertó, yo creo que tiene un % muy alto de fiabilidad, pero que acierte o falle es lo de menos, habrá quien se fie de él y quien no, lo importante (al menos para mi) es mantener el alto nivel de discusión en el foro que nos permite a los que lo leemos aprender mucho, y además lo hace tan ameno. Y ud cuando empezó aquí contribuía a ello, de hecho aprendí lo que es el itraxx crossover gracias a ud, pero últimamente se ha desviado de esa linea. 
Unas puyitas hechas con ingenio dan vidilla al foro, pero comentarios repetitivos y maleducados lo ensucian. Sinceramente espero que vuelva a su primera actitud, por el bien de todos


----------



## FranR (6 Mar 2012)

Madre como está el patio...para valientes...6800 -6729

Visto, si rompemos arriba el 60, largos S.L 10


----------



## VOTIN (6 Mar 2012)

Dentro de Abengoa a 14,575


----------



## Greco (6 Mar 2012)

Encima el tio habla de si mismo en tercera persona, ¿esta seguro de que no tiene algun delirio señor MV? Recabe ayuda de algun especialista... Si todo esta en orden, pruebe con el plural mayestatico, es mucho mas divertido.


----------



## pollastre (6 Mar 2012)

Puf... qué cerca estamossss.... rondando el precipicio, al final verás tú.


----------



## Alcaudón (6 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Oh, vamos, no se gaste con el P.G. (Puto Gafe). Destila Ud. demasiada educación en ese post, para dirigirse a quien se dirije.
> 
> Si quiere un consejo, haga lo que hacemos ya una buena mayoría de habituales del hilo: póngalo en su lista de ignorados, y fin de la historia.
> 
> Le garantizo paz de espíritu a partir de ese momento, por experiencia.



Hay mucha gente que lee el hilo sin participar y sin tener usuario, y no tiene esa oportunidad, creo que merece la pena intentar arreglarlo. Además realmente me gustaba el papel de MV cuando ingresó, aun cuando no coincidiera con él daba vidilla al foro, pero estos últimos meses.. buff


----------



## Seren (6 Mar 2012)

Ya lo dijo un forero hace unos dias... el que se acuesta con gamesas se levanta con pandoro, que si no me equivoco es este señor:







Por suerte aún no he decidido a pasar una noche con ella, aunque ha habido tentativas.


----------



## VOTIN (6 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Bueno esto si empieza a ser un horno guanero.Parece que hay una carrera entre gamesa,sacyr y solaria. Sigo largo en ibe. Que niveles veis relevantes para salir de compras 8100-7800? Votin sigues con ibe, indra y repsol?



Si,no he podido salir 
esperemos que esto se levante algo y abran alguna ventana


----------



## AssGaper (6 Mar 2012)

Largo 5 Dax 6767 SL 6749.42
Largo 3 Ibex 8304.6 SL 8252


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Mar 2012)

Alcaudón dijo:


> Ayer mismo si no me equivoco, Pollastre dijo que con la bajada de la primera hora de la mañana se había cubierto el recorrido del día a la baja y acertó, yo creo que tiene un % muy alto de fiabilidad, pero que acierte o falle es lo de menos, habrá quien se fie de él y quien no, lo importante (al menos para mi) es mantener el alto nivel de discusión en el foro que nos permite a los que lo leemos aprender mucho, y además lo hace tan ameno. Y ud cuando empezó aquí contribuía a ello, de hecho aprendí lo que es el itraxx crossover gracias a ud, pero últimamente se ha desviado de esa linea.
> Unas puyitas hechas con ingenio dan vidilla al foro, pero comentarios repetitivos y maleducados lo ensucian. Sinceramente espero que vuelva a su primera actitud, por el bien de todos



no digo que no se pueda acertar y ganar dinero de vez en cuando , pero para ganar dinero de forma constante no sirve , MV fue tradel y sabe de lo que habla y amigo un tradel de los buenos , de vez en cuando me tengo que reir de los tradels porque su porcentaje de acierto no es lo suficientemente alto para dedicarse al trading  

hagame caso el dinero no esta en el trading , podria darle mas consejos pero no los entenderia , pero huir del trading es un consejo que vale oro


----------



## ponzi (6 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si,no he podido salir
> esperemos que esto se levante algo y abran alguna ventana



Yo creo que saldras. Con esta bajada tan fuerte me han mandrileado incluso en ibe, las gamesas estan haciendo mucho daño


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 Mar 2012)

BBVA -3,66%. Hay que preparar el certificadora.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (6 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Puf... qué cerca estamossss.... rondando el precipicio, al final verás tú.



.
AHÍ lo veo yo en el EuroStoxx, se está apoyando en esas rayitas, si las pierde ....:abajo::abajo::abajo::abajo::abajo::abajo:


----------



## Janus (6 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Como he dicho antes veo un rebote, de cierta entidad >300 en ibex en los 8.074 aprox.
> 
> Sr. Janus la entrada de anoche en Sp buena, lástima que no la hiciera con cosas "serias"



Fué buena, muy buena. Yo tiré a euroyen, dos minis en el SP y 4 minis en el DAX. Todo liquidado ya y me quedo con las posiciones construidas días atrás.

Tengo confianza en el ProShares VIX Short Term ETF. A ver si se va por encima de 60 y le pillamos un 20%.

Tengo también de ayer noche unas First Solar en 27,97 con stop en 27,92. Cerró en 28,08 pero viendo como está el tema hoy, se ejecutará el stop. A ver si sorprende.


----------



## pollastre (6 Mar 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Largo 5 Dax 6767 SL 6749.42




Sonría, ha salido muy guapo en la foto, junto con el slippage de 1 tick (0.5 pips) que ha producido su compra de 5 Daxies  :








Estaré observándole, forastero ::::


----------



## no_loko (6 Mar 2012)

Corto en POP. Entrada 2,92. SL 3,01.

Saludos.


----------



## sarkweber (6 Mar 2012)

Lo de bankia es de traca, ni se inmuta. :vomito:


----------



## Ajetreo (6 Mar 2012)

Buenos días, 

Después de tres estupendos días de relax en Barcelona, otra vez en casa, Brrr que magnifica sería Zaragoza si consiguiésemos cerrar la puerta y que no entrase el p... cierzo.

Les encuentro felices, con buen guano :rolleye:
y algunos en su linea



VOTIN dijo:


> Dentro de Abengoa a 14,575


----------



## ponzi (6 Mar 2012)

Votin has visto almirall y Adolfo dominguez e incluso iberpapel. Me puede el miedo al riesgo.Como ves una entrada en bme?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Sonría, ha salido muy guapo en la foto, junto con el slippage de 1 tick (0.5 pips) que ha producido su compra de 5 Daxies  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es usted de lo peor.....


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Mar 2012)

los usanos intentando hacer suelo en los futuros


----------



## faraico (6 Mar 2012)

Buenos dias....

Parece que viene un poco de guano por aquí...tengan cuidado ahi fuera!


----------



## Alcaudón (6 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> podria darle mas consejos pero no los entenderia



Con este tipo de comentarios se descalifica ud a sí mismo, y provoca que otros usuarios le ignoren sistemáticamente. Yo solo tengo que darle un consejo, y es que postee con un poco más de educación. Si es que es ud capaz de entenderlo.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## VOTIN (6 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Votin has visto almirall y Adolfo dominguez e incluso iberpapel. Me puede el miedo al riesgo.Como ves una entrada en bme?



Para mi no son NI EL DOMINGUEZ NI EL ALMIRALL
ya comente esto anteriormente
El caso de BME es distinto ,va a su bola ,si hay mucho guano y movimiento sube
y al contrario tambien,lo veo positivo


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Mar 2012)

Alcaudón dijo:


> Con este tipo de comentarios se descalifica ud a sí mismo, y provoca que otros usuarios le ignoren sistemáticamente. Yo solo tengo que darle un consejo, y es que postee con un poco más de educación. Si es que es ud capaz de entenderlo.
> 
> Saludos cordiales.



me descalificaria si no tuviese ni idea de lo que es la bolsa  

voy a dejar la discusion con un ultimo consejo , tenga humildad


----------



## FranR (6 Mar 2012)

Alcaudón dijo:


> Con este tipo de comentarios se descalifica ud a sí mismo, y provoca que otros usuarios le ignoren sistemáticamente. Yo solo tengo que darle un consejo, y es que postee con un poco más de educación. Si es que es ud capaz de entenderlo.
> 
> Saludos cordiales.



No insista, está alimentando al troll

o lo que es peor, cuando le prestan atención


----------



## ponzi (6 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Dentro de Abengoa a 14,575



Tientas mucho a la suerte. Hay una burbuja renovable bestial desde el año 2001. Muchas emp se pusieron como locas a construir plantas solares y termosolares. vendian la energia a las distribuidoras 4 veces mas cara que esta al consumidor, y eso que a priori iba a pagar el gobierno se lo comieron las electricas en sus balances y otra parte los consumidores. La que mas ha pagado esa diferencia ha sido endesa luego iberdrola y por ultimo gas natural. No arriesgaria nada de dinero en solares en este pais, alguien va a tener que pagar los platos rotos y mi intuicion me dice que vamos a ser todos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Mar 2012)

joder con el deep guano, estoy dejando de ganar 30 cents por acción (+de 1%)


----------



## Ajetreo (6 Mar 2012)

Señor FranR

Orienteme, esto se gira ya en los 8260 o seguimos bajando hasta los 8100. 

Es que llevo un roto :: y un descosido


----------



## ponzi (6 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Para mi no son NI EL DOMINGUEZ NI EL ALMIRALL
> ya comente esto anteriormente
> El caso de BME es distinto ,va a su bola ,si hay mucho guano y movimiento sube
> y al contrario tambien,lo veo positivo



Que precio ves de entrada para bme? Despues de verte esquivar tantas balas en malas plazas me fio bastante de tu precio


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> joder con el deep guano, estoy dejando de ganar 30 cents por acción (+de 1%)



dejar correr libremente las ganancias :ouch:

los tradels no se aguantan las ganas de cerrar y hacer beneficios :rolleye:


----------



## FranR (6 Mar 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Señor FranR
> 
> Orienteme, esto se gira ya en los 8260 o seguimos bajando hasta los 8100.
> 
> Es que llevo un roto :: y un descosido




Hombre yo le puedo dar mi opinión, como he dicho antes, con pequeños rebotillos por medio nos vamos a <8100.

Ahora mismo el objetivo de Dax es 6729, así que veremos donde nos plantamos en poco rato.

Fuera largos para pipas de nuevo, me ha dado entrada en cortos en nivel relevante...AYOOO SILVERRRR


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Mar 2012)

pollastre donde esta el precipio en el dax


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Mar 2012)

ya no son horas de cerrar la posicion y hacer plusvis , MV sigue manteniendo con dos cojones los cortos


----------



## VOTIN (6 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Que precio ves de entrada para bme? Despues de verte esquivar tantas balas en malas plazas me fio bastante de tu precio



Ten en cuenta que BME da casi un euro de dividendo en Mayo y ABG da
como 0.35 euros,si eso se lo descuentas a tu valor de entrada es una pasta
equivale a 18.46 ahora en BME y a 14,165 en ABG ahora
Es una buena entrada cualquiera,aunque mejor mas barato
BME puede llegara a 19 ,es mas segura BME pero no esperes rebotes


----------



## ponzi (6 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que BME da casi un euro de dividendo en Mayo y ABG da
> como 0.35 euros,si eso se lo descuentas a tu valor de entrada es una pasta
> equivale a 18.46 ahora en BME y a 14,165 en ABG ahora
> Es una buena entrada cualquiera,aunque mejor mas barato
> BME puede llegara a 19 ,es mas segura BME pero no esperes rebotes



Gracias por el consejo. A dentro con bme a 19,485


----------



## ponzi (6 Mar 2012)

Bueno bbva se ha quedado sin pastilla de freno -4%


----------



## AssGaper (6 Mar 2012)

Me salto el IBEX (8.251.4)-160€de perdidas grrrr:ouch:. Justo ha saltado en los minimos. Espero poder salir en otra foto master Pollastre 
Ahora a la espera de remontar con el DAX....o cerrar por hoy.


----------



## VOTIN (6 Mar 2012)

Parece que termino la tormenta guanera
Ibex -2.22%
con la entrada yanqui veremos cuanto rebota y quien rebota


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Mar 2012)

mi visión de ....

*[BME]*







Se está parando sobre el último fibo y en el objetivo de un doble/triple techo (no se si está bien trazado, puede haber un 1% de error  ) No parece mala entrada, aunque podría guanear un poco más (menos de 2%) para buscar completar el techo y tocar la alcista.

suerte!


----------



## Adriangtir (6 Mar 2012)

Bueno he cerrado todas mis operaciones en verde que tengo que prestar atención a unas cosas.

Gracias por el apoyo técnico Sr. FranR con las BBVA, casi las cierro ayer con pequeños beneficios y hoy...


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Bueno he cerrado todas mis operaciones en verde que tengo que prestar atención a unas cosas.
> 
> Gracias por el apoyo técnico Sr. FranR con las BBVA, casi las cierro ayer con pequeños beneficios y hoy...



van a seguir cayendo , deje correr las pluvis :ouch:


----------



## ghkghk (6 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> van a seguir cayendo , deje correr las pluvis :ouch:




¡calla ya cojones! ¡puedes aportar lo que quieras como cualquier otro forero pero no repitas una y otra y otra vez lo mismo!


----------



## AssGaper (6 Mar 2012)

pfff...SL del DAX salto. Cierro por hoy. :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¡calla ya cojones! ¡puedes aportar lo que quieras como cualquier otro forero pero no repitas una y otra y otra vez lo mismo!



no culpe a MV de sus errores , asuma como un hombre sus errores


----------



## FranR (6 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¡calla ya cojones! ¡puedes aportar lo que quieras como cualquier otro forero pero no repitas una y otra y otra vez lo mismo!



:XX: :XX:

La que está liando Pepe Gafez, a ver si le dan un empleo en el Inem ya y nos deja tranquilos.

Aunque la cosa está complicada, tendrá que volver a su pais.:


----------



## FranR (6 Mar 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> pfff...SL del DAX salto. Cierro por hoy. :ouch:



A mi el último corto también...pa pipas...pero con las tonterías llevo 6 puntitos..y el acumulado de pipas del dax y leuro::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Mar 2012)

Ignoradle, reportadle por troll y por gafe y vivan felices!


----------



## faraico (6 Mar 2012)

orden de ejpeculador en gamesa a 2,25....

stop 2,19


----------



## ponzi (6 Mar 2012)

Sumo a las bme otra posicion en indice. O me sale bien o me meto una galleta historica


----------



## VOTIN (6 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> orden de ejpeculador en gamesa a 2,25....
> 
> stop 2,19



Valientes como usted es lo que hacen falta


----------



## VOTIN (6 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Sumo a las bme otra posicion en indice. O me sale bien o me meto una galleta historica



¿que es eso de otra posicion en indice?


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¡calla ya cojones! ¡puedes aportar lo que quieras como cualquier otro forero pero no repitas una y otra y otra vez lo mismo!



Buenas tardes,
¿Sabes que puedes ponerlo en lista de ignorados y no leer lo que dice? Personalmente no leo posts de alguien que no es capaz de colocar una "h" en el auxiliar de los pasados perfectos ::

De vuelta por aquí tras cerrar mi cuenta de PokerStars la semana pasada 
Llevo mirando GAM desde hace días, pero el negro de Zuloman lleva una camiseta con patrocinio de la misma así que de momento sigo mirando.
Quería entrar en POP a 3€ y suerte que no ha sido así ::


----------



## pollastre (6 Mar 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> pfff...SL del DAX salto. Cierro por hoy. :ouch:



Le pido disculpas, por muy poco no he podido advertirle.... acabo de volver de la calle y quería escribirle lo antes posible, pero veo que he llegado tarde.

El caso es que al salir antes a la calle iba pensando en su operación, y he caído en la cuenta de que el SL estaba realmente mal puesto, en tierra de nadie (49). Iba a recomendarle, si podía hacerlo Ud., que lo bajase a 40, un valor que contemplo como suelo absoluto para hoy.

Si le tumbaban, al menos que fuera por haber fallado un suelo absoluto, y no un valor de "ni pincha ni corta" como aparentemente es ese 49-50.

Enganchando esto con la pregunta del Sr. vmmp29, decirle que yo esperaría al 42 (según lo comentado) o en última instancia al 29 (Yo Robot-FranR y Franr-humano dixit ambos) antes de considerar un largo. 

Ya dije que no veía el 60 como pivote absoluto, y de momento así ha sido (con susto hasta el 50, y todavía sin desplegarse del todo). O tocamos el 42, o las operaciones se han terminado por hoy y me voy con el 80% del diario cumplido a tomar viento fresco.

Una vez llegados al 42 (si llegamos) ya no sé si decirle que entre ahí o espere al 29, eso no lo puedo saber hasta que no entra el análisis a tiempo real, que es una cuestión de escasos segundos, a veces mS, y para entonces ya suele ser demasiado tarde para postearlo :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## faraico (6 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Valientes como usted es lo que hacen falta



Espero que "haiga" un rebotillo....y ahí asegurar en punto de entrada....si sale mal son 130 euros


----------



## ponzi (6 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿que es eso de otra posicion en indice?



Es el fondo de ing. Pillo los precios de cierres de los indices y no pago comision. Para tontear a semanas vista no esta mal. Todas las veces que entrado he salido con plusvalias


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ignoradle, reportadle por troll y por gafe y vivan felices!



Lo mejor es ya reportarle. Es un trolling continuo y de baja intensidad.

No lo digo en broma que va a enmierdar y mucho el hilo.


----------



## pollastre (6 Mar 2012)

No sé cómo llevarán este tema los moderadores de burbuja.info, pero quizás no sería una mala idea proponerles que deleguen la moderación de este hilo en algunos de sus miembros.

Tenemos gente con mucha antiguedad en el hilo y de seriedad probada (a bote pronto se me vienen a la cabeza Mulder, Pecata, LCASC...). 

Todos sabéis que este hilo se autogobierna a través de la gente que lo frecuentamos, y con nuestros aspectos mejorables como todo en la vida, creo que no nos ha ido demasiado mal. 
No parece pues descabellado que se delegue en el hilo la potestad de protegerse de indigentes intelectuales como el Sr. MV, que únicamente vienen a enmierdar el hilo y, al final del día, a bajar el nivel del mismo.

Bien entendido que estaríamos hablando de casos absolutamente tasados, puntuales y flagrantes como el que nos ocupa. 

Es verdad que siempre se corre cierto riesgo de caer en el autoritarismo cuando das entrada a un moderador con capacidad de baneo... pero, considerando a las personas de las que hablamos, creo que el riesgo es mínimo. 

Honestamente, yo no veo a Mulder baneando indiscriminadamente a un tío "porqueMisCojonesLoValguismo siyalodecíayo". Si banease a alguien, daré por descontado que había un motivo fundado y serio para hacerlo.



Pepitoria dijo:


> Lo mejor es ya reportarle. Es un trolling continuo y de baja intensidad.
> 
> No lo digo en broma que va a enmierdar y mucho el hilo.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No sé cómo llevarán este tema los moderadores de burbuja.info, pero quizás no sería una mala idea proponerles que deleguen la moderación de este hilo en algunos de sus miembros.
> 
> Tenemos gente con mucha antiguedad en el hilo y de seriedad probada (a bote pronto se me vienen a la cabeza Mulder, Pecata, LCASC...).
> 
> ...



la verdad es que tanto troll ya es molesto , apoyo su idea por el bien del foro , al menos en una cosa estamos de acuerdo


----------



## ghkghk (6 Mar 2012)

Saltó el dinámico de Acerinox y eso que estaba amplio pero... 5% más dividendos. Lo malo es que era la que daba un poco de balance a mi "cuenta global" porque las Ibe, BME, Rep y Gas están para llorar, casi un 5% abajo de media. 

Sé que son para el largo plazo, y voy a tener paciencia con ellas porque creo que están compradas a buen precio... pero qué asco de cartera.


----------



## Independentista_vasco (6 Mar 2012)

Yo este lío lo leo mucho pero casi nunca opino. Sólo quería decir que las aportaciones de muertoviviente me resultaron muy valiosas en agosto cuando anticipó el crack que se produjo... y lo están siendo ahora.

Vamos, que no es tan complicado, basta con ignorar y ya está, pero no pretendan privarnos a todo el foro de una aportación, somos mayores para decidir por nosotros mismos a quien leer, no leer... o ignorar.

Y eso no va en detrimento del resto de foreros que hacen unas aportaciones muy valiosas y a los que leo con mucho agrado, siendo algunos de ellos una referencia por su buen tino a lo largo del tiempo.


----------



## ghkghk (6 Mar 2012)

Dudo mucho que Mulder (por decir alguien) asumiera ese rol voluntariamente. Al margen de la responsabilidad, le obligaría a leer todas las páginas de un hilo donde, si te ausentas dos o tres días, te pierdes casi mil posts...

Aquel que considere que un usuario debe ser "disciplinado" puede reportar libremente. No sé cómo se computan los reportes, pero seguro que 8 ó 10 de foreros con antiguedad suponen un baneo.


----------



## ponzi (6 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Saltó el dinámico de Acerinox y eso que estaba amplio pero... 5% más dividendos. Lo malo es que era la que daba un poco de balance a mi "cuenta global" porque las Ibe, BME, Rep y Gas están para llorar, casi un 5% abajo de media.
> 
> Sé que son para el largo plazo, y voy a tener paciencia con ellas porque creo que están compradas a buen precio... pero qué asco de cartera.



Bme, gas e ibe aguantan muy bien las caidas fuertes. Mira la que esta cayendo y ninguna se acerca a las caidas de los indices.


----------



## no_loko (6 Mar 2012)

¡CODIGO ROJO!¡CODIGO ROJO! 

Pasad de él y ya está hombre. Cuanto más caso le hacéis más se retroalimenta. Si lo ignorais se terminará aburriendo. Ya lo vereis.

Saludos.


----------



## ghkghk (6 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Bme, gas e ibe aguantan muy bien las caidas fuertes. Mira la que esta cayendo y ninguna se acerca a las caidas de los indices.



Correcto. Por eso, dado que mi sofá y la mesa del salón se van a fundir buen dinero Acerinox ha sido la elegida para irse por el aire. Era la que menos seguridad me transmitía en caso de llegar el super guano.


----------



## VOTIN (6 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Correcto. Por eso, dado que mi sofá y la mesa del salón se van a fundir buen dinero Acerinox ha sido la elegida para irse por el aire. Era la que menos seguridad me transmitía en caso de llegar el super guano.



Al largo plazo la peor sera Ibe
al tiempo,
otra cosa es que la vendas por liquidar plusvis algo logico


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Mar 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Hola D.Muerto V.
> 
> No me he leído todo el hilo; le agradecería me indicase sus objetivos bajistas para esta andanada. Gracias.



Hola , a que se refiere con andanada ¿ al rally bajista o me habla solo de la actual sesion ?

MV no intradia , salvo cuando la cosa esta demasiado clara entonces realiza beneficios y aprovecha los rebotitos para cargar cortos desde mas arriba y asi ganar mucho mas :Baile:

el objetivo del rally es aprox la zona 7600 y el timing es para el jueves o viernes , la aparicion de numerosas gacelas vendiendo es la señal mas clara


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Mar 2012)

M.V.-P.G. reportado por pesado, por insistente, por repetir los mismos mensajes una y otra vez, y por buscar constantemente el enfrentamiento crispando a los foreros.

Os animo a reportarle a ver si nos lo quitamos de encima.

Y que nadie crea que es por no compartir su opinión o por que aquí somos una chupipandi que no acepta nuevos miembros: para nada, todo el mundo que entra al hilo a aportar lo que buenamente puede/sabe es bien recibido, pero no se puede escribir una y otra vez el mismo mensaje, es ABURRIDO, no aporta nada, y hace que cuando quieres leer el hilo si no has estado en casa en todo el día, pases páginas y páginas con las mismas chorradas.


----------



## ghkghk (6 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Al largo plazo la peor sera Ibe
> al tiempo,
> otra cosa es que la vendas por liquidar plusvis algo logico



No digo que no, pero me cuesta mucho concebir un IBE por debajo de 4, que sería un 10% adicional de caidas. Sin embargo a Acx en 9,50 o así sí me la imagino.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Mar 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> M.V.-P.G. reportado por pesado, por insistente, por repetir los mismos mensajes una y otra vez, y por buscar constantemente el enfrentamiento crispando a los foreros.
> 
> Os animo a reportarle a ver si nos lo quitamos de encima.
> 
> Y que nadie crea que es por no compartir su opinión o por que aquí somos una chupipandi que no acepta nuevos miembros: para nada, todo el mundo que entra al hilo a aportar lo que buenamente puede/sabe es bien recibido, pero no se puede escribir una y otra vez el mismo mensaje, es ABURRIDO, no aporta nada, y hace que cuando quieres leer el hilo si no has estado en casa en todo el día, pases páginas y páginas con las mismas chorradas.



mil disculpas señorita pecata , para que no se aburra traigo un nuevo discurso , pronto los c-ortos seran aniquilados por pepon el magnifico


----------



## J-Z (6 Mar 2012)

De buen guano me libré con las IDR me salió la jugada más redonda desde que invierto en este mundillo.

En 9,50 se puede volver a entrar.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Mar 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> M.V.-P.G. reportado por pesado, por insistente, por repetir los mismos mensajes una y otra vez, y por buscar constantemente el enfrentamiento crispando a los foreros.
> 
> Os animo a reportarle a ver si nos lo quitamos de encima.
> 
> Y que nadie crea que es por no compartir su opinión o por que aquí somos una chupipandi que no acepta nuevos miembros: para nada, todo el mundo que entra al hilo a aportar lo que buenamente puede/sabe es bien recibido, pero no se puede escribir una y otra vez el mismo mensaje, es ABURRIDO, no aporta nada, y hace que cuando quieres leer el hilo si no has estado en casa en todo el día, pases páginas y páginas con las mismas chorradas.



También reportado. 

Aquí hemos tenido todo tipo de gente y yo no recuerdo haber visto algo así.


----------



## ponzi (6 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Al largo plazo la peor sera Ibe
> al tiempo,
> otra cosa es que la vendas por liquidar plusvis algo logico



Es probable ya que de las tres es la que tiene el problema del deficit tariafario. La que mas sufriria por una posible quita seria endesa


----------



## FranR (6 Mar 2012)

Esto va de culo....jajajaj miren el dax


----------



## faraico (6 Mar 2012)

BBVA camino de ser sodomizada, digo....tonuelizada...


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Mar 2012)

asuman sus perdidas y no maten al mensajero del guano , bien que MV les advirtio en los 8900 y siguieron cargando largos .

que culpa tiene MV al querer hacer el bien de que no le hagan caso :S


----------



## FranR (6 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> El 60 me sigue dando señales de entrada con cuidado en largo, especialmente porque hay un 6676 que aumenta poco a poco sus probabilidades.
> 
> 
> Aparece un 6729





FranR dijo:


> Hombre yo le puedo dar mi opinión, como he dicho antes, con pequeños rebotillos por medio nos vamos a <8100.
> 
> Ahora mismo el objetivo de Dax es 6729, así que veremos donde nos plantamos en poco rato.
> 
> Fuera largos para pipas de nuevo, me ha dado entrada en cortos en nivel relevante...AYOOO SILVERRRR





Pues eso, nada más que añadir.

P.D. Quiero mi 6.3x en BBVA en mi IF da intra salvaje


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Mar 2012)

joer el dax a 6720 madre mia


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 Mar 2012)

Otro arreoncillo pa'bajo. ¿El definitivo? Yo ya vendí esta mañana algunas con perdidas. Por lo menos he cogido un poco mas de liquidez para pillar escombro por hay abajo...


----------



## faraico (6 Mar 2012)

y gamesa no quiere tocar los 2,25....


----------



## faraico (6 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> y gamesa no quiere tocar los 2,25....



si antes hablo...:cook:


----------



## VOTIN (6 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> y gamesa no quiere tocar los 2,25....



Tiene que dejar algo para mañana y pasado si no se queda sin valor
No te preocupes ,pasara a 2 en algun gap y todos porculizados,lo de siempre
Por cierto ,voy en minus de 600 euros,me estan metiendo hostias hasta detras del carnet


----------



## Janus (6 Mar 2012)

Suelto cuatro minis en el DAX con más de 200 pipos de reward.

Seguimos dentro con otra buena tacada futuros para aprovechar que queda más caida.

.... es que íbamos muy muy cargados y hay que minorar el riesgo. De esta, como dure, hacemos el año completo.

Quiero ver la apertura del VIX


----------



## ponzi (6 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> BBVA camino de ser sodomizada, digo....tonuelizada...



Bbva.indra.sacyr.abengoa.solaria...Han sodomizando casi la totalidad del mercado hispakistani


----------



## pollastre (6 Mar 2012)

La sesión ha "descarrilado", esto es el término que utilizo en mi sistema cuando aparecen los amigos G&F (Greed and Fear). En el caso de hoy, acaba de entrar pánico vendedor a partir del movimiento de las 15:00 - 15:05, y cuando la sesión descarrila, en ese momento los niveles dejan de ser válidos y no se respetan. 

El 42 ha repuntado a duras penas 5 pips, y el 30 lo han arrasado como si no existiera, se ha evaporado. Imposible entrar en ninguno de los dos.

El neto está desbocado, en estos momentos -3900 Daxies, una cifra altísima. La caída de las 15:05 de por sí misma se ha llevado casi -3000 contratos sin pestañear. 

Conforme escribo hemos perforado los -4000 y tocado el 6692, un nivel que no estaba operativo desde hace aproximadamente un mes. 

En estos momentos ya no vale nada (o mejor dicho, "todo vale"), y es aquí cuando yo me retiro por hoy. El 20% que me quedaba por cubrir tendrá que esperar a un día menos peligroso.


----------



## tortilla (6 Mar 2012)

FranR el BBVA como lo lleva?

Aguante aguante en el lado corto.


----------



## VOTIN (6 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> y gamesa no quiere tocar los 2,25....



Tiene que dejar algo para mañana y pasado si no se queda sin valor
No te preocupes ,pasara a 2 en algun gap y todos porculizados,lo de siempre
Por cierto ,voy en minus de 600 euros,me estan metiendo hostias hasta detras del carnet


----------



## Ajetreo (6 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Tiene que dejar algo para mañana y pasado si no se queda sin valor
> No te preocupes ,pasara a 2 en algun gap y todos porculizados,lo de siempre
> Por cierto ,voy en minus de 600 euros,me estan metiendo hostias hasta detras del carnet



Nous sommes deux
Nous sommes trois
Nous sommes mille vingt et trois


----------



## Janus (6 Mar 2012)

Al margen de rebotes, y salvo que el SP recupera con solvencia los 52, la tendencia bajista está en marcha en el riguroso corto plazo. Mirando hacia los 42 que lo mismo los alcanza hoy si se ponen nerviosos.

Ahí liquidaría otro paquete para quedarme con el 50% de la posición que tenía ayer. A partir de ahí, todo mucho más tranquilo y con menos riesgo.


----------



## faraico (6 Mar 2012)

dentro de gamesa a 2,25....SL 2,18


----------



## FranR (6 Mar 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> FranR el BBVA como lo lleva?
> 
> Aguante aguante en el lado corto.



La entrada de ayer fuera a los pocos minutos cubriendo comisiones....he abierto largo en 6.39
para intra rápido. Muy mal aspecto.


----------



## tortilla (6 Mar 2012)

Vas contra tendencia, la poscion era clara en el 7,2x en cortos. Y seguirlo.

Suerte.


----------



## VOTIN (6 Mar 2012)

Arcelor y gamesa juntos marcando el camino al big guano


----------



## FranR (6 Mar 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> Vas contra tendencia, la poscion era clara en el 7,2x en cortos. Y seguirlo.
> 
> Suerte.



Gracias en acciones voy a contado y BBVA es una cosa personal, un royo raro que tengo.

Los cortos en Indices y Divisas.

Gracias y Suerte


----------



## Janus (6 Mar 2012)

De todas formas, no se asusten demasiado que el SP solo cae un 1%. Vendrán mayores hordas de guaneros 
Nos han enseñado solamente la patita. Cuando lleguen al muslo y podamos tocar, ya veremos que tipo de sorpresa hay.


----------



## pollastre (6 Mar 2012)

Acaba de salir un inferior nuevo, 6667. Pero no parece haber mucho más margen por debajo de eso.

Más vale que vaya frenando, porque se nos acaban los apeaderos...


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> La sesión ha "descarrilado", esto es el término que utilizo en mi sistema cuando aparecen los amigos G&F (Greed and Fear). En el caso de hoy, acaba de entrar pánico vendedor a partir del movimiento de las 15:00 - 15:05, y cuando la sesión descarrila, en ese momento los niveles dejan de ser válidos y no se respetan.
> 
> El 42 ha repuntado a duras penas 5 pips, y el 30 lo han arrasado como si no existiera, se ha evaporado. Imposible entrar en ninguno de los dos.
> 
> ...



ahi donde los sistemas de INTELIGENCIA ARTIFICIAL dejan de funcionar , el sistema de INTELIGENCIA NATURAL es lo que hace falta , pero mejor solo usea la IN siempre la IA no vale para nada


----------



## vigobay (6 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Al margen de rebotes, y salvo que el SP recupera con solvencia los 52, la tendencia bajista está en marcha en el riguroso corto plazo. Mirando hacia los 42 que lo mismo los alcanza hoy si se ponen nerviosos.
> 
> Ahí liquidaría otro paquete para quedarme con el 50% de la posición que tenía ayer. A partir de ahí, todo mucho más tranquilo y con menos riesgo.



Juas!! no sé si sigues en él pero mírate a la preapertura del ProShares Trust VIX Short-Term (VIXY). Parece que esta vez puede ser la buena. Si sigues dentro felicidades aunque con el resto de tus cortos ya te llega...déjanos algo a los demás.


----------



## faraico (6 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Arcelor y gamesa juntos marcando el camino al big guano



COn permiso de sus abengoa, estrella del ibex hoy:Aplauso:


----------



## AssGaper (6 Mar 2012)

En 6450 del DAX creo que rebotaremos


----------



## tortilla (6 Mar 2012)

Ya que estoy digo los niveles que mis huevos dicen [por aquello de que soy una tortilla, mal pensados], para el dax en contado siempre.

6651
6457

por arriba no hay.


----------



## FranR (6 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Acaba de salir un inferior nuevo, 6667. Pero no parece haber mucho más margen por debajo de eso.
> 
> Más vale que vaya frenando, porque se nos acaban los apeaderos...



9 puntos por encima de eso me salió a mi hace varias horas y así lo puse.


----------



## Janus (6 Mar 2012)

ProShares VIX subiendo el 6%. Jo, jo, jo, jo


----------



## tortilla (6 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Acaba de salir un inferior nuevo, 6667. Pero no parece haber mucho más margen por debajo de eso.
> 
> Más vale que vaya frenando, porque se nos acaban los apeaderos...



Tienes algun nivel para 5 sesiones vista?


----------



## Janus (6 Mar 2012)

vigobay dijo:


> Juas!! no sé si sigues en él pero mírate a la preapertura del ProShares Trust VIX Short-Term (VIXY). Parece que esta vez puede ser la buena. Si sigues dentro felicidades aunque con el resto de tus cortos ya te llega...déjanos algo a los demás.



Of course, no me voy de un sitio si no he finalizado el trabajo o si no me han echado antes. Ninguno de los dos aún ha sucedido


----------



## pollastre (6 Mar 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> Tienes algun nivel para 5 sesiones vista?




Nein, aún nein. Andaba trabajando en ese módulo (n-step a 10 sesiones) hace ya unos días por última vez, pero entre pitos, flautas y banderines, aún no lo he puesto en producción.


----------



## tortilla (6 Mar 2012)

El VIX las ultimas subidas las realiza con mucha violencia.


----------



## ponzi (6 Mar 2012)

fotosmundo.net/fotos/animales/gacela-guepardos.jpg


----------



## J-Z (6 Mar 2012)

BANKIA :: está sujetando al churribex en su soporte actual, de traspasarlo nos vamos a rondar el 8100.


----------



## faraico (6 Mar 2012)

Parece que esto va en serio.....


----------



## FranR (6 Mar 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> Tienes algun nivel para 5 sesiones vista?



Le respondo yo


Por debajo 6.529-6406


----------



## J-Z (6 Mar 2012)

En BBVA me esperaría a los 6 para largos.


----------



## ponzi (6 Mar 2012)

Acaba de saltar la primera alerta que tenia en ibe a 4,4. Vaya sangria


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Mar 2012)

cerramos cortos en 8230 , a la espera de rebotito para cargar cortos desde mas arriba :baba:


----------



## no_loko (6 Mar 2012)




----------



## J-Z (6 Mar 2012)

Ni te lo crees tú que has cerrado en 8230, ni te lo crees.

Estamos en 8250 ahora.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Mar 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Ni te lo crees tú que has cerrado en 8230, ni te lo crees.
> 
> Estamos en 8250 ahora.



puede creerlo ustec o no , MV no manda en su mente


----------



## J-Z (6 Mar 2012)

No te cree nadie que hayas salido justo en los hasta ahora mínimos del día.


----------



## tatur (6 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos cortos en 8230 , a la espera de rebotito para cargar cortos desde mas arriba :baba:



Y como que alguien que se come los pipos a miles, deshace posiciones para unos miseros pipos?

Me da a mi que si se reengancha sera mas abajo.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Mar 2012)

j-z dijo:


> No te cree nadie que hayas salido justo en los hasta ahora mínimos del día.



si asumo que nadie me crea , sabe cuando dije que de los 8900 no pasariamos y que cargasen cortos ahi tampoco me creyeron


----------



## vigobay (6 Mar 2012)

Atentos a Bank Of Guano. Lleva perdidos más de un 3% y está a punto de perder soportes. Si no hay rebote se puede armar


----------



## J-Z (6 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si asumo que nadie me crea , sabe cuando dije que de los 8900 no pasariamos y que cargasen cortos ahi tampoco me creyeron



Por mucho que lo repitas (que ya cansas) nadie te hace caso, no te he reportado como otros pero poco me falta, está bien que te creas tu personaje y tal pero baja marchas y no rayes tanto con lo mismo.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 8230-8250 es el nivel que preveo para un rebotito aprovechable , pero MV no lo aprovechara por el tema de no ir contra la tendencia
> 
> ¿ que niveles manejan los intradiarios ?



ya lo dije esta mañana que esperaba estos niveles para realizar beneficios , ya mañana volvere con los cortos , espero desde mas arriba y si no pues es lo que hay :Baile:


----------



## sarkweber (6 Mar 2012)

IBE 4,3870 ::


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Mar 2012)

tatur dijo:


> Y como que alguien que se come los pipos a miles, deshace posiciones para unos miseros pipos?
> 
> Me da a mi que si se reengancha sera mas abajo.



miseros dice , la ultima vez que realize beneficios fue en los 8420 y luego volvi a cargar cortos en 8540 asi que de miseros nada , 300 pipos de na es lo que me acabo de zampar , haciendo las cuentas ya debo estar por los 1000 gloriosos pipos aprox :Baile:


----------



## J-Z (6 Mar 2012)

Preparen los certificados -5,2 GAM.


----------



## pollastre (6 Mar 2012)

Cuando los algoritmos fallan.... 

_In Tonuel We Trust_[tm]


----------



## Greco (6 Mar 2012)

¿Han puesto ya el ganso y el oso guanoso?


----------



## ponzi (6 Mar 2012)

Guanus maximos certificated. Hoy terminaremos con una fuerte brisa pandoriana.El -2% de ibe lo certifica


----------



## FranR (6 Mar 2012)

Lo que acaba de hacer el dax...

Miedo me da.


----------



## pollastre (6 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Lo que acaba de hacer el dax...
> 
> Miedo me da.




Ya te digo, Rodrigo.... se ha pimpado el suelo de las tres últimas @30m, ha provocado un stop-run, y aún ha sido capaz de mantener la compostura.... de momento.


----------



## tarrito (6 Mar 2012)

Greco dijo:


> ¿Han puesto ya el ganso y el oso guanoso?



hasta que el mismísimo Sr. Tonuel no postee al violinista, no compro ná

Tonuel, le echamos de menos ... snif snif


----------



## VOTIN (6 Mar 2012)

Las gamesas tienen un freno en 2,23
de ahi para abajo directo a los 2,1x


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Mar 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿Ya se ha tirado?
> 
> Está previsto que reboten?...



demasiada gacela vendedora y los indicadores muy sobrevendidos , aun queda guano pero cuando un indice esta tan sobrevendido suele peponear no bien abre para guanear luego


----------



## VOTIN (6 Mar 2012)

Lo de hoy es una masacre que nunca he visto ...............
No hay heridos solo cadaveres y zombis devorando gacelas de gamesinas,abengoas,arcelores...


----------



## J-Z (6 Mar 2012)

Votin te has metido en algo más?


----------



## AssGaper (6 Mar 2012)

Ostia puta...jaja, dax -3.20%. Es la destrucción total.

Chimo Bayo - Bombas (Destruccion Total Mix).mp3 - 4shared.com - almacenamiento en línea y uso compartido de archivos - descargar


----------



## no_loko (6 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Las gamesas tienen un freno en 2,23
> de ahi para abajo directo a los 2,1x



Yo creo que el freno, de tenerlo, está en 2,15. Por debajo 1,70.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Mar 2012)

El Secretario de Defensa estadounidense dice que habrá una acción militar contra Irán si todo lo demás falla

ya estan los gringos , como son


----------



## faraico (6 Mar 2012)

Las plusvis, las plusvis!!


----------



## no_loko (6 Mar 2012)

Todo despeñandose y las POP aguantado.


----------



## FranR (6 Mar 2012)

Cada vela en el Dax es una puñalada a las gacelas...


----------



## pollastre (6 Mar 2012)

Estamos en territorio de selloff, a las puertas de los -7000 netos.

No veía uno como éste desde... hum... desde Diciembre, creo, cuando tuvimos el último repunte de la crisis de deuda periférica.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 Mar 2012)

¡¡Que desatre!! Ni mis niñas, las EBRO ni las Tecnicas, me aguantan. Me queda nada para tener que venderlas ambas...o entrar en Tecnicas con todoienso: lo gordo, y front de lost to de river .


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Mar 2012)

por que por queeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
me estoy perdiendo este 3% extra que están guaneando las Soc.Gen
:XX: :XX:

Plusvis son plusvis, pero coohoooooones paren ya!


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Estamos en territorio de selloff, a las puertas de los -7000 netos.
> 
> No veía uno como éste desde... hum... desde Diciembre, creo, cuando tuvimos el último repunte de la crisis de deuda periférica.



Mas que un repunte parece un rebrote.

Rajoy hecho una mano a las guaneros. A partir de ahora será llamado Mariano Guanoy.


----------



## AssGaper (6 Mar 2012)

Santander ha perdido el soporte de los 6 €. Patadon el pecho y pabajo.


----------



## FranR (6 Mar 2012)

IAAAA y las Caixa Bank....los de las preferentes que canjearon, ya saben que es el dolor.

Colega si me lees ya sabes que te avisé....pero el del Banco es tu Hamijo ¿Verdad?


----------



## J-Z (6 Mar 2012)

Quieren cargarse el 8200 ojo al piojo.


----------



## Seren (6 Mar 2012)

El problema es que el Dow y SP se encuentran en niveles cercanos a máximos históricos y antes de la burbuja, mientras que el Ibex ya ha corregido a la mitad. Como le den por corregir a los americanos y el Ibex los siga la carnicería va a ser de órdago.


----------



## VOTIN (6 Mar 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Votin te has metido en algo más?



590 abg a 14,575 

Soy mineroooooo!!!! (lease cantando)

Si ya lo decia yo que habia que salir con 500 eur en las indrassss
ahora me toca calcular la proxima entrada leoncia8:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 Mar 2012)

Seren dijo:


> El problema es que el Dow y SP se encuentran en niveles cercanos a máximos históricos y antes de la burbuja, mientras que el Ibex ya ha corregido a la mitad. Como le den por corregir a los americanos y el Ibex los siga la carnicería va a ser de órdago.



No se ha comido ninguna de las subidas de los últimos tiempos y se está comiendo toda la mierda. ::::::


----------



## ponzi (6 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Lo de hoy es una masacre que nunca he visto ...............
> No hay heridos solo cadaveres y zombis devorando gacelas de gamesinas,abengoas,arcelores...



Hasta los ibertrolos han caido


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (6 Mar 2012)

hamijos, el bund en maximos anuales. 

todo apunta a que se viene un pepinazo para arriba este mes. aunque vayan a saber..

el dia de hoy esta siendo muy loco como ya han comentado.


----------



## Ajetreo (6 Mar 2012)

Yo ya he vendido.. 

Que tal ven una entrada de cortos en el miniSP500 para el día de hoy?

Es que esto de los futuros lo llevo muy flojito, solo tres operaciones en el mini ibex y necesito apoyo moral


----------



## J-Z (6 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> 590 abg a 14,575
> 
> Soy mineroooooo!!!! (lease cantando)
> 
> ...



ABG mientras no traspase su soporte en 14,25 tas a salvo.

INDRA va a volver a donde ayer, y si baja más te la subo yo 0,01 cent que vuelvo a entrar


----------



## Janus (6 Mar 2012)

Otro pedazo liquidado a 1344. Sigo con algunos cortos vigentes y con el VIX.

Vaya día, histórico y seguimos en la pomada. Ya me estoy dando cuenta que realmente iba muy cargado de cortos porque esto es vender y seguir viendo posiciones cortas en el broker.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> a esto es lo que me refiero cuando miro
> *[INDRA]*
> 
> 
> ...





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si que lo doy, me pica el huevo izquierdo, y eso es guano! :XX:
> 
> Ya en serio tiene toda la razón. No doy ninguna razón para que baje. Sólo acoto posibilidades. Si sube de *10.2*, escenario bajista roto y si que la vería por 10.4-10.6.
> 
> ...





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cuidadorlllllll que no digo que guanee, pero la posibilidad está ahí.
> 
> Si pierde los 9.95. Pardas 9.85 y *9.76*. Si perdiese este último nivel aumentan mucho las posibilidades de multiguaneo....



Siyalodecíayo (Mulder ©)


----------



## tortilla (6 Mar 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> Ya que estoy digo los niveles que mis huevos dicen [por aquello de que soy una tortilla, mal pensados], para el dax en contado siempre.
> 
> 6651
> 6457
> ...



Mínimo	6653.30

Espero que por dos puntos no me flagelen. Mis señorias del guano.


----------



## J-Z (6 Mar 2012)

Siyalodecias pero entrar no entraste


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Mar 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿Estás seguro que son las gacelas las que venden?
> 
> Da la impresión de que están dejando comprar... incluso a *las gacela*s más lentas.



no es eso , ademas de los jrandes tambien hay mucha gacela vendiendo y eso hace que los jrandes quieran reventarles sus posis vendedoras , por eso digo que lo normal es que ni bien habran mañana haya subidita para luego guanear  

hablo de ibex , incluso es posible que el ibex se comporte mucho mejor que los demas , vamos de locos pero es lo que hay cuando las gacelas se posicionan a la baja , solo toca subir :Baile:

edito : seguimos con objetivo en zona 7600 pero hay que aprovechar para ganar mas platita , de vez en cuando dentro de un gran movimiento a la baja hay que realizar beneficios y aprovechar los rebotitos para volver a cargar desde mas arriba y asi maximizar las ganancias :Baile:


----------



## tortilla (6 Mar 2012)

A dos semanas vista segun mi tortisystem esto comienza a ser cada vez mas bajista, oh, sera esta la buena? Hay vencimientos el 16 y quizas eso trastoque mis niveles.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Mar 2012)

Y las caterpillar en 106....... que no entrorn en 117 por pocos cents







Esperaré paciente mi próxima oportunidad....








¿quien lo pulsó?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Mar 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Siyalodecias pero entrar no entraste



Usted sabe que no se puede combatir en todos los frentes, andaba metido en SocGen. Ahora a estudiar otras cosas. 

Pero no me negará la precisión , ¿eh? :fiufiu:

Al final el truco está, y es lo que estoy intentando aprender, es entrar cuando las posibilidades están a favor. Dejar correr ganancias (esta vez no las he dejado correr suficiente) y cortar pérdidas (llevaba una mala racha por cortarlas demasiado pronto me pasó con Soc Gen y Barclays en las últimas semanas).

Al final un arte, en oposición a la ciencia que usan otros maestros del foro.


Y esta en honor al mestro chinito_deslocalizador!!1


----------



## FranR (6 Mar 2012)

Ojo...esta serie puede ser demoledora.

Subsuelo temblando....


----------



## ponzi (6 Mar 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> A dos semanas vista segun mi tortisystem esto comienza a ser cada vez mas bajista, oh, sera esta la buena? Hay vencimientos el 16 y quizas eso trastoque mis niveles.



Han cambiado los ciclos de renovacion de contratos de cortos,de 3 semanas han pasado a 2. Se acabo el lateral. Este viernes toca la renovacion, quedaros con esta fecha 9 de marzo


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Mar 2012)

Los 1340-2 deben servir de colchón y rebote bastante interesante.


----------



## ponzi (6 Mar 2012)

Los 4,4 aguantando de soporte en ibe


----------



## J-Z (6 Mar 2012)

Cojanlo que lo tiran!


----------



## faraico (6 Mar 2012)

Gamesa 2,21


----------



## faraico (6 Mar 2012)

No se que sera mejor, salirme ahora de gamesa o quedarme dentro y qye maniana me abran con gap a la baja


----------



## J-Z (6 Mar 2012)

Tranqui luego cargas más abajo en los 1,85 Votin style.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> No se que sera mejor, salirme ahora de gamesa o quedarme dentro y qye maniana me abran con gap a la baja



Me gusta su optimismo 

Lamentablemente es un valor si referencia alguna por abajo.

Joder la pm que me parió: SocGen 0.8€/acc por debajo de mi venta gacelera....

edit: j-z, mida sus palabras. Puede haber gente perdiendo mucha pasta, nerviosa por ellom y no es plan de tocar las narices. Sin acritud y tal. Mantengamos las buenas formas.  Si no era su intención. Repórteme !


----------



## J-Z (6 Mar 2012)

Como venden los gazellers.


----------



## FranR (6 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ojo...esta serie puede ser demoledora.
> 
> Subsuelo temblando....



"solo" han sido 22 daxies....pero no paran por ahí abajo.

Si lo sueltan perdemos los 600:cook:


----------



## J-Z (6 Mar 2012)

Que canales ve tu makineta en el ibex FranR?


----------



## Pepe Broz (6 Mar 2012)

Tonuel hoy va a ir de culo. A ver si se pasa.


----------



## AssGaper (6 Mar 2012)

El señor MV tiene que estar lefando por las orejas. Menuda orgia guanera :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Mar 2012)

Indra 9.63, in my gacelera opinion, Last Frontier....
Y las ibe han perforado el suelod el canal en escala horaria....

añado: No han ni puto caso a un tio que se pone de avatar un pirata. Solo digo lo que veo. No me vayan a buscar luego a la puerta de mi casa con antorchas


----------



## J-Z (6 Mar 2012)

A Indra le metemos mañana en 9,37.


----------



## Janus (6 Mar 2012)

Hoy quizás ya no haya mucho más que recoger.


----------



## FranR (6 Mar 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Que canales ve tu makineta en el ibex FranR?



206-124 now


----------



## VOTIN (6 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> No se que sera mejor, salirme ahora de gamesa o quedarme dentro y qye maniana me abran con gap a la baja



Aguanta y no seas mariquita::

Por cierto,yo no promedio a la baja con empresas quasiquebradas
Pero en 2 eurillos ya seria cosa de comprar algo si aguanta el soporte y queda fuerza compradora
Para saberlo metemos a Janus,si entra y aguanta el barco es que la cosa esta bien,pero si sale como las ratas,que es lo que suele hacer,es que el barco esta podrido::

Siempre que viene una ruina es el primero en salir


----------



## J-Z (6 Mar 2012)

Mañana visitilla a los 8100 y como no rebote go to 7miles.


----------



## faraico (6 Mar 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> El señor MV tiene que estar lefando por las orejas. Menuda orgia guanera :Baile:




Qué va, deshizo posiciones...


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Qué va, deshizo posiciones...



en 8230 y mañana espera cargar cortos mas arriba , cuando revienten los SL de las numerosas gacelas que estan cargando cortos 8:


----------



## faraico (6 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Aguanta y no seas mariquita::
> 
> Por cierto,yo no promedio a la baja con empresas quasiquebradas
> Pero en 2 eurillos ya seria cosa de comprar algo si aguanta el soporte y queda fuerza compradora
> ...



Poco que aguantar, veremos si el SL hace su función...está a 2,18o


----------



## J-Z (6 Mar 2012)

Como te pille el GAP vas a ver si hace su función pero de circo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Mar 2012)

j-z dijo:


> A Indra le metemos mañana en 9,37.



Si llega a 9.37 me da a mí que habrá que esperarla más abajo...


----------



## chameleon (6 Mar 2012)

me autocito 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/281497-habeis-visto-ibex-35-febrero-2012-a-371.html#post5850385



chameleon dijo:


>



(se va a cerrar el gap de 5.18)


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Acaba de salir un inferior nuevo, 6667. Pero no parece haber mucho más margen por debajo de eso.
> 
> Más vale que vaya frenando, porque se nos acaban los apeaderos...



hace poco acaba de salir el 6666 el número de satán, por cierto enseñe el escaner thermal si puede


----------



## J-Z (6 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si llega a 9.37 me da a mí que habrá que esperarla más abajo...



No creo ahí por 9,40 rebotará a 10,xx :Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Mar 2012)

j-z dijo:


> No creo ahí por 9,40 rebotará a 10,xx :Aplauso:



mmm puede, un doble suelo en 9.4x. Aunque todavía tiene que perder estos niveles


----------



## ponzi (6 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Aguanta y no seas mariquita::
> 
> Por cierto,yo no promedio a la baja con empresas quasiquebradas
> Pero en 2 eurillos ya seria cosa de comprar algo si aguanta el soporte y queda fuerza compradora
> ...



Como cuesta aguantar una posicion en contra. Yo llevare un -10% en ibe desde octubre. Y un +5% con las dos salidas del fondo. Con la entrada de hoy en el fondo este se queda promediado como un ibex a 8400-8440


----------



## Estilicón (6 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pero no me negará la precisión , ¿eh? :fiufiu:



Podías haber apurado más. 

Impulso desde 11,05 hasta 9,44. A esos 9,44 súmale el rebote de un 50% fibo del impulso de bajada. 

Te habría salido niquelao 8:.


----------



## VOTIN (6 Mar 2012)

Vaya dia en ABG -198 €,para celebrar la entrada
En indra casi se han comido las plusvis
En BME -232 €
En Rep -324€
En ibe -266€

La lecheeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Menos mal que no lleve gamesassss!!!!!


----------



## faraico (6 Mar 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Como te pille el GAP vas a ver si hace su función pero de circo



Galp, se dice Galp lo que me va a pillar...

Por eso lo digo, por eso mismo me lo estoy planteando...lo voy a dejar, haga lo que haga, va a ser lo contrario a lo correcto8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Podías haber apurado más.
> 
> Impulso desde 11,05 hasta 9,44. A esos 9,44 súmale el rebote de un 50% fibo del impulso de bajada.
> 
> Te habría salido niquelao 8:.



10.27<->10.2 0.7% error, no me jodas  
En 10.20 había una pequeña resistencia. Que se lleve el ultimo centimo otro, ¿no?


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Mar 2012)

Mulder puedes poner en el informe diario el número de contatos negativos en el ibex debe ser hermoso


----------



## tatur (6 Mar 2012)

Dentro de Gamesa a 2.21, el hombre es el unico animal que tropieza 2 veces con la misma piedra, y esta vez es personal.

SL: 2.15


edito: si antes entro antes vuelve a bajar


----------



## J-Z (6 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Galp, se dice Galp lo que me va a pillar...
> 
> Por eso lo digo, por eso mismo me lo estoy planteando...lo voy a dejar, haga lo que haga, va a ser lo contrario a lo correcto8:



Ya en serio si vas muy cargado yo igual cerraba con mínimas minus, si llevas pocas (1000 o así) las dejaba.


----------



## VOTIN (6 Mar 2012)

Yo opino que deberian de cerrar ya la bolsa porque a este paso no queda nada que puedan seguir bajando de valor y mañana sera otro dia


----------



## J-Z (6 Mar 2012)

jJajaj toma mínimos guano del rico.


----------



## FranR (6 Mar 2012)

El cierre va a ser un poema..


----------



## J-Z (6 Mar 2012)

Si la subasta es negativa y mañana gap bajista salvase quien pueda.


----------



## Pepe Broz (6 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo opino que deberian de cerrar ya la bolsa porque a este paso no queda nada que puedan seguir bajando de valor y mañana sera otro dia



Que dice!
Aún hay recorrido! La avantguarda (GAM) -6'5% y ABE buscandola tal enamorada -6%, caixabank también ahí.

A ver si tenemos un MEGADOWN


----------



## J-Z (6 Mar 2012)

TEF merece caer a 9 por tener al urmangarin currando ahí.


----------



## no_loko (6 Mar 2012)

Puf, vaya vela. mañana más fiesta.


----------



## faraico (6 Mar 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Ya en serio si vas muy cargado yo igual cerraba con mínimas minus, si llevas pocas (1000 o así) las dejaba.




Na, he entrado con muy poca carga...si salta el SL me supone lo mismo que esta noche invitar a cenar a la parienta en un sitio chulo::

Estoy cancelando un deposito de banesto por si hay que aprovechar un supuesto guano....

Objetivo San en 5,10:rolleye:


----------



## J-Z (6 Mar 2012)

CHURRIBEX en estado puro.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (6 Mar 2012)

Un día para el olvido para aquellos que estamos largos.


----------



## J-Z (6 Mar 2012)

2,19 las GAM su SL lo cierran en subasta XD


----------



## J-Z (6 Mar 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Un día para el olvido para aquellos que estamos largos.



Pero en que andas largo?


----------



## faraico (6 Mar 2012)

j-z dijo:


> 2,19 las GAM su SL lo cierran en subasta XD



la parienta se queda sin cena::


----------



## ponzi (6 Mar 2012)

j-z dijo:


> CHURRIBEX en estado puro.











Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Un día para el olvido para aquellos que estamos largos.











VOTIN dijo:


> Yo opino que deberian de cerrar ya la bolsa porque a este paso no queda nada que puedan seguir bajando de valor y mañana sera otro dia




Que cierren ya la bolsa. No quiero ni imaginarme el informe de accs prestadas de hoy. Al final los leoncios este viernes van a recomprar los contratos en minimos.


----------



## J-Z (6 Mar 2012)




----------



## Condor (6 Mar 2012)

*muhuhuhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha*

*muhuhuhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha*


----------



## J-Z (6 Mar 2012)

Haha le falta un colmillo


----------



## Pepe Broz (6 Mar 2012)

Un hostión con todas la letras. Se echaba de menos.


----------



## tortilla (6 Mar 2012)

Sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell...........................


----------



## J-Z (6 Mar 2012)

8.166,66

Mucho 6 no?


----------



## tatur (6 Mar 2012)




----------



## vmmp29 (6 Mar 2012)

j-z dijo:


> TEF merece caer a 9 por tener al urmangarin currando ahí.



TEF va a caer a 9€ porque se merece estar ahí::::y gracias a modulación digital .......::


----------



## FranR (6 Mar 2012)

Que bien lo hemos pasado...::::


----------



## Estilicón (6 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> 10.27<->10.2 0.7% error, no me jodas
> En 10.20 había una pequeña resistencia. Que se lleve el ultimo centimo otro, ¿no?



jajajaja, te lo decía en plan "tocapelotillas". Tu análisis me parece cojonudo, ojalá hiciera yo mis análisis así de bien. Y lo que dijiste ayer de esos 8,70 de soporte ya lo pensaba yo y si se activara el impulso serían la repera.

Yo dije 10,20-10,30, por eso, por la pequeña resistencia. Por eso me salí en 10,15 ayer, antes de llegar a esa zona.

Hoy corto desde los 10 euros. Niveles importantes: Los 9,86 que decías, 9,76 y ya más abajo 9,60 y 9,44 del mínimo de las últimas sesiones. Si baja de 9,30 - 9,40 hay boquete (creo).

Mantego el corto abierto a ver si hay suerte. De momento dejo el SL en 9,90 para asegurar posición. A ver si mañana sigue a la baja y si abre con guano bajo un poco más el SL para aumentar beneficios. :cook:


----------



## J-Z (6 Mar 2012)

Vamos certificando defunciones:

Sacyr -6,8%
GAM -6,1%
ABG -6%
IDR -5,5%
BBVA -5,1%
Arcelol -5,1%

Special tracks:

TRE -4,5%
TL5 -4.5%

Tocala otra vez SAN -4%


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Mar 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> *¿Seguro que las gacelas vendían?*
> 
> El cierre ha sacado a todos los *cazafondos*, que venían desde 8250 tanteando los largos.
> 
> Un cierre que saca a los largos, debe permitir un hueco alcista de apertura...., pero con los mínimos que ha hecho hoy, igual tiene Ud que reabrir por debajo del 8230.. ¿no?



si seguro , pero eso no significa que vaya a rebotar inmediatamente , lo que si es seguro que se prepara un peponeo brutal :Baile: 

a ver si nos dejan entrar mañana a buen precio , pero no pasa na seguimos con objetivo 7600


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si seguro , pero eso no significa que vaya a rebotar inmediatamente , lo que si es seguro que se prepara un peponeo brutal :Baile:
> 
> a ver si nos dejan entrar mañana a buen precio , pero no pasa na seguimos con objetivo 7600



cuidadin con el 8120 , tiene alguna probabilidad de frenar el guano :ouch:


----------



## Desencantado (6 Mar 2012)

El Ibex es imprevisible: le quitas las prohibiciones de hostión y va y se ahostia...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Mar 2012)

Desencantado dijo:


> El Ibex es imprevisible: le quitas las prohibiciones de hostión y va y se ahostia...



¿Mande? 

Cae porque tiene que caer, no porque hayan retirado la prohibición de posiciones cortas (si es eso a lo que se refería)


----------



## ghkghk (6 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Han cambiado los ciclos de renovacion de contratos de cortos,de 3 semanas han pasado a 2. Se acabo el lateral. Este viernes toca la renovacion, quedaros con esta fecha 9 de marzo



Esto me interesa, porque en el pasado te segui un par de veces y funciono. El viernes toca recompra y peponazo para arriba? Conoces un ETF del Ibex en Bankinter que sea apalancado?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## faraico (6 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Esto me interesa, porque en el pasado te segui un par de veces y funciono. El viernes toca recompra y peponazo para arriba? Conoces un ETF del Ibex en Bankinter que sea apalancado?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Lo mismo le pregunté a Ponzi, pero sobre un inverso y me dijo que tenía poca liquidez, que me fuera el Eurostoxx.

No sé si alcista será más líquido.


----------



## ghkghk (6 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Lo mismo le pregunté a Ponzi, pero sobre un inverso y me dijo que tenía poca liquidez, que me fuera el Eurostoxx.
> 
> No sé si alcista será más líquido.



Pues un alcista del stoxx... Pero muy apalancado. Mucho. Muchisimo. Para entrar con 20k. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## faraico (6 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pues un alcista del stoxx... Pero muy apalancado. Mucho. Muchisimo. Para entrar con 20k.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Sería entrar ahora???

O esperarás a que haya más corrección??

A los 7600 podemos llegar sin problema a nada que a los yankis les de por guanearienso:


----------



## ghkghk (6 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Sería entrar ahora???
> 
> O esperarás a que haya más corrección??
> 
> A los 7600 podemos llegar sin problema a nada que a los yankis les de por guanearienso:



El jueves a las 17.29h... Imagino que ya estaremos por debajo de 8.000, si.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Mar 2012)

Y yo que creo que vamos a rebotar y fuerte

en fin


----------



## ghkghk (6 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Y yo que creo que vamos a rebotar y fuerte
> 
> en fin



Para eso ya tengo algo de carga dentro. Otro paquete para los 7.700 o similar y el paqueton a plazo fijo que entreria en RV si se vieran los 6.7xx. 

Por debajo de eso, la ruina, los dividendos y los rezos.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## optimistic1985 (6 Mar 2012)

Yo creo que a partir de mañana vamos parriba


----------



## Burbujilimo (6 Mar 2012)

¿Se ha pasado ya Mulder con los niveles? Tengo una tremenda curiosidad por ver el volumen de leoncios hoy.

Pedazo de día, pedazo de hostión. 

Yo sigo largo en IBE, con dos cojones. *********** pero con dos cojones.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Mar 2012)

En menudo lugar ha ido a parar...







Saludos...


----------



## VOTIN (6 Mar 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿Se ha pasado ya Mulder con los niveles? Tengo una tremenda curiosidad por ver el volumen de leoncios hoy.
> 
> Pedazo de día, pedazo de hostión.
> 
> Yo sigo largo en IBE, con dos cojones. *********** pero con dos cojones.



Ten cuidado que otros mas machos que tu andan escorados a la izquierda o a
la derecha ,las gamesas son mucha gamesa para jugar con ellas


PD
Se entiende que han perdido algo en la batalla,y no es una oreja ::


----------



## diosmercado (6 Mar 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Yo creo que a partir de mañana vamos parriba



Joderr, hablais como si llevasemos dos o tres semanas bajando, y hemos bajado dia y medio.


----------



## faraico (6 Mar 2012)

IG Markets anuncia caida.

Ayer anunciada subida y miren...


----------



## VOTIN (6 Mar 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> En menudo lugar ha ido a parar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esas cabronas quieren visitar los 3,5 y no me apetece acompañarlas


----------



## credulo (6 Mar 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> En menudo lugar ha ido a parar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na, si el resto del ibex no la arrastra pabajo subirá hasta los 6. :cook:


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Mar 2012)

El 1342 lo está puliendo a tope


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Mar 2012)

les queda una 1:30h para arreglar o alejarse de 1342

edit: como lo aguantan


----------



## Janus (6 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Como cuesta aguantar una posicion en contra. Yo llevare un -10% en ibe desde octubre. Y un +5% con las dos salidas del fondo. Con la entrada de hoy en el fondo este se queda promediado como un ibex a 8400-8440



Votin tiene razón, me he mirado en el espejo y tengo rabo:rolleye:


----------



## Janus (6 Mar 2012)

Liquido todos los cortos que me quedaban en índices.

Me quedo acompañando el guano con Barclays y con el ProShares VIX Short Term ETF (que sube un 8%).

Hoy ha sido un día GRANDE!!!!


----------



## Janus (6 Mar 2012)

El IBEX está en -1% en el after. Tiene recorrido hasta 7600 si bien no parece probable que lo haga del tirón máxime cuando el SP algo rebotará para después retomar el guano (quizas hasta 1300).

Vamos a ver Gamesa que se puede poner muy interesante con la tremenda sobreventa y porque ya estaría a precio de derribo y sin sentido desde una perspectiva empresarial de largo plazo (suena raro que lo diga yo).

Ahora que estoy de perras hasta arriba, lo mismo intento alguna escaramuza.


----------



## bertok (6 Mar 2012)

ALEGRIA :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:, ya era hora que el chulibex se fuera a tomar por culo.

A ver si vienen días grandes ::

A los larguistas, espero que hayáis salido corriendo 8:


----------



## bertok (6 Mar 2012)

j-z dijo:


>



Preciosa imagen


----------



## Janus (6 Mar 2012)

Los buscarrebotes que se abstengan de momento. Queda caida según marca el VIX y el eurodolar. Cualquier corrección intermedia es muy difícil de pillar porque se pierde un trozo desde el suelo y otro trozo asumiendo que no es posible vender en el techo.

Eso sí, para scalpers e intradías .... mañana va a ser delicioso.


----------



## bertok (6 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Vaya dia en ABG -198 €,para celebrar la entrada
> En indra casi se han comido las plusvis
> En BME -232 €
> En Rep -324€
> ...



El chulibex estaba muerto. La debilidad de la pauta de precios era más que manifiesta.

Podrás comprar más abajo. Suerte.


----------



## Claca (6 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX MEDIUM CAP:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues eso, gráfico sencillito, pero bastante efectivo:







PD: Durante este mes me iré incorporando de nuevo al hilo para meterle caña al server. Con ello espero presentar los deberes pendientes desde hace tanto -y satisfacer alguna que otra petición que se me hizo por privado-.


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Mar 2012)

Hoy duermo con Pandoro, muy muy abrazaditos.
Aunque creo que va a estar muy ocupado.

Con lo cara que está la gasolina, no voy ni a poder ir a la JGA del SAN...


----------



## Janus (6 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Preciosa imagen



Tiene los dientes sucios. Se nota que acaba de salir de hibernar y que ahora tiene que comer mucho para recuperar su capa de grasa. Estos no salen tan descarado para darse una pequeña vuelta. Los tendremos por aquí una temporada.


----------



## bertok (6 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Tiene los dientes sucios. Se nota que acaba de salir de hibernar y que ahora tiene que comer mucho para recuperar su capa de grasa. Estos no salen tan descarado para darse una pequeña vuelta. Los tendremos por aquí una temporada.



Se va a jartar a comer. Tengo el sistema marcando VENTA EXTREMA.


----------



## FranR (6 Mar 2012)

Buenas noches señores...

Que bonito luce el SP. Yo sigo con mi idea y me pongo pesado:
Sobre los 8074 rebotaremos hasta 400 máximo, para cerrar el trimestre en los 7.800.

Aunque disfrutaría enormemente perdiendo los 7900 en esta serie.

Con el euro/dolar en 1.28, el dax en 6200...y no sigo que me estoy poniendo..


----------



## ghkghk (6 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Se va a jartar a comer. Tengo el sistema marcando VENTA EXTREMA.



Venta Extrema suena a peli con Steven Seagal de broker.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (6 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Se va a jartar a comer. Tengo el sistema marcando VENTA EXTREMA.



Un simple corrección del 50% de la subida anterior en el DAX lo llevaría hasta 6190. Miren si hay trozo todavía.


----------



## atlanterra (6 Mar 2012)

Bueno, ya tenemos al SP rompiendo culos


----------



## atlanterra (6 Mar 2012)

Yo he hecho caso a Janus y acabo de cerrar cortos en el SP.

Por cierto, he comprado mas First S.


----------



## bertok (6 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> venta extrema suena a peli con steven seagal de broker.
> 
> Enviado desde mi gt-i9003 usando tapatalk



*sell off .*


----------



## Janus (6 Mar 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Yo he hecho caso a Janus y acabo de cerrar cortos en el SP.
> 
> Por cierto, he comprado mas First S.



Yo las estoy mirando pero no me termino de fiar del soporte intradía en 27,50.


----------



## Claca (6 Mar 2012)

IBEX, la estructura bajista de corto plazo:


----------



## vigobay (6 Mar 2012)

Yo juego en otra liga diferente a muchos de vosotros pero mantengo mi posición bajista mientras se mantengan máximos decrecientes. La verdad es que hoy he disfrutado como no recordaba ya que pico un poco de guano americano variado:

Ultrashort Financials Proshares
SRTY
Proshares Vix Short term
SLV (corto)
Edito: se me olvidaba que también tengo un poco de Bank of Guano que está a punto de caramelo 

Son posiciones pequeñas que he ido creando en las últimas semanas pero todas están en azul y aunque tengo riesgo de que me hechen en un rebote busco pillar tendencia y todo está marcando guano. Por supuesto a lo largo de estas semanas me han saltado algunos stops y he perdido pasta pero si pillo la tendencia habrá merecido la pena.

Preparen el cubo Big Size de palomitas...que esto se pone entretenido.


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Los buscarrebotes que se abstengan de momento. Queda caida según marca el VIX y el eurodolar. Cualquier corrección intermedia es muy difícil de pillar porque se pierde un trozo desde el suelo y otro trozo asumiendo que no es posible vender en el techo.
> 
> Eso sí, para scalpers e intradías .... mañana va a ser delicioso.



hasta donde puede llegar el VIXY y un SL

gracias

mañana puedes cantar las entradas?


----------



## ponzi (6 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Lo mismo le pregunté a Ponzi, pero sobre un inverso y me dijo que tenía poca liquidez, que me fuera el Eurostoxx.
> 
> No sé si alcista será más líquido.











ghkghk dijo:


> Pues un alcista del stoxx... Pero muy apalancado. Mucho. Muchisimo. Para entrar con 20k.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



El etf del ibex funciona mal, no es del todo fiable, puede tener una horquilla de 200 puntos en tu contra por la falta de liquidez. Largo en eurostoxx es lxx, corto en eurostoxx es bxx.


----------



## Janus (6 Mar 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> hasta donde puede llegar el VIXY y un SL
> 
> gracias
> 
> mañana puedes cantar las entradas?



Al menos hasta 63 y como se ponga el mercado en plan rumores estabilidad europa ...... no para hasta 80 pero esto es un suponer. El VIX hace referencia a la volatilidad de las put en USA y el miedo exhacerba su performance. Pero vamos poco a poco.

Entrar es complicado ya porque hoy lleva un 8% y ayer llevaba sobre el 2%. Te arriesgas a comerte un bajadón enorme (es muy muy volátil). Si quieres un stop maestro, sería los 50,5 aprox más filtro.

Merece más la pena ver Gamesa cómo se comporta, ver de cerca las solares y carboneras o esperar un rebotito en el DAX para cargar hacia abajo.

Mañana tengo una entrevista de trabajo (me confirman la hora durante la mañana). Intentaré estar activo y hacer trading en timeframe de horas si no tengo mucha disponibilidad. Estamos en unos días donde el sistema "vela maestra" funciona muy bien.


----------



## ghkghk (6 Mar 2012)

Suerte Janus! Si necesitan referencias que se pasen por el hilo...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (6 Mar 2012)

Para los perfiles directivos como Janus nunca hay crisis.

Janus, vete exigiendo. Para perfiles como el tuyo, el dinero no es el driver de decisión y se mira menos.

Suerte amigo.


----------



## Janus (6 Mar 2012)

Vigilen las solares, están salvando con nota el día de hoy y está entrando bastante volumen. First esta jodidilla pero a poco que recupere el SP, éstas se disparan un 10%. Es para valientes y con stop pegado al culo.


----------



## Janus (6 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Para los perfiles directivos como Janus nunca hay crisis.
> 
> Janus, vete exigiendo. Para perfiles como el tuyo, el dinero no es el driver de decisión y se mira menos.
> 
> Suerte amigo.



Pues será para ellos, lo del dinero. Para mí el driver, cumplido que exista un buen reto, es la pasta. Pienso como matrix, unos y ceros.


----------



## bertok (6 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pues será para ellos, lo del dinero. Para mí el driver, cumplido que exista un buen reto, es la pasta. Pienso como matrix, unos y ceros.



No me has entendido a la primera :fiufiu:


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Mar 2012)

¡Mucha suerte Janus!
Tú vales mucho, nene.


----------



## roygbiv (6 Mar 2012)

¿Qué opinión os merece el ETF *LYXIBEX2INVE*? ¿Alguna otra opción mejor para un principiante para ponerse corto en el IBEX?


----------



## Alcaudón (6 Mar 2012)

roygbiv dijo:


> ¿Qué opinión os merece el ETF *LYXIBEX2INVE*? ¿Alguna otra opción mejor para un principiante para ponerse corto en el IBEX?



Yo estoy en aprendizaje también, y para ponerme corto utilizo los futuros mini del ibex. Las comisiones son pequeñas y no te juegas mucha pasta (poniendo siempre el SL correspondiente  ), por ahora me van bien


----------



## Ajetreo (6 Mar 2012)

roygbiv dijo:


> ¿Qué opinión os merece el ETF *LYXIBEX2INVE*? ¿Alguna otra opción mejor para un principiante para ponerse corto en el IBEX?



Yo también voy probando con el mini ibex, para empezar con minisustos me conformo

Me gustaría que los sabios del hilo informasen de las ventajas de los etf frente a los futuros directos sobre los índices, les daríamos muchas Thaks


----------



## ponzi (6 Mar 2012)

www.abc.es/20120305/economia/abci-reforma-energetica-empresa-201203051028.html


----------



## ponzi (6 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> www.abc.es/20120305/economia/abci-reforma-energetica-empresa-201203051028.html



Noticia para mañana: Subida de los peajes....Vamos que el deficit de tarifa lo vamos a pagar todos los consumidores. Y tasas a las centrales nucleares e hidroelectricas. Que mania tienen de intervenir todas las transacciones producidas en el mercado. Vaya jeta, porque una central hidroelectrica que es eficiente y no contamina tiene que pagar los excesos de las placas solares?? No aprenden, alaaa venga mas economia intervenida


----------



## ponzi (6 Mar 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Yo también voy probando con el mini ibex, para empezar con minisustos me conformo
> 
> Me gustaría que los sabios del hilo informasen de las ventajas de los etf frente a los futuros directos sobre los índices, les daríamos muchas Thaks



En el ibex el futuro es mas liquido y con menos comisiones que el etf


----------



## Estilicón (6 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Noticia para mañana: Subida de los peajes....Vamos que el deficit de tarifa lo vamos a pagar todos los consumidores. Y tasas a las centrales nucleares e hidroelectricas. Que mania tienen de intervenir todas las transacciones producidas en el mercado. Vaya jeta, porque una central hidroelectrica que es eficiente y no contamina tiene que pagar los excesos de las placas solares?? No aprenden, alaaa venga mas economia intervenida



Te recomiendo que leas este artículo aunque sea algo antiguo, porque explica los pingues beneficios que sacan las eléctricas por extender la vida útil de las centrales nucleares o como usan los embalses (que son públicos), pagando 20 millones mientras sacan beneficios por 1000 millones, beneficios obtenidos de los ciudadanos.



> El escandaloso negocio eléctrico
> [Asturhunter65] | 16:52, 14/Oct 2010 |
> edmundo fayanas escuer - Jueves, 14 de Octubre de 2010 -
> 
> ...


----------



## ghkghk (6 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> En el ibex el futuro es mas liquido y con menos comisiones que el etf



Operas solo con BKT o has ampliado a algun otro broker?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## lokeno100 (6 Mar 2012)

¿Alguien sabe si el ibex35 pudiese llegar a cero?, ¿qué significaría eso?


----------



## ghkghk (6 Mar 2012)

lokeno100 dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe si el ibex35 pudiese llegar a cero?, ¿qué significaría eso?



No, no puede. Aunque quebraran y desaparecieran las 36, serian sustituidas por otras.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (6 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Te recomiendo que leas este artículo aunque sea algo antiguo, porque explica los pingues beneficios que sacan las eléctricas por extender la vida útil de las centrales nucleares o como usan los embalses (que son públicos), pagando 20 millones mientras sacan beneficios por 1000 millones, beneficios obtenidos de los ciudadanos.



Ya conocia los tir de los negocios.¿Por que crees que elegí iberdrola? No creeras que es por su liderazgo en molinillos? que son rentables pero no nos engañemos duran entre 15-20 años. La energia mas rentable es la hidroelectrica. Un embalse se tarda unos 4 años en construir, no contamina,es eficiente y no tiene fecha de caducidad al margen del oportuno mantenimiento. La culpa del recibo electrico no es de las electricas es del gobierno por subvencionar y meterse en decidir que es y que no rentable. Se han creado termosolares y placas solares ineficientes que creaban energia por 340 cuando se vendia a 40 simplemente porque el gobierno les dijo no es preocupeis papa estado os pagara la energia a 340. Sabes hasta donde ha llegado la picaresca española? En algunas zonas por el dia conectaban a la red las placas y por la noche generadores de combustion asi de forma ficticia decian que las plaquitas aportaban 1000 cobrando por ello a 340 cuando en realidad las placas solo aportaban 400. Esto es como los pisos, los ayuntamientos se autofinanciaban a traves de recalificaciones y promovian la burbuja con incentivos fiscales. Cualquier proyecto empresarial intervenido por papa estado esta distorsionado de la realidad y por tanto abocado al fracaso.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Mar 2012)

Entro para desearle suerte a Janus.

Ánimo.


----------



## Janus (6 Mar 2012)

lokeno100 dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe si el ibex35 pudiese llegar a cero?, ¿qué significaría eso?




Los ceros del 8000 seguro que se le esfuman. No doubts!


----------



## ponzi (6 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Operas solo con BKT o has ampliado a algun otro broker?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Opero con ing. Conozco Bk porque trabaje para ellos.


----------



## Ajetreo (6 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya conocia los tir de los negocios.¿Por que crees que elegí iberdrola? No creeras que es por su liderazgo en molinillos? que son rentables pero no nos engañemos duran entre 15-20 años. La energia mas rentable es la hidroelectrica. Un embalse se tarda unos 4 años en construir, no contamina,es eficiente y no tiene fecha de caducidad al margen del oportuno mantenimiento. La culpa del recibo electrico no es de las electricas es del gobierno por subvencionar y meterse en decidir que es y que no rentable. Se han creado termosolares y placas solares ineficientes que creaban energia por 340 cuando se vendia a 40 simplemente porque el gobierno les dijo no es preocupeis papa estado os pagara la energia a 340. Sabes hasta donde ha llegado la picaresca española? En algunas zonas por el dia conectaban a la red las placas y por la noche generadores de combustion asi de forma ficticia decian que las plaquitas aportaban 1000 cobrando por ello a 340 cuando en realidad las placas solo aportaban 400. Esto es como los pisos, los ayuntamientos se autofinanciaban a traves de recalificaciones y promovian la burbuja con incentivos fiscales. Cualquier proyecto empresarial intervenido por papa estado esta distorsionado de la realidad y por tanto abocado al fracaso.



Oiga, eso de que un embalse es lo mas rentable es cierto para las eléctricas, pero para los inundados es como una invasión, llegan los pantaneros y tu te tienes que ir inmediatamente de tu casa y de tu trabajo por coxones.... 

Disculpe la vehemencia pero lo viví cruelmente en la infancia


----------



## Janus (6 Mar 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Entro para desearle suerte a Janus.
> 
> Ánimo.




Suerte la que van a tener ellos si me fichan::. Me van a tener que convencer porque yo soy muy exquisito en cuanto a autonomía e independencia en los retos. De ahí, que quiera cobrar bastante pero lo justo.


----------



## bertok (6 Mar 2012)

lokeno100 dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe si el ibex35 pudiese llegar a cero?, ¿qué significaría eso?



Que el potencial de revalorización sería infinito.

Los value investors se volverían locos.


----------



## ghkghk (6 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Opero con ing. Conozco Bk porque trabaje para ellos.



Tenia entendido que ING era carisimo fuera del muy largo plazo. Que ventajas le aporta?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Ajetreo (6 Mar 2012)

Señor Janus, mañana por la tarde acuerdese de quitar la primera linea de su firma


----------



## VLADELUI (6 Mar 2012)

Aupa Janus.


----------



## ponzi (7 Mar 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Oiga, eso de que un embalse es lo mas rentable es cierto para las eléctricas, pero para los inundados es como una invasión, llegan los pantaneros y tu te tienes que ir inmediatamente de tu casa y de tu trabajo por coxones....
> 
> Disculpe la vehemencia pero lo viví cruelmente en la infancia



Lo siento, es triste que tengan que verse afectadas personas ajenas al negocio. Lo mas triste es que el sacrificio que hicieron todas esas personas para ganantizar una energia eficiente,limpia y barata no ha servido para nada porque a gobernantes inutiles se les encendio la bombilla de subvencionar energias no rentables a costa del consumidor y lo mas grave ni si quiera nos preguntaron. Personalmente creo que cualquier subsidio o incentivo tiene que ser para quien haya sufrido un percance que redunda en beneficio ajeno y ademas que nunca lo pidio como fue tu caso de pequeña. Pero de ninguna forma para pagar a precio de oro la solar cuando nunca nos hizo falta. La diferencia fundamental es que un embalse junto con una central hidroelectrica son necesarias para españa donde el agua es un problema pero nadie necesita placas solares y mucho nenos pagarles a precio de oro algo que no necesitamos.


----------



## ponzi (7 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Tenia entendido que ING era carisimo fuera del muy largo plazo. Que ventajas le aporta?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



No son tan caros. Es que yo voy a largo plazo.La ventaja es no pagar ni la comision de la cuenta ni el mantenimiento a costa de tener un broker muy simplon aunque tb dan acceso a los fondos que es operar con el sp eurostoxx e ibex a precios de cierre y no pagar comisiones de forma directa ya que estas a diferencia de otros fondos son cobradas al fondo en su conjunto . Por lo demas a poco que operes es mucho mejor bk.


----------



## ponzi (7 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Suerte la que van a tener ellos si me fichan::. Me van a tener que convencer porque yo soy muy exquisito en cuanto a autonomía e independencia en los retos. De ahí, que quiera cobrar bastante pero lo justo.



Mucha suerte con el nuevo trabajo janus.Acuerdese de pedir tiempo libre, en el foro le estaremos muy agradecidos


----------



## Janus (7 Mar 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Señor Janus, mañana por la tarde acuerdese de quitar la primera linea de su firma



Esto llevará su tiempo. Estas cosas van despacio porque primero te recomiendan, después ves al que manda en España, luego te envían a conocer al que manda en europa ..... Entre que todos cuadramos agenda y conseguimos vernos .... se pasa un tiempo y luego viene la negociación económica que es complica porque en los detalles están las ganancias.

Os tendré al tanto. Un montón de gracias a todos!.


----------



## faraico (7 Mar 2012)

Mucha suerteJanus.....seguro te a bien....ya nos cuentas !,,


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Mar 2012)

no he podido responder antes suerte janus


edit: se puede decir si la empresa es nacional o internacional, se me olvido


----------



## Optimista bien informado (7 Mar 2012)

Suerte Janus. Acuérdate de nosotros cuando vueles en jet privado a reunirte con el _boss_ europeo


----------



## faraico (7 Mar 2012)

bajado sl de gamesa a 2.15

A rezar


----------



## ponzi (7 Mar 2012)

www.expansion.com/agencia/efe/2012/03/06/17034508.html

Donde se puede ver que % de deuda griega tienen los 12 bancos que han suscrito el acuerto. Si supera los 2/3 habra quita a la fuerza y activacion de cds.


----------



## Claca (7 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Por cierto, en estos momentos el más pepón de los índices es el NIKKEI:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-ibex-35-febrero-2012-a-409.html#post5862265
> 
> Tiene muy buen aspecto y parece querer buscar el techo del canal, ya veremos si se toma el respiro o no, de momento lleva dos sesiones en la zona de resistencia, pero como comenté, aunque pille un poco de oxígeno sigue estando muy fuerte.



Tiene sentido la corrección en la bolsa japonesa ¿no? ;-)


----------



## Claca (7 Mar 2012)

Sr. Janus, mucha suerte, no por usted, que es evidente que no la necesita, sino para que la oferta sea de su agrado y conveniencia.


----------



## FranR (7 Mar 2012)

Suerte compañero...


----------



## Claca (7 Mar 2012)

SP500:







Aún viendo guano para el medio plazo, hay que reconocer que de momento sólo tenemos la primera muestra de volatilidad dentro de una tendencia alcista impecable. Aguantan la pivot y la directriz del movimiento, ni siquiera ha corregido un 23% de lo subido. No estoy diciendo que quede mucho recorrido al alza, que pienso que no lo hay, pero tampoco se puede afirmar que las caídas empiecen ya. Las circunstancias eran diferentes, pero, a modo de ejemplo, mirad lo que mucho que costó desarrollar el techo en 2011.

El VIX tampoco ha roto, aunque es evidente que está gestando un suelo que tarde o temprano dará un buen meneo bajista a las bolsas.


----------



## Claca (7 Mar 2012)

Y sobre el VIX, recuerdo este post:



Claca dijo:


> VIX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ponzi (7 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX, la estructura bajista de corto plazo:



Cual seria el objetivo para el ibex 8120? y para ibe?
El grafico del sp de lo merjocito que he visto en mucho tiempo, sin ser un AT he visto de forma clara las figuras y resistencias.Se ve que has vuelto con las pilas cargadas


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Mar 2012)

Dexia:

"La pérdida de 2011 asciende a 11.600 millones de euros, 5,97 EUR por acción y no habrá dividendos. ¿A qué se debe? A la venta de Dexia Banque Belgique (4.000 millones), la nueva reducción del valor de sus obligaciones en deuda griega hasta el 75% (3.400 millones), las pérdidas por la reducción de la cartera histórica, que incluye principalmente préstamos incobrables (2.600 millones) y la venta de la filial francesa Dexia Municipal Agency (1.000 millones).

Los fondos propios del grupo son actualmente negativos y el ratio de solvencia (core tier 1) es de tan solo el 6,4% (aunque el grupo Dexia no está afectado por la exigencia europea del 9%).

El grupo presenta un grave problema de liquidez, aplastado por los intereses a pagar por las garantías obtenidas de las autoridades y que aún no cuenta con la vía libre de Europa a su plan de reestructuración.

Un cierto número de ventas aún no se han realizado: es el caso de Dexia Asset Management, de Dexia BIL (no hay más que un acuerdo de principios), de RBC Dexia Investor Services (aún en fase preliminar) y de DenizBank (resultado incierto)"


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2012)

Me reincorporo al hilo, leído que anoche me engancharon de tapas y copas. Haciendo gala de los conocimientos ginebreros adquiridos en el hilo ::


Mr Claca, rebienvenido! Me suena muy razonable como plantea la posible evolución del SP, aumento volatilidad reventando hogetes a diestro y siniestro para, eventualmente, caer con fuerza.
Sr. Janus, suerte!¿ Vió lo que hicieron las tiernas patriots?
Srta. Pecata, caradepata!


Spoiler



a ver si con esto consigo que me baneen :XX:


----------



## ghkghk (7 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No son tan caros. Es que yo voy a largo plazo.La ventaja es no pagar ni la comision de la cuenta ni el mantenimiento a costa de tener un broker muy simplon *aunque tb dan acceso a los fondos que es operar con el sp eurostoxx e ibex a precios de cierre y no pagar comisiones de forma directa ya que estas a diferencia de otros fondos son cobradas al fondo en su conjunto* . Por lo demas a poco que operes es mucho mejor bk.




Expláyese señor que no me he enterado...


----------



## Greco (7 Mar 2012)

Nerviosito estoy..., ¿a donde vamos hoy?


----------



## ghkghk (7 Mar 2012)

Greco dijo:


> Nerviosito estoy..., ¿a donde vamos hoy?




Eso no lo sabe nadie, pero por vaticinar: inicio de la sesión con caidas de un 1-1.5% para corregir a partir de la hora de comer, acabando casi a precio de cierre de ayer, quizá muy ligeramente rojos.


----------



## Mulder (7 Mar 2012)

A los buenos días!

Ayer entré corto al mercado pero colgué los aparejos al llegar al objetivo diario, lástima de guano que me perdí. Para colmo me engacharon para una ronda de trabajo intensa en unas pocas horas, el 'loquieroparaayer' as usual...

Mi (pseudo) AI ayer por la mañana ya apuntaba maneras, hoy las apunta al lado contrario:

LARGOS: 78.39895% - CORTOS: 21.60105%

Hace un rato marcaba un 85% de largos, así que podríamos tener fiesta alcista para hoy con rebotón potente.


----------



## Adriangtir (7 Mar 2012)

Sr. Mulder le doy las gracias por aportar su conocimiento pero las noticias que me trae no son de mi agrado 

Fran tenemos por ahí algún dato para el eur/dolar (ando un poco pillado XD) y popular?

Gracias


----------



## Felix (7 Mar 2012)

Buenos dias!



Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Ayer entré corto al mercado pero colgué los aparejos al llegar al objetivo diario, lástima de guano que me perdí. Para colmo me engacharon para una ronda de trabajo intensa en unas pocas horas, el 'loquieroparaayer' as usual...
> 
> ...



Pues hasta ahora a funcinado bastante bien ¿No?


----------



## Burbujilimo (7 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No son tan caros. Es que yo voy a largo plazo.La ventaja es no pagar ni la comision de la cuenta ni el mantenimiento a costa de tener un broker muy simplon aunque tb dan acceso a los fondos que es operar con el sp eurostoxx e ibex a precios de cierre y no pagar comisiones de forma directa ya que estas a diferencia de otros fondos son cobradas al fondo en su conjunto . Por lo demas a poco que operes es mucho mejor bk.



Una duda respecto a los fondos sobre indices de ING. Se que cuando ordenas la cancelación te la ejecutan en el cierre y los precios que tienen son al cierre, pero:
- ¿la contratación también es a cierre o es en el momento de la orden?
- Imagino que la orden de venta tendrás que darla antes del cierre del mercado, ¿correcto? (17:30 para la puti... digo, para el ibex).


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Ayer entré corto al mercado pero colgué los aparejos al llegar al objetivo diario, lástima de guano que me perdí. Para colmo me engacharon para una ronda de trabajo intensa en unas pocas horas, el 'loquieroparaayer' as usual...
> 
> ...



Sería buena oprtunidad para salir por patas. De hecho, aunque no suba, también es oprtunidad para largarse. ::


----------



## AssGaper (7 Mar 2012)

Spanish Govt. Generic Bond a 3 años,ahora, bajando un -0.24% (2.93800)
Spanish Govt. Generic Bond a 5 años,ahora, bajando un -0.14% (3.66400)
Spanish Govt. Generic Bond a 3 años,ahora, subiendo un 0.23% (5.15900)


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (7 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Ayer entré corto al mercado pero colgué los aparejos al llegar al objetivo diario, lástima de guano que me perdí. Para colmo me engacharon para una ronda de trabajo intensa en unas pocas horas, el 'loquieroparaayer' as usual...
> 
> ...



.
ME alegra leer esto, he entrado largo hace un rato. 

Me gusta plantear mi operativa antes de empezar a leer el foro, pero desde luego reconforta ver coincidencias con la p-AI, o los niveles de maese pollastre, FranR, etc ...


----------



## Greco (7 Mar 2012)

... a 10 años supongo...


----------



## Adriangtir (7 Mar 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> ME alegra leer esto, he entrado largo hace un rato.
> 
> *Me gusta plantear mi operativa antes de empezar a leer el foro, pero desde luego reconforta ver coincidencias con la p-AI*, o los niveles de maese pollastre, FranR, etc ...



A mi me pasa lo mismo... pero esta vez voy al contrario ::

Espero que las maquinas se equivoquen XD


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2012)

Las pcx en el punto de mira....
<iframe src="http://widgets.prorealtime.com/ProRealTime_FlashXLight/itcharts.phtml?wid=2012262343&k=92f8558a90534aa2c40a097ba2d9bcde" height="300" width ="500" frameborder="0" scrolling="no">Su navegador no puede gestionar iframes. Actualice la versión de su navegador.Este widget es ofrecido por ProRealTime, <a href="http://www.prorealtime.com/es/" class="link" >software de trading de acciones, futuros, forex</a>.</iframe>	

Me da en la nariz que se va a cumplir el objetivo de los 5.4€....


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (7 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> SP500:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




.
MUY buen gráfico. La cuestión sobre la corrección que se le supone al SP es que tiene que estar situada de forma que el susto y la salvación tengan un reflejo sobre las elecciones USA. El momento no va a tener una justificación empresarial o económica. Tendrá una justificación de oportunidad política, no va a ser fácil anticiparlo.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (7 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Mañana tengo una entrevista de trabajo (me confirman la hora durante la mañana). Intentaré estar activo y hacer trading en timeframe de horas si no tengo mucha disponibilidad. Estamos en unos días donde el sistema "vela maestra" funciona muy bien.




.
ESTE Janus Jedi Master es la p*ll*, mientras hace la entrevista de trabajo se sacará 6k tradeando con el loliphone, como si lo viese.

Mucha suerte para tus entrevistadores, la van a necesitar.


----------



## judas iskariote (7 Mar 2012)

Una pregunta de ignorante.

A partir de que cotizacion puede peligrar la viabilidad de Gamesa como empresa? Recortes, EREs, etc?


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Mar 2012)

a los guanos dias


----------



## Adriangtir (7 Mar 2012)

Bueno todas las entradas de ayer en verde claro, a ver si esto sigue cayendo...


----------



## pollastre (7 Mar 2012)

A mí es que casi me parece estar viéndolo :

[RRHH] .- Sr. Janusito, y entonces, digamos que sus expectativas económicas de cara a trabajar en nuestra empresa serían....

[JANUS] .- ¡¡¡ Cierro short en objetivo con reward, 80.000€ pa la buchaca este mes !! ¡¡ Hands on, hands on, hands on !!!

[RRHH] .- Central, aquí recursos humanos: este tío que nos habéis mandado, creo que nos va a salir ligeramente caro...




Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> ESTE Janus Jedi Master es la p*ll*, mientras hace la entrevista de trabajo se sacará 6k tradeando con el loliphone, como si lo viese.
> 
> Mucha suerte para tus entrevistadores, la van a necesitar.


----------



## Ajetreo (7 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Bueno todas las entradas de ayer en verde claro, a ver si esto sigue cayendo...



Usted también tendrá que cambiar la firma


----------



## Ajetreo (7 Mar 2012)

UF que marcha ha cogido este tren... 

Señor FranR 
¿Cual es la siguiente estación con parada?


----------



## Adriangtir (7 Mar 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Usted también tendrá que cambiar la firma



Que va sigo magullado por una mega-cagada (que ya me abronco Claca) muy apalancado y 200 pips en contra en el Dax... vamos, cojonuda jugada XD


----------



## Mulder (7 Mar 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Usted también tendrá que cambiar la firma





Adriangtir dijo:


> Que va sigo magullado por una mega-cagada (que ya me abronco Claca) muy apalancado y *200 pips en contra en el Dax*... vamos, cojonuda jugada XD



Efectivamente, ahora pondrá: perdiendo pasta a mansalva


----------



## pyn (7 Mar 2012)

judas iskariote dijo:


> Una pregunta de ignorante.
> 
> A partir de que cotizacion puede peligrar la viabilidad de Gamesa como empresa? Recortes, EREs, etc?



Tranquilo tu puesto de trabajo está a salvo, que Gamesa valga 2€ o 16€ en bolsa es cosa de la especulación, no de los resultados reales de esta. Si fuese así, BBVA o SAN valdrían 2€.


----------



## Greco (7 Mar 2012)

Pufff, parece que esto se pone jodido de verdad... Va a haber que valorar seriamente si seguir con esas IBEs...


----------



## pipoapipo (7 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Efectivamente, ahora pondrá: perdiendo pasta a mansalva



no, q ese ya esta pillado ::


----------



## Adriangtir (7 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Efectivamente, ahora pondrá: perdiendo pasta a mansalva



Que va, la perdí en diciembre XD

Ahora debería poner "recuperando poco a poco" que ya solo me falta un recuperar un 50% para quedar en tablas y partir de 0 XD

Añado, si bbva baja de 5,90€/acc me quedaría solo un 35% para recuperar así que ya saben, vendan todos sus bbva XD


----------



## pollastre (7 Mar 2012)

Perdón por la baja resolución, pero estoy con un portátil... la crisis, los recortes y tal, ya saben :fiufiu:









Tenemos una divergencia muy clara de leoncios listos vS leoncios tontos; tan clara, que es realmente inusual ver algo tan claro.

En esencia y para no aburrir, interpretación resumida: los leoncios listos (naranjas) compran todo el papel que venden los leoncios tontos (magenta), y no sólo eso, sino que también realizan compras de por sí mismos (de ahí que la naranja se levante, de lo contrario seguiría plana).

Esto debería suponer buenas noticias para los que van largos hoy, un swing intradiario con objetivo modesto, digamos 6K7, podría ser factible. SL es "mandatory", en mi opinión no más allá de 6K6.

Por supuesto, también hay sección "malas noticias": una configuración desplegada por leoncios listos puede absorver mucho, mucho daño antes de mostrar las verdaderas cartas encima de la mesa. Suficiente daño como para desanimar a muchos largos (¿ perforación por debajo de 6K6 inclusive ?). 

Con varios relevantes para hoy haciendo convergencia en el 655x, yo no descartaría un buen susto...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Mar 2012)

Seguimos reduciendo posiciones...

Ayer me libré de las BBVA y las Timofónicas.
Hoy de la mayoría de las Iberdrólicas.
Entre ayer y hoy he vendido con 250 euros de perdidas. 

Mantengo Ebro y mis queridas Técnicas, que me siguen en positivo...

Vended hoy, que mañana es tarde.

Saludos.


----------



## ponzi (7 Mar 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Una duda respecto a los fondos sobre indices de ING. Se que cuando ordenas la cancelación te la ejecutan en el cierre y los precios que tienen son al cierre, pero:
> - ¿la contratación también es a cierre o es en el momento de la orden?
> - Imagino que la orden de venta tendrás que darla antes del cierre del mercado, ¿correcto? (17:30 para la puti... digo, para el ibex).



La orden para que entre ese dia tiene que ser antes de las 3. Tanto las compras como las ventas son con los precios de cierre.


----------



## Greco (7 Mar 2012)

Aguantan, solo pierdo un 5%, pa pipas.


----------



## ghkghk (7 Mar 2012)

pyn dijo:


> Tranquilo tu puesto de trabajo está a salvo, que Gamesa valga 2€ o 16€ en bolsa es cosa de la especulación, no de los resultados reales de esta. Si fuese así, BBVA o SAN valdrían 2€.



Eso no se lo cree ni usted.


----------



## ghkghk (7 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> La orden para que entre ese dia tiene que ser antes de las 3. Tanto las compras como las ventas son con los precios de cierre.




¿Y eso no tiene comisiones de ningún tipo? Porque para largo plazo, el cierre de un día poco puede variar.


----------



## tortilla (7 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Perdón por la baja resolución, pero estoy con un portátil... la crisis, los recortes y tal, ya saben :fiufiu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arggggg, porque yo solo veo a los tontos, sera verdad eso que dicen que entre los de la misma especie nos reconocemos, por tonto no por leoncio


----------



## Greco (7 Mar 2012)

Hombre... las empresas solo pillan pasta en bolsa en su salida o en las ampliaciones, el resto del tiempo el precio es al que particulares se cambian los cromos..., pero si el precio es bajo es que la cosa va mal, y puede haber OPAs, fusiones, rescates, recortes, quiebras... jejeje


----------



## Burbujilimo (7 Mar 2012)

Jodó con el oso, que cabreo trae.


----------



## Greco (7 Mar 2012)

Uuuhhh Gamesa como sube, a ver a cuantos engañan.


----------



## Greco (7 Mar 2012)

Pues salvo los franchutes y nosotros...


----------



## ponzi (7 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Expláyese señor que no me he enterado...



Se pueden comprar los fondos que replican los indices sin pagar comision de compra ni venta ni mantenimiento por lo que se pueden hacer infinitas entradas gratis. Suelen replicarlos bastante bien.Lo malo que hay que contratarlos antes de las 3 y que cogen los precios de cierre.


----------



## tortilla (7 Mar 2012)

El ibex parece el hijo tonto del stoxx 600 banks.


----------



## VOTIN (7 Mar 2012)

Dentro de los hoteles a 2,2..................esperemos el calor


----------



## Greco (7 Mar 2012)

Joder, miedo da, desde luego, vaya pendiente...


----------



## Mulder (7 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Perdón por la baja resolución, pero estoy con un portátil... la crisis, los recortes y tal, ya saben :fiufiu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Según esto los del Ibex deben ser listos y no me cuadra :XX:


----------



## ponzi (7 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Y eso no tiene comisiones de ningún tipo? Porque para largo plazo, el cierre de un día poco puede variar.



La unica comision que existe se la cobran al fondo. Al final para el consumidor pasa inadvertido, como mucho un 0,5% de rentabilidad menos. Personalmente nunca lo he notado


----------



## diosmercado (7 Mar 2012)

Se viene el peponasho... :XX:

Por cierto, vaya subida dle bono a 10 años de españa... im-presionante.


----------



## ghkghk (7 Mar 2012)

Greco dijo:


> Hombre... las empresas solo pillan pasta en bolsa en su salida o en las ampliaciones, el resto del tiempo el precio es al que particulares se cambian los cromos..., pero si el precio es bajo es que la cosa va mal, y puede haber OPAs, fusiones, rescates, recortes, quiebras... jejeje




La especulación puede mover una acción a corto plazo, a largo si una empresa presenta resultados extremandamente buenos trimestre tras trimestre sube, y si son malos continuamente, baja. No hay mucha más historia.

Si Iberdrola ganara 90.000 millones anuales durante un lustro, ¿valdría o no más en 5 años que ahora?

Es por eso que, si crees que una empresa es sólida, viable y está bien gestionada, un guanazo de un 5% por fluctuaciones del mercado no debería preocupar. Pero una subida de un 5% en Sacyr, sigue sin convertirla en opción a largo.


----------



## Greco (7 Mar 2012)

¿Me acusa de ignorante o completa mi comentario? Mire que me caia bien Ud... jejeje


----------



## Greco (7 Mar 2012)

Joder las putas Ibertrolas de mierda, quien me mandaria a mi..., pero ahora hay que aguantarlas, estan muy cerca de minimos minimisimos.


----------



## ghkghk (7 Mar 2012)

Greco dijo:


> ¿Me acusa de ignorante o completa mi comentario? Mire que me caia bien Ud... jejeje




Jamás acusaría a nadie de ignorante en bolsa con lo poco que sé yo 

Pero es cierto, Apple sube porque gana dinero y se cree que va a ganar más, y Prisa vale lo que vale por lo contrario. Al margen, la especulación a corto. Existe la creencia de que precio y resultados empresariales están completamente desligados, y no es así. Una empresa no pasará jamás de valer 35 a 2,2 si las prespectivas y resultados empresariales son iguales o mejores.


----------



## ghkghk (7 Mar 2012)

Greco dijo:


> Joder las putas Ibertrolas de mierda, quien me mandaria a mi..., pero ahora hay que aguantarlas, estan muy cerca de minimos minimisimos.




Al menos no entraste en Repsol a 20 y mucho creyendo que estaban inmejorables tanto a precio como de AT... Eso sí fue un ::


----------



## Greco (7 Mar 2012)

> Existe la creencia de que precio y resultados empresariales están completamente desligados



Pues hay que ser un poco zote... si algo va bien es normal que este dispuesto a pagar por ello, y si es chungo lo quiero a precio de ganga... lo de siempre.


----------



## Adriangtir (7 Mar 2012)

Me siento leoncio (bueno gatete venido a más) he cerrado mis cortos en el mínimo del Dax hasta ahora XD

(Decir que el aviso de pollastre me ha asustado un poco)


----------



## Greco (7 Mar 2012)

Pues vamonos para arriba ¿no? Mis nervios lo agradeceran


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (7 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Jamás acusaría a nadie de ignorante en bolsa con lo poco que sé yo
> 
> Pero es cierto, Apple sube porque gana dinero y se cree que va a ganar más, y Prisa vale lo que vale por lo contrario. Al margen, la especulación a corto. Existe la creencia de que precio y resultados empresariales están completamente desligados, y no es así. Una empresa no pasará jamás de valer 35 a 2,2 si las prespectivas y resultados empresariales son iguales o mejores.



.
CREO que siempre nos ocurre al hablar de bolsa que mezclamos los timeframes.

Una opinión que puede ser acertadísima para el intradía puede ser un desastre para el medio plazo, y viceversa.

Yo, que llegué a la bolsa con vocación de hacer swing-trading, he acabado en los dos extremos opuestos: tengo una parte del dinero, pequeña, en interdín, para el intradía con futuros y CFDs, y el resto en ING, dónde voy metiendo para largo plazo.

Para unas cosas trabajo sobre todo con velas de 10 min. Para otras con gráficos semanales. No tiene nada que ver una cosa con la otra.

Es como comparar una panadería y un concesionario de coches de lujo. Compras y vendes, pero no tiene nada que ver una cosa con la otra.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Mar 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> ¿Siguen las gacelas al mando?
> 
> ...



MV se mantiene en liquidez , esperando una barrida de cortos y me voy a dormir


----------



## VOTIN (7 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Al menos no entraste en Repsol a 20 y mucho creyendo que estaban inmejorables tanto a precio como de AT... Eso sí fue un ::



Pues yo si me he comido las repsoles a 20 y las ibertrolas a 4,5 y las bme a 19,9
Vamos que llevo el poker de ases.....:cook:


----------



## tatur (7 Mar 2012)




----------



## VOTIN (7 Mar 2012)

Mira,mira como corren las gamesas +2,23 
estas estan preparando el proximo viaje a estacion 2.00 jo,jo,jo


----------



## ghkghk (7 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pues yo si me he comido las repsoles a 20 y las ibertrolas a 4,5 y las bme a 19,9
> Vamos que llevo el poker de ases.....:cook:




Te gano con mi escalera de color, que incluye tus Rep e IBe, pero con BME 40 céntimos más alta... y Gas a 13.

De hecho, el mote Ibertrola se verá seguido en breve del de Gas Criminal.


----------



## tortilla (7 Mar 2012)

así he puesto el precio a mi casa en venta, por josé luis cárpatos — idealista.com/news/

Donde te trasladas Mulder?


----------



## diosmercado (7 Mar 2012)

Ya esta el dax verdecito. El Deutsche Bank empepinado, me juego a que recupera lo que perdio ayer.


----------



## Greco (7 Mar 2012)

No me gusta el trading, cuanto mas a corto plazo, mas especulativo y amoral me parece, que quieren que les diga...


----------



## ghkghk (7 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Te gano con mi escalera de color, que incluye tus Rep e IBe, pero con BME 40 céntimos más alta... y Gas a 13.
> 
> De hecho, el mote Ibertrola se verá seguido en breve del de Gas Criminal.




Añadir que solté las Acx antes del derrumbe total, que si no hasta esas estaría coqueteando con el rojo...


----------



## diosmercado (7 Mar 2012)

Manipulacion brutal del bono español a 10, hace 20 minutos al 5,26% y ahora al 5,18%.


----------



## Greco (7 Mar 2012)

Ejem... ¿alguien que tenga una herramienta potente y fiable puede decirme como esta el volumen de las IBE's? En el pico de 4,29 hubo mucho volumen, comprador por el rebote supongo, pero me acaba de desaparecer del grafico en eleconomista, ¿a ver si los van a manipular?


----------



## Adriangtir (7 Mar 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> así he puesto el precio a mi casa en venta, por josé luis cárpatos — idealista.com/news/
> 
> Donde te trasladas Mulder?



Joder Mulder, tienes tantísima pasta para el chalete y te compras un misero Yaris?


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (7 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Me siento leoncio (bueno gatete venido a más) he cerrado mis cortos en el mínimo del Dax hasta ahora XD
> 
> (Decir que el aviso de pollastre me ha asustado un poco)



.
PUES a mi me ha asustado su aviso de convergencia de relevantes por abajo.

El caso es acojonarnos a las gacelas. 

Estaremos muy atentos. De momento sube.


----------



## pipoapipo (7 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Joder Mulder, tienes tantísima pasta para el chalete y te compras un misero Yaris?



lo de su casa suiza me ha matado............creo q hay alguna diferencia entre ellos y nosotros..........este es siemprealcista hasta en ladrillo ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Mar 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> así he puesto el precio a mi casa en venta, por josé luis cárpatos — idealista.com/news/
> 
> Donde te trasladas Mulder?



No queda agua en Alicante para regar ese jardín 

Por cierto, cuándo vamos a la fiesta de clausura? ::


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Mar 2012)

Alguien sabe que le esta pasando a telefonica? es normal esta caida?


----------



## Mulder (7 Mar 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> así he puesto el precio a mi casa en venta, por josé luis cárpatos — idealista.com/news/
> 
> Donde te trasladas Mulder?



Al final de todo el artículo me quedo con esto:



> aunque no me hagan mucho caso...a fin de cuentas...yo lo que quiero es vender...


----------



## Mulder (7 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Manipulacion brutal del bono español a 10, hace 20 minutos al 5,26% y ahora al 5,18%.



Discrepo, la manipulación hoy ha sido a la baja descaradamente, quieren meter gacelas bajistas en el horno, pero todo apunta a subidas, el saldo diario máximo del volumen en el Ibex se ha hecho a las 10:35 hasta ahora.

Eso si, llevamos bastante inercia bajista y se nota.


----------



## pollastre (7 Mar 2012)

No se lo tomen a mal, Dios me libre de querer acojonar yo a nadie ::

Es sólo que tengo que presentarles las opciones que me aparecen en el sistema para hoy, de cara a que luego puedan elegir la que más les convenza... 

[psssstt... hoyga, pero no me negará que ese largo con SL 6K6 está dando unos buenos piponazos - que diría el Capitán Zuloman - ... para que luego digan que los frikis quants nunca "cantamos" nada :X ]

Lo-cualo aprovecho para despedirme por hoy. Ya saben, como dijo el Capitán Furilo: "tengan cuidado ahí fuera"...


pd: los aparejos, que casi se me olvidan: zona de convergentes en 656x por abajo, y 671x por arriba. Maginot inferior en 6618 (de momento, clavada), superior en 6742 (largazo con piponazos).





Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> PUES a mi me ha asustado su aviso de convergencia de relevantes por abajo.
> 
> El caso es acojonarnos a las gacelas.
> ...


----------



## diosmercado (7 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Discrepo, la manipulación hoy ha sido a la baja descaradamente, quieren meter gacelas bajistas en el horno, pero todo apunta a subidas, el saldo diario máximo del volumen en el Ibex se ha hecho a las 10:35 hasta ahora.
> 
> Eso si, llevamos bastante inercia bajista y se nota.



Leñe, no he dicho en que direccion. Solo que estan manipulandolo a tope. A primera hora ha subido y luego ha bajado. Sin-mas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Se pueden comprar los fondos que replican los indices sin pagar comision de compra ni venta ni mantenimiento por lo que se pueden hacer infinitas entradas gratis. Suelen replicarlos bastante bien.Lo malo que hay que contratarlos antes de las 3 y que cogen los precios de cierre.



Y si además no lo rescatas, sino que lo pasas a otro fondo (como el conservador), no tributas las plusvis. Así puedes ir más o menos pillando las subidas y evitando algo las bajadas.



Greco dijo:


> No me gusta el trading, cuanto mas a corto plazo, mas especulativo y amoral me parece, que quieren que les diga...



No sé, es un intercambio libre entre dos partes, tu campras y yo tevendo. Yo compro y tu me vendes. Todos ateniendonos a las consecuencias de nuestras acciones. 

Vale que todos no jugamos con las mismas reglas, pero entiendo que la amoralidad no viene por ese lado.


----------



## Mulder (7 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Leñe, no he dicho en que direccion. Solo que estan manipulandolo a tope. A primera hora ha subido y luego ha bajado. Sin-mas.



Perdona, es que como eres el sucesor natural de RafaXL la psicología me ha jugado una mala pasada


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Mar 2012)

"Yo por menos no vendo mi visillo"


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2012)

Por cierto orden a ibertruños a 4.2€ que es donde me sale que llegará este segundo impulso. Esta para el LP, para no ser un marvado ejpeculadó ::


----------



## pollastre (7 Mar 2012)

Greco dijo:


> No me gusta el trading, cuanto mas a corto plazo, mas especulativo y amoral me parece, que quieren que les diga...



En cierto modo, todos especulamos en mayor o menor medida en la vida.

Cuando Ud. se presenta a una entrevista de trabajo y se inicia el tira y afloja de precios, Ud. especula con su valía para intentar conseguir la mejor venta de sus habilidades.

Cuando regateamos con un vendedor de coches usados... con el albañil de las reformas... cuando intentamos "vendernos" como el hombre ideal a una tía que acabamos de conocer...

Puedo aceptar que diga que especulamos, pero no me diga que yo especulo y Ud. no.... al final del día, todos lo hacemos. Nadie es gilipollas en este mundo, y todos intentamos obtener la mayor ventaja (precio) para nosotros, lo cual siempre - y digo siempre - irá en detrimento de la ventaja/precio de nuestro interlocutor.

Así era en los tiempos de la Primera Dinastía egipcia ya....


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (7 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No se lo tomen a mal, Dios me libre de querer acojonar yo a nadie ::
> 
> Es sólo que tengo que presentarles las opciones que me aparecen en el sistema para hoy, de cara a que luego puedan elegir la que más les convenza...
> 
> ...



.
CON que llegue a los 6.700 (serían 2.481 en el Stoxx) me doy con un canto en los dientes.

Mil thanks.


----------



## sirpask (7 Mar 2012)

Que desastre madre mia... una preguntilla, ¿A cuanto entrariais en Mapfre?


----------



## Greco (7 Mar 2012)

Cierto, la amoralidad viene de que se mueve dinero mareando la perdiz, y no realizando ningun trabajo productivo, cosa que a la hora de la verdad, acaba pesando en una sociedad. Cuantos mas trabajos improductivos y mas mamoneo, lo logico es que se vaya peor o acabe por explotar incontroladamente...

Tanto mas a corto plazo porque ni te lo puedes plantear como una inversion con sentido, simplemente vas a especular, es decir, a tratar de ganar dinero unicamente a expensas de lo que pierde otro, sin producir ninguno ningun bien ni nada util.

Supongo que me he explicado perfectamente.


----------



## Greco (7 Mar 2012)

Ojo que yo no les cuestiono porque mi amoralidad es doble, trato de comulgar con algo que no me parece del todo honesto. Ya lo decian por ahi... no se puede servir a Dios y al dinero.


----------



## pollastre (7 Mar 2012)

Sí, si se explica perfectamente. 

Lo que ocurre es que el concepto de "no producir ningún bien útil" me resulta cuanto menos... difuso ::

Un intermediario comercial... ¿produce algún bien útil? Porque si no, se está cargando Ud. de un plumazo a la mitad del gremio comercial 

Ciertamente, yo no comparto su afirmación de que los que nos dedicamos al trading no aportamos nada útil a la sociedad. 

Veamos, yo pago unos impuestos religiosamente (y créame que no son pequeños), así que contribuyo a las arcas del estado, seguramente más que otros muchos. 

Mi trabajo requiere una oficina que alquilo a una empresa, un datacenter que alquilo a otra, líneas de comunicaciones que subcontrato, servidores que compro a otra empresa... y puedo seguir.

Así mismo, mi trabajo me proporciona unos ingresos, los cuales me posibilitan consumir (ya sabe, eso que dicen que nos está haciendo tanto daño últimamente: la falta de tirón del consumo interno) y eso también aporta a la economía.

Por último - pero no menos importante - señalar que en el ejercicio de lo que hago no molesto a nadie, ni exploto a nadie, ni hago daño a terceros. Afirmaciones estas que no pueden decirse de otros trabajos más... "convencionales".

Francamente, no sé qué problema hay con que unos señores salten a una arena virtual a medirse unos contra otros, poniendo en riesgo únicamente su propio dinero.



Greco dijo:


> Cierto, la amoralidad viene de que se mueve dinero mareando la perdiz, y no realizando ningun trabajo productivo, cosa que a la hora de la verdad, acaba pesando en una sociedad. Cuantos mas trabajos improductivos y mas mamoneo, lo logico es que se vaya peor o acabe por explotar incontroladamente...
> 
> Tanto mas a corto plazo porque ni te lo puedes plantear como una inversion con sentido, simplemente vas a especular, es decir, a tratar de ganar dinero unicamente a expensas de lo que pierde otro, sin producir ninguno ningun bien ni nada util.
> 
> Supongo que me he explicado perfectamente.


----------



## sirpask (7 Mar 2012)

jajaja...3 meses sin entrar por aquí, y os habeis convertido en filosofos XD, ¿Ya no jugais a la bolsa o que?


----------



## ghkghk (7 Mar 2012)

Greco dijo:


> Cierto, la amoralidad viene de que se mueve dinero mareando la perdiz, y no realizando ningun trabajo productivo, cosa que a la hora de la verdad, acaba pesando en una sociedad. Cuantos mas trabajos improductivos y mas mamoneo, lo logico es que se vaya peor o acabe por explotar incontroladamente...
> 
> Tanto mas a corto plazo porque ni te lo puedes plantear como una inversion con sentido, simplemente vas a especular, es decir, a tratar de ganar dinero unicamente a expensas de lo que pierde otro, sin producir ninguno ningun bien ni nada util.
> 
> Supongo que me he explicado perfectamente.




En todo caso es como los jugadores profesionales de poker: no hacen daño a nadie porque ni al poker ni a la bolsa entre nadie que no quiere. Antes que preocuparme por traders, me fastidiarían más cineastas que reciben subvenciones de mi dinero por algo que ni quiero ni veo, gente que especula con alimentos, políticos que derrocha mi dinero, incluso cada vecino que comprando en la burbuja ha hecho subir el precio de los pisos tanto de venta como de alquiler.... Mientras la bolsa no toque mi dinero si yo no quiero, no veo dónde puede estar el perjuicio.


----------



## Seren (7 Mar 2012)

Greco dijo:


> Cierto, la amoralidad viene de que se mueve dinero mareando la perdiz, y no realizando ningun trabajo productivo, cosa que a la hora de la verdad, acaba pesando en una sociedad. Cuantos mas trabajos improductivos y mas mamoneo, lo logico es que se vaya peor o acabe por explotar incontroladamente...
> 
> Tanto mas a corto plazo porque ni te lo puedes plantear como una inversion con sentido, simplemente vas a especular, es decir, a tratar de ganar dinero unicamente a expensas de lo que pierde otro, sin producir ninguno ningun bien ni nada util.
> 
> Supongo que me he explicado perfectamente.



No, todo este dinero viene de lo que ha ganado un agricultor vendiendo patatas, un operario en un fabrica de coches o de un empresario que lleva 1000 trabajadores. Todo es dinero productivo que cada uno invierte en lo que cree que mejor va a funcionar en la sociedad, más vale o va a valer en el futuro, es más, sanea y da mucha mas liquidez que por ejemplo la especulacion que se ha hecho en este pais en el tema inmobiliario, por eso el mercado siempre va adelantado a la economía.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Alguien sabe que le esta pasando a telefonica? es normal esta caida?



Baja porque tiene que bajar 
Me encanta esta respuesta.

Ahora ya en serio, viendo el gráfico semanal (Mestre Clackish style)se puede llevar usted un susto.

*[Telefónica]*







Parece que el AT nos muestra que está activo un impulso bajista que la llevará a tener un precio de un sólo dígito (se ha hablado de eso bastante en el hilo).. Un hecho que me da confianza para pensar que el precio llegará a los 9.8 es que está a punto de activarse un segundo bajista de menor magnitud cuyo objetivo son igualmente esos 9.8. Amén de esa cuña bajista convergiendo sobre el entornod e los 10€....

Suerte!


edit: recuerden que es escala semanal... Puede tardar (o equivocarme yo), rebotar hasta los 13.8, pero me dá en la nariz que guanear a largo va a guanear.

P.S.


----------



## Adriangtir (7 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> En todo caso es como los jugadores profesionales de poker: no hacen daño a nadie porque ni al poker ni a la bolsa entre nadie que no quiere. Antes que preocuparme por traders,* me fastidiarían más cineastas que reciben subvenciones de mi dinero por algo que ni quiero ni veo,* gente que especula con alimentos, políticos que derrocha mi dinero, incluso cada vecino que comprando en la burbuja ha hecho subir el precio de los pisos tanto de venta como de alquiler.... Mientras la bolsa no toque mi dinero si yo no quiero, no veo dónde puede estar el perjuicio.



Respecto a eso, ayer vi en el BOE el dinero que le corresponde a la iglesia para el 2012.

Dios, hay que quitar las subvenciones YA, a todos, ni un pavo a nadie:
Sindicatos
Cine
CEOE
Iglesia
ONG´s
...


Si no pueden sobrevivir de sus "socios" que se busquen otro modelo de "negocio" coño ya!


----------



## sirpask (7 Mar 2012)

Bueno me meto un poco en la conversacion...¿No creeis que la bolsa seria mejor todavia si no influyera en los precios de materias primas? ¿No se deberia prohibir que fondos de inversion con millones de hectareas de Maiz puedan decidir si un bien sube o baja?

La bolsa funciona si todas las empresas que la forman van a ganar dinero y a vender sus productos, y cuanto mas mejor. Pero no siemrpe es asi.


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 Mar 2012)

Buenos días.
Entro en BME a 19,50.


----------



## Greco (7 Mar 2012)

Señor Pollastre, que haya mucha infraestructura en torno a los que mareen la perdiz y que estos paguen impuestos, no hace todo el tinglado productivo en absoluto. Da de comer a algunos, pero a costa de otros.

Y si, tiene razon, tendria que cargarme a todos los intermediarios, artistas, y demas, soy consciente, pero convendran Uds. en que al final el que nos da de comer es el colega de las patatas... y el de los solomillos.

Mamoneo hay mucho, y nosotros por lo menos somos legales si, pero no deja de parecerme... no se, algo sin mucho sentido.


----------



## ghkghk (7 Mar 2012)

sirpask dijo:


> Bueno me meto un poco en la conversacion...¿No creeis que la bolsa seria mejor todavia si no influyera en los precios de materias primas? *¿No se deberia prohibir que fondos de inversion con millones de hectareas de Maiz puedan decidir si un bien sube o baja?*
> 
> La bolsa funciona si todas las empresas que la forman van a ganar dinero y a vender sus productos, y cuanto mas mejor. Pero no siemrpe es asi.




Con respecto a este punto, y mira que va contra mis ideales de libertad de mercado: sí, sin duda.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2012)

Greco dijo:


> Señor Pollastre, que haya mucha infraestructura en torno a los que mareen la perdiz y que estos paguen impuestos, no hace todo el tinglado productivo en absoluto. Da de comer a algunos, pero a costa de otros.
> 
> Y si, tiene razon, tendria que cargarme a todos los intermediarios, artistas, y demas, soy consciente, pero convendran Uds. en que al final el que nos da de comer es el colega de las patatas... y el de los solomillos.
> 
> Mamoneo hay mucho, y nosotros por lo menos somos legales si, pero no deja de parecerme... no se, algo sin mucho sentido.



Y el de la ginebra, Sr. Greco, y el de la Ginebra.....

Dos citadelles anoche..... *Ejte hilo e mu jrande*


----------



## Greco (7 Mar 2012)

Le doy las gracias porque me ha hecho reir, que conste. Anda que si salieran todos los vicios... jajajaja.


----------



## Adriangtir (7 Mar 2012)

sirpask dijo:


> Bueno me meto un poco en la conversacion...¿No creeis que la bolsa seria mejor todavia si no influyera en los precios de materias primas? ¿No se deberia prohibir que fondos de inversion con millones de hectareas de Maiz puedan decidir si un bien sube o baja?
> 
> La bolsa funciona si todas las empresas que la forman van a ganar dinero y a vender sus productos, y cuanto mas mejor. Pero no siemrpe es asi.



Por supuesto, pero a ver quien pone limites a estas alturas...


Greco dijo:


> Señor Pollastre, que haya mucha infraestructura en torno a los que mareen la perdiz y que estos paguen impuestos, no hace todo el tinglado productivo en absoluto. Da de comer a algunos, pero a costa de otros.
> 
> Y si, tiene razon, tendria que cargarme a todos los intermediarios, artistas, y demas, soy consciente, pero convendran Uds. en que al final el que nos da de comer es el colega de las patatas... y el de los solomillos.
> 
> Mamoneo hay mucho, y nosotros por lo menos somos legales si, pero no deja de parecerme... no se, algo sin mucho sentido.



Piense que no habría terreno suficiente en el mundo si todos fuésemos productivos como usted describe. Yo por ejemplo soy contable. Que función tendría en un mundo rural donde primaría el intercambio?

Y como yo...:
Tasadores
Peritos
Funcionarios
Artistas
...


----------



## Ajetreo (7 Mar 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Entro en BME a 19,50.



Yo me lo estoy pensando

De momento he entrado en REE a 37,93 si alguien cree que la he pifiado, que me avise que soy gatito minúsculo :cook:


----------



## Greco (7 Mar 2012)

Hombre, pero algo de complejidad es necesaria... tampoco vamos a pasarnos. Pero por ejemplo, cepillarse a todo el transporte por carretera y ponerlo en tren eliminaria mucho camionero, cooperativas que distrubuyan parte localmente, imaginense, precios tirados.

Respecto a artistas que no saben hacer nada... pues ya me diran Uds.

Repartiendo el trabajo que hay que hacer por cojones entre todos, trabajariamos 20h a a la semana y tan ricamente...


----------



## ghkghk (7 Mar 2012)

Entrada sucia como no se conocen; ghkghk style.

Tras escuchar a los sabios hablando de un posible rebote: 44k en Telefónica con un stop loss de 0.2% y una ganancia esperada de 0.3%. Vendidas con 100 euros de beneficio tras restar comisiones. 

Soy un barriobajero, lo sé.


----------



## pollastre (7 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y el de la ginebra, Sr. Greco, y el de la Ginebra.....
> 
> Dos citadelles anoche..... *Ejte hilo e mu jrande*




De este fin de semana pasado, le dejo dos recomendaciones:

Gin 6 o'clock + Tónica 6 o'clock (sí, hacen su propia tónica) , ligero toque de corteza de lima y a correr.

Sacred + Schweeps Botanical + unas gotas de naranja exprimida (no se pase, sólo unas gotas). Sorprende por lo bien que marida la schweeps con la sacred (ambas tirando al cítrico naranja-azahar).

En breve tengo un viaje a Sitges, y necesitaré inventarme algo nuevo para la ocasión... ya le contaré qué se me ocurre ::


----------



## Greco (7 Mar 2012)

Hagan el favor de recordarme que cuando salga de esta vuelva a mi ser y no vuelva a entrar en ningun valor de este jodido chicharro...


----------



## wetpiñata (7 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Entrada sucia como no se conocen; ghkghk style.
> 
> Tras escuchar a los sabios hablando de un posible rebote: 44k en Telefónica con un stop loss de 0.2% y una ganancia esperada de 0.3%. Vendidas con 100 euros de beneficio tras restar comisiones.
> 
> Soy un barriobajero, lo sé.



Tenía un post de 500 palabras preparado sobre la ética de la bolsa y "la aportación del Sr. Pollastre a las arcas del estado" pero después de su post me resulta totalmente vacuo. Gracias, señor.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Entrada sucia como no se conocen; ghkghk style.
> 
> Tras escuchar a los sabios hablando de un posible rebote: 44k en Telefónica con un stop loss de 0.2% y una ganancia esperada de 0.3%. Vendidas con 100 euros de beneficio tras restar comisiones.
> 
> Soy un barriobajero, lo sé.



Que huevos tiene usted..... ::

Por cierto, sobre el offtopic del dia. Artista es una palabra tan manida, que ha perdido su significado. Artista viene de Arte, y ya me dirán ustedes lo que hace la mayoría, basura para la basura. 

En fin, es un comentario un poco snob, pero que se puede esperar de un marvado ejpeculadó elitista que conduce Bentleys (si, amigos, plural), viste sombrero de copa y fuma puros en los hospitales :XX:

Y hablando de matildes. Un largo SL ajustado hasta 12.6 no sería mala idea...


----------



## ghkghk (7 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que huevos tiene usted..... ::
> 
> Por cierto, sobre el offtopic del dia. Artista es una palabra tan manida, que ha perdido su significado. Artista viene de Arte, y ya me dirán ustedes lo que hace la mayoría, basura para la basura.
> 
> En fin, es un comentario un poco snob, pero que se puede esperar de un marvado ejpeculadó elitista que conduce Bentleys (si, amigos, plural), viste sombrero de copa y fuma puros en los hospitales :XX:




Hombre, huevos es lo que me han faltado para mantenerla a ver qué pasaba. Porque tanto el SL como el SP hacían de ella una entrada poco arriesgada...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (7 Mar 2012)

buenos dias malvados especuladores!

/mode ironic on
(a quien se le ocurre favorecer la especulacion consumiendo en el super cuando se pude comprar al productor! son ustedes lo peor de lo peor!) :rolleye:
/mode ironic off



tortilla dijo:


> así he puesto el precio a mi casa en venta, por josé luis cárpatos — idealista.com/news/
> 
> Donde te trasladas Mulder?



hasta que vea la plantacion de alcachofas en la casa de carpatos, no me creo que sea mulder 

aunque parece ser un adosado.. ienso:


freakismo rules!!!






(se me ha subido el te a la cabeza..)


----------



## aksarben (7 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Lo-cualo aprovecho para despedirme por hoy. Ya saben, como dijo el Capitán Furilo: "tengan cuidado ahí fuera"...



Eso no lo decía Furillo, sino el sargento. Se me está usted desfrikizando ::.

Ganar pasta en bolsa no, pero acordarme de tontás... :ouch:


----------



## Greco (7 Mar 2012)

Hoyga un respeto, que no es un offtopic ¿este hilo va de mercados financieros no?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> De este fin de semana pasado, le dejo dos recomendaciones:
> 
> 
> 
> Sacred + Schweeps Botanical + unas gotas de naranja exprimida (no se pase, sólo unas gotas). Sorprende por lo bien que marida la schweeps con la sacred (ambas tirando al cítrico naranja-azahar).



Aqui el que sabe sabe, y si no, se compra un yaris. Magnifica eleccion señor gallina blanca.
Señor Mulder, usted no tiene ni nombre. Toyota, que encima sera diesel, como si lo viera.

He traspasado unos euros a la cuenta de nuevo, por aquello de volver al hilo con excusa y hablarles de todo. Lunes toy aqui a primera hora, quiero niveles que den muxas plusvalias que esta la gasolina mu cara. :baba:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2012)

Sr.ghkghk, no era mala idea dejar correr esos largos hasta 12.6x.... ienso:

Ostras!, Master Chinito strikes back!

Va por usted!



Spoiler





























From...

Ze Erre Ziete [ Zrz7 ] | Facebook


----------



## tarrito (7 Mar 2012)

aprovechando el momento kit-kat del hilo ... :fiufiu:

cómo puede ser que nadie haya comentado sobre el tipo de hielo de los gins-tónicas?

qué les parece 90% agua de muy baja en minerales y 10% jugo de frutos rojos??

preveo off-topic místico (o no!)  ::


----------



## ghkghk (7 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr.ghkghk, no era mala idea dejar correr esos largos hasta 12.6x.... ienso:




Demasiados muertos guardo ya en el armario... Y este hubiera pesado un huevo!!


----------



## ghkghk (7 Mar 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> aprovechando el momento kit-kat del hilo ... :fiufiu:
> 
> cómo puede ser que nadie haya comentado sobre el tipo de hielo de los gins-tónicas?
> 
> ...




Digo yo que se daba por hecho que nadie utiliza hielos sólo con agua...


----------



## Greco (7 Mar 2012)

Igual de agua destilada... Claro que unos hielos de Solano de Cabras deben tener su punto )


----------



## diosmercado (7 Mar 2012)

Bono español a 10 años en 5,09%. Estaran preparando algo que quede bonito?? .


----------



## ghkghk (7 Mar 2012)

Hoygan, ¿y Acciona? Está en mínimos de 52 semana, un 20% por debajo que hace un año a estas fechas y habiendo presentado resultados magníficos. ¿Algún chalado en la sala que me acompañe? Es que solo me da miedo...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (7 Mar 2012)

Greco dijo:


> Ejem... ¿alguien que tenga una herramienta potente y fiable puede decirme como esta el volumen de las IBE's? *En el pico de 4,29 hubo mucho volumen, comprador por el rebote supongo, pero me acaba de desaparecer del grafico en eleconomista*, ¿a ver si los van a manipular?



En mi broker veo que la vela @1min de las 9:43 tiene un volumen negociado de unas 460k acciones en el entorno de 4,29.

Y ya hablando de esto... ¿no está IBE en mínimos de unos cuantos años? Mira que no quiero ir largo en IBE, ¿pero es buen momento o le queda caída por algún motivo técnico? :ouch:


----------



## tarrito (7 Mar 2012)

Greco dijo:


> Igual de agua destilada... Claro que unos hielos de Solano de Cabras deben tener su punto )



hombre1 me refería más bien a 90% agua Voss (Bezoya también me sirve) y 10% de Minute Maid de frutos rojos ... en el zumito baja el nivel, ya lo sé :

sugerencias? ienso:


----------



## Mulder (7 Mar 2012)

Greco dijo:


> Hombre, pero algo de complejidad es necesaria... tampoco vamos a pasarnos. Pero por ejemplo, cepillarse a todo el transporte por carretera y ponerlo en tren eliminaria mucho camionero, cooperativas que distrubuyan parte localmente, imaginense, precios tirados.
> 
> Respecto a artistas que no saben hacer nada... pues ya me diran Uds.
> 
> Repartiendo el trabajo que hay que hacer por cojones entre todos, trabajariamos 20h a a la semana y tan ricamente...



Lo que estás planteando me recuerda a un buen montón de amigos y familiares que tengo que son todos funcionarios o semi-funcionarios. Es el tipo de gente que critica el trading porque 'no produce', sin embargo todos ellos viven de parasitar a la economía productiva, reciben más impuestos de los que pagan, eso si que me parece improductivo porque si trabajaran para una empresa privada esa empresa también pagaría impuestos.

Por otra parte, critican el trading cuando son todos unos pisitos capaces de hipotecarse por 200.000 euros a 30 años con un apalancamiento del 10%, eso si que es trading de alto nivel para mi 

Creo que hay que desprenderse un poco de cierta mentalidad errónea que nos han impuesto en este país desde todo tipo de medios, empezando por la escuela hasta acabar en la TV, viajando es cuando suele curarse uno de esos males y lo digo porque a mi me ha pasado.


----------



## pollastre (7 Mar 2012)

How sophisticated 





Monlovi dijo:


> aprovechando el momento kit-kat del hilo ... :fiufiu:
> 
> cómo puede ser que nadie haya comentado sobre el tipo de hielo de los gins-tónicas?
> 
> ...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (7 Mar 2012)

_Hoyga_, Sr. Mulder, que no todos los funcionarios somos de ese tipo :rolleye: Algunos hasta vivimos de alquiler y nos espanta hipotecarnos sin saber donde estaremos destinados dentro de 3 años.


----------



## Greco (7 Mar 2012)

Mmm y el hielo con la nebrina dentro¿?


----------



## VOTIN (7 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hoygan, ¿y Acciona? Está en mínimos de 52 semana, un 20% por debajo que hace un año a estas fechas y habiendo presentado resultados magníficos. ¿Algún chalado en la sala que me acompañe? Es que solo me da miedo...



Pues para eso gamesa que esta en minimos historicos desde Franco


----------



## CALIXTO (7 Mar 2012)

Una pregunta a los expertos:
¿Quién está sosteniendo a Bankia de una forma tan descarada?


----------



## Adriangtir (7 Mar 2012)

Se que me juego caer mal, pero yo he preparado hielos (ocasionalmente) con frutos del bosque frescos (en el hielo más frescos... chiste fácil) ligeramente abiertos para que suelten sus aromas al hielo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Mar 2012)

Mr. Janus ya marchó a su meeting? Necesito un consejo del master work coach


----------



## tarrito (7 Mar 2012)

Greco dijo:


> Mmm y el hielo con la nebrina dentro¿?



buena sugerencia para l@s demás

bien pensado ... pero ya lo hice 

buenooo!! y el tipo de copa a utilizar???

copa de balón ... y alguna sugerencia más?

pssss ... pssss ... ya que el zombie no postea "lo suyo", les ensucio esto con mis cosas

de buen rollito y tal :X


----------



## ghkghk (7 Mar 2012)

Pero Acciona vende 6.000 y gana 600. Los otros venden 5.000 y ganan 50... Yo creo que Acciona sería buena entrada. Pero me tenéis asustado.


----------



## ghkghk (7 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Se que me juego caer mal, pero yo he preparado hielos (ocasionalmente) con frutos del bosque frescos (en el hielo más frescos... chiste fácil) ligeramente abiertos para que suelten sus aromas al hielo.




Aquí hay en muchos sitios donde lo preparan así. Con la Brookmans por ejemplo es una delicia.


----------



## Adriangtir (7 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Aquí hay en muchos sitios donde lo preparan así. Con la Brookmans por ejemplo es una delicia.



Donde estaba usted cuando pedí recomendación de sitios donde parar en Valencia?


----------



## ghkghk (7 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Donde estaba usted cuando pedí recomendación de sitios donde parar en Valencia?




Recomendándole ir a Soqueta en Oliva... :fiufiu:


----------



## VOTIN (7 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pero Acciona vende 6.000 y gana 600. Los otros venden 5.000 y ganan 50... Yo creo que Acciona sería buena entrada. Pero me tenéis asustado.



Yo la verdad es que no la he estudiado pero no me gusta entrar en valores por mas de 20 o menos de 1,los primeros tienen recorrido facil hacia abajo y los segundos suelen ser empresas quebradas sin patrimonio que las respalde


----------



## Janus (7 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Mr. Janus ya marchó a su meeting? Necesito un consejo del master work coach



Ahora llego, agotador.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2012)

¿Como veis esto?

[Soc Gen]







Esperar a que rompa sería lo más prudente....


----------



## tarrito (7 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Recomendándole ir a Soqueta en Oliva... :fiufiu:



Miguel Juan, en Denia ... calle Loreto (calle peatonal céntrica)


----------



## ghkghk (7 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo la verdad es que no la he estudiado pero no me gusta entrar en valores por mas de 20 o menos de 1,los primeros tienen recorrido facil hacia abajo y los segundos suelen ser empresas quebradas sin patrimonio que las respalde




¿Si consigo convencer a Entrecanales de que haga un split 3x1 se uniría entonces?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ahora llego, agotador.



Cuente, cuente.


----------



## VOTIN (7 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Si consigo convencer a Entrecanales de que haga un split 3x1 se uniría entonces?



Cualquier moviento de ampliacion de capital oculto,ese seria un caso,seria duramente castigado por el mercado en mayor proporcion que la ampliacion
Ya lo hizo gamesa en su tiempo y otros con castigos en la cotizacion


----------



## bronx5 (7 Mar 2012)

CALIXTO dijo:


> Una pregunta a los expertos:
> ¿Quién está sosteniendo a Bankia de una forma tan descarada?



Sí que disimulan poco, en cuanto toca los 3€ subidita a 3,001, que cutres por favor.:XX:


----------



## ghkghk (7 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Cualquier moviento de ampliacion de capital oculto,ese seria un caso,seria duramente castigado por el mercado en mayor proporcion que la ampliacion
> Ya lo hizo gamesa en su tiempo y otros con castigos en la cotizacion




De todas formas, no entiendo lo de la preocupación por el importe de una acción. Al fin y al cabo no son más que las partes entre las que se divide la empresa. Basf, VAG, Inditex, Apple... No sé, hay miles de empresas con "valores altos" que son igual de buenas que las de "valores medios". No creo que bajen ni más ni menos (en porcentaje, claro... que les veo venir).


----------



## faraico (7 Mar 2012)

Buenos dias!!


Que bien lo está haciendo GAmesa.....vamos bonita....toca hoy el 4% de subida...que esta semana viene don Pepón...lo de ayer fue un espejismo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2012)

Poca carga y dentro de Soc_Gen, larguish style
Venga, lo saco yo


----------



## VOTIN (7 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Buenos dias!!
> 
> 
> Que bien lo está haciendo GAmesa.....vamos bonita....toca hoy el 4% de subida...que esta semana viene don Pepón...lo de ayer fue un espejismo



jo,jo,jo


Como entren los yanquis a las 15,30 en rojo veras donde van las gamesas...
Dirigiendo la banda de musica directa al guano


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Poca carga y dentro de Soc_Gen, larguish style
> Venga, lo saco yo



Esta imagen va a dar mucho juego en tramos alcistas


----------



## pollastre (7 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cuente, cuente.



Eso, cuente.... :

¡ Queremos _de saber _!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2012)

D. Janus _el posteador_ ha dejado paso a su alter ego janus _el misterioso_


----------



## FranR (7 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Como he dicho antes veo un rebote, de cierta entidad >300 en ibex en los 8.074 aprox.
> 
> Sr. Janus la entrada de anoche en Sp buena, lástima que no la hiciera con cosas "serias"



San dao cuen donde hemos rebotau? 

Al final me voy a creer que se de esto y todo..::


----------



## ghkghk (7 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> San dao cuen donde hemos rebotau?
> 
> Al final me voy a creer que se de esto y todo..::



Bueno, ahora que rebote por el bien de todos!

PD. Identifíquese "todos" como "yo".


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2012)

Por cierto, hablemos de Gaps.

¿Alguno conoce si se ha hecho algún estudio serio sobre los cierres de gaps de precios?

Todo el mundo dice que el precio termina cerrando un gap de precios, mi gacelil experiencia me dice que así es. Pero, ¿ocurre siempre?¿depende del time frame?¿cuando van disminuyendo las probabilidades de que se cierre?

Como diría Friker Jímenez....

INQUIETANTE...+


EDIT: Yo soy ghkghk!


----------



## Mulder (7 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto, hablemos de Gaps.
> 
> ¿Alguno conoce si se ha hecho algún estudio serio sobre los cierres de gaps de precios?
> 
> ...



Hay gaps que nunca llegan a cerrarse y por 'nunca' entiendo más de 2 años, hace bastante me dio por sacar una estadística de ello, pero jugar al cierre del gap es un deporte arriesgado que además proporciona múltiples visitas del negro de zuloman con los ánimos más levantados que nunca


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Hay gaps que nunca llegan a cerrarse y por 'nunca' entiendo más de 2 años, hace bastante me dio por sacar una estadística de ello, pero jugar al cierre del gap es un deporte arriesgado que además proporciona múltiples visitas del negro de zuloman con los ánimos más levantados que nunca



No _onvre_, no jugaría con nada que entiendo del todo....oh wait :XX:

Era sólo curiosidad científica.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> San dao cuen donde hemos rebotau?
> 
> Al final me voy a creer que se de esto y todo..::



Y el 1342 del sp más que máscado ayer...y donde abrí una largos (tímidos para evitar a Pandoro)


----------



## FranR (7 Mar 2012)

Señores un segundo ataque a la resistencia...como caiga


Entonces si que no hay freno, revisión de objetivos bajistas.


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Mar 2012)

El cuidador de Bankia ha puesto la barricada en los 3.00 y se ha ido al bar.... Qué bestia el tío!


----------



## FranR (7 Mar 2012)

Puede haber una entrada válida en cortos...


----------



## LCIRPM (7 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Señores un segundo ataque a la resistencia...como caiga
> 
> 
> Entonces si que no hay freno, revisión de objetivos bajistas.



Pues con USA en máximos que tendrá que recortar, la tragedia griega a punto .... La cosa pinta negra .... o roja.


----------



## Janus (7 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cuente, cuente.



Ha ido bien, empieza un periplo de nuevas reuniones con todo cristo .... y al final les pediré la pasta. Primero que se encariñen y luego hablaremos.

Me han tratado fenomenalmente y hemos encajado muy bien. Pero hasta el rabo todo es toro.

De momento, veo más futuro en el trading:rolleye:


----------



## FranR (7 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ha ido bien, empieza un periplo de nuevas reuniones con todo cristo .... y al final les pediré la pasta. Primero que se encariñen y luego hablaremos.
> 
> Me han tratado fenomenalmente y hemos encajado muy bien. Pero hasta el rabo todo es toro.
> 
> De momento, veo más futuro en el trading:rolleye:




Me alegro..:Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2012)

Ale les dejo, voy a por mi bocadillo de tortilla española con _balloneza_ de los miércoles  Si, soy un gourmet!!! :XX:


----------



## FranR (7 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ale les dejo, voy a por mi bocadillo de tortilla española con _balloneza_ de los miércoles  Si, soy un gourmet!!! :XX:



Madre mía, alterne con calamares para variar la dieta.


----------



## diosmercado (7 Mar 2012)

Comienza la peponada en usa, temprano. El dato de empleo de adp (fallan como una escopeta de feria) ha quedado en tierra de nadie.


----------



## FranR (7 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Puede haber una entrada válida en cortos...



Se ha resuelto con una minicaida de 7 puntos y rebote bestiajo. Tablas..

Es lo que tiene contra tendencia, ahora tocaría subir algo, después del suelo 

Pero como siempre, pasito a pasito y con el SL como bandera.


----------



## tarrito (7 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Madre mía, alterne con calamares para variar la dieta.



qué poquito sabe ustek de baruzos de lujo ... se dice "camalares", "camalares" !!!

al igual que efectivamente, se dice "bayoneza"

tengo un pasatiempo que es fotografiar las pizarras de los bares-restaurantes de los sitios que visito ... verdaderas obras de arte hortojáfricas ... creo que hasta lo escriben mal a propuestamente para el deleite del personal :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Mar 2012)

Yo recuerdo algunas de estas barridas peponas...

Tiran el índice para comprar más barato y la gacelada corta le quema el papel cuando ve que está casi en máximos sin posibilidad de escape.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2012)

Vamos pepón sal tu a bailar
que lo haces fe-no-me-nal
suave suave su-su-suave

:XX:


----------



## Mulder (7 Mar 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> tengo un pasatiempo que es fotografiar las pizarras de los bares-restaurantes de los sitios que visito ... verdaderas obras de arte hortojáfricas ... creo que hasta lo escriben mal a propuestamente para el deleite del personal :XX:



Si yo le contara de los anuncios en farolas donde se venden o alquilan pisos, asistentas, fontaneros, etc. A veces he pensado en poner las fotos en alguna página web


----------



## ghkghk (7 Mar 2012)

Desde las 12 TEF ha chocado unas 329639728 veces con el 12,400...


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Mar 2012)

parece que en zona 8100 hay un soportito , esperare todavia en liquidez , MV necesita mas dinerito


----------



## diosmercado (7 Mar 2012)

Apuestas, 1360 para hoy el SP???


----------



## holgazan (7 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Desde las 12 TEF ha chocado unas 329639728 veces con el 12,400...



En mayo estará a 10 y compraré 5.000 Matildes más.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Desde las 12 TEF ha chocado unas 329639728 veces con el 12,400...



Están cazando pardos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2012)

[NHH]







Cuidadín con los largos. SL ajustado. Puede guanear un 8% más...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2012)

quantum electrodynamics please!!!
Veo post de







Miro mi posición en SocGen, y desde su post -0.8% 

Que mala zzzzzuerteeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## tatur (7 Mar 2012)

Pregunta nunca vista antes:

¿Creeis que Gamesa seguira remontando? o esto es un rebotito para seguir su caida libre?.

Entré ayer a 2,22 y podria salirme vivo ahora, ya que me da muy mala espina.


----------



## sarkweber (7 Mar 2012)

tatur dijo:


> Pregunta nunca vista antes:
> 
> ¿Creeis que Gamesa seguira remontando? o esto es un rebotito para seguir su caida libre?.
> 
> Entré ayer a 2,22 y podria salirme vivo ahora, ya que me da muy mala espina.



Estas tardando. ::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (7 Mar 2012)

tatur dijo:


> Pregunta nunca vista antes:
> 
> *¿Creeis que Gamesa seguira remontando? o esto es un rebotito para seguir su caida libre?.*
> 
> Entré ayer a 2,22 y podria salirme vivo ahora, ya que me da muy mala espina.



¿Has visto lo que pone debajo de tu nick?



> tatur
> *Astrocotoc*



Pueeeees no sé si recuerdas aquella... :fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (7 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Si consigo convencer a Entrecanales de que haga un split 3x1 se uniría entonces?



Es un error valorar las acciones de forma independiente del activo al cual representa es decir empresas. Para saber cuanto vale una empresa hay que ver su capitalizacion bursatil no el precio unitario de cada accion.Respecto acciona creo que es una empresa muy competitiva que ha sabido reinventarse en cada epoca.Nunca ha hecho proyectos basandose en el corto plazo, como dijo entrecanales hace un año su vision no es trimestral es a 25 años vista. Tiene una cartera muy diversificada en areas de energia, agua,infraestructuras y transporte. A corto plazo su modelo de negocio muy probablemente va a sufrir, en energia no tiene una imagen fuerte de marca a pesar
de ser muy eficientes.Respecto a su area de transportes, transmediterranea esta dentro de un proceso de reestructuracion de costes para hacer el negocio mas eficiente ya que a dia de hoy no lo es.Respecto al agua se han centrado en centrales especializadas en potabilizar agua residual y salada disponiendo. La empresa cotiza por 3500 mill yo le calculo que su valor deberia rondar los 5000.Entrecanales tiene bastante vision de futuro pero hace falta tiempo para hacer mas eficientes todos los proceso.La empresa me gusta mucho mas que abengoa


----------



## ponzi (7 Mar 2012)

tatur dijo:


> Pregunta nunca vista antes:
> 
> ¿Creeis que Gamesa seguira remontando? o esto es un rebotito para seguir su caida libre?.
> 
> Entré ayer a 2,22 y podria salirme vivo ahora, ya que me da muy mala espina.



Si no confias en el modelo empresarial a largo plazo no sigas ya que si solo estas para hacer trading como vengan mal dadas a no ser que tengas sl la venderas en el peor momento.Persomalmente creo que la empresa vale mas de 500 mill


----------



## Estilicón (7 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> San dao cuen donde hemos rebotau?
> 
> Al final me voy a creer que se de esto y todo..::



Eres bueno







Por cierto, quería dar las gracias a ti y a claca. Ayer abrí una posición corta (en indra) y al finalizar la sesión y ver al indice en mínimos opté por mantener posición, pensando en más guano. Al leeros ayer a claca y a ti hablando de niveles de parada me dió por replantearme si no estaba leyendo mal el movimiento y opté por cerrar el corto en cuanto viera algún signo "raro". Al final viendo mi punto de salida:







Solo puedo daros las gracias. Viendo donde están ahora (a 9,85 las he llegado a ver), ahora mismo estaría así, si hubiera visto evaporar la mayor parte de lo ganado ayer:







PD. como caigan a 9,40 me desdigo de lo dicho, me pongo a hacer lo de arriba y me cago en to ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2012)

¿Como el tema de los largos maestros?
¿Larguito en 8100?


----------



## politicodemadreputa (7 Mar 2012)

Hostia MV, creia que te habian baneao... hoy casi ni se te ve. Venga a ver si gafeas esto un poco, estoy lleno de cash ni veo cuando entrar....


----------



## ponzi (7 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Eres bueno
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que broker tienes? renta 4?


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Mar 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Hostia MV, creia que te habian baneao... hoy casi ni se te ve. Venga a ver si gafeas esto un poco, estoy lleno de cash ni veo cuando entrar....



a vigilar la zona 8100 , puede ser nivel de largos para un buen tramo , mientras tanto MV prefiere mantenerse al margen , solo observo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2012)

Fuera en SG, salto el SL. Maldito P.G!!!


----------



## Seren (7 Mar 2012)

tatur dijo:


> Pregunta nunca vista antes:
> 
> ¿Creeis que Gamesa seguira remontando? o esto es un rebotito para seguir su caida libre?.
> 
> Entré ayer a 2,22 y podria salirme vivo ahora, ya que me da muy mala espina.


----------



## Estilicón (7 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Que broker tienes? renta 4?



Sí :cook:.

Estoy pensando en irme a IGMarkets porque últimamente renta 4 cada vez deja menos valores a corto. El último que ha "volado" es Abengoa y ese es una putada.

Pero llevo tanto tiempo con ellos que estoy acostumbrado y me da pereza. Pero si no espabilan, acabaré cambiando.


----------



## J-Z (7 Mar 2012)

TEF está en caída libre, la lleva clara el churribex.


----------



## VOTIN (7 Mar 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Hostia MV, creia que te habian baneao... hoy casi ni se te ve. Venga a ver si gafeas esto un poco, estoy lleno de cash ni veo cuando entrar....



Mete algo en nh,puede ser interesante 
yo he cargao en 2,2


----------



## politicodemadreputa (7 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Mete algo en nh,puede ser interesante
> yo he cargao en 2,2



Tu vas a caer en gamesas como esta mandao, si es que no has caido ya...


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Mar 2012)

sigo pillado en IAG, y mantendré hasta que salga de perdidas.....
alguien sabe hasta cuanto puede seguir subiendo AGEN, por fin estoy en beneficio despues de 3 meses.... y ahora no sé si aguantarlas hasta los 6$.
Agenus Inc: NASDAQ:AGEN quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Mete algo en nh,puede ser interesante
> yo he cargao en 2,2



Ha visto mi gráfico de los hoteles?


----------



## VOTIN (7 Mar 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Tu vas a caer en gamesas como esta mandao, si es que no has caido ya...



No
Tienen 52 millones de prestadas,ya te dije que una vez compre y sali por patas
ganando 20 euros
Yo llevo,Abengoa,Repsol,Indra,Nh,Ibe,Bme

Lo mas interesante para pegar es , Indra,Abengoa,Nh
lo mas seguro BME
Lo peor Repsol e Ibe


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Si yo le contara de los anuncios en farolas donde se venden o alquilan pisos, asistentas, fontaneros, etc. A veces he pensado en poner las fotos en alguna página web



Yo recuerdo un cartel en una comunidad de vecinos donde decía: "Vecinos no miréis las faltas sino el contenido". Es que el choteo era general ::


----------



## VOTIN (7 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ha visto mi gráfico de los hoteles?



Si,
llevo 10k acciones


----------



## FranR (7 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Eres bueno
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Me alegro por ese acierto, pero nunca hagas caso a alguien que escribe en un chat, úsalo solo como apoyo y como mucho para echarle un nuevo vistazo a tu operativa para ver si se escapa algo.

Ayer mismo yo compré algunas BBVA porque veía rebote más abajo, pero como nada es al 100% pues aseguré algunas posiciones en contado.

Hoy era el día de ampliar en "EL POSIBLE SUELO", de momento ha funcionado, esperemos tocar ese 8400 previsto.


----------



## faraico (7 Mar 2012)

tatur dijo:


> Pregunta nunca vista antes:
> 
> ¿Creeis que Gamesa seguira remontando? o esto es un rebotito para seguir su caida libre?.
> 
> Entré ayer a 2,22 y podria salirme vivo ahora, ya que me da muy mala espina.



Aguante hombre, que no va sólo en el barco....es un excelente precio a una empresa muy golpeada últimamente y que hoy día está liderando el gran IBEX...hoy cerrará en 2,30....para mañana abrir con gap al alza hasta los 2,35 y a partir de ahí posible peponada hasta los místicos 3 euros....una vez alcanzados la veremos en niveles de 4 euros de aquí a 4 meses...8:







Yo las llevo desde 2,25 y estoy como usted, pensando si soltarlas o no


----------



## politicodemadreputa (7 Mar 2012)

Yo no tengo ni puta idea... pero para mi que BME es una lonjucha con cuatro ordenadores y una ADSL de 10megas... tipo TERRA... pero no me hagas caso, no tengo ni idea, yo invierto por instinto.





VOTIN dijo:


> No
> Tienen 52 millones de prestadas,ya te dije que una vez compre y sali por patas
> ganando 20 euros
> Yo llevo,Abengoa,Repsol,Indra,Nh,Ibe,Bme
> ...


----------



## ponzi (7 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Mete algo en nh,puede ser interesante
> yo he cargao en 2,2



Estan reestructurando la compañia a pasos acelerados. Empiezo a pensar que a este presidente de peq solo le dejaban jugar con legos y sincastillos, como le gusta despiezar. Es algo positivo para la empresa.Nh vale muchisimo mas de 500 mill y si reduce los costes fijos sus beneficios se multiplicaran


----------



## FranR (7 Mar 2012)

Desde luego está la cosa que pega tiros....aquí hay pelea.


----------



## ponzi (7 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Estan reestructurando la compañia a pasos acelerados. Empiezo a pensar que a este presidente de peq solo le dejaban jugar con legos y sincastillos, como le gusta despiezar. Es algo positivo para la empresa.Nh vale muchisimo mas de 500 mill y si se costes fijos ganara mas dinero.



www.eleconomista.mobi/empresas-fina...icara-por-cinco-su-red-en-Latinoamerica-.html


----------



## VOTIN (7 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Estan reestructurando la compañia a pasos acelerados. Empiezo a pensar que a este presidente de peq solo le dejaban jugar con legos y sincastillos, como le gusta despiezar. Es algo positivo para la empresa.Nh vale muchisimo mas de 500 mill y si reduce los costes fijos sus beneficios se multiplicaran



Por patrimonio vale 1000 mill y cotiza a 500
Gamesa vale 500 mill y cotiza a 500 mill y con 52 mill de prestadas,tela marinera
esta caera a 1,8


ji,ji


Si suben a 2,4 los hoteles liquido y a la saca,aunque antes los vendi a 2,54


----------



## tatur (7 Mar 2012)

Fuera de gamesa a 2.27, entrada a 2.22.

ahora peponeara de lo lindo, pero no me sentia comodo.


----------



## Estilicón (7 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Me alegro por ese acierto, pero nunca hagas caso a alguien que escribe en un chat, úsalo solo como apoyo y como mucho para echarle un nuevo vistazo a tu operativa para ver si se escapa algo.
> 
> Ayer mismo yo compré algunas BBVA porque veía rebote más abajo, pero como nada es al 100% pues aseguré algunas posiciones en contado.
> 
> Hoy era el día de ampliar en "EL POSIBLE SUELO", de momento ha funcionado, esperemos tocar ese 8400 previsto.



Que no hay que seguir al pie de la letra lo que diga alguien en un foro, lo tengo claro. Pero lo bueno de aquí es que puedes pensar que la cosa va en un sentido y cuando lees que varios (y además varios de los que tienes en tu mente como gente que controla) apuntan en sentido contrario al tuyo, al menos es bueno pararse a pensar que igual vas errado, y que las cosas no son así y que al menor indicio de que no sea como pensabas es bueno cerrar y a otra cosa.

En ese sentido, para esas cosas, y para ver valores en los que no te habías fijado y para tratar de coger cosas de gente que domina, este hilo es muy valioso (y eso sin contar cuando se habla de otras cosas aparte de la bolsa :.


----------



## ponzi (7 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Por patrimonio vale 1000 mill y cotiza a 500
> Gamesa vale 500 mill y cotiza a 500 mill y con 52 mill de prestadas,tela marinera
> esta caera a 1,8
> 
> ...



Si bajan a 1,9 es probable que compre unos hotelitos.


----------



## ddddd (7 Mar 2012)

Vaya hostiazo hoy de nuevo en First Solar, menos mal que me salí a tiempo. Ahora mismo bajando por encima del 6%. Está claro que el día que peponee será a lo bestia, pero a ver quien pone el cascabel al gato...


----------



## VOTIN (7 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Si bajan a 1,9 es probable que compre unos hotelitos.



Solo cotizo en eso cuando los chinos vendieron 5 mill de acc y fue por un momento ,ese fue su minimo, y un solo dia,luego subio y no paro hasta 2,65
La bajada esta vez no durara tanto,en cuanto rebote el ibex subiran


----------



## Bitte (7 Mar 2012)

¿Cómo véis Zeltia? Ayer con la tontería cayó casi un 10%.

De Guatemala a Guatepeor, salí de Gamesa para meterme en Zeltia ::

Compradas a 1,915. Ya que estamos ahí, ¿aguanto o se despachan? ienso:


----------



## ponzi (7 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Solo cotizo en eso cuando los chinos vendieron 5 mill de acc y fue por un momento ,ese fue su minimo, y un solo dia,luego subio y no paro hasta 2,65
> La bajada esta vez no durara tanto,en cuanto rebote el ibex subiran



Intentare que sea cerca de 2. Ya voy muy cargado de ibe y tengo tres entrandas pendientes si la cosa se pone fea dos en ibe a 4,1 y 3,6 y la ultima en el fondo si llegasemos a ver los 6xxxx del ibex, y la verdad la liquidez no es infinita. Nh vale mucho mas pero a estos precios el dia menos pensado la hacen una opa de exclusion y la sacan del mercado. Tengo ganas de tener los hotelillos en cartera pero con una vision largoplacista (3 años vista)


----------



## VOTIN (7 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Intentare que sea cerca de 2. Ya voy muy cargado de ibe. Nh vale mucho mas pero a estos precios el dia menos pensado la hacen una opa de exclusion y la sacan del mercado. Tengo ganas de tener los hotelillos en cartera pero con una vision largoplacista (3 años vista)



En 3 años llegan a 5 euros minimo,pero a corto en una semana si rebotan a 2,4 ....se le saca una pasta

PD
Ojo con las ibes,sobra comentar de nuevo sus posibles problemas


----------



## FranR (7 Mar 2012)

Hamijos se está poniendo la cosa fea.

Si no pasamos pronto los 8160, camino de los 210.

Puede haber una tentativa de 8050 y ventas automáticas....:cook:


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Mar 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Sin sus cortos, le veo como un gacelo recien "robao".
> 
> Estos, como ud mismo decía (no es momento de cerrar) se van directos a SU objetivo.
> 
> ...



no le entiendo bien , pero esto es muy dinamico , veo algunas señales de peponismo asi que me mantengo al margen preparando una buena entrada que dure varios dias , hay mucha gacela vendiendo en todo caso los 8000 que ustec dice serian perfectos para cargar largos un saludo


----------



## ponzi (7 Mar 2012)

Bitte dijo:


> ¿Cómo véis Zeltia? Ayer con la tontería cayó casi un 10%.
> 
> De Guatemala a Guatepeor, salí de Gamesa para meterme en Zeltia ::
> 
> Compradas a 1,915. Ya que estamos ahí, ¿aguanto o se despachan? ienso:



La analice hace tiempo. Tiene poca deuda y buenos margenes brutos.Es una farmaceutica peq. Se parece a almirall. Ademas las dos tienen investigaciones contra el cancer.Personalmente creo que es mejor almirall que zeltia ya que la primera ha conseguido mas progresos con sus licencias en eeuu.Creo que me salia ina valiracion de 2-2,1.Que quieras o no arriesgarte dependera de tu liquidez y perfil.Yo no la veo cara y tiene un balance mas o menos saneado ahora es un sector muy competitivo.


----------



## ponzi (7 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> En 3 años llegan a 5 euros minimo,pero a corto en una semana si rebotan a 2,4 ....se le saca una pasta
> 
> PD
> Ojo con las ibes,sobra comentar de nuevo sus posibles problemas



Estoy de acuerdo.De entrar en nh seria para buscar rentabilidades del 40% ya que entiendo que hay un riesgo extra por el tipo de negocio asi como por su reestructuracion. Si aguanta mas de 3 años y se reestructura de una forma correcta llegara a esos 5 eu. Terminare entrando


----------



## J-Z (7 Mar 2012)

Me estoy pensando unas ibertrolas pero es ver lo poco que se mueven y enseguida se me quitan las ganas.


----------



## faraico (7 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> La analice hace tiempo. Tiene poca deuda y buenos margenes brutos.Es una farmaceutica peq. Se parece a almirall. Ademas las dos tienen investigaciones contra el cancer.Personalmente creo que es mejor almirall que zeltia ya que la primera ha conseguido mas progresos con sus licencias en eeuu.Creo que me salia ina valiracion de 2-2,1.Que quieras o no arriesgarte dependera de tu liquidez y perfil.Yo no la veo cara y tiene un balance mas o menos saneado ahora es un sector muy competitivo.



Zeltia es mi primera compra en renta variable.

A 6,60...aún está por ahí....creo que fueron 1.000 eurillos.

Si no recuerdo mal, estaba en pérdidas continuas, no??



Por cierto, SL en gamesa a 2,27...para cubrir comisiones, pues las compré a 2,25.

Si hay guano, bien vendidas, si viene pepon, le acompañaremos con IBE y BME....


----------



## sarkweber (7 Mar 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Me estoy pensando unas ibertrolas pero es ver lo poco que se mueven y enseguida se me quitan las ganas.



Son como un plazo fijo. ::


----------



## ponzi (7 Mar 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Me estoy pensando unas ibertrolas pero es ver lo poco que se mueven y enseguida se me quitan las ganas.



Es para el largo plazo, estan baratas. Por lo general aguanta mejor las caidas que el resto, desde que las tengo en cartera desde octubre no las he visto ninca caer un 4%. El ibex llevara un -20% y en mi cartera las ibe un -13%. Se como funcionan y es un negocio rentable y que se esta reinventando, dudo mucho que de aqui a 10 años desaparezcan o que valgan mucho menos que sus precios actuales.


----------



## Bitte (7 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Zeltia es mi primera compra en renta variable.
> 
> A 6,60...aún está por ahí....creo que fueron 1.000 eurillos.
> 
> ...





En 2011 tuvo beneficios.

La noticia de ayer fue que España, Italia y Portugal le deben 20M€.


----------



## J-Z (7 Mar 2012)

Que a la larga se gana está claro, pero si puedo entrar en otra cía que en 3 días me de un 7% como IDR pues mejor que esperar 1 o 2 meses con las trolas.


----------



## faraico (7 Mar 2012)

Bitte dijo:


> En 2011 tuvo beneficios.
> 
> La noticia de ayer fue que España, Italia y Portugal le deben 20M€.



2011 con beneficios! Que cabronas son...y yo desde 2006 con ellas y todos esos años con pérdidas, que si yondelis, que si la abuela fuma....



j-z dijo:


> Que a la larga se gana está claro, pero si puedo entrar en otra cía que en 3 días me de un 7% como IDR pues mejor que esperar 1 o 2 meses con las trolas.



Gamesa...:fiufiu:

2,30 y subiendo.....


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Mar 2012)

En los 1350 , si llega, yo cierro ya los ojos...


----------



## J-Z (7 Mar 2012)

Vaya mierda de guano van a dejar esto plano.


----------



## pollastre (7 Mar 2012)

Sr. Neutron Mortgages.... aquí se acerca su 6K7 cantado mañaneramente :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Mar 2012)

tatur dijo:


> Pregunta nunca vista antes:
> 
> ¿Creeis que Gamesa seguira remontando? o esto es un rebotito para seguir su caida libre?.
> 
> Entré ayer a 2,22 y podria salirme vivo ahora, ya que me da muy mala espina.



Acabo de leer que has vendido (y ganando): Enhorabuena! 

He salido a pasear un rato y no he podido ponértelo antes, y aunque ahora que has vendido ya no tenga tanto sentido te lo pongo igual.

Te has parado a pensar que has comprado (casi) en su mínimo histórico...? Da que pensar, no?

Saludos...


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Mar 2012)

Peponazos mortales

Las carboneras & cia sin respiración asistida.


----------



## FranR (7 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hamijos se está poniendo la cosa fea.
> 
> Si no pasamos pronto los* 8160*, camino de los 210.
> 
> Puede haber una tentativa de 8050 y ventas automáticas....:cook:



Ahí estamos compis....:


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Mar 2012)

Rumores de acuerdo de Grecia y los acreedores: el 77% aceptaría el acuerdo - elEconomista.es

Hasta los 1357 puede subir...


----------



## faraico (7 Mar 2012)

otra vez TEF y sus 12,40....


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Mar 2012)

Quien dio el buen consejo de THLD? es por darle las gracias ya que se consiguieron unas buenas plusvalias en 3 dias.

AGEN +20% me estoy poniendo nervioso...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (7 Mar 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Te has parado a pensar que has comprado (casi) en su mínimo histórico...? Da que pensar, no?
> 
> Saludos...



Desde el día 23 ha hecho mínimos históricos casi todos los días :ouch:


----------



## tatur (7 Mar 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Acabo de leer que has vendido (y ganando): Enhorabuena!
> 
> He salido a pasear un rato y no he podido ponértelo antes, y aunque ahora que has vendido ya no tenga tanto sentido te lo pongo igual.
> 
> ...



Por eso como buena gacela me estaba poniendo nervioso. Ya me habia dado gamesa una cornada antes (bendito SL) y he preferido recoger mis miseras plusvis y otear el horizonte en busca de nuevas oportunidades.

Y como no salirme y meter otro peponazo para arriba que a saber cuando para.


----------



## Seren (7 Mar 2012)

Parece que los gemelos se están igualando de nuevo


----------



## sarkweber (7 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> En los 1350 , si llega, yo cierro ya los ojos...



Que tal la ceguera?? ::


----------



## Claca (7 Mar 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Acabo de leer que has vendido (y ganando): Enhorabuena!
> 
> He salido a pasear un rato y no he podido ponértelo antes, y aunque ahora que has vendido ya no tenga tanto sentido te lo pongo igual.
> 
> ...



¿El qué? Que tras 12 años todavía sigue marcando mínimos históricos? 

¿Qué tal el peque?

PD: El otro día mientras comía un bollycao en el parque escuché un breve comentario de un padre a su hija "Despídete de tus amigos, Divergencia, ya es hora de ir para casa". Me pregunto quién de vosotros sería.


----------



## FranR (7 Mar 2012)

"Iniciado por FranR 
Hamijos se está poniendo la cosa fea.

Si no pasamos pronto los *8160*, camino de los 210.

Puede haber una tentativa de 8050 y ventas automáticas...."

Que mejor sitio para cerrar que un nivel clave...saben bien lo que hacen. Sin dejar pistas. Pero les seguimos el rastro de cerca...


----------



## ponzi (7 Mar 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Que a la larga se gana está claro, pero si puedo entrar en otra cía que en 3 días me de un 7% como IDR pues mejor que esperar 1 o 2 meses con las trolas.



Hoy pense en vender ibe y que casualidad justo a minimos. Siempre pasa igual cuando el cuerpo me pide vender es hora de comprae y al reves para vender.Por eso prefiero compañias en las cuales crea, psicologicamente las aguanto mejor


----------



## tarrito (7 Mar 2012)

nadie comenta el "I told you so" (TM) de Mulder hoy !!??

muy muy bueno


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Mar 2012)

BBVA gana la puja por Unnim - elEconomista.es


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Mar 2012)

sarkweber dijo:


> Que tal la ceguera?? ::



Desde 1342...largo

Ahora tengo la duda de quitarmelas,

Creo que es un Reversal criminal y nos vamos a todo lo alto en cómodos plazos de varios días.


----------



## Estilicón (7 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> ¿El qué? Que tras 12 años todavía sigue marcando mínimos históricos?
> 
> ¿Qué tal el peque?
> 
> PD: El otro día mientras comía un bollycao en el parque escuché un breve comentario de un padre a su hija "Despídete de tus amigos, Divergencia, ya es hora de ir para casa". Me pregunto quién de vosotros sería.



Claca, si un día te apetece y tienes ganas, te pediría tu opinión sobre BME que parece haberse vuelto el valor fetiche del hilo.

Piro al gimnasio.


----------



## Claca (7 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> TEF:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rompió la cuña por abajo y directo a la directriz de largo plazo. De momento en soporte. En perspctiva, se ve porque pienso que con vistas al medio plazo está débil:


----------



## ponzi (7 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> BBVA gana la puja por Unnim - elEconomista.es



Si antes dudaba ahora lo tengo bastante claro.A largo plazo prefiero san.Botin tiene mas vision de negocio que gonzalez.Hoy el san ha comprado el 20% de un banco chino. Quizas vuelva a entrar a por manzanitas, estoy pensado en una posible entrada entre 5,5-5,8


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> ¿El qué? Que tras 12 años todavía sigue marcando mínimos históricos?
> 
> ¿Qué tal el peque?
> 
> PD: El otro día mientras comía un bollycao en el parque escuché un breve comentario de un padre a su hija "Despídete de tus amigos, Divergencia, ya es hora de ir para casa". Me pregunto quién de vosotros sería.



Sí, la verdad es que lleva unos cuantos mínimos históricos, pero un día hará el último. Lo decía más por situar el SL en la operación: que mejor que por debajo de su mínimo histórico!!!! )

El peque muy bien. Es lo mejor que me ha pasado en la vida! y eso que soy funcionario... ::

Está comenzando a gatear y comienza a decir sus primeras palabras...

Espero que todo vaya bien, un abrazo! 

PD: Recuerdos a tod@s los papis! debianita pásate a saludar!


----------



## VOTIN (7 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> ¿El qué? Que tras 12 años todavía sigue marcando mínimos históricos?
> 
> ¿Qué tal el peque?
> 
> PD: El otro día mientras comía un bollycao en el parque escuché un breve comentario de un padre a su hija "Despídete de tus amigos, Divergencia, ya es hora de ir para casa". Me pregunto quién de vosotros sería.



¿tenia buenas tetas? ::


----------



## Claca (7 Mar 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-ibex-35-febrero-2012-a-398.html#post5857574








Perdido el soporte comentado, ahora ya reposa sobre referencias de largo plazo. ¿El problema? Una dilatación de un 10% o un 20% tampoco es un porcentaje relevante en base a esta temporalidad, a ver quién es el guapo que lo asume y cómo plantea el stop -y eso teniendo en cuenta que de momento sólo se podría hablar de rebote-.

GAMESA es un valor dañino y ya son años advirtiendo de ello. El mercado es lo suficientemente grande como para encontrar algún otro precio que nos dé alguna que otra emoción más allá de palmar pasta en la ruleta.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Sr. Neutron Mortgages.... aquí se acerca su 6K7 cantado mañaneramente :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



¿Una operación de horas?
Puaj! Que bajo ha caido maese Pollastre.
:no:


Claca dijo:


> ¿El qué? Que tras 12 años todavía sigue marcando mínimos históricos?
> 
> ¿Qué tal el peque?
> 
> PD: El otro día mientras comía un bollycao en el parque escuché un breve comentario de un padre a su hija "Despídete de tus amigos, Divergencia, ya es hora de ir para casa". Me pregunto quién de vosotros sería.



¿*Divergencia *se llamaba la niña?. Vaya tela. :ouch:
¿seguro que era un bollycao y no otra cosa?



VOTIN dijo:


> ¿tenia buenas tetas? ::



Halaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, que era una niña depravao! :no:



:XX::XX:

Por cierto, largo en la guarra desde 8103. 
SP ya colocado para salir airoso exceptuando GAP horroro*z*o


----------



## ghkghk (7 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Eso no lo sabe nadie, pero por vaticinar: inicio de la sesión con caidas de un 1-1.5% para corregir a partir de la hora de comer, acabando casi a precio de cierre de ayer, quizá muy ligeramente rojos.



Ghkghkulder...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Claca (7 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Claca, si un día te apetece y tienes ganas, te pediría tu opinión sobre BME que parece haberse vuelto el valor fetiche del hilo.
> 
> Piro al gimnasio.



Sí, entre hoy y mañana me gustaría colgar algo de IBE y BME. Esta última esta muy peligrosa en estos momentos.

Edito: entendiendo momento a meses vista, aunque a corto plazo tampoco debería ofrecer mucho recorrido al alza.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Como veis esto?
> 
> [Soc Gen]
> 
> ...









*SIN PALABARAS* :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Si antes dudaba ahora lo tengo bastante claro.A largo plazo prefiero san.Botin tiene mas vision de negocio que gonzalez.Hoy el san ha comprado el 20% de un banco chino. Quizas vuelva a entrar a por manzanitas, estoy pensado en una posible entrada entre 5,5-5,8



BBVA gana la puja por Unnim y se queda la entidad por un euro - elEconomista.es

Tu mcburguer por un euro y ahora también tu banco favorito.


----------



## Mulder (7 Mar 2012)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario positivo.

La sesión ha sido tremendamente aburrida, sin embargo parece que hemos tenido leoncios haciendo de las suyas calladamente. El saldo ha sido bastante variable yendo del positivo al negativo y viceversa. El saldo mínimo del día ha sido a las 15:50 y el máximo en subasta.

A las 9 en punto se han comprado 281 contratos pero todas ellos de forma distribuida para no llamar la atención. A las 15:40 han vendido 138 contratos entre 8105 y 9095. Finalmente a las 17:25 han comprado 131 contratos en 8155, todas estas operaciones han sido camufladas.

En subasta han vendido 19 contratos.

En resumen, parece claro que el día ha sido de acumulación por lo bajini disfrazado de debilidad alcista. Veo un saldo bastante comprador, una subasta que parece no haber existido y un precio que ha quedado prácticamente donde empezó el día, por eso espero gap al alza y/o subidas durante la primera parte de la mañana.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2012)

Que Pepón te hoyga sr Mulder.

Mañana rompo el servidor de calopez para que P.G. no postee.
Cojones con el tío que ya me ha jodido un par de operaciones (Sí, el, no yo al ajustar tantizizizimo el SL :XX


----------



## Claca (7 Mar 2012)

BME:







Aún existendo la posibilidad de pull hasta los 21 apróximadamente -y no me sorprendería en absoluto-, durante los próximos meses la veo más buscando los 18,20 que intenando una ruptura de la resistencia en los 21,60.

Para mí hay que salir en cuanto sea posible. Hubiera molado la posibilidad de un segundo gran alcista, pero cada vez tiene más pinta de techo. Cuando visite los 18,XX ya veremos qué ánimos trae y si aguanta el tipo o no, pero ahora mismo no es un buen precio -y añado, todo el mundo la recomienda-.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2012)

Mi gráfico de BME me lleva a la misma conclusión que al maestro Claca. 
Objetivo 18, y algo


----------



## tarrito (7 Mar 2012)

everywhere!

Demanda a su universidad por la vida sexual de su compañera - EcoDiario.es

se puede denunciar a un forero porque trae mala suerte!???


----------



## Claca (7 Mar 2012)

Por cierto:

Sentimiento de Mercado


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (7 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Sr. Neutron Mortgages.... aquí se acerca su 6K7 cantado mañaneramente :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



.
SI, ahí estamos, sacando un buen día, pero muy largo ...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Mar 2012)

Post dedicado a ghkghk que nos haga pensar un poco...

¿Saben cuantos días en los últimos 3 años hemos visto un Ibex tan bajo como hoy? ¿Y en los últimos 7,5 años?



Spoiler



24 días y 63 respectivamente, el 3% en los dos casos. Es decir, el 97% de los últimos 7,5años hemos tenido un Ibex más alto que hoy...



Saludos...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2012)

<object width="512" height="288"><param name="movie" value="http://www.hbo.com/bin/hboPlayerV2.swf?vid=1241799"></param><param name="FlashVars" value="domain=http://www.hbo.com&videoTitle=Season 2 Trailer: Seven Devils&copyShareURL=http%3A//www.hbo.com/video/video.html/%3Fautoplay%3Dtrue%26vid%3D1241799%26filter%3Dgame-of-thrones%26view%3Dnull"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.hbo.com/bin/hboPlayerV2.swf?vid=1241799" FlashVars="domain=http://www.hbo.com&videoTitle=Season 2 Trailer: Seven Devils&copyShareURL=http%3A//www.hbo.com/video/video.html/%3Fautoplay%3Dtrue%26vid%3D1241799%26filter%3Dgame-of-thrones%26view%3Dnull" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="512" height="288"></embed></object><div><a title="Season 2 Trailer: Seven Devils" href="http://www.hbo.com/video/video.html/?autoplay=true&vid=1241799&filter=game-of-thrones&view=null">Season 2 Trailer: Seven Devils</a></div>

:baba: X 1000000000


----------



## Seren (7 Mar 2012)

Que raro que las economías brasileña y australiana empiecen a estancarse según últimos datos...::.Casualmente poseedores de las pocas monedas que se han comportado mas fuerte que el euro. Las otras agraciadas son el yen, que tiene a japon en recesión y estancamiento eterno, el dolar canadiense y el franco suizo, que llevo al pais alpino a ligarla al euro y a meter en un lio nunca visto al presidente del banco central. En fin, que vaya ladrillo nos ha tocao.


----------



## diosmercado (7 Mar 2012)

FranR llega por momentos el rebote comentado. Veremos hasta donde lo empujan. Mañana podia ser el detonante con grecia, o quiza se descuente algo...:XX:

Tenemos a usa en maximos ahora mismo, sigo apostando por un cierre cercano al 1360.


----------



## SAMPLERKING (7 Mar 2012)

Mr Guybrush...me ha tocado Vd. la fibra con el trailer de "Game of trones" que alguna vela del churribex y algún comentario gintonistico de este hilo me pierdo por leer la saga en el kindle..


----------



## Cimoc (7 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> <object width="512" height="288"><param name="movie" value="http://www.hbo.com/bin/hboPlayerV2.swf?vid=1241799"></param><param name="FlashVars" value="domain=http://www.hbo.com&videoTitle=Season 2 Trailer: Seven Devils&copyShareURL=http%3A//www.hbo.com/video/video.html/%3Fautoplay%3Dtrue%26vid%3D1241799%26filter%3Dgame-of-thrones%26view%3Dnull"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.hbo.com/bin/hboPlayerV2.swf?vid=1241799" FlashVars="domain=http://www.hbo.com&videoTitle=Season 2 Trailer: Seven Devils&copyShareURL=http%3A//www.hbo.com/video/video.html/%3Fautoplay%3Dtrue%26vid%3D1241799%26filter%3Dgame-of-thrones%26view%3Dnull" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="512" height="288"></embed></object><div><a title="Season 2 Trailer: Seven Devils" href="http://www.hbo.com/video/video.html/?autoplay=true&vid=1241799&filter=game-of-thrones&view=null">Season 2 Trailer: Seven Devils</a></div>
> 
> :baba: X 1000000000



Una obra maestra la primera temporada y esta tiene pinta de seguir los mismos pasos.


----------



## FranR (7 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> FranR llega por momentos el rebote comentado. Veremos hasta donde lo empujan. Mañana podia ser el detonante con grecia, o quiza se descuente algo...:XX:
> 
> Tenemos a usa en maximos ahora mismo, sigo apostando por un cierre cercano al 1360.



La situación está cogida con alfileres, de momento sigue pareciendo bueno el camino de ruta, pero los índices están deseando caer.
Esperemos que el Sp no haga un picado, pero es que está al borde del precipicio. A ver si lo consiguen aguantar hoy.

P.D. Que lo aguanten hoy, que mañana subamos bien en Hispanistan y a partir de ahí GUANOOOOOOOO

GUA GUA GUANO






Le he cogido simpatía al patillo este...


----------



## FranR (7 Mar 2012)

Merde...no recordaba que este pato atrae el guano al igual que P.G. la mala suerte.

Pongamos el gif de momento Pepón...







Daaaleeee daleeee PEPON

P.D. si lo sé, se me va la Pinza


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Merde...no recordaba que este pato atrae el guano al igual que P.G. la mala suerte.
> 
> Pongamos el gif de momento Pepón...
> 
> ...



Este es el auténtico Pepon despachando a los cortos...


----------



## FranR (7 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Este es el auténtico Pepon despachando a los cortos...



DALE BURT DALE...parece que funciona la conjunción Spencer Pocoyo.::


----------



## diosmercado (7 Mar 2012)

Ahora le han metido un arreon en usa. Como no guste el tema griego vamos a flipar.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> DALE BURT DALE...parece que funciona la conjunción Spencer Pocoyo.::



Mira, el "corto" que le golpea por la espalda, ha intentado hacer una pullback con resultado nefasto 







p.d. ¿tú sabías ponerle texto a los gif animados?, sería glorioso


----------



## Claca (7 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mira, el "corto" que le golpea por la espalda, ha intentado hacer una pullback con resultado nefasto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo del pullback me ha matado :XX: :XX:

Me la apunto para el repertorio: "¿Pero a ti no te había dicho que no, so plasta? "No lo entiendes... es un pullback."


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Se ha resuelto con una minicaida de 7 puntos y rebote bestiajo. Tablas..
> 
> Es lo que tiene contra tendencia, ahora tocaría subir algo, después del suelo
> 
> Pero como siempre, pasito a pasito y con el SL como bandera.



mola Pocoyo, me lo pondré


----------



## Janus (7 Mar 2012)

Be careful con la tentación de entrar largo porque el SP anda por encima de los 1352. Es muy probable que en cualquier momento venda una nueva ondanada de ventas. Largos solo en scalping y con mucha prudencia.


----------



## bertok (7 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Be careful con la tentación de entrar largo porque el SP anda por encima de los 1352. Es muy probable que en cualquier momento venda una nueva ondanada de ventas. Largos solo en scalping y con mucha prudencia.



Los largos ahora son para los temerarios y/o habitualmente perdedores.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2012)

Estas horas del hilo son buenisimas!!!
Entre lamentos que el SP esta manipulao, idas de olla y offtopics varios, me parto de risa! 
¡
Por cierto he puesto orden de venta de mi largo churribero en 8420.... ¿demasiado ambicioso?

edit: muy alentadores mr. janus y mr bertok 
edit2: Ya está el SP en 8106....


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Lo del pullback me ha matado :XX: :XX:
> 
> Me la apunto para el repertorio: "¿Pero a ti no te había dicho que no, so plasta? "No lo entiendes... es un pullback."



Me has inspirado,... este está recién sacado del horno...


----------



## FranR (7 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mira, el "corto" que le golpea por la espalda, ha intentado hacer una pullback con resultado nefasto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso es trabajo de GT pero si luego tengo tiempo creamos una serie PeponVSguanoman


----------



## wetpiñata (7 Mar 2012)

El Banco Santander, condenado a devolver dinero de bonos convertibles a un cliente


----------



## vigobay (7 Mar 2012)

Ayer la línea azul de soporte del S&P500 nos salvó por pelos y hubo rebote, ¿pero aguantará el próximo envite? ¿Habrá sido un fake y nos mandarán a máximos de nuevo antes de caer?


----------



## FranR (7 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Los largos ahora son para los temerarios y/o habitualmente perdedores.



Cierto, pero imagine que nos sale bien cantando el movimiento desde hace dos días...eso da mucho gustito. ::


----------



## FranR (7 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Como he dicho antes veo un rebote, de cierta entidad >300 en ibex en los 8.074 aprox.
> 
> Sr. Janus la entrada de anoche en Sp buena, lástima que no la hiciera con cosas "serias"



Lo que le comentaba, esto de hace dos días... le digo que acabo de rellenar varios leuromillones porque de momento tengo la potra de cara...


----------



## sarkweber (7 Mar 2012)

vigobay dijo:


> Ayer la línea azul de soporte del S&P500 nos salvó por pelos y hubo rebote, ¿pero aguantará el próximo envite? ¿Habrá sido un fake y nos mandarán a máximos de nuevo antes de caer?



Seguro que es un fake. ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Eso es trabajo de GT pero si luego tengo tiempo creamos una serie PeponVSguanoman



Ya tengo los frames del gif....

Preciso del guión 8:


----------



## FranR (7 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya tengo los frames del gif....
> 
> Preciso del guión 8:



P.G no puede faltar..


----------



## Janus (7 Mar 2012)

El día que BoA pierda los 7,66, será para darle cortos hasta que reviente. Muy claro parece como techo de una amplia subida anterior .... si es que no fuera una figura de consolidación.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> P.G no puede faltar..



_world full of possibilities_ :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## bertok (7 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Cierto, pero imagine que nos sale bien cantando el movimiento desde hace dos días...eso da mucho gustito. ::



El chulibex está consumiendo tiempo para recomponer los indicadores y volver a tirar con fuerza a la baja.

Se ve bastante claro aunque podría recuperar +150 puntos y la foto ser la misma. A mí no me compensa correr el riesgo con probabilidades en contra.

Suerte a los valientes.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya tengo los frames del gif....
> 
> Preciso del guión 8:



(cuando le golpea el de delante) Bud: "Toma hostia por ir corto"
(cuando le golpea el de atras) Bigotes: "¡Toma pullback!"
(cuando le devuelve el golpe Bud) Bud: "¡A freir mierdas tu pullback!"


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> <object width="512" height="288"><param name="movie" value="http://www.hbo.com/bin/hboPlayerV2.swf?vid=1241799"></param><param name="FlashVars" value="domain=http://www.hbo.com&videoTitle=Season 2 Trailer: Seven Devils&copyShareURL=http%3A//www.hbo.com/video/video.html/%3Fautoplay%3Dtrue%26vid%3D1241799%26filter%3Dgame-of-thrones%26view%3Dnull"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.hbo.com/bin/hboPlayerV2.swf?vid=1241799" FlashVars="domain=http://www.hbo.com&videoTitle=Season 2 Trailer: Seven Devils&copyShareURL=http%3A//www.hbo.com/video/video.html/%3Fautoplay%3Dtrue%26vid%3D1241799%26filter%3Dgame-of-thrones%26view%3Dnull" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="512" height="288"></embed></object><div><a title="Season 2 Trailer: Seven Devils" href="http://www.hbo.com/video/video.html/?autoplay=true&vid=1241799&filter=game-of-thrones&view=null">Season 2 Trailer: Seven Devils</a></div>
> 
> :baba: X 1000000000



Tienes idea cuándo sale el quinto libro en español? Estoy por comprármelo en inglés para no esperar ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> (cuando le golpea el de delante) Bud: "Toma hostia por ir corto"
> (cuando le golpea el de atras) Bigotes: "¡Toma pullback!"
> (cuando le devuelve el golpe Bud) Bud: "¡A freir mierdas tu pullback!"



Mañana por la mañana está listo, voy a leer algo.


----------



## roygbiv (7 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Tienes idea cuándo sale el quinto libro en español? Estoy por comprármelo en inglés para no esperar ::



No lo he leído, así que no puedo opinar de su calidad, pero quizás te interese esta traducción no oficial que ha hecho la comunidad. Alguien me comento que la calidad era bastante razonable, aunque habrá que ver.


----------



## ghkghk (7 Mar 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Post dedicado a ghkghk que nos haga pensar un poco...
> 
> ¿Saben cuantos días en los últimos 3 años hemos visto un Ibex tan bajo como hoy? ¿Y en los últimos 7,5 años?
> 
> ...



Ese Ibex en los 11.000 para deleite de los nostalgicos!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ghkghk (7 Mar 2012)

Por cierto, agradecer desde aqui a MV sus posts de hoy. Constructivos y explicativos de la operativa que lleva a cabo.. Asi da gusto.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Ajetreo (7 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Por cierto, agradecer desde aqui a MV sus posts de hoy. Constructivos y explicativos de la operativa que lleva a cabo.. Asi da gusto.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Siga informando, sisube su cotización le quitaré el ignorar ienso:


----------



## Janus (7 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Estas horas del hilo son buenisimas!!!
> Entre lamentos que el SP esta manipulao, idas de olla y offtopics varios, me parto de risa!
> ¡
> Por cierto he puesto orden de venta de mi largo churribero en 8420.... ¿demasiado ambicioso?
> ...



No le he dicho nada por si se nos calentaba. He estado un muy buen rato analizando un largo en Patriot. Pero de momento ni de coña por mucho que la vela de ayer fuera de vuelta clara. La vela de hoy no es de aquellas que hacen pensar en fuerza alcista.
Idem en First, alguno tiene que estar palmando hasta las pestañas. Dan ganas de entrar pero lo cierto es que en un escenario probable de caida en el SP, no tiene sentido.


----------



## faraico (7 Mar 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> El Banco Santander, condenado a devolver dinero de bonos convertibles a un cliente



Imagino habria algo sin firmar....

Porque si no me veo a los 129000 reclamando....con o sin razon.


----------



## Estilicón (7 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Sí, entre hoy y mañana me gustaría colgar algo de IBE y BME. Esta última esta muy peligrosa en estos momentos.
> 
> Edito: entendiendo momento a meses vista, aunque a corto plazo tampoco debería ofrecer mucho recorrido al alza.



Gracias por el gráfico de BME. 

De IBE leí ayer un comentario a Iturralde. Según comentaba, como inversión a largo plazo le parecía bueno para comprar ahora y olvidarse, (eso sí poniendo un SL en 3,95).


----------



## faraico (7 Mar 2012)

Yo llevo IBE desde 4,52....se esta haciendo mucho ruido con las energeticas...tenia pensado aguantarlas pero al final creo que la voy a poner sl en 4,25 aprox. No es plan de quedarse pillado...no es muy agradable esa sensacion.

Gracias Claca y GT por su opinion sobre BME...habra que estar con mil ojos,ya que entrar largo ahora mismo en cualquier valor del ibex sin SL es una temeridad.

Buenas noches


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Yo llevo IBE desde 4,52....se esta haciendo mucho ruido con las energeticas...tenia pensado aguantarlas pero al final creo que la voy a poner sl en 4,25 aprox. No es plan de quedarse pillado...no es muy agradable esa sensacion.
> 
> Gracias Claca y GT por su opinion sobre BME...habra que estar con mil ojos,ya que entrar largo ahora mismo en cualquier valor del ibex sin SL es una temeridad.
> 
> Buenas noches



Tú comprastes conmigo aquel dia nefasto en el que compramos 5 o 6 tios del foro las iberdrólicas asesinas a 4.50 ::. Yo esta mañana las vendí a 4.35. ya nos veremos por hay por 4 o 3,5...::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Mar 2012)

Por cierto, ayer vendí mi mierda de BBVAs. ¿que creeis que le pasará mañana con lo de UNNIM? Yo veo que pierde lo 6.


----------



## Claca (7 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Gracias por el gráfico de BME.
> 
> De IBE leí ayer un comentario a Iturralde. Según comentaba, como inversión a largo plazo le parecía bueno para comprar ahora y olvidarse, (eso sí poniendo un SL en 3,95).



Para mí la clave de IBE, hablando de largo plazo, son los 3,70:







A medio plazo, vigilar que no se descuelgue por debajo de los mínimos que marcarían el inicio de un segundo bajista. Muy natural el objetivo que plantearía esta posibilidad dentro de la estructura actual del precio.

Y, por cierto, en el último comentario que hice sobre este valor ya dejé claro que no había oportunidades de largos todavía:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-ibex-35-febrero-2012-a-409.html#post5862398

En el muy corto plazo sigue bajista, y yo creo que terminará descolgándose tarde o temprano rompiendo el lateral de estos últimos meses acercándose hasta esos 3,70. Mientras no supere los 4,60 -y con ganas-, yo no la tendría en cartera.


----------



## Janus (8 Mar 2012)

Dead cat bounce!


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Be careful con la tentación de entrar largo porque el SP anda por encima de los 1352. Es muy probable que en cualquier momento venda una nueva ondanada de ventas. Largos solo en scalping y con mucha prudencia.




¿sigues en gamesa ?
o ya paso la oportunidad


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Dead cat bounce!



Maybe........


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Lo que le comentaba, esto de hace dos días... le digo que acabo de rellenar varios leuromillones porque de momento tengo la potra de cara...



ande no se corte ¿qué números?

para que se anime a dar niveles







cuarentona....:baba:
dentrop de poco a veteranos:fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Lo que le comentaba, esto de hace dos días... le digo que acabo de rellenar varios leuromillones porque de momento tengo la potra de cara...



ande no se corte ¿qué números?

para que se anime a dar niveles







cuarentona....:baba:
dentro de poco a veteranos:fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## tarrito (8 Mar 2012)

todo sea por la causa

La mejor MILF televisiva del país. Encuesta definitiva - ForoCoches

:Baile: :baba:


----------



## vyk (8 Mar 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Quien dio el buen consejo de THLD? es por darle las gracias ya que se consiguieron unas buenas plusvalias en 3 dias.
> 
> AGEN +20% me estoy poniendo nervioso...



El menda.

Siento no haber podido responder antes, pero hoy estuve liado.

Habrá buen momento para volver a entrar. El th-302 promete.


----------



## ponzi (8 Mar 2012)

Iberdrola - Página 51 - InverForo


Leyendo foros me encontrado esto de hace 3 años y me han venido ciertos recuerdos.No se si muchos foreros se acordaran que asi como 2008 fue el año de las preferentes 2009 fue el año de los depositos estructurados garantizados. Todos los que vi vencian justo este año y viendo los 4,64 de iberdrola he recordado alguna que otra clausula como los 14 de tef.De un plumazo todos los garantizados se han quedado con rentabilidad 0. A finales de este año vence un garantizado de bk sobre el eurostoxx donde el banco saldria perjudicado si el indice superase los niveles de 2009.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No le he dicho nada por si se nos calentaba. He estado un muy buen rato analizando un largo en Patriot. Pero de momento ni de coña por mucho que la vela de ayer fuera de vuelta clara. La vela de hoy no es de aquellas que hacen pensar en fuerza alcista.
> Idem en First, alguno tiene que estar palmando hasta las pestañas. Dan ganas de entrar pero lo cierto es que en un escenario probable de caida en el SP, no tiene sentido.



Sobre las pcx, creo que puse un gráfico, las veo sobre los 5$ bajos.


----------



## wetpiñata (8 Mar 2012)

El producto interior bruto de Japón ha disminuído solamente el 0,2% en el cuarto trimestre de 2011 y el 0,7% en el conjunto del año 2011, marcado por el seismo del 11 de marzo. (AFP)

El nikkei ha subido un 2%.

Un poco más tranquilo por entrar largo ayer. Me apunto a los 8.400...


----------



## Muttley (8 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Idem en First, alguno tiene que estar palmando hasta las pestañas. Dan ganas de entrar pero lo cierto es que en un escenario probable de caida en el SP, no tiene sentido.



Yo estoy dentro con poco buscando el último coletazo, con SL ajustadisimos. Entrada a 25.89. SL 25.19. El sector solar está hecho una mierda. No sólo eso, si no que encima FSLR está aún peor. Ha pasado de ser la envidia en fundamentales de todo el NASDAQ a perder hasta la camisa en el Q4. Aunque prevee aumentos para 2012...ya veremos, pero parece que no convence. Para chasco anuncian que su producción se ralentiza y sus fábricas en Malasia, Alemania y USA estarán al 70% de su capacidad. Alemania ya no bonifica tanto la solar (es lo que tienen los recortes) y los beneficios salen un 40% de allí. Además se están quedando atrás en la eficiencia de sus paneles. Por si fuera poco, las chinas YGL no pierde y TRS pierde poco, pero ambas con ambiciosos planes de expansión (seguramente con el gobierno chino detrás).
Sólo Japón estudia bonificar la industria de momento. Y para dar la puntilla salen a la luz noticias sobre sus gastos en garantía de paneles fabricados entre 2008 y 2009. Enormes. Parece ser que los paneles de marras....se degradan en ambientes de calor extremo. 

La veremos con un sólo dígito. Sus próximos dos años serán MUY duros. ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Mar 2012)

Levántense ya!Denme nivelitos que estoy en ascuas!


----------



## ghkghk (8 Mar 2012)

Bankinter anuncia una subida del... ¡1.70%! en preapertura. ¿Alguien que confirme?


----------



## FranR (8 Mar 2012)

Buenos días caballeros y caballeras....


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (8 Mar 2012)

Veamos el rebotillo y si podemos salir con cierta diginidad de esta.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (8 Mar 2012)

Ibex 35
Últ: 8.221,30
Var (% / Ptos):
0,73 %/ +59,50


----------



## FranR (8 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hamijos se está poniendo la cosa fea.
> 
> Si no pasamos pronto los 8160, camino de los *210.*
> 
> Puede haber una tentativa de 8050 y ventas automáticas....:cook:



Nivel relevante tocado....


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (8 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Nivel relevante tocado....



Y de momento no superado...


----------



## wetpiñata (8 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Bankinter anuncia una subida del... ¡1.70%! en preapertura. ¿Alguien que confirme?



En preapertura se han superado los 8.300


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Mar 2012)

guanos dias


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Mar 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Ha recuperado sus cortos?



espero rebotito para cargar cortos desde mas arriba 8:


----------



## ghkghk (8 Mar 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> En preapertura se han superado los 8.300



Eso es lo que he visto... Les ha durado poco la alegría...


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Mar 2012)

Buenos días,

Que sorpresa la indiferencia de la compra de Unnim por el BBVA. ¿Ya estaba descontado?


----------



## FranR (8 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Que sorpresa la indiferencia de la compra de Unnim por el BBVA. ¿Ya estaba descontado?



Posiblemente en un rato veamos la reacción....


----------



## ghkghk (8 Mar 2012)

El Ibex ya en rojo y las eléctricas reventadas...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Mar 2012)

No jodas P.G. ha posteado, fijo que me saltan el SP....
COÑOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

SALTADO MIENTRAS ESCRIBIA
Baneenle Ya!!!!!

50 pipos pa la buchaca....

Lo de este tio es la puta hostia.


----------



## FranR (8 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No jodas P.G. ha posteado, fijo que me saltan el SP....
> COÑOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> SALTADO MIENTRAS ESCRIBIA
> ...










Trae el vaio...es la leche


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Mar 2012)

¿sigue usted dentro maestro FranR?


----------



## FranR (8 Mar 2012)

Si...de momento aguanta la cosa

Ayer amplié BBVA casi en mínimos, algo más de carga.

Niveles 210-260-368

8060 ventas automáticas...posible debacle.


Por cierto sigue siendo válido el nivel de pelea de ayer ...160, aquí se juega el partido.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Mar 2012)

P.G. Ha conseguido con sus tres posts 3 caidas de 30 puntos clavadas....
Maldito sea!
Me voy a controlar y no intentarlo de nuevo... :8
Pero lo de este tio que no tiene nombre. Ahora parriba :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> P.G. Ha conseguido con sus tres posts 3 caidas de 30 puntos clavadas....
> Maldito sea!
> Me voy a controlar y no intentarlo de nuevo... :8
> Pero lo de este tio que no tiene nombre. Ahora parriba :XX:



asuma sus errores y si MV es gafe , le da igual porque no se gafa a si mismo


----------



## FranR (8 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> P.G. Ha conseguido con sus tres posts 3 caidas de 30 puntos clavadas....
> Maldito sea!
> Me voy a controlar y no intentarlo de nuevo... :8
> Pero lo de este tio que no tiene nombre. Ahora parriba :XX:



Póngase la pata de conejo unos días, como hice yo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Mar 2012)

******** ha posteado, cuiden sus posiciones!!!!!

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/hB5NrWWwSnI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Su poder es tan grandioso, que incluso el mismísmo chuck norris evita cruzarse la mirada con el.


----------



## FranR (8 Mar 2012)

Ahí vamos..si rompemos 210 a por next level


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Mar 2012)

Sr. FranR....está creando un monstruo...le ruego que quite la cita _der yonatan_....


----------



## FranR (8 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. FranR....está creando un monstruo...le ruego que quite la cita _der yonatan_....



Cambiado...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Cambiado...



:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


:Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## Adriangtir (8 Mar 2012)

Señores hay algo importante para hoy??

Tengo una resaca mala mala... no por la calidad de alcohol ingerido si no por la cantidad y ante todo la falta de horas de sueño(bueno, me he duchado y he abierto el despacho).

Si no hay previstos guanos guanosos me pongo las gafas de madera y a observar como pasa el tiempo.

La señorita administrativa esta avisada, hoy no hay llamadas si no arde nada.


----------



## FranR (8 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Señores hay algo importante para hoy??
> 
> Tengo una resaca mala mala... no por la calidad de *alcohol ingerido* si no por la *cantidad* y ante todo la falta de horas de sueño(bueno, me he duchado y he abierto el despacho).
> 
> ...




Es usted un negligente, así no se puede venir a ejpecular...


----------



## wetpiñata (8 Mar 2012)

Ay, ay, ay...


----------



## FranR (8 Mar 2012)

Euro dolar se desinfla poco a poco, cuidado que adelanta acontecimientos como los que nos preocupan ahora mismo.

De momento nos mantenemos bien "canalizado" en Ibex.

Falta ese ataque a niveles superiores para darnos algo de confianza.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Mar 2012)

Corto nuevamente 8200


----------



## ghkghk (8 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Señores hay algo importante para hoy??
> 
> Tengo una resaca mala mala... no por la calidad de alcohol ingerido si no por la cantidad y ante todo la falta de horas de sueño(bueno, me he duchado y he abierto el despacho).
> 
> ...




Cuente en poco... Ya sabemos que es un contable que no cuenta las copas que se bebe ni cuenta con la resaca que produce. ¿Algo más? ¿Está enganchado por hembra como nosotros los infortunados o ha dormido poco por catar cama desconocida?

Marujee :baba:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Mar 2012)

Además, el post del sr. Adriangtir no vale un pimiento sin fotos de la susodicha ::


----------



## pollastre (8 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Además, el post del sr. Adriangtir no vale un pimiento sin fotos de la susodicha ::



Queremos de saber.


----------



## FranR (8 Mar 2012)

Narranos tus andanzas so sátiro...

Chicos 210


----------



## wetpiñata (8 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Señores hay algo importante para hoy??
> 
> Tengo una resaca mala mala... no por la calidad de alcohol ingerido si no por la cantidad y ante todo la falta de horas de sueño(bueno, me he duchado y he abierto el despacho).
> 
> ...



¡Creo que es hora de llamar a mi contable para ver como lleva el 347!


----------



## ghkghk (8 Mar 2012)

Va cojones Adrian que no me concentro en el trabajo.... ¿Ya la conocías o fue one night stand?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Narranos tus andanzas so sátiro...
> 
> Chicos 210



Lo sé, lo sé.
Y yo fuera por una pepegafada 
*Tirando de fibos se está describiendo muy bien la sesión* (por ahora). Pero ya no me atrevo a entrar de nuevo. Me estoy volviendo celoso de mis plusvis, que la ginebra _ta-mu-cara_

edit: dicho y hecho, superimpulso 8177 a 8232
El siguiente lo llevaría a los 8260...
Cago el má....
Next


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (8 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Queremos de saber.



.
PUES si.

¿Y Vd. que hacía por la tarde foreando?

Ya vió como fue ayer la sesión. La última posi la cerre sobre la campana. Casi 11 horas abierto, un coñazo. Cuando le coges el gusto a cerrar sobre las 10 de la mañana ya no quieres otra cosa. :XX: Aparte de que machaqué la batería del loliphone.

¿Hoy cómo lo ve? No parece el momento de ponerse largo.

Edit: Decirlo y peponazo, por supuesto.


----------



## diosmercado (8 Mar 2012)

Viendo el percal me arriesgo a decir que ya hay acuerdo en Grecia sobre la quita. No creo que pongan una trampa tan grande no??

El ibex no se a inmutado mucho no??


----------



## pollastre (8 Mar 2012)

Hay "fiesta", algún fundamental del que ya nos enteraremos. Han metido 2000 netos en positivo en cuestión de segundos.... un trancazo, vamos.




Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> PUES si.
> 
> ¿Y Vd. que hacía por la tarde foreando?
> ...


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mañana por la mañana está listo, voy a leer algo.



¿oiga?


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hay "fiesta", algún fundamental del que ya nos enteraremos. Han metido 2000 netos en positivo en cuestión de segundos.... un trancazo, vamos.



A las 21:00h de hoy decía si aceptaban los acreedores la quita griega. Supongo que hoy va a haber festivales de suposiciones.


----------



## diosmercado (8 Mar 2012)

De todas formas... ¿una quita en la que soy banco y no cobro y suben mis acciones?? hay algo que no entiendo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿oiga?



A medio dia, es que lo tengo en el portátil..... o o

Es usted un ansioso por el resultado.

No me cabreo mando el hilo atpc porque soy de buen carácter y no creo en la suerte (la mala ). Pero ayer, postea el menda y me vuelan el SL por 3cnts en Soc. Gen. Hoy +4% arriba de mi precio de compra. El larguito del Ibex, posts del gafe, 90 puntos aabajo, SP saltado, baja 10 puntos más y parriba 100.

En total con plusvis, pero podrían ser 4 veces más su pm .


----------



## ghkghk (8 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> De todas formas... ¿una quita en la que soy banco y no cobro y suben mis acciones?? hay algo que no entiendo.



Salen peor parados los acreedores públicos que los privados. Y lo de siempre, estaba descontado que no cobraban nada y si pueden (nótese el "si") cobrar algo, pues alzas al canto.

Pero no molesten con bolsa, que Adrian tiene mucho que explicar!


----------



## diosmercado (8 Mar 2012)

Euro en 1,32. Esto se pone interesante.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Mar 2012)

Lo que me olía

Reversal cabron desde los 1342. No hay prisioneros sólo victimas.

Sólo dolor para los cortos.


----------



## diosmercado (8 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Lo que me olía
> 
> Reversal cabron desde los 1342. No hay prisioneros sólo victimas.
> 
> Sólo dolor para los cortos.



Volveremos a trastear con los 1370. A ver hasta donde aguantan la subida para pegar el hachazo.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (8 Mar 2012)

MV donde andas ? que esto esta subiendo mucho, dedicanos unas palabras a la aficion. Subiendo 0,85%


----------



## Greco (8 Mar 2012)

Que hijos de puta... en IBE han tirado la cotizacion sin volumen, habran hecho saltar stops y ale, venga para arriba.


----------



## pollastre (8 Mar 2012)

Yo no estoy muy de acuerdo con el comentario de Cárpatos al respecto del motivo del tirón alcista de los últimos minutos, la verdad.... no sé en qué cabeza cabe, que una superación de un mínimo con apenas 10 sesiones de antiguedad, provoque una inyección de casi 3000 contratos netos positivos en el Dax en poco menos de un minuto (que se dice pronto).


edit: conforme más lo analizo, cada vez estoy más en desacuerdo con él ::


----------



## Greco (8 Mar 2012)

Joder, estoy que hablais, especialmente mulder de "contratos" ¿que coño es un contrato?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Mar 2012)

cuidado con 

[Indra]







Se ha quedado en el 50% fibo y otra vez para abajo....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Mar 2012)

Greco dijo:


> Joder, estoy que hablais, especialmente mulder de "contratos" ¿que coño es un contrato?



Parece mentira.... :ouch: :ouch: :ouch:

[YOUTUBE]AaO1FzE6J9I[/YOUTUBE]


:XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## The Replicant (8 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Y una inyección de casi 3000 contratos netos positivos en el Dax en poco menos de un minuto (que se dice pronto).
> :



sr pollastre cuando vaya a hacer una operación avise por favor

por cierto el sr. muerto viviente hace rato que está muy callado ::


----------



## politicodemadreputa (8 Mar 2012)

directivo AIG dijo:


> por cierto el sr. muerto viviente hace rato que está muy callado ::



Le he tirado de la lengua pero no dice ni mu... en algo ha metido y no habla, no sea que baje de repente....


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Mar 2012)

directivo AIG dijo:


> sr pollastre cuando vaya a hacer una operación avise por favor
> 
> por cierto el sr. muerto viviente hace rato que está muy callado ::



) TEF tiene objetivo claro eb 11,50 tranquilidad


----------



## Adriangtir (8 Mar 2012)

Ustedes escriben muy rápido y hoy la gente esta especialmente tocapelotas.

Como un forero a comentado los 347 están ahí, pero el chico que contraté en diciembre los lleva bastante bien. Hoy solo tengo que hacer acto de presencia y parecer respetable.

Claro que eso con 0 horas de sueño, y alguna botella de blue label en el estomago haciendo de las suyas, me esta costando.

Gracias a Dios en la nueva oficina (estrenada el lunes) mi despacho esta suficientemente aislado y con bastantes puertas como para oír a la señorita administrativa venir y que no me pillen traspuesto.

Respecto a las correrías de ayer... digamos que en España solo hay una manera de cerrar negocios y era un cliente importante...


----------



## The Replicant (8 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Corto nuevamente 8200



será esto???? ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Mar 2012)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


multinicks?


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (8 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo no estoy muy de acuerdo con el comentario de Cárpatos al respecto del motivo del tirón alcista de los últimos minutos, la verdad.... no sé en qué cabeza cabe, que una superación de un mínimo con apenas 10 sesiones de antiguedad, provoque una inyección de casi 3000 contratos netos positivos en el Dax en poco menos de un minuto (que se dice pronto).
> 
> 
> edit: conforme más lo analizo, cada vez estoy más en desacuerdo con él ::



.
PUES ahí se ha quedado el precio, congelado desde entonces.

Si no es el cierre de cortos de los que esperaban más recorrido en este recorte, ¿que puede ser? Porque tampoco parece que haya mucho recorrido hacia arriba.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (8 Mar 2012)

10:57 Ibex 8223.... Hablo MV, vamos a ver si de verdad es gafe y baja


----------



## Janus (8 Mar 2012)

Los cortos que estén tranquilos. No precipitarse en entrar ahora al mercado, aún hay que esperar un poco más antes de entrar fuerte hacia abajo.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Mar 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> 10:57 Ibex 8223.... Hablo MV, vamos a ver si de verdad es gafe y baja



eso dependera , porque MV esta corto otra vez , puede ser gafe para los largos :XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Mar 2012)

directivo AIG dijo:


> sr pollastre cuando vaya a hacer una operación avise por favor
> 
> por cierto el sr. muerto viviente hace rato que está muy callado ::



Dijo que había abierto cortos, no sé como le irá ::


----------



## Adriangtir (8 Mar 2012)

El Sr. pollastre no puede avisar a nadie de sus operaciones.

Más que nada porque en el timeframe que el trabaja siempre avisará en pasado.


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> El Sr. pollastre no puede avisar a nadie de sus operaciones.
> 
> Más que nada porque en el timeframe que el trabaja siempre avisará en pasado.



Que coloque un stream con su consola del Enterprise


----------



## Greco (8 Mar 2012)

Mespliquen lo de los contratooooooos, porfiiiiiiiii


----------



## Janus (8 Mar 2012)

DAX: de 6820 no debería pasar. Ahí se puede intentar un corto con cierta fiabilidad y con stop por supuesto.


----------



## Ajetreo (8 Mar 2012)

Greco dijo:


> Mespliquen lo de los contratooooooos, porfiiiiiiiii



Como yo estoy en primer curso, intento explicarlo cual compañera de guarderia, sin la seguridad de estar en lo cierto, pero al menos así "llos papis" nos reñiran si lo decimos mal.

Los contratos creo que va de los futuros, Compran y venden contratos de futuros.
Los que compran apuestan que van a subir, los que venden que van a bajar.

Me pasaron un enlace con unos vídeos muy buenos de un curso de la UPF sobre futuros, pero como yo no soy nativa digital, ahora pincho en ese enlace y me sale otro curso... Si los recupero se los paso.


----------



## Greco (8 Mar 2012)

Aaaaaahm, entiendo. Gracias


----------



## pollastre (8 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Que coloque un stream con su consola del Enterprise




Con Ud. y con el Sr. Adiangtir casi me atraganto con el café de la risa que me he echado ::


En realidad, estamos un poco fuera de rail ahora mismo, debido al pepinazo este del que hablamos. Hemos superado varios relevantes superiores, claro que la validez de los mismos es cuestionable hoy, toda vez que hemos tenido el patadón _nonsense _este del que hablamos.

Coincido con Janus, janus y janusito en el corto en 682x; no obstante es una operación ojete-calor, de las que gusta el Sr. GT en horas crepusculares, y de las que también gusta - cosas sorprendentes aprenderes, amigo Sancho - el Sr. Adriangtir, Contable durante el día, Caballero Oscuro durante la noche, cuando sale a combartir el mal con su "instrumento".

Como digo, 682x es una operación ojete-calor, porque es un auténtico campo de minas: hay varios relevantes en ese área, convergencia dispersa, que es la más cabrona de todas las situaciones: con un área de impacto de unos 35 pips de amplitud, es necesario ver en tiempo real el comportamiento en esa zona para saber dónde decide pararse el precio. 

O eso, o entras en 6820 y estás dispuesto a asumir un SL de 30 piponazos, con lo cual suples la tecnología con fuerza bruta y bolsillos profundos.


----------



## Ajetreo (8 Mar 2012)

Que ocurre? 

Se han dormido todos para compartir los sueños de Adiangtir y averiguar que hizo anoche?


----------



## pollastre (8 Mar 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Los que compran apuestan que van a subir, los que venden que van a bajar.














pd: sepa que la GIFeo desde el cariño :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Greco (8 Mar 2012)

Frito me tienen las IBEs


----------



## Adriangtir (8 Mar 2012)

Sr. Pollastre que son 30 miseros pips para personajes de alta alcurnia como nosotros ::

Se me esta haciendo la mañana MUY larga, podrían ustedes debatir de coches, vecinos, comida,... (bebida no, gracias)

Edito y añado entro mi orden de cortos, espero que mi "palpito" no este muy desacertado.


----------



## diosmercado (8 Mar 2012)

Pues ahi esta el dax, ha recuperado lo perdido esto dias atras. Merodeando ya los 820 que comentan janus y pollastre.

Vaya ritmo y son las 12:00. Casi han cumplido.

Veo a los yankis tambien con ganas de juerga, estos pillan carrerilla hoy y se pulen los maximos.


----------



## Ajetreo (8 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> pd: sepa que la GIFeo desde el cariño :XX::XX::XX:




Era explicación de guardería y lo importante : Él entender


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (8 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Coincido con Janus, janus y janusito en el corto en 682x".



.
¿QUE recorrido le vería hacia abajo?

¿U hoy es difícil hacer previsiones hasta para su AI?


----------



## pollastre (8 Mar 2012)

Déjeme ver....

- una operación ojete-calor como la 682x
- el día roto debido al tirón ilógico de +70pips en 50 segundos
- los relevantes superiores rebasados
- el Sr. Adriangtir no podría distinguir un router de una vaca a lunares esta mañana

Pues juntando todo eso y pulsando el botón "Hazme Richie Rich" de la AI, el resultado que sale es... que si pone el SP en 6805 y le cumple, estará de enhorabuena :fiufiu::fiufiu:

Vamos, yo no arriesgaría nada más con una situación tan rarita como la de ahora mismo, ya hablando en serio....




Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> ¿QUE recorrido le vería hacia abajo?
> 
> ¿U hoy es difícil hacer previsiones hasta para su AI?


----------



## diosmercado (8 Mar 2012)

No tendra todo esto algo que ver con el nuevo invento de la FED para una nueva QE?? se anda diciendo por ahi algo de una nueva compra de bonos...


----------



## Adriangtir (8 Mar 2012)

La verdad es que la he visto verde claro 2 veces. Cuando cumplan los 20 pips de rigor yo me retiro que con eso pago una de las botellas de ayer.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (8 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Déjeme ver....
> 
> - una operación ojete-calor como la 682x
> - el día roto debido al tirón ilógico de +70pips en 50 segundos
> ...



.
MEJOR mirar desde la barrera, entonces. 

Son los días de Janus Jedi Master ....


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Mar 2012)

la putita sigue cumpliendo , TEF se esta alistando para la inmersion


----------



## pollastre (8 Mar 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> MEJOR mirar desde la barrera, entonces.
> 
> Son los días de Janus Jedi Master ....




Hace bien. Yo creo que se le podrían sacar 15 pips fácil al 682x ahora mismo, pero veo el riesgo demasiado alto. 

Si la sesión fuera "normal", yo mismo habría activado el "master arm", dando mano libre a la AI para que entrase a su discreción en esa zona.

Pero con la sesión que llevamos, tengo todos los seguros puestos en las armas hasta "nueva orden"...


edit: chow de cat chow, antes lo digo, antes toca y rebasa el 6805. Hala, me quedo sin ganar los famosos 15 puntitos, por super cobardón capitán gallinón :cook::cook::cook:


----------



## Adriangtir (8 Mar 2012)

Protegidos 10 pips en el dax

A seguir con las gafas de madera.


----------



## Adriangtir (8 Mar 2012)

Sr. Pollastre le debo un... no se elija usted.

Me ha echo muy feliz cantando esa entrada


----------



## pollastre (8 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Sr. Pollastre le debo un... no se elija usted.
> 
> Me ha echo muy feliz cantando esa entrada




Cada día la AI me humilla más. Ha clavado la entrada (6822 por 6823 real) y la salida (6805 por 6803.5 real), y para mi mayor desmayo, elijo no quitarle el seguro al control de fuego porque no me fío.

Y la operación se clava, claro, mientras el tonto de pollastre mira y se lleva 0€.

Pero es que además el maldito roedor del contable entra y se lleva los milloneh.

Oz odio chicoz... cómo oz odio.....


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (8 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Cada día la AI me humilla más. Ha clavado la entrada (6822 por 6823 real) y la salida (6805 por 6803.5) real, y para mi mayor desmayo, elijo no quitarle el seguro al control de fuego porque no me fío.
> 
> Y la operación se clava, claro, mientras el tonto de pollastre mira y se lleva 0€.
> 
> ...



.
TIENE que hacer un módulo de la AI que replique todas las carácteristicas de su operativa humana. 

Entonces deja a la AI-AI dialogando con la AI-pollastre y que se apañen entre ellas, en caso de duda consultan con el módulo que hizo AI-FranR.

Eso le deja tiempo libre para hacer otro módulo AI-Janus Jedi Master, que puede ser la diversión definitiva. Lo mismo te saca 80.000 $ de reward el día más difícil que te consigue un puesto en el Consejo de Administración de una gran multinacional.

Eso sí, ese módulo tiene que ser capaz de viajar por el hiperespacio ... nuevos retos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> El Sr. pollastre no puede avisar a nadie de sus operaciones.
> 
> Más que nada porque en el timeframe que el trabaja siempre avisará en pasado.



*Arreglado, siguiente!*









pollastre dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*¿donde, donde??*









pollastre dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/B9z0Rb6td7c" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


_*My job is done*_ :XX:


----------



## pollastre (8 Mar 2012)

Es que es una sensación así como muy "chunga-lé", eso de percibir que estás estorbando a la AI con tus gilipolleces humanas ::::

Menos mal que no controla ningún brazo robótico todavía, porque de lo contrario me habría dado una tal que así:







"Toma, por cobardica, por capullo, y por humano !"







Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> TIENE que hacer un módulo de la AI que replique todas las carácteristicas de su operativa humana.
> 
> Entonces deja a la AI-AI dialogando con la AI-pollastre y que se apañen entre ellas, en caso de duda consultan con el módulo que hizo AI-FranR.
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Es que es una sensación así como muy "chunga-lé", eso de percibir que estás estorbando a la AI con tus gilipolleces humanas ::::
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ghkghk (8 Mar 2012)

Me gustaría saber de las últimas 200 sesiones en cuántas ha sido peor el Ibex que el Dax... Porque obviamente al SP ni mirarlo, claro.


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Mar 2012)

De verdad que este hilo sin fotos no valdría nada


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> De verdad que este hilo sin fotos no valdría nada



¿Tetas? ¿alguien ha posteado tetas?
:XX: :XX:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (8 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Tetas? ¿alguien ha posteado tetas?
> :XX: :XX:



Sí, mire...


----------



## ghkghk (8 Mar 2012)

¿Algún valor para entrar largo a las 17.29? Creo que mañana toca recompra de cortos según calendario ponziliano y, seamos sinceros, los acreedores van a aceptar la quita que haga falta...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Mar 2012)

Ostras, trabajo soñado.
Lo malo que son sólo tres meses...

Tester


Darán risketos????


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ostras, trabajo soñado.
> Lo malo que son sólo tres meses...
> 
> Tester
> ...



#2 after porn actor ::

:XX:


----------



## ASAKOPACO (8 Mar 2012)

Buenas,se presenta por aquí un gacelón que seguía en la sombra este hilo desde hace unos añitos y por fin ha decidido dar el paso y dar la cara.
Espero que a partir de ahora pueda aprender con los maestros Pollastre,Mulder,Janus,MV..etc y compartir de una forma más directa sus batallitas bursátiles. 
Gracias a todos los habituales de este hilo por hacerme reír un rato después de mis habituales descalabros bursátiles.


----------



## ghkghk (8 Mar 2012)

ASAKOPACO dijo:


> Buenas,se presenta por aquí un gacelón que seguía en la sombra este hilo desde hace unos añitos y por fin ha decidido dar el paso y dar la cara.
> Espero que a partir de ahora pueda aprender con los maestros Pollastre,Mulder,Janus,MV..etc y compartir de una forma más directa sus batallitas bursátiles.
> Gracias a todos los habituales de este hilo por hacerme reír un rato después de mis habituales descalabros bursátiles.



Cuéntenos. ¿Cargadito de Sacyr? ¿Le gustan los triciclos? ¿Bebe mucho? (eso aquí se valora)...


----------



## Ajetreo (8 Mar 2012)

ESto va de lado

Señores Pollastre y FranR 

Como lo ve, niveles que tengo hambre y quiero ir a comer,

Cierro los largos en el ibex, los dejo abiertos o ayuno


----------



## Ajetreo (8 Mar 2012)

Me puede el hambre... los cierro


----------



## diosmercado (8 Mar 2012)

> 13:35 Pedidos industriales en Alemania caen en enero
> 
> Los pedidos industriales en Alemania registraron en enero una caída del -4,9% interanual desde el 0% anterior y frente el -1,7% esperado. En términos ajustados, los pedidos del exterior registraron una tasa interanual del -7,1% frente al -0,7% de diciembre. Por su parte, los pedidos de capital mostraron en enero una tasa interanual del -3,2% frente al 1,6% anterior..



Estaba descontado... jajaja.

Fuera de coñas, es un dato netamente malo no???


----------



## ASAKOPACO (8 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Cuéntenos. ¿Cargadito de Sacyr? ¿Le gustan los triciclos? ¿Bebe mucho? (eso aquí se valora)...



No, opero en el futuro del mierdibex 35,creo que he debido de hacer millonario a más de uno,pero poco a poco y base de perder pasta creo que algo voy aprendiendo.
Debo reconocer que el tema de los gin tonics me está empezando a llamar la atención,yo soy más de bebidas dulces,supongo que a veces para hacer una buena operación antes hay que pegarle un lingotazo.


----------



## ghkghk (8 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Estaba descontado... jajaja.
> 
> Fuera de coñas, es un dato netamente malo no???




Todos los días aparecen 200 noticias de todo signo. El periodista coge las que quiere para justificar las fluctuaciones de un canal que, como siempre, hace lo que le place.


----------



## ghkghk (8 Mar 2012)

ASAKOPACO dijo:


> No, opero en el futuro del mierdibex 35,creo que he debido de hacer millonario a más de uno,pero poco a poco y base de perder pasta creo que algo voy aprendiendo.
> Debo reconocer que el tema de los gin tonics me está empezando a llamar la atención,yo soy más de bebidas dulces,supongo que a veces para hacer una buena operación antes hay que pegarle un lingotazo.




Ni lo dude. Yo una vez en el 2007 operé sobrio y fue un desastre. Nada recomendable.


----------



## diosmercado (8 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Todos los días aparecen 200 noticias de todo signo. El periodista coge las que quiere para justificar las fluctuaciones de un canal que, como siempre, hace lo que le place.



Entiendo, aun asi me parece que alemania poco a poco va aterrizando.


----------



## Ajetreo (8 Mar 2012)

ASAKOPACO dijo:


> Buenas,se presenta por aquí un gacelón que seguía en la sombra este hilo desde hace unos añitos y por fin ha decidido dar el paso y dar la cara.
> Espero que a partir de ahora pueda aprender con los maestros Pollastre,Mulder,Janus,MV..etc y compartir de una forma más directa sus batallitas bursátiles.
> Gracias a todos los habituales de este hilo por hacerme reír un rato después de mis habituales descalabros bursátiles.



Oiga, que los gatos son como la mascota del hilo... excepto los de cola gorda, lo comento por su foto


----------



## << 49 >> (8 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Me gustaría saber de las últimas 200 sesiones en cuántas ha sido peor el Ibex que el Dax... Porque obviamente al SP ni mirarlo, claro.



Nota: La comparación no sería justa, porque el IBEX descuenta los dividendos (como hacen las acciones) mientras que el DAX los incluye (o dicho de otra manera, el IBEX es un índice de precios mientras que el DAX "normal" es un índice de rendimiento total).

Edito: No sé si lo habré expresado bien. El IBEX como índice lógicamente no reparte dividendos pero las acciones que lo componen sí. Cuando las acciones reparten dividendo, el precio baja, y lo mismo sucede con el índice al ser una media ponderada.


----------



## Janus (8 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hace bien. Yo creo que se le podrían sacar 15 pips fácil al 682x ahora mismo, pero veo el riesgo demasiado alto.
> 
> Si la sesión fuera "normal", yo mismo habría activado el "master arm", dando mano libre a la AI para que entrase a su discreción en esa zona.
> 
> ...




12 le saqué yo pero pensaba que iban a ser más.

Que se me cagan ustedes .....


----------



## Janus (8 Mar 2012)

ASAKOPACO dijo:


> Buenas,se presenta por aquí un gacelón que seguía en la sombra este hilo desde hace unos añitos y por fin ha decidido dar el paso y dar la cara.
> Espero que a partir de ahora pueda aprender con los maestros Pollastre,Mulder,Janus,MV..etc y compartir de una forma más directa sus batallitas bursátiles.
> Gracias a todos los habituales de este hilo por hacerme reír un rato después de mis habituales descalabros bursátiles.



En ese poker poco va a aprender a alguno en concreto, además de mí


----------



## ASAKOPACO (8 Mar 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Oiga, que los gatos son como la mascota del hilo... excepto los de cola gorda, lo comento por su foto



Ya veo que los gatos de cola gorda no son muy apreciados en el hilo y su aparición genera una serie de turbulencias bursátiles muy peligrosas,esté tranquila que este gato es muuu gueno.


----------



## ghkghk (8 Mar 2012)

El gato de cola gorda se está reformando, ya verá como hacemos de él un forero de provecho. Ayer ya empezó a postear más que dignamente.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Mar 2012)

ASAKOPACO dijo:


> Buenas,se presenta por aquí un gacelón que seguía en la sombra este hilo desde hace unos añitos y por fin ha decidido dar el paso y dar la cara.
> Espero que a partir de ahora pueda aprender con los maestros Pollastre,Mulder,Janus,MV..etc y compartir de una forma más directa sus batallitas bursátiles.
> Gracias a todos los habituales de este hilo por hacerme reír un rato después de mis habituales descalabros bursátiles.



Bienvenido


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> El gato de cola gorda se está reformando, ya verá como hacemos de él un forero de provecho. Ayer ya empezó a postear más que dignamente.



El warren buffet del hilo


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Mar 2012)

el problema del ibex es que TEF tiene una figura grafica muy mala , triangulo bajista de manual con objetivo aprox 11,50


----------



## Ajetreo (8 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> El gato de cola gorda se está reformando, ya verá como hacemos de él un forero de provecho. Ayer ya empezó a postear más que dignamente.



OK, lo quito de la lista de gatos malos


----------



## pollastre (8 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Que se me cagan ustedes .....



¡ Dame, dame en el culete ! ::


----------



## pollastre (8 Mar 2012)

ASAKOPACO dijo:


> No, opero en el futuro del mierdib{*CENSORED*}




Mal, Zeus. Muy mal.

Sea bien hallado, ha venido Ud. al sitio adecuado. A partir de hoy, su suerte cambiará. A peor. ::


----------



## diosmercado (8 Mar 2012)

Ahora que usa flojea algo al ibex le da por subir mas y tirar. Es que de este pais, todo es un cachondeo bananero.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Mar 2012)

Las posibilidades para tocar o superar algo los 1400 van en aumento.

Eso sí, a partir de ahí, ya no apostaría por más largos durante un buen tiempo


----------



## bertok (8 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Ahora que usa flojea algo al ibex le da por subir mas y tirar. Es que de este pais, todo es un cachondeo bananero.



Le queda muuuuucho que bajar. :fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (8 Mar 2012)

Bueno, hemos cerrado un día complicadillo. Empezó mal, pero hemos terminado _bene-benévolo_.

Como bien dice el Sr. Ghkghk, operar sobrio es complejísimo, y aburridísimo. Estoy exhausto.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (8 Mar 2012)

Lo de BANKIA (y su cuidador) es de juzgado de guardia ::


----------



## Adriangtir (8 Mar 2012)

Yo si toca 8400 le meto cortos en condiciones (que lastima que pollastre no pueda hacer fotos del ibex, me encanto el detalle de 5 contratos en el Dax).

Me fío de mi dibujito y mas cuando coinciden con las cifras de franR


----------



## pollastre (8 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Yo si toca 8400 le meto cortos en condiciones (que lastima que pollastre *no pueda hacer fotos del ibex*, me encanto el detalle de 5 contratos en el Dax).
> 
> Me fío de mi dibujito y mas cuando coinciden con las cifras de franR













:XX::XX:


----------



## bertok (8 Mar 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Los cortos de MV están casi en la pista...
> 
> ¿Cerramos rojos?



Ni idea, es posible que suba un poco más entre hoy y mañana.

Pero son los pipos de la basura, después corregirá con fuerza.


----------



## faraico (8 Mar 2012)

Me sacan de Gamesa....comisiones y un paquete de pipas....


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Mar 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Oiga, que los gatos son como la mascota del hilo... excepto los de cola gorda, lo comento por su foto



Me sorprendía que alguien se hubiera dado cuenta de que en la foto de avatar de ASAKOPAKO había un gato... hasta que vi que era Ajetreo quien posteó... :rolleye::rolleye:

Corta en GAM desde 2,308.


----------



## faraico (8 Mar 2012)

Joder que raro, el SL ha ejecutado solo 444 títulos...de 2.000.

PIncho en ordenes y no me aparece nada nuevo, sólo eso....el SL estaba en 2,27 o menos....lleva gamesa un buen rato en 2,26 y no se ejecuta totalmente la orden.

con bankinter....nadie las quiere??? 

compren gamesa, compren!!


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Joder que raro, el SL ha ejecutado solo 444 títulos...de 2.000.
> 
> PIncho en ordenes y no me aparece nada nuevo, sólo eso....el SL estaba en 2,27 o menos....lleva gamesa un buen rato en 2,26 y no se ejecuta totalmente la orden.
> 
> ...



No se ejecutará porque si está en 2,26, y tu tienes el SL en 2,27, se venderán a 2,27... ¿no? Digamos que se ha "saltado" tu SL, puesto que en 2,27 no hay nadie más que las quiera comprar.

No sé, es que en cada broker lo del SL funciona de una manera.


----------



## bertok (8 Mar 2012)

Chulibex, cuidado en los niveles de 8200 - 8220


----------



## faraico (8 Mar 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No se ejecutará porque si está en 2,26, y tu tienes el SL en 2,27, se venderán a 2,27... ¿no? Digamos que se ha "saltado" tu SL, puesto que en 2,27 no hay nadie más que las quiera comprar.
> 
> No sé, es que en cada broker lo del SL funciona de una manera.



No porque yo tengo el SL en menor o igual que 2,27.

Además las 1500 acciones que tengo aún, me aparecen como "no disponibles"....


----------



## tatur (8 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Me sacan de Gamesa....comisiones y un paquete de pipas....



Yo salí ayer y no veas que sensacion de alivio.

Podremos decir bien alto, yo inverti en Gamesa y no perdi dinero....al menos esta vez


----------



## faraico (8 Mar 2012)

Creo que va a ser por esto:

Condición de activación: Precio menor o igual que 2,270 EUR
Precio por acción: Limitado a 2,270 EUR

Por eso no se venden....:ouch:


----------



## faraico (8 Mar 2012)

tatur dijo:


> Yo salí ayer y no veas que sensacion de alivio.
> 
> Podremos decir bien alto, yo inverti en Gamesa y no perdi dinero....al menos esta vez



Espérate que ando liado con ella aún...no puse bien el SL o no sé qué coño pasó:ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> No porque yo tengo el SL en menor o igual que 2,27.
> 
> Además las 1500 acciones que tengo aún, me aparecen como "no disponibles"....



supongo que el menor o igual que 2.27 es el precio de disparo del SL
Luego parece, por lo que cuentas, que pusiste orden de venta a 2.27. Por lo que solo se venderán las acciones a 2.27. Si hubieses puesto la orden de venta _a mercado_ se te hubieran vendido el resto de las acciones a 2.26.

Vaya con la liquidez de las gamesas ::


----------



## Ajetreo (8 Mar 2012)

Janus.

A quien le toca hoy peponazo en Usa???


----------



## Janus (8 Mar 2012)

Aguanten quienes quieran entrar cortos ..... hay que esperar un poquito más no vaya a ser que venga una buena barrida y nos quedemos con cara de tonto.
Huele a guano pero no sabemos si es un pedete del market o si hay un paquete comming.


----------



## faraico (8 Mar 2012)

Sl cancelado y venta a mercado...

POr la puta broma del SL le pierdo 0,80 euros a la opeación...en fin, se ha intentado....vamos a ver otras opciones....

Entonces como se debería poner el SL?

Condición de activación: Precio menor o igual que 2,270 EUR

Precio por acción: Limitado a *2,270 EUR*

Es la primera vez que me pasa....aunque claro, normalmente operaba con acciones de más volumen.


----------



## Janus (8 Mar 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No se ejecutará porque si está en 2,26, y tu tienes el SL en 2,27, se venderán a 2,27... ¿no? Digamos que se ha "saltado" tu SL, puesto que en 2,27 no hay nadie más que las quiera comprar.
> 
> No sé, es que en cada broker lo del SL funciona de una manera.



La habrás puesto como "límite". Estas cosas son "a mercado".

Desde luego ....


----------



## faraico (8 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> supongo que el menor o igual que 2.27 es el precio de disparo del SL
> Luego parece, por lo que cuentas, que pusiste orden de venta a 2.27. Por lo que solo se venderán las acciones a 2.27. Si hubieses puesto la orden de venta _a mercado_ se te hubieran vendido el resto de las acciones a 2.26.
> 
> Vaya con la liquidez de las gamesas ::




Sip, es lo que imaginaba...claro....sip, ya entiendo....poner a mercado de forma que cuando toque ese precio.....a venderse.

Muchas gracias


----------



## burbujas (8 Mar 2012)

McDonald's a la baja en la apertura 3.3%. algo habrá


----------



## burbujas (8 Mar 2012)

Mcdonalds publica ventas comparables peores de lo esperado (eeuu) - Pulsos Noticias ibex informacion ibex


han crecido por debajo de lo previsto. Buen momento para entrar largo si el eurodolar acompaña


----------



## Ajetreo (8 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> No porque yo tengo el SL en menor o igual que 2,27.
> 
> Además las 1500 acciones que tengo aún, me aparecen como "no disponibles"....



Están en el mercado, por eso ya no son disponibles

En BK la orden de stos se queda en la recámara,

Al activarse la condición "menor o igual que 2,27" pasa la orden "a mercado" al siguiente tic "menor o igual a 2,27" .

A continuación puede elegir entre 
-limitado a 
- a mercado

Bien si usted lo ha puesto limitado a y ya nadie quiere a ese precio se queda colgado, por eso a mi en los cursitos que dan recomendaron ponerla " a mercado"

Espero que le sirva 

Yo con las malditas gamesas y las ordenes también tuve un tropezón gordo...me comí las plusvis del mes ::


----------



## Janus (8 Mar 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Janus.
> 
> A quien le toca hoy peponazo en Usa???



Today ............... dead cat bounce!

Ni tocar FSLR. Pueden subir bastante pero ojo que está la empresa en entredicho porque su producto no soporta altas temperaturas.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (8 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Sl cancelado y venta a mercado...
> 
> POr la puta broma del SL le pierdo 0,80 euros a la opeación...en fin, se ha intentado....vamos a ver otras opciones....
> 
> ...



Si vas a poner la orden limitada debes ponerla a menor precio que la condición de disparo del SL. Por ejemplo SL a 2,27 y orden limitada a 2,25 (es decir, "si cotiza a 2,27 o menos, vende a 2,25 o más) porque si toca el precio y sigue bajando te pasa lo que ha pasado, que no se cumple la condición de precio de venta (ya que con esa orden limitada pides vender a 2,27 o más)

Mejor a mercado si es un SL de salir corriendo, no sea que baje mucho y te quedes colgado a medio camino.


----------



## Ajetreo (8 Mar 2012)

Como irá lo de Grecia? 

Creo que ya tenían al 50% de los bancos convencidos pero .... a ver por dónde salta la rana


----------



## faraico (8 Mar 2012)

Me ha quedado clarísimo, muchas gracias a todos.

Aspiro a premio gacela del día, que bien....


----------



## pollastre (8 Mar 2012)

I concur...

Razón tiene el Sr. Optimista.

Un ejecución de SL *no *es una negociación, sino el reconocimiento expreso de un error que hemos cometido, y una huída estilo perrilla sálvese el que pueda (las mujeres y los informáticos primero ! :fiufiu::fiufiu.

Por eso debe ser a MKT, y maricón el último. Pretender ejecutar un SL a LMT, es como cuando el matón de tu clase de da cuatro hostias que te dejan la cara como un tomate, y encima le dices "mira, me voy, pero sólo porque yo quiero, que quede esto bien claro eh...." ::



Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Si vas a poner la orden limitada debes ponerla a menor precio que la condición de disparo del SL. Por ejemplo SL a 2,27 y orden limitada a 2,25 (es decir, "si cotiza a 2,27 o menos, vende a 2,25 o más) porque si toca el precio y sigue bajando te pasa lo que ha pasado, que no se cumple la condición de precio de venta (ya que con esa orden limitada pides vender a 2,27 o más)
> 
> Mejor a mercado si es un SL de salir corriendo, no sea que baje mucho y te quedes colgado a medio camino.


----------



## pollastre (8 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Me ha quedado clarísimo, muchas gracias a todos.
> 
> Aspiro a premio gacela del día, que bien....




pfuá, si cada uno de nosotros contara las pifias que ha metido a lo largo de los años.... no se las creería.


----------



## Janus (8 Mar 2012)

Corto con 6 minis en SP. Stop en 1372.


----------



## ponzi (8 Mar 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Como irá lo de Grecia?
> 
> Creo que ya tenían al 50% de los bancos convencidos pero .... a ver por dónde salta la rana



Ya esta el pescado vendido.Tengo informaciones de que la aceptacion de la propuesta de quita estara respaldada por mas o menos el 80% de los inversores. Van a pasar la patata caliente a los emisores de cds. Los alemanes e invercaixa estan cargados hasta las cejas de bonos griegos. Lo unico que me preocupa es que pasara con los cds e indirectamente con invercaixa ya que comercializa muchisimos fondos monetarios en españa, alguno igual se lleva alguna sorpresa. En mi caso los de ing han cambiado tanto de chaqueta que ya no se ni quien es el gestor, si atiendo al ultimo informe de febrero es amundi.Los de renta variable los ha gestionado fortis, dexia invercaixa y ahora supuestamente amundi que no los conozco.Aun asi el fondo se dedica gran parte a comprar acciones y el resto futuros asi que gran parte del dinero esta respaldado en activos reales. A largo plazo no deberia de verse afectado aunque cambie de manos la gestion. Yo no he vendido mis participaciones


----------



## FranR (8 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Si...de momento aguanta la cosa
> 
> Ayer amplié BBVA casi en mínimos, algo más de carga.
> 
> ...



De momento le ha costado el segundo nivel alcista, no estaría de mas volver a probarlo.

Sr. Adrian, he leído por ahí atrás cortos en 400, esa no es la operativa en mi modesta opinión.

Si pasa 368 sería Stop de largos abiertos en <100 y a vigilar niveles de vuelta. 
Una reflexión: El giro estaba claro en la zona que cantamos algunos foreros, pero una vez alcanzado el nivel ¿Puede haber continuidad? Ojito con esto, si entra pasta de nuevo se puede ir muy arriba.

De momento apuesto por el primer escenario, aprox 400 y vuelta.


----------



## Janus (8 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Corto con 6 minis en SP. Stop en 1372.



La puta de oros, me tengo que ir corriendo a un tema y no quiero dejar esto así. Cerrado con 600 putos dolares de reward.

Bueno, a la vuelta pararé en el gourment de El Corte Inglés .... como si no hubiera habido hoy ese trade.


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Mar 2012)

THLD +15%, seguirá subiendo????


----------



## Muttley (8 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Today ............... dead cat bounce!
> 
> Ni tocar FSLR. Pueden subir bastante pero ojo que está la empresa en entredicho porque su producto no soporta altas temperaturas.



Sigo dentro. Aguardo un poco para salir pitando con un 3-4% de plusvis en 1 dia. Ahora en verde +1.5%. Orden de venta a 26.81. Entrada a 25.89.

Lo que comentas es cierto, como coméntabamos esta mañana. Pero lo realmente preocupante es la caida de negocio y operativa que se presenta para 2012. En un sectro tan tecnológico, sus células solares de cadmio, con rendimientos entorno al 14% daban sopas con onda a los compuestos plásticos con los que operan la competencia china. En una situación de mercado con demanda salvaje, los compuestos plásticos sufrían retrasos terribles en las entregas, haciendo poco competitivas a las chinas. Ahora sin subvenciones, los pedidos se han reducido sustancialmente y compiten de tú a tú. Es más, ganan los chinos ya que sus células, tras muchísimo I+D superan el 16%.

De entrar en alguna...me gusta YGE, aunque ya digo, a muy largo plazo y con el marcapasos engrasado. La seguiré.

Lo normal es que queden sólo dos o tres...y las demás de cabeza a chapter 11. 

Un punto a favor de FSLR que la hace interesante cuando escampe el temporal, es su posible absorción por algún gigante de la electrónica que necesite diversificar. Hay que admitir, que sus instalaciones y know-how son bastante apetecibles...esperarán a que esté en suspensión de pagos para absorberla?


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Mar 2012)

Mulder como va el volumen, please


----------



## Burbujilimo (8 Mar 2012)

Abierta cuenta en clicktrade, no tiene nada que ver con ING, sin duda.

Tengo algo de liquidez pero creo que voy a estar unos días así, de momento no veo entradas claras.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Mar 2012)

cerrados cortos , a ver que pasa mañana


----------



## FranR (8 Mar 2012)

Espero que P.G. no corte el asalto a nivel clave 260 y continuidad...


----------



## ghkghk (8 Mar 2012)

Ponzi! Que se recompra mañana? Donde me meto para aprovechar que se acepta la quita? Sin compromiso ni responsabilidad por tu parte!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## politicodemadreputa (8 Mar 2012)

MV di algo coño, que esto se va un 1,22% parriba


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Mar 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> MV di algo coño, que esto se va un 1,22% parriba



cerre cortos , lo dije un poco mas arriba , 20 pipos comisiones perdidas , esperar al cierre trimestral :ouch:


----------



## FranR (8 Mar 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> MV di algo coño, que esto se va un 1,22% parriba



Eso es juego sucio....


----------



## Ajetreo (8 Mar 2012)

Yo también pregunto

Europac

Los hoteles

Las gamesas no que me sube la alergia

Daimiel para llevar la contraria a chinito

Bancos Europeos

Estoy muy desconcertada, tendré que prepararme un Martini


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Mar 2012)

Menudo subidón...
Tengo las Gamesas a punto de volar el SL por los aires.


----------



## Janus (8 Mar 2012)

Estoy de vuelta (luego iré a El Corte Inglés  ).

Veo que me he ganado 600 dolares by the face. Pongo timeframe en horas y preparo los 6 minis para entrar en corto cuando tenga señal. Aviso.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (8 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Eso es juego sucio....



Aqui cada uno juega con sus armas... no hay nada escrito


----------



## FranR (8 Mar 2012)

De todas formas la suerte esta echada...canal superior.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (8 Mar 2012)

Neceistamos GAFE nuevo YA, MV ya no vale, esta desgastao.... yo apuesto por el GHFHKSHNESJK o como se diga...


----------



## Burbujilimo (8 Mar 2012)

Dale dale pepón...

(pero acuerdate también de las IBE cooooño)


----------



## ghkghk (8 Mar 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Neceistamos GAFE nuevo YA, MV ya no vale, esta desgastao.... yo apuesto por el GHFHKSHNESJK o como se diga...



Hoyga, que insinua? Que tras la catastrofe de TRE llevo meses muy buenos con eon, basf, texaco, mcd, mts, fcc, acx, san... Todas cantadas en riguroso directo. Ahora las Ibe y Gas se me estan atragantando, pero no esta el pescado vendido.

No se lo compro.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## faraico (8 Mar 2012)

Hacen lo que quieren con nosotros....a GAmesa le han bajado hasta 2,22 para quitarnos de en medio a unos cuantos descaradamente....


----------



## politicodemadreputa (8 Mar 2012)

Venga hombre, coja el puesto unos dias... no se puede estar siempre ganando.... le prometo que cuando yo sea rico como usted, pillo el puesto unos dias... es por el bien de la comunidad forera...



ghkghk dijo:


> Hoyga, que insinua? Que tras la catastrofe de TRE llevo meses muy buenos con eon, basf, texaco, mcd, mts, fcc, acx, san... Todas cantadas en riguroso directo. Ahora las Ibe y Gas se me estan atragantando, pero no esta el pescado vendido.
> 
> No se lo compro.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ghkghk (8 Mar 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Venga hombre, coja el puesto unos dias... no se puede estar siempre ganando.... le prometo que cuando yo sea rico como usted, pillo el puesto unos dias... es por el bien de la comunidad forera...



Vere lo que puedo hacer, aunque ser gafe a proposito es mas dificil de lo que parece ;-)

Por cierto, me he quedado fuera del mercado y eso que se sabia y se ha avisado que el final de sesion y el gap de mañana iban a ser pepones...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Claca (8 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Todos los días aparecen 200 noticias de todo signo. El periodista coge las que quiere para justificar las fluctuaciones de un canal que, como siempre, hace lo que le place.



:_ )

Este hilo... cuantas almas se han salvado.


----------



## VOTIN (8 Mar 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Venga hombre, coja el puesto unos dias... no se puede estar siempre ganando.... le prometo que cuando yo sea rico como usted, pillo el puesto unos dias... es por el bien de la comunidad forera...



¿pero tu te has tirado al ruedo o estas todavia mirando?

Por cierto arrastro 700 € en minusvalias......::
Esperemos que llueva cafe


----------



## politicodemadreputa (8 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿pero tu te has tirado al ruedo o estas todavia mirando?
> 
> Por cierto arrastro 700 € en minusvalias......::
> Esperemos que llueva cafe



Estoy mirando... y ando entre gamesas y sabadeles, como siga mirando me voy a poder comprar otra vez 27000 san....


----------



## Mulder (8 Mar 2012)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.

Sesión intrigante, donde han metido un volumen normal excepto en un momento específico del día. Este momento ha sido a las 12:45 donde han metido 516 contratos en 8230 que no se seguro si son de compra o de venta, aunque a tenor de lo que ha hecho el precio después han sido de compra. A pesar de todo el saldo máximo diario se había hecho un poco antes a las 11:25 y el mínimo a las 9:05.

A partir del momento en que han metido los 516 contratos ya todo ha sido un tira y afloja donde no se han ido hacia ningún sitio en el saldo diario.

En subasta han comprado 159 contratos.

En resumen, día totalmente positivo por todas partes, demasiada perfección. Por eso para mañana espero gap a la baja y/o bajadas durante la primera parte de la sesión, aunque en vista de lo acumulado podríamos seguir subiendo más tarde.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Mar 2012)

Ya de nada vale lamentarse que me echaran en la bajada matutina (léase *posteo de P.G*.)
Hay que controlar el miedo poner el SP sabiamente (léase, *me cago en la puta hostia*)
Bueno, 50 pipos mejor que nada e infinitamente mejor que -50 pipos. (Léase *el que no se consuela es porque no quiere*)

Ale, me voy con la família.

Tengo un deber pendiente (pullback de Mr. Spencer :XX


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> :_ )
> 
> Este hilo... cuantas almas se han salvado.



...ahora resta que también se salve el dinero


----------



## ASAKOPACO (8 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ...ahora resta que también se salve el dinero



Todos sabemos que el dinero es lo menos inocho:,todos tenemos un negro zulomaniaco rondando y lo agusto que se queda uno cuando recibe su correspondiente visita.::,eso si que es espiritual.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (8 Mar 2012)

Porra : A quien van a sacar del IBEX en abril ?

Mi apuesta : Mapfre


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Mar 2012)

ASAKOPACO dijo:


> Todos sabemos que el dinero es lo menos inocho:,todos tenemos un negro zulomaniaco rondando y lo agusto que se queda uno cuando recibe su correspondiente visita.::,eso si que es espiritual.



Pandoro cuanto más lejor mejor

Si ha pasado mucho tiempo en pérdidas: no es amor lo que siente por usted aunque sean muchos días, sólo es su trabajo.


----------



## VOTIN (8 Mar 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Porra : A quien van a sacar del IBEX en abril ?
> 
> Mi apuesta : Mapfre



Sacyr,Bme,Bankinter

Pero sera Sacyr,para ser justo deberia ser gamesa ya que no cumple con la 
capitalizacion requerida pero como da negocio no la echaran


----------



## ASAKOPACO (8 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pandoro cuanto más lejor mejor
> 
> Si ha pasado mucho tiempo en pérdidas: no es amor lo que siente por usted aunque sean muchos días, sólo es su trabajo.



Debo confesar que en el noble arte de palmar pasta fui un campeón,intimé bastante con Pandoro pero últimamente cada vez ronda menos por estos lares, debe estar entretenido con algún otro forero.


----------



## Claca (8 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Tiene sentido la corrección en la bolsa japonesa ¿no? ;-)



NIKKEI:







Sigue perfectamente pepónico, corrección desde y hasta dónde tocaba.


----------



## ponzi (8 Mar 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Estoy mirando... y ando entre gamesas y sabadeles, como siga mirando me voy a poder comprar otra vez 27000 san....



Iberdrola y gas natural como activos contra el riesgo y si quiere mas riesgo a largo plazo puedes probar con corporacion alba,fluidra,nh,adolfo dominguez.


----------



## ponzi (8 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ponzi! Que se recompra mañana? Donde me meto para aprovechar que se acepta la quita? Sin compromiso ni responsabilidad por tu parte!
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Me quede sin bateria en el movil lo siento  Supongo que se recompraran aquellas empresas que respeten los ciclos bisemanales y que tengan mayor carga (carga bisemanal) sin contar aquellos cortos que se han declarados entre medias..Hoy han devuelto bastantes accs prestadas unos cuantos mill en bbva y 5 mill en ibe.


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Mar 2012)

Al final me he quedado con mis cortos gamusinos, han recuperado bastante en el rebote del final de la sesión pero se han quedado en rojo.

Las SAN se han comportado como unas campeonas. Aunque todavía me queda un trecho para entrar en beneficios.


----------



## Janus (8 Mar 2012)

La vela de mañana es muy muy importante en el SP. Si supera hoy o mañana los 1366 con cierta solvencia, se pueden volver a ver los máximos y eso significaría que prácticamente la mayoría de los cortos posicionados, son echados del mercado. Y vuelta a empezar.

Por cierto, me han jodido con la barrida del stop en Proshares VIX. Está bien no perder ajustando el stop al punto de entrada, pero hostia que no podemos estar siempre fuera ....

Soy sincero, no me atrevo aún a picar en el SP. Quiero ver qué sucede con los 1366.


----------



## diosmercado (8 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La vela de mañana es muy muy importante en el SP. Si supera hoy o mañana los 1366 con cierta solvencia, se pueden volver a ver los máximos y eso significaría que prácticamente la mayoría de los cortos posicionados, son echados del mercado. Y vuelta a empezar.
> 
> Por cierto, me han jodido con la barrida del stop en Proshares VIX. Está bien no perder ajustando el stop al punto de entrada, pero hostia que no podemos estar siempre fuera ....
> 
> Soy sincero, no me atrevo aún a picar en el SP. Quiero ver qué sucede con los 1366.



Yo tengo la impresion de que vamos a cerrar en maximos diarios hoy.

¿Sabeis algo de la quita de grecia?


----------



## Ajetreo (8 Mar 2012)

Faltan 6 minutos, salvo que alguien del foro tenga un espía dentro


----------



## diosmercado (8 Mar 2012)

Buah ya estan disparados los usa, a lo mejor estan calentando el temita para meter un corte toh wapohh con grecia...


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Mar 2012)

Pepon Bud Spencer repartiendo hostias a los cortos...


----------



## FranR (8 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pepon Bud Spencer repartiendo hostias a los cortos...




Donde está ese gif del pirata?



Daaaleee daaaleee PEPONNNN


----------



## Janus (8 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Yo tengo la impresion de que vamos a cerrar en maximos diarios hoy.
> 
> ¿Sabeis algo de la quita de grecia?



Ni idea pero no va a pasar nada. Posiblemente aparezca algo así como "ahora hay tiempo hasta el día 23, por ejemplo".


----------



## diosmercado (8 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ni idea pero no va a pasar nada. Posiblemente aparezca algo así como "ahora hay tiempo hasta el día 23, por ejemplo".



Ahora que lo comentas, me parecio leer hoy o ayer que habia rumores de ese tipo. Ya veremos.


----------



## FranR (8 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ni idea pero no va a pasar nada. Posiblemente aparezca algo así como "ahora hay tiempo hasta el día 23, por ejemplo".



Lo justo para que llegue a mi nivel, suelte los largos y el contado, para luego ir al infierno.

Sería muy bonito si pasara.ienso:


Aunque pensándolo bien los ojetes quedarían peor parados si ahora tuviéramos un FLASH CRASH


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Ahora que lo comentas, me parecio leer hoy o ayer que habia rumores de ese tipo. Ya veremos.



Era a las 21:00h


----------



## Janus (8 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Lo justo para que llegue a mi nivel, suelte los largos y el contado, para luego ir al infierno.
> 
> Sería muy bonito si pasara.ienso:
> 
> ...




La suerte es importante. Me salí de 6 minis con 600$ de reward por un recado imprevisto. De no haber sucedido, ahora estaría perdiendo más de 2000$.

Está el tema difícil para ganar dinero facil="sin sustos".


----------



## ponzi (8 Mar 2012)

Que bueno!!!
Han mejorado el broker de ING 
Ya puedo operar con ETF, que casualidad que hayan elegido una de las dos mejoras que les pedí.
Menudo vicio que voy a pillar.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Que bueno!!!
> *Han mejorado el broker de ING*
> Ya puedo operar con ETF, que casualidad que hayan elegido una de las dos mejoras que les pedí.
> Menudo vicio que voy a pillar.



Gracias por la info


----------



## bertok (8 Mar 2012)

Estamos en lo de siempre, el SP arriba del todo y el chulibex hundido en los 8300 !!!.

Cuando venga la corrección fuerte del SP, al chulibex habrá que recogerlo en el guano.

Ahora es el momento de cortos paras los más valientes. Yo espero un poco más.


----------



## Ajetreo (8 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Se pueden comprar los fondos que replican los indices sin pagar comision de compra ni venta ni mantenimiento por lo que se pueden hacer infinitas entradas gratis. Suelen replicarlos bastante bien.Lo malo que hay que contratarlos antes de las 3 y que cogen los precios de cierre.



Son estas las principales ventajas.?

Puedes entrar y salir rápido como en los contratos de futuros?


----------



## Claca (8 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX, la estructura bajista de corto plazo:



IBEX:







Mientras se mantenga la estructura bajista, la zona de los 8.030 es clave. 250 puntejos hacia el sur en juego.


----------



## ponzi (8 Mar 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Son estas las principales ventajas.?
> 
> Puedes entrar y salir rápido como en los contratos de futuros?



El etf es un fondo cotizado.Funciona igual que los fondos pero se pueden hacer varias operaciones en un mismo dia vamos igual que las acciones y futuros. Con los etf te puedes poner corto largo eligiendo el apalancamiento y a diferencia de los cfd y futuro funcionan como las acciones como mucho solo pierdes el capital aportado


----------



## ponzi (8 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> El etf es un fondo cotizado.Funciona igual que los fondos pero se pueden hacer varias operaciones en un mismo dia vamos igual que las acciones y futuros. Con los etf te puedes poner corto largo eligiendo el apalancamiento y a diferencia de los cfd y futuro funcionan como las acciones como mucho solo pierdes el capital aportado



Acabo de reeler el hilo.los fondos de ing solo puedes entrar antes de las 3 y siempre cogen el precio de cierre.Lo otro son los etf


----------



## wetpiñata (8 Mar 2012)

Breaking News: 85 percent of Greek bondholders sign up for bond swap: official


----------



## ASAKOPACO (8 Mar 2012)

Parece que flojea el SP a última hora.
Mañana va a ser un dia muy interesante.


----------



## wetpiñata (8 Mar 2012)

Mañana nos la jugamos a la carta del empleo U.S.A

AIB Weekly Market Brief
5th March -- 9th March 2012


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Estamos en lo de siempre, el SP arriba del todo y el chulibex hundido en los 8300 !!!.
> 
> Cuando venga la corrección fuerte del SP, *al chulibex habrá que recogerlo en el guano.*
> 
> Ahora es el momento de cortos paras los más valientes. Yo espero un poco más.



Y las gamesas a 0,5... :rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## diosmercado (8 Mar 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Breaking News: 85 percent of Greek bondholders sign up for bond swap: official



Buenoooooo, segun la info de reuters el 95% de los acreedores aceptan la quita. Mañana petamos los 8400. :ouch:


----------



## ASAKOPACO (8 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Buenoooooo, segun la info de reuters el 95% de los acreedores aceptan la quita. Mañana petamos los 8400. :ouch:



Ese será el momento de ponerse corto.


----------



## ponzi (8 Mar 2012)

Al fin encontre una aplicacion para android lo suficientemente potente y agil como para tener acceso a portfolios a nivel global y con acceso a los analisis que mas suelo mirar como valor en libros,roe,roa y deuda. Por que no soy programador si no hace mucho que lo hubiese inventado,ainque le faltan algunos detalles como un buen buscador de acciones como el de google a nivel global.La aplicacion se llama "WIKINVEST"


----------



## Xof Dub (8 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Buenoooooo, segun la info de reuters el 95% de los acreedores aceptan la quita. Mañana petamos los 8400. :ouch:



o tb podria ser que eso se hubiera dado por descontado y tal... asi que todo lo contrario...8: o puede llevar usted toda la razon... el pan nuestro de cada dia

bueno, en realidad solo posteaba para actualizar mi operacion con BME, como buena gacela recien llegada a la sabana deje orden de venta en *19,820* y veo que me entro a ultima hora, asi que *0,320 euros de reward/accion*

(dicho lo cual quizas esta sea la senal mas clara del advenimiento del profetizado B.R.A. y no lo del canje de bonos griegosinocho

En fin, de momento 3 operaciones con triunfos claros en dos de ellas y la otra un empate que fue unavictoria moral, pues solo palme parte de las comisiones (lo cual seguramente es anticipo de una hostia meridana y directamente proporcional al grado de confianza recien adquirido tras canjear mis acciones de BME por leuros contantes y sonantes)

Me mantengo a la expectativa, practicando con el papertrading a ver si me entero de una vez como ponerme corto pq el guano llegar, algun dia llegara

Les leo con fruiccion y esmero, que riman con admiracion y Junipero :XX:


----------



## Claca (8 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahora que tengo un poco más de tiempo... a corto plazo la referencia por abajo es esa (lo dicho, 250 puntos para abajo mínimo y un posible deterioro irreparable en la estructura lateral tras su pérdida), y por arriba la zona de los 8.500-50, que de superarse dejarían abierta la posibilidad a volver sobre los 8.800, sin suponer relevancia alguna para el medio plazo esta opción.

El IBEX sigue en el lateral que ya comentaba en enero:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/5613478-post1783.html

De momento no hay muestras significativas de que nada haya cambiado, aunque sí parece razonable afirmar que las opciones de romper por arriba son cada vez más escasas, apoyando el desenlace bajista que llevo tanto tiempo anticipando.


----------



## Claca (8 Mar 2012)

A todo esto, creo que Mulder dijo que el guano no llegaría hasta abril... mira que como lo clave, qué tío.


----------



## ASAKOPACO (8 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> A todo esto, creo que Mulder dijo que el guano no llegaría hasta abril... mira que como lo clave, qué tío.



De que nivel de guano estamos hablando?


----------



## Xof Dub (8 Mar 2012)

ASAKOPACO dijo:


> De que nivel de guano estamos hablando?



guano del güeno


----------



## Claca (8 Mar 2012)

ASAKOPACO dijo:


> De que nivel de guano estamos hablando?



Yo para el IBEX manejo este escenario:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sto-ibex-35-enero-2012-a-376.html#post5697621

De momento nada ha cambiado, eso es un 7.300 pendiente. Mulder no sé qué niveles tendrá en su bola de cristal, a ver si se pasa y se moja.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Mar 2012)

Hasta Mayo no espero guano profundo, ni flash cracks .

Si acaso correcciones no más allá del 5%


----------



## Janus (8 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Yo para el IBEX manejo este escenario:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sto-ibex-35-enero-2012-a-376.html#post5697621
> 
> De momento nada ha cambiado, eso es un 7.300 pendiente. Mulder no sé qué niveles tendrá en su bola de cristal, a ver si se pasa y se moja.



Yo lo veo bastante bajista y con un horizonte de perroflautadas suficiente como para estar jodido mucho tiempo (solo le puede salvar el SP en año de elecciones, y si no es salvar entonces es "ganar tiempo").

Le veo probando los 7500 y si los pierde (es probable) se iría a 6500 seguro.

Resumiendo, vamos a por los 6500. El detonante será el ataque a la deuda de los paises mediterráneos y default en toda regla de Grecia.

P.D: La otra posible solución es una inflacción salvaje que veo improbable por Alemania.
P.D: También veo probable un SP en 1500 para formar el mayor triple techo de la historia.Ojala llegara ahí porque entonces .....


----------



## bertok (8 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo lo veo bastante bajista y con un horizonte de perroflautadas suficiente como para estar jodido mucho tiempo (solo le puede salvar el SP en año de elecciones, y si no es salvar entonces es "ganar tiempo").
> 
> Le veo probando los 7500 y si los pierde (es probable) se iría a 6500 seguro.
> 
> ...



Yo lo veo por debajo de 4700 en un par de años.

Estoy razonablemente seguro.


----------



## Claca (9 Mar 2012)

Jo, jo, jo, qué bestias. Es una posibilidad, pero paso a paso, que todavía estamos en el mismo lateral de estos meses. Mientras el IBEX no pierda los 8.030 zonales -siempre en mi opinión- el guión sigue igual, con mucho mareo, pero poca chicha.


----------



## Janus (9 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Jo, jo, jo, qué bestias. Es una posibilidad, pero paso a paso, que todavía estamos en el mismo lateral de estos meses. Mientras el IBEX no pierda los 8.030 zonales -siempre en mi opinión- el guión sigue igual, con mucho mareo, pero poca chicha.



Tienes razón, paso a paso porque bajar 2000 puntos en un día es bastante difícil


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Mar 2012)

ASAKOPACO dijo:


> De que nivel de guano estamos hablando?



Algo entre la firma de Claca y la madre de todos los guanos. Vamos, el retorno de Tonuel con el Nessun Dorma de fondo )


----------



## Estilicón (9 Mar 2012)

Buenas noches.

¿Alguien que tenga igmarkets sería tan amable de decirme sobre que valores del ibex35 ese broker no le deja ponerse corto (si es que no le deja en alguno)?.


----------



## faraico (9 Mar 2012)

El guano llegará y muy pocos tendrán webs de meter "tó" lo gordo!!

Claro...llegará a los 6.700....y leeremos al Bertok diciendo que esto se va a los 4.500....(50% de caída) a ver quién es el guapo que se la juega...no sólo hay que analizar esa posibilidad de caída, sino la situación en ese momento.....con ruidos de nacionalizaciones bancarias de fondo y tal...

En el anterior guano muchos amigos míos decían que incluso pedirían un préstamo si las BBVA llegaban a 6 euros (andaban en ese tiempo por los 14 euros)...al final no compraron ni UNA acción....en esas situaciones es dificil vencer el miedo....pero bueno, con consejos del Sanedrín de HVEI35 y unos buenos SL se podrá rascar algo....

Buenas noches


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Mar 2012)

Espero no haber metido la pata comprando THLD a 6.15$......


----------



## ghkghk (9 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Yo lo veo por debajo de 4700 en un par de años.
> 
> Estoy razonablemente seguro.



Se que llevas vaticinando tiempo que viene el guanazo, y que en ese momento será el mejor instante en muchas decadas para ponerse largo a l/p en muchas cotizadas, especialmente electricas. Pero, a menos que el mad max sea una realidad a nivel mundial, ¿sabes lo que un Ibex por debajo de 4.500 implicaria a nivel BPA (y se que si lo sabes)? Las empresas internacionalizadas y con ciertos beneficios podrian dar un dividendo del 15-20% sin necesidad de endeudarse.

Por cierto, cuando hablais de un Ibex a 6.300 (no digo ya a 4.600), ¿es dentro del euro?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ghkghk (9 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> El guano llegará y muy pocos tendrán webs de meter "tó" lo gordo!!
> 
> Claro...llegará a los 6.700....y leeremos al Bertok diciendo que esto se va a los 4.500....(50% de caída) a ver quién es el guapo que se la juega...no sólo hay que analizar esa posibilidad de caída, sino la situación en ese momento.....con ruidos de nacionalizaciones bancarias de fondo y tal...
> 
> ...



Eso ya lo vivimos, a menor escala, hace unos pocos meses. Mapfre a menos de 2, SAN en 5 y poco, TRE en 22, Bankinter en 3.50, MTS en 11, ACX en 8... Y nadie se atrevio a ponerse largo porque esos precios vienen acompañados siempre de salida de euro, quiebra de muchas empresas, estados insolventes... Quiza toquemos los 4.800 del Ibex con IBE a 3.20 y BME a 13 y nadie ose a ponerse largo. Y mientras espera, como no, volvera a los 7.300...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Claca (9 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hasta Mayo no espero guano profundo, ni flash cracks .
> 
> Si acaso correcciones no más allá del 5%



Que conste que yo de timing ni idea, por lo general ni siquiera entra dentro de mi análisis. Cuando dije "en semanas" fue para curarme en salud, pues la posibilidad de caídas en 15 días estaba ahí ya a finales de enero, como la contraria, que es la que finalmente se ha dado, pero decir "meses" excluía lo primero, así que tiré por lo más ecléctico, sin nada específico en mente.

Tan sólo me fijo en el precio y los niveles siguen encajando en el escenario de caídas sobre el que estoy trabajando, así que más que el cuándo, sería preguntar desde dónde. En mi caso digo que no nos alejaremos de los máximos que se han realizado, no más allá del 5% que tú mismo utilizas, me atrevería a decir. El IBEX en concreto, ni eso, con suerte repetiría la zona de máximos entre los 8.800 y los 9.000.


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Mar 2012)

En Asia parece que se pasea Pepodzilla


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Mar 2012)

El gif spencero estará hoy, es que estoy algo liado. Disculpen sus señorias.
Como esto peponee hasta los 8800 y me haya quedado fuera con 50 míseros pipos, me _viacagáentoloquesemenea _y encauzaré toda mi furia en el gif más hiriente jamás creado dedicado a P.G.


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Mar 2012)

Greek Bond Swap Offer Passes With 85.8% Takeup

Parece que estos son los datos definitivos. Japón se ha desinflado un poco después de pegar un lametón a los 10 miles y los futuros americanos se han puesto en rojo.

Fasten your seatbelts... it's gonna be a bumpy day.





El Ibex viene verde en pre


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2012)

A los buenos días!

Siento no tener niveles para mi predicción de largos hasta abril, solo fue adelantar la dirección más probable, todos los años entre febrero y mayo siempre predomina el peponismo, aunque sea en algún momento de esa ventana y aunque dure poco tiempo, además es algo que se da incluso en años muy bajistas como el 2008.

Hoy mi sistema se empeña repetidamente en dar largos al 78%, pero veo muy poca liquidez en el Stoxx en el día de hoy.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (9 Mar 2012)

Flojito...

Últ:
8.323,20
Var (% / Ptos):
0,19 %/ +15,80


----------



## bertok (9 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Se que llevas vaticinando tiempo que viene el guanazo, y que en ese momento será el mejor instante en muchas decadas para ponerse largo a l/p en muchas cotizadas, especialmente electricas. Pero, a menos que el mad max sea una realidad a nivel mundial, ¿sabes lo que un Ibex por debajo de 4.500 implicaria a nivel BPA (y se que si lo sabes)? Las empresas internacionalizadas y con ciertos beneficios podrian dar un dividendo del 15-20% sin necesidad de endeudarse.
> 
> Por cierto, cuando hablais de un Ibex a 6.300 (no digo ya a 4.600), ¿es dentro del euro?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Es el escenario que manejo a varios años vista. Pero si la pauta de precio dice otra cosa, cambio de opinión fácilmente.

La clave es que caiga con fuerza el SP, que en algún momento lo hará. No hace falta que nos saquen del leuro para ver un escenario así.

De momento le intentamos sacar los cuartos a los movimientos de los índices.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Mar 2012)

largo ibex 8280 y guanos dias


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (9 Mar 2012)

Atentos a Técnicas. Quiere superar los 31,20 y ya de paso arreglarme esta lamentable semana.


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> largo ibex 8280 y guanos dias



Bienvenido, le hacemos sitio... ¿y usted dónde se baja?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (9 Mar 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Atentos a Técnicas. Quiere superar los 31,20 y ya de paso arreglarme esta lamentable semana.



No pudo :

Veamos en el segundo intento ienso:


----------



## ghkghk (9 Mar 2012)

¿Peponazo inminente tras aburrir a las gacelas que entraron creyéndose lo de Grecia?


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Mar 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Bienvenido, le hacemos sitio... ¿y usted dónde se baja?



espero bajarme en 8800 , el proximo viernes es vencimiento trimestral


----------



## Ajetreo (9 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Peponazo inminente tras aburrir a las gacelas que entraron creyéndose lo de Grecia?



Ay ay ay, pues a mi ya me están mareando con este sube - baja. Cuanto menos lo espere aparecerá un león por el maldito lateral y se llevará mis leuros entre sus fauces 

Larga desde ayer en 8280


----------



## pollastre (9 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Peponazo inminente tras aburrir a las gacelas que entraron creyéndose lo de Grecia?




No lo creo por el momento, Sr. de nick impronunciable... veo tráfico gacelo exclusivamente, pequeñas escaramuzas aquí y allá con intercambios de paquetes pequeños. 

Al comienzo de la sesión, me ha parecido ver un intento de acumulación con ofuscación de paquetes... pero ha parado inmediatamente. No sé si sería un error mío de apreciación, o quien sea se lo ha pensado mejor.

Pero, aparte de ese detalle curioso, todo lo demás es gacelo-flagelo.


pd: ¿ Dónde está mi guapo y rubio chinazo ? desde que anunció su vuelta, nada más se supo...


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> espero bajarme en 8800 , el proximo viernes es vencimiento trimestral



A veces me da miedo...


----------



## Felix (9 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> ...
> pd: ¿ Dónde está mi guapo y rubio chinazo ? desde que anunció su vuelta, nada más se supo...



Creo que anuncio el advenimiento para el lunes.


----------



## The Replicant (9 Mar 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> A veces me da miedo...



en ocasiones veo muertos...vivientes ::


----------



## Janus (9 Mar 2012)

Cada vez tengo más claro que esta forma de proceder de los mercados indica que si hay vuelta .... va a ser bastante relevante.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No lo creo por el momento, Sr. de nick impronunciable... *veo *tráfico gacelo exclusivamente, pequeñas escaramuzas aquí y allá con intercambios de paquetes pequeños.
> 
> Al comienzo de la sesión, *me ha parecido *ver un intento de acumulación con ofuscación de paquetes... pero ha parado inmediatamente. No sé si sería un *error mío de apreciación*, o quien sea se lo ha pensado mejor.
> 
> ...


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Mar 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Aún está sin definir si los CDS entra en funcionamiento. Lo deciden hoy.




pero tengo entendido que a las 2 de la madrugada CET


----------



## pollastre (9 Mar 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> pero tengo entendido que a las 2 de la madrugada CET




Pfuá... a esa hora, y siendo un Viernes, estoy yo ya con la 6 o'clock y de vuelta a la sacred... :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Pfuá... a esa hora, y siendo un Viernes, estoy yo ya con la 6 o'clock y de vuelta a la sacred... :fiufiu::fiufiu:



Ya puestos lo podían haber hecho coincidir con Eurovisión... ¡no sé en que estarían pensando!


----------



## pollastre (9 Mar 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Ya puestos lo podían haber hecho coincidir con Eurovisión... ¡no sé en que estarían pensando!




coño... ¿ es hoy el rollo macabeo ese de Eurovisión ?

¿ todavía existe ?

joder... tengo que salir más a la calle, y dejar el hexamonitor de vez en cuando ::


----------



## Muttley (9 Mar 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> pero tengo entendido que a las 2 de la madrugada CET



Es a las 1400. Además a las 1415 cifra de empleo en USA. O peponazo....o guano tonuelístico.

Yo, de entrar hoy, no entraría hasta después de esa hora.


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> coño... ¿ es hoy el rollo macabeo ese de Eurovisión ?
> 
> ¿ todavía existe ?
> 
> joder... tengo que salir más a la calle, y dejar el hexamonitor de vez en cuando ::



Ni idea cuando es... pero parece que hay una señorita por ahí preocupada por que canción lleva


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Mar 2012)

Muttley dijo:


> Es a las 1400. Además a las 1415 cifra de empleo en USA. O peponazo....o guano tonuelístico.
> 
> Yo, de entrar hoy, no entraría hasta después de esa hora.



Gracias, la manía de los yankees de no utilizar la hora militar en el día a día...

Tormenta perfecta entonces.


----------



## Ajetreo (9 Mar 2012)

Mmmmmm 
Los hotelitos de l señor Votin me están llamando .... tendré que ponerme tapones de cera, cual Ulises


----------



## Xof Dub (9 Mar 2012)

esas Gamesaaaaarrrr!!


----------



## politicodemadreputa (9 Mar 2012)

Han suspendido la cotizacion de Gamesa, que pasa ?


----------



## Janus (9 Mar 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> pero tengo entendido que a las 2 de la madrugada CET



El que no aplican ya debería estar descontado. En función de cómo vaya la sesión, podría ser buena opción quedarse corto por si hay sorpresa.

Se puede entrar con poca carga para que:
i) si no son de aplicación, es difícil perder un dinero relevante porque ya debería estar descontado.
ii) si salta la sorpresa y son de aplicación, el bajón de la bolsa va a ser olímipico por lo que habría amplias plusvalías aún yendo con pocos contratos.

Por supuesto, sobre DAX.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Mar 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿Ya no vamos al 7600?...



hay que dar la contra a las gacelas vendedoras , luego ya iremos al 7600 , pero en realidad esto es lateral para guanear mucho :Baile:


----------



## Janus (9 Mar 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Han suspendido la cotizacion de Gamesa, que pasa ?



Suspendidas con mucho volumen repentino en el timeframe en minutos. Enhorabuena a los osados que estén dentro.

No descartaría un movimiento de Iberdrola pero vamos a esperar y a ver.

Edito, este es el motivo:

La Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) suspendió el viernes la cotización de Gamesa <GAM.MC>, informó Sociedad de Bolsas.
La suspensión se produjo después de que Algonquin Power & Utilities Corp <AQN.TO> anunciara la compra de una cartera de 480 MW de generación eólica por un importe aproximado de unos 888 millones de dólares [ID:nASA03SKC].
En el momento de la suspensión las acciones de Gamesa subían un 2,54 por ciento a 2,340 euros.


PEPINAZO


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Mar 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Han suspendido la cotizacion de Gamesa, que pasa ?



Hecho relevante comunicado a CNMV


> COMUNICACIÓN DE HECHO RELEVANTE DE GAMESA CORPORACIÓN TECNOLÓGICA, S.A.
> 
> A los efectos previstos en el artículo 82 de la Ley 24/1988 de 28 de julio, reguladora del
> Mercado de Valores y disposiciones complementarias, ponemos en su conocimiento el
> ...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Mar 2012)

Buenos días... 

Espero que a Pecata le funcionara el SL... :S


----------



## Ajetreo (9 Mar 2012)

Iberdrolas 500 en lugar de hotelitos, a ver si hay suerte o realmente las gamesas son mi perdición


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Mar 2012)

Arrea

La CNMV suspende de cotización los títulos de Gamesa: volverá a las 11.15 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Mar 2012)

"Algonquin..."

Que mierda de nombre ese ese jeje


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (9 Mar 2012)

Tecnicas supera el 31.20 y me salta una orden de compra a 31.30. Veamos hasta donde llega.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Mar 2012)

Parece que GAM está en subasta, ahora mismo en 2,442.

Edito 11:19, está a 2,457 a punto de volver a cotizar.


----------



## Xof Dub (9 Mar 2012)

Buenos días
Vamos a ver esas IBE que tal funcionan. 
Me sumo (con más miedo que vergüenza) a los que estén dentro del carromato juguetón a 4,351
Alea jacta est!
Se trata de mi operacion más irreflexiva hasta la fecha (total es la cuarta que realizo) asi que cierto sudor frío me corre por la espaldinha

Suerte a todos


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Mar 2012)

Vuela alto, kiwi, vuela....

Va por 7,62% de subida.

Felicidades a los agraciados, esto es como la lotería...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Mar 2012)

Sí, 2,461 ahora...

PD: ¿Cuánto va a durar la subasta esta? ¿No se supone que son de 5 minutos? :ouch:

PD2: Pfff, a 2,60 ya :Baile:


----------



## VOTIN (9 Mar 2012)

Esta a 2,6 superpelotazo a los atrevidos gameseros

PD
Esperemos que arreglen algo a las ibe que estan hechos una mierda


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Mar 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Sí, 2,461 ahora...
> 
> PD: ¿Cuánto va a durar la subasta esta? ¿No se supone que son de 5 minutos? :ouch:



A mi me aparece a 2.58€. Puede ser correcto...? :


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Mar 2012)

Ya vamos por 13%


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Mar 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> A mi me aparece a 2.58€. Puede ser correcto...? :



Sí, sí, edité actualizando un minuto antes de tu mensaje. Ahora por ejemplo veo 2,55, va bajando. Y segundos después 2,60 de nuevo.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Mar 2012)

Verás hoy las Fist y las Ha-Ha


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Mar 2012)

Así veo el tema ahora mismo:

GAMESA
Mercado: Mercado español
Volumen: 1.163.484
Demanda: 2,6000(1.379.169)
Oferta: 2,6000(1.512.244)


----------



## ghkghk (9 Mar 2012)

Ya me veo a todos los miembros de HVEI35 recordando todas aquellas veces que han pensado la última semana: "Joder, las Gamesas es que están muuuuuy baratas"... Yo el primero.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Mar 2012)

Pues sí, ayer mismo sin ir más lejos al tocar 2,21x :rolleye: Y ahora por encima de 2,60...

Edito: Bueno, 2,55 y bajando...
Edito2: 2,60 y subiendo... Qué meneos. )


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (9 Mar 2012)

Gamesa
2,6160
Var:
14,64%

Los que compraron en 3 euros están muy contentos....


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ya me veo a todos los miembros de HVEI35 recordando todas aquellas veces que han pensado la última semana: "Joder, las Gamesas es que están muuuuuy baratas"... Yo el primero.



Tú dale tiempo que los leoncios están pensando como colocar papelitos. Gam sigue siendo un chicharrazo.


----------



## Janus (9 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Verás hoy las Fist y las Ha-Ha



Difícil que suceda eso. En el after de ayer, SunPower (del sector) bajaba un 9%.
En First Solar se veía una bajada de más del 1% y en Hanwha había tablas.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tú dale tiempo que los leoncios están pensando como colocar papelitos. Gam sigue siendo un chicharrazo.



Sin duda, pero llegará el momento en el que esté objetivamente muy barata. Porque por ahora está lejos de ser una empresa quebrada.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Mar 2012)

_Ná_, el lunes la pillamos a 2,10 y las guardamos _pa'_ la jubilación


----------



## VOTIN (9 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Sin duda, pero llegará el momento en el que esté objetivamente muy barata. Porque por ahora está lejos de ser una empresa quebrada.




La volveremos a ver a 2 euros,esto ha sido un suspiro para que puedan salir
algunos sin perder mucho.Ayer ,cosa graciosa,vi que se habian devuelto 1,5 millones de prestadas,lo nunca visto ,me llamo muchisimo la atencion
El unico dia que sale negativo en prestadas y con gran volumen ......y ahora peponazo,esta claro que en la bolsa nada es CASUAL::


----------



## ghkghk (9 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> La volveremos a ver a 2 euros,esto ha sido un suspiro para que puedan salir
> algunos sin perder mucho.Ayer ,cosa graciosa,vi que se habian devuelto 1,5 millones de prestadas,lo nunca visto ,me llamo muchisimo la atencion
> *El unico dia que sale negativo en prestadas y con gran volumen ......y ahora peponazo,esta claro que en la bolsa nada es CASUAL*::





Imagino que la CNMV como de costumbre llegará al fondo del asunto y depurará responsabilidades...























:XX:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> La volveremos a ver a 2 euros,esto ha sido un suspiro para que puedan salir
> algunos sin perder mucho.Ayer ,cosa graciosa,vi que se habian devuelto 1,5 millones de prestadas,lo nunca visto ,me llamo muchisimo la atencion
> El unico dia que sale negativo en prestadas y con gran volumen ......y ahora peponazo,esta claro que en la bolsa nada es CASUAL::



Hombre, varios días marcando mínimos históricos. Ayer mismo, apenas a 1% de ese mínimo y hoy anuncian el acuerdo. Más que casualidad yo creo que hay una clara causalidad, porque dudo que Mr. Algodonin llamara ayer por la tarde al Sr. Gamusino y le dijera, "oye, ¿nos tomamos unos txikis y miramos a ver si llegamos a un acuerdo multimillonario?" 



ghkghk dijo:


> Imagino que la CNMV como de costumbre llegará al fondo del asunto y depurará responsabilidades...
> 
> :XX:



Seguro que hay apuestas en alguna web tipo Betwin sobre cosas así :rolleye: ¿Buscamos? )


----------



## no_loko (9 Mar 2012)

Eramos pocos y parió la gocha...

EL MUNDO
*El 29 de marzo, huelga general*
Agencias | Madrid
Actualizado viernes 09/03/2012 11:55 horas
El Consejo Confederal de CCOO ha aprobado por unanimidad la convocatoria de huelga general para el próximo 29 de marzo contra la reforma laboral aprobada por el Gobierno.

Así lo han informado fuentes del sindicato.

Todavía falta por conocer el resultado del consejo de UGT, que también se mantiene reunido hoy para tomar una decisión.

Ésta será la sexta huelga general de 24 horas de la historia de España y la segunda que se convoca a un Gobierno del PP, tras la que CCOO y UGT le hicieron en 2002 al Ejecutivo de José María Aznar en protesta por la reforma de la protección por desempleo y de la Ley Básica de Empleo.


----------



## ASAKOPACO (9 Mar 2012)

Enhorabuena a los gamesinos.:Aplauso:

Ya veo que el "gordo" está bien repartido.


----------



## tatur (9 Mar 2012)

Y yo que vendi mis gamesas a 2.27 pensando que no darian mas de si, despues de comprarlas a 2.20.


No merezco ser ni el piojo de la gacela
No merezco ser ni el piojo de la gacela
No merezco ser ni el piojo de la gacela
No merezco ser ni el piojo de la gacela
No merezco ser ni el piojo de la gacela
No merezco ser ni el piojo de la gacela
.....


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Mar 2012)

tatur dijo:


> Y yo que vendi mis gamesas a 2.27 pensando que no darian mas de si, despues de comprarlas a 2.20.



También estuvieron ayer a 2,21. No te rayes por una manipulación como esta. Otras vendrán.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (9 Mar 2012)

Pregunta. ¿si haces huelga te puedes quedar en casa haciendo "tradin"? Vamos, para mí no deja de ser un hobby ¿O no?


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Difícil que suceda eso. En el after de ayer, SunPower (del sector) bajaba un 9%.
> En First Solar se veía una bajada de más del 1% y en Hanwha había tablas.



¿que te parece THLD? compré ayer 6.15, estaban muy peponas podrian llegar a máximos 6.6 para hostiarse

si llega a 6.30 salgo como alma que lleva el diablo


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Difícil que suceda eso. En el after de ayer, SunPower (del sector) bajaba un 9%.
> En First Solar se veía una bajada de más del 1% y en Hanwha había tablas.



De ayer...

Solar Stocks to Fall Further as Bubble Bursts: BofA Analysts


----------



## sarkweber (9 Mar 2012)

tatur dijo:


> Y yo que vendi mis gamesas a 2.27 pensando que no darian mas de si, despues de comprarlas a 2.20.
> 
> 
> No merezco ser ni el piojo de la gacela
> ...



No te quemes tio, gamesa esta muy manipulada.


----------



## tarrito (9 Mar 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Pregunta. ¿si haces huelga te puedes quedar en casa haciendo "tradin"? Vamos, para mí no deja de ser un hobby ¿O no?



:8: habrase visto! qué inmoralidad, qué falta de soliradidad :no:

pss psss ... me sé de alguien, que a veces "enferma" para poder seguir las posiciones tranquilamente desde casa :fiufiu: :


----------



## AssGaper (9 Mar 2012)

Menuda follada a los cortos le han metido a GAM. Lastima no haber comrpado grrr


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Mar 2012)

Es un poco.....Vintage....


----------



## tatur (9 Mar 2012)

sarkweber dijo:


> No te quemes tio, gamesa esta muy manipulada.



no me quemo, pero me duele casi mas, estar tan cerca de un pelotazo y ver como se me escapa que palmar pasta.

Debe ser que estoy tan acostumbrado a las perdidas que ya ni duelen.


----------



## VOTIN (9 Mar 2012)

tatur dijo:


> no me quemo, pero me duele casi mas, estar tan cerca de un pelotazo y ver como se me escapa que palmar pasta.
> 
> Debe ser que estoy tan acostumbrado a las perdidas que ya ni duelen.



La pelotita antes estaba entre 3 y 3,3 rebotando ,ahora estara entre 2,2 y 2,5
Tendras tiempo para comprarla tranquilo,estos golpes de efecto solo duran a lo
sumo una semana


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Mar 2012)

Sr. Tatur, de las últimas operaciones por una cosa u otra he dejado de ganar el equivalente objetivos trimestrales. Por fallos mios y acción málevola de P.G., todo hay que decirlo. Pero ganancias al fin y al cabo. Y de ganar es lo que se trata,¿no?

Paciencia, que hay mercado todos los dias.


----------



## ASAKOPACO (9 Mar 2012)

Me pasan estos niveles para el ibex.

Por abajo 8201 y por arriba 8360.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (9 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es un poco.....Vintage....



que risas nos pegabamos de niños con terence y bud..

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/m90t_nxot8U" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Mar 2012)

Gratz a quienes ibais largos en Gamesa


----------



## Janus (9 Mar 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿que te parece THLD? compré ayer 6.15, estaban muy peponas podrian llegar a máximos 6.6 para hostiarse
> 
> si llega a 6.30 salgo como alma que lleva el diablo



Ha x3 en un mes. Para mí ya es llegar tarde porque aunque pudiera subir muchísimo .... con esas plusvalías latentes, cualquier vela te echa del mercado.
Es magnífica para perder dinero vía ejecución de stop loss.


----------



## Janus (9 Mar 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> De ayer...
> 
> Solar Stocks to Fall Further as Bubble Bursts: BofA Analysts



Fíate lo justo de esto porque no vaya a ser que estén posicionándose ellos en el lado largo. Lo darán la vuelta cuando esté tirado por los suelos.

Fíjate exclusivamente en el precio y el chart.


----------



## Janus (9 Mar 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Los del ISDA se reunen a las 14.00 ( local) para decidir la activación de CDSs.
> 
> Es decir en menos de una hora, podemos tener una explosión de volumen....



Merece la pena estar short con stop. Poca carga para poder tener un stop amplio (habrá barridas probables). Lo descontado en mayor medida debería ser el que no sucede nada. La sorpresa, y en donde está el reward, está en que se activasen los CDS (muy muy improbable, vamos que sería un cisne negro).

Además, es muy habitual que cuando hay buenas noticias, sin saberse muy bien el por qué, el día suele ponerse en dirección sur.

Aquí uno que lo va a intentar.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Mar 2012)

Gallinaceo que llego el lunes, esto es la premiere.

Segun ISDA un evento de credito se produce sii se da alguna de estas circunstancias:

-Quita.
-Cambio tipo interes.
-Cambio fecha de maduracion.
-Prelacion entre acreedores.

Pues bien, y ahora viene lo bueno, en la quita "VOLUNTARIA" jajajajajaja, amenazo y es voluntario que sainete, todas y cada una se da, pero claro, al darse las 4 a la vez, hacen como con las mates, que una anula la otra, y al final ni evento ni leches.

Señor Pollo a last mas niveles, que parece que se le han estropeado los numeros del teclado, muchas 6 pantallas y poco teclado. Escriba numeros. Las letras las pongo yo, el pirata las imagenes, las señortias sus senos, que fino soy, y usted numeros.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Mar 2012)

Fíjense en la operativa que me estoy plánteando....

Largo peugeot y corto renault..... ienso:

edit: para empezar, ya ando corto en renault (*42.29€*)....
el cuerpo me lo pide, carga media y SL en su sitio.

<iframe src="http://widgets.prorealtime.com/ProRealTime_FlashXLight/itcharts.phtml?wid=2012947350&k=18c09a8a01579d22a0bbe043a46e4060" height="300" width ="900" frameborder="0" scrolling="no">Su navegador no puede gestionar iframes. Actualice la versión de su navegador.Este widget es ofrecido por ProRealTime, plataforma de <a href="http://www.prorealtime.com//" class="link" >trading online</a>.</iframe>


----------



## ASAKOPACO (9 Mar 2012)

Recuerden a las 14.30 datos del paro en EEUU y el IBEX en mínimos.:cook:


----------



## plusvis (9 Mar 2012)

REE -7% 
Enagas -5%
:8:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (9 Mar 2012)

plusvis dijo:


> REE -7%
> Enagas -5%
> :8:



De las 5 peores 4 electricas, e IBE com siempre. En fín...


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Mar 2012)

ASAKOPACO dijo:


> Recuerden a las 14.30 datos del paro en EEUU y el IBEX en mínimos.:cook:



Ojo que si sale un dato de creación de empleo demasiado alto se puede dar el efecto contrario al esperado...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (9 Mar 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Ojo que si sale un dato de creación de empleo demasiado alto se puede dar el efecto contrario al esperado...



¿¿¿¿¿??????


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Mar 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿¿??????



Ya ha pasado antes que los mercados reaccionan negativamente...

(con anterioridad lo achacaron a que los mercados veian alejarse el QE)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Mar 2012)

a) ¿Electricas chungo = previsión de disminución venta energia=peores perspectivas económicas=guano generalizado?
b) ¿Electricas chungo = se van a zampar el déficit tarífario con _potatoes_?

ienso:


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Mar 2012)

227.000 Alto


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Mar 2012)

Toma patadón


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Mar 2012)

datos mejores de lo esperado :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Mar 2012)

como se puede apreciar incluso ayer las gacelas vendieron a saco y estocastico muy sobrevendido y ya se ve lo que puede ser el giro al alza 

vamos pero las gacelas vendiendo es la mejor señal de rebote


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es un poco.....Vintage....



¿qué? ¿provocando a Pecata? pues sepa que no le doy un thanks por ese irreparable error ortográfico que me hace doler los hogos.


----------



## ASAKOPACO (9 Mar 2012)

Datos mixtos,empleo mejor y balanza comercial peor.


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿qué? ¿provocando a Pecata? pues sepa que no le doy un thanks por ese irreparable error ortográfico que me hace doler los hogos.



Pero si GT lo ha hecho a posta!!! Fíjese que está subrayado...


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Mar 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Pero si GT lo ha hecho a posta!!! Fíjese que está subrayado...



Sobre todo para el experto en romper triangulos con implicaciones gafistas...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿qué? ¿provocando a Pecata? pues sepa que no le doy un thanks por ese irreparable error ortográfico que me hace doler los hogos.



_Benga onvre_, que lo he puesto en honor a P.G. y su particular forma de conjungar los verbos compuestos ....


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Mar 2012)

¡Cómo los leoncios se queden de botellón en el 300 como se quedaron en el 500 yo cojo los bártulos y me voy de fin de semana!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Mar 2012)

Si estos niveles los mantienen, de cabeza a los 1400 en comodos plazos


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> _Benga onvre_, que lo he puesto en honor a P.G. y su particular forma de conjungar los verbos compuestos ....



Claro que me he dado cuenta, pero alguien tenía que decirlo.

(No por saberlo duele menos) ::


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Si estos niveles los mantienen, de cabeza a los 1400 en comodos plazos



Al menos ellos se han puesto green


----------



## pollastre (9 Mar 2012)

Jurly murly... acabo de volver del Corte Francés, para hacer el aprovisionamiento clásico de fin de semana ( 5 x Gordon's 10º + 5 x Optimo Bruno 11º ), y me encuentro las dos velas estas de las 14:30 .... juas....


Sr. Chinazo, me llena de satisfacción tenerle de nuevo entre nosotros.

Y Sr. GT, gran gif, a fe mía. Debería provocar a Pecatísima con alguna de sus ingeniosas prosas, no sé, algo como "Pecata turulata", o tal vez "Pecata tu mirada me mata", o incluso podríamos aceptar como válido "Pecata maldita funcionata".... lo dejo a su discreción.

Caballeros, no se ofusquen. El momento de cerrar la semana llegó ya hace algunas horas; creen por ventura que las velas que hemos visto en el entorno de las 14:30, pueden llamarse mercado o algo que se le parezca ?

Permanecer abierto un Viernes más allá de las 12:00, es llamar a la puerta de los problemas.

Cierren, por Dios, cierren la semana. Y hablemos de cosas interesantes. Como de la 6 o'clock.


----------



## J-Z (9 Mar 2012)

Jornada leoncia y manipuladora como pocas.


----------



## ghkghk (9 Mar 2012)

Joder con Redesa, camino del -10%.


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Jurly murly... acabo de volver del Corte Francés, para hacer el aprovisionamiento clásico de fin de semana ( 5 x Gordon's 10º + 5 x Optimo Bruno 11º ), y me encuentro las dos velas estas de las 14:30 .... juas....
> 
> 
> Sr. Chinazo, me llena de satisfacción tenerle de nuevo entre nosotros.
> ...



Deje en paz a pecata que tiene el ojal roto con las gamesas.
Me ha mirado un tuerto... menos mal que no llevaba muchas.
Esta mala suerte en el casino debe de ser porque soy muy afortunada en amores... mi niña y mi marido me quieren mucho. :rolleye::rolleye::rolleye:
Y claro, no se puede tener todo en la vida... ¿o sí? ienso:ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Mar 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Deje en paz a pecata que tiene el ojal roto con las gamesas.
> Me ha mirado un tuerto... menos mal que no llevaba muchas.
> Esta mala suerte en el casino debe de ser porque soy muy afortunada en amores... mi niña y mi marido me quieren mucho. :rolleye::rolleye::rolleye:
> Y claro, no se puede tener todo en la vida... ¿o sí? ienso:ienso:



No le busque más explicación que un post de P.G. justo cuando realizaba su operación ::


----------



## pollastre (9 Mar 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Jornada leoncia y manipuladora como pocas.




Le sorprenderá esto, pero hemos tenido todo lo contrario.... día con ausencia total de institucionales, volumen gacelo (no más de +-400 Daxies netos a lo largo del día) y oscilaciones totalmente contenidas.

El cachondeo de las 14:30 se debe más a la ausencia de contrapartes fuertes, que a la inyección real de contratos.

Me explico, si Ud. tiene a 100 gacelos dispuestos a jugar a la bonoloto, y un DOM ladder medio vacío, incluso un número relativamente modesto de contratos puede provocar un terremoto en el precio. Esa es la situación que hemos vivido a las 14:30.

No es que se hayan jugado decenas de miles de contratos: se han jugado apenas unos pocos miles, pero el campo estaba libre de institucionales (no había contrapartes compradoras/vendedoras con fuerza real) así que la mínima actividad gacelera, meneaba el precio de forma [engañosamente] sencilla.

Nunca decrece mi admiración por los institucionales. No sólo se han inventado el AT para que la gente pique, sino que además han sido capaces de hacer que, incluso en los días en que los gacelos se matan los unos contra los otros, éstos piensen que en realidad el día ha sido manipulado por los leoncios.

Son sublimes.


----------



## patilltoes (9 Mar 2012)

Pido perdon por no leer el hilo y buscarlo. Dicho esto, ¿que pasa con REE y Enagas?


----------



## J-Z (9 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Le sorprenderá esto, pero hemos tenido todo lo contrario.... día con ausencia total de institucionales, volumen gacelo (no más de +-400 Daxies netos a lo largo del día) y oscilaciones totalmente contenidas.
> 
> El cachondeo de las 14:30 se debe más a la ausencia de contrapartes fuertes, que a la inyección real de contratos.
> 
> ...



Me refiero al churribex y a valores en particular, no creo que 100 gacelos muevan REE, SAB, ENG y GAM como lo están haciendo hoy.


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No le busque más explicación que un post de P.G. justo cuando realizaba su operación ::



En vez de poner "me ha mirado un tuerto" iba a poner "me ha mirado un gato de cola gorda" pero me ha dado yuyu mentar a la bicha...

Aprovecho el post para preguntarle al gatito: ¿donde tiene puesto el SL de sus largos? ¿por qué no ha esperado usted a su tan cacareado objetivo bajista de 7600? ¿estamos ante una nueva operación cantada en riguroso directo, punto de entrada-punto de salida, "1000 puntitos arriba, 1000 puntitos abajo"?


----------



## pollastre (9 Mar 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Me refiero al churribex y a valores en particular, no creo que 100 gacelos muevan REE, SAB, ENG y GAM como lo están haciendo hoy.




Sin duda, sin duda... pero lea en perspectiva, por favor: decía "100 gacelos" como ejemplo, de la misma forma que podemos decir "cuatro gatos".

No obstante, permítame insistir en mi post anterior: no subestime un ladder vacío o con contrapartes débiles, ya que unos pocos cientos de contratos podrían menear el precio de forma brutal cuando no hay contrapartes disponibles para tomar los trades.

Y en el día de hoy, se lo aseguro, sólo había cuatro gatos en los ladder: Ud., yo, y los habituales de este hilo.

Créame, "los otros" hoy estaban fuera.


----------



## pollastre (9 Mar 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Aprovecho el post para preguntarle al gatito: ¿donde tiene puesto el SL de sus largos? ¿por qué no ha esperado usted a su tan cacareado objetivo bajista de 7600? ¿estamos ante una nueva operación cantada en riguroso directo, punto de entrada-punto de salida, "1000 puntitos arriba, 1000 puntitos abajo"?




Detecto furia contenida, nivel 5 ::::

Una respuesta ligeramente equivocada por parte del GGT (Gato Gafe Troll), y pasamos a super-pecata nivel 6, se vuelve rubia y el indicador de energía supera las 1000 unidades :ouch:


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Sin duda, sin duda... pero lea en perspectiva, por favor: decía "100 gacelos" como ejemplo, de la misma forma que podemos decir "cuatro gatos".
> 
> No obstante, permítame insistir en mi post anterior: no subestime un ladder vacío o con contrapartes débiles, ya que unos pocos cientos de contratos podrían menear el precio de forma brutal cuando no hay contrapartes disponibles para tomar los trades.
> 
> ...



¡No diga gatos!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Mar 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Deje en paz a pecata que tiene el ojal roto con las gamesas.
> Me ha mirado un tuerto... menos mal que no llevaba muchas.
> Esta mala suerte en el casino debe de ser porque soy muy afortunada en amores... mi niña y mi marido me quieren mucho. :rolleye::rolleye::rolleye:
> Y claro, no se puede tener todo en la vida... ¿o sí? ienso:ienso:



Siento lo de tus gamesas, pero es que lo han hecho de libro.

Lo bajan a los infiernos, sube al día siguiente hasta 2.35€, lo vuelven a bajar a los infiernos y hoy "justo" antes del peponazo lo suben hasta 2.34€ (me imagino que la mayoría de cortos sobre GAM tendrían el SL en 2.36€ y de ahí lo suben con la subasta a 2.60€...

Saludos...

PD: No tenías SL o no se te ha ejecutado...?
PD2: REE -10%?


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Detecto furia contenida, nivel 5 ::::
> 
> Una respuesta ligeramente equivocada por parte del GGT (Gato Gafe Troll), y pasamos a super-pecata nivel 6, se vuelve rubia y el indicador de energía supera las 1000 unidades :ouch:



Pues me acabo de tomar una benzodiacepina... no habrá hecho efecto aún.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Mar 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Pido perdon por no leer el hilo y buscarlo. Dicho esto, ¿que pasa con REE y Enagas?












Buenas sr. patilltoes!!!


----------



## patilltoes (9 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> a) ¿Electricas chungo = previsión de disminución venta energia=peores perspectivas económicas=guano generalizado?
> b) ¿Electricas chungo = se van a zampar el déficit tarífario con _potatoes_?
> 
> ienso:



El deficit de tarifa no afecta a REE. Es solo distribuidora, ¿que pasa aqui?


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Mar 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Siento lo de tus gamesas, pero es que lo han hecho de libro.
> 
> Lo bajan a los infiernos, sube al día siguiente hasta 2.35€, lo vuelven a bajar a los infiernos y hoy "justo" antes del peponazo lo suben hasta 2.34€ (me imagino que la mayoría de cortos sobre GAM tendrían el SL en 2.36€ y de ahí lo suben con la subasta a 2.60€...
> 
> ...



No se ha ejecutado... :´´´´´(


----------



## patilltoes (9 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Buenas sr. patilltoes!!!



A las buenas. Y si, eso me temo. En REE han cambiado a Atienza, que no molestaba nada y dejaba hacer a los que saben. Pero no se que pasa con Enagas.

Lo unico que se me ocurre es que España vaya a vender sus participaciones industriales o yo que se.


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Detecto furia contenida, nivel 5 ::::
> 
> Una respuesta ligeramente equivocada por parte del GGT (Gato Gafe Troll), y pasamos a super-pecata nivel 6, se vuelve rubia y el indicador de energía supera las 1000 unidades :ouch:



Creo que el tanteo va Gordon's 3 - Optimo bruno 4


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Mar 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> En vez de poner "me ha mirado un tuerto" iba a poner "me ha mirado un gato de cola gorda" pero me ha dado yuyu mentar a la bicha...
> 
> Aprovecho el post para preguntarle al gatito: ¿donde tiene puesto el SL de sus largos? ¿por qué no ha esperado usted a su tan cacareado objetivo bajista de 7600? ¿estamos ante una nueva operación cantada en riguroso directo, punto de entrada-punto de salida, "1000 puntitos arriba, 1000 puntitos abajo"?



es por la aparicion de gacelas vendedoras en cantidad 

objetivo 8800 no creo que de para mas


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (9 Mar 2012)

bueno, han estado todo el dia esperando a los datos de las 14:30. Una vez han decidido hacia donde moverse, la entrada era "facil". 14.000 contratos en el bund a las 14:30, en 2 min. bonito movimiento de 30 pipos.

topamos con resistencia y ahora veremos que deciden los pumas, si seguimos para bingo o para "hoy" ya basta de subir.

sr. pollastre: no le veia otaku de dragon ball.


----------



## J-Z (9 Mar 2012)

Y tu SL? que ya vas palmando 40 pips, aunque deben ser imaginarios claro


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Mar 2012)

REE tiene su tendencial alcista de largo plazo sobre los 31€ y lleva respetándola 12 años.

Ayer estaba a 38€ hoy a 34€...

Saludos...


----------



## pollastre (9 Mar 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Siento lo de tus gamesas, pero es que lo han hecho de libro.
> 
> Lo bajan a los infiernos, sube al día siguiente hasta 2.35€, lo vuelven a bajar a los infiernos y hoy "justo" antes del peponazo lo suben hasta 2.34€ (me imagino que la mayoría de cortos sobre GAM tendrían el SL en 2.36€ y de ahí lo suben con la subasta a 2.60€...
> 
> ...




Hablemos un poco en serio ahora.

Bien entendido que hay muchas aproximaciones al mercado, y muchas formas de operar; no necesariamente una tiene que ser superior a la otra.

Pero que el puto diablo me lleve, si soy capaz de comprender cómo hay gente (y la hay... ¡ y mucha !) capaz de apostar - porque ése es el término adecuado - su dinero a acciones de una empresa determinada.

Esta mañana el loro Juanchi Pilongui, porque se le mete en los ******** decide comprarle 480Mw a Gamesa. Empresa chicharro donde las haya, sabido y reconocido por todos.

Se suspende la cotización - porque los cojones del loro Juanchi lo valen - y cuando se reanuda, tenemos un +13%. 

Los largos, tenemos pedrea de lotería.
Los cortos, con el ojal de talla 5.

No puedo comprenderlo.

¿Qué ciencia hay en eso? ¿Qué predicibilidad? ¿Qué matemáticas?

Los índices no se "suspenden de cotización". Siempre están ahí. Pero las acciones de una empresa... ¿qué continuidad tienen? 

Si le pica un huevo al consejero delegado... ¿he perdido el 30% de mi inversión?

Si la CNMV abre un expediente informativo a una empresa - que luego se materializará en sanción o no - , ¿ he perdido otro 50% ?

Será mi ignorancia lo que no me permite ver, cómo es posible que la gente apueste su dinero contra eventos que están absolutamente fuera, no ya de su control, sino de cualquier tipo de aproximación probabilística, ya sea lineal o no lineal.

Vamos, y digo las gamesas... como podría decir cualquier otra empresa. Cualquiera. No piensen que tengo nada en especial contra GAM...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Mar 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> El deficit de tarifa no afecta a REE. Es solo distribuidora, ¿que pasa aqui?



Lo mismo le toca pagar el pato también de forma sorpresiva para algunos accionistas ::

edit: Sr. Pollastre, a veces [si no recuerdo mal...] los índices tambíen han suspendido su cotización por _problemas informáticos_, ejem.... :fiufiu: :fiufiu:

A su favor que las acciones de bajo volumen son el co** de la Bernarda. 
En el fondo usted es un leoncio in-spirit que ya no siente la emoción de meterse en un chicharritos de estos  .


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Mar 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> REE tiene su tendencial alcista de largo plazo sobre los 31€ y lleva respetándola 12 años.
> 
> Ayer estaba a 38€ hoy a 34€...
> 
> Saludos...



Cárpatos lo achaca a problemas de regulación...


----------



## pollastre (9 Mar 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Creo que el tanteo va Gordon's 3 - Optimo bruno 4




wetVivaPiñata, que te pierdes.... ::::::

Mi primera Gordon's de toda la semana, la tengo abierta aquí ahora mismo. 

Amos hombre, ni siquiera acabo de empezar


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Mar 2012)

Pues vea esta noticia señor pôllastre: La CNE propone subir siete cntimos la gasolina para financiar las renovables | Economa | elmundo.es

Saludos...


----------



## pollastre (9 Mar 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues vea esta noticia señor pôllastre: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-centimos-gasolina-financiar-renovables.html
> 
> Saludos...




Estamos perdidos, Sr. LCASC.

Este país está perdido.

Lancen la boya. Lzs mujeres y los informáticos primero.


----------



## Ajetreo (9 Mar 2012)

Aparte de todas las explicaciones racionales hay una más... Yo compré ayer REE y aunque a veces luego suban (no siempre) siempre que compro algo al día siguiente baja. En las salidas voy bien pero en las entradas soy una pena


----------



## patilltoes (9 Mar 2012)

Ahi esta el gato de Schroedinger.


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Mar 2012)

Día de chicharros: Ercros +7%

Y a Bankia le están pegando desde primera hora,tiene mucho volumen.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Mar 2012)

Va a coger la moto su put* madre.
Están como put*as cabras.


----------



## pollastre (9 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Va a coger la moto su put* madre.
> Están como put*as cabras.




Ni siquiera....

....


... la Panigale S, Sr. GT ?


Mal, Zeus.
Muy mal.


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> wetVivaPiñata, que te pierdes.... ::::::
> 
> Mi primera Gordon's de toda la semana, la tengo abierta aquí ahora mismo.
> 
> Amos hombre, ni siquiera acabo de empezar



Pues salud y a sorbitos cortos!


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Estamos perdidos, Sr. LCASC.
> 
> Este país está perdido.
> 
> Lancen la boya. Lzs mujeres y los informáticos primero.



No, no 

si se trata de este país, los funcionarios primero


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> No, no
> 
> si se trata de este país, los funcionarios primero



Gracias amigo pepitoria... :cook:


----------



## J-Z (9 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Día de chicharros: Ercros +7%
> 
> Y a Bankia le están pegando desde primera hora,tiene mucho volumen.



Molaría que alguien que tenga las 10 posis contratadas pusiese la afoto o un vídeo de como compra el cuidador en 3 € no dejando que baje.


----------



## pollastre (9 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> si se trata de este país, los funcionarios primero



Definitivamente se nos va.

lancen la boya :XX::XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ni siquiera....
> 
> ....
> 
> ...




Mire, si me la regala, no le voy a hacer un feo a usted. Precisamente a usted, apreciado conforero, faro de alejandría para las gacelas, gurú de los gintoniques, experto culinario....

[Mode te vihilo lah luces de navidah si jase farta payo off]


----------



## patilltoes (9 Mar 2012)

Ala, dentro de Enagas a 14.25€, me deseo suerte a mi mismo en esta eleccion de cara a la jubilacion. Si REE vuelve a 31€ en los proximos dias me meto mas.


----------



## faraico (9 Mar 2012)

BUenos días por decir algo.

Vendidas ayer Gamesa a 2,27...adiós 800 eurazos de ganancia...ya podrían haber hecho esto ayer, cabrones!

Pasen un buen finde....me quedo por aquí a ver qué pasa8:


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Mar 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Molaría que alguien que tenga las 10 posis contratadas pusiese la afoto o un vídeo de como compra el cuidador en 3 € no dejando que baje.



Cada vez que abres un corto en Bankia un anciano se queda sin recuperar el dinero de sus preferentes ::


----------



## J-Z (9 Mar 2012)

Venga que descarrilamos.


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> BUenos días por decir algo.
> 
> Vendidas ayer Gamesa a 2,27...adiós 800 eurazos de ganancia...ya podrían haber hecho esto ayer, cabrones!
> 
> Pasen un buen finde....me quedo por aquí a ver qué pasa8:



Sr. Faraico, haga como yo y piense que el coste de oportunidad no existe (son los padres)


----------



## faraico (9 Mar 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Sr. Faraico, haga como yo y piense que el coste de oportunidad no existe (son los padres)



Lo que jode es ver cómo barrieron ayer los largos un poco prudentes (por SL y eso) que pudiese haber.....la bajaron a 2,22!!

Y de ahí para arriba....y hoy...hoy....en fin...es viernes!!


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Lo que jode es ver cómo barrieron ayer los largos un poco prudentes (por SL y eso) que pudiese haber.....la bajaron a 2,22!!
> 
> Y de ahí para arriba....y hoy...hoy....en fin...es viernes!!



Está claro que estaba guionizado desde hace días...


----------



## Janus (9 Mar 2012)

Qué hijos de la gran ..... Me sacaron del ProShares VIX!!!!!, y menos mal que ayer salí de los 6 minis que si no tendría un ojete del tamaño de un balon de playa hinchado a tope.

Me han llevado todo el scalping currado con gran sudor en el día de hoy!!!!, ... su putísima madre!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Mar 2012)

Renault, menudo coñazo. 

Me voy a tener que mirar algún chicharrito de esos emossssionantes. 



Me voy a casa que hay que comer algo....

Hoy quiero una tarde guanera a poder ser


----------



## Janus (9 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Renault, menudo coñazo.
> 
> Me voy a tener que mirar algún chicharrito de esos emossssionantes.
> 
> ...



Veo en rojo los cruces de divisas (la vela del eurodolar es potente), veo en rojo el oro y la plata, algunos índices europeos ............. y el SP un poquito en verde.

Vamos allá, corto en SP.


----------



## FranR (9 Mar 2012)

Buenas tardes ejpculadores y gintónicos. ...


----------



## Defcon (9 Mar 2012)

Fitch rebaja la calificación de Grecia de 'C' a default selectivo

Fitch rebaja la calificación de Grecia de 'C' a default selectivo - elEconomista.es

Me juego que este finde lo hace Moody`s o S&P


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Mar 2012)

mantenemos largos hasta el viernes , vencimiento trimestral


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Buenas tardes ejpculadores y gintónicos. ...



Fuera de coñas, a mi este hilo me ha hecho un ejperto en gin y no me gustan. Estas navidades regalé un par de Mombasa y quedé como un señor :


----------



## FranR (9 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Fuera de coñas, a mi este hilo me ha hecho un ejperto en gin y no me gustan. Estas navidades regalé un par de Mombasa y quedé como un señor :



Yo soy más de cubata de Gordon´s con casera cola, pero no le diga nada a los pijos estos.


----------



## Adriangtir (9 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Veo en rojo los cruces de divisas (la vela del eurodolar es potente), veo en rojo el oro y la plata, algunos índices europeos ............. y el SP un poquito en verde.
> 
> Vamos allá, corto en SP.



Pues sigue tonteando con máximos... Hasta donde cree que bajara?


----------



## Janus (9 Mar 2012)

De momento sigue mandando el jefe SP.


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mantenemos largos hasta el viernes , vencimiento trimestral



Puede ser... 

Estudio de Vencimientos FIBEX
por D. Enrique Soriano


----------



## Janus (9 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Pues sigue tonteando con máximos... Hasta donde cree que bajara?



Los 1339 creo que debe testearlos otra vez salvo que supere los 1378. En ese escenario, hay que saltar del barco.
Ahora se puede entrar arriesgando 6 pipos.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Mar 2012)

SP500 ira a por nuevos maximos , pero el rally bajista se acerca :Baile:

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 16:36 ---------- El original se escribió a las 16:34 ----------




wetpiñata dijo:


> Puede ser...
> 
> Estudio de Vencimientos FIBEX
> por D. Enrique Soriano





la combinacion vencimientos , gacelas vendiendo a saco y rebote en 61,8 no suele fallar


----------



## Muttley (9 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Renault, menudo coñazo.
> 
> Me voy a tener que mirar algún chicharrito de esos emossssionantes.



Si? FSLR :XX:

Son unos coñas. Movimientos de menos del 5% diario no se consideran...hacia arriba....o hacia abajo. Da igual, les traen al pairo los futuros o los cierres de sesión como indicadores. Nadie tiene puta idea de que va a hacer el valor antes de comenzar la sesión. Hoy me tenía ustec con el botoncito para recolocar SL y punto de salida en plena apertura dependiendo de como fuera. Futuros y mercado tras cierre rojo claro....Han abierto mareando la perdiz 15 minutos hasta que "alguien" ha dicho....pepón!!!!....y un 6% arriba.
Eso sí...muy atento a los movimientos y el marcapasos bien engrasado. Ya que van p'arriba...salida establecida en 28.1. A ver si hay suertecilla y me sacan.


----------



## ponzi (9 Mar 2012)

¿Que os ha parecido la recompra a manos llenas? 

Gamesa
Abengoa

Desde las 15 han mandado un ordago al mercado de cuidado.
Y al final han picado muchas gacelas. Si os habéis fijado estaban vendiendo valores de forma selectiva mientras compraban otros.
Y ahora se están quitado la careta.
*De las recompras mas manipuladas que he visto en mucho tiempo*. 
Hoy estoy convencido que el informe de prestadas va a ser todo un show tanto por las acciones devueltas como por las prestadas a primera hora.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 16:44 ---------- El original se escribió a las 16:42 ----------

La CNE propone que suba la gasolina para poder financiar las energías renovables - elEconomista.es

Pasito a pasito, a este paso vamos a pagar mas de impuestos que de gasolina.


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> ¿Que os ha parecido la recompra a manos llenas?
> 
> 
> 
> Pasito a pasito, a este paso vamos a pagar mas de impuestos que de gasolina.



Ya lo hace actualmente


----------



## Janus (9 Mar 2012)

Corto en Hercules Offshore con stop en 5,15.


----------



## Estilicón (9 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Detecto furia contenida, nivel 5 ::::
> 
> Una respuesta ligeramente equivocada por parte del GGT (Gato Gafe Troll), y pasamos a super-pecata nivel 6, se vuelve rubia y el indicador de energía supera las 1000 unidades :ouch:



muahaha. Veo que no soy el único del hilo que de niño veía bola de dragón .


----------



## politicodemadreputa (9 Mar 2012)

Alguien sabe si estos del ISDA aseguran coches ??? tengo un fiat brava turbodiesel y ni dios me lo quiere asegurar a todo riesgo...


----------



## FranR (9 Mar 2012)

Me falta por ahí un 360 en Ibex, que se quedó cerca, pero por ahí queda colgado.


----------



## Adriangtir (9 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> muahaha. Veo que no soy el único del hilo que de niño veía bola de dragón .



Pollastre se afeitaba cuando veía bola de dragón...


----------



## politicodemadreputa (9 Mar 2012)

El lunes las Gamesas a 8 minimo :

La CNE propone subir siete cntimos la gasolina para financiar las renovables | Economa | elmundo.es


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Mar 2012)

Mulder como va el volumen


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Me falta por ahí un 360 en Ibex, que se quedó cerca, pero por ahí queda colgado.



en pre ha tocado 370. A ver si lo llevan ahí...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Mar 2012)

Venía pensando de camino a casa, "GT, creo que la has cagado colocando el SL, por encima del máximo anterior pero demasiado cerca de este"

Fuera perdiendo poco, pero fuera.
Semana positifa, cerramos chiringo, hasta la semana que viene.

Toca leer, tomar el sol, dormir y quizas comprarme una botellica de cognac, que este finde me han dejado solo :´( :´( :´( :´( :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :Baile: :Baile: :Baile: :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Mar 2012)

mantener los largos con un par , las gacelas vendieron a saco tres dias consecutivos y tenemos vencimientos trimestrales el viernes , no falla


----------



## Estilicón (9 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> ¿Que os ha parecido la recompra a manos llenas?
> 
> Gamesa
> Abengoa
> ...



¿podría ser el sabadell el tercer miembro de un triunvirato? ¿o sube por alguna noticia que no conozco?.

Es que me sorprende que al sabadell y al popular les hayan puesto a vivir a cortos desde que se quitó la prohibición, uno ahora suba y el otro.... 

Por cierto, leí que en alguna comunidad ya han subido la gasofa 5 céntimos hace nada. ¿Ahora 7 más?.


----------



## Janus (9 Mar 2012)

Sorprende bastante que el hostión en el eurodolar no termine de trasladarse a los índices. Sorprendente, cuanto durará eso?.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 17:05 ---------- El original se escribió a las 17:04 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Venía pensando de camino a casa, "GT, creo que la has cagado colocando el SL, por encima del máximo anterior pero demasiado cerca de este"
> 
> Fuera perdiendo poco, pero fuera.
> Semana positifa, cerramos chiringo, hasta la semana que viene.
> ...



Te has quedado solo?.

GT = Gran Triunfador.


----------



## FranR (9 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Sorprende bastante que el hostión en el eurodolar no termine de trasladarse a los índices. Sorprendente, cuanto durará eso?.
> 
> ---------- Mensaje añadido a las 17:05 ---------- El original se escribió a las 17:04 ----------
> 
> ...




Cuando toquen niveles clave...luego lo dejan caer.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Mar 2012)

euro cayendo y petrolio subiendo , guanazo asegurado :baba:


----------



## Estilicón (9 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Cuando toquen niveles clave...luego lo dejan caer.



¿Sigues pensando que cerraremos el trimestre en 7900?.


----------



## FranR (9 Mar 2012)

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 17:16 ---------- El original se escribió a las 17:15 ----------




Estilicón dijo:


> ¿Sigues pensando que cerraremos el trimestre en 7900?.



Me queda que se acerque un poquito más a los 8400, luego esa sería la idea.


----------



## Janus (9 Mar 2012)

La verdad es que hace falta un desencadenador al que echarle la culpa de una severa corrección porque:
-Estamos en un techo tremendo.
-Al que se llega después de una subida enorme sin descanso alguno.

Podría ser el desencadenador una noticia sorpresiva como puede ser la activación de los CDS?. Vamos es hablar por hablar pero lo que sí está claro es que ahora mismo en los mercados está el nivel de confianza al máximo.


----------



## bertok (9 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La verdad es que hace falta un desencadenador al que echarle la culpa de una severa corrección porque:
> -Estamos en un techo tremendo.
> -Al que se llega después de una subida enorme sin descanso alguno.
> 
> Podría ser el desencadenador una noticia sorpresiva como puede ser la activación de los CDS?. Vamos es hablar por hablar pero lo que sí está claro es que ahora mismo en los mercados está el nivel de confianza al máximo.



Tiene que guarrear un poco en el techo para eliminar parte de la tremenda inercia alcista que lleva.

Esto se refleja bastante claro en los indicadores.

Un poquito de paciencia ...


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Mar 2012)

El PG me tiene desconcertada, tan pronto clama por el guano como por pepón... entonces claro, ya no sé si es gafe para cortos, para largos o para todos.


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Mar 2012)

yo veia bola de dragon incluso ahora veo algunos capitulos Goku es genial un tio noble no como esos institucionales (Frezzer)

menuda hostia me han llevado un 6% de SL para despues ponerse a subir al 2 tick::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Mar 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> El PG me tiene desconcertada, tan pronto clama por el guano como por pepón... entonces claro, ya no sé si es gafe para cortos, para largos o para todos.



Para todos, sita Pecata, para todos.
P.G. es una singularidad en la suerte, puede hacer que dos eventos de caracter opuesto sean a la vez casos manifiestos de mala suerte.


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Mar 2012)

Bankia máximo diario 3.01, mínimo 3.00. El cuidador se quedó inundado de papel


----------



## ghkghk (9 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Bankia máximo diario 3.01, mínimo 3.00. El cuidador se quedó inundado de papel



Creo que hasta el 23 de marzo cambian preferentes por acciones, asi que si el 24 empiezan a cotizar las nuevas no va a haber cuidadores en el mundo para frenar la avalancha de decenas de millones de acciones a la venta. Porque el anciano que las reciba, la misma mañana las pone a la venta. Lo saben hasta los chinos.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (9 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> ¿podría ser el sabadell el tercer miembro de un triunvirato? ¿o sube por alguna noticia que no conozco?.
> 
> Es que me sorprende que al sabadell y al popular les hayan puesto a vivir a cortos desde que se quitó la prohibición, uno ahora suba y el otro....
> 
> Por cierto, leí que en alguna comunidad ya han subido la gasofa 5 céntimos hace nada. ¿Ahora 7 más?.



Es muy complejo analizar un banco, nose a que se debe la diferencia.Puede ser que el sabadell tenga mas caida acumulada en menos tiempo.Tb habria que ver el free float de cada uno. Como sigan subiendo los impuestos de la gasolina muchas empresas van a empezar a cambiar su flota de vehiculos de reparto a nivel local. Como el barril suba a 170 el efecto palanca con los impuestos en el combustible va a ser de ordago.Para mi la cifra de dolor es superar los 2 eu,principalmente porque vivimos en un pais donde la mayoria de mercancias se transportan por carretera. Esto va a hacer otro efecto palanca sobre bienes de consumo basicos.Ya me veo consumiendo naranjas apalancadas por 50 como si de un futuro o etf se tratara.


----------



## paulistano (9 Mar 2012)

Offtopic para pecata y alguno más que quiera joder al vecino...el título de la web lo dice bien clarito...

eso sí, hacen falta unos buenos altavoces


jodealvecino.com


----------



## tarrito (9 Mar 2012)

tenemos nuevo forero de HVEI35 lol 

Guerrero niega ser cocainómano: sólo me gustan los cigarrillos Marlboro "y el gintonic de Beefeater" - EcoDiario.es


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Mar 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> tenemos nuevo forero de HVEI35 lol
> 
> Guerrero niega ser cocainómano: sólo me gustan los cigarrillos Marlboro "y el gintonic de Beefeater" - EcoDiario.es



Jor, qué susto!... Por un momento el único Guerrero que se me ocurría era Julen!


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Mar 2012)

como se ve en el grafico las gacelas venden en masa , incluso hoy mismo 

vemos como el estocastico se esta girando , los largos estan justificados


----------



## Mulder (9 Mar 2012)

A las buenas tardes-noches!

Vaya día de curre que he tenido, últimamente me sepultan literalmente con tareas estúpidas, pero bueno, es lo que hay.

Hoy no pondré el volumen de los leoncios pero si quiero hacer notar una curiosidad que he visto hoy en mi (pseudo) AI, a las 16:04 ha dado su máxima probabilidad del día:

LARGOS: 99.358975% - CORTOS: 0.641025%

Impresionante el subidón que han hecho en ese momento, ha sido el único momento aprovechable con mayúsculas de la sesión, a pesar de que ha reaccionado algo tarde para lo que sería ideal, este tipo de probabilidades es rarísimo verlas.

Lo digo para que sepan que no todo el día ha sido tan gacelero como se ha dicho y que algunos movimientos se han ajustado firmemente a la probabilidad.


----------



## Janus (9 Mar 2012)

Joder, vaya arreón que le han metido, sin pausa y constante. The last hour begins!

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 21:00 ---------- El original se escribió a las 20:57 ----------

Hercules Offshore rompe la directriz alcista en timeframes de horas. A recoger reward ....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Mar 2012)

¿serán capaces de dejar el sp en 67 que los tres últimos días no hayan hecho sino marear la perdiz?


----------



## Janus (9 Mar 2012)

La ISDA declara un evento de crédito en Grecia: se activarán los seguros de impago - elEconomista.es

Joder, esta todo anestesiado o es que están los traders de fin de semana?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La ISDA declara un evento de crédito en Grecia: se activarán los seguros de impago - elEconomista.es
> 
> Joder, esta todo anestesiado o es que están los traders de fin de semana?



¿guano? ¿no guano? ¿o ya estaba descontado? ::


----------



## Janus (9 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿guano? ¿no guano? ¿o ya estaba descontado? ::



Bueno, de momento nada pero vamos a ver el cierre de hoy. A ver si enseñan la patita. Si no sucede nada hoy o el lunes, ful del Estambul ...


----------



## pollastre (9 Mar 2012)

Este fin de semana les dejo una recomendación especial... se trata de una rara avis:








Ojete-calor: ginebra muy, muy compleja, destilada con 47 botánicos diferentes (de ahí parte del nombre), así que como advertencia, procuren mantener la sencillez en el maridaje.

Esto es, una tónica con sabor pronunciado, matará a la 47 u ocultará parte de sus botánicos. Esto debería hacerles descartar cosas como la 6 o'clock (lima), la schweppes botanical (en cualquiera de sus versiones), y las versiones _mediterranean _y _lemon _de la Fever Tree, por poner un ejemplo.

Por el contrario, una tónica neutra (que no es lo mismo que sencilla) es lo indicado aquí, en mi opinión: una 1724 (mi elección personal), una Fever Tree normal, o incluso una Fentimanns.

Pasen un buen fin de semana, y tengan cuidado ahí fuera ::


----------



## Ajetreo (9 Mar 2012)

Por lo que pone en la noticia tan solo "abre la puerta", aún no significa que los millones salgan corriendo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Mar 2012)

Sr. P


----------



## ponzi (9 Mar 2012)

[/QUOTE]Se están dando la vuelta los valores medianos del continuo y estando en soportes clave de largo plazo

Acciones del IBEX MEDIUM CAP® (Bolsa de Madrid)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Mar 2012)

Sus dejo que estoy viendo Hellraiser II :s

de regalo ejercicio de estilo...

[Google]


----------



## Claca (9 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Se están dando la vuelta los valores medianos del continuo y estando en soportes clave de largo plazo
> 
> Acciones del IBEX MEDIUM CAP® (Bolsa de Madrid)



En mi opinión esto no es así:

Ya desde hace semanas planteaba esta posibilidad y hacia un seguimiento de la misma (este es el último mensaje que colgué al respecto):



Claca dijo:


> Mañana a ver qué vela nos deja la semana, podría ser la del cambio:



La figura de giro sigue sin activarse y la estructura alcista de estos últimos meses se ha roto. Mientras, el NIKKEI, que partía de un situación muy parecida, sí ha logrado un giro claro y ha peponizado, tal y como he ido comentando desde que rompiera la resistencia:



Claca dijo:


> Venga, un poco de amor para el foro, el NIKKEI:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Claca dijo:


> NIKKEI:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que la posibilidad de giro del MEDIUM sigue ahí, sí, pero ahora mismo tenemos un doble techete y un intento frustrado de romper la resistencia que otros sí han aprovechado.


----------



## ponzi (9 Mar 2012)

¿Algún forero sabe alguna página donde tengan las cotizaciones históricas de 10, 30 mas o mas años y que deje hacer un volcado a excel?

Quiero para iberdrola,sp500,ibex,

El economista solo me deja dos años

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 23:00 ---------- El original se escribió a las 22:54 ----------




Claca dijo:


> En mi opinión esto no es así:
> 
> Ya desde hace semanas planteaba esta posibilidad y hacia un seguimiento de la misma (este es el último mensaje que colgué al respecto):
> 
> ...




Muchas gracias Claca. Se nota que dedicas mucho a los gráficos. Haces sencillo y evidente lo que para el resto de los mortales no lo es

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 23:04 ---------- El original se escribió a las 23:00 ----------

El coche eléctrico más potente del mundo - Ecomotor.es

Como es el comienzo del fin de semana a riesgo de hacer la competencia a chinito con sus bmw os traigo un eléctrico con 700 CV de potencia que hará las delicias de todos los ibertrolos

Buen fin de semana


----------



## Estilicón (9 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> ¿Algún forero sabe alguna página donde tengan las cotizaciones históricas de 10, 30 mas o mas años y que deje hacer un volcado a excel?
> 
> Quiero para iberdrola,sp500,ibex,



En labolsa.com vienen las cotizaciones desde el 2000.

No viene para exportar directamente a excel, pero si por ejemplo, vas a la zona de histórico de IBE:

LaBolsa.com : Mercado Continuo : Iberdrola (IBE): Cotización Iberdrola: Cotización Marzo 2012

Abajo tienes un enlace por años. Si pulsas uno te aparece una página con la tabla de cotizaciones de todas las sesiones de ese año (max, min, cierre y volumen). Como digo, no puedes exportarlo a excel directamente pero se puede copiar y pegar en una hoja excel y te queda bien formateado.

También tienes el ibex y el sp.


----------



## Ajetreo (9 Mar 2012)

Si necesitan ayuda para pasarlo a excel, 

Servidora se ofrece, pero mañana que ahora ya cierro el ordenador


----------



## Janus (10 Mar 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Si necesitan ayuda para pasarlo a excel,
> 
> Servidora se ofrece, pero mañana que ahora ya cierro el ordenador



En yahoo finance se puede exportar a excel vía formato csv.


----------



## faraico (10 Mar 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> A ver si va a confundir Ud gacelas con un Hedge de tres kojones.
> 
> ¿Cómo sabe que son gacelas?
> 
> ...



Pero bueno, eso no es un bulo ya desmontado??

Lo de los aviones es nuevo, que pasa que esedia contrataron miles de actores oara estar en la calle fingiendo que unos aviones se chocaban contra las torres, corrieno peligro fisico, matando a 3000 tios con la bromita y tal....

Disculpe pero semerece esto)


----------



## VOTIN (10 Mar 2012)

Eso estaria bien,pongamos por caso a ABENGOA,si pasa de 14 a 7,valdria 600 millones de euros por su valor de capitalizacion,si sigue ganando 270 millones al año se podria con los beneficios de 2 años casi comprar la empresa sin pagar nada
Por no hablar de repsol a 9 euros y muchas mas ,con lo que ganan en un par de años saldria
gratis la compra...................
Vienen los chinos,opan la mitad de las empresas españolas fuertes y con sus mismos beneficios en 2 o 3 años a los sumo se pagan solas y luego tienen un imperio........

Eso se entiende en APPLE que cotiza a 550 $ la accion,etc pero llevarlo al mercado español y poner el ibex a 4000 supongo que seria porque hay una guerra y en ese caso
tambien seria caro el ibex a 4000 y ninguna empresa daria beneficios y estarian todas arruinadas para ese caso......¿para que comprar acciones de empresas quebradas?


----------



## Adriangtir (10 Mar 2012)

A mi lo que más me gusta son los nombres:
"Ciclo equinoccio de primavera"

Que imaginación flower power


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Mar 2012)

Uf como está esto.

Ayer alguien se paso con la gyn


----------



## ponzi (10 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> En labolsa.com vienen las cotizaciones desde el 2000.
> 
> No viene para exportar directamente a excel, pero si por ejemplo, vas a la zona de histórico de IBE:
> 
> ...





Ajetreo dijo:


> Si necesitan ayuda para pasarlo a excel,
> 
> Servidora se ofrece, pero mañana que ahora ya cierro el ordenador





Janus dijo:


> En yahoo finance se puede exportar a excel vía formato csv.




Muchas gracias.
De momento he descargado el fichero de iberdrola pero solo hay datos desde enero de 2003. Lo único he tenido problemas ya que los datos están separados por puntos y para las formulas de excel necesito que este en comas. Con la otra versión de excel lo modificaba a través de formato de celda pero con esta no me deja.
He hecho una primera aproximación cogiendo los datos de principios de cada año.
La rentabilidad media anualizada a pesar de las caídas de 2009 y 2011 desde 2003 es del 7%.


----------



## kemao2 (10 Mar 2012)

¿ALguien sabe como invertir en Litio via ETF o CFDs?


El precio del litio sube un 235% y dispara el estatus de Bolivia - elConfidencial.com

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 16:37 ---------- El original se escribió a las 16:34 ----------

Tal y como ha dicho MV tras el vencimiento de marzo o como mucho tras el cierre del trimestre empieza el guano en USA, y por lo que se ha visto por cada 1% que cae USA Europa cae un 3% :: . Ya son muchos graficos desde Elliot hasta el tecnico tradicional los que lo conf¡rman. Y creo que efectivamente así será.






Sleepwalk dijo:


> *Posible techo de mercado en este marzo 2012. Las caídas podrían superar el 50%.*
> Carlos Montero - Viernes, 09 de Marzo
> 
> En alguna otra ocasión les he hablado de los patrones cíclicos. Básicamente esta es una teoría que defiende que existen diversos patrones que se repiten cíclicamente en el mercado. Los analistas e inversores que trabajan por este método de análisis, aprovechan estos patrones para establecer techos y suelos de mercado.
> ...


----------



## ponzi (10 Mar 2012)

kemao2 dijo:


> ¿ALguien sabe como invertir en Litio via ETF o CFDs?
> 
> 
> El precio del litio sube un 235% y dispara el estatus de Bolivia - elConfidencial.com
> ...



finance.yahoo.com/q?s=LIT


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Mar 2012)

Me incorporo a la sesion vespertina solo para decir que *watchmen* está muy, pero que muy bien. Más de 3h pegado a la pantalla. 

Ale, voy a hacer una visita Mr. P. style al corte frances a ver que pillo!

Pásen buena tarde.

Por cierto, el SP si que lo veo a menos de 1000, pero el ibex a 4000 sería ya el despiporre. Quien sabe, ¿no?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (10 Mar 2012)

Telefónica, mientras no supere los 12,61-62 (50% del marubozu del 06/03/2012) que está respetando, sigue con buen objetivo bajista. En todo caso, el mismo ya está activado al caer de los 12,6-,12,5, con objetivo variable entre 11,7-11,6 (yo siempre digo que cuando llevemos + de un 10% ganado en el corto, conviene ir poniendo stops de protección de ganancia).
Cierto es que parece que está haciendo un canal, pero repito que el objetivo bajista es claro (quizás con el tiempo, nos vayamos por debajo de los 10 €).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Mar 2012)

Comparto lo que dice sr. ANHQV,

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/289621-habeis-visto-ibex-35-marzo-2012-a-134.html#post5937261

Me imagino que el detonante de un buen guano telefoniquero vendrá cuando recorten el dividendo... ::



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Baja porque tiene que bajar
> Me encanta esta respuesta.
> 
> Ahora ya en serio, viendo el gráfico semanal (Mestre Clackish style)se puede llevar usted un susto.
> ...





---------- Mensaje añadido a las 17:18 ---------- El original se escribió a las 17:03 ----------

Por cierto, revisando mi correo he encontrado esto, que creo que será de utilidad para Sita Pecata minuta (alias rata de calcuta 


Spoiler



I want by ban


)

Armas frente a un vecino imposible - Enalquiler.com


----------



## HisHoliness (10 Mar 2012)

Joder , justo ahora iba a preguntar por telefónica....tenia pensado ,meter 4k€ quebtengo sueltos...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Mar 2012)

No haga caso a dos frikazos que postean en inet....

¿que se le puede sacar un 10% en un mes?Por técnico (miro a derecha e izquierda cada vez que escribo esto por si aparace un zombi) es posible. Con esto quiero decir que no se rompería el escenario bajista que algunos por aqui manejamos. Fíjese que el SP está en máximos, la economía brasileña todavía en aceptable salud y mire como está TEF. En cuanto estornude uno de los dos, TEF se nos va a la UVI.

Pero lo dicho, no se fíe de un pirata.... ::


----------



## Janus (10 Mar 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Telefónica, mientras no supere los 12,61-62 (50% del marubozu del 06/03/2012) que está respetando, sigue con buen objetivo bajista. En todo caso, el mismo ya está activado al caer de los 12,6-,12,5, con objetivo variable entre 11,7-11,6 (yo siempre digo que cuando llevemos + de un 10% ganado en el corto, conviene ir poniendo stops de protección de ganancia).
> Cierto es que parece que está haciendo un canal, pero repito que el objetivo bajista es claro (quizás con el tiempo, nos vayamos por debajo de los 10 €).



Muy bien pintado. A 11,7-11,9 es donde se debería dirigir. Como pierda rápido el mínimo del último velón rojo, .... para allá va.


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Mar 2012)

La que está para cortos es Bankia como se salten al cuidador en los 3€. Con el Popular funcionó esta semana y en octubre con +5% de easy reward.


----------



## Cimoc (10 Mar 2012)

off topic

Mi pequeño homenaje a un dibujante genial.

Jean Giraud - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Pepe Broz (10 Mar 2012)

Un genio


----------



## Claca (10 Mar 2012)

IBEX MEDIUM CAP:













Situación de medio y corto plazo. La zona de soporte más importante se respeta, pero ha perdido la fuerza que exige una resistencia como la que tiene por delante.


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Mar 2012)

El Boss Calopez se pondrá contento, citan Burbuja en papel salmón

Consecuencias de la crisis económica: el madmaxismo y el lonchafinismo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Mar 2012)

vá por ustedes:....


----------



## Pepe Broz (10 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX MEDIUM CAP:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gracias por los gráficos Claca.
¿Hay algun motivo por el que use el Ibex medium caps o es simplemente extrapolable?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Mar 2012)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> Gracias por los gráficos Claca.
> ¿Hay algun motivo por el que use el Ibex medium caps o es simplemente extrapolable?



El sr. Claca es un frikazo de cuidado, lo mismo se echa de novia a Animosa, lo mismo se curra gráficas del medium caps. Nunca sabes por donde va a salir. No se lo tenga en cuenta, es un buen chico.


:XX:


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> vá por ustedes:....




Disfrute y tenga cuidado no sea que mañana ...





[/QUOTE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Mar 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Disfrute y tenga cuidado no sea que mañana ...



:XX:

Si no llevo la cuenta mal, mañana es domingo, _No Problemo_, no hay que currar mañana.... _oh wait!!!!_ :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Claca (10 Mar 2012)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> Gracias por los gráficos Claca.
> ¿Hay algun motivo por el que use el Ibex medium caps o es simplemente extrapolable?



Cada índice es un mundo, cito éste porque el movimiento que realiza es más fácil de "entender", pero también es verdad que el giro de mercado pienso que se daría con todas las bolsas rompiendo resistencias y en este sentido sí puede servir de termómetro a la hora de analizar la salud del mercado español. El IBEX está asquerosamente lateral y eso confunde a la gente, por este motivo últimamente intento no darle tanto protagonismo, aunque hace poco lo comenté en este post:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sto-ibex-35-marzo-2012-a-179.html#post5949004

Tengo un grafiquillo por ahí -aunque este es de pago -, en el que se vería muy lógico que el IBEX hiciera un gesto particular antes de girarse definitivamente. Intentaré comentar algo al respecto si se da el caso.


----------



## FranR (10 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Cada índice es un mundo, cito éste porque el movimiento que realiza es más fácil de "entender", pero también es verdad que el giro de mercado pienso que se daría con todas las bolsas rompiendo resistencias y en este sentido sí puede servir de termómetro a la hora de analizar la salud del mercado español. El IBEX está asquerosamente lateral y eso confunde a la gente, por este motivo últimamente intento no darle tanto protagonismo, aunque hace poco lo comenté en este post:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sto-ibex-35-marzo-2012-a-179.html#post5949004
> 
> Tengo un grafiquillo por ahí -aunque este es de pago -, en el que se vería muy lógico que el IBEX hiciera un gesto particular antes de girarse definitivamente. Intentaré comentar algo al respecto si se da el caso.



Si ese gráfico, le dice que el giro en primer término se haría sobre los 415, confirmándose al perder los 150, me daría una gran alegría.
Primer objetivo estaría sobre los 7800 aprox.

Hay una segunda opción, donde se alargaría este último rebote hacía los 8650, produciendo en ese caso una caída más vertical, con objetivos a medio plazo por debajo de los 7000.

Mode Guano OFF


----------



## Janus (10 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Si ese gráfico, le dice que el giro en primer término se haría sobre los 415, confirmándose al perder los 150, me daría una gran alegría.
> Primer objetivo estaría sobre los 7800 aprox.
> 
> Hay una segunda opción, donde se alargaría este último rebote hacía los 8650, produciendo en ese caso una caída más vertical, con objetivos a medio plazo por debajo de los 7000.
> ...




Señores, no jodan la buena onda que se vislumbra en los índices. El IBEX no puede irse a los 415, tiene que darse el giro YA!!!!

Son malvados y quieren llenar ustedes el horno hasta los topes. Ya va cargado de carne. :


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Mar 2012)

Virgen Santa lo que he encontrado y me voy a leer...

THE OTHER SIDE OF THE MOUNTAIN:Mujahideen Tactics in the Soviet-Afghan War


Freak^45 :XX:


Lo que hace el jerez.... :rolleye:


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Virgen Santa lo que he encontrado y me voy a leer...
> 
> THE OTHER SIDE OF THE MOUNTAIN:Mujahideen Tactics in the Soviet-Afghan War :8::8:
> 
> ...



Mañana el resumen...


----------



## Janus (11 Mar 2012)

He leido esto, a ver si el lunes hay un bajadón terrible:


The ISDA Steps Up
The ISDA (the International Swaps and Derivatives Association) declared today that Greece is in official default. This is a derivatives-industry committee of 15 members, representing the largest banks and derivative buyers – all the usual suspects. I started to write last week about their hesitancy, but it was very technical and I thought it likely they would issue the ruling they did this week. There are a few things we should note about this decision.
First, there is a widespread misunderstanding that the ISDA is the final answer to whether a nation is in default. The correct answer is, it depends. Credit default swaps are contracts between two private parties . The actual original contract is the governing ********** While most contracts named the ISDA as the final arbiter of default, there are many that did not. Some experts told their clients there was a problem with choosing a self-interested industry group to be the final judge, and were very specific in their contracts as to what constituted a default. (Thanks to Janet Tavakoli, who spent an hour late one night patiently explaining the arcana and minutiae of credit default swaps. She literally wrote the book – and not just one but three of them – on swaps.)
It does not take a finance major to understand that if you do not get your money paid back to you, there was a default of some kind. If the ISDA had not confirmed a default by Greece, they would have ceased to be relevant in any future contracts that were written. It will be interesting to see how contracts are structured in future.
Secondly, the number that keeps showing up in the press is that there are only $3 billion of credit default swaps on Greek debt. That is only half true. The reality is that there is a NET $3.2 billion of CDS on Greek debt. The total or GROSS amount of swaps written is estimated to be about $60-70 billion (Dan Greenhaus, Chief Global Strategist, BTIG). This is in the 4,323 contracts that are known about.
Of the net exposure, the loss is likely to be less than the $3.2 billion, unless Greek debt goes to absolute zero. But that does not tell the whole story. For instance, just one Austrian state-owned "bad bank," KA Finanz, faces a hit of up to 1 billion euros ($1.31 billion) for the hole Greece's debt restructuring punches in its balance sheet. That loss, which will be borne by Austrian taxpayers, is someone else's gain. The net number means nothing to them – they lose it all, over a third of the expected total loss.
Every bank and hedge fund, insurance company, and pension fund has its own situation. Care to wager that the larger banks won't win on this trade? My bet is that there will be $30 billion in losses, out of which maybe someone will make $27 billion in gains.
Will the counterparty that holds your offsetting CDS be able to pay? Will all taxpayers be so accommodating as Austria's? Does anyone think that taxpayers will bail out a hedge fund that cannot pay its debt, if it sold protection and has to default?
Would that it was "only" a $3 billion loss spread among the largest losers. That would be trivial in the grand scheme of things. Will Greece really stress the system, as it was stressed in 2008? The answer is, not likely, since European taxpayers have found €100 billion to cover the debt and the ECB has printed over €1 trillion, which has postponed any debt crisis for the immediate future. But the question that we must ask in a few paragraphs is, how many more countries will have to restructure their debt?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Mar 2012)

Ya le hago el resumen.

El ejército rojo salio por patas de Afganistán cuando encontraron a este sujeto alistado en sus filas:



Spoiler












Se rumorea que fue el primer recluta al que se le encasquilló un _Avtomat Kalashnikova modelo 1947 _



> El AK-47 es famoso por su gran fiabilidad, ya que soporta condiciones atmosféricas muy desfavorables sin ningún incidente. Se ha probado que el arma sigue disparando a pesar de ser lanzada al barro, sumergida en agua y atropellada por una camioneta Hummer




Mr. Janus, ¿Que compañías tendrían que hacer frente a los pagos de los CDS en caso que se activaran?


----------



## Janus (11 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya le hago el resumen.
> 
> El ejército rojo salio por patas de Afganistán cuando encontraron a este sujeto alistado en sus filas:
> 
> ...



Ni idea, eso es complicado saber por la opacidad de ese mercado. Al menos yo no tengo esos datos.

El peligro viene si algún hedge fund revienta porque puede engrandecer el golpe hacia terceros por el apalancamiento que tenga.

O más sencillo, los pagadores (por ejemplo las aseguradoras) tendrán que vender valores para tener el cash con que pagar. Oh!!!!, qué casualidad que tenemos el famoso LTRO en el que ha ido todo hijo de vecino ....


----------



## bertok (11 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Señores, no jodan la buena onda que se vislumbra en los índices. El IBEX no puede irse a los 415, tiene que darse el giro YA!!!!
> 
> Son malvados y quieren llenar ustedes el horno hasta los topes. Ya va cargado de carne. :



Se girará ......

Paciencia y que esta ronda la paguen otros.


----------



## Janus (11 Mar 2012)

Ponemos el hilo en la primera página.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ponemos el hilo en la primera página.



Well done!
Que luego es dificil encontrarlo ya que el sr. Bertok OLVIDÓ porle la etiqueta de hilo mítico. 

Mal Zeus, muy mal.


(_Dux Albae_ jugueteando en mi cabeza todavía )


edit: Ja! No me había fijado sr.Janus pero llevamos el mismo nº de posts! 8:


----------



## ponzi (11 Mar 2012)

Vamos con el segundo estudio esta vez sobre el ibex. 
Una pena que solo tenga datos en yahoo desde 1993.
Se puede contrastar como al igual que la economía la bolsa es cíclica.
Por lo general los alcistas suelen permanecer mas tiempo en el mercado que los bajistas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Vamos con el segundo estudio esta vez sobre el ibex.
> Una pena que solo tenga datos en yahoo desde 1993.
> Se puede contrastar como al igual que la economía la bolsa es cíclica.
> Por lo general los alcistas suelen permanecer mas tiempo en el mercado que los bajistas.



Viendo esos datos, e interpretando la bolsa como indicador adelantado de la economía real (si, ya sé blablabla), me inclino a pensar que si se hubieran tomado medidas rápidas en 2009 ya estariamos saliendo del buhero. Fíjense que la subida de 2010 es casi-casi idéntica a las bajadas de 2011 y lo que levamos de 2012. 

Tiempo perdido, familias en la ruina, asco de de políticos.

Ostras! Que pasan los mariscadores por debajo de mi casa!!! (ojeteros y comisionistas ) :XX: "Votín ******* trabaja de peón!!!" :XX:


----------



## ponzi (11 Mar 2012)

Si quitamos la subida de 2009 por considerarla atípica ya que era una burda copia de la realidad americana los datos cambian por completo.
Aun así, es un indicador bastante bueno para comprobar las políticas pésimas que se tomaron en 2009 y como estamos donde tenemos que estar es así de simple. Seguramente si no se hubiesen incentivado construcciones inútiles, corrupción y otros menesteres afines a la casta política otro gallo cantaría.


----------



## Janus (11 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Viendo esos datos, e interpretando la bolsa como indicador adelantado de la economía real (si, ya sé blablabla), me inclino a pensar que si se hubieran tomado medidas rápidas en 2009 ya estariamos saliendo del buhero. Fíjense que la subida de 2010 es casi-casi idéntica a las bajadas de 2011 y lo que levamos de 2012.
> 
> Tiempo perdido, familias en la ruina, asco de de políticos.
> 
> Ostras! Que pasan los mariscadores por debajo de mi casa!!! (ojeteros y comisionistas ) :XX: "Votín ******* trabaja de peón!!!" :XX:




Es como una gripe fuerte. Hay que meterse en la cama y hacer lo que toca para curarse.

Si lo que se hace es seguir yendo a la calle y haciendo vida normal, pues tarda más en curarse.

Lo que han hecho es alargar la solución para que entre todos vayamos pagando los platos rotos. Haberlo solucionado todo de golpe, se hubiera llevado por delante a muchos de ellos.

En fin, entre muchos pocos de muchos millones de personas, se consigue la pasta para tapar los agujeros. Es como si en vez de pagar la mensualidad de la hipoteca, lo que hacemos es que cada vecino ponga 10 euros .... y con todo sumado, se paga la hipoteca.


----------



## ponzi (11 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Viendo esos datos, e interpretando la bolsa como indicador adelantado de la economía real (si, ya sé blablabla), me inclino a pensar que si se hubieran tomado medidas rápidas en 2009 ya estariamos saliendo del buhero. Fíjense que la subida de 2010 es casi-casi idéntica a las bajadas de 2011 y lo que levamos de 2012.
> 
> Tiempo perdido, familias en la ruina, asco de de políticos.
> 
> Ostras! Que pasan los mariscadores por debajo de mi casa!!! (ojeteros y comisionistas ) :XX: "Votín ******* trabaja de peón!!!" :XX:



Totalmente de acuerdo. La verdad si no acabamos en guerra no creo que veamos los 4000 del ibex que tanto se han pronosticado. Veo mas probable unos largos laterales (desde la perspectiva anual) que aburran al personal y entre medias bandazos que lo dejen hasta sin la camisa.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Si quitamos la subida de 2009 por considerarla atípica ya que era una burda copia de la realidad americana los datos cambian por completo.
> Aun así, es un indicador bastante bueno para comprobar las políticas pésimas que se tomaron en 2009 y como estamos donde tenemos que estar es así de simple. Seguramente si no se hubiesen incentivado construcciones inútiles, corrupción y otros menesteres afines a la casta política otro gallo cantaría.



Asco de pais.

Yo les pondría a los jueces y fiscales una comisión por la contidad de dinero recuperado de las corruptelas de los políticos. Otro gallo cantaría.

@ Lord Janus, ¿me lo dice o me lo cuenta?  Lo que sobran en este pais son hijoputas. Millones de familias con sus vidas destrozadas en un pais con riqueza suficiente para que todos, y digo TODOS, vivan con dignidad. Y no me refiero a perroflautadas de salarios de subsistencia y demas. Me refiero a mandar a tpc sumideros de dinero que no hacen nada: empresas publicas, observatorios del pez po-ya, y tal. Subvenciones a empresas de más de X millones de facturación atpc, adelgazar administración, entrullar a los corruptos, que co-jones, cortarles la mano!

Y la perroflautada cantando (en la manifestación) "Esta crisis no la pagamos" Si ya lo estáis haciendo gilipo-llas (Duque de alba haba por mi boca....)

@ Mr. Ponzi, Tef tiene que ir a 9 y algo , San a 4.5 a groso modo es un -25%, que llevaría al ibex a lo 6000 y algo. Ese si es un escenario más probable en condiciones normales, en mi humilde opinion. Otra cosa es guerra, y se vaya todo atpc.


----------



## bertok (11 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. La verdad si no acabamos en guerra no creo que veamos los 4000 del ibex que tanto se han pronosticado. Veo mas probable unos largos laterales (desde la perspectiva anual) que aburran al personal y entre medias bandazos que lo dejen hasta sin la camisa.



Con independencia de dónde gire, da exactamente lo mismo, el siguiente ciclo primario promete y hay que tener leuros para cabalgarlo 8:


----------



## Janus (11 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Con independencia de dónde gire, da exactamente lo mismo, el siguiente ciclo primario promete y hay que tener leuros para cabalgarlo 8:



Vamos a ir viéndolo ....


----------



## Estilicón (11 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. La verdad si no acabamos en guerra no creo que veamos los 4000 del ibex que tanto se han pronosticado. Veo mas probable unos largos laterales (desde la perspectiva anual) que aburran al personal y entre medias bandazos que lo dejen hasta sin la camisa.



No sé porqué el ibex no se puede ir 4000 sin estar en guerra. De hecho, no sé porqué vamos a estar laterales y no vamos a estar por debajo de los 7000. 

Para mí, la clave estará en el comportamiento del ibex cuando los demás indices corrijan. Si acompaña a los demás indices hacia abajo. se va a escuernar. 

A mi me cuesta creer que el dinero extranjero vaya a fluir en un mercado de un país con un 25% de paro. Yo soy un inversor extranjero de otro país y me pienso muy mucho en meter el dinero en un país en esa situación. Que no es ni más ni menos lo que está pasando.

De momento, lo único que podemos decir es que en lo que va de año el dax ha subido un 16% y el CAC y el SP el 10%. El ibex ha perdido un 3%. 

Y si te vas a los últimos 5 años el ibex ha caído un 40% y el DAX ha subido un 2%.

Esa es la realidad. Veremos como se comporta cuando el SP corrija, que lo hará porque los americanos no van a estar siempre tirando dardos tranquilizantes al oso en cuanto le ven abrir un ojo, yo estoy seguro que algún día se quedarán sin dardos.

A mi ahora mismo el ibex (quizá en unas semanas cambie de idea), me parece que es un enfermo con muy mala cara.

Te dejo una noticia del pais de hoy donde comentan estos datos que cito en el mensaje:

¿Hasta cuándo el Ibex será el último? | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## bertok (11 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> No sé porqué el ibex no se puede ir 4000 sin estar en guerra. De hecho, no sé porqué vamos a estar laterales y no vamos a estar por debajo de los 7000.
> 
> Para mí, la clave estará en el comportamiento del ibex cuando los demás indices corrijan. Si acompaña a los demás indices hacia abajo. se va a escuernar.
> 
> ...



En el último ciclo primario bajista, el chulibex cayó hasta bien abajo y no había guerra ni nada parecido.

Por supuesto que es posible que baje mucho, de hecho los llevarán hasta donde quieran.

En este punto, retomo una frase muy buena de Mulder: *En los mercados importa más el cuando que el cuanto*.


----------



## ponzi (11 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> En el último ciclo primario bajista, el chulibex cayó hasta bien abajo y no había guerra ni nada parecido.
> 
> Por supuesto que es posible que baje mucho, de hecho los llevarán hasta donde quieran.
> 
> En este punto, retomo una frase muy buena de Mulder: *En los mercados importa más el cuando que el cuanto*.



Lo mas importante es el cuando.
Si ves en la tabla del ibex en la anterior caída pasamos de 11600 en el año 2000 a 6200 en el 2003 o lo que es lo mismo una caída del 47%.
Si cogemos el dato de enero de 2008 nos encontramos con un ibex a 15002 ,actualmente estamos en el 8280, llevamos una caída del 45% desde máximos.
Mires la bolsa que mires nos movemos de forma cíclica.


----------



## ponzi (11 Mar 2012)

En el siguiente estudio demostrare que "la gran caida" o mercado bajista japones no es mas que simplemente pasar de ciclos amplios a ciclos cortos.
A pesar de comerse entre pecho y espada una caida bestial, de los 28 años que componen la muestra, 15 han terminado en positivo y 13 en negativo.
De los últimos 28 años si hubieses metido dinero el 1 de enero en el nikkei con una probabilidad del 53% habrías acabado el año en positivo.
De forma sistemática a largo plazo es mas probable perder dinero poniendose corto que largo.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Mar 2012)

Tubacex, haciéndolo muy bien en técnico. Ha realizado un doble suelo perfecto ahora en 2,04, que lo activaría al superar los 2,20. El objetivo en ese caso serían los 2,36 (algo más de un 7%, no está mal en clara entrada de fase bajista del mercado).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> En el siguiente estudio demostrare que "la gran caida" o mercado bajista japones no es mas que simplemente pasar de ciclos amplios a ciclos cortos.
> A pesar de comerse entre pecho y espada una caida bestial, de los 28 años que componen la muestra, 15 han terminado en positivo y 13 en negativo.
> De los últimos 28 años si hubieses metido dinero el 1 de enero en el nikkei con una probabilidad del 53% habrías acabado el año en positivo.
> De forma sistemática a largo plazo es mas probable perder dinero poniendose corto que largo.



En temas macroeconómicos me pierdo y debería estudiar algo. Mi pregunta a ustedes, que de esto quizás sepan más que yo, es : Cuando afirma que "_De forma sistemática a largo plazo es mas probable perder dinero poniendose corto que largo_" ¿está teniendo en cuenta periodos deflacionarios e hiperinflacionarios?

Es que acabo de acordar de una gráfica que vi en el libro de Grahan (Si, yo también tuve un pasado oscuro), en el que representaba el retorno por acción y la inflación entre 1936 y 2002. En periodos deflacionarios acciones como el culo y en hiperinflacionarios una de cal y otra de arena. Lo que usted defiende se cumple en periodos de inflación moderada. ¿Hacia que periodo inflacionario nos movemos actualmente?

Si es una chorrada lefazo y baneo, ya saben, sin piedad. 


Por cierto,

[Ibex Small Cap]

Destrozaico, cuesta abajo y ¿sin frenos?







Después del gran jostión entre 2007 y 2009 está dentro de un canal bajista. Acaba de cumplir un segundo bajista (en rosa) y está en la base del canal. 
Por abajo no tengo referencias :s

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 15:04 ---------- El original se escribió a las 14:53 ----------

Por cierto sr. ANHQV, gracias por sus aportes. He aprendido mucho de sus gráficos (en particular, en lo referente a los fibos e impulsos)


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Mar 2012)

[/COLOR]Por cierto sr. ANHQV, gracias por sus aportes. He aprendido mucho de sus gráficos (en particular, en lo referente a los fibos e impulsos)[/QUOTE]
No hay de que, yo tb aprendo mucho de vosotros. Creo que las estructuras, dobles suelos-techos, ciertas figuras chartistas, velas y el análisis de indicadores, son opciones muy fiables de afrontar el mercado, y en eso estamos.
Gracias.


----------



## ponzi (11 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> En temas macroeconómicos me pierdo y debería estudiar algo. Mi pregunta a ustedes, que de esto quizás sepan más que yo, es : Cuando afirma que "_De forma sistemática a largo plazo es mas probable perder dinero poniendose corto que largo_" ¿está teniendo en cuenta periodos deflacionarios e hiperinflacionarios?
> 
> Es que acabo de acordar de una gráfica que vi en el libro de Grahan (Si, yo también tuve un pasado oscuro), en el que representaba el retorno por acción y la inflación entre 1936 y 2002. En periodos deflacionarios acciones como el culo y en hiperinflacionarios una de cal y otra de arena. Lo que usted defiende se cumple en periodos de inflación moderada. ¿Hacia que periodo inflacionario nos movemos actualmente?
> 
> ...



Que libro de graham? el inversor inteligente. La verdad no conozco periodos deflacionarios reales, solo caidas de precios por burbujas o por que son actividades donde la eficiencia y el capital tienen un mayor peso como los coches,pc etc.El problema del ciclo bajista en el que nos encontramos en el ibex es detetminar si empezamos desde el 2009 o desde el 2011, si el ciclo se cumpliese desde 2009 este año tocaria subida pero el problema fue la subida irreal ese mismo año que ha dado un sesgo pudiendo dar la posibilidad de que la subida sea en 2013 y no en 2012. Es muy probable que hayamos visto ya el suelo y si no fuese asi por el residuo provocado en 2009 se veria casi seguro este año.


----------



## Janus (11 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> En temas macroeconómicos me pierdo y debería estudiar algo. Mi pregunta a ustedes, que de esto quizás sepan más que yo, es : Cuando afirma que "_De forma sistemática a largo plazo es mas probable perder dinero poniendose corto que largo_" ¿está teniendo en cuenta periodos deflacionarios e hiperinflacionarios?
> 
> Es que acabo de acordar de una gráfica que vi en el libro de Grahan (Si, yo también tuve un pasado oscuro), en el que representaba el retorno por acción y la inflación entre 1936 y 2002. En periodos deflacionarios acciones como el culo y en hiperinflacionarios una de cal y otra de arena. Lo que usted defiende se cumple en periodos de inflación moderada. ¿Hacia que periodo inflacionario nos movemos actualmente?
> 
> ...




El archifamoso "a largo se gana" ha funcionado, salvo excepciones, debido a que la inflación tirar hacia arriba el valor de los activos. Esto a los cortos siempre les ha hecho mucho daño.

Ahora bien, que alguien mire el retorno de la bolsa descontando la inflación oficial .............. verán como ya no es todo tan favorable. Y si le meten la inflacion real entonces es un descojono.

Esto está hecho para que unos pocos se lleven lo de unos muchos.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Mar 2012)

Al menos contribuímos en 2011 y este año a deshacer esa mitología que había sobre el dividendo de telefónica..ahí le ahorramos dinero a más de uno (y ojo!! qué creo que en meses purgará y en el largo plazo volverá a sus niveles pasados, en el largo plazo soy optimista con este valor)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Mar 2012)

@Sr. Ponz. Si es ese. Parece ser que entre 1925 y 1940 hubo deflación. Yo con estas cosas me pierdo, la verdad. Y no se si los modelos económicos de la época son comparables a los de ahora.

@Lord Janus. Pues como toda la vida hoyga! ::

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 15:42 ---------- El original se escribió a las 15:40 ----------




Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Al menos contribuímos en 2011 y este año a deshacer esa mitología que había sobre el dividendo de telefónica..ahí le ahorramos dinero a más de uno (y ojo!! qué creo que en meses purgará y en el largo plazo volverá a sus niveles pasados, en el largo plazo soy optimista con este valor)



Desde mi humilde punto de vista, a TEF le queda guano. El detonante será la reducción de dividendo. Luego, y espero equivocarme, sera un michel salgado o chapi ferrer cualquiera. Es decir lateral sin más.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Mar 2012)

Repsol,
ha activado una 2ª bajista al caer de los 20,21 hasta los 17,95, buena opción de cortos en el medio plazo.


----------



## Janus (11 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> @Sr. Ponz. Si es ese. Parece ser que entre 1925 y 1940 hubo deflación. Yo con estas cosas me pierdo, la verdad. Y no se si los modelos económicos de la época son comparables a los de ahora.
> 
> @Lord Janus. Pues como toda la vida hoyga! ::
> 
> ...



La deflación también tiene sus ventajas en función de la situación personal de cada uno. El problema es que la caida del consumo termina afectando a la capacidad productiva de un pais y generando paro.

Ahora bien, si uno por lo que sea tiene un buen puesto de trabajo y se le mantiene durante un periodo deflaccionario, le ha tocado la lotería porque su capacidad de adquirir bienes aumenta.

Un ejemplo, imaginad que uno en esa situación, tiene un piso de 600.000 y su sueño es comprar un piso de 1.000.000 al que le tiene echado el ojo. Le faltan 400.000.
Si la vivienda divide por dos, entonces le faltarán 200.000 debido a 500.000 menos 300.000.

Ya no digo nada si tiene ahorros y no tiene necesidad de vender el activo depreciado.

Es conocido que la deflación dificulta el pago de las deudas mientras que la inflación lo beneficia si la cantidad debida está en "absoluto".

El truco está en que al margen de una u otra situación económica, siempre mejora el que queda por arriba. Las crisis limpian la "competencia" de la nueva clase media y los de arriba vuelven a quedarse más solos. De hecho, la clase media es una falacia consustancial a la deuda. No existe clase media (como grupo numeroso) si no hay deuda.

El timo del almendruco ..... nos inflan a deuda para que podamos consumir y adquirir más, lo cual enriquece a terceros. Después baja la marea y nos quedamos en pelotas. Los que mantenían el organillo de la música desaparecen y nos quedamos colgados de por vida, y con suerte a nuestros hijos les hacen la misma jugada.

Sabiendo que esto es así, tan solo es cuestión de que cada uno juegue sus cartas en las medidas de sus posibilidades. De esta crisis, muchos saldrán fortalecidos a costa de otros que terminarán totalmente hundidos. Solo hay una alternativa esperanzadora, estudiar y formarse para seguir teniendo grados de libertad a futuro.

......... menuda parrafada para terminar diciendo que este mundo es para listos (que si son inteligentes, ya ni te digo).


Por cierto, el TASE prometía pero al final nada de nada. No es mal síntoma porque de llegar una corrección, tiene que venir de forma contundente, sin avisos previos. Si llega, ahora sí que debería ser la buena. Además de suceder en el SP, sería tras montar un pequeño techo por lo que le daría continuidad y habría que esperar niveles inferiores a los 1300. Estamos hablando de cerca de 17.500 dolares de reward por contrato grande usano.


----------



## bertok (11 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La deflación también tiene sus ventajas en función de la situación personal de cada uno. El problema es que la caida del consumo termina afectando a la capacidad productiva de un pais y generando paro.
> 
> Ahora bien, si uno por lo que sea tiene un buen puesto de trabajo y se le mantiene durante un periodo deflaccionario, le ha tocado la lotería porque su capacidad de adquirir bienes aumenta.
> 
> ...



Tener deudas siempre fue de pobres.

Muy bueno el post.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Tener deudas siempre fue de pobres.
> 
> Muy bueno el post.



Debo tener el seso recalentado. Había leido dudas en lugar de deudas. Y llevaba un rato dándole vueltas a la frase "Tenere dudas siempre fue de pobres". Que profundo pensamiento, tanto que no lo entiendo. ¿A ver si va a ser verdad que poner SL es de pobres? me preguntaba yo.

Y mira por donde, que releyéndolo por n-ésima, vez vi esa _*e*_ esquiva y me doy cuenta que NO SOY POBRE :XX:

joder que buen día hace en Granada!


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Mar 2012)

Comparativa Jazztel (gris) con Telefónica (rojo). Otro valor muy menospreciado por el público que se recomendó. Ahora ya ha cumplido ciertos objetivos alcistas.





Este análisis de Jazztel de abajo no es mío, es de mi mentor en estos temas que para mi es el puto amo del país tanto en trading como en análisis de medio plazo (el tío tiene clientes canadienses y todo, no es conocido, y prefiero que no siga siéndolo..), pero os lo dejo para que le echéis un vistazo:






---------- Mensaje añadido a las 16:35 ---------- El original se escribió a las 16:12 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> @Sr. Ponz. Si es ese. Parece ser que entre 1925 y 1940 hubo deflación. Yo con estas cosas me pierdo, la verdad. Y no se si los modelos económicos de la época son comparables a los de ahora.
> 
> @Lord Janus. Pues como toda la vida hoyga! ::
> 
> ...



Yo creo que se está poniendo las pilas o empezando a ponerlas (precios, prejubilaciones masivas, ahora si que está investigando..ahora!! en temas de velocidad) pero tardará en ver los efectos, antes los 11,6 o incluso los 9,8 en el peor de los casos, serían escenarios viables. En la última parte del 2012 y parte de 2013 puede estar muy lateral, pero volverá en el 2014 a los 18 pavos. La compra de opción call de los insiders (por ejemplo, Alierta en junio pasado) hay que tenerla en cuenta en el largo plazo Alierta compra opciones sobre 10 millones de acciones | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Mar 2012)

Esos 9.8 son los que veo en mis gráficos. Ahí le meteremos contologordo :baba:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Esos 9.8 son los que veo en mis gráficos. Ahí le meteremos contologordo :baba:



Ahí estaremos muchos ávidos... tb habría que intentar cosillas quizás en los 11,6-7, pero cosillas de entrar y salir.ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Mar 2012)

Una pregunta gacelera. Cuando se representa el precio ajustando dividendo,¿Lo que se hace es sumar al precio después de repartir dividendo el importe del mismo?


----------



## Estilicón (11 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Que libro de graham? el inversor inteligente. La verdad no conozco periodos deflacionarios reales, solo caidas de precios por burbujas o por que son actividades donde la eficiencia y el capital tienen un mayor peso como los coches,pc etc.El problema del ciclo bajista en el que nos encontramos en el ibex es detetminar si empezamos desde el 2009 o desde el 2011, si el ciclo se cumpliese desde 2009 este año tocaria subida pero el problema fue la subida irreal ese mismo año que ha dado un sesgo pudiendo dar la posibilidad de que la subida sea en 2013 y no en 2012. Es muy probable que hayamos visto ya el suelo y si no fuese asi por el residuo provocado en 2009 se veria casi seguro este año.



Sigo pensando que, en tu afirmación, cometes un error al mirar solo el ibex, olvidando por completo otros indicadores de relevancia, como pueden ser el resto de los indices, que en teoría deben seguir el mismo movimiento del ibex para que eso se cumpla.

Miras el ejemplo del año 2000 al 2003. El ibex en el 2000 eran 11800 y en el año 2003 eran 6200. Perfecto.

Ahora miramos al boss. En enero del año 2000, 1450 y en enero del 2003, 900.

Si te fijas, en ese periodo, uno se ha dejado un 47% y el otro, un 38%. De igual manera que posteriormente, el ciclo alcista siguiente los 2 rebotaron con fuerza. En enero del 2006 uno había subido un 70% y el otro un 50. 

Lo que veo ahora es que desde el 2008 que comentas, el ibex ha pasado de 15000 a 8300, y el SP de 1450 a 1370. A mi se me antoja que hay una descordinación bastante mala. Yo no veo subiendo al ibex un 50% ahora mismo, porque yo no veo al SP subiendo otros 500 puntos desde donde está ahora mismo. Vamos, es que fliparía en colores. 

Aunque si los expertos en el SP me decís que lo veis en 2000 puntos en un par de años, pues me lo creo.:o

Pero vamos, es solo como lo veo yo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Mar 2012)

Están anunciando Hanwa Solar en el partido Racing-Barsa!!!! :o

Pero esto que mierda es!


----------



## ponzi (11 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Están anunciando Hanwa Solar en el partido Racing-Barsa!!!! :o
> 
> Pero esto que mierda es!



Racing?barsa? y hanwa? janus que has hecho jajaja


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> racing?barsa? Y hanwa? Janus que has hecho jajaja



:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:

Algún directivo futbolero es habitual del hilo y ha visto lo pupulares que son las hanwa.... :XX: :XX:


----------



## Ajetreo (11 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Están anunciando Hanwa Solar en el partido Racing-Barsa!!!! :o
> 
> Pero esto que mierda es!



Tele, radio intelnete, catalunya radio ¿Dónde? 

Quiero verlo,,, jajaja 

Estos catalanes son la Hostia...

Envié a mi hija a sus 14 años a un campamento desconocido en Canadá porque estaba harta de gastar pasta en una Irlanda plagada de españoles y ...que se encontró allí.... 4 barcelonís, amen de chinos indios italianos y otras hierbas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Mar 2012)

Es en la tele, en el campo del racing. 
A ver si consigo poner un pantallazo.
No se quien será el culpable.... Hanwa, ver para creer. ¿que será lo próximo?¿Caliente su hogar con carbón Patriot?::


----------



## davinci (11 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Desde mi humilde punto de vista, a TEF le queda guano. El detonante será la reducción de dividendo. Luego, y espero equivocarme, sera un michel salgado o chapi ferrer cualquiera. Es decir lateral sin más.



Cuando hablas del detonante del dividendo, ¿en qué te basas? Pareces muy seguro. ¿Algún dato para acompañar esa afirmación? ¿Quizá una corazonada?

Lo único que yo sé, que no es dato de fiar, lo veo, es que Telefónica prometió un incremento de dividendo para 2012. ¿Se lo llevará la marea?...

Y disculpad mi ceporrez, pero mi ignorancia es legendaria. Una pregunta: ¿El pago de dividendos siempre va asociado a una caída en bolsa?

Un saludo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Mar 2012)

davinci dijo:


> Cuando hablas del detonante del dividendo, ¿en qué te basas? Pareces muy seguro. ¿Algún dato para acompañar esa afirmación? ¿Quizá una corazonada?
> 
> Lo único que yo sé, que no es dato de fiar, lo veo, es que Telefónica prometió un incremento de dividendo para 2012. ¿Se lo llevará la marea?...
> 
> ...



Aqui estamos todos para aprender, salvo algunos que vienen a relajarse .

Respecto a lo que pregunta, se lo sabrá explicar alguno de los master fundamentalistas, pero ahora tiene 1.5€ de beneficio por acción, cosa que se espera que no cambie en los próximos 2 años. 

Dicen que darán 1.5€ de dividendo por acción. Que es eso, ¿mas de un 11% a precios actuales? ¿Todo el beneficio va para pagar los dividendos? Muy normal no es, ¿no cree? 

ME da en la nariz que lo que harán para mantener su promesa es hacer como han hecho los bancos e iberdrola, por poner ejemplo, dar parte del dividendo en acciones, que no es otra cosa que ampliar capital para pagar el dividendo.

-----------------------------------------------------------

HANWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa









:XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## J-Z (11 Mar 2012)

Pues que la empresa yanki tendrá negocio en ejpain y se publicita como cualquier otra.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 19:53 ---------- El original se escribió a las 19:49 ----------




davinci dijo:


> Cuando hablas del detonante del dividendo, ¿en qué te basas? Pareces muy seguro. ¿Algún dato para acompañar esa afirmación? ¿Quizá una corazonada?
> 
> Lo único que yo sé, que no es dato de fiar, lo veo, es que Telefónica prometió un incremento de dividendo para 2012. ¿Se lo llevará la marea?...
> 
> ...



Cuando pagan el dividendo la cotización cae lo equivalente al importe del mismo.

En Mayo paga 0.75 y a ver a que precio está la acción, si está en 12 abrirá a 11,25.


----------



## Burbujilimo (11 Mar 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Repsol,
> ha activado una 2ª bajista al caer de los 20,21 hasta los 17,95, buena opción de cortos en el medio plazo.



Gracias por el aporte, hoy me estaba preguntando un conocido precisamente por REPSOL, lo veía bastante chungo, aunque soy bastante novato con el AT. Añado mi grafico, por si se aburre y quiere corregirme algo de lo que suelo mirar y tal:



Acaba de rebotar en el soporte de los 19,10, pero con poco volumen. La resistencia (soporte recién perdido) la veo en los 20,20. Sólo estaría dentro si viera al valor romper con volumen, mientras tanto mal asunto. Además el ADX indica tendencia bajista.

Respecto a TEF también espero meterme cuando vea un suelo claro. No hay que olvidar el pais de pandereta en el que estamos y el apoyo gubernamental que puede llegar a tener la empresa si se viera en apuros. A parte se están posicionando bien en servicios en "la nube" (al menos en hispanistán), eventualmente puede haber una migración masiva de CPDs que les vendría de maravilla (aunque esto no es inmediato).

Ahora mismo estoy mirando posibles buenas entradas en NH (aunque igual espero a ver si toca los 2 euros) y no tiene mala pinta en estos momentos el banco popular, ¿como lo veis?


----------



## VOTIN (11 Mar 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Pues que la empresa yanki tendrá negocio en ejpain y se publicita como cualquier otra.
> 
> ---------- Mensaje añadido a las 19:53 ---------- El original se escribió a las 19:49 ----------
> 
> ...



Ese sera el momento para presentar a la semana siguiente malas noticias y bajarla a 10,x,en ese momento se activaran los SL AUTOMATICOS y caera a 9
Al tiempo
Ese fue el sistema para bajarla de 14,x a 13,x 
Una vez este en resistencia de 10 sera facil tumbarla a 9 y empezaran a comprar los bajistas y devolver las prestadas a mogollon,sobre mayo del año pasado tenian 400 mill de prestadas y ahora 600 mill,sera la señal para comprar, 
LOS 9,4 MARCARAN EL GIRO


----------



## Janus (11 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Racing?barsa? y hanwa? janus que has hecho jajaja



Yo no he sido!!!!, estos chinorris están hasta por mi tierra ... que ni los moros pudieron pasar la cordillera cantábrica. Será que ahora es más fácil con Ryanair :

Lo único que sé de las Hanwha es que el día 15 presentan resultados. En plan lotería será ....


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Mar 2012)

veo a todo el mundo seguro del guano y no es una sensacion , en el grafico konkorde corrobora que las gacelas venden a saco , sin duda estan asustadas las pobres  

hasta el dia del vencimiento el ibex debe romper la bajista que esta reforzada por la mm200 si lo hace entonces no habra guano a corto , si no lo consigue cargar cortos pensando en 3000 mas o menos de recompensa :baba:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Mar 2012)

Sr. Burbujilimo, en 19.19 tiene, además del primer fibo, una zona de resistencia. Pero aunque las superara y llegase, por ejemplo, hasta los 21,1x, seguiría activo un segundo impulso bajista con objetivo 18.0x€.

*[POPULAR]*

O doble suelo, o se va patas abajo 







---------- Mensaje añadido a las 20:32 ---------- El original se escribió a las 20:30 ----------

Joder se me han quemado las palomitas...
......
......
......

Ya veo, P.G. ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Mar 2012)

Gracias Guybrush por el gráfico, llevo meses mirando POP para entrar largo a largo


----------



## vyk (11 Mar 2012)

Buenas. Sé que lo que voy a contar respecto a *Telefónica* (no sé si ya se habrá comentado) no deja de ser un *mero cotilleo* y por lo tanto no puedo proporcionar fuentes, pero de todas formas me voy a arriesgar a compartirlo con vosotros a sabiendas de que carece del rigor que este foro se merece.

Al grano: ha llegado a mis oídos que la UE le va a meter un cachetazo del copón a Telefónica por pactar precios. Cuando digo cachetazo quiero decir multa de las que hacen historia. Posiblemente también afecte a otras operadoras en España. De ahí todo el rollo de dejar de "regalar" móviles.

Insisto, tomároslo como un chisme. Desconozco si alguien habrá oído algo al respecto.


----------



## Janus (11 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Gracias Guybrush por el gráfico, llevo meses mirando POP para entrar largo a largo



Es bajista hasta decir basta. Si pierde los 2,6 se va a dar otro paseo a la baja.

Que no termine de subir, más bien al contrario, es una señal de que el sector bancario no está todavía todo lo limpio de debiera y mientras tanto no pasará a alcista y por ende los índices estarán en la misma situación.

Como llegue a 1,XY entonces habrá que pensarlo bien.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Mar 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Buenas. Sé que lo que voy a contar respecto a *Telefónica* (no sé si ya se habrá comentado) no deja de ser un *mero cotilleo* y por lo tanto no puedo proporcionar fuentes, pero de todas formas me voy a arriesgar a compartirlo con vosotros a sabiendas de que carece del rigor que este foro se merece.
> 
> Al grano: ha llegado a mis oídos que la UE le va a meter un cachetazo del copón a Telefónica por pactar precios. Cuando digo cachetazo quiero decir multa de las que hacen historia. Posiblemente también afecte a otras operadoras en España. De ahí todo el rollo de dejar de "regalar" móviles.
> 
> Insisto, tomároslo como un chisme. Desconozco si alguien habrá oído algo al respecto.



Telefónica y Vodafone critican la rigidez de la CE en la tarifa de red - CincoDías.com

ahi lo tienen , bajar la tarifa para las telecos lowcost de 4 centimos a 1 centimillo y con la crisis esto significara huida masiva a las low cost 

los ingresos de telefonica se van a reducir de forma muy importante :baba:


----------



## Janus (11 Mar 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Buenas. Sé que lo que voy a contar respecto a *Telefónica* (no sé si ya se habrá comentado) no deja de ser un *mero cotilleo* y por lo tanto no puedo proporcionar fuentes, pero de todas formas me voy a arriesgar a compartirlo con vosotros a sabiendas de que carece del rigor que este foro se merece.
> 
> Al grano: ha llegado a mis oídos que la UE le va a meter un cachetazo del copón a Telefónica por pactar precios. Cuando digo cachetazo quiero decir multa de las que hacen historia. Posiblemente también afecte a otras operadoras en España. De ahí todo el rollo de dejar de "regalar" móviles.
> 
> Insisto, tomároslo como un chisme. Desconozco si alguien habrá oído algo al respecto.



Hace años también les pusieron más de 200 millones pero al final recurren y tarda muchos años en resolver jurídicamente.

El daño de verdad es el que les está llegando con la bajada brutal del precio de interconexión. Como es el que más clientes tiene, es el que más probabilidad tiene de que alguien llame a un cliente de Telefónica desde otro operador .... y ahí se produce lo que se llama terminación de llamada.

Esta sí que venía siendo:
-Un chollo para Telefónica porque conseguía cobrar cuando sus clientes no llamaban (similar a la tarificación internacional). Y todo es margen, o casi todo.
-Es/era una barrera de entrada a la competencia porque no puede bajar demasiado las tarifas ya que tienen que incurrir en este tipo de gastos.

Esto sí que es un bombazo en las cuentas de Telefónica. Es una empresa que aún tiene ciertos nichos, negocios, regulaciones que son verdaderos chollos pero todos están cayendo.

Vamos a ver qué sucede cuando:
-Finalmente por regulación europea, se separa la parte de red de la parte comercial (eso fué la muerte de BT en UK hace años, amen de vender O2, vaya visión de largo plazo que tuvieron!).
-El cliente valore más terminal que el operador .... ahora que se van a dejar de subvencionar los terminales. Es algo que está buscando Apple hace tiempo con el concepto de SIM blanca o naked.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Mar 2012)

un poco raro el tema , las low cost que cobran algunas 5 cent minuto a cualquier operador con tarifas de interconexion de 4 cent y todos sus demas costes estarian perdiendo a saco :8:


----------



## Estilicón (11 Mar 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Buenas. Sé que lo que voy a contar respecto a *Telefónica* (no sé si ya se habrá comentado) no deja de ser un *mero cotilleo* y por lo tanto no puedo proporcionar fuentes, pero de todas formas me voy a arriesgar a compartirlo con vosotros a sabiendas de que carece del rigor que este foro se merece.
> 
> Al grano: ha llegado a mis oídos que la UE le va a meter un cachetazo del copón a Telefónica por pactar precios. Cuando digo cachetazo quiero decir multa de las que hacen historia. Posiblemente también afecte a otras operadoras en España. De ahí todo el rollo de dejar de "regalar" móviles.
> 
> Insisto, tomároslo como un chisme. Desconozco si alguien habrá oído algo al respecto.



Por lo que tengo entendido todo viene por una directiva europea en materia de telecomunicaciones que establece por ley una tarifa de interconexión en telefonía móvil de 1 céntimo en lugar de 5.

El tema es que en 2009 se abrió el plazo para que los estados hicieran la transposición de esta directiva a la legislación de su país, peeeroooo, la CMT ha estado mirando para otro lado.Y ahora que a la comisión europea se le están empezando a hinchar las narices, pues la CMT pide tiempo para hacer la transposición.

Si a la comisión se le hinchan las pelotas del todo, esto acaba en Estrasburgo, con multazo al canto y aplicación a toda leche. El multazo será para el gobierno de España, y lo pagaremos los ciudadanos, los mismos a los que estos hijos de puta han estado aplazando un beneficio para seguir exprimiéndolos todo lo que se pueda, con el único fin de seguir beneficiando a las telefónicas y vodafones de turno.


----------



## ponzi (11 Mar 2012)

jajaja me estoy partiendo con la burbuja cultural del follonero.1300 mill el oceanografic.La sombrilla de sevilla,la caja de alcorcon,el palacio de congresos de bilbao...Vaya pelotazos ha pegado calatrava


----------



## Janus (11 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Por lo que tengo entendido todo viene por una directiva europea en materia de telecomunicaciones que establece por ley una tarifa de interconexión en telefonía móvil de 1 céntimo en lugar de 5.
> 
> El tema es que en 2009 se abrió el plazo para que los estados hicieran la transposición de esta directiva a la legislación de su país, peeeroooo, la CMT ha estado mirando para otro lado.Y ahora que a la comisión europea se le están empezando a hinchar las narices, pues la CMT pide tiempo para hacer la transposición.
> 
> Si a la comisión se le hinchan las pelotas del todo, esto acaba en Estrasburgo, con multazo al canto y aplicación a toda leche. El multazo será para el gobierno de España, y lo pagaremos los ciudadanos, los mismos a los que estos hijos de puta han estado aplazando un beneficio para seguir exprimiéndolos todo lo que se pueda, con el único fin de seguir beneficiando a las telefónicas y vodafones de turno.



La CMT siempre ha estado liderada por alguien afín a Telefónica sino cuando por un ex-empleado de esa empresa.

Siempre ha argumentado que no es justo que la obliguen a ceder sus redes a la competencia y máxime cuando se hace a precios reducidos .... porque, dicen, desincentiva la inversión en nuevas redes y despliegue de las mismas por parte de la competencia. La realidad es que:
-En el alquiler de los bucles, el margen es exhorbitado.
-Alquilan hasta el espacio físico (literal) en sus centrales para que la competencia ponga su electrónica de red de llegada a clientes.

En interconexión siempre han burlado/postpuesto las directrices europeas (en connivencia con la CMT) pero eso se está acabando.

Ha sido la crisis la que ha potenciado la impresionante acto de presencia de los OMVs. A esto siempre le han tenido mucho miedo porque se tenía de referencia lo que había sucedido con las tarifas en el mercado germano. Y así ha sido, bajada brutal de tarifas.
Y saben perfectamente que cuando un precio baja, lo hace para quedarse.
Se tienen que reinventar y difícilmente lo consigan si siguen gobernados por financieros que los están haciendo realmente bien desde la perspectiva de creación de valor en el corto plazo. Pero cuando la vaca se queda sin leche, se queda solamente con ubres arrugadas. Le está pasando como "La guerra de los mundos". Dejan arrasado un planeta y tienen que irse a otros .... pero salvo la experiencia latinoamericana .... pocos opciones van a tener.

En China tienen/tendrán un gran problema, que es que no saben ir de la mano de otro. Están acostumbrados a mandar y de la mano del gobierno.

Lo de Waira es puro marketing y un síntoma enorme de debilidad que pone de manifiesto su incapacidad para innovar internamente. Van con el talonario por delante pero su soberbia solamente les permite tirar a volúmenes de inversión pequeños. Además tienen deuda hasta las patas y los financieros al mando han preferido gastarse los beneficios en dividendos y no en amortización de deuda. Están atados de pies y manos porque saben que en el momento que anulen o restringan de forma importante la política de dividendos, tendrá una oleada de ventas en bolsa .... ENORME. Saben que su sector tiene un lack previsible de crecimiento orgánico y que los hedge funds americanos están con ellos por el dividendo.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 22:14 ---------- El original se escribió a las 22:09 ----------

Eurodolar, si pierde los 1,31 .... se va otros 100 pipos hacia abajo.
Euroyen, tiene una vela maestra muy notable en timeframe de horas (la última vela maestra que formó en diario, fue un chollo). Por arriba en 1,0834 y por abajo en 1,0794. Por el lado que se fuge, es probable que lo haga con fuerza y con un buen movimiento materializable en un magnífico trade. No debería sorprender que buscase los máximos en 1,10 pero está por ver.


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Es bajista hasta decir basta. Si pierde los 2,6 se va a dar otro paseo a la baja.
> 
> Que no termine de subir, más bien al contrario, es una señal de que el sector bancario no está todavía todo lo limpio de debiera y mientras tanto no pasará a alcista y por ende los índices estarán en la misma situación.
> 
> Como llegue a 1,XY entonces habrá que pensarlo bien.



No me pillarán dos veces, en 2010 entrada a 7,4 y licenciado con deshonor a 6,8. ::


----------



## bertok (11 Mar 2012)

Dejad caer con calma a Timofónica.

Si todo va según lo previsto, se podrá pillar a un dígito.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Dejad caer con calma a Timofónica.
> 
> Si todo va según lo previsto, se podrá pillar a un dígito.



Sabias palabras : (si repasamos la bolsa desde hace unos años, veremos unas cuantas constructoras, bancos e incluso algunas energéticas y todos bastantes fuertes en general, que han pasado de 2 dígitos a 1)


----------



## bertok (11 Mar 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Sabias palabras : (si repasamos la bolsa desde hace unos años, veremos unas cuantas constructoras, bancos e incluso algunas energéticas y todos bastantes fuertes en general, que han pasado de 2 dígitos a 1)



La gacelada se piensa que la bolsa se acaba en el día a día.

Nada más lejos de la realidad.


----------



## Janus (11 Mar 2012)

Edito, la vela maestra en el euroyen está entre 108,45 y 107,70. Lo normal es que la pierda por abajo buscando un mínimo de 50 pipos. Pero no hay que intentar adivinar este movimiento, mejor esperar a que suceda porque también hay riesgo de irse a buscar los máximos en diario sobre los 110.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Mar 2012)

Este doble suelo perfecto de D. Felguera en 4,31 se cumplirá el objetivo de los 5,5. Tardará, puede estar varios meses como lleva, pero lo cumplirá. Creo que en el autobus aún hay sitio por lo que podéis ver.





Y lo que comenté antes al mediodía, Tubacex tiene un buen objetivo en 2,36 si rompe esos 2,2 por activación de doble suelo en 2,04


----------



## ponzi (11 Mar 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Este doble suelo perfecto de D. Felguera en 4,31 se cumplirá el objetivo de los 5,5. Tardará, puede estar varios meses como lleva, pero lo cumplirá. Creo que en el autobus aún hay sitio por lo que podéis ver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es una del ibex medium cap.Yo creo que se esta haciendo un suelo largoplacista en estas empresas. Entre ellas tenemos a corporacion alba,nh,prosegur,pescanova,almirall y algunas mas. Alguna de estas sera la ganadora a largo plazo no me cabe duda.En el ibex se fusionaran bancos y sacyr saldra con lo que quedaran huecos y algunas de estas emp los cubriran


www.bolsamadrid.es/esp/mercados/acciones/accind9_1.htm


----------



## bertok (11 Mar 2012)

Vaaaamos, que la semana promete.

Linkin Park - One Step Closer (London, iTunes Festival 2011) HD - YouTube

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 23:57 ---------- El original se escribió a las 23:52 ----------

Janus, esta va por tí que sé que te gusta.

Linkin Park - In The End (London, iTunes Festival 2011) HD - YouTube


----------



## Janus (12 Mar 2012)

Un poquito más y el Nikkei estará enfrentando importantes resistencias.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 00:22 ---------- El original se escribió a las 00:11 ----------

Italia viene torcida medio punto porcentual. España todavía no lo ha notado (ligeramente en negativo) pero rápido se dará cuenta que tiene que ser el primero de la clase. Mañana cualquier pequeño rumor y le meten 100 pipos como que está mandado. Si bien el chart en diario sugiere que un rebote alcista es posible.


----------



## bertok (12 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Un poquito más y el Nikkei estará enfrentando importantes resistencias.
> 
> ---------- Mensaje añadido a las 00:22 ---------- El original se escribió a las 00:11 ----------
> 
> Italia viene torcida medio punto porcentual. España todavía no lo ha notado (ligeramente en negativo) pero rápido se dará cuenta que tiene que ser el primero de la clase. Mañana cualquier pequeño rumor y le meten 100 pipos como que está mandado. Si bien el chart en diario sugiere que un rebote alcista es posible.



Janus, el rebotillo ya lo ha hecho.

Espero que ahora el camino sólo sea uno.


----------



## Janus (12 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Janus, el rebotillo ya lo ha hecho.
> 
> Espero que ahora el camino sólo sea uno.



En el euroyen manda la vela maestra perfecta realizada hace unas semanas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Mar 2012)

*[Ibex]*







A) ¿Guano y verramos el trimestre en 7800 ?
B) LLenamos un poco más el horno con "si eshhh un pullbaaaack"

En mi opinión creo que de momento hay más probabilidades de A. No hay figura de giro (aunque indicadores están sobrevendidos, pero ya sabemos que pueden tirarse sobrevendidos lo que les de la gana) y tendría que ventilarse la directriz bajista.

Yo a mirar.


----------



## Greco (12 Mar 2012)

Buenos dias, hoy IBE para arriba como un cohete... veras. (^_^)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Mar 2012)

Greco dijo:


> Buenos dias, hoy IBE para arriba como un cohete... veras. (^_^)



Como un cohete en ibe = +0.3% ::

[Tengo orden de compra en 4.2€, usted me entiende, ¿no? ]


----------



## Greco (12 Mar 2012)

Yo le entiendo, pero espero que no entre a ese precio, no deberia bajar de 4,29, 28 como tope...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Mar 2012)

Greco dijo:


> Yo le entiendo, pero espero que no entre a ese precio, no deberia bajar de 4,29, 28 como tope...



Ya estuvo a 4.26€ ::
Espero un segundo bajista que lo lleve a 4.1x altos. Si me equivoco, a otra cosa...


----------



## Greco (12 Mar 2012)

Valoro su opinion para aguantar si llega el caso, aunque no mucho mas alla...


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Mar 2012)

guanos dias


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Mar 2012)

Buenos dias señoras y señores del mercado de valores.
Hoy, y solo hoy y hasta las 9:54 no especularemos, invertiremos a corto plazo. Luego si, luega ya a especular a jierro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Mar 2012)

Greco dijo:


> Valoro su opinion para aguantar si llega el caso, aunque no mucho mas alla...



Insensato!  No me haga ni caso. Es fácil para el que está fuera decir tal o cual. En este caso, veo el precio, y está por debajo de mínimos de 2009. A largo plazo no parece mal, pero es que en el gráfico veo cosas.... A ver si luego puedo colgar uno....


----------



## Mulder (12 Mar 2012)

A los buenos días!

Me he pasado el finde arreglando mi p-AI y añadiéndole un montón de cosas, una de ellas ha sido un primitivo sistema de niveles relevantes.

Creo que hoy nos iremos arriba (61% de posibilidades), pero antes podríamos tener alguna sorpresa inesperada, me sale 2495 por abajo y 2536 por arriba, ahora veremos si esto funciona porque estas cifras hay que tomarlas con pinzas, son total y absolutamente experimentales.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Mar 2012)

A sus órdenes mariscal chinito. 
Ande y mire esto, que lo he posteado varias veces pero los siesos del hilo ni puto caso....







Ze Erre Ziete [ Zrz7 ] - Fotos | Facebook


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (12 Mar 2012)

no judais

que tengo 2000 acciones de telefonica a 14,60 :´´´´(


----------



## Janus (12 Mar 2012)

El timeframe de referencia es el de horas en el SP. Ahí se puede ver claramente como se ha roto una tendencia alcista y ahora está en formato pull-back. Las dos últimas velas en horas son de rebote. Vamos a ver si se da la vuelta y de hacerlo, cómo lo hace. De bajar, esta tiene que ser la definitiva , o eso nos gustaría.

Divisas, asiáticos ..... todo cristo ha estado hoy bajando en mayor o menor medida.

Tom, dale a la manivela, dale Tom, dale Tom .... hasta que no puedas más.


----------



## FranR (12 Mar 2012)

Buenos días señores...

Suerte y Plusvis.

Cojo sitio para el guano, pero recuerden que antes espero un rebote, que veremos si es el mini o el medium. Pasito a paso.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 Mar 2012)

ayer estuve de chuletada en Pedraza, así que hoy necesito 50 euros de plusvis en TRE para compensar.

Buenos dias.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 09:03 ---------- El original se escribió a las 09:02 ----------

Ibex 35
Últ: 8.266,80
Var (% / Ptos): -0,19 %/ -15,90

Como siempre.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Mar 2012)

a por los 12000 :baba:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a por los 12000 :baba:



Traduzco para los nuevos.

12000+-1000= [11000-13000].

Es decir que menos en esa franja de niveles el ibex se econtrara en cualquiera.


----------



## Adriangtir (12 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias





muertoviviente dijo:


> a por los 12000 :baba:



No se aclara...

Me encanta ser bipolar, es una cosa que odio!


----------



## FranR (12 Mar 2012)




----------



## muertoviviente (12 Mar 2012)

el saludo de MV es guanos dias , aunque MV esta largo


----------



## Greco (12 Mar 2012)

Ale vamonos para arriba, que empieza para abajo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Mar 2012)

El sector ferroviario chino bajando con fuerza, BMW no para de crecer alli. Y audi tambien, pero porque los chinos aun no saben muy bien diferenciar entre bmw y audi, y se nos escapan ventas por esto.

Deficit chino.

Unicredit el banco que peor sale de la quita griega, como siempre la bolsa adelanto los acontecimientos.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Mar 2012)

vamos al verde cojones ya :baba:


----------



## ponzi (12 Mar 2012)

Vaya semana que lleva adolfo dominguez y mira que lo dije veces que estaba barata.De 4,1 a 5,2 en menos de 4 dias. Y como buena gacela no meti


----------



## VOTIN (12 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya semana que lleva adolfo dominguez y mira que lo dije veces que estaba barata.De 4,1 a 5,2 en menos de 4 dias. Y como buena gacela no meti



Ga-me-sasss

Compra gamesasssssss!!!
ay!!!señorito!!!


----------



## Ajetreo (12 Mar 2012)

que aburrimiento, ni arriba, ni abajo, ni al centro ni a dentro


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ga-me-sasss
> 
> Compra gamesasssssss!!!
> ay!!!señorito!!!



jajajaja

No se sabía cuando el gato iba a impactar contra el suelo ::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 Mar 2012)

¡¡comprad, malditos!!

Santander pide calma a los inversores de bonos convertibles,Banca. Expansin.com



> el director territorial de Santander de la comunidad en la que reside le transmitió el siguiente mensaje: “Estamos convencidos de que la acción subirá a *12 euros *en dos años”. Es decir, en 2013.


----------



## VOTIN (12 Mar 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¡¡comprad, malditos!!
> 
> Santander pide calma a los inversores de bonos convertibles,Banca. Expansin.com



Claro,claro ...subira a 12 euros
y mientras tanto todos los años haciendo ampliaciones de capital por miles y miles de millones de euros
!!!Que son abuelos,no gili-pollas!!!!!


----------



## Adriangtir (12 Mar 2012)

Bueno, aquí ningún león de cabecera se lanza a soltar numeritos.

Sr. Pollastre no ha finiquitado el día aún?


----------



## Ajetreo (12 Mar 2012)

Bankia sigue en su linea, defensa férrea de legión romana en 3


----------



## VOTIN (12 Mar 2012)

Que ruinosas son las repsoles y las ibe,............


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Mar 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Bankia sigue en su linea, defensa férrea de legión romana en 3





Es de chiste el valor y su comportamiento en bolsa. El cuidata se va quedah masarto papeles que un porrero.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 12:17 ---------- El original se escribió a las 12:12 ----------

Ya ves ni un misero numerito. Y el otrora gran lider señor Mulder, que se ha comprado un abrelatas y una niña, tampoco dice numeros, eso si, el maletero del yaris estara lleno de alcachofas.

Cria alcachofas y echate a dormir.


----------



## Adriangtir (12 Mar 2012)

MV ya van más de 50 pips en contra, no?



muertoviviente dijo:


> largo ibex 8280 y guanos dias


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> MV ya van más de 50 pips en contra, no?



que poco aguante tiene ustec , se acojona por una caidita de na


----------



## Adriangtir (12 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que poco aguante tiene ustec , se acojona por una caidita de na



Hombre, mis margenes son mucho menores.

No me puedo permitir el lujo de fallos con mil puntos...


----------



## ASAKOPACO (12 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que poco aguante tiene ustec , se acojona por una caidita de na



Soy compañero de viaje justo en 8280,espero que salgamos de esta con buenas pluvis.:

Niveles por abajo 8230-8176.
Niveles por arriba 8337-8389.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Hombre, mis margenes son mucho menores.
> 
> No me puedo permitir el lujo de fallos con mil puntos...



entonces en que quedamos 50 puntos o mil puntos :rolleye:


----------



## Xof Dub (12 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Que ruinosas son las repsoles y las ibe,............



la madre que me par**, me pase por el forro toda mi logica y me meti 'con 2 cohone' en IBE pqylv ::


----------



## bronx5 (12 Mar 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Bankia sigue en su linea, defensa férrea de legión romana en 3



Y además está con un volumen alto para lo que suele tener Bankia, tragando papel de la conversiónd e preferentes a acciones, cuánto tiempo lo podrán aguantar? Creo que la conversión era hasta el 23 de marzo, alguien me lo puede corroborar?


----------



## Ajetreo (12 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> [/COLOR]Ya ves ni un misero numerito. Y el otrora gran lider señor Mulder, que se ha comprado un abrelatas y una niña, tampoco dice numeros, eso si, el maletero del yaris estara lleno de alcachofas.
> 
> Cria alcachofas y echate a dormir.



Tengo alcachofas para comer.... será una señal ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Mar 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Tengo alcachofas para comer.... será una señal ienso:



Sip!, señal de ir a comer y dejar de operar ::


----------



## Burbujilimo (12 Mar 2012)

¿Vaya debacle está teniendo ENAGAS no?


----------



## Janus (12 Mar 2012)

Hay ganas ganísimas de bajar. Se percibe claramente en los scalps en timeframe de minutos. Pero las barridas en algún momento son muy relevantes .... otra interpretación más.


----------



## ASAKOPACO (12 Mar 2012)

Recuerden que hoy WS abre a las 14.30 h.


----------



## Ajetreo (12 Mar 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿Vaya debacle está teniendo ENAGAS no?



Al igual que REE, las dos están afectadas por el informe de la CNE


----------



## ponzi (12 Mar 2012)

Fuera de bme


----------



## ghkghk (12 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Fuera de bme



¿Algún motivo en especial? ¿Cuáles eran los objetivos en la entrada?


----------



## ponzi (12 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Algún motivo en especial? ¿Cuáles eran los objetivos en la entrada?



Entre solo para el cp. Le esta costando los 20 ,me fio del grafico de claca , creo que se pueden ver los 18. No es una mala empresa, si puedo volvere a pillarla.


----------



## ghkghk (12 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Entre solo para el cp. Le esta costando los 20 ,me fio del grafico de claca , creo que se pueden ver los 18. No es una mala empresa, si puedo volvere a pillarla.



Es que forma parte de mi bastión a l/p, cual depósito al 8%. Es que en este tipo de empresas de comprar y vender constantemente sólo gana el broker.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Mar 2012)

hoy vamos a zampar gacela triturada :baba:


----------



## VOTIN (12 Mar 2012)

Banco sabadell + 12%
¿por que?


----------



## Janus (12 Mar 2012)

Pepón tiene un somnifero, pero no sabemos si es para él o para dárselo a un oso!.

Venga, joder!


----------



## J-Z (12 Mar 2012)

El DJ esta pepón no hay nada que hacer janus.


----------



## diosmercado (12 Mar 2012)

j-z dijo:


> El DJ esta pepón no hay nada que hacer janus.



Nuse nuse... el bufon real esta alcista o eso dice este ente "alter-ego" bipolar.

Veremos.


----------



## pollastre (12 Mar 2012)

Wise... unwise.... 

vaya configuración que vienen desplegando toda la mañana. 

Hay una acumulación salvaje en todo el intervalo 6860-6890. Sin prisa, pero sin pausa. Llevan más de seis horas con ella.

La maniobra es tan burda, que no sé qué pensar. Varios indicadores están desbocados, más que advertir, lo que hacen es gritar. Tecnológicamente esta configuración no resiste el menor análisis, así que sólo me caben dos explicaciones.

O bien estamos asistiendo a un posicionamiento parcial de una mano fuerte "de verdad" (fondo de pensiones, mutua de seguros, o similar); estos institucionales, a diferencia de los HFs, suelen tener poco o ningún problema en ocultar sus operaciones - digamos que se la suda ligeramente - .

O bien lo que tenemos en realidad es a un "figura" de los algos, y estamos ante un tipo nuevo de algoritmo de ofuscación "no fichado", que está confundiendo por completo a la AI. Siempre es interesante cada vez que aparece un rival nuevo en el barrio.

Si nos vamos a la hipótesis de la navaja de Occam, me quedo con un institucional posicionándose. Esto me dice que más pronto que tarde, en lo que queda de sesión, tendremos un petardazo hacia arriba; considerando el nivel de la acumulación, estaríamos hablando de algo bastante gordo si esto finalmente fuera como digo.

Una entrada en 686x para seguir esta línea de operativa, sería ideal-ideal de la super-muerte-mortal quetecagas.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (12 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Banco sabadell + 12%
> ¿por que?


----------



## ponzi (12 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Es que forma parte de mi bastión a l/p, cual depósito al 8%. Es que en este tipo de empresas de comprar y vender constantemente sólo gana el broker.



Totalmente de acuerdo.Cuanto mas operaciones se hace mas gana el broker.Sigo creyendo en bme, he vendido para tener mas liquidez.Ya estoy bastante pillado con ibe


----------



## J-Z (12 Mar 2012)

MV que tal van esos 80 pips en contra, tienes SL o es de pobres? ::


----------



## Janus (12 Mar 2012)

Cerramos Hercules Offshore con más de un 4% de reward en tres días.

Suma y sigue.


----------



## J-Z (12 Mar 2012)

La pasta ha estado en SAB y GAM con un 20% en esos 3 días y sin salir del cortijo ejpañó.


----------



## ponzi (12 Mar 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


>



Bueno sabadell vendiendo y morgan y santander comprando.Tienes el mismo broker que carpatos.que broker es? Podrias poner un pantallazo de bankia e iberdrola


----------



## J-Z (12 Mar 2012)

ES que lo sacó del carpa.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (12 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Bueno sabadell vendiendo y morgan y santander comprando.Tienes el mismo broker que carpatos.que broker es? Podrias poner un pantallazo de bankia e iberdrola



creo es una terminal bloomberg.


lo saque de aqui: Compradores y vendedores en banco sabadell on Twitpic


----------



## VOTIN (12 Mar 2012)

Voy pa bajo y con el culo rojo en Ibe,Repsol ,Abengo y escozio en BME
Solo me salvo por los nh y solo algo
Vaya dia mierdoso


----------



## J-Z (12 Mar 2012)

IDR no llevas votin?


----------



## pollastre (12 Mar 2012)

Es una BT (Bloomberg Terminal), una solución propietaria de trading hard+soft+feed. 

Está considerada como el sistema de los pijos; cada BT viene a salir por unos 2000€/mo (imagino que para varias terminales te harán algún descuento).

Hay cierto "retintín" en el sector cuando se habla de las BTs, algo así como cuando ves al viejuno de 50 años montado en el Ferrari: mucha pasta para quemar no hace necesariamente bueno al piloto ::::

Pero vamos, como en la vida, todo son opiniones. Personalmente, yo no me acerco a una solución propietaria cerrada ni que me la regalen. Pero hay profesionales que se sienten muy cómodos con un "todo en uno" que, sencillamente, funcione y no dé problemas.




ponzi dijo:


> Bueno sabadell vendiendo y morgan y santander comprando.Tienes el mismo broker que carpatos.que broker es? Podrias poner un pantallazo de bankia e iberdrola


----------



## VOTIN (12 Mar 2012)

j-z dijo:


> IDR no llevas votin?



Esas van planas +34€


----------



## ponzi (12 Mar 2012)

www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortasSeries.aspx?nif=A-48010615


No han renovado los cortos, por lo menos aun no aparecen. A no ser que lo actualicen hoy con fecha 9 de marzo.


----------



## ponzi (12 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Es una BT (Bloomberg Terminal), una solución propietaria de trading hard+soft+feed.
> 
> Está considerada como el sistema de los pijos; cada BT viene a salir por unos 2000€/mo (imagino que para varias terminales te harán algún descuento).
> 
> ...



Varias veces habia visto esa pantalla en su pag y no sabia de donde salia.Madre mia con el carpatos,debe ser curioso conocerle en persona.


----------



## pollastre (12 Mar 2012)

Si mal no recuerdo, un HVEIer acudió a uno de sus cursos presenciales y lo conoció en persona, él te podrá decir...

Aunque sí, sin duda debe ser un tipo curioso de conocer; sólo por los comentarios "momento bolso" que hace en el blog cuando las cosas se desmadran, merecería la pena echarse un gintonic con el personaje.




ponzi dijo:


> Varias veces habia visto esa pantalla en su pag y no sabia de donde salia.Madre mia con el carpatos,debe ser curioso conocerle en persona.


----------



## faraico (12 Mar 2012)

Buenos días....

Así me encuentro apuntando a Indra y Abengoa....







---------- Mensaje añadido a las 15:55 ---------- El original se escribió a las 15:53 ----------

OJo con los que vayais en el barco de Repsol, ayer escribía Cacho que lo de Argentina estaba en el aire....que el país se estaba yendo a la "megda" y que no se sabe por dónde van a ir los tiros...


----------



## J-Z (12 Mar 2012)

Lo de SAB de risa eh, de risa.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un _algo _de eso ha debido de entrar en mi laboratorio porque me han desaparecido cosas    
Mi aura no está en sintonía el día de hoy. Operen hoy vuestras señorias, mañana ya me qeudaré con sus dineros inocho: inocho:

Mr. P, le recomiendo _Watchmen ("ultimate cut"),_ 3.5h de exquisitez audiovisual.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 16:00 ---------- El original se escribió a las 16:00 ----------

Cárpatos es el sr. Mulder, todos lo sabemos ::


----------



## J-Z (12 Mar 2012)

El DJ y el Dax están sujetando a los demás con pinzas, cuando guaneen va a ser bonito de ver a los demás


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Mar 2012)

Marditoh ejpeculadore  uno no se puede descuidar ni un momento 

dejo grafico del vix que baja muchisimo , seguro que va a 14 para señalar el comienzo del big guano , probablemente para el viernes 

VIX Quote - Chicago Board Options Exchange SPX Volatility Index - Bloomberg


----------



## FranR (12 Mar 2012)

Buenas tardes señores:

Con poca probabilidad, aún, aparece un 8344 en el Chulibex

Por abajo se ha quedado algo corto con un 8148 que si tenía probabilidades altas al principio de la jornada.


----------



## ponzi (12 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Si mal no recuerdo, un HVEIer acudió a uno de sus cursos presenciales y lo conoció en persona, él te podrá decir...
> 
> Aunque sí, sin duda debe ser un tipo curioso de conocer; sólo por los comentarios "momento bolso" que hace en el blog cuando las cosas se desmadran, merecería la pena echarse un gintonic con el personaje.



Sobre todo cuando hay grandes caidas esa vena historiadora que le sale es buenisima "En una ocasion....".Un personaje desde luego entretenido y su libro es muy ameno. El forero que le haya conocido que nos cuente su experiencia


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Mar 2012)

Eclipse Solar...Ha sido Hanwa anunciarse en el Sardinero y caer un 7%


----------



## ponzi (12 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Eclipse Solar...Ha sido Hanwa anunciarse en el Sardinero y caer un 7%



A quien se le ocurre anunciar placas solares en el sardinero.Alli todo el mundo tiene un paragüero en la entrada de casa.


----------



## VOTIN (12 Mar 2012)

Que asco las ibertrolas y las repsoles a este paso ellas solas se llevan el ibex a 1000 puntos


----------



## ponzi (12 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Que asco las ibertrolas y las repsoles a este paso ellas solas se llevan el ibex a 1000 puntos



De todas las grandes solo ibe,tef y gas estan cayendo menos que el resto.Mira Endesa,abengoa,bbva,santander,enagas y repsol. Para que el ibex caiga de verdad tef y santander tienen que caer con fuerza y a la vez.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Mar 2012)

Señor Pollastre que bueno que llegaste. Y pronosticando alzas explosivas, espero que no sea usted el nuevo sentimientocontrarista del hilo.

Conjunta de terminales bloomberg?

El señor Mulder/carpatos es buen tio, lo mismo compra contratos del stoxx50 que cultiva alcachofas.


----------



## J-Z (12 Mar 2012)

Vaya cachondeo lo del SAB de +16 a +7 9% menos de nada, calderilla.

Que tal van esos 120 pips en contra MV?


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Mar 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Vaya cachondeo lo del SAB de +16 a +7 9% menos de nada, calderilla.
> 
> Que tal van esos 120 pips en contra MV?



120 pipos no son na , arriesgo de momento parte de las plusvis conseguidas en la operacion de cortos desde 8900


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Mar 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Esa visión de la manada de Gacelas le ha dejado sin su mercado guano.
> 
> ¿Sigue largo ?



claro que si , sigo viendo gacelas y los indicadores estan muy sobrevendidos , esperando el rebote pero consciente que los leoncios de momento no estan por la labor de triturar a las gacelas cuando lo tienen muy facil , hasta el vencimiento del viernes mantengo largos y luego solo veo un negrofuturo al ibex


----------



## J-Z (12 Mar 2012)

El churribex está sentenciado con TEF que lo arrastrará al fondo.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Mar 2012)

todo parece indicar la llegada del big guano , si unimos los minimos del vix tenemos una alcista que pasa por 14 o algo menos , el sp500 podria guanear desde 1410-1420 empezando el mismo viernes


----------



## J-Z (12 Mar 2012)

Ibertrola le ha dado la bienvenida al 2004.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Mar 2012)

Viendo por segunda vez Watchmen.
¿Adivinen a quien me recuerda?







Miren, miren como vigia al bueno del sr. FranR. Amén de ver otras cosillas ::


----------



## FranR (12 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Viendo por segunda vez Watchmen.
> ¿Adivinen a quien me recuerda?
> 
> 
> ...




No se ve nada....







AHORA SI!

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 17:43 ---------- El original se escribió a las 17:40 ----------

Niveles para mañana y me lanzo al precipicio de sus owned

Arriba 8.262 si se escapa de ahí veremos mi escenario, el que comenté ayer noche.

Por abajo 8.102 y si se pierde WELLCOME 7970.


----------



## Burbujilimo (12 Mar 2012)

Señores, mi gacelada del día.

Entro en Popular a 2,90 , ajusto de más el SL y ... en 2,915 salta y vende en 2,907 . Resumiendo, gano 16,80 euros menos los 16 euros de comisiones (compra y venta en clicktrade), me quedan 80 centimillos (para un café del ZP vamos).

Cierra a 3 leuros. Definitivamente tengo que mejorar mucho con esto de situar los SL.

Y remato la tarde entrando en SAN a 5,98 . Mañana más (gañanada gaceril, ¿digamos gañaceladas?).


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Mar 2012)

konkorde dice que las gacelas siguen vendiendo a saco , desafiando al triple vencimiento trimestral


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No se ve nada....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entonces larguiruchos en 8102 
Pero jefe siux, el trimestre cierra en 2 semanas...su cierre era en 7800,¿verdad?

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 17:48 ---------- El original se escribió a las 17:45 ----------




Burbujilimo dijo:


> Señores, mi gacelada del día.
> 
> Entro en Popular a 2,90 , ajusto de más el SL y ... en 2,915 salta y vende en 2,907 . Resumiendo, gano 16,80 euros menos los 16 euros de comisiones (compra y venta en clicktrade), me quedan 80 centimillos (para un café del ZP vamos).
> 
> ...



Me lo dice o me lo cuenta... La de pipos, céntimos y demás que he dejado de ganar por SL _malamente _(malagish dialectus)


----------



## Janus (12 Mar 2012)

Cierro por hoy el trading. Agotador ha sido para pasar por poco la mitad del objetivo en scalping.

Ufff, como están mareando la perdiz.


----------



## FranR (12 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Entonces larguiruchos en 8102
> Pero jefe siux, el trimestre cierra en 2 semanas...su cierre era en 7800,¿verdad?




Pos claro, no es incompatible. 

Recuerdo lo de anoche: Tocamos 415 y nos vamos a 7800....peeero si alargamos subida a 600 pues pegamos un jardarazo de cuidado, cerrando el trimestre en 7800 y luego más para abajo.

Si me equivoco saldré así del foro.


[YOUTUBE]Super Tanga Man - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pos claro, no es incompatible.
> 
> Recuerdo lo de anoche: Tocamos 415 y nos vamos a 7800....peeero si alargamos subida a 600 pues pegamos un jardarazo de cuidado, cerrando el trimestre en 7800 y luego más para abajo.
> 
> ...



Foto delante del espejo con el portátil en la cara :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Ajetreo (12 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pos claro, no es incompatible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y sin el casco :XX::XX:


----------



## ponzi (12 Mar 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Ibertrola le ha dado la bienvenida al 2004.



Tengo hasta el dni amoratado.Para lo que viene siendo ibe -1,7% son palabras mayores


----------



## VOTIN (12 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> tengo hasta el dni amoratado.para lo que viene siendo ibe -1,7% son palabras mayores



nh +0.78
idr +0.72
bme -1.33
abg -2.15
rep -4.46
ibe  -5.14%


Se vera la ultima mierda cotizando a 3,5


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> nh +0.78
> idr +0.72
> bme -1.33
> abg -2.15
> ...



Cabronsón, aclare que es su cartera! Que había abierto el broker creyendo que había entrado mi orden de IBE!! ::


----------



## ponzi (12 Mar 2012)

www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortasSeries.aspx?nif=A-48010615


Que desgraciados, renovaron el contrato el viernes


----------



## VOTIN (12 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> CNMV - Serie de posiciones agregadas
> 
> 
> Que desgraciados, renovaron el contrato el viernes



Esperaba quitarmelas con algo de dignidad a 4,5 o 4,4 pero como siga asi la cosa los 3,5 los visitara vuecencia en solitario


----------



## no_loko (12 Mar 2012)

Sorprendentemente en GAM también han aumentado las posiciones cortas.

CNMV - Serie de posiciones agregadas

Saludos.


----------



## faraico (12 Mar 2012)

Vaya rejón nos han metido a los BME....

que bien has hecho ponzi...yo me lo he pensado pero creía que Peópn vendría a última hora, además BME ha aguantado relativamente bien toda la sesión...y al final...zas!! Sin vaselina:ouch:


----------



## ghkghk (12 Mar 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Ibertrola le ha dado la bienvenida al 2004.



Por lo que sus accionistas desde 2004 han tenido un deposito al 5, 6, 7% TAE libre de impuestos si tenian menos de 1.500 euros en retorno de intereses...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Por lo que sus accionistas desde 2004 han tenido un deposito al 5, 6, 7% TAE libre de impuestos si tenian menos de 1.500 euros en retorno de intereses...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Toda la razón. Sólo que no diga depósito, mejor como un depósito [mode director de banco off] 

Mi orden sigue para entrar a largo, sólo que la he bajado un pelín 4.15 _agoniozoooo _que soy! :XX: Probablemente me quede fuera....


----------



## VOTIN (12 Mar 2012)

no_loko dijo:


> Sorprendentemente en GAM también han aumentado las posiciones cortas.
> 
> CNMV - Serie de posiciones agregadas
> 
> Saludos.



Usted no conoce a esa vaquilla en cuestion,no descarte su vuelta a los corrales
a 2,3 la semana que viene 

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 19:10 ---------- El original se escribió a las 19:07 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Toda la razón. Sólo que no diga depósito, mejor como un depósito [mode director de banco off]
> 
> Mi orden sigue para entrar a largo, sólo que la he bajado un pelín 4.15 _agoniozoooo _que soy! :XX: Probablemente me quede fuera....



Fueraaa????
No hijo nooo!!!
Usted pa dentro del club,cuanto mas seamos mejor lloraremos juntos
Alfondo del autobus hay sitio ,no se monte muy pa tras que tenemos parada
en 3,5 e iran entrando segun riguroso turno::


----------



## ghkghk (12 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Toda la razón. Sólo que no diga depósito, mejor como un depósito [mode director de banco off]
> 
> Mi orden sigue para entrar a largo, sólo que la he bajado un pelín 4.15 _agoniozoooo _que soy! :XX: Probablemente me quede fuera....



Dadas las similitudes es una licencia del lenguaje, como cuando las nenas dicen "ghkghk es un bombón".

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (12 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Dadas las similitudes es una licencia del lenguaje, como cuando las nenas dicen "ghkghk es un bombón".
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Lo de bombon yo creo que va por lo de gordo ,no por lo otro 

Enviado desde mi IPAD3 usando Tapatetoo ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Mar 2012)

¿Que fue de los integrantes del autobus de la jga camino de Santander?

Salvaron los muebles, ganaron alguna manzanita, siguen de camino al precicipio como telma y luis.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 19:24 ---------- El original se escribió a las 19:22 ----------

Ilustrisimo GHKGHK es muy jrande, que cachondo. Y el malafolla del señor Votin, con esa replica lo ha mejorado. Como echaba de menos estos momentos.


----------



## VOTIN (12 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> ¿Que fue de los integrantes del autobus de la jga camino de Santander?
> 
> Salvaron los muebles, ganaron alguna manzanita, siguen de camino al precicipio como telma y luis.



Lo hemos cambiado por el autobus del IBE(Inversores Bien Enmadrilados :


----------



## ghkghk (12 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> ¿Que fue de los integrantes del autobus de la jga camino de Santander?
> 
> Salvaron los muebles, ganaron alguna manzanita, siguen de camino al precicipio como telma y luis.
> 
> ...



Los del autobus de la JGA de Santander saltaron en marcha en el primer stop, y les atropello el de IBE que venia a toda castaña por la derecha...

La verdad es que soy bien guapete, pero Votin ha estado sembrao.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Mar 2012)

Aiba lostia pues, a Bilbao a tomar txacoli ireis.

Tambien regalan un paraguas, que os vendra bien para recordar la mandrilada, si es que la hay. Y no, no porque veais el paraguas recordareis la mandrilada, no, es que os lo meteran por atras, con disfrute.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 19:32 ---------- El original se escribió a las 19:30 ----------




ghkghk dijo:


> Los del autobus de la JGA de Santander saltaron en marcha en el primer stop, y les atropello el de IBE que venia a toda castaña por la derecha...
> 
> La verdad es que soy bien guapete, pero Votin ha estado sembrao.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Usted no solo es guapo y tiene buena percha, es que usted es sabio y de buena familia.

Yo otra cosa no, pero si alguien puede darme un trabajo aunque sea abriendole la puerta del coche, a pelota no me gana nadie.

A sus pies.


----------



## Adriangtir (12 Mar 2012)

Sr. Chinito esta desactualizado, ghkghk no se mueve ya en coche, se mueve en triciclo invertido (el triciclo, no él)


----------



## ghkghk (12 Mar 2012)

Chinito, sabe que me he comprado un triciclo de 500cc.? Cuando BMW Motorrad haga uno igual, le pegare una patada al italianini este...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## pollastre (12 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> se mueve en triciclo invertido (el triciclo, no él)



:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Mar 2012)

Claro si ya le dije yo que aquel golf no le duraria. Claro que pasar de un golf a una moto es un gran cambio y de 500cc na menos.


----------



## ponzi (12 Mar 2012)

www.eleconomista.mobi/empresas-fina...arga-para-vehiculos-electricos-en-Espana.html


----------



## VOTIN (12 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Chinito, sabe que me he comprado un triciclo de 500cc.? Cuando BMW Motorrad haga uno igual, le pegare una patada al italianini este...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Yo el otro dia pase por una BMW y acordandome de usted saque una foto
camufladamente con mi aifon::
Funciona con aire,es decir ,diciendo
puff,puff,puff ...como cuesta


----------



## ghkghk (12 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Claro si ya le dije yo que aquel golf no le duraria. Claro que pasar de un golf a una moto es un gran cambio y de 500cc na menos.



Hoyga, que no he prescindido del Golf! Ahora comparten garaje. Aunque a veces sueño con Golf+mp3 500+perdidas TRE= Range Rover Evoque con todo...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Iberdrola ha instalado más de 100 puntos de recarga para vehículos eléctricos en España - elEconomista.es



Aaaaaaaaaaacabaramos, que su apuesta en iberdrola se debe a un posible auge del transporte en vehiculos electricos. Ya. Claro.

Yo tengo un coche electrico, solo que no me lleva a ningun lado, es mas lo tengo en la cocina. Batidora le llamo. Coche electrico. Mujer con pito. Igulico es.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 19:51 ---------- El original se escribió a las 19:49 ----------

Que encima la moto es una que la saben llevar hasta los que no aprendieron a montar en bici, que es como comprar Terras en el año 2003.


----------



## ponzi (12 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Aaaaaaaaaaacabaramos, que su apuesta en iberdrola se debe a un posible auge del transporte en vehiculos electricos. Ya. Claro.
> 
> Yo tengo un coche electrico, solo que no me lleva a ningun lado, es mas lo tengo en la cocina. Batidora le llamo. Coche electrico. Mujer con pito. Igulico es.
> 
> ...



jajaja se le echaba ya de menos. Mi apuesta en ibe no es solo por eso , podria decirle que la poblacion mundial no para de crecer sobre todo en paises de sudamerica y son mill de personas deseosas de energia, que iberdrola cotiza por debajo de su valor en libros o que los embalses no se desgastan o no al menos como su amortizacion o que tiene una imagen de lider. Veo dificil que los consumidores a dia de hoy cambien sus coches pir electricos pero sus motos lo veo bastante factible. Ponen alguna oficina utinerante para recoger mi paraguas sin necesidad de ir a la junta? Modo mandrileado on


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Usted no conoce a esa vaquilla en cuestion,no descarte su vuelta a los corrales
> a 2,3 la semana que viene
> 
> ---------- Mensaje añadido a las 19:10 ---------- El original se escribió a las 19:07 ----------
> ...



Pues nada, padentro!

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/78DSjxoiKMY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 20:13 ---------- El original se escribió a las 20:06 ----------




ghkghk dijo:


> Los del autobus de la JGA de Santander saltaron en marcha en el primer stop, y les atropello el de IBE que venia a toda castaña por la derecha...
> 
> La verdad es que *soy bien guapete*, pero Votin ha estado sembrao.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk









---------- Mensaje añadido a las 20:14 ---------- El original se escribió a las 20:13 ----------




Spoiler



No puedo con mi vidaaaaaaaaaa :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Mulder (12 Mar 2012)

A las buenas noches!



ponzi dijo:


> jajaja se le echaba ya de menos. Mi apuesta en ibe no es solo por eso , podria decirle que la poblacion mundial no para de crecer sobre todo en paises de sudamerica y son mill de personas deseosas de energia, que iberdrola cotiza por debajo de su valor en libros o que los embalses no se desgastan o no al menos como su amortizacion o que tiene una imagen de lider. Veo dificil que los consumidores a dia de hoy cambien sus coches pir electricos pero sus motos lo veo bastante factible. Ponen alguna oficina utinerante para recoger mi paraguas sin necesidad de ir a la junta? Modo mandrileado on



En los países de sudamérica ya nos adelantaron hace tiempo con el GLP a go-go, que parece mentira que aquí ni nos hayamos enterado con lo fácil que es modificar un coche de gasolina para usar GLP.

Esta semana no cuenten con el volumen de los leoncios porque ando ocupadísimo, aunque al ser semana de vencimiento no creo que acierte mucho con el gap.

Y señor chinito, a ver si se lee mis posts que hoy he dado niveles  aunque no los han tocado ni de refilón, pero la sesión ha sido más aburrida que el hombre invisible haciendo sombras chinescas.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas noches!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no se olvide del gas natural , aun mas barato que el glp


----------



## faraico (12 Mar 2012)

POnzi no estará sólo en la Junta....recuerdo alguna operación comprando a 8 y vendiendo poco más arriba....igual en 6 euros....por lo que perfectamente se puede ir a 3 euros...

Pero sinceramente espero que caiga poco más....lo que pasa es que la bolsa cae unos puntillos y ya la gente se vuelve loca con el guano y con la guana....esto es cíclico y en menos de un año tenemos a IBE en 5 y pico....

....Me juego mi paraguas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas noches!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los vi. No pasa nada si entraramos aqui en busca de niveles para ganar dinero, estariamos para el encierro. Y no trabaje en exceso, que no es nada bueno. Venda el yaris YAAAAAAAAAAAA.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> POnzi no estará sólo en la Junta....recuerdo alguna operación comprando a 8 y vendiendo poco más arriba....igual en 6 euros....por lo que perfectamente se puede ir a 3 euros...
> 
> Pero sinceramente espero que caiga poco más....lo que pasa es que la bolsa cae unos puntillos y ya la gente se vuelve loca con el guano y con la guana....esto es cíclico y en menos de un año tenemos a IBE en 5 y pico....
> 
> ....*Me juego mi paraguas*.



Que me los quitan de las manos, hoygan!!

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/k4tjn3VVPis" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (12 Mar 2012)

Repsol: sigue imparable hacia los 17,98 €.





Tubacex, ayer dijimos que hizo un doble suelo en 2,04 que activaría de superar los 2,20. Hoy en 2,20 se ha frenado, haciendo por tanto también un doble techo, o lo que es lo mismo una figura de canal entre esos 2 valores, muy atentos a la ruptura de ambas líneas.


----------



## diosmercado (12 Mar 2012)

Janus, parece que los americanos quieren hacer sufrir hasta el ultimo dia. El dow esta un poco descolgado de los demas ya que el sp y el nasdaq tiran poco hoy. ¿Como lo ves? en semana de vencimiento un poco dificilillo no?

El TASE trae bajadas de un 1%. 

Un saludo maquina!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Mar 2012)

Los 3.5 que comenta el sr. Votín ienso:

*[Iberdola]*


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (12 Mar 2012)

Y tb muy atentos, en Catalana Occidente a los 13,35 y sobre todo, a los 13,65, nos podemos ir más de 1€ arriba.






Por cierto, os recomiendo, para el que viva en Madrid (no es mi caso), que si puede acuda el sábado 31/03 a las 12:30 al seminario Estructuras de impulsos fibonacci, de David Galán (a mi, fue el que me enseñó, controla de estructuras y mil temas, llevas muchos años y es muy bueno). Lo dicho, os dejo el enlace de XTB Actualidad

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 20:50 ---------- El original se escribió a las 20:42 ----------




Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Repsol: sigue imparable hacia los 17,98 €.



Si os fijáis en este post, repsol además de la gran 2ª bajista que está realizando, en las 4 últimas velas diarias ha realizado 2 máximos en 19,69 y 2 mínimos en 19,13..romper cualquiera de estas 2 líneas, ya sabéis lo que significa..así se las ponían a Fernando VII,:rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (12 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Los 3.5 que comenta el sr. Votín ienso:
> 
> *[Iberdola]*



Gila - Es el enemigo - YouTube

¿Podrían posponer la mandrileada de ibe?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (12 Mar 2012)

Y la ruptura del canal perfecto de Sabadell la tuvieron que ver muchos traders en el día de hoy.


----------



## Janus (12 Mar 2012)

Esta todo muy muy manipulado. Básicamente el que está manipulado es el SP y el Nasdaq (a este vale con ver como ha subido desde principios de enero, todos los días lo mismo y con la misma amplitud sin ningún descanso).

El DAX acompaña por replicación pura y dura.

En USA hay multitud de valores desplomándose (todas las solares, todas las carboneras, las relacionadas con la plata, muchas energéticas o relacionadas con este sector ....), pero están subiendo con cuentagotas aquellos valores que más ponderan.

Vamos manipulación total y así va a ser difícil. O abren la mano para que salga una estampida de papel ............. o lo dejaran congelado hasta donde les salga de los huevos.


----------



## Greco (12 Mar 2012)

Jodido chicharro de mierda... a este paso no me forro


----------



## Janus (12 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Janus, parece que los americanos quieren hacer sufrir hasta el ultimo dia. El dow esta un poco descolgado de los demas ya que el sp y el nasdaq tiran poco hoy. ¿Como lo ves? en semana de vencimiento un poco dificilillo no?
> 
> El TASE trae bajadas de un 1%.
> 
> Un saludo maquina!



Con el SP hay que estar, quien ya esté corto, hasta que supere los máximos si es que llega hasta ahí.
Quien no haya entrado corto, tiene que esperar a que llegue a los máximos, si llega, o si pierde los 1365.

De largos nada de momento, a pesar del marraneo .... sigue estando en techo relevante by the moment.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 21:19 ---------- El original se escribió a las 21:15 ----------

Apple ha subido su capitalización sobre 120.000 millones de dolares en dos meses!!!!!

Tanto ha mejorado!!!!!!!!!!!, aquí hay un burbujote tremendo ... pero de momento sigue con la premisa "sky is the limit".


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo el otro dia pase por una BMW y acordandome de usted saque una foto
> camufladamente con mi aifon::
> Funciona con aire,es decir ,diciendo
> puff,puff,puff ...como cuesta



nuestro querido pirata no podía apañarse para montar a Rajao es ese triciclo rojo :XX::XX:
cuando tenga un momentito


----------



## Estilicón (12 Mar 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Si os fijáis en este post, repsol además de la gran 2ª bajista que está realizando, en las 4 últimas velas diarias ha realizado 2 máximos en 19,69 y 2 mínimos en 19,13..romper cualquiera de estas 2 líneas, ya sabéis lo que significa..así se las ponían a Fernando VII,:rolleye:



Gracias por el aporte. Habrá que estar atentos a esos niveles 

Fijándome solo en el patrón de velas, bajo mi punto de vista ahora mismo diría que tiene más pinta de sur que de norte.


----------



## ponzi (12 Mar 2012)

Bankeros al poder!!!!


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (12 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Gracias por el aporte. Habrá que estar atentos a esos niveles
> 
> Fijándome solo en el patrón de velas, bajo mi punto de vista ahora mismo diría que tiene más pinta de sur que de norte.



Es posible, al sur va a ir seguro entiendo, al objetivo ese del los 17,9 y algo (es un 2ª bajista llamado acelerado, son los que corrigen al 38,2% que se andan con pocos vacilamientos para llegar al objetivo, aunque me gusta más el trazado de las del 61,8%), quizás en días o en una semana o dos a lo sumo. 
Nada, quería significar lo bonito del canal de esas 4 velas (qué cursilada decir bonito jeje). Da gusto ver esas 4 velas últimas.


----------



## VOTIN (12 Mar 2012)

Los leoncios han encontrado nueva presa
ACS
Pasa de 21 mill de prestadas a 26 mill, 5 mill en un dia
Toma tomate
Los que esten dentro que se preparen a sufrir


----------



## Estilicón (12 Mar 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Es posible, al sur va a ir seguro entiendo, al objetivo ese del los 17,9 y algo (es un 2ª bajista llamado acelerado, son los que corrigen al 38,2% que se andan con pocos vacilamientos para llegar al objetivo, aunque me gusta más el trazado de las del 61,8%), quizás en días o en una semana o dos a lo sumo.
> Nada, quería significar lo bonito del canal de esas 4 velas (qué cursilada decir bonito jeje). Da gusto ver esas 4 velas últimas.



Muchas gracias por el aporte . No sabía que una bajista con corrección 38,2 es acelerado.

Ando mirando ABG. A mi me parece ver que tras un lateral de varios meses inició una primera bajista el 25 de enero en 17,39 hasta los 14,18. De ahí rebote del 61,8 hasta los 16,15, y ahora en teoría parece en segundo bajista con objetivo 13 euros, teniendo como puntos relevantes para completar el impulso los 14 euros y los 13,60 por donde pasa una directriz bajista. 

No sé como lo ves tu. Aunque con ABG nunca se sabe.


----------



## VOTIN (12 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Muchas gracias por el aporte . No sabía que una bajista con corrección 38,2 es acelerado.
> 
> Ando mirando ABG. A mi me parece ver que tras un lateral de varios meses inició una primera bajista el 25 de enero en 17,39 hasta los 14,18. De ahí rebote del 61,8 hasta los 16,15, y ahora en teoría parece en segundo bajista con objetivo 13 euros, teniendo como puntos relevantes para completar el impulso los 14 euros y los 13,60 por donde pasa una directriz bajista.
> 
> No sé como lo ves tu. Aunque con ABG nunca se sabe.



Desde Enero hasta hoy las prestadas han pasado de 17 mill a 13 mill,para mi que estan recogiendo la cosecha y estan pasando al ataque con otras
Yo me espero mas un rebote a 15 que una bajada a 13,excepto en julio cuando pague los 0,35 € por accion que si intentaran volver a tirarla


----------



## ponzi (12 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Desde Enero hasta hoy las prestadas han pasado de 17 mill a 13 mill,para mi que estan recogiendo la cosecha y estan pasando al ataque con otras
> Yo me espero mas un rebote a 15 que una bajada a 13,excepto en julio cuando pague los 0,35 € por accion que si intentaran volver a tirarla



Han recogido muchas prestadas hoy de popular y bbva


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (12 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Muchas gracias por el aporte . No sabía que una bajista con corrección 38,2 es acelerado.
> 
> Ando mirando ABG. A mi me parece ver que tras un lateral de varios meses inició una primera bajista el 25 de enero en 17,39 hasta los 14,18. De ahí rebote del 61,8 hasta los 16,15, y ahora en teoría parece en segundo bajista con objetivo 13 euros, teniendo como puntos relevantes para completar el impulso los 14 euros y los 13,60 por donde pasa una directriz bajista.
> 
> No sé como lo ves tu. Aunque con ABG nunca se sabe.



Abengoa, hay un post mío de hace semanas donde recomendaba un corto claro por un doble techo muy bueno realizado en 17,40 y 17,39, activado al caer de 15,95 y con objetivo en 14,5. 
Mira, sigue bajista, pero hay que tener cuidado,pq ha realizado un doble suelo en 14 y 14,02 y habría que estar pendiente a perde esa zona de 14 para mantener los cortos. En todo caso, estaría fuera a no ser que superase los 14,9 y activase ese doble suelo con objetivo los 15,7 o seguir corto si baja de 14 €. En todo caso, hay valores para lo bueno y lo malo más atractivos.


----------



## ponzi (12 Mar 2012)

Los futuros a esta hora estan en verde


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Mar 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> nuestro querido pirata no podía apañarse para montar a Rajao es ese triciclo rojo :XX::XX:
> cuando tenga un momentito



Dificil-dificil.... A ver que se puede hacer


----------



## Janus (12 Mar 2012)

El SP tirando ligeramente hacia arriba pero lo demás en rojo (divisas y materias primas --plata y oro no reaccionan--). "mi" no entender.

Viene movimiento relevante!


----------



## Adriangtir (12 Mar 2012)

A ver si los usanos marcan un golpe guanoso en la mesa, si no me empezaré a poner tenso...


----------



## Estilicón (12 Mar 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Abengoa, hay un post mío de hace semanas donde recomendaba un corto claro por un doble techo muy bueno realizado en 17,40 y 17,39, activado al caer de 15,95 y con objetivo en 14,5.
> Mira, sigue bajista, pero hay que tener cuidado,pq ha realizado un doble suelo en 14 y 14,02 y habría que estar pendiente a perde esa zona de 14 para mantener los cortos. En todo caso, estaría fuera a no ser que superase los 14,9 y activase ese doble suelo con objetivo los 15,7 o seguir corto si baja de 14 €. En todo caso, hay valores para lo bueno y lo malo más atractivos.



Si, aunque para mi de 17,39 a 14,18 yo lo he visto como un impulso más amplio que lo que veo en tu gráfico que lo divides en varios. Y según lo ví yo, el rebote posterior fue del 61,8% hasta los 16,15. 

Este impulso podría llevar hasta los 13 euros, aunque depende de los 14 euros como dices y que yo también comentaba como nivel importante. Por abajo de 14 el siguiente punto a valorar son los 13,60 y más abajo los 13, todo esto bajo mi punto de vista. 



VOTIN dijo:


> Desde Enero hasta hoy las prestadas han pasado de 17 mill a 13 mill,para mi que estan recogiendo la cosecha y estan pasando al ataque con otras
> Yo me espero mas un rebote a 15 que una bajada a 13,excepto en julio cuando pague los 0,35 € por accion que si intentaran volver a tirarla



Yo no digo que mañana vayan a ir a 13. La primera onda fueron unas 5-6 semanas y esta solo lleva 2-3. Tampoco digo que vaya a llegar ya que primero tendría tela que cortar en 14 y en 13,60. 

Es posible que ni se cumpla el movimiento, y que ni llegue a 13, sino que en 14 coja y vaya para arriba. Pero aún así la jugada ya estaba hecha. Con el movimiento tal como comenté, te bastaba esperar a que la tendencia del movimiento pasara un nivel relevante y haber acompañado al movimiento. En este caso el relevante era 15,40 que es el 38,2 fibo de subida. 

Si me hubiera dejado mi puto broker, habría entrado corto en 15,40. Por ese motivo en este hilo hace unos días preguntaba por IGMarkets a ver en que dejaba ponerse corto, y en otro mensaje comentaba que desde hace unos días mi broker no dejaba ponerse corto en ABG y eso era una putada (lo decía por esto).

También te digo que si sigue esta tendencia y cae a la zona 13 euros, salvo que el instinto me diga que no, le echo un tiento en largo.


----------



## Janus (12 Mar 2012)

Vamos de cifras. El DAX ha subido un 40% en los pasados seis meses. Ahí está.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Mar 2012)

Va por uhté sr. vmmp29,


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (12 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Vamos de cifras. El DAX ha subido un 40% en los pasados seis meses. Ahí está.



Ya bajará a los 6 miles como si tal cosa..

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 23:49 ---------- El original se escribió a las 23:27 ----------

Fijaros una cosa en el Dax. Es cierto, después de los 6438 hizó una carrera a los 7 miles que me sorprendió a mi por lo menos, haciendo un canal que respetó hasta llegar a esa barrera, muy fuerte de largo plazo y que implicaría superarla bien, un cambio de tendencia que no se va a producir pq a Alemania y a otros muchos países de la zona euro, les espera un año de recesión.
Está conformando un techete fuerte, base sólida para una fuerte caída. Primero hizo un doble techo sobre los 6970 que aún no cumplió su objetivo que sería los 6550. Pero quiero remarcar, lo que nos dice el MACD. El MACD es un indicador tendencial muy bueno, cuando está muy alto o muy bajo, puede estar implicando cansancio pero nunca fuertes bajadas ni fuertes subidas, sino que puedes ir cambiando las posiciones adoptadas hasta entonces. El peligro del MACD se sitúa cuando está cerca de la línea 0, como ahora, ahí los giros implican grandes movimientos. Por otra parte, veréis como en el estocástico, se están formando jorobas divergentes con el precio y el precio reaccionará, no lo dudéis.


----------



## atman (13 Mar 2012)

Queridos niños y niñas... buenas noches... ya sé que desde que no entro por aquí no hay más que tristeza en el hilo y nadie ha sido capaz de ganar un céntimo sin mis sabios consejos, mi información privilegia y mi preclara capacidad de análisis y deducción... pero estoy tratando de desintoxicarme un poco, mientras dejo que me líe la economía real.

Pero de forma excepcional entro a anunciarles lo que puede ser el mayor owned de la historia de este hilo... Y es que vengo a decir que esto se cae, pero se cae, cae... y por aquello del "put your money where your mouth is..." les anuncio que hoy al cierre le he entrado corto al SP con tó lo gordo... algo para abrir boca, por si acaso, vencimiento pasado-mañana, pero con el grueso de la tropa concentrada en el vencimiento de junio. Y los reservistas esperando precisamente el movimiento para entrar. SL 1380-82 que me haría pupita.

Efectivamente, he dejado la medicación...

Ahora voy a echar un vistazo: denme una alegría está muertoviviente largo-largo??

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 01:11 ---------- El original se escribió a las 01:08 ----------

Umm... así de lejos, el DAX, está en el tercer intento de ruptura arriba y no parece que lo consiga. Ahora tocan un par de intentos por abajo...


----------



## bertok (13 Mar 2012)

atman dijo:


> Queridos niños y niñas... buenas noches... ya sé que desde que no entro por aquí no hay más que tristeza en el hilo y nadie ha sido capaz de ganar un céntimo sin mis sabios consejos, mi información privilegia y mi preclara capacidad de análisis y deducción... pero estoy tratando de desintoxicarme un poco, mientras dejo que me líe la economía real.
> 
> Pero de forma excepcional entro a anunciarles lo que puede ser el mayor owned de la historia de este hilo... Y es que vengo a decir que esto se cae, pero se cae, cae... y por aquello del "put your money where your mouth is..." les anuncio que hoy al cierre le he entrado corto al SP con tó lo gordo... algo para abrir boca, por si acaso, vencimiento pasado-mañana, pero con el grueso de la tropa concentrada en el vencimiento de junio. Y los reservistas esperando precisamente el movimiento para entrar. SL 1380-82 que me haría pupita.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, el SP está en el momento de la verdad aunque a mi juicio el techo que está formando, todavía es débil.

Si supera el 1379, sal por patas.

Suerte compañero.


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El SP tirando ligeramente hacia arriba pero lo demás en rojo (divisas y materias primas --plata y oro no reaccionan--). "mi" no entender.
> 
> Viene movimiento relevante!



sip......... peponazo to be or not to be


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Mar 2012)

La última vez que se anunció guano repetidamente en este hilo el Ibex subió 1000 puntos en una semana. Esperemos que esta vez sí se acierte


----------



## Claca (13 Mar 2012)

DAX:







La posibilidad que planteaba para el DAX semanas atrás era esta, con el rebote terminando en una cuña fallando el objetivo alcista del triángulo. El rango por arriba eran los 6.900-7000 apróximadamente, y en contexto, tras la fuerte bajada en verano del año pasado, las implicaciones bajistas de la formación eran considerables. Por este motivo consideré oportuno compartir la información, aún cuando el escenario estaba muy lejos de estar confirmado. 

Con el movimiento algo más madurado, únicamente puedo decir que de momento el DAX sigue muy fuerte, y que la cota 6.900 -7.000 que tenía en mente puede quedarse corta, y de hecho es a lo que apunta en estos momentos el precio. Pensando en el medio plazo realmente que los máximos se hagan en los 7.000, 7.200 o un 7.400 no tiene especial relevancia, pero a corto plazo, ahora que nos acercamos a niveles de resistencia importantes, sí es buena idea advertir que de momento los soportes más inmediatos aguantan a la perfección, y que, si bien se aprecia cierta volatilidad y congestión tras entablar contacto con la resistencia, a título personal esperaba más debilidad llegados a este punto.

Para resumir mucho, aunque mi idea es un fallo en el objetivo alcista -que veo poco fiable-, no se puede perder de vista que de momento ese es un escenario sin confirmar y que, por el contrario, sí sabemos con base empírica que los soportes de corto plazo siguen funcionando saludablemente. Uno de los planteamiento es lo que puede ser, y el otro lo que es. Sólo paga el segundo.


----------



## bertok (13 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> DAX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buen análisis Claca.

Lleva mucha inercia pero espero que termine claudicando.


----------



## pollastre (13 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Si nos vamos a la hipótesis de la navaja de Occam, me quedo con un institucional posicionándose. Esto me dice que más pronto que tarde, en lo que queda de sesión, tendremos un petardazo hacia arriba; considerando el nivel de la acumulación, estaríamos hablando de algo bastante gordo si esto finalmente fuera como digo.
> 
> Una entrada en *686x *para seguir esta línea de operativa, sería ideal-ideal de la super-muerte-mortal quetecagas.





120 pips en 24 horas. No estuvo mal el tiro...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> 120 pips en 24 horas. No estuvo mal el tiro...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Mar 2012)

Buenos dias señoras y señores.

Ay como le gusta mirarse al espejo gallinaceo. Pero es que usted puede.

Como pinta el dia hoy, seguro que la niña puede dar algun nivel para algo mas alla de las 9:12.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Mar 2012)

Lo que si es cierto es que el chuli está destrozado. Otra vez DAX por los 7000 y el _probe _chuli llorando los 8200... 
MZMM ::


----------



## pollastre (13 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias señoras y señores.
> 
> Ay como le gusta mirarse al espejo gallinaceo. Pero es que usted puede.




Si, probándome sujetadores y minifaldas, no te jode ::::

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 08:22 ---------- El original se escribió a las 08:20 ----------




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Como pinta el dia hoy, seguro que la niña puede dar algun nivel para algo mas alla de las 9:12.




Pues hoy no tengo nada demasiado útil... es decir, todos los relevantes superiores convergen en ... 7000, y todos los inferiores en 6900... para eso, no hace falta que te lo diga un programa 

Habrá que tirar de otras cosas, porqie por relevantes no hacemos carrera hoy, no.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Mar 2012)

Bien, entonces hoy siganme. Acabo de tirar una moneda, marca corto. No se si me lo dice a mi, o significa que me ponga corto en dax.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Mar 2012)

Les dejo, en manos del maestro Yoda y de Darth Vader. Quehaceres productivos (y menos divertidos) reclaman mi atención.

Suerte!


----------



## pollastre (13 Mar 2012)

Cuente, cuente....

::



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Les dejo, en manos del maestro Yoda y de Darth Vader. Quehaceres productivos (y menos divertidos) reclaman mi atención.
> 
> Suerte!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Mar 2012)

Algun tesoro escondido? mozas jovenes de buen ver?

He vuelto a tirar la moneda y ha salido un resultado diferente, ahora indica muy corto.


----------



## Estilicón (13 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Bien, entonces hoy siganme. Acabo de tirar una moneda, marca corto. No se si me lo dice a mi, o significa que me ponga corto en dax.



El DAX no sé, pero hoy en teoría el ibex debería recuperar al menos un poco de ayer, ¿no?. Al menos debería abrir al alza.

Me alegro de leerle de nuevo .

Buenos días a todos.


----------



## Mulder (13 Mar 2012)

A los buenos días!



pollastre dijo:


> 120 pips en 24 horas. No estuvo mal el tiro...



Pues la mia daba 2536 en el Stoxx y ahí está el chiquillo 

Para hoy la cosa la tengo entre 2550 y 2515 más o menos, pipo arriba pipo abajo pero no se por donde van a empezar a arrear.


----------



## FranR (13 Mar 2012)

6.983-6.856

6.805

A ver si sirven para algo.

Peponada hasta donde dije del Ibex 8415


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Mar 2012)

guanos dias


----------



## ASAKOPACO (13 Mar 2012)

Buenos días y buenas plusvis a tod@s!

Parece que arrancamos con alegría.

niveles por arriba 8264-8317.
niveles por abajo 8127-8043.


----------



## FranR (13 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> [/COLOR]Niveles para mañana y me lanzo al precipicio de sus owned
> 
> Arriba 8.262 si se escapa de ahí veremos mi escenario, el que comenté ayer noche.
> 
> Por abajo 8.102 y si se pierde WELLCOME 7970.




Los niveles del Churribex que dejé ayer.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Mar 2012)

vamos pepon :baba:


----------



## FranR (13 Mar 2012)

Yo no se si PG va corto o largo o todo lo contrario porque lo tengo ignorado.
Lo único que se es que íbamos a topar con los 262 y justo al escribir se ha dado la vuelta.

Tiene vaio...


----------



## atman (13 Mar 2012)

Recuerden que hoy tarde la FED nos pone un huevo con su revisión de política monetaria...


----------



## Adriangtir (13 Mar 2012)

Pregunta a los "pro", si vuestros niveles no se cumplen en X sesiones, entiendo que van perdiendo probabilidad y entonces, saldrán nuevos niveles, no?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Mar 2012)

Cierto lo ha dicho. 25 puntos abajo por decir pepon. Tiene un don.


----------



## ASAKOPACO (13 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Yo no se si PG va corto o largo o todo lo contrario porque lo tengo ignorado.
> Lo único que se es que íbamos a topar con los 262 y justo al escribir se ha dado la vuelta.
> 
> Tiene vaio...



Va largo en 8280.:S

Cada intervención suya son -30 puntos de ibex,empiezo a tenerle miedo.:


----------



## FranR (13 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Pregunta a los "pro", si vuestros niveles no se cumplen en X sesiones, entiendo que van perdiendo probabilidad y entonces, saldrán nuevos niveles, no?



Normalmente duran un día, incluso minutos porque semos mu buenos...y le contesta el que no es pro. Yo soy ficionado.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 09:42 ---------- El original se escribió a las 09:41 ----------




ASAKOPACO dijo:


> Va largo en 8280.:S
> 
> Cada intervención suya son -30 puntos de ibex,empiezo a tenerle miedo.:



y 7 de dax...no se va na igual desde el vaio la Pantoja.


----------



## pollastre (13 Mar 2012)

Rollover de 10.000 Daxies hace unos segundos. Operación atómica, de una sola tacada.

Impresionante los animales que hay sueltos por ahí...


----------



## FranR (13 Mar 2012)

ASAKOPACO dijo:


> Va largo en 8280.:S
> 
> Cada intervención suya son -30 puntos de ibex,empiezo a tenerle miedo.:



y 7 de dax...no se va na igual desde el vaio la Pantoja.


----------



## pollastre (13 Mar 2012)

Rollover de 10.000 Daxies hace unos segundos. Operación atómica, de una sola tacada.

Impresionante los animales que hay sueltos por ahí...


----------



## no_loko (13 Mar 2012)

Hoy están crujiendo a la banca mediana. Y parece que en Bankia al fin han soltado a los perros. Saludos.

*Nomura rebaja el precio objetivo de varias entidades *
Martes, 13 de Marzo del 2012 - 8:07:08 

Los analistas de Nomura han rebajado el precio objetivo de varios bancos españoles: 

Santander a 7,9 desde 8 euros, rating "neutral"
CaixaBank a 3,2 desde 4,5 euros, rating "neutral"
BBVA a 7,7 desde 8,3 euros, rating "reducir"
Bankia a 3,8 desde 4,2 euros, rating "reducir"
Popular a 2,9 desde 3,6 euros, rating "reducir"
Banca Cívica a 3,1 desde 4,4 euros, rating "comprar"
Banesto a 5,7 desde 6 euros, rating "comprar".


La perspectiva de Nomura para la banca española se mantiene en negativo y el broker dijo que es previsible que la rentabilidad del sector financiero español siga bajo presión por la perspectiva de recesión.

Fuente CAPITAL BOLSA.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Mar 2012)

:XX: vamonos parriba


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Mar 2012)

Buenos dias

Se abrieron las compuertas en Bankia...


----------



## Mulder (13 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Rollover de 10.000 Daxies hace unos segundos. Operación atómica, de una sola tacada.
> 
> Impresionante los animales que hay sueltos por ahí...



Ayer hicieron una jugada similar, pero al contrario, se ve que ayer hicieron rollover los que iban cortos y hoy lo han hecho los que iban largos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Mar 2012)

¿Cuantos se movieron ayer y cuantos hoy?

Hoy tenemos esto 80 puntos arriba.


----------



## FranR (13 Mar 2012)

Miren...viene al cuento gato + rollover


----------



## pollastre (13 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Miren...viene al cuento gato + rollover




Non "vedere".... non "vedere" la imagen! ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Mar 2012)

Largo en artistas del hilo.


----------



## no_loko (13 Mar 2012)

no_loko dijo:


> Sorprendentemente en GAM también han aumentado las posiciones cortas.
> 
> CNMV - Serie de posiciones agregadas
> 
> Saludos.



No hay sorpresa ninguna en el corral. Todo vuelve a su cauce.

Por cierto, hablando de los bancos medianos. Ha habido aumento de posiciones cortas en todos ellos:

POP:
CNMV - Serie de posiciones agregadas
SAB:
CNMV - Serie de posiciones agregadas
BKN:
CNMV - Serie de posiciones agregadas


----------



## pollastre (13 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Largo en artistas del hilo.



Lo veo y subo a las viñetas claquistas.


----------



## FranR (13 Mar 2012)

Nivel superior del canal en Ibex se ha quedado a 6 puntillos, ¿Lo damos por bueno?

El Dax más lejano. Como se les ocurra bajar a probar base de canal, van a caer lágrimas como máquinas de escribir.


----------



## pollastre (13 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> van a caer lágrimas como máquinas de escribir.



Impresionante, hoy está Ud. que se sale en el dominio de las humanidades: pintura, prosa, niveles.... multidisciplinar total, es Ud. el Da Vinci de EuroNext ::


----------



## ASAKOPACO (13 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> y 7 de dax...no se va na igual desde el vaio la Pantoja.



Le recuerdo que hoy es martes 13+PG=?.:ouch:


----------



## FranR (13 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Impresionante, hoy está Ud. que se sale en el dominio de las humanidades: pintura, prosa, niveles.... multidisciplinar total, es Ud. el Da Vinci de EuroNext ::



He de confesar que el dibujo no es un original de FranR, gran artista español, ha sido una adquisición en una puja en google: Cat + Rollover.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 10:07 ---------- El original se escribió a las 10:05 ----------




ASAKOPACO dijo:


> Le recuerdo que hoy es martes 13+PG=?.:ouch:



Que sepa usted que me está dando el día...







Toma amuleto marvado ejpeculador, con mis euros no te quedas.


----------



## diosmercado (13 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> He de confesar que el dibujo no es un original de FranR, gran artista español, ha sido una adquisición en una puja en google: Cat + Rollover.
> 
> ---------- Mensaje añadido a las 10:07 ---------- El original se escribió a las 10:05 ----------
> 
> ...




Tenga cuidado que todas las especies evolucionan:







+








El ibex lleva media hora a piñon fijo subiendo puntito a puntito. Hoy los americanos hacen maximos de 3 años como dios manda.


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Mar 2012)

Bankia perdió los 3€ y ha dado casi ese 5% pronosticado


----------



## Seren (13 Mar 2012)

El truñibex esta donde está mas que nada por la marca pais de españa que arrastran ciertas empresas, que aun siendo muy competitivas en el exterior los inversores extranjeros se las han pirado a otros mercados. La situación del pais es lamentable y los mercados la han acentuado. Y lo que le puede quedar...la fama que hemos cogido no se recupera en 2 dias. 

Asi que el bestial diferencial con el Dax o el Dow no me extrañaría que le diera por corregirse, para sorpresa de muchos, el dia que estos empiecen a flojear: antiguos inversores patrios ahora refugiados en USA o alemania que vuelven al Ibex.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Cuente, cuente....
> 
> ::



Clases, maestro Pollastre. Clases. Cuatrimestre docente que me quita tiempo de _inbejtigassión_...*y de foro y mercadoh* ::


chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Algun tesoro escondido? mozas jovenes de buen ver?
> 
> He vuelto a tirar la moneda y ha salido un resultado diferente, ahora indica muy corto.



Pues no sé que decirle, chinito_ le Grand_, _sólo _son chicas de 18-19 añitos.... :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Mar 2012)

espero cierre desesperado de cortos , gacelas subid el ibex cerrando sus cortos :baba:


----------



## pollastre (13 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> _sólo _son chicas de 18-19 añitos.... :fiufiu: :fiufiu:



_Enough is enough _:fiufiu:::


----------



## Greco (13 Mar 2012)

> Rollover de 10.000 Daxies hace unos segundos. Operación atómica, de una sola tacada.
> 
> Impresionante los animales que hay sueltos por ahí...



En cristiano para los menos puestos... Gracias.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> _Enough is enough _:fiufiu:::



No hay mucho que hacer 






si fuera de buen ver como el sr. ghkghk  

:XX: :XX:

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 10:45 ---------- El original se escribió a las 10:43 ----------




Greco dijo:


> En cristiano para los menos puestos... Gracias.



¿Puestos de que?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Mar 2012)

Hola chicos. Os comento: desde el trabajo, me ha saltado una alarma en Banca Cívica por un doble suelo en 2,17. activado en 2,38-2,40 hoy u ahora con objetivo 2,55-60. Merece la pena intentarlo? a vuestro criterio os dejo.


----------



## no_loko (13 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



8:

Saludos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Mar 2012)

no_loko dijo:


> 8:
> 
> Saludos.



¿eres yo? ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues no sé que decirle, chinito_ le Grand_, _sólo _son chicas de 18-19 añitos.... :fiufiu: :fiufiu:



Cuidado con los padres que ya sabes como las visten ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Cuidado con los padres que ya sabes como las visten ::



Estas ya se visten solas,saben lo que hacen....oh wait!


----------



## VOTIN (13 Mar 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Hola chicos. Os comento: desde el trabajo, me ha saltado una alarma en Banca Cívica por un doble suelo en 2,17. activado en 2,38-2,40 hoy u ahora con objetivo 2,55-60. Merece la pena intentarlo? a vuestro criterio os dejo.



Entra,Entra!!! ::
Los Bancos y gamesa valor seguro!!!


----------



## pollastre (13 Mar 2012)

Greco dijo:


> En cristiano para los menos puestos... Gracias.



Un institucional con una posición fuerte (10.000 contratos está en otra escala para nosotros) generalmente mantiene su posición durante meses, cuando no algún que otro año. 

Eso le obliga a "navegar" entro los distintos vencimientos trimestrales, donde por fuerza tiene que hacer "rollover" de sus contratos, esto es, renovarlos trimestralmente; esto es debido a que los futuros tienen por lo general caducidad trimestral (aunque no todos). Eso son los famosos "vencimientos".

A nivel operativo, los rollover aparecen en el T&S como operaciones atómicas (indivisibles), de volúmenes por lo general fuera de escala, completamente descorrelacionadas del DOM ladder y de cualquier tendencia que en ese momento haya en el mercado. 

Si bien puede argumentarse que son operaciones "de mentira" (en realidad nadie compra ni vende nada) no deja de impresionar ver en vivo y en directo el tamaño de las carteras que tienen algunos institucionales.


----------



## ASAKOPACO (13 Mar 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Hola chicos. Os comento: desde el trabajo, me ha saltado una alarma en Banca Cívica por un doble suelo en 2,17. activado en 2,38-2,40 hoy u ahora con objetivo 2,55-60. Merece la pena intentarlo? a vuestro criterio os dejo.



Acaban de informar que Caixabank está realizando una due dilligence para posible absorción de Banca Cívica.


----------



## Adriangtir (13 Mar 2012)

10.000 contratos... bua, llevo más en calderilla para desayunar...


----------



## diosmercado (13 Mar 2012)

Vaya el ZEW nos ha hecho una pequeña putadita. Hay que seguir insuflando optimismo.


----------



## Adriangtir (13 Mar 2012)

Bueno según mi servidor de dibujitos de barras verdes y rojas, el SP está que se sale, en cifras de hace casi 4 años.

Mi stop en 1384... esperemos que le de por corregir de una santa vez.


----------



## pyn (13 Mar 2012)

8439.01 me gusta.


----------



## r__ (13 Mar 2012)

El Gobierno congela la inhabilitación de Jaime Botín como banquero - elConfidencial.com

El Gobierno congela la inhabilitación de Jaime Botín como banquero


Jaime Botín puede dormir tranquilo. El Gobierno ha firmado la solicitud de prórroga solicitada por los abogados del máximo accionista de Bankinter para no ejecutar las sanciones incluidas en el dictamen elaborado por la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) por faltas muy graves. El Ministerio de Economía paraliza de esta manera la inhabilitación como banquero del hermano de Emilio Botín.

Los abogados de Jaime Botín habían pedido al Ejecutivo que no se pusieran en práctica las conclusiones de la investigación de la CNMV –causa administrativa- hasta que la Audiencia Nacional –causa judicial- resolviese si la familia dueña de Banco Santander y de Bankinter había cometido un delito fiscal por ocultar presuntamente parte de su fortuna fuera de España.

El organismo regulador había concluido en su expediente sancionador que Jaime Botín había cometido faltas muy graves por no difundir que era dueño de un 7,65% adicional de Bankinter, participación que había que sumar al 16% que si había hecho público. La Comisión propuso hace meses al Ministerio de Economía inhabilitar a Jaime Botín para ejercer funciones de banquero, así como a sentarse en cualquier consejo de una sociedad cotizada. Además, acordó imponerle una fuerte multa económica. Pero el expediente no fue rubricado por Elena Salgado, anterior ministra de Economía, que dejó el cargo, sin tomar una decisión al respecto.

Según indican fuentes financieras, el Ministerio de Economía, ahora dirigido por Luis de Guindos,*ha concedido esa prórroga, que en la práctica supone dilatar durante años la entrada en vigor de cualquier sanción contra Jaime Botín, que el próximo 20 de abril cumple 76 años. El último caso con una pena similar, la inhabilitación como banquero, fue el de Alfredo Sáenz, cuya causa tenía su origen en unos hechos acaecidos en 1994. Tras años de tramitación de unas querellas por estafa y alzamiento de bienes, su archivo y su reapertura posterior, no hubo sentencia hasta diciembre de 2009. Dictamen que Banco Santander recurrió al Tribunal Supremo, el cual no*determinó la sanción en firme hasta 2011. En total, un proceso de casi 17 años.

Finalmente, el Gobierno indultó al consejero delegado y vicepresidente de la primera entidad financiera española en una decisión polémica en el último consejo de ministros previo al traspaso de poderes al PP. La medida de gracia contó con el visto bueno del Ministerio Fiscal, pero con la postura en contra del Tribunal Supremo.

Cuentas en Suiza

El expediente del organismo regulador, adelantado por El Confidencial el pasado 9 de enero,*tiene su origen en la ocultación de una participación adicional de Jaime Botín en Bankinter, del que oficialmente solo controlaba el 16% hasta mediados de 2010. Sin embargo, debido a las inspecciones fiscales de Hacienda a varias grandes fortunas españolas por el desvío de dinero a Suiza y a la investigación de la Audiencia Nacional, se descubrió que el hermano del presidente de Banco Santander tenía un 7,85% más de las acciones de la entidad financiera.

El 30 de julio de 2010, Cartival, la sociedad instrumental a través de la cual posee esa participación, explicó que el aumento de su paquete de acciones se debía a la disolución de una fundación familiar. Tal decisión societaria solo se pudo conocer una vez que la Agencia Tributaria hubo requerido a la familia Botín que regularizase sus cuentas ocultas en Suiza.

Jaime Botín respondió presentando varias declaraciones complementarias el 4 de agosto de 2010 en las que se imputaba esa participación adicional en Bankinter y pagaba el IRPF correspondiente a los dividendos percibidos, así como el Impuesto del Patrimonio devengado por ese paquete de acciones entre 2005 y 2007. En conjunto, la familia Botín -Jaime, su hermano Emilio y sus hijos- abonó unos 180 millones por tener fuera de España cerca de 2.000 millones a través del HSBC. Sin embargo, aquel argumento no convenció a la CNMV, que expedientó a Jaime Botín.

El Gobierno congela la inhabilitación de Jaime Botín como banquero - elConfidencial.com


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Entra,Entra!!! ::
> Los Bancos y gamesa valor seguro!!!



Veremos si sumple el objetivo de doble suelo activado, por ahora siempre han funcionado.


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Mar 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Veremos si sumple el objetivo de doble suelo activado, por ahora siempre han funcionado.



Ale, le acompaño con poca carga, aunque sea en plan " compro un cupón de los ciegos" . 

Aunque cuando a un chicharrillo como nosotros le llegan estas cosas es que el pastel ya está repartido. (con todo el respeto al doble suelo)


----------



## no_loko (13 Mar 2012)

MTS ha cerrado el hueco dejado el día 3. Tiene una resistencia fuerte (antes soporte) entorno a 15,50. Podría ser una buena entrada para cortos.

Saludos.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (13 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Un institucional con una posición fuerte (10.000 contratos está en otra escala para nosotros) generalmente mantiene su posición durante meses, cuando no algún que otro año.
> 
> Eso le obliga a "navegar" entro los distintos vencimientos trimestrales, donde por fuerza tiene que hacer "rollover" de sus contratos, esto es, renovarlos trimestralmente; esto es debido a que los futuros tienen por lo general caducidad trimestral (aunque no todos). Eso son los famosos "vencimientos".
> 
> ...



.
PLEASE, maese, traduzca para la gacelada:

1) T&S

2) DOM ladder

Que algunos somos tiernos infantes en estos procelosos mundos del trading.

Thanks


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Mar 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> PLEASE, maese, traduzca para la gacelada:
> 
> 1) T&S
> ...



Más claro agua.

*T&S* Sin un duro, tiesos (t i ese ) (pillao con alfileres )

*DOM *Deus Optimus Maximus *ladder* escalera

Traducido: Dios! que pedazo escalera!


ale, ya he termindado mi trabajo por hoy :XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Mar 2012)

El lado corto me llama, no quiero comenzar ganando pasta. Que aluego me dejo llevar. Y total pa lo que se mueve esto no crea que peguen un gran peponazo arriba.


----------



## ddddd (13 Mar 2012)

Buenas tardes.

¿Cómo veis la evolución de BME? Tras superar los 20 euros podría tener en el corto plazo objetivos relevantes por arriba o es momento de sacar plusvalías?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ultrasonic Dog Repeller Training Device w/ Flashlight - Grey (1 x 9V) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme
> 
> Con esto a las 3 de la mañana le metes caña, despiertas al perro se pone a ladrar como un loco y el jodedor queda jodido.




Comprado...


----------



## ASAKOPACO (13 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Comprado...



Tiene problemas con algún perro??


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Mar 2012)

ASAKOPACO dijo:


> Tiene problemas con algún perro??



dueños de perros me parece a mi..... ::


----------



## ghkghk (13 Mar 2012)

ASAKOPACO dijo:


> Tiene problemas con algún perro??




El del vecino. Compré una vivienda a un banco tras visitarla 6 ó 7 veces y sin problemas. Debía ser que los vecinos están fuera. Ahora que vamos a hacer una reforma, cada vez que nos acercamos siquiera a la puerta se pone a ladrar. Hoy ha venido Iberdrola a dar de alta la luz y ha estado 40 minutos ladrando sin parar. Además suena a uno de esos pequeñajos que tienen ladrido-pito que se te mete en el cerebro... He venido al trabajo y tengo su ladrido metido en el cerebelo.

Hablaré con sus dueños para ver si en su ausencia pueden encerrarlo en la otra parte de la casa para mitigar los ruidos. De no ser así, porque taliperros de "es mi casa y mi perro hace lo que me dé la gana", pienso llenar la pared que da a su vivienda de ultrasonidos al máximo 24/7... Y que decidan ellos qué hacer.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 12:53 ---------- El original se escribió a las 12:50 ----------




ddddd dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> ¿Cómo veis la evolución de BME? Tras superar los 20 euros podría tener en el corto plazo objetivos relevantes por arriba o es momento de sacar plusvalías?
> 
> Muchas gracias.




Claca hizo un buen análisis unas páginas atrás. Yo sigo dentro de igual modo. No vendo a mamá aunque enferme.


----------



## faraico (13 Mar 2012)

Buenos dias.

Orden de venta de BME en caso de que toque 19,95.....con el fin de no quedarme pillado ante posibles correcciones.

Por arriba, si quiere subir, que suba lo que quiera.....iremos ajustando SL.


----------



## pollastre (13 Mar 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> PLEASE, maese, traduzca para la gacelada:
> 
> 1) T&S
> ...




T&S => Time and Sales. También conocido en el mundillo como "the tape" (la cinta), y muchas veces simplemente como "tape" a secas. Se llama así por una cuestión "de antiguo", de la época de los pit traders. 

La cinta es como llamaban al típico monitor alargado que está presente en todos los pits (exchanges físicos, vamos, los edificios que albergan las bolsas) y por el que van apareciendo, de derecha a izquierda, las cotizaciones de los componentes que forman el índice bursátil en cuestión. 

Generalmente lo que aparece es el código del instrumento (AAPL, IBE, MTS, etc.) con el precio del último trade (last) junto con el timestamp del mismo, de ahí que se le llame también time & sales.

Con la llegada de las ECNs y los brokers online, el T&S ha pasado más a referirse a una lista de trades (ventas con su timestamp) que al antiguo concepto de cinta en sí, que hoy en día carece ya de todo sentido.

El DOM ladder es la escalera de profundidad de mercado (Depth of Market); se trata de los diferentes niveles de precio, con la oferta o demanda que hay en cada uno de ellos. También llamado level-II, liquidity o depth a secas, dependiendo de por qué "sector" se mueva Ud.

La diferencia más importante entre el DOM y el T&S, es que el depth muestra intenciones, mientras que la cinta muestra realidades (trades ejecutados). El DOM se presta, por lo tanto, a todo tipo de engaños algorítmicos, oferta y retirada de liquidez en milisegundos, etc. etc. 

Cierto trader algorítmico que conocí una vez, ya veterano de mil batallas, me decía siempre lo mismo: "Forget that DOM crap, for only in the tape the money has been really thrown". Siempre me recriminaba que mis algos daban demasiado peso al stream del DOM frente al T&S... claro que aquello eran otros tiempos, mucho se ha corrido desde entonces.

Gran tipo aquel.

Eh, viejo zorro... donde quiera que estés, te gustaría ver cómo van las cosas hoy en día :


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (13 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> T&S => Time and Sales. También conocido en el mundillo como "the tape" (la cinta), y muchas veces simplemente como "tape" a secas. Se llama así por una cuestión "de antiguo", de la época de los pit traders.
> 
> La cinta es como llamaban al típico monitor alargado que está presente en todos los pits (exchanges físicos, vamos, los edificios que albergan las bolsas) y por el que van apareciendo, de derecha a izquierda, las cotizaciones de los componentes que forman el índice bursátil en cuestión.
> 
> ...



.
MUCHAS gracias, es Vd. la wiki de HVI35.

¿Cuantos años lleva en esto? Si no es indiscreción, claro ...


----------



## The Hellion (13 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Comprado...



Una semana de locos después (de verdad, me ha pasado prácticamente de todo), no les puedo leer, me conecto un segundo, y por lo menos me echo una carcajada... no por la tabarra que le dé el perro, sino porque al final este sitio, y este hilo en particular, es una especie de vademecum friki.

¿Quiere invertir en USA? Patriot
¿Tiene problemas con el perro del vecino? Repele chuchos del Dealextreme. 

De verdad, si no existiese este hilo, habría que inventarlo. 

Yo también me quedo en BME.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Mar 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> MUCHAS gracias, es Vd. la wiki de HVI35.
> 
> ¿Cuantos años lleva en esto? Si no es indiscreción, claro ...



mil

+10caracters


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Mar 2012)

LLego y veo el dax en el mismo nivel de la entrada. Bien, menos mal que no he estado mirando, habria sido como seguir la retransmision de una carrera de caracoles.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> LLego y veo el dax en el mismo nivel de la entrada. Bien, menos mal que no he estado mirando, habria sido como seguir la retransmision de una carrera de caracoles.



El de la izquierda va dopado, esos cuernos tan tiesos no son normales...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Mar 2012)

El bueno del señor Pollastre se mantiene joven pese a su edad, incluso le renovaron el carnet de conducir por seis meses hace poco. El iba a los Messe de Frankfurt no le digo cuantos años lleva entonces operando. 

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 13:46 ---------- El original se escribió a las 13:43 ----------

Si son normales, no sabe usted como de golfas son las caracolas.


----------



## Diegol07 (13 Mar 2012)

Mucho cuidado con Repsol foreros, Argentina esta mucho peor de lo que parece. Si tengo alguna noticia importante desde adentro la tratare de comentar sutilmente en el foro. (estar atentos).


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Mar 2012)

ahi vamos , hasta el vencimiento el subir no va parar


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Mar 2012)

walking dead ep12. 
Aparece la primera horda...oouuuuuuu yeah!


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> walking dead ep12.
> Aparece la primera horda...oouuuuuuu yeah!



¿Manifestantes de preferentes?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Mar 2012)

Cierro con 20 pipos y me voy a dormir, no me hara falta despues de ver las graficas en 1 minuto mucho para coger el sueño.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Manifestantes de preferentes?



:XX: Casi, mismo colorcico de cara que tienen!!!


----------



## Independentista_vasco (13 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahi vamos , hasta el vencimiento el subir no va parar



En agosto nos anticipó usted con acierto dos grandes movimientos... pero con el tercero no se cumplieron sus previsiones. En esta ocasión, según mi cómputo, lleva usted también dos aciertos... espero que esta vez consiga el pleno! Seguimos atentos a la pantalla, gracias.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Mar 2012)

Lo que hay que leer....

Bueno,yo iba a poner esto.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Mar 2012)

Independentista_vasco dijo:


> En agosto nos anticipó usted con acierto dos grandes movimientos... pero con el tercero no se cumplieron sus previsiones. En esta ocasión, según mi cómputo, lleva usted también dos aciertos... espero que esta vez consiga el pleno! Seguimos atentos a la pantalla, gracias.



esto de la borsa es muy dinamico , le doy una y mil vueltas pero creo que ya lo tengo , espero que el ibex llegue a 8800 aprox donde pasa la bajista que esta reforzada con la mm200 y desde ahi guanee de lo lindo .

los gringos no pasaran de los 1420 en el sp500 , vix llegando a su suelo todo indica que a partir del viernes tendremos giro lento a la baja .

pd como decia demasiada gacela vendiendo y desafiando al triple vencimiento trimestral en el ibex 

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 15:48 ---------- El original se escribió a las 15:43 ----------

la estrategia suicida del jran MV no tiene nada de suicida , esta basada en la experiencia el TECNICO y el uso de los indicadores  



ahi tenemos al vix haciendo suelo , el sp500 parace estar metido en un amplio canal alcista cuyo techo se encuentra ahora entre los 1410-1420


----------



## ponzi (13 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> esto de la borsa es muy dinamico , le doy una y mil vueltas pero creo que ya lo tengo , espero que el ibex llegue a 8800 aprox donde pasa la bajista que esta reforzada con la mm200 y desde ahi guanee de lo lindo .
> 
> los gringos no pasaran de los 1420 en el sp500 , vix llegando a su suelo todo indica que a partir del viernes tendremos giro lento a la baja .
> 
> pd como decia demasiada gacela vendiendo y desafiando al triple vencimiento trimestral en el ibex



En dos dias ver los 8800, es subir 
mas de 500 puntos.


----------



## Estilicón (13 Mar 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Hola chicos. Os comento: desde el trabajo, me ha saltado una alarma en Banca Cívica por un doble suelo en 2,17. activado en 2,38-2,40 hoy u ahora con objetivo 2,55-60. Merece la pena intentarlo? a vuestro criterio os dejo.



Yo no llevo banca cívica ni voy a entrar, pero me encantaría que se diera ese escenario que planteas y que diera un buen petardazo para arriba.

El motivo lo sabe una persona a la que aprecio.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> En dos dias ver los 8800, es subir
> mas de 500 puntos.





la combinacion de gacelas vendiendo a saco y vencimiento trimestral puede dar como resultado 500 puntos de subida y hasta 1000 en 3 dias como jugando 8:


----------



## ponzi (13 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la combinacion de gacelas vendiendo a saco y vencimiento trimestral puede dar como resultado 500 puntos de subida y hasta 1000 en 3 dias como jugando 8:



Nunca crei que diria esto pero en esta ocasion creo que llevas razon, muchas de las ventas de la semana pasada fueron sl de gacelas y en una zona clave los 8100.Pero 600 puntos del tiron son muchos pipos, no estaria mal para los troleados por ibe


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Nunca crei que diria esto pero en esta ocasion creo que llevas razon, muchas de las ventas de la semana fueron sl de gacelas y en una zona clave los 8100



8100 que es el 61,8% de fibonazi


----------



## Claca (13 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo que hay que leer....
> 
> Bueno,yo iba a poner esto.



Ando liado en varios proyectos, uno de los cuales es el nuevo Mass Effect ::

Cuando el mercado se mueva un poco volveré a la carga, mientras me quedo con los tiros y las explosiones.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Mar 2012)

y le digo mas , mire el parecido en esta grafica del ibex , gacelas vendiendo rebote y luego parece que vuelven a la baja , pero no reboton , esta es la razon por la que MV no se acojona tan facilmente , el conocimiento todo lo puede


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Ando liado en varios proyectos, uno de los cuales es el nuevo Mass Effect ::
> 
> Cuando el mercado se mueva un poco volveré a la carga, mientras me quedo con los tiros y las explosiones.



Pues nada, un gato menos. :XX:

A mi es que me sacan del civilization y me pierdo


----------



## ponzi (13 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y le digo mas , mire el parecido en esta grafica del ibex , gacelas vendiendo rebote y luego parece que vuelven a la baja , pero no reboton , esta es la razon por la que MV no se acojona tan facilmente , el conocimiento todo lo puede



Va usted mejorando.


----------



## VOTIN (13 Mar 2012)

Fuera de Indra
510€ netos pa la buchaca

Restan 1490 para el objetivo mensual


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Mar 2012)

Ya lo estan viendo , es el efecto que produce que las gacelas suelten los largos y se posicionen bajistas , los leoncios aprovechan entonces para provocar el cierre apresurado de esos cortos , es que es de manual 

para el compañero ponzi , hoy cerraremos en alrededor del 2% de subida , esos 600 pipos no son nada cuando las gacela cometen la imprudencia de apostar tan fuertemente en un sentido , encima desafiando el vencimiento trimestral pero como MV dice las gacelas son gacelas por algo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Va usted mejorando.



:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: 
Ostras! Voy a tener que leer los posts de P.G.!!!!
Jrandisima es gráfica!!!


----------



## Claca (13 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues nada, un gato menos. :XX:
> 
> A mi es que me sacan del civilization y me pierdo



Los de estrategia son mi genéro preferido.

Me sabe mal por el gato, pero es que, por otro lado, tampoco veo nada especialmente relevante que merezca la pena... venga, actualizo el STOXX.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Los de estrategia son mi genéro preferido.
> 
> Me sabe mal por el gato, pero es que, por otro lado, tampoco veo nada especialmente relevante que merezca la pena... venga, actualizo el STOXX.



Era broma joder. Si fuese mujer sr. Claca, sería put-a. No sabe decir que no.

Siga con la maquinita maestro!


----------



## Estilicón (13 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Fuera de Indra
> 510€ netos pa la buchaca
> 
> Restan 1490 para el objetivo mensual



Las abengoas tienen el punto caliente en los 15 pavos. Si pasa, se diluye mi escenario, se activa el doble suelo de 14 y tiene recorrido. Si no, no sabría que decirte .


----------



## FranR (13 Mar 2012)

Buenas tardes Hamijos...que mamone los ejpeculadores. La que están liando.


----------



## ponzi (13 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Ya lo estan viendo , es el efecto que produce que las gacelas suelten los largos y se posicionen bajistas , los leoncios aprovechan entonces para provocar el cierre apresurado de esos cortos , es que es de manual
> 
> para el compañero ponzi , hoy cerraremos en alrededor del 2% de subida , esos 600 pipos no son nada cuando las gacela cometen la imprudencia de apostar tan fuertemente en un sentido , encima desafiando el vencimiento trimestral pero como MV dice las gacelas son gacelas por algo



Vaya peponismo.Yo tengo un grafico de ibe justamente con dos suelos relevantes uno en 4,3 y otro en 3,71. Ha sido una barrida de sl epica justo despues de la renovacion de contratos de cortos y pocos dias antes del vencimiento trimestral.


----------



## Claca (13 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Era broma joder. Si fuese mujer sr. Claca, sería put-a. No sabe decir que no.
> 
> Siga con la maquinita maestro!



Mientras no me pongan deberes 

STOXX (al cierre de ayer):







Tenemos una posible figura de techo tras perder la directriz alcista que había servido de apoyo durante estos meses. El doble techo sigue vigente y de ahora en adelante se le complica mucho la vida. 

Como no hay nada más que una posibilidad, de momento lo dejamos aquí ;-)


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya peponismo.Yo tengo un grafico de ibe justamente con dos suelos relevantes uno en 4,3 y otro en 3,71. Ha sido una barrida de sl epica justo despues de la renovacion de contratos de cortos y pocos dias antes del vencimiento trimestral.



un consejo amigo pasese a indices es mas sencillo y ya que esto es ejpaña pues el ibex , pero no ande saltando de un lado 

si a veces funciona asi , otras veces no , hay que manejar muchisimos indicadores y saber mucho de TECNICO para evitar que te la cuelen 

un consejo pasese a ibex , se lo digo directamente especialiceze en una sola cosa y no se mueva de ahi , tanto al alza como a la baja y apartandose cuando no haya nada que rascar osea no se vea tendencia definida , lo digo porque veo que muchas gacelas estan saltando de un lado para otro que si euro dolar , sp500 , joro , petrolio cuando no tienen ni idea :S


----------



## Estilicón (13 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Buenas tardes Hamijos...que mamone los ejpeculadores. La que están liando.



¿Mantienes la idea de niveles trimestral?. 

Es que ya voy pensando en cerrar la operación de hoy y a esperar a mañana.


----------



## VOTIN (13 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Las abengoas tienen el punto caliente en los 15 pavos. Si pasa, se diluye mi escenario, se activa el doble suelo de 14 y tiene recorrido. Si no, no sabría que decirte .



Punto de salida 15,5 , antes fue a 15,85 ,ahora hay que ser mas prudentes y bajar un poco por si acaso


----------



## Xof Dub (13 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya peponismo.Yo tengo un grafico de ibe justamente con dos suelos relevantes uno en 4,3 y otro en 3,71. Ha sido una barrida de sl epica justo despues de la renovacion de contratos de cortos y pocos dias antes del vencimiento trimestral.



Bonito, verdad? :Aplauso:
_mode likely longterm IBE's shareholder off_


----------



## Estilicón (13 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Punto de salida 15,5 , antes fue a 15,85 ,ahora hay que ser mas prudentes y bajar un poco por si acaso



Ah, ok. Yo por arriba de 15 tengo como siguiente relevante los 15,40. Por si te sirve de algo.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Mar 2012)

vamos cojones , puto ibex papi necesita un carrito nuevo :Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Mar 2012)

Pues las indras, si supran los 10.2, desactivaría el impulso bajista y al haber roto un canal descendente, podrían llegar a 10.7

edit: Recordando palabras del maestro, los terceros suelen ser verticales, por lo que deberíamos quasi-descartalo ya. Suerte!

*[indra]*


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Mar 2012)




----------



## FranR (13 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> ¿Mantienes la idea de niveles trimestral?.
> 
> Es que ya voy pensando en cerrar la operación de hoy y a esperar a mañana.





FranR dijo:


> Buenas noches señores...
> 
> Que bonito luce el SP. Yo sigo con mi idea y me pongo pesado:
> Sobre los 8074 rebotaremos hasta 400 máximo, para cerrar el trimestre en los 7.800.
> ...




Esto del 6 de marzo. De momento cumplimos a rajatabla. Como le dije al Sr. Janus y Bertok hace dos días por la noche. 
Tenemos un 415 ahí que puede alargar a los 8600, para caer más fuerte aún en este segundo caso.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


>



Y el sp con el martillo pilón...


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Mar 2012)

para MV la cosa esta clara , el ibex tiene que superar los 8800 antes del viernes , tal y como estan las cosas deberia hacerlo facilmente , pero MV cree que no sucedera , tiene hasta el viernes si lo hace la cosa cambia radicalmente


----------



## FranR (13 Mar 2012)

A esto me refería del 10 de marzo a las once de la noche más o menos




FranR dijo:


> Si ese gráfico, le dice que el giro en primer término se haría sobre los 415, confirmándose al perder los 150, me daría una gran alegría.
> Primer objetivo estaría sobre los 7800 aprox.
> 
> Hay una segunda opción, donde se alargaría este último rebote hacía los 8650, produciendo en ese caso una caída más vertical, con objetivos a medio plazo por debajo de los 7000.
> ...


----------



## ponzi (13 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> un consejo amigo pasese a indices es mas sencillo y ya que esto es ejpaña pues el ibex , pero no ande saltando de un lado
> 
> si a veces funciona asi , otras veces no , hay que manejar muchisimos indicadores y saber mucho de TECNICO para evitar que te la cuelen
> 
> un consejo pasese a ibex , se lo digo directamente especialiceze en una sola cosa y no se mueva de ahi , tanto al alza como a la baja y apartandose cuando no haya nada que rascar osea no se vea tendencia definida , lo digo porque veo que muchas gacelas estan saltando de un lado para otro que si euro dolar , sp500 , joro , petrolio cuando no tienen ni idea :S



No suelo meterme en empresas que no haya analizado antes y tomandomelo bastante en serio y aun asi muchas veces me la suelen colar un 20%-25% con el precio. Para el corto plazo uso mas el indice y no me va mal.Es mucho mas facil anticipar movimientos en indices que en acciones tanto a cp mp cp y lp. Tengo pendiente el analisis del sp (son muchos años) pero hasta ahora tanto el nikkei como el ibex a largo plazo ninguno tiene caidas de mas de tres años consecutivos. Los indices se mueven de forma ciclica. Incluso en el nikkei si compras despues de 3 años de caida tienes una probabilidad cercana al 90% de acabar el año en positivo al margen de las idas y venidas entre medias.Tengo que analizar el sp que es uno de los indices mas perfectos que existe y comprobar esta teoria.


----------



## Claca (13 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> La estrella de la jornada:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aprovecho para comentar esto:







La misma jugarreta de siempre. Ya lo advertí en algunos posts y, finalmente, el precio llegó a caer un 17% en menos de un mes, además rompiendo la cuña por abajo (ya veremos si tiene implicaciones para el medio plazo). 

De este tipo de cosas hay que tomar nota: cada valor tiene su carácter y, como las personas, es difícil ver cambios en la personalidad de un precio. El que traiciona dos o más veces lo seguirá haciendo con mucha probabilidad.


----------



## Estilicón (13 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Esto del 6 de marzo. De momento cumplimos a rajatabla. Como le dije al Sr. Janus y Bertok hace dos días por la noche.
> Tenemos un 415 ahí que puede alargar a los 8600, para caer más fuerte aún en este segundo caso.



Lo sé . Por eso te preguntaba.

Cerrado y a ver que pasa mañana en los 8415.

Guybrush, a Indra más que 10,20 yo diría 10,25, que es el máximo de las últimas 10 sesiones. Ya sabes, por tocar las pelotillas .


----------



## Claca (13 Mar 2012)

El IBEX está contra la estructura bajista de corto plazo en estos momentos.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 17:01 ---------- El original se escribió a las 16:57 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues las indras, si supran los 10.2, desactivaría el impulso bajista y al haber roto un canal descendente, podrían llegar a 10.7
> 
> edit: Recordando palabras del maestro, los terceros suelen ser verticales, por lo que deberíamos quasi-descartalo ya. Suerte!
> 
> *[indra]*



Yo alejaría un poco el gráfico para tener un poco más claro el magren que puede tener el precio


----------



## Janus (13 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Esto del 6 de marzo. De momento cumplimos a rajatabla. Como le dije al Sr. Janus y Bertok hace dos días por la noche.
> Tenemos un 415 ahí que puede alargar a los 8600, para caer más fuerte aún en este segundo caso.



Momento ahora mismo para no estar ni corto ni largo. Con el dedo en el gatillo pero hay que esperar un poquito.
El SP lo distorsiona todo. El DJ está a menos de un 10% de los máximos!!!!


----------



## FranR (13 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> El IBEX está contra la estructura bajista de corto plazo en estos momentos.



Es un momento muy importante Sr. Claca y mis número también lo dicen así...


----------



## AssGaper (13 Mar 2012)

Bueno bueno bueno....Nos vamos a los 11.000? ::


----------



## FranR (13 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Momento ahora mismo para no estar ni corto ni largo. Con el dedo en el gatillo pero hay que esperar un poquito.
> El SP lo distorsiona todo. El DJ está a menos de un 10% de los máximos!!!!



Cierto ahora mismo cerca del primer nivel de rebote se ha quedado, complicado tomar decisión de subir al carro.

La confirmación de giro serían los 150, pero ya te pierdes 250 puntos de bajada....ienso:


----------



## ghkghk (13 Mar 2012)

SAN/AC BANCO SANTANDER Títulos 4.000 Valor Adquisición 24.316,000 Valor Actual 24.576,000 Rentabilidad 260,00 1,07% 

Las manzanitas de antes de comer... Stop dinámico si pierde un 0.2%...

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 17:15 ---------- El original se escribió a las 17:13 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Nunca crei que diria esto pero en esta ocasion creo que llevas razon, muchas de las ventas de la semana pasada fueron sl de gacelas y en una zona clave los 8100.Pero 600 puntos del tiron son muchos pipos, no estaria mal para los troleados por ibe




El nivel de las aportaciones de MV, se esté o no de acuerdo... ha subido casi esos 600 puntos en 3 días.


----------



## FranR (13 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> El nivel de las aportaciones de MV, se esté o no de acuerdo... ha subido casi esos 600 puntos en 3 días.



El mínimo fue en 807x...son 300, de momento.

Si no se me ha estropiciado el gráfico


----------



## ghkghk (13 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> El mínimo fue en 807x...son 300, de momento.
> 
> Si no se me ha estropiciado el gráfico




Es un símil, que de repente MV no es reiterativamente coñazo, aporta gráficos y hasta a su manera es didáctico (ya no entro en si sus enseñanzas son o no válidas, todos somos +18 para escoger)... eso equivale a los 600 del Ibex. En plan "cosas más raras han pasado".

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 17:28 ---------- El original se escribió a las 17:21 ----------

Sé que me arrepentiré de no salirme en SAN, con más +340... Porque el SL dinámico de -0.20% un gap pequeñito me lo va a ventilar... Pero me extrañaría mañana gap claro a la baja.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Mar 2012)

Le odio sr. claca, le odio. Usted no estaba con la maquinita? Ahora estoy liado con el gráfico escala diaría.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Mar 2012)

MV mantiene largos con un par


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Es un símil, que de repente MV no es reiterativamente coñazo, *aporta gráficos *y hasta a su manera es didáctico (ya no entro en si sus enseñanzas son o no válidas, todos somos +18 para escoger)... eso equivale a los 600 del Ibex. En plan "cosas más raras han pasado".
> 
> ---------- Mensaje añadido a las 17:28 ---------- El original se escribió a las 17:21 ----------
> 
> Sé que me arrepentiré de no salirme en SAN, con más +340... Porque el SL dinámico de -0.20% un gap pequeñito me lo va a ventilar... Pero me extrañaría mañana gap claro a la baja.



No es por no meterme donde no me llaman, pero a la última gráfica de P.G que se citó anteriormente le falta una cacho. Gráfica es, pero no hecha con mucho cariño. 

Si por lo que comentáis P.G. se está destroleizando, el HVEI35 puede apuntarse otro éxito. De calibre en este caso!


----------



## ghkghk (13 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No es por no meterme donde no me llaman, pero a la última gráfica de P.G que se citó anteriormente le falta una cacho. Gráfica es, pero no hecha con mucho cariño.
> 
> Si por lo que comentáis P.G. se está destroleizando, el HVEI35 puede apuntarse otro éxito. De calibre en este caso!




No digo que las gráficas sean del nivel de Claca, ANHQV o suyo mismo, ni muchísimo menos, pero al menos se entiende lo que quiere decir. Y pasar de 62 posts al día "guano, no vayan contra XXX :ouch:" a 6 u 8, todos con cifras, gráficos, y una opinión decentemente razonada (que obviamente se puede compartir o directamente utilizar para limpiarse el culo claro)... pues va un mundo (ó 600 puntos del Ibex, que es lo mismo).


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Mar 2012)

hoy tambien las gacelas siguieron vendiendo pero menos , estocastico girado al alza , mantengo largos con un par de huevos


----------



## ghkghk (13 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hoy tambien las gacelas siguieron vendiendo pero menos , estocastico girado al alza , mantengo largos con un par de huevos





Con que suba en los primeros 40 minutos, un servidor se da por satisfecho... ¿Muuuuuuuuuuuuuldeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrr?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> No digo que las gráficas sean del nivel de Claca, ANHQV o suyo mismo, ni muchísimo menos, pero al menos se entiende lo que quiere decir. Y pasar de 62 posts al día "guano, no vayan contra XXX :ouch:" a 6 u 8, todos con cifras, gráficos, y una opinión decentemente razonada (que obviamente se puede compartir o directamente utilizar para limpiarse el culo claro)... pues va un mundo (ó 600 puntos del Ibex, que es lo mismo).



Entiendo lo que dice. Pero no me incluya con los maestros...:cook:


----------



## Estilicón (13 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> No digo que las gráficas sean del nivel de Claca, ANHQV o suyo mismo, ni muchísimo menos, pero al menos se entiende lo que quiere decir. Y pasar de 62 posts al día "guano, no vayan contra XXX :ouch:" a 6 u 8, todos con cifras, gráficos, y una opinión decentemente razonada (que obviamente se puede compartir o directamente utilizar para limpiarse el culo claro)... pues va un mundo (ó 600 puntos del Ibex, que es lo mismo).



Nunca me meto en este tema, pero por un mensaje voy a hacer una excepción.

A mi que venga alguien y diga que el ibex va a acabar el año en 50000 me da igual. Al fin y al cabo son formas de ver las cosas, cada uno tiene la suya y al final es el desarrollo de los acontecimientos del mercado el que determina si su visión era correcta o no.

A mi lo que me molestaba eran 2 cosas: Una es por lo repetitivo y cansino que era, 80 mensajes diarios para decir lo mismo. Estos días tengo tiempo pero la mayoría de las veces no tengo tiempo, y me jodía sobremanera tener que leer lo mismo una y otra vez mientras mensajes que yo consideraba útiles se perdían en el fondo del hilo. 

Y la guinda fue la vena prepotente que le dió, llegando al punto de meterse y atacar a otros foreros. Recuerdo que cuando pollastre dijo que ya no más, yo le metí en el ignore también.

Yo vengo de la guardería y tengo el culo pelado de troles, flamers, multinicks y demás, pero en este hilo no me apetece jugar a eso.

Ahora, si tu dices que ha cambiado, te creo. Y en unos días lo mismo lo quito del ignore.


----------



## atman (13 Mar 2012)

Si alguno encuentra mis dientes por ahí... que me los guarde... prometo volver a por más... de momento para mitigar el dolor, con el saldo "roto" entro al VIX. Pregunté hace un tiempo por sus ETN y nadie parece trabajar con ellas. Creo que mezclaré algún contrato y algunas VXX. ¿alguien? ¿nadie?


----------



## ponzi (13 Mar 2012)

Al fin los ibertroleros vemos la luz


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Mar 2012)

dos dias mas así y entraré en beneficio con IAG..... y mis AGEN siguen subiendo, miedo me dan, lo estoy pasando peor ahor que cuando las tenia con una perdida del 42%.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Mar 2012)

Bueno algo que me parece interesante es que no se si sabran que el dax solo ha estado en niveles superirores a los actuales en 3 periodos anteriores:

primer semestre 2000
abril2007-enero2008
primer semestre del año pasado, aunque ahi ya teniamos impresoradas varias.

Si ponemos una estadistica es claro que nos encontramos en numeros muy altos, como corresponde a los tiempos que vivimos donde todo esta tan bien y esas cosas.

No me alargo, manipulacion total en precio.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 17:59 ---------- El original se escribió a las 17:58 ----------

Mucha descorrelacion ahora mismo entre contado y futuro del vixx, cuidado.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Bueno algo que me parece interesante es que no se si sabran que el dax solo ha estado en niveles superirores a los actuales en 3 periodos anteriores:
> 
> primer semestre 2000
> abril2007-enero2008
> ...





El problema es que pueden manipular el precio durante meses... A ver quién es valiente que aguanta eso "porque toca bajar".


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Mar 2012)

No creo yo en esa capacidad de meses. En un ejemplo menor el tema de Bankia, quizas algun fondo interesado ha podido aguantar la cotizacion controlada en precio pero al final, el mercado dicta el precio de una manera genuina.

Yo espero antes de 4 meses una caida importante, alrededor de 30-40% de precios actuales tanto para el dax como sp. Es una opinion totalmente propia, de mi ciruelo, y con alguna que otra copichuela, si ya se, son las 6 pero no soy borracho, yo controlo.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Mar 2012)

Fitch mejora el rating de Grecia de default selectivo a 'B-' tras el canje de bonos - elEconomista.es


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No creo yo en esa capacidad de meses. En un ejemplo menor el tema de Bankia, quizas algun fondo interesado ha podido aguantar la cotizacion controlada en precio pero al final, el mercado dicta el precio de una manera genuina.
> 
> Yo espero antes de 4 meses una caida importante, alrededor de 30-40% de precios actuales tanto para el dax como sp. Es una opinion totalmente propia, de mi ciruelo, y con alguna que otra copichuela, si ya se, son las 6 pero no soy borracho, yo controlo.



Lo que es usted es un aficionado. Los british en puerto banús le llevan dos horas de ventaja....


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Comprado...



Ya me dirás si funciona, porque seguimos con problemas con la vecina tocapelotas.


----------



## ponzi (13 Mar 2012)

www.expansion.com/2012/03/13/mercad...a13ec3dafe0e17d3cda2e04b7f16a7a8&t=1331659534


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Nunca me meto en este tema, pero por un mensaje voy a hacer una excepción.
> 
> A mi que venga alguien y diga que el ibex va a acabar el año en 50000 me da igual. Al fin y al cabo son formas de ver las cosas, cada uno tiene la suya y al final es el desarrollo de los acontecimientos del mercado el que determina si su visión era correcta o no.
> 
> ...



No podría expresarlo mejor, estoy completamente de acuerdo con lo que dice.

Estoy pensando en abandonar la fe claquista y abrazar ciegamente la iglesia muertovivientista...

Ahora, me desconcierta cuando habla todo convencido de los 8800 y luego de repente dice que cree que no se alcanzarán... y desea guano y pepón el mismo día...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo que es usted es un aficionado. Los british en puerto banús le llevan dos horas de ventaja....



JA, alli estan todo el dia, desde que se levantan a eso de las 13-14h hasta que se acuestan con algo que beber. Tambien controlan.


----------



## Mulder (13 Mar 2012)

A las buenas tardes!



pollastre dijo:


> T&S => Time and Sales. También conocido en el mundillo como "the tape" (la cinta), y muchas veces simplemente como "tape" a secas. Se llama así por una cuestión "de antiguo", de la época de los pit traders.
> 
> *La cinta es como llamaban al típico monitor alargado* que está presente en todos los pits (exchanges físicos, vamos, los edificios que albergan las bolsas) y por el que van apareciendo, de derecha a izquierda, las cotizaciones de los componentes que forman el índice bursátil en cuestión.
> 
> ...



Aunque la descripción es bastante acertada no es del todo correcta y parece anclada en la década de los 80. Cuando se habla de 'tape' se hace mención a algo que realmente era una cinta en sus orígenes:







Con esta máquina que estaba en todos los centros de bolsa en USA se seguía la cotización en tiempo real entre finales del siglo XIX y principios del XX, mientras iban saliendo los datos un 'chinito deslocalizado'  iba anotando la cotización en una pizarra:







En aquella época tener un stock tape privado estaba solo al alcance de gente muy adinerada como por ejemplo Jesse Livermore, cuyo primer trabajo, por cierto, fue precisamente anotar cotizaciones en una pizarra:







Solo era un apunte.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Mar 2012)

El señor Mulder tambien peina canas. Coma alcachofas que son buenas. Y otra cosa, usted no contaba algo al finalizar la sesion?

Esta ocupado, ahora recuerdo. No pasa nada, seguire tirando mi monedita.


----------



## Mulder (13 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El señor Mulder tambien peina canas. Coma alcachofas que son buenas. Y otra cosa, usted no contaba algo al finalizar la sesion?
> 
> Esta ocupado, ahora recuerdo. No pasa nada, seguire tirando mi monedita.



Si, ando bastante ocupado y ahora he de volver a irme de nuevo. Por cierto, ¿qué fue de su pajarito?


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Mar 2012)

los gringos subiendo como la espuma :Aplauso:

mañana gap :baba:


----------



## no_loko (13 Mar 2012)

No te emociones mucho. Los futuros del IBEX marcan subidas moderadas ahora mismo y los valores "españoles" que cotizan en NY han subido a ultima hora como los demás, pero proporcionalmente bastante menos. Fijaos en STD, BBVA o MT.


----------



## VOTIN (13 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los gringos subiendo como la espuma :Aplauso:
> 
> mañana gap :baba:



tu cuanto piensas sacar en este golpe?


----------



## Adriangtir (13 Mar 2012)

Bueno el SP me ha owneado.

Esta claro que tengo poca capacidad de aguante.

En ig los futuros del ibex marcan 8420 masmenos.

Norabuena Sr. MV


----------



## VOTIN (13 Mar 2012)

no_loko dijo:


> No te emociones mucho. Los futuros del IBEX marcan subidas moderadas ahora mismo y los valores "españoles" que cotizan en NY han subido a ultima hora como los demás, pero proporcionalmente bastante menos. Fijaos en STD, BBVA o MT.



En igmarkets ya han puesto el ibex a 8437


----------



## Claca (13 Mar 2012)

no_loko dijo:


> No te emociones mucho. Los futuros del IBEX marcan subidas moderadas ahora mismo y los valores "españoles" que cotizan en NY han subido a ultima hora como los demás, pero proporcionalmente bastante menos. Fijaos en STD, BBVA o MT.



Según mi gráfico, si se confirma petada la estructura bajista (370), ahora lo más probable sería visitar el entorno de los 8.500-50:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sto-ibex-35-marzo-2012-a-179.html#post5949004


----------



## Estilicón (13 Mar 2012)

abengoa (bajo mi punto de vista):







Me gustaba más lo que había tras la puerta 2, pero como decía Claca, si las condiciones cambian hay que estar preparado para adaptarse a los nuevos hechos. 

El hijoputa se ha parado en el peor sitio posible aunque a mi me parece claro el panorama si peponea. Estocástico en señal de compra y macd convergiendo y a punto de cruzarse y pasar a positivo, me indican que es posible que siga peponeando a poco que suba y confirme el doble suelo. Los primeros niveles a seguir en este escenario parecen claros.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> tu cuanto piensas sacar en este golpe?



creo que el ibex guaneara de lindo despues del vencimiento trimestral como maximo llegara a los 8800 , pero tambien digo que el ibex puede hacer que cambie de opinion y para eso tiene de plazo maximo hasta el vencimiento 

me explico vemos que las gacelas vendieron a saco , incluso hoy aunque menos y tenemos los vencimientos a la vuelta de la esquina , por tanto los leoncios lo tienen muy facil para ganar platita si no trituran a las gacelas llevando al ibex por encima de los 8800 zona donde pasa la bajista y mm200sera la mayor prueba de que al ibex no lo quieren ni las gacelas ni los leoncios y entonces el guano sera legendario :baba:


como ve mi planteamiento es sencillo , mantener largos hasta el vencimiento esperando que mañana mismo o el jueves sobrepasen los 8800 o se estrellen contra el , en tal caso cortos que le crio 8:

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 23:02 ---------- El original se escribió a las 22:54 ----------




Adriangtir dijo:


> Bueno el SP me ha owneado.
> 
> Esta claro que tengo poca capacidad de aguante.
> 
> ...



no se trata de aguantar por aguantar , asi la mayor parte de las veces saldra trasquilao :ouch:



Claca dijo:


> Según mi gráfico, si se confirma petada la estructura bajista, ahora lo más probable sería visitar el entorno de los 8.500-50:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sto-ibex-35-marzo-2012-a-179.html#post5949004



bajista de cortisimo plazo no tiene practicamente importancia :rolleye:


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Mar 2012)

Santander, el banco más pedigüeño

Dame un leurito ! Draghi



Informe UBS: Santander, el banco europeo que ms pide al BCE,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Mar 2012)

veo en general guano por doquier , el vix llegando a un soporte que es improbable que pueda romper , sp500 llegando a la parte alta del canal como maximo lo veo en 1420 

pero atencion porque el ibex puede mandrilear a mas de uno , los grandes bancos no cayeron mucho y ahora podrian atacar y romper sus respectivas bajistas , podriamos ver como mientras los gringos se giran lentamente el ibex peponea hasta por ejemplo los 9800 

asi que cuidadin con el ibex que es mu cabron


----------



## Claca (13 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bajista de cortisimo plazo no tiene practicamente importancia :rolleye:



Perdona, pero hasta ahora sí la ha tenido, y si te fijas había indicado los objetivos bajistas con bastante acierto. Hago comentarios sobre distintos plazos y ya advertía que de momento nada indicaba que el lateral de medio plazo que señalaba en enero (8.100 - 8.800) hubiera cambiado con esta última caída, de hecho los soportes habían aguantando perfectamente como se ve en los gráficos. 







Aquí está claro cual sería mi planteamiemnto para largos de ultra corto y el por qué si se peta los 370 veo los 500-50. 

Que cada cual aproveche lo que considere oportuno. Y, aclaro, las tendencias pueden ser contradictorias en plazos distintos, como bien sabes. Siempre intento ser lo más claro posible en mis comentarios y como además me gusta recalcar eso de "el corto es el corto, y el medio es el medio", no voy a dejar de hacer comentarios sobre temporalidades intra, porque sé que la gente es capaz de entender el sentido de cada mensaje, aún cuando coincido contigo que no es el camino para la mayor parte de los mortales.


----------



## kemao2 (13 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No creo yo en esa capacidad de meses. En un ejemplo menor el tema de Bankia, quizas algun fondo interesado ha podido aguantar la cotizacion controlada en precio pero al final, el mercado dicta el precio de una manera genuina.
> 
> *Yo espero antes de 4 meses una caida importante, alrededor de 30-40% de precios actuales tanto para el dax como sp. Es una opinion totalmente propia, de mi ciruelo, y con alguna que otra copichuela, si ya se, son las 6 pero no soy borracho, yo controlo*.



:XX::XX:


Bromas aparte creo que estamos todos de acuerdo en el escenario base de tranquilidad hasta el vencimiento o como maximo cierre del mes, y luego guanazo, sobretodo bolsa americana pero tambien Europa y mucho en España dada nuestra mayor sensibilidad a las caidas. 

La bolsa española estaría ya muy por debajo de los niveles actuales si no fuera por la fortaleza de la banca que ha usado el dinero del BCE en beneficio propio


----------



## J-Z (13 Mar 2012)

Peponazo yanki que hasta tiró el foro, mañana esto sube un 5%.


----------



## VOTIN (13 Mar 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Peponazo yanki que hasta tiró el foro, mañana esto sube un 5%.



No estas dentro en nada?


----------



## ponzi (13 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> No estas dentro en nada?



Vaya peponismo a este paso perforan los max anteriores


----------



## Silenciosa (13 Mar 2012)

hola hamijos.

Estoy literalmente agotada de tanto curro (puta crisis) por eso no comento aquí ya que este hilo no es para venir a soltar tonterías, por el resto del foro me da igual poner alguna que otra chorrada.

Les leo por supuesto.

Hoy no he visto el post de Mulder sobre los Leoncios, lo he buscado pero no lo veo...sabéis si lo ha escrito?


----------



## Estilicón (13 Mar 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> hola hamijos.
> 
> Estoy literalmente agotada de tanto curro (puta crisis) por eso no comento aquí ya que este hilo no es para venir a soltar tonterías, por el resto del foro me da igual poner alguna que otra chorrada.
> 
> ...



Esta semana no pone nada que está muy liado. Puedes escribir lo que quieras, que ya pongo yo el listón lo suficientemente bajo. ::

En otro orden de cosas,¿ esta noticia puede significar algo para los que van con BME?

Bankia inicia la venta de su participacin del 4,13% en BME - Cotizalia.com


----------



## kemao2 (14 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Esta semana no pone nada que está muy liado. Puedes escribir lo que quieras, que ya pongo yo el listón lo suficientemente bajo. ::
> 
> En otro orden de cosas,¿ esta noticia puede significar algo para los que van con BME?
> 
> Bankia inicia la venta de su participacin del 4,13% en BME - Cotizalia.com




QUe mas vale que vayas corto mañana y pasado en BME, el resto subirán pero esta bajara mañana y pasado.


----------



## Silenciosa (14 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Esta semana no pone nada que está muy liado. Puedes escribir lo que quieras, que ya pongo yo el listón lo suficientemente bajo. ::
> 
> En otro orden de cosas,¿ esta noticia puede significar algo para los que van con BME?
> 
> Bankia inicia la venta de su participacin del 4,13% en BME - Cotizalia.com



Pues solo te diré que llevaba dos días yo muy feliz con mis Banca Cívica hasta que...esta tarde me fuí a una reunión y al volver esta noche vi como habían quedado.

Que tristeza más enormmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeee me entró :XX:

La verdad que con lo que está cayendo ni le hago demasiado caso al mercado...estoy matá...estos días se está volviendo todo el mundo loco, no se que pasa.


----------



## Claca (14 Mar 2012)

Aprovecho para saludar a atman y a Silenciosa, ahora que parece que dan señales de vida ;-)


----------



## Janus (14 Mar 2012)

Vengo por aquí para decir "this is the last song in this market".

Por supuesto, comienzo a construir nuevamente una posición bajista en SP.


----------



## Estilicón (14 Mar 2012)

kemao2 dijo:


> QUe mas vale que vayas corto mañana y pasado en BME, el resto subirán pero esta bajara mañana y pasado.



Como sea así, unos cuantos aquí se van a cagar en los ancestros de rato. ::



Silenciosa dijo:


> Pues solo te diré que llevaba dos días yo muy feliz con mis Banca Cívica hasta que...esta tarde me fuí a una reunión y al volver esta noche vi como habían quedado.
> 
> Que tristeza más enormmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeee me entró :XX:
> 
> La verdad que con lo que está cayendo ni le hago demasiado caso al mercado...estoy matá...estos días se está volviendo todo el mundo loco, no se que pasa.



Últimamente las sigo de reojo de vez en cuando . Ya he visto que la última media hora ha sido nefasta. 

A ver si se fusiona con lacaixa o la kutcha y pega un buen petardazo.


----------



## faraico (14 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Esta semana no pone nada que está muy liado. Puedes escribir lo que quieras, que ya pongo yo el listón lo suficientemente bajo. ::
> 
> En otro orden de cosas,¿ esta noticia puede significar algo para los que van con BME?
> 
> Bankia inicia la venta de su participacin del 4,13% en BME - Cotizalia.com



Imagino será negativo, dependiendo si no logra colocarlo a precio mas alto

Yo he subido el SL a 20,05....ya saco para una cena...sin invitar a la parienta....desgraciaito que es uno:XX:

Estando así las cosas nada de quedarse pillado:no:


----------



## VOTIN (14 Mar 2012)

kemao2 dijo:


> QUe mas vale que vayas corto mañana y pasado en BME, el resto subirán pero esta bajara mañana y pasado.



Mas bien al contrario
Hasta que no se produzca el hecho relevante la accion subira,no dejaran que baje,solo que suba
Una vez notificada la venta a la cnmv y sabiendo el precio de venta,lo normal
es que sea algo menor al del mercado,bajara hasta el de la operacion 
De entrada es subida


----------



## kemao2 (14 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Mas bien al contrario
> Hasta que no se produzca el hecho relevante la accion subira,no dejaran que baje,solo que suba
> Una vez notificada la venta a la cnmv y sabiendo el precio de venta,lo normal
> es que sea algo menor al del mercado,bajara hasta el de la operacion
> De entrada es subida




Para vender tantas acciones (el 5% del total de acciones de la empresa) en tan poco tiempo (1 dia) se venden grandes paquetes a grandes inversores con grandes descuentos,esos grandes inversores no van a comprar a precio de mercado sino muy por debajo. El que compre mañana a precios de hoy es ::


----------



## VOTIN (14 Mar 2012)

kemao2 dijo:


> Para vender tantas acciones (el 5% del total de acciones de la empresa) en tan poco tiempo (1 dia) se venden grandes paquetes a grandes inversores con grandes descuentos,esos grandes inversores no van a comprar a precio de mercado sino muy por debajo. El que compre mañana a precios de hoy es ::



Hay un caso que hace poco sucedio y aumento la cotizacion en 0,5 € al dia siguiente del anuncio


Amadeus inicia una 'colocación acelerada' del 7,5% de su capital
El mercado ya contaba con esta posible operación debido a los problemas que atraviesa el grupo franco-holandés
29/02/2012 - 20:20 - EUROPA PRES


----------



## Estilicón (14 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Imagino será negativo, dependiendo si no logra colocarlo a precio mas alto
> 
> Yo he subido el SL a 20,05....ya saco para una cena...sin invitar a la parienta....desgraciaito que es uno:XX:
> 
> Estando así las cosas nada de quedarse pillado:no:



¿Sigues por Brasil?

Ya has visto que desde que ha venido el cholo, parece que el atleti ha empezado a peponizar :XX:. Ya estamos a 4 puntitos de la champions.

Esto está para entrar y poner bien los SLs . A ver mañana. Ya he dejado la orden y me la jugaré con ABG según lo que comentaba. Me mandrilearán seguro. Llevo las 3 últimas bien positivas y solo por estadística ya me toca (no recuerdo tener 4 aciertos seguidos desde la época en que pollastre en vez de la niña tenía la cinta con el ticker de cotizaciones ese que nos ha confesado que usaba, allá por la década de los 20 :: )


----------



## VOTIN (14 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> ¿Sigues por Brasil?
> 
> Ya has visto que desde que ha venido el cholo, parece que el atleti ha empezado a peponizar :XX:. Ya estamos a 4 puntitos de la champions.
> 
> Esto está para entrar y poner bien los SLs . A ver mañana. Ya he dejado la orden y me la jugaré con ABG según lo que comentaba. Me mandrilearán seguro. Llevo las 3 últimas bien positivas y solo por estadística ya me toca (no recuerdo tener 4 aciertos seguidos desde la época en que pollastre en vez de la niña tenía la cinta con el ticker de cotizaciones ese que nos ha confesado que usaba, allá por la década de los 20 :: )



Oigaaaaa!!!!
Que yo llevo montado en esa burra antes y tengo mi billete de salida en 15,5
Bajese inmediatamente!!
A ver si me va a gafar la operacion!!!!::


----------



## faraico (14 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> ¿Sigues por Brasil?
> 
> Ya has visto que desde que ha venido el cholo, parece que el atleti ha empezado a peponizar :XX:. Ya estamos a 4 puntitos de la champions.
> 
> Esto está para entrar y poner bien los SLs . A ver mañana. Ya he dejado la orden y me la jugaré con ABG según lo que comentaba. Me mandrilearán seguro. Llevo las 3 últimas bien positivas y solo por estadística ya me toca (no recuerdo tener 4 aciertos seguidos desde la época en que pollastre en vez de la niña tenía la cinta con el ticker de cotizaciones ese que nos ha confesado que usaba, allá por la década de los 20 :: )



POr aquí sigo...hoy en la Policía Federal para ampliar el plazo del visado...buscando curro pero está jodidísimo.

El otro día posteé la típica garita de cazador comentando que tenía puesta la mira en Indra y Abengoa....a ambas las sacaría ahora más del 5 o 6 %...es que es lo que tú dices....está esto tan alto (sobre todo los yankis) que da miedo...por eso prefiero perderme una subidita pero eliminar el riesgo de quedarme pillado...que ya estoy en IBE con el resto de troleados del HVEI:cook:

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 00:31 ---------- El original se escribió a las 00:30 ----------

Del atleti que decir....que le veo en champions y en la final de la Europa League...que ya he mirado que se juega en Bucarest....a la cual sin duda iré...y si es contra el Man City mejor que mejor....


----------



## Estilicón (14 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Oigaaaaa!!!!
> Que yo llevo montado en esa burra antes y tengo mi billete de salida en 15,5
> Bajese inmediatamente!!
> A ver si me va a gafar la operacion!!!!::



Es que si le acompaño igual pillo algo. Entraría en 15 y buscaría el cuadrito que ponía en el dibujo. O me bajo en 15,40 o intento aguantar hasta los 15,70, o me mandrilean si sube a 15, entro y luego cae la cotización diaria a rojo.



faraico dijo:


> POr aquí sigo...hoy en la Policía Federal para ampliar el plazo del visado...buscando curro pero está jodidísimo.
> 
> El otro día posteé la típica garita de cazador comentando que tenía puesta la mira en Indra y Abengoa....a ambas las sacaría ahora más del 5 o 6 %...es que es lo que tú dices....está esto tan alto (sobre todo los yankis) que da miedo...por eso prefiero perderme una subidita pero eliminar el riesgo de quedarme pillado...que ya estoy en IBE con el resto de troleados del HVEI:cook:
> 
> ...



Pensé que por Brasil estaría la cosa mejor, la verdad. 

Lo de los valores no entrados es mejor olvidarlo enseguida que luego entras en la siguiente, te sale mal y te rallas mogollón.

Cualquiera menos el City. Que está el Kun y siempre los ex nos hacen un traje de madera. Mira quien nos marcó el otro día en la Europa League.

Buenas noches.


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Vengo por aquí para decir "this is the last song in this market".
> 
> Por supuesto, comienzo a construir nuevamente una posición bajista en SP.



podría cantar mañana algún valor de paso del ibex a poder ser, a los del foro a ver si me pueden ayudar tengo un problema ocular(queratocono) del cual se me derivan en úlceras nadie es oftalmologo y sabe de un buen colirio he probado 3 y llevo 6 dias así hoy he intententado ponerme largo en IDR e ABG y después de 3horas intentandon ver la pantalla desistí joer ..1:23 h para este mensajito (no tolero la luz)


----------



## ghkghk (14 Mar 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> podría cantar mañana algún valor de paso del ibex a poder ser, a los del foro a ver si me pueden ayudar tengo un problema ocular(queratocono) del cual se me derivan en úlceras nadie es oftalmologo y sabe de un buen colirio he probado 3 y llevo 6 dias así hoy he intententado ponerme largo en IDR e ABG y después de 3horas intentandon ver la pantalla desistí joer ..1:23 h para este mensajito (no tolero la luz)



Ni lo soy ni conozco ninguno... Que tenga Vd. mucha suerte!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Mar 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> podría cantar mañana algún valor de paso del ibex a poder ser, a los del foro a ver si me pueden ayudar tengo un problema ocular(queratocono) del cual se me derivan en úlceras nadie es oftalmologo y sabe de un buen colirio he probado 3 y llevo 6 dias así hoy he intententado ponerme largo en IDR e ABG y después de 3horas intentandon ver la pantalla desistí joer ..1:23 h para este mensajito (no tolero la luz)



No puedo ayudarle, cuídese!

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 08:24 ---------- El original se escribió a las 07:29 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues las indras, si supran los 10.2, desactivaría el impulso bajista y al haber roto un canal descendente, podrían llegar a 10.7
> 
> edit: Recordando palabras del maestro, los terceros suelen ser verticales, por lo que deberíamos quasi-descartalo ya. Suerte!
> 
> *[indra]*





Claca dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bueno maesetro Claca, he alejado el gráfico.

[Indra]







A largo plazo bajista en un canal empezado en 2007. Desde la 2ª parte de 2011 ha ido desde la parte alta del canal hasta la parte baja bajando un 40%. Los mínimos están respetando la directriz de largo. Los máximos desde noviembre son decrecientes y está formando una cuña descendente que es un patrón de continuación(¿? :8: ). Si esto fuese a ocurrir, el precio seguiría el canal iniciado en agosto donde vemos que fue perforado durando un par de dias en septiembre.

A pesar de todo, sigo pensando que esto se va para arriba, al menos a corto :cook: . Los indicadores están girados al alza, creo que tocará la bajista de medio plazo (roja) sobre los 10.7 (si supera los 10.24). Luego 11.2 y 12.7x. Por abajo, si pierde los 10, los 9.4 otra vez y más alla la bajista a medio plazo (verde).


Ahhh y el volumen está creciendo, por lo que sea que ocurra, será pronto.

:o


----------



## credulo (14 Mar 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> podría cantar mañana algún valor de paso del ibex a poder ser, a los del foro a ver si me pueden ayudar tengo un problema ocular(queratocono) del cual se me derivan en úlceras nadie es oftalmologo y sabe de un buen colirio he probado 3 y llevo 6 dias así hoy he intententado ponerme largo en IDR e ABG y después de 3horas intentandon ver la pantalla desistí joer ..1:23 h para este mensajito (no tolero la luz)



No soy oculista, pero con las cosas de mirar no se juega. Nada de colirios, apague la pantalla y esté con poca luz hasta que le vea un buen profesional.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Mar 2012)

Buenos dias señoras y señores, y Pirata, que no por ser menos no le vamos a saludar 

Sean bienvenidos a la tierra de los 7000 en el dax, ya falta menos para verlo cotizar por encima del ibex, con un poco de suerte cuando ataquen al sistema bancaria patrio ya estaremos por debajo de los alemanes, o con los alemanes encima nuestro, si en bolsa tambien.

LVMH, no entendel polque no hablal de glan compañia del lujo que tanto gustal a chinitos.


----------



## Estilicón (14 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No puedo ayudarle, cuídese!
> 
> ---------- Mensaje añadido a las 08:24 ---------- El original se escribió a las 07:29 ----------
> 
> ...



En la zona de los 11 euros me parece que hay mucho bacalao. Pero mucho, mucho.

Vmmp29, no puedo ayudarle yo tampoco. No he usado colirio en mi vida.

Buenos días a todos.


----------



## ASAKOPACO (14 Mar 2012)

Buenos días y buenas plusvis a tod@s.

Niveles para hoy.

Por arriba 8430-8536.
Por abajo 8271-8217.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> En la zona de los 11 euros me parece que hay mucho bacalao. Pero mucho, mucho.
> 
> Vmmp29, no puedo ayudarle yo tampoco. No he usado colirio en mi vida.
> 
> Buenos días a todos.



Ya, sobre los 11-11.2 hay demasiadas resistencias y gordotas, lo veo dificil....


----------



## Mulder (14 Mar 2012)

A los buenos días!

Tengan cuidado que hoy parece que viene el día movido, vamos a zigzagear de lo lindo aunque en este momento mi sistema da largos al 77% es muy probable que no empecemos a subir si no buscamos antes algún objetivo por abajo.

De momento mi cutre-sistema de relevantes da 2584 por arriba y 2552 por abajo, aunque ayer se desfasaron un poco con el relevante superior y es que la técnica que estoy usando necesita serias mejoras.

edito: el relevante por abajo ha cambiado a 2548, lo veo un poco lejos, la verdad, no creo que lo alcancen.


----------



## Claca (14 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> En la zona de los 11 euros me parece que hay mucho bacalao. Pero mucho, mucho.
> 
> Vmmp29, no puedo ayudarle yo tampoco. No he usado colirio en mi vida.
> 
> Buenos días a todos.



Buenos días,

Me refería a la bajista desde la que podría arrancar ese segundo, que sigue vivita y coleando:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sto-ibex-35-enero-2012-a-117.html#post5577047

Esos 7 euros tendrían bastante fiabilidad si finalmente se activa la posibilidad planteada en el gráfico.


----------



## Burbujilimo (14 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> SAN/AC BANCO SANTANDER Títulos 4.000 Valor Adquisición 24.316,000 Valor Actual 24.576,000 Rentabilidad 260,00 1,07%
> 
> Las manzanitas de antes de comer... Stop dinámico si pierde un 0.2%...





Entré el lunes a 5,98 en el SAN, aunque menor carga (1100 acciones). Ahora mismo tengo SL fijo a 6,10 cerrando ayer a 6,168 . Está a punto de realizar un cruce de medias móviles que si rompe sería una señal de entrada, a ver si se puede aprovechar.


----------



## Estilicón (14 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya, sobre los 11-11.2 hay demasiadas resistencias y gordotas, lo veo dificil....



Sí, a eso iba.

¡¡¡Dale pepón!!!!


----------



## FranR (14 Mar 2012)

y luego 

GUA GUA GUANO

Tratara de tirar arriba









Pero pesa mucho 

IBEX 8414-8.232

Dax 6878


----------



## Burbujilimo (14 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Al fin los ibertroleros vemos la luz



Y me estoy viendo que luz va a ser...


----------



## fragel013 (14 Mar 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Y me estoy viendo que luz va a ser...



Luz? No jodas! Estás seguro? Yo ya he perdido la esperanza hasta en Florentino...


----------



## pollastre (14 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Es una opinion totalmente propia, de mi ciruelo, y con alguna que otra copichuela, si ya se, son las 6 pero no soy borracho, yo controlo.




Se me había pasado por alto esta joya del saber carpetovetónico.

Qué incorrección por mi parte...


----------



## Adriangtir (14 Mar 2012)

Sr. FranR ayer me desplumaron en el SP, a ver si el Dax me da más alegrías, me monte ayer casi en máximos y de momento un verde claro que no cubre comisiones.

100 pipos me harían un hombre XD


----------



## FranR (14 Mar 2012)

Ya le dije que nos quedaba tirón al alza, veremos si cumple por abajo


----------



## Janus (14 Mar 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> podría cantar mañana algún valor de paso del ibex a poder ser, a los del foro a ver si me pueden ayudar tengo un problema ocular(queratocono) del cual se me derivan en úlceras nadie es oftalmologo y sabe de un buen colirio he probado 3 y llevo 6 dias así hoy he intententado ponerme largo en IDR e ABG y después de 3horas intentandon ver la pantalla desistí joer ..1:23 h para este mensajito (no tolero la luz)



No hay ninguno que me enamore especialmente. Antena 3TV está en rebote por ejemplo pero veo más riesgo en los índices. Hoy hay vencimiento y se acumulan muchas divergencias en diferentes timeframes.

El IBEX podría subir hasta 8600 fácil pero en el fondo hará lo que hagan los demás y el vencimiento ahí está.

Si no puede ver, no se meta en ningún sitio .... donde 10 ojos son pocos. Hay peligro de mandrilada bajista. El nivel de confianza está por encima de las nubes.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 09:15 ---------- El original se escribió a las 09:13 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No puedo ayudarle, cuídese!
> 
> ---------- Mensaje añadido a las 08:24 ---------- El original se escribió a las 07:29 ----------
> 
> ...



Recuerda que en los bajistas no se puede ir largo porque la tendencia es aplastante, como el tiempo en las primas de las opciones. Salvo intradía ...


----------



## ghkghk (14 Mar 2012)

Por el momento a BME mal no le viene la noticia.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Mar 2012)

guanos pero pepones dias


----------



## ghkghk (14 Mar 2012)

Vendido SAN 6,28. 800 eurillos para fallas...

PD: Repsol es lo que no me va cara al aire. Y a ella no la quiero tanto como a BME...

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 09:37 ---------- El original se escribió a las 09:34 ----------

Con razón decía que no le había sentado mal a BME... si está suspendida! A las 10.00 vuelve al ruedo.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Mar 2012)

sp500 en semanal , todo indica que esta metido en un gran canal alcista vean que estocastico indica una sobrecompra extrema 



y el vix esta tan cerca de su soporte que MV solo puede concluir que efectivamente estamos cerca del comienzo del big guano


----------



## Tio Masclet (14 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Por el momento a BME mal no le viene la noticia.



Que la Mare de Deu dels Desamparats le escuche.
Lo bien que iban...


----------



## wetpiñata (14 Mar 2012)

Otro fibo que cae en el ibex. A las 11 subasta italiana, producción industrial y HICP EU y no sé que ponerme!!!


----------



## pyn (14 Mar 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Otro fibo que cae en el ibex. A las 11 subasta italiana, producción industrial y HICP EU y no sé que ponerme!!!



Ponte corto, que es lo suyo.


----------



## Mulder (14 Mar 2012)

Vaya juegos de villanos que están haciendo estos días con el volumen, es impresionante como meten cantidades ingentes de contratos de un lado dando saldo global negativo y en unos pocos minutos le dan la vuelta a la tortilla totalmente.

Esto es algo que no se ve todos los días (o eso creo yo, inocente de mi )


----------



## ghkghk (14 Mar 2012)

Bankia hijos de perra.


----------



## wetpiñata (14 Mar 2012)

pyn dijo:


> Ponte corto, que es lo suyo.



¿Con este tiempo? ienso:


----------



## pollastre (14 Mar 2012)

Madre mía, qué salvajes.... compran como si mañana fuera a terminarse el mundo, no dan una sóla ventana de inserción, ni un respiro.


----------



## Muttley (14 Mar 2012)

Ojo a Citigroup en USA. No ha pasado el test de stress y se le adivinan caidas los próximos dias al entorno de los 32 pelados. Incluso después de subir un 6% ayer porque algún aguililla supuso que iba a pasar con solvencia e iba aumentar dividendo...::...antes de que los resultados fueran oficiales.

La historia en Banks shored up by stress test success - FT.com

¨Results of the test, which were rushed out two days early after the Fed said it was concerned about information leaking, sparked a rally in US bank stocks. The S&P financials index rose 3.9 per cent and is now more than 18 per cent higher for the year, with JPMorgan Chase, Wells Fargo and Bank of America leading the way. Citigroup rose 6.3 per cent before the market close, but fell close to 4 per cent after hours as it became clear the bank had failed¨.

Parece ser que Citi quiere aprobar en el exámen ¨de recuperación¨ reenviando a la Fed un ¨nuevo punto de vista¨de sus cuentas. Ya veremos.


----------



## The Hellion (14 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Bankia hijos de perra.



Escucho mientras me tomo un café que BME está suspendida porque están colocando un 4% de la empresa entre institucionales, me conecto y leo este mensaje. 

¿Qué ha pasado, son duros de roer los de Bankia, ha tenido que pagar mucho por ese 4%? :XX::XX:


----------



## wetpiñata (14 Mar 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Escucho mientras me tomo un café que BME está suspendida porque están colocando un 4% de la empresa entre institucionales, me conecto y leo este mensaje.
> 
> ¿Qué ha pasado, son duros de roer los de Bankia, ha tenido que pagar mucho por ese 4%? :XX::XX:



Se habla de 20€ por acción


----------



## Muttley (14 Mar 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Escucho mientras me tomo un café que BME está suspendida porque están colocando un 4% de la empresa entre institucionales, me conecto y leo este mensaje.
> 
> ¿Qué ha pasado, son duros de roer los de Bankia, ha tenido que pagar mucho por ese 4%? :XX::XX:



Han colocado 3.5 millones de acciones a 20leuros. 8 millones de beneficios según dice bankia....A primera vista la operación es poco ¨inteligente¨. Si BME paga dividendo en mayo, a casi un euro por acción, estamos hablando 3.5 millones de beneficio...y manteniendo su posición.

Para mi que necesitan todo el ¨suelto¨ que puedan reunir para que su cuidador ¨vele¨ por la acción propia. No creo que a Rato le apetezca ver a Bankia a 2euros.

Edito
Ojo con las demás participadas, IAG, hotelitos, Ibertrolas, Indra, Deoleo...como estén muy presionados para conseguir efectivo y vendan su 5% en Iberdrolas o su 20% en Indra a pérdidas...cuidadín. Aunque de vender alguna...la primera que caería sería Mapfre, en la cual casi seguro acumulan beneficios. Ya lo hizo NovaCaixaGalicia con Pescanova, empezó a vender activos con plusvalias hasta que tuvieron que empezar a vender en rebajas.


----------



## ghkghk (14 Mar 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Escucho mientras me tomo un café que BME está suspendida porque están colocando un 4% de la empresa entre institucionales, me conecto y leo este mensaje.
> 
> ¿Qué ha pasado, son duros de roer los de Bankia, ha tenido que pagar mucho por ese 4%? :XX::XX:




19.95 se comentaba. Que dicho sea de paso, por tener que colocar un 5% de una empresa deprisa y corriendo en una mañana, creo que menos de un 2% de descuento a precios de cierre de ayer ya está bien para el resto de inversores de BME. Me temía encontrarme a Rato con las rebajas...


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Mar 2012)

Terremoto en Japón de 6,8 grados 
El terremoto se ha producido en la costa este de Honshu :ouch:

bueno cierro en 8460 y porque me voy a dormir , hasta mas tarde


----------



## The Hellion (14 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> 19.95 se comentaba. Que dicho sea de paso, por tener que colocar un 5% de una empresa deprisa y corriendo en una mañana, creo que menos de un 2% de descuento a precios de cierre de ayer ya está bien para el resto de inversores de BME. Me temía encontrarme a Rato con las rebajas...



¿Como que_ se comentab_a? 

Déjese de historias, que aquí ya sabemos que las ha comprado usted. ¿Cuánto ha pagado en realidad?


----------



## Janus (14 Mar 2012)

En China bajaron bastante en bolsa y las divisas en negativo y las materias primas en negativo .... y los índices en verde!. Devolverán ese movimiento.


----------



## ghkghk (14 Mar 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> ¿Como que_ se comentab_a?
> 
> Déjese de historias, que aquí ya sabemos que las ha comprado usted. ¿Cuánto ha pagado en realidad?



19.90... Rappel por compra.


----------



## Burbujilimo (14 Mar 2012)

Me vais a linchar pero mejor aquí que mandrilada con la pasta.

Tengo unas 1100 acciones del SAN compradas a 5,98. Veo posibilidades (les recuerdo que en 2013 espero llegar a gacela), si no hay susto, de llegar a 6,50, la siguiente resistencia importante que veo (realmente mi idea es ir siguiendo el valor con SL en 6,40 cuando esté cerca, dudo que rompa, pero hay que darle la oportunidad de intentarlo).

¿Soy demasiado optimista?

SL en estos momentos de 6,10. Planteandome subirlo a 6,20. O ponerlo dinámico para cuando se vuelva un 1%.



En el grafico veo sobreventa recuperandose, fuerte soporte en los 6 (por eso entré), y sobre todo una gran entrada de manos fuertes según el koncorde.

La linea de tendencia de soportes alcistas la veo medianamente clara, la de resistencias no tanto y el volumen no acaba de convencerme. 

Voy en un intento de dejar correr beneficios.


----------



## ghkghk (14 Mar 2012)

Burbujilimo, creo que no es demasiado optimista y que puede llegar a darse. De todas formas, un dinámico de 1% te lo saltarán sin que la perspectiva de la operativa haya cambiado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> y luego
> 
> GUA GUA GUANO
> 
> ...



Esos gif animados son buenisimos!! Me harto de reir cuando aparece el pato heraldo del guano!



Janus dijo:


> No hay ninguno que me enamore especialmente. Antena 3TV está en rebote por ejemplo pero veo más riesgo en los índices. Hoy hay vencimiento y se acumulan muchas divergencias en diferentes timeframes.
> 
> El IBEX podría subir hasta 8600 fácil pero en el fondo hará lo que hagan los demás y el vencimiento ahí está.
> 
> ...



Ya,ya. Si ahora estoy fuera y mirando. Nada dentro, en las que me meto lo digo. Antes de tirar arriba con fuerza debería hacer una figura de cambio de tendencia. Y viendo que la caida lleva ya años, el suelo será, al menos, de meses. Todo en mi opinión.

Por lo demás, cagándome en la puta de que me saltara el SP de ese larguirucho ibexiano empezado en 8103... Lección aprendida.


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Mar 2012)

es posible un IAG en 2.3?????sigue subiendo y ya me falta poco para dejar de perder.....


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (14 Mar 2012)

Parece que Tecnicas por fín se ma pira para arriba. En 33 debería vender.

En cuanto a EBRO...en 14,5 tendría que asumir jugosas pérdidas...


----------



## Burbujilimo (14 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Burbujilimo, creo que no es demasiado optimista y que puede llegar a darse. De todas formas, un dinámico de 1% te lo saltarán sin que la perspectiva de la operativa haya cambiado.



Gracias por la sugerencia del SL. Tengo poca experiencia con ellos (y menos aún con los dinámicos) y ya me he comido varias barridas que al final me han hecho bastante daño.

Finalmente he puesto un SL dinámico a distancia 0,1 de mercado (que sería casi un 2%) y con movilidad 0,02. En estos momentos estaría en 6,2150. Veo el valor con buen AT en estos momentos y quiero darle margen. Iré actualizandolo diariamente según como vaya evolucionando.


----------



## ghkghk (14 Mar 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Gracias por la sugerencia del SL. Tengo poca experiencia con ellos (y menos aún con los dinámicos) y ya me he comido varias barridas que al final me han hecho bastante daño.
> 
> Finalmente he puesto un SL dinámico a distancia 0,1 de mercado (que sería casi un 2%) y con movilidad 0,02. En estos momentos estaría en 6,2150. Veo el valor con buen AT en estos momentos y quiero darle margen. Iré actualizandolo diariamente según como vaya evolucionando.



Es que un 1% puede darse perfectamente aunque ni el mercado ni el valor hayan variado en nada, y si te gusta la situación y el AT, es mejor darse un poco más de cancha (y más cuando se está en beneficios). Como todo, depende de la operativa planteada. Yo he llegado a poner SL dinámicos de 0.2, 0.3% cuando la realidad era que quería vender a ese precio, pero "¿y si subía...?"

Que haya suerte.


----------



## ddddd (14 Mar 2012)

En principio ha tenido buen comportamiento BME durante la sesión, ¿no?

Veremos como sigue dándose la jornada, una pena esta colocación porque si no fuera por ella seguramente hoy estaría en positiva la cotización.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Mar 2012)

Visto lo visto, _hats off_ para el sr. FranR y su gameboy.
El SP y el DAX abriendo hogetes a más no poder, destrozando cortos a tope. Menos mal que ando liado, si no estoy seguro que me lo habrían abierto a mi también.

Hey mr. Pollastre, ¿¿bella sesión algorítmica o locura total 3??


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Mar 2012)

ya estamos aqui de nuevo ¿ como van los futuros gringos ? ienso:


----------



## Independentista_vasco (14 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Terremoto en Japón de 6,8 grados
> El terremoto se ha producido en la costa este de Honshu :ouch:
> 
> bueno cierro en 8460 y porque me voy a dormir , hasta mas tarde



O tiene usted una 'flor en el culo'... o es un leoncio hecho y derecho 

Se me escapa por qué no dejó correr las ganancias...


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No puedo ayudarle, cuídese!
> 
> ---------- Mensaje añadido a las 08:24 ---------- El original se escribió a las 07:29 ----------
> 
> ...



muy bien bien visto Guybrush, nada desisto joer....


----------



## diosmercado (14 Mar 2012)

Independentista_vasco dijo:


> O tiene usted una 'flor en el culo'... *o es un leoncio hecho y derecho *
> 
> Se me escapa por qué no dejó correr las ganancias...



Bien, ya somos 2 (o mas) los que lo pensamos.


----------



## no_loko (14 Mar 2012)

HA tardado 12 de años en darse cuenta pero más vale tarde que nunca :cook:

Renuncia con una carta al New York Times
*Un ex directivo de Goldman: 'Me pone enfermo cómo se habla de timar a los clientes'*

Jose A. Navas | 
Actualizado miércoles 14/03/2012 11:10 horasDisminuye el tamaño del texto Aumenta el tamaño del texto Comentarios 70 
Es algo que muchos ya intuían pero pocas veces alguien desde dentro lo ha contado de forma tan clara. Un ex alto ejecutivo de Goldman Sachs, el gigante estadounidense de la banca de inversión, ha denunciado las malas prácticas de la entidad con el objetivo de sacar el máximo dinero posible a sus clientes.

"Hoy es mi último día en Goldman Sachs. [Después de 12 años] Puedo decir honestamente que el ambiente es ahora más tóxico y destructivo que nunca". Así comienza la carta que Greg Smith, director ejecutivo de la firma y jefe del negocio de derivados en Europa, Oriente Medio y África, publica en el 'New York Times' para explicar su renuncia.

"Me pone enfermo cómo la gente habla cruelmente de timar a sus clientes. Durante los últimos 12 meses he visto a cinco directores referirse a sus propios clientes como 'marionetas', algunas veces en correos internos", afirma Smith, que ha trabajado durante 12 años en la entidad.

"No tengo constancia de ningún comportamiento ilegal. ¿Pero se llevan las cosas al límite y se colocan productos complicados y muy lucrativos a clientes incluso si no son las inversiones más sencillas o las más adecuadas para ellos? Absolutamente. Cada día, de hecho", asegura el ejecutivo.

"Actualmente, la pregunta más común que recibo de mis analistas 'junior' sobre derivados es: ¿Cuánto dinero podemos sacarle a este cliente?", afirma Smith.

"El liderazgo tenía que ver con tener ideas, ser un ejemplo y hacer lo correcto. Ahora, si haces suficiente dinero para la firma, serás promocionado a una posición de influencia", añade Smith en la misiva, que el NYT destaca en su portada.

Las reglas para ascender
El ex ejecutivo explica así las tres cosas que se deben hacer para ascender en el banco:

1.- Cumplir con los 'ejes' del banco: convencer a los clientes para que inviertan acciones o productos de los que el banco está intentando deshacerse porque no se ve en ellos un potencial beneficio.

2.-'La caza de elefantes'. Conseguir que tus clientes compren cualquier producto que traiga beneficio a Goldman, aunque no sea lo adecuado para ellos.

3.- Sentarte en una silla en la que tu trabajo sea operar con cualquier producto nombrado con un acrónimo de tres letras, sea opaco y no tenga liquidez.

'Daño grave a la entidad'
Goldman Sachs es uno de los gigantes de Wall Street y su fundación se remonta a 1869. Uno de sus últimos consejeros delegados fue Henry Paulson, que acabó siendo más tarde el secretario del Tesoro de EEUU durante las legislaturas de Bill Clinton y George Bush Jr.

Paulson fue el que decidió dejar caer a Lehman Brothers en septiembre de 2008, punto de origen de la crisis financiera que se generó después.

Goldman Sachs ha respondido escuetamente a la carta enviada por su ex directivo. "No estamos de acuerdo con la visión expresada, de la que no pensamos que refleje la manera en qué desarrollamos nuestro negocio. Desde nuestro punto de vista, sólo tendremos éxito si nuestros clientes tienen éxito", afirma el banco de inversión.

"El daño a la firma puede ser muy grave", ha afirmado el jefe de la sección económica de la BBC, Robert Peston sobre la carta.

Se da la circunstancia de que el banco ha fichado recientemente a un nuevo directivo para liderar su actividad de Relaciones Públicas. Richard Siewert, que fue asesor del secretario del Tesoro Timothy Geithner, ha tenido que desayunar esta mañana con una grave crisis de prestigio.


La carta de renuncia de Greg Smith ha tenido tal impacto en Internet, que el medio satírico británico 'The Daily Mash' la ha tomado como modelo para realizar una divertida parodia: 'Por qué dejé el Imperio, por Darth Vader'.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Mar 2012)

MV se mantiene al margen para mejor preparar la entrada con cortos al ibex , como se ve vuelve a tener un comportamiento decepcionante , no lo quieren ni las gacelas ni los leoncios 

los demas indices estan a puntito de guanear 8:


----------



## VOTIN (14 Mar 2012)

Vendidas 5000 nnh a 2,395 900€ de plus para la buchaca ,distancia al objetivo 590€


----------



## Estilicón (14 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Vendidas 5000 nnh a 2,395 900€ de plus para la buchaca ,distancia al objetivo 590€



Espero que el objetivo se lo cubran las ABG.

En mi caso ya han subido lo suficiente como para subir el stop loss a un nivel antimandrileo (en esta ya no me mandrilean tampoco, en el peor de los casos me quedo como estoy). Ahora falta ver si cumple y sube el cachito que le falta hasta el objetivo. También te digo que mi pesimismo me dice que está jodidillo. Pero bueno, me la juego a plusvis o nada.


----------



## Ajetreo (14 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Vendidas 5000 nnh a 2,395 900€ de plus para la buchaca ,distancia al objetivo 590€



Que envidia me da


----------



## no_loko (14 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Vendidas 5000 nnh a 2,395 900€ de plus para la buchaca ,distancia al objetivo 590€



Si no es indiscreción, ¿qué objetivos mensulaes se marca ustec?


----------



## ponzi (14 Mar 2012)

www.eleconomista.es/economia/notici...-la-luz-de-enero-y-obliga-a-subir-la-luz.html


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Mar 2012)

felicidades a quien compró THLD la semana pasada a 6$


----------



## Janus (14 Mar 2012)

BoA en resistencia relevante pero tal y como está el percal, no se puede entrar en corto. Mejor esperar.


Cuanto más altura, mayor será la corrección por proporcionalidad.


----------



## tatur (14 Mar 2012)

me cuesta ver al SP rompiendo los 1400, pero con la alegria que se mueve ultimamente que se yo.


----------



## diosmercado (14 Mar 2012)

tatur dijo:


> me cuesta ver al SP rompiendo los 1400, pero con la alegria que se mueve ultimamente que se yo.



Coja palomitas que usa sigue hoy con su festin, empezaron flojos pero van remontando.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Mar 2012)

8:


----------



## J-Z (14 Mar 2012)

Votin eres el amo, yo estuve apunto de entrar en Indra de nuevo y otros 500 me hubiese llevado pero soy un cagado :´(


----------



## faraico (14 Mar 2012)

Buenos días....por decir algo después de la patada en el culo que me han dado en BME.

Ajusté el SL para proteger mínimas ganancias y ahí saltó...por lo scabrones de bankia....en fin...a otra cosa...eso sí, esperando corrección me hallo:cook:

Ojo a los que llevais Repsol

Máxima tensión entre Madrid y Buenos Aires: Kirchner pretende intervenir YPF

Les presento al posible nuevo CEO de YPF. Y no es coña.


----------



## pollastre (14 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hey mr. Pollastre, ¿¿bella sesión algorítmica o locura total 3??




De algorítimica poquito... posicionamiento y del bueno, burros comprando a tutiplén. Precisamente en días como estos es cuando yo estoy más quieto...


----------



## Burbujilimo (14 Mar 2012)

Me salto el SL del SAN, 250 euritos a la saca.


----------



## ponzi (14 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Buenos días....por decir algo después de la patada en el culo que me han dado en BME.
> 
> Ajusté el SL para proteger mínimas ganancias y ahí saltó...por lo scabrones de bankia....en fin...a otra cosa...eso sí, esperando corrección me hallo:cook:
> 
> ...



Yo a los Kirchner los tengo panico.Meten la mano a la buchaca y cuando menos te lo esperas, gente demasiado traicionera.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Mar 2012)

Al final no tardamos ni 2 meses en ver a los a-le-ma-nes por encima nuestro.

Recuerden, Jose Luis Lopez Vazquez no podia estar equivocado.


----------



## Estilicón (14 Mar 2012)

Salgo manualmente de abengoa en 15,15 con un 1 y poquito % de beneficio en 1 sesión. Menos da una piedra. Se quedó cerca de 15,30 y yo buscaba los 40. Pena que el ambiente general de la sesión en la segunda mitad haya sido de deshinchar el globo. Un poco más de peponismo y me hubiera salido perfecto. 

Suerte Votin. Yo me salgo y me paso al equipo de los osos.


----------



## FranR (14 Mar 2012)

Venga amiguitos








GUA GUA GUANO....ha estirado acojonantemente por arriba, ahora a confirmar por abajo el giro, de momento solo se intuye.


----------



## Norske (14 Mar 2012)

Ahora que se acerca el vencimiento de Marzo (es este viernes) aqui va una operativa que acabo de realizar con opciones del eurostoxx para intentar aprovechar la manipulación a la que someten a los mercados en estos día finales.

Por mis cálculos de volumen de opciones diría que se les ha ido un poco de la mano y que no les interesa pasar por encima de 2550 con un nivel óptimo en 2500, que parece ya muy lejos. 

Imagino que igual lo tiran para abajo estos dos días y planteo la siguiente operación:

Compro 10 contratos put del eurostoxx 50 strike 2550 por 5,6 puntos que suponen un coste de 560 euros ( 5,6*10 contratos*10 euros/contrato) y vendo 30 contratos put strike 2500 a 1,60 que me supone ingresar primas por 480 euros. Total, esta estrategia me cuesta 80 euros + 60 euros de comisiones. 

Si a vencimiento (el viernes a las 12) está por encima de 2550, mala suerte, pierdo los 140 euros. Si está a 2540 gano 860 euros limpios, Si está a 2530 1860 euros y así hasta 2500 donde consigo el máximo beneficio, 4860 euros. Si baja a 2490, gano 2920 euros.

Dónde está el problema? que empiece a bajar con rapidez de 2500. Requiere estar vigilante y cerrar sin dudar la operación si ocurre algún evento inesperado en estás 44 horas de operativa. Los vencimientos trimestrales suelen ser el summun de la manipulación y ya inventarían lo que fuera para que no se fuera mucho del precio que les interese al cierre.


----------



## VOTIN (14 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Salgo manualmente de abengoa en 15,15 con un 1 y poquito % de beneficio en 1 sesión. Menos da una piedra. Se quedó cerca de 15,30 y yo buscaba los 40. Pena que el ambiente general de la sesión en la segunda mitad haya sido de deshinchar el globo. Un poco más de peponismo y me hubiera salido perfecto.
> 
> Suerte Votin. Yo me salgo y me paso al equipo de los osos.



Yo creo que me saldre mañana a 15,5 en ABG y el resto de los hoteles intentare
sacarlos a 2,45
Me quedaria con las BME ,los repsoles y las p.utas ibe 
Supongo que cumpliria objetivos mensuales mas un plus de 1500€ o asi
En fin,mañana veremos
El unico valor que me preocupa es IBE,si bajan las repsoles comprare mas
En 18,5 se le puede pegar otro tiro


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Mar 2012)

vean como TEF hace un pullback al triangulo bajista perdidito y como intradiariamente consigue superar la base , pero al cierre vuelve a quedarse por debajo , TEF intradiariamente podria ir como maximo a 13 justos 



ibex casi listo para guanear aunque espero que peponee algo mas aunque solo sea intradiariamente , en 8660 tiene resistencia fuerte , mas arriba en aprox 8750-8800 resitencia megafuelte 

entre mañana y el viernes cargare corto esperando una recompensa de tal vez un par de miles de pipos :baba:


----------



## faraico (14 Mar 2012)

No creen ustedes que si estuviesemos a las puertas de un peponazo enseñarían sus garras por aquí los señores MM y Fran200???


----------



## FranR (14 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> No creen ustedes que si estuviesemos a las puertas de un peponazo enseñarían sus garras por aquí los señores MM y Fran200???










Ya aparecieron al final de año, ya hemos tenido bastante. Paco, Luis les invito a unas servesas pero no aparezcan ahora.


----------



## faraico (14 Mar 2012)

POr eso, que si no aparecen, el rumbo que tomará esto es claro...sin embargo.....como aparezcan..ya entran las dudas. A mí al menos.

Calopez, le pedimos desde aquí un baneo de 4 meses para ambos sujetos!!


----------



## Ajetreo (14 Mar 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Es Ud un Suicida.
> 
> Se espera un CISNE metanegro en cualquier momento y UD se abre riesgo ilimitado bajista????????????
> 
> Pues al toro.



Oiga me tiene muy confundida, Si lo esperamos no es un Cisne negro, es simplemente Guano

Si es inesperado ( Cisne negro) es que usted augura Pepón 

Mi cada día entender menos, ::
y encima ahora parece que el gato gordo se ha vuelto serio


----------



## The Hellion (14 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Al final no tardamos ni 2 meses en ver a los a-le-ma-nes por encima nuestro.
> 
> Recuerden, Jose Luis Lopez Vazquez no podia estar equivocado.









Daimler 48.26
e.on 18.27

Y encima pagan dividendos. Estos deben ser de los que llaman pagafantas en la guarde.:XX::XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Mar 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Daimler 48.26
> e.on 18.27
> 
> Y encima pagan dividendos. Estos deben ser de los que llaman pagafantas en la guarde.:XX::XX:



Capta usted el mensaje. Pero, es muy duro lo que ha escrito usted delante de 48.26, es mi criptonita. Mira que habia, 29 pa ser exactos, pero no, ha tenio tu que caponer eso. Tarrastro por el suelo como lo vuelvas a poner de ejemplo.


----------



## VLADELUI (14 Mar 2012)

Hace cosa de un mes entre y salí de SAN con éxito.

Ahora me tenéis acongojado con el guano y reinvertí parte de lo vendido en INDITEX. compré exactamente 300 titulos a 66.5x, lo hice por la opinión que alguién escribió sobre su liquidez y tal. Pero sobretodo porquie no para de subir e incluso los ultimos 6 meses ha subido un 20%. También leí que en algún medio frances (perdonadme mi mala memoria), le daban un precio objetivo de 93 €.

Con el resto quería entrar en TEF cerca del dividendo. Ya veremos.


----------



## Estilicón (14 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo creo que me saldre mañana a 15,5 en ABG



Hoy ABG ha estado fenomenal. Su gráfico y todos los indicadores (estocástico, macd), a mi ayer me daban compra como comenté y ha estado muy solida toda la sesión. Ni cuando el ibex se ha dejado 100 puntos se ha resentido apenas. Y ha cerrado en 15,22 con un +3%. Pena de no haber llegado a 15,40 que era donde tenía puesta yo la cruz, coño .

Peerooo, mañana será otro día. Lo que hoy ha sido una actitud solida, igual mañana cae con espanto. El ibex ha sido llegar a 8500 (Claca, crack) y se le han fundido los plomos de forma inquietante y eso me deja dudas, así que mejor me salgo. 

Ahora mismo tienes una posición envidiable. Entraste en 14,50 creo y llevas un 5%. Yo en tu caso ponía un SL claro en 14,90, por si acaso. Si es como piensas y sube a esos 15,50 lo tienes hecho y si guanea y salta, cierras con +3%. En tu caso es como poner un seguro de protección por si hay accidente. De la otra manera, te arriesgas a que venga un día de caída con cojones y te vuele todo lo que llevas ganado. Y luego a esperar a ver si sube otra vez. Yo no lo dudaba, pero eso ya tu mismo.


----------



## VOTIN (14 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Hoy ABG ha estado fenomenal. Su gráfico y todos los indicadores (estocástico, macd), a mi ayer me daban compra como comenté y ha estado muy solida toda la sesión. Ni cuando el ibex se ha dejado 100 puntos se ha resentido apenas. Y ha cerrado en 15,22 con un +3%. Pena de no haber llegado a 15,40 que era donde tenía puesta yo la cruz, coño .
> 
> Peerooo, mañana será otro día. Lo que hoy ha sido una actitud solida, igual mañana cae con espanto. El ibex ha sido llegar a 8500 (Claca, crack) y se le han fundido los plomos de forma inquietante y eso me deja dudas, así que mejor me salgo.
> 
> Ahora mismo tienes una posición envidiable. Entraste en 14,50 creo y llevas un 5%. Yo en tu caso ponía un SL claro en 14,90, por si acaso. Si es como piensas y sube a esos 15,50 lo tienes hecho y si guanea y salta, cierras con +3%. En tu caso es como poner un seguro de protección por si hay accidente. De la otra manera, te arriesgas a que venga un día de caída con cojones y te vuele todo lo que llevas ganado. Y luego a esperar a ver si sube otra vez. Yo no lo dudaba, pero eso ya tu mismo.



Si es que da igual que baje a 14,9.......
Si da en dos meses 0,35 de dividendo
Esta en minimos historicos....
Le estan retirando cortos todos los dias...
Por fundamentales esta en su valor de libros...
Su valor seria 18,valor real
Como no lo venda esta semana a 15,5 la semana que viene sera peor para ellos,menos de 16 no se los devolvere 
A mi solo me preocupan las p.tas ibe y algo repsol


----------



## Estilicón (14 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Esta en minimos historicos....



E inditex está en máximos históricos y sigue subiendo. 

Pero simplemente comentarte que ABG no está ni de lejos en mínimos históricos. No está ni en mínimos de los últimos 5 años. En el 2009 llegó a estar a 8,70 euros. 

El resto, ya es como tu ves tu operativa y me parece bien y no tengo nada que decir.


----------



## VOTIN (14 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> E inditex está en máximos históricos y sigue subiendo.
> 
> Pero simplemente comentarte que ABG no está ni de lejos en mínimos históricos. No está ni en mínimos de los últimos 5 años. En el 2009 llegó a estar a 8,70 euros.
> 
> El resto, ya es como tu ves tu operativa y me parece bien y no tengo nada que decir.



Los cortos han pasado de Enero a Hoy de 17 mill a 13 mill y siguen bajando...
Si los leones compran es porque esta barato,otra cosa es que pelotee de 14 a 16
Mientras los leones coman no hay problema::
Eso si,cuidado que solo somos tiernas gacelas y nos pueden asustar,pero solo si no tienes confianza
En gamesa hoy han comido algo pero donde mas estan comiendo es en repsol
falta estudiar si es tendencia o solo son los cuatro mangurrinos que ponen cortos para el intradia


----------



## ponzi (14 Mar 2012)

Otro dia mas que han devuelto acciones de ibe


----------



## ponzi (14 Mar 2012)

www.expansion.com/movil/2012/03/14/empresasenergia/1331722681.html


jojojo tres subidas de luz en menos de año


----------



## VOTIN (14 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Otro dia mas que han devuelto acciones de ibe



Hace un año cotizaba a 5,76 con 513 mill de prestadas
hoy cotiza a 4,4 con 470 mill de prestadas
No le veo el avance,estos p.tos leoncios parece que o bien nunca tienen necesidad de devolverlas o bien al HGP que se las presta no le corre prisa en recuperarlas y se las estan pagando bien cual judas.


----------



## ponzi (14 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Hace un año cotizaba a 5,76 con 513 mill de prestadas
> hoy cotiza a 4,4 con 470 mill de prestadas
> No le veo el avance,estos p.tos leoncios parece que o bien nunca tienen necesidad de devolverlas o bien al HGP que se las presta no le corre prisa en recuperarlas y se las estan pagando bien cual judas.



El unico que maneja esa cifra y no tiene prisa es florentino


----------



## Claca (15 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Perdona, pero hasta ahora sí la ha tenido, y si te fijas había indicado los objetivos bajistas con bastante acierto. Hago comentarios sobre distintos plazos y ya advertía que de momento nada indicaba que el lateral de medio plazo que señalaba en enero (8.100 - 8.800) hubiera cambiado con esta última caída, de hecho los soportes habían aguantando perfectamente como se ve en los gráficos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IBEX:







Se alcanzó el rango inferior de la zona objetivo y línea clavicular y, por lo tanto, resistencia natural, del HCH. Ahora la zona más relevante por abajo serían los 230 apróximadamente, que custodian el gap desde el cual se ha fugado el precio. Perderla supondría muy probablemente volver a la zona 8.100 - 8030. Por arriba esa zona 500-50 sigue siendo el obstáculo más inmediato en el muy corto plazo.

Aprovecho para comentar una cosilla. Ese tipo de directriz que aparece como punteada, la alcista más acelerada, viene de perlas para determinar en resistencias muy evidentes si vale la pena intentar cortos, pues muy a menudo se pueden trazar durante el movimiento alcista que impulsa el precio hasta la resistencia. Mientras estas aguanten como soporte, debemos suponer que la inercia alcista simplemente es demasiado fuerte y las posiciones cortas, aún saliendo baratas por la cercanía del stop, están en clara desventaja en cuestión probabilidades. Utilizando esta sencilla norma nos podemos ahorrar varios disgustos.


----------



## VOTIN (15 Mar 2012)

Mañana viene guanazo para repsol y de los gordos,modo tunel -5%
me jode porque me van a mandrilear y encima es que pienso que le queda caida hasta 16
Ahi es naahhh!!
El problema va mucho mas alla de la explotacion o no del petroleo,el problema creo que 
viene por la inversion a realizar para dicha explotacion......
Mientras siga siendo mas rentable para repsol comprar el gas en otro pais e importarlo este rollo acabara mal
Al final tendran que enterdese los argen con repsol
¿quien se va a meter con estos tios y fiarse de ellos?
Joder,ahora me toca estudiar a la petrolera esta para cuidar los eurillos......


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



que crack el tio :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (15 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claca, ese HCH es demasiado imperfecto como para ser fiable. Tanto por la poca claridad de la Neck Line como por la altura del hombro derecho.

El canal bajista se ha comportado muy bien.

Después del vencimiento nos vamos para abajo.


----------



## Diegol07 (15 Mar 2012)

Ya avise un par de dias atras de que mucho cuidado con repsol.
De momento solo puedo decir que estamos recien en el prologo de lo que se viene, creo que me entienden perfectamente a lo que me refiero. Saludos.


----------



## MarketMaker (15 Mar 2012)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Ya avise un par de dias atras de que mucho cuidado con repsol.
> De momento solo puedo decir que estamos recien en el prologo de lo que se viene, creo que me entienden perfectamente a lo que me refiero. Saludos.



Alto y claro....recibido.


(Señores no me cuelguen el SanBenito de aportación al foro y subida de índices, que me limitan la entrada)

Busquen noticias de reservas estratégicas, aumentos de producción en los últimos días.
Correlación cruces de divisas, todos son arroyos que desembocan en un mismo río.

El mejor arma del hombre es su propia inteligencia, úsenla sin miramientos.

Buena noches y buena suerte.


----------



## bertok (15 Mar 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Alto y claro....recibido.
> 
> 
> (Señores no me cuelguen el SanBenito de aportación al foro y subida de índices, que me limitan la entrada)
> ...



Cooooño con nocturnidad y alevosía :Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## Claca (15 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Claca, ese HCH es demasiado imperfecto como para ser fiable. Tanto por la poca claridad de la Neck Line como por la altura del hombro derecho.
> 
> El canal bajista se ha comportado muy bien.
> 
> Después del vencimiento nos vamos para abajo.



Personalmente sí veo ahí una figura de giro de corto plazo, básicamente el precio apoyándose con claridad en un determinado nivel por un periodo de tiempo significativo tras un movimiento penosamente alcista, aunque te doy la razón en cuanto a la fiabilidad, por eso no comenté el posible objetivo que arroja en los 8.016. En cualquier caso sigue suponiendo una resistencia formidable en temporalidades cortas (y en la sesión se ha notado).

Sobre lo del vencimiento, yo también tengo esa impresión, pero ya son semanas pensando lo mismo y el chulibex aguantando, mientras, eso sí, los otros suben. De momento mucha debilidad, pero ningún gesto bajista determinante.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 06:57 ---------- El original se escribió a las 06:55 ----------




MarketMaker dijo:


> Alto y claro....recibido.
> 
> 
> (Señores no me cuelguen el SanBenito de aportación al foro y subida de índices, que me limitan la entrada)
> ...



El idioma de los leoncios no lo entendemos, las gacelas hablamos en _nivelés_, como ese comentario tan útil acerca de la superación de los 1.215 

Un saludo, fiera (en su caso literal)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Cooooño con nocturnidad y alevosía :Baile::Baile::Baile:



Lo mismo he pensado yo )
Y por dios, no se limite. Más que heraldo pepónico yo le considero como un catalizador. Desde mi breve experiencia en el hilo, siempre que usted a posteado, algo ha sucedido. Huelga decir que preferiria más aportaciones suyas, por la cosa de aprender y tal.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 07:42 ---------- El original se escribió a las 07:13 ----------

Maestro Claca, que hacés hablando de nivel*é*s ::

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 07:47 ---------- El original se escribió a las 07:42 ----------

Dos provincias argentinas retiran cuatro explotaciones petroleras a Repsol | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## credulo (15 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo mismo he pensado yo )
> Y por dios, no se limite. Más que heraldo pepónico yo le considero como un catalizador. Desde mi breve experiencia en el hilo, siempre que usted a posteado, algo ha sucedido. Huelga decir que preferiria más aportaciones suyas, por la cosa de aprender y tal.



Eso es cierto, cada vez que MM habla mi broker me sube las garantías.


----------



## Adriangtir (15 Mar 2012)

Señor MM un placer leerle.

Pase más de continuo, pero no hable en clave que he tenido que rescatar mi vieja Enigma del trastero y pasar su mensaje para saber si la bolsa sube, baja o todo lo contrario.

Solo se que, al margen de no saber nada, Alemania a roto el techo de ayer en apertura y se mantiene por encima.

Tristeza para los "míos".


----------



## FranR (15 Mar 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Alto y claro....recibido.
> 
> 
> (Señores no me cuelguen el SanBenito de aportación al foro y subida de índices, que me limitan la entrada)
> ...




Sus muelas


----------



## pollastre (15 Mar 2012)

Lo que nunca vieron mis ojetes-calores.... acumulación en pleno PRE .... 

¿ Acaso alguien tiene ganas de llamar a Smithson, Peponian & Co. otra vez para hoy ?

Que stronnnggggg me parece, hoyga.

Está el ambiente raritto.


----------



## Mulder (15 Mar 2012)

A los buenos días!

Hoy la p-AI indica peponazo, ahora mismo solo al 66%, pero lleva toda la mañana dando largos entre el 75% y el 83%, la media de probabilidad desde las 8 es del 71%. Lo de los niveles lo voy a reformar porque no veo que de momento funcione bien.


----------



## Adriangtir (15 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Lo que nunca vieron mis ojetes-calores.... acumulación en pleno PRE ....
> 
> ¿ Acaso alguien tiene ganas de llamar a Smithson, Peponian & Co. otra vez para hoy ?
> 
> ...


----------



## pollastre (15 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


>



Ha captado el espíritu de la frase perfectamente ::


----------



## Mulder (15 Mar 2012)

Ojo que el saldo leoncio ha pasado en menos de un minuto a negativo y es que los saldos eran un tanto 'raritos', pero aun es pronto para decirlo, parece un juego de manos típico de estos señores.

Supongo que querrán comprar más abajo.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Mar 2012)

Planaco empezamos....

Ibex 35
Últ:8.393,90
Var (% / Ptos):0,03 %/ +2,80


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


>



Ahora todo "encaja" y entiendo el porque de esos nombres que el Sr. Pollastre pone a sus módulos de AI :rolleye:

Buenos días.


----------



## VOTIN (15 Mar 2012)

Vendidas las otras 5000 acc de nh a 2.485

1360 € netos pa la buchaca,OBJETIVO MENSUAL ALCANZADO

770 € por encima del objetivo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Mar 2012)

Largos dias,

postea el señor Leon, el señor Gallina cuenta que su niña se muestra excitada desde por la mañana. El señor alcachofa cuenta que su pseuda ai tambien se moja por la mañanita, pero luego se le pasa, pero se queda con el calenton. Y de repente foto de unas locazas en cueros.

Definitivamente esto vuelve a la normalidad.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Mar 2012)

guanos dias


----------



## pyn (15 Mar 2012)

¿Subidas para hoy? Pues yo tengo hoy como día rojo, además rojo-rojo. Tendré que investigar qué ha pasado.


----------



## pollastre (15 Mar 2012)

how raritto.... si ya te digo yo que esto pintaba extraño desde el PRE...


----------



## Mulder (15 Mar 2012)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Subidas para hoy? Pues yo tengo hoy como día rojo, además rojo-rojo. Tendré que investigar qué ha pasado.



No descartes lo de día rojo porque los leoncios están empapelando de lo lindo en este preciso momento...pero estos días a veces han empezado así y luego le han dado la vuelta al saldo con una facilidad pasmosa.

Yo hasta que pase el vencimiento me voy a quedar quietecito.


----------



## Adriangtir (15 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Señor MM un placer leerle.
> 
> Pase más de continuo, pero no hable en clave que he tenido que rescatar mi vieja Enigma del trastero y pasar su mensaje para saber si *la bolsa sube, baja o todo lo contrario.*
> 
> ...



Claro, no me leen, por eso no han visto que tengo la respuesta desde la pre-apertura.

Añado, corto en el dax, el vencimiento "pa´" junio.

Modo brasas ON "Tocaremos los 5000 en el Dax" (repitanlo en sus mentes como si postease cada 2 minutos, así me ahorro trabajo).


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Mar 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Alto y claro....recibido.
> 
> 
> (Señores no me cuelguen el SanBenito de aportación al foro y subida de índices, que me limitan la entrada)
> ...



:8:

Sólo se ve bien con el corazón, lo esencial es invisible a los ojos.

:8:


----------



## ghkghk (15 Mar 2012)

Repsol subiendo un 0,50%... ¿Lo de ayer ya fue "el ajuste"? Huelo solución inminente y como siempre nos enteraremos cuando ya no podamos comprar...


----------



## Ajetreo (15 Mar 2012)

Sube sube... hasta las 15 tiene que subir


----------



## Mulder (15 Mar 2012)

Siyalodecíayo!

El saldo leoncio vuelve al lado positivo, son unas fieras engañando y mareando al personal...


----------



## FranR (15 Mar 2012)

Esto tiene mas peligro que Willie Fog con un bono-bus...


----------



## pollastre (15 Mar 2012)

Cierto, Sr. FranR.... el ojete-calor está en el aire, se siente en el viento.

Nunca me han gustado las semanas de vencimiento, la verdad... por este tipo de movimientos, y tal. Pero bueno, es parte del circo, y hay que asumirlo.

A lo mejor me voy a desayunar, hoyes.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 09:42 ---------- El original se escribió a las 09:37 ----------

Joder la que han liado en un momento... el stop-run de 710x ha sido homérico... siyalodecíayo [ Mulderish(tm) ], una acumulación en el PRE no podía presagiar nada bueno.

Y al final, llegaron Smithson, Peponian & CO.


----------



## Mulder (15 Mar 2012)

Parece que estén haciendo el vencimiento ahora mismo, lo suben con ganas y luego sueltan papel a borbotones, otra vez el saldo leoncio en negativo, esto da más vueltas que una peonza.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Mar 2012)

estoy con el dedo en el gatillo :baba:

a ver si lo llevan a los 8500-8600


----------



## FranR (15 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que estén haciendo el vencimiento ahora mismo, lo suben con ganas y luego sueltan papel a borbotones, otra vez el saldo leoncio en negativo, esto da más vueltas que una peonza.



Cuando aparece Luis siempre se lía parda, sigo viendo una caída a los siete miles y la situación que ha planteado es la de un conflicto (no tiene porque ser armado) por temas energéticos.
Tensiones por ese motivo pueden hacer peligrar los esfuerzos por relanzar la economía, entraríamos en un estancamiento y por tanto una corrección fuerte de las bolsas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Cuando aparece Luis siempre se lía parda, sigo viendo una caída a los siete miles y la situación que ha planteado es la de un conflicto (no tiene porque ser armado) por temas energéticos.
> Tensiones por ese motivo pueden hacer peligrar los esfuerzos por relanzar la economía, entraríamos en un estancamiento y por tanto una corrección fuerte de las bolsas.



Obama y Cameron estudian liberar reservas de petrleo. La Verdad


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (15 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Cuando aparece Luis siempre se lía parda, sigo viendo una caída a los siete miles y la situación que ha planteado es la de un conflicto (no tiene porque ser armado) por temas energéticos.
> Tensiones por ese motivo pueden hacer peligrar los esfuerzos por relanzar la economía, entraríamos en un estancamiento y por tanto una corrección fuerte de las bolsas.



.
GRACIAS por traducir. He estado buscando los temas que citaba y lo más significativo que encuentro es la conversación de Obama y Cameron sobre el uso de las reservas estratégicas.

Ya sabemos que cuando le tocan los barriles al Tío Tom puede ocurrir cualquier cosa.

Edit: Veo que chinito también lo ha posteado.

Las bolsas necesitarían una buena corrección para encarar a tope la subida que se merecen las presidenciales. Esto puede ser una buena excusa.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 10:14 ---------- El original se escribió a las 10:07 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> estoy con el dedo en el gatillo :baba:
> 
> a ver si lo llevan a los 8500-8600



.
MV he leído estos días que anda Vd. bastante reformado, más centrado en las aportaciones razonadas y dejando de un lado el tocapelotismo, así que para que vea que no somos rencorosos le quito del ignore list. ::

Lo que no consiga este hilo. :8: :XX:


----------



## Adriangtir (15 Mar 2012)

Juas:
LADRILLOS DE LA DISCORDIA: Quabit reduce su capital en un 99% para reconocer que la empresa solo vale 2,8 millones

Con na se puede plantear una opa hostil XD


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Mar 2012)

Entro en bankinter.


----------



## VOTIN (15 Mar 2012)

Fuera de ABG a 15.5 950€ netos pa la buchaca

1720€ por encima del objetivo mensual alcanzado

Seguimos para Bingo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Mar 2012)




----------



## pollastre (15 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Cuando aparece Luis siempre se lía parda, sigo viendo una caída a los siete miles y la situación que ha planteado es la de un conflicto (no tiene porque ser armado) por temas energéticos.
> Tensiones por ese motivo pueden hacer peligrar los esfuerzos por relanzar la economía, entraríamos en un estancamiento y por tanto una corrección fuerte de las bolsas.




Ya sabe que yo no presto atención ninguna a los macro o fundamentales para mi trabajo, pero esta cuestión sí que llevo siguiéndola con atención algún tiempo, porque claramente sus repercusiones irán mucho más allá de la bolsa.

Me refiero a que, en mi opinión, todo esto gira en torno al más que descontado conflicto en el golfo de Ormuz, y por extensión, crisis bélica en oriente medio. 

Hace ya algún que otro mes, que el asunto ha dejado de ser un "¿ocurrirá?" para convertirse en un "¿cuándo ocurrirá?". Vamos, que ya es sólo una cuestión de tiempo.

En este contexto, yo veo más que normal que países con muy alta dependencia del crudo (EEUU, ejemplo sencillo) empiecen a tomar posiciones defensivas ante un skyrocketing en el precio del crudo importado. Y además del asunto de las reservas estratégicas, estoy convencido de que Obama tiene metida en un cajón del despacho oval la orden presidencial para autorizar perforaciones en Alaska, lista para firmar por si el asunto se pone feo de verdad.

Eso, los que pueden y tienen recursos. En cuanto a los desgraciados tercermundistas, como nosotros, es un ejercicio de conjetura interesante el intentar adivinar lo putas que lo vamos a pasar. Seguro que todos nos quedamos cortos, por muy negras que sean nuestras hipótesis.

Lo cierto y verdad es que nos encaminamos con paso firme a una guerra (normal, la típica salida de las crisis desde hace ya un par de cientos de años, nada nuevo bajo el sol aquí), que existen posibilidades no desdeñables de globalización del conflicto (posición de China y Rusia sobre Irán), y que ya veremos si no nos llevamos dos hostias de rebote, por tontos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Mar 2012)

Ademas nos encontramos en un mes muy significativo en lo que a conflictos armados se refiere. Y no sera que el precio del petroleo no ha avisado. Quizas los acontecimientos esten mas cerca de lo que pensamos.

Por otro lado volvemos a caidas significativas de empleos. Asustan las cifras relativas de Grecia.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (15 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hace ya algún que otro mes, que el asunto ha dejado de ser un "¿ocurrirá?" para convertirse en un "¿cuándo ocurrirá?". Vamos, que ya es sólo una cuestión de tiempo.




.
¿Veremos estos trastos atravesando la frontera jordano-iraquí?


----------



## wetpiñata (15 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ya sabe que yo no presto atención ninguna a los macro o fundamentales para mi trabajo, pero esta cuestión sí que llevo siguiéndola con atención algún tiempo, porque claramente sus repercusiones irán mucho más allá de la bolsa.
> 
> Me refiero a que, en mi opinión, todo esto gira en torno al más que descontado conflicto en el golfo de Ormuz, y por extensión, crisis bélica en oriente medio.
> 
> ...



Opino que incluso el "cuándo ocurrirá" está ya establecido (antes del verano) y estamos en la fase de "cómo ocurrirá". Y es que las elecciones USA lo condicionan todo. A Obama sólo lo sacan con una escalada del precio de la gasolina y en la mayoría de los escenarios esto puede ocurrir (por no hablar de un bajadón de las bolsas). Por como se han desarrollado los acontecimientos anteriormente la experiencia nos dice que probablemente opten por provocar el bloqueo del estrecho por parte de Irán (siguiendo el guión de la primera guerra del golfo). Atacar primero siempre es más arriesgado si se tuercen las cosas. El problema son los socios que llevan, que pueden empezar la fiesta por su cuenta en cualquier momento.


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Mar 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> ¿Veremos estos trastos atravesando la frontera jordano-iraquí?



Sin duda. Esta vez los americanos tienen quien les haga el trabajo sucio e Israel llevaba años esperando la luz verde para meterle mano a su enemigo.


----------



## Janus (15 Mar 2012)

Hola, me paso por aquí para saludarles a todos y también a MM. Cada vez que aparece, algo bueno sucede.

Estoy super liado porque estoy muy cerca de tener empleador. Liado con el plan de negocio que propongo. Los tengo muy alineados.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hola, me paso por aquí para saludarles a todos y también a MM. Cada vez que aparece, algo bueno sucede.
> 
> Estoy super liado porque estoy muy cerca de tener empleador. Liado con el plan de negocio que propongo. Los tengo muy alineados.



Suerte figura!


----------



## VOTIN (15 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hola, me paso por aquí para saludarles a todos y también a MM. Cada vez que aparece, algo bueno sucede.
> 
> Estoy super liado porque estoy muy cerca de tener empleador. Liado con el plan de negocio que propongo. Los tengo muy alineados.



Psst!!
Hay mucha pasta por ganar en el tema de repsol,este culebron durara meses....
Esperemos estar ahi para chupar del bote,aunque ahora mismo me va costando 
la pasta -477€ ::

Seguiremos de cerca esta presa que si acertamos en las entradas y salidas dara
muchas alegrias......o penas:


----------



## Burbujilimo (15 Mar 2012)

Lleva un par de horas el SAN rebotando entre los 6,19 y los 6,21 . He hecho una entrada-salida tonta para sacarle 14 eurillos limpios de comisiones. Calderilla, pero es mi primera operación intradía pura y dura con ganancias.

Estoy planteandome intentar pillar otro rebote de estos.


----------



## Adriangtir (15 Mar 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Lleva un par de horas el SAN rebotando entre los 6,19 y los 6,21 . He hecho una entrada-salida tonta para sacarle 14 eurillos limpios de comisiones. Calderilla, pero es mi primera operación intradía pura y dura con ganancias.
> 
> Estoy planteandome intentar pillar otro rebote de estos.



Eso se llama "Robar manzanas" la formula la patentó un ilustre que ya no pasa ni a saludar.

El problema es que en el momento menos pensado le pegan una sacudida y le dejan a usted o pillado o le levantan lo sustraído al mercado.


----------



## Burbujilimo (15 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Eso se llama "Robar manzanas" la formula la patentó un ilustre que ya no pasa ni a saludar.
> 
> El problema es que en el momento menos pensado le pegan una sacudida y le dejan a usted o pillado o le levantan lo sustraído al mercado.



Eso, el "Robar manzanas" de ¿pecata? (yo es a quién se lo he oido utilizar).

Todas estas van con SL, y si, en un viaje me pueden quitar todas las manzanas robadas (y alguna más). Pero bueno, más daño me están haciendo las IBE en cualquier caso.


----------



## VOTIN (15 Mar 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Lleva un par de horas el SAN rebotando entre los 6,19 y los 6,21 . He hecho una entrada-salida tonta para sacarle 14 eurillos limpios de comisiones. Calderilla, pero es mi primera operación intradía pura y dura con ganancias.
> 
> Estoy planteandome intentar pillar otro rebote de estos.



jo,jo,jo
Cuidado con el huerto del tio botin que tiene guarda con trabuco y te puede dar
algun perdigonazo de sal ,de esos que escuezen y te acuerdas pa to la vida


----------



## Burbujilimo (15 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> jo,jo,jo
> Cuidado con el huerto del tio botin que tiene guarda con trabuco y te puede dar
> algun perdigonazo de sal ,de esos que escuezen y te acuerdas pa to la vida



Ya, pero son esas las "heridas de guerra" de las que aprendes, ¿no?


----------



## VOTIN (15 Mar 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Ya, pero son esas las "heridas de guerra" de las que aprendes, ¿no?



Hoy hay muy poco movimento,lo gordo va a venir a partir de las 14,30
bueno o malo,aunque yo creo que bueno


----------



## Ajetreo (15 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Hoy hay muy poco movimento,lo gordo va a venir a partir de las 14,30
> bueno o malo,aunque yo creo que bueno



Y que es lo "bueno"?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *[Ibex]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues bueno, me he acordado viendo la figura de Mr. Claca que yo plantee algo parecido. Solo que ha ocurrido terminado ocurriendo la opción que en mi opinion tenía menos opurtunidades :: :: No fuí lo suficiente ágil ni decidido para reengancharme a la subida en 8180. Otra vez será  

Pero eso si, la opción B clavaica hoygan!!!!

*[Ibex Today]*








Spoiler



(que más da que luego bájase un 1% más y el segundo impulso no este tirado de la forma más ortodoxa :XX: :XX: . )


----------



## VOTIN (15 Mar 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Y que es lo "bueno"?



Hoy y mañana terminan muchos vencimientos de derivados y es posible movimientos fuertes,bueno o malo segun donde estes como comprador o vendedor
Yo espero a ver si tenemos suerte y podemos salir de ibe sin perder pasta


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Mar 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Y que es lo "bueno"?



uuuuuuyyyyyyyyyyyyy!

El Amor es lo bueno, lo inmortal y constante que lleva a lo bello y a la belleza y a su vez a la creación e inmortalidad.

(Yeah, copy paste BUT, my job is done!)


----------



## diosmercado (15 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Hoy hay muy poco movimento,lo gordo va a venir a partir de las 14,30
> bueno o malo,aunque yo creo que bueno



Mejor 13:30, que ellos han adelantado la hora hace una semana.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Mar 2012)

Me pasaba a saludar al personal del hilo y me encuentro ni mas ni menos que con un post de Pollastre haciendo de reportero de guerra :8:

Impagable el momento " *elejido* "( como dice el cartel de propaganda electoral del psoe en andalucia ).

Señor Pollastre , ¿no me diga que ahora su niña hace predicciones sobre futuros eventos belicos ? 

Dicho esto, comparto su opinion sobre que es cuestion de cuando y no de si se hara o no se hara......vera que su niña y mi TT llegan a la misma conclusion 

Saludos a todos los viejos foreros del hilo y suerte a los nuevos ( que la van a necesitar :bla: ) 

Ya ven que aunque sea de tarde en tarde me acuerdo de todos ustedes 

EDITO : Nuestro amigo el negrata ni me llama ni me escribe desde que deje esto del casin.....digo de la bolsa ...¿y a ustedes ? cuenten, cuenten sus experiencias con el visitador enculador ::



pollastre dijo:


> Ya sabe que yo no presto atención ninguna a los macro o fundamentales para mi trabajo, pero esta cuestión sí que llevo siguiéndola con atención algún tiempo, porque claramente sus repercusiones irán mucho más allá de la bolsa.
> 
> Me refiero a que, en mi opinión, todo esto gira en torno al más que descontado conflicto en el golfo de Ormuz, y por extensión, crisis bélica en oriente medio.
> 
> ...


----------



## Burbujilimo (15 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Hoy hay muy poco movimento,lo gordo va a venir a partir de las 14,30
> bueno o malo,aunque yo creo que bueno



El ibex por lo menos no se mueve mucho de los 8400, parece clavado.

14:30 es la entrada de los yankis, ¿no?

Estaría bien una última peponada, pero habrá que ajustar el SL por si acaso fuera guanazo.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Mar 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> El ibex por lo menos no se mueve mucho de los 8400, parece clavado.
> 
> 14:30 es la entrada de los yankis, ¿no?
> 
> Estaría bien una última peponada, pero habrá que ajustar el SL por si acaso fuera guanazo.



creo que tendremos la ultima peponada de la caballeria ligera , los gringos tienen que tocar la parte alta del canal en 1415 aprox


----------



## VOTIN (15 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Mejor 13:30, que ellos han adelantado la hora hace una semana.



Hora usa 13,30
Hora España 14,30


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Mar 2012)

Sr. Zulomán, cuendo empece a rondar el hilo usted estaba por aqui, junto con el sr. Nico, también ausente, aunque a veces se pasa a saludar también. Pásese más a menudo, que si lee detenidamenet su TT ha hecho escuela por aqui... ::

Por otro lado, el negrata nos ha visitado varias veces a más de uno, incluso una vez visitó al maese Pollastre (y casi se le rompe... la mesa :XX. 

La última vez que tocó en mi puerta 8 me estuvo enseñando fotos que llevaba en la cartera, ya sabe, algo de conversación antes de hacer su trabajo. Había alguna de usted. Me dijo que le echaba de menos, que por que no apartaba unos eurillos y se lanzaba de nuevo, que el mercado está como a usted le gusta, ideal para el TT. Que una amistad de años no la podía usted romper de esa manera.


----------



## diosmercado (15 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Hora usa 13,30
> Hora España 14,30



Perdon, pense que lo decia ud. por el dato de paro usa.

Un error.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 13:34 ---------- El original se escribió a las 13:28 ----------

Yo les pongo la excusa, ustedes hagan el movimiento:



> Paro semanal [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pollastre (15 Mar 2012)

Viejo amigo, espero que todo le vaya bien; aunque, debo decir, que tenía Ud. mejor cara cuando operaba en bolsa ::

No crea que las cosas han cambiado demasiado por aquí.... algunas caras nuevas, otras viejas que ya no están... seguimos hablando de espirituosas, coches y - ocasionalmente - de relojes... yo todavía no he podido retirarme ...  ... vamos, todo en línea.




zuloman dijo:


> Me pasaba a saludar al personal del hilo y me encuentro ni mas ni menos que con un post de Pollastre haciendo de reportero de guerra :8:
> 
> Impagable el momento " *elejido* "( como dice el cartel de propaganda electoral del psoe en andalucia ).
> 
> ...


----------



## Burbujilimo (15 Mar 2012)

Dentro de SAN a 6,1960 . A por más manzanitas (o el tiro de sal, lo que toque)...


----------



## atman (15 Mar 2012)

Para no tener que andar de web en web y tiro por que me toca... quería preguntarles a os que operan en igmarkets, xtb, renta4, etc... si tienen instrumentos sobre el VIX en alguna de ellos. Hace tiempo miré y no había. Pero igual, con el incremento del volumen de operaciones sobre ese subyacente... se han animado...


----------



## pollastre (15 Mar 2012)

Está bien que saque esa foto a colación... porque el grueso de las FFAA hebreas son precisamente Tomcats, Eagles y Falcons (F14, F15, F16) comprados a EEUU. 

Son aparatos más bien pensados para defensa, intercepción y superioridad aérea local, pero no me parecen lo más adecuado para una incursión de bombardeo en busca de un objetivo a 1500km. de distancia, protegido bajo toneladas de roca y montaña.

Sólo por poner un ejemplo, harían falta varios aviones cisterna de repostaje en vuelo, aviones de los cuales Israel no tiene ni uno (y es lógico, considerando su perfil en la zona: para qué los querrían? Siempre han estado centrados en su supervivencia y/o autodefensa frente a los árabes).

Las bombas capaces de penetrar a esas profundidades también deben ser "prestadas" por EEUU, pues los judíos no las tienen. Y desconozco ahora mismo, por cierto, si hay anclajes universales para que las puedan llevar esos cazas de su foto, ya que por lo general están pensadas para ser arrojadas de cazabombarderos "pata negra" tipo B2 Spirit, F22 Raptor, e incluso el nuevo F35 Lightning. Pero no sé si esos "viejunos" que tienen los hebreos pueden ser rectificados para montar esa munición, la verdad.

En fin, todo este rollo para venir a lo que prácticamente todo el mundo conoce, a saber:

1) Que Irán no es Irak ni Afganistán, estos pollos tienen juguetes serios. Véase el reciente "robo" en todos los morros de la USAF de uno de sus últimos modelos de UAV usando un equipo de guerra electrónica comprado a los rusos (un ZAS en toda la boca como una catedral para los americanos), y a mayor abundamiento, léase sobre el misil antibuque SunBurn, denominación NATO SSN-22. No me gustaría servir en un portaaviones en este conflicto, la verdad. Aterrador.

2) Que el estrecho de Ormuz no es una franja baldía de desierto que a nadie le importe. Esto puede hacer daño a la economía mundial, y mucho. 

3) Que hay dos superpotencias con intereses en Irán (China y Rusia), ambas con capacidad nuclear, ambas con ICBMs, y ambas pelín imprevisibles.

4) Que Irán no tiene ICBMs, pero sí tiene vectores de ataque a media distancia, misiles que se lanzan con un botón desde Irán e impactan cómodamente en Tel-aviv o en los EAU. La que se puede liar es homérica.

5) Última, y no menos importante: de verdad, será mejor que esta vez la inteligencia occidental no la haya cagado, y en verdad Irán no tenga todavía capacidad militar nuclear. Porque como tengan, pongamos, tan sólo dos ojivas nucleares, son suficientes para hacer dos cosas: arrasar Tel-aviv con una de ellas, y montar la segunda en un SSN-22 (admiten carga convencional o táctica, a elección del "cliente") y evaporar todo un grupo de combate de los EEUU, empezando por el portaaviones, pasando por los cruceros de apoyo, y terminando con el hundimiento del correspondiente submarino escolta debido al PEM.

Ya, ya... no soy muy optimista, ya lo sé. 

Pero es que viendo lo que hicieron en la WWI y WWII con la mierda de tecnología militar que teníamos.... ambas para salir de sus respectivas crisis... y mirando un poco ahora.... fuuuuhhhhh... los pelos de punta.



Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> ¿Veremos estos trastos atravesando la frontera jordano-iraquí?


----------



## Ajetreo (15 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Está bien que saque esa foto a colación... porque el grueso de las FFAA hebreas son precisamente Tomcats, Eagles y Falcons (F14, F15, F16) comprados a EEUU.
> 
> Son aparatos más bien pensados para defensa, intercepción y superioridad aérea local, pero no me parecen lo más adecuado para una incursión de bombardeo en busca de un objetivo a 1500km. de distancia, protegido bajo toneladas de roca y montaña.
> 
> ...



:´´´(

Casi no le he entendido pero me he asustado mucho

Que son los ICBMs ???

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 14:21 ---------- El original se escribió a las 14:19 ----------

Los talibanes suspenden las conversaciones de paz con EEUU | Principales noticias | Reuters

Los talibanes suspenden las conversaciones de paz con EEUU


----------



## pollastre (15 Mar 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> :´´´(
> 
> Casi no le he entendido pero me he asustado mucho
> 
> Que son los ICBMs ???




Misiles balísticos intercontinentales....

¿ Se acuerda de la película "Juegos de Guerra" ?

Donde el friki aquel casi lía la mundial ...

Pues los misiles con los que Josua hacía la simulación de guerra... eso son los ICBMs.

Esencialmente, es un misil con capacidad de recorrer más de 10.000Km de distancia. En otras palabras, puede despegar desde un punto de EEUU e impactar en Moscú.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (15 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Está bien que saque esa foto a colación... porque el grueso de las FFAA hebreas son precisamente Tomcats, Eagles y Falcons (F14, F15, F16) comprados a EEUU.
> 
> Son aparatos más bien pensados para defensa, intercepción y superioridad aérea local, pero no me parecen lo más adecuado para una incursión de bombardeo en busca de un objetivo a 1500km. de distancia, protegido bajo toneladas de roca y montaña.
> 
> ...



.
HE leído que tienen una operación planteada y es posible llegar y volver, contando con reabastecimiento en vuelo. El problema, una vez allí, es hacer el daño suficiente en las instalaciones (una montaña excavada y otras a muchísima profundidad), cosa que parece sólo al alcance de los USA.

Pero si alguien es capaz de sorprendernos en estos temas es Israel, no lo dude. Se juegan su supervivencia.

En cualquier caso creo que los tiros van más por conseguir provocar un cierre iraní del estrecho, lo que le daría a los USA la excusa perfecta para actuar, con o sin acuerdo del Consejo de Naciones Unidas.

Si revisamos la historia alguna que otra vez han hecho cosas similares. Uy, si se han metido con nosotros ...


----------



## Ajetreo (15 Mar 2012)

Y esta otra para sonreír. Reivindican el trofeo al pueblo mas endeudado de España

Un pueblo reivindica trofeo al más endeudado de España | Sociedad | Reuters


----------



## Adriangtir (15 Mar 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Y esta otra para sonreír. Reivindican el trofeo al pueblo mas endeudado de España
> 
> Un pueblo reivindica trofeo al más endeudado de España | Sociedad | Reuters



Pues a mi ni puta la gracia, somos una población de chiste...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Mar 2012)

La virgen la de horas que ha echado el maese al command&conquer....
Solo le ha faltado decir que como los iraníes pongan un tesla coil en el estrecho de ormuz por ahí no pasa ni una patera moros!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Mar 2012)

atman dijo:


> Para no tener que andar de web en web y tiro por que me toca... quería preguntarles a os que operan en igmarkets, xtb, renta4, etc... si tienen instrumentos sobre el VIX en alguna de ellos. Hace tiempo miré y no había. Pero igual, con el incremento del volumen de operaciones sobre ese subyacente... se han animado...



En igmarkets si.


----------



## Ajetreo (15 Mar 2012)

Estoy en Medtronic y esta subiendo como un cohete, al menos recuperare algunas perdidas antes del gran guano


----------



## atman (15 Mar 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> HE leído que tienen una operación planteada y es posible llegar y volver, contando con reabastecimiento en vuelo. El problema, una vez allí, es hacer el daño suficiente en las instalaciones (una montaña excavada y otras a muchísima profundidad), cosa que parece sólo al alcance de los USA.
> 
> Pero si alguien es capaz de sorprendernos en estos temas es Israel, no lo dude. Se juegan su supervivencia.
> ...



Y recuerde que los Israelies son expertos en ese tipo de tácticas. Vienen repitiendo el mismo esquema una y otra vez, con mínimas adaptaciones a las circunstancias, desde antes del protectorado británico.

Decía Chomsky, bueno "dice", que ninguna guerra en la historia moderna ha sido ofensiva, siempre ha sido defensiva. Es mucho más vendiblé, más fácil. Pero muchas veces, hay que inventarse al enemigo.


----------



## Ajetreo (15 Mar 2012)

Como el otro día descubrí las velas maestras he decidido probar con intel.

Supero una vela maestra de junio del 2011. A ver que pasa.... y si disminuimos perdidas, si ven señal de Esto se cae YA avisen



Edito, jajaja he interpretado mal lo de la vela maestra.... Ay Ay Ay, cuanto cuesta aprender a estas edades.... :S

Veremos dónde me lleva el afán de comprar... a perder


----------



## ponzi (15 Mar 2012)

www.eleconomista.mobi/empresa/BANKIA

El cuidador de bankia parece que ha desistido de su labor y ha preferido aprovechar el buen c
tiempo e irse de cañas por areas valencianas


----------



## atman (15 Mar 2012)

Maese Pollastre, recuerde que los israelies son bastante manitas y adaptan casi todo lo que los yankies les mandan, desde ajustar las superficies de ataque hasta cambiar los asientos por unos que sean "kosher", pasando por carenados y cualquier cosa que estimen oportuno. Los israelies tienen algún bunker-buster y tienen el Eitan, un UAV de reconocimiento de fabricación propia, con un alcance de más de 5.000 km. y, creo recordar, 2000 kg. de carga últil. Es decir, suficiente para cargar una bomba de mediano calibre, fabricada a medida junto con la configuración del portador.

De todos mods, pienso que la intervención Israelí sería de otro tipo, a menos que los otros se pongan a hacer el tonto, claro.


----------



## VOTIN (15 Mar 2012)

Los israelies como buenos judios y tacaños son mucho mas listo que todo eso
Seguro que tienen cavado un tunel para ir a Iran y salirles por el culo para meterles un pepino

No creo que se gasten tanto dinero en aparatitos


----------



## ponzi (15 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Los israelies como buenos judios y tacaños son mucho mas listo que todo eso
> Seguro que tienen cavado un tunel para ir a Iran y salirles por el culo para meterles un pepino
> 
> No creo que se gasten tanto dinero en aparatitos



Tienes que verte el mercader de venecia para ver hasta que punto puede llegar su tacañeria y usura


----------



## Seren (15 Mar 2012)

Lo del ibex ultimamente es raro raro... son muchas sesiones compordandose como el peor índice, algo hay detrás.


----------



## FranR (15 Mar 2012)

Esto se mueve menos que los ojos de espinete.

Quiero mis 826x señor leoncio....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Mar 2012)

O como dice un amigo mio jugando al futbol

"niño!Te mueve meno cun gato d'escayola!!!"








::


----------



## Norske (15 Mar 2012)

Me la voy a jugar para el vencimiento de mañana y compro 10 puts del eurostoxx strike 2575 a 6,70. Coste de la jugada: 682 euros. A ver si baja, me sigue pareciendo que se les ha ido demasiado arriba el vencimiento.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Mar 2012)

Que bien pintan las coal...

El negro de las patriot tiene que estar féliz


----------



## VOTIN (15 Mar 2012)

Norske dijo:


> Me la voy a jugar para el vencimiento de mañana y compro 10 puts del eurostoxx strike 2575 a 6,70. Coste de la jugada: 682 euros. A ver si baja, me sigue pareciendo que se les ha ido demasiado arriba el vencimiento.



Estan peponando.......
Er Ibex ze acaba de pone a verde payo::


----------



## vyk (15 Mar 2012)

In Pepón we tust.


----------



## faraico (15 Mar 2012)

Buenos días....qué niveles...dan ganas de cogerse el ETF inverso del Etoxx50...


Aunque claro, recién aparecido el señor MM.....cualquiera!!ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Mar 2012)

Hola 1400
..
.
.
.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Mar 2012)

hoy tendra lugar la ultima peponada de la caballeria ligera , mañana cargo cortos sin piedad


----------



## Janus (15 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que bien pintan las coal...
> 
> El negro de las patriot tiene que estar féliz



Cuidado que en timeframe de horas se puede ver un rectángulo y está en la parte de arriba. Puede ser un rectángulo de consolidación y posterior reanudación bajista. Pero también de cambio de tendencia si bien cuesta más pensar eso porque estamos hablando de timeframe de horas y no diario.


----------



## sapito (15 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> ...
> 
> En fin, todo este rollo para venir a lo que prácticamente todo el mundo conoce, a saber:
> 
> ...



Este es un tema amplio de ******** pero, yendo solo al último punto:
- Pongamos que Irán tiene o está a punto de tener dos bombas nucleares...¿debe temer Israel? ¿Tiene sentido usar una bomba nuclear contra un país que tiene 200? Si Irán arrasa Tel-aviv, ¿qué sería de Irán?
Francamente, veo sentido a que Irán desarrolle y anuncie armas nucleares, pero no tendría ningún sentido usarlas contra un rival mucho más fuerte tanto en armas convencionales como nucleares.

En resumen, Israel se preocupa porque dejara de ser el sheriff de la zona, no porque Irán vaya a atacarles. No quiero decir con esto que una hipotética acción militar sería un paseo para USA, de esto se han colgado muchos artículos ya en el foro.

Lo que me ronda la cabeza es porqué están armando tanto ruido últimamente:
- desviar la atención de Siria?
- incitar a Irán a un ataque, para justificar una invasión/cambio de régimen?
lo han sugerido en este mismo hilo...
- política interna de israel?

Saludos.


----------



## FranR (15 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> O como dice un amigo mio jugando al futbol
> 
> "niño!Te mueve meno cun gato d'escayola!!!"
> 
> ...



No había otro bicho ? Mire que cierre...


----------



## pollastre (15 Mar 2012)

sapito dijo:


> ¿Tiene sentido usar una bomba nuclear contra un país que tiene 200? Si Irán arrasa Tel-aviv, ¿qué sería de Irán?




Lo que Ud. dice tiene sentido dentro de la doctrina *MAD*. Tradicionalmente en estrategia militar se ha entendido que dicha doctrina funciona entre naciones, digamoslo así.... "racionales". 

Un adversario que no teme a nada, es un adversario que no tiene nada que perder. Ese tipo de actor sale fuera de la MAD. No se rige por los principios de "no te voy a pegar, porque si yo te pego, luego tú me vas a hostiar a mí".

Lo que pone tan nervioso de Irán a occidente, es que éste no juega según "las reglas". Aparentemente. Nadie está completamente seguro de qué es lo que ocurre: si son unos genios de la estrategia militar y están poniendo calculadamente a todo el mundo de los nervios, o si en verdad se la suda todo y están dispuestos a tirar una ojiva sobre Tel-Aviv, aún al coste de que ellos les tiren 200.

Esa duda, y no otra, es la que hasta ahora ha estado retrasando la intervención militar en Irán.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Cuidado que en timeframe de horas se puede ver un rectángulo y está en la parte de arriba. Puede ser un rectángulo de consolidación y posterior reanudación bajista. Pero también de cambio de tendencia si bien cuesta más pensar eso porque estamos hablando de timeframe de horas y no diario.



Yo creo que ya están a punto para peponear. Sigámoslas con atención.


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Mar 2012)

joer lo que han hecho en un minuto robasta


----------



## sapito (15 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Lo que Ud. dice tiene sentido dentro de la doctrina *MAD*. Tradicionalmente en estrategia militar se ha entendido que dicha doctrina funciona entre naciones, digamoslo así.... "racionales".
> 
> Un adversario que no teme a nada, es un adversario que no tiene nada que perder. Ese tipo de actor sale fuera de la MAD. No se rige por los principios de "no te voy a pegar, porque si yo te pego, luego tú me vas a hostiar a mí".
> 
> ...



Sinceramente no creo que los líderes occidentales tengan esa idea de los de Irán. Sin conocerles, es de suponer que esos son señores estarán tan cuerdos como los líderes de cualquier país occidental, que no sé si es mucho decir.Otra cosa es la propaganda que nos meten día a día pensando en un posible conflicto, en la que por supuesto son unos locos extremistas y peligrosos.

Otra tema es no saber como contratacarían a un misilazo con o sin éxito en sus instalaciones...


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Lo que Ud. dice tiene sentido dentro de la doctrina *MAD*. Tradicionalmente en estrategia militar se ha entendido que dicha doctrina funciona entre naciones, digamoslo así.... "racionales".
> 
> Un adversario que no teme a nada, es un adversario que no tiene nada que perder. Ese tipo de actor sale fuera de la MAD. No se rige por los principios de "no te voy a pegar, porque si yo te pego, luego tú me vas a hostiar a mí".
> 
> ...



y piensas que los mandames iranies van a permitir quieren un conficto nuclear con Israel con la vida de lujo que llevan viven en palacio no asi su pueblo , las guerras suceden en las crisis economicas(navaja de Occam)


----------



## Abner (15 Mar 2012)

Si ese fuera el problema, que no se sabe lo que hará Irán, creo que hace tiempo también se habría liado parda con corea del norte. Me parece que Irán no quiere que le traten los usanos como al resto de países petrolíferos fagocitables. Sobre todo quieren vender su petróleo en la moneda que ellos quieran. Y eso significa el fin del dólar. USA no lo puede permitir y llevan haciendo campaña mediatica para preparar a la gente para la guerra desde hace bastante tiempo. No digo que los iranies no estén un poco más allá que pacá, pero entiendo que la verdadera razón de todo es que Irán sabe que para vender en la moneda que ellos quieran han de ser temidos. Y los usanos no están por la labor de dejarles hacer.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Estilicón (15 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> abengoa (bajo mi punto de vista):
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Estilicón dijo:


> Es que si le acompaño igual pillo algo. Entraría en 15 y buscaría el cuadrito que ponía en el dibujo. O me bajo en 15,40 o intento aguantar hasta los 15,70, o me mandrilean si sube a 15, entro y luego cae la cotización diaria a rojo.



Veo lo que decía estos 2 últimos días y luego veo la manera tan penosa en que he gestionado el tema, dejándome controlar por el componente emocional y por el miedo y no puedo por menos que ponerme así:







A ver si este puente hago una sesión de meditación que hace tiempo que no hago y expulso al gacelón cobarde que se ha apoderado de mi cuerpo .


----------



## Mulder (15 Mar 2012)

A las buenas tardes!

Pues yo opino que no habrá ninguna guerra con Irán y si la hay no será por la razón del petroleo ni por motivos inflacionarios 'obligados'. Lo que le pone nervioso a USA de Irán es la misma razón que le llevó a invadir Irak: que venden su petroleo en cualquier moneda que no sea el dólar, de hecho hasta creo que se montaron un mercado de petroleo que cotizaba en cualquier moneda excepto el dólar.

El tema nuclear es la excusa, esta vez más real que con Irak, pero bueno ¿porque los iraníes no tienen la libertad de desarrollar cualquier tipo de energía que les salga de las gónadas? porque los USA lo emplean para decir que detrás de ello hay ganas de enriquecer uranio, porque están en el eje del mal que ha definido, casualmente, la propia USA.

Y ahora piensen por un momento en la situación económica actual en USA, son el país más endeudado del mundo:

https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/rankorder/2187rank.html

Y al otro lado está China el país con más ca$h del mundo en este momento, ya pueden tener crisis los chinos que tienen colchón sobrado y resobrado para aguantar todo el chaparrón que haga falta ¿y quién tiene un tercio de la deuda USA? los chinos que se oponen a este despliegue militar. 

El gasto militar USAno es un quinto del presupuesto nada más y nada menos, estamos en época de elecciones y los electores republicanos quieren acotar el gasto público como sea. Por otra parte el votante de Obama, aunque no le hace ascos al gasto público, es mayormente pacifista, votaron a Obama para que hubiera un 'change', incluyendo las guerritas allende los mares, y aunque el 'change' se lo ha comido el negrato con patatas le perjudicaría mucho electoralmente meterse en otra guerrita tonta.

Por la parte a favor de la guerra tenemos que el anuncio de guerra hace que muchos votantes de derechas a los que no les gusta ninguno de los candidatos que se presenta se incline un poco por Obama, el proinflacionismo que crearía la propia guerra, con esto convencen al votante del negrato que no le hace ascos a las guerras y finalmente, le puede hacer gracia a una inmensa mayoría de viejales veteranos y patriotas, pero la gente joven que fue quien más votó a Obama le podría retirar el voto o dejarlo en blanco.

En fin, veo más razones en contra de que llegue a provocarse esta guerra que a favor, si quieren realmente provocarla sin enfurecer al votante patrio debería ocurrir algún 'accidente' donde todo apunte al borrego iraní como causante, algo así como ¿he sido yo?


----------



## Estilicón (15 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Está bien que saque esa foto a colación... porque el grueso de las FFAA hebreas son precisamente Tomcats, Eagles y Falcons (F14, F15, F16) comprados a EEUU.





pollastre dijo:


> Misiles balísticos intercontinentales....
> 
> ¿ Se acuerda de la película "Juegos de Guerra" ?



2 consideraciones:

1. Israel no tiene aviones F14 tomcat. Solo hay 2 paises que los tienen : EEUU y (hay que ver que cosas ) Irán. Aunque hoy en día han quedado muy por detrás de los aviones de quinta generación. 

2. Cada vez que le leo más cosas, veo que somos de la misma quinta. Primero lo de bola de dragón y ahora lo de juegos de guerra. De "Juegos de guerra" recuerdo una frase al final de la peli cuando dice Joshua: "Curioso juego. La única forma de ganar es no jugando". No sé porqué me acuerdo de ella infinidad de veces, vamos, cada vez que me mandrilean. ::

En cuanto al conflicto, el problema de esa guerra es si Irán tiene bomba atómica o si se pone muy tocapelotas. Pero en ese conflicto el estrecho de Ormuz estaría bajo control yankie en cuestión de horas. Ante un ataque aéreo y de la V flota americana, los iraníes no tendrían posibilidades de mantener el control sobre esa zona. La superioridad naval y aérea americana es abrumadora.


----------



## Janus (15 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo creo que ya están a punto para peponear. Sigámoslas con atención.



Ahora sí, subidón y con volumen constante hora a hora.


----------



## Mulder (15 Mar 2012)

Por cierto, leí hace un tiempo sobre un virus que se había desperdigado mundialmente y que afectaba a los autómatas marca Siemens de las fábricas, el virus estaba hecho por auténticos profesionales (mucha sofisticación, grandes conocimientos del medio) y se detectó su origen en una central nuclear iraní ¿casualidad?


----------



## VLADELUI (15 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Por cierto, leí hace un tiempo sobre un virus que se había desperdigado mundialmente y que afectaba a los autómatas marca Siemens de las fábricas, el virus estaba hecho por auténticos profesionales (mucha sofisticación, grandes conocimientos del medio) y se detectó su origen en una central nuclear iraní ¿casualidad?



Los automatas son nuestros enemigos.


----------



## VOTIN (15 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Por cierto, leí hace un tiempo sobre un virus que se había desperdigado mundialmente y que afectaba a los autómatas marca Siemens de las fábricas, el virus estaba hecho por auténticos profesionales (mucha sofisticación, grandes conocimientos del medio) y se detectó su origen en una central nuclear iraní ¿casualidad?



Como crees que ira repsol??
Se le podra meter mano en 18?

Voy a un 50% en liquidez y ahora tengo que esperar a que pajaro disparo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Zulomán, cuendo empece a rondar el hilo usted estaba por aqui, junto con el sr. Nico, también ausente, aunque a veces se pasa a saludar también. Pásese más a menudo, que si lee detenidamenet su TT ha hecho escuela por aqui...
> 
> Por otro lado, el negrata nos ha visitado varias veces a más de uno, incluso una vez visitó al maese Pollastre (y casi se le rompe... la mesa .
> 
> La última vez que tocó en mi puerta me estuvo enseñando fotos que llevaba en la cartera, ya sabe, algo de conversación antes de hacer su trabajo. Había alguna de usted. Me dijo que le echaba de menos, que por que no apartaba unos eurillos y se lanzaba de nuevo, que el mercado está como a usted le gusta, ideal para el TT. Que una amistad de años no la podía usted romper de esa manera.





pollastre dijo:


> Viejo amigo, espero que todo le vaya bien; aunque, debo decir, que tenía Ud. mejor cara cuando operaba en bolsa ::
> 
> No crea que las cosas han cambiado demasiado por aquí.... algunas caras nuevas, otras viejas que ya no están... seguimos hablando de espirituosas, coches y - ocasionalmente - de relojes... yo todavía no he podido retirarme ... ... vamos, todo en línea.



Cuenten....... cuenten..... maese describa con su poetica prosa como fue el evento ¿ fue cariñoso ? ¿ de que "hablaron" ? ¿ quedaron para otro dia ? ¿ que opina la niña de esto ? ¿ ha comprado unos comodos cojines para su silla de trader ? 

No habia visto a Mulder...y ya veo que tambien es forofo del call of duty como maese y demas bolseros , saludos doctor 

Claca, mande sus vinetas por mp hombre ¿ o ya solo hace graficos ? :bla:

¿ quien mas anda por el hilo de los viejos sufridores ? 

Les echo de menos, joder lo que me reia yo en este hilo , impagable :XX: 

Ah, a mi no me va mal, esta claro que uno debe sacar las lentejas de los mercados que conoce, aqui me lo he pasado a lo grande, pero rentabilidad, lo q1ue se dice rentabilidad...bastante escasa......sobre todo por la " introduccion " que tuve en el mercado :::::: con un desplume que me costo tener como compañero de cama al negrata en situacion de okupa y con contrato de fijo discontinuo ( no podia atenderme en exclusiva por que tenia que visitar a otros)........ hasta que el TT y los soplos de maese y su niña me permitieron recuperarme y sacar unas plusvas decentes en la relacion inversion/ rendimiento, pero ridiculas en la relacion inversion/tiempo dedicado : .

Por cierto, comentarles que llegan tarde al mercado inmobiliario  , no, no es que me los quiten de las manos ni mucho menos.....es que el mejor momento para comprar fue " casualmente" cuando yo me abroche el ultimo zulito.

Y diran ustedes !! pero si no han parado de bajar !!! cierto, pero no obvien 2 detalles :

1.- Como les explicaba en su dia...habia que comprar a precios que anticiparan las bajadas......labor tediosa y trabajosa por que suponia pasar ofertas y ofertas para comprar a precios bastante mas bajos que lo que se anunciaba....buscar una guja en un pajar vamos .

2.- Los tipos de interes ...y no me refiero a jorge clunie ni a antonio banderas.... yo pille una hipoteca a euribor + 0,49% a 20 años para mi ultimo zulo ......intenten repetir ahora la proeza 

En resumen...desde que deje esto de la bolsa y me he dedicado a lo mio......mi " trabajo" consiste en mirar como uno amable inquilino me va pagando la hipoteca y el resto me van pagando mis gastos corrientes....al tiempo que me van despejando el camino hacia una jubilacion digna......el resto del dia me dedico a " pastorear" osea a estar de cuerpo presente en la oficina para que se trabaje bien .

No creo que me meta en bolsa, al menos por el momento, y eso que me lo pasaba a lo grande " hoygan" ......en buena parte gracias a este hilo y el buen rollo que habia y supongo que sigue habiendo


----------



## faraico (15 Mar 2012)

Ya volverá Sr. Zulomán, ya volverá cuando el SAN comience a tontear con los 5 eurines...y babeará pensando en verlo a 4 euros:baba:

Muy interesante lo de su web de alquiler por meses....sip....


----------



## Mulder (15 Mar 2012)

zuloman dijo:


> No habia visto a Mulder...y ya veo que tambien es forofo del call of duty como maese y demas bolseros , saludos doctor



Que va, si yo ya no juego a nada serio desde que acabé el Quake II :8:




> ¿ quien mas anda por el hilo de los *viejos sufridores* ?



Creo que la psicología le juega malas pasadas de vez en cuando


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Mar 2012)

Zuloman en tu firma cada vez hay más SPAM.

Burbujilimo, el "inventor" del robo de manzanitas fue Nico, yo también lo he hecho de vez en cuando, a veces sale bien y otras estrepitosamente mal, tienes que pensar que harás si te quedas pillado, ¿vender con pérdidas? ¿aguantar carros y carretas hasta que suba?

De verdad, las aportaciones de este foro son impagables, ya no solo sobre bolsa, ginebras, relojes, coches, frikadas informáticas... ha sido muy interesante el coloquio sobre Irán. Ustedes saben de todo, y me hacen sentir un poco ignorante, la verdad.

Una duda me corroe: ¿qué hay que escribir para que de un "thanks" el gato de cola gorda? Igual es que tiene tanto donde elegir que no se decide.


----------



## Claca (15 Mar 2012)

zuloman dijo:


> Claca, mande sus vinetas por mp hombre ¿ o ya solo hace graficos ? :bla:
> 
> ¿ quien mas anda por el hilo de los viejos sufridores ?
> 
> Les echo de menos, joder lo que me reia yo en este hilo , impagable :XX:



Hola, Capitán

La Vieja Guardia sigue por aquí, algunos ya no se dejan ver tanto, pero es lo que tiene ser papi, estar forrado o simplemente tener una larga lista de ginebras que degustar. Afortunadamente las puertas del hilo siguen abiertas siempre que el server aguante, así que no hay excusa que valga. 

Sobre las viñetas, lamento reconocer que están aparcadísimas. En parte porque soy un vago, en parte porque me frustré al intentar vender las primeras por ebay y ver que nadie pujaba por ellas... y yo que pensaba que con el tiempo saldría en las noticias: "Importantes inversores de Wall Street compran un _Claca_ por 137,5 millones de dólares. La Casa Christie's de Nueva York ha negado que el precio final incluyera un enorme paquete de GAMESAS como apuntaban algunos rumores esta mañana"

Lo peor es que guardo todavía dos bocetos por ahí, pero no creo que vean la luz del sol. En uno de ellos visitas el bingo, por cierto ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Ya volverá Sr. Zulomán, *ya volverá cuando el SAN comience a tontear con los 5 eurines*...y babeará pensando en verlo a 4 euros:baba:
> 
> Muy interesante lo de su web de alquiler por meses....sip....



Yo hasta que no vea los 3000 tonuelistos del ibex nada " hoyga" ...

...por cierto ¿ sigue Tonuel por aqui ? : o se ha mudado a vivir a casa del negrata para ahorrar en desplazamientos ::



Mulder dijo:


> Que va, si yo ya no juego a nada serio desde que acabé el Quake II :8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No me tire de la lengua...no me tire de la lengua :bla:

He visto un thanks de pecata , saludos pecata , ¿ logra usted ganar lo suficiente en bolsa para compensar las bajadas de sueldo a funcionarios ? 

Veo otro de claca ¿ que hay de las viñetas ? me las manda por mp ?? o ya ha dejado de hacer esas genialidades :´(

Ardo en deseos de ver la oda de Pollastre a su propio enculamiento  , maese no me quite eseplacer :baba:

EDITO : Pecata no se meta conmigo eh que he venido en son de paz.. :no: , Claca, envie esas viñetas YA ......por supuesto en la del bingo no admito excusas o le denuncio por no pagarme mis derechos de prota


----------



## faraico (15 Mar 2012)

1401.45
+7.17
(+0.51%)

Leo por aquí que el SP por cojones se tiene que dar la vuelta y corregir, que no se sabe el cuando, pero que eso es seguro.

Y digo yo.....no es posible que se quede lateral 100 puntos arriba 100 abajo preparandose para coger más impulso y seguir subiendo hacia nuevos máximos?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> 1401.45
> +7.17
> (+0.51%)
> 
> ...



Hombre, eso se podria decir de cualquier indice ....lo malo es que el cuando es muy importante en esto de la bolsa......salvo que sea usted un "jhimbersog" a largo plazo 8:

Ah Claca, no entiendo que no se coticen sus viñetas, mi libro " El tradin testicular y la niña de pollastre " va por la duodecima edicion con mas de 1 millon de ejemplares vendidos !! me los quitan de las manos !! :XX:

chiisssssstttttttt que no se entere maese que es capaz de pedirme lo suyo ::


----------



## Abner (15 Mar 2012)

zuloman dijo:


> Cuenten....... cuenten..... maese describa con su poetica prosa como fue el evento ¿ fue cariñoso ? ¿ de que "hablaron" ? ¿ quedaron para otro dia ? ¿ que opina la niña de esto ? ¿ ha comprado unos comodos cojines para su silla de trader ?
> 
> No habia visto a Mulder...y ya veo que tambien es forofo del call of duty como maese y demas bolseros , saludos doctor
> 
> ...



Pero hombre, comprar un piso hipoteca mediante es de "probes". Yo seré tocatejista algún día si me apetece. En 2011 bajaron un 11% reconocido por el INE. 

Hasta que Bankia deje de vender mierdas por internet, y se dignen a sacar *las 15 promociones nuevecitas sin vender que según las malas lenguas tiene SÓLO en Las Rozas* y a precio máximo de 1000€ m2, va a comprar su p.m. 

Alemania y su sistema financiero, nos quieren japonizar, para no quebrarles, pero España no tiene capacidad de japonización, vamos a salarios 600 euristas y paro descomunal. No me importa, no tengo necesidad inmediata de vivienda, y cuanto más tarden en bajar, más ahorro tendré para cuando bajen. 

¿Seguro que ha hecho un buen negocio señor zuloman? Mire que en el centro de Tokio, los alquileres han bajado en nada menos que en un orden de magnitud después de 20 años de economía estancada....


----------



## Vercingetorix (15 Mar 2012)

Ibex entre 8.000 y 8.200 en poco tiempo

Se estabilizará ahi...por un tiempo


----------



## Pepe Broz (15 Mar 2012)

Es el momento de comprar Red Electica, por fundamentales

Red Eléctrica incorpora al marido de Cospedal en el consejo


----------



## faraico (15 Mar 2012)

zuloman dijo:


> Hombre, eso se podria decir de cualquier indice ....lo malo es que el cuando es muy importante en esto de la bolsa......salvo que sea usted un "jhimbersog" a largo plazo 8:



No me habré explicado bien....

A modo de ejemplo....ahora SP en 1400....se queda lateral en 1350-1450 durante 6 meses....luego subidón a 1700.

Luego viene corrección a la cual haces referencia diciendo que ocurre en cualquier índice....pero corrección a 1500....luego no tiene por qué haber corrección desde los 1400 necesariamente.

Pero bueno, son pajas mentales al más puro estilo TT...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Mar 2012)

Abner dijo:


> Pero hombre, comprar un piso hipoteca mediante es de "probes". Yo seré tocatejista algún día si me apetece. En 2011 bajaron un 11% reconocido por el INE.
> 
> Hasta que Bankia deje de vender mierdas por internet, y se dignen a sacar *las 15 promociones nuevecitas sin vender que según las malas lenguas tiene SÓLO en Las Rozas* y a precio máximo de 1000€ m2, va a comprar su p.m.
> 
> ...



Bueno, yo apuesto como ya sabra si lee mis post de vez en cuando por bajadas fuertes y rapidas, no por una japonizacion.

Lo de que bajan los precios de los alquileres .........pues no sera en zonas de la almendra de Madrid.....a mi me los quitan de las manos " hoyga" ..tengo todo alquilado y estoy alquilando pisos similares de otros propietarios a precios por encima de lo que me pagan a mi :ouch:

lo de tocatejista esta muy bien.......la mayoria de mis propiedades estan pagadas..solo tengo hipoteca en una de ellas...por eso digo que uno me paga la hipoteca y el resto mis gastos corrientes 

Cierto es que cuando compre el ultimo fue con una " rebajita" del 30 % sobre precios de anuncios.......asi que dando por buenas las estadisticas del ine......aun me queda otro 19 % antes de palmar y eso restandole lo amortizado sin poner un pavo.

Por cierto, no se fie usted de las estadisticas y menos aun de las del ine o se va a tragar mas de un marron :: ......salvo que conozca usted el mercado y sepa " extraer" datos .......en el caso que nos ocupa......un 11 % en 2011 es mucho menos de la realidad en muchos sitios....por ej : sur de Madrid , costa, Vigo, etc etc .

Con los alquileres le digo lo mismo.......no es que bajen.....es que en ciertas zonas no lo alquila usted ni pagando por vivir ahi :: ......en otras se mantiene e incluso sube aunque no se lo crea .

Discrepo de que los alquileres bajaran en zonas en las que vive la gente que tiene poder adquisitivo y trabajo........comparto que habra desplome en el resto de zonas .

Y discrepo por que de momento no he notado bajada de demanda ....me atreveria a decir que he notado aumento.......y no hay mas oferta que antes.

Claro que si me habla usted de extraradios , zona sur etc etc tiene usted toda la oferta que quiera y mas...pero piense una cosa......el boom de la construccion no afecto a las zonas centricas y buenas de Madrid....sencillamente por que no quedaba ni un cm 2 de suelo en el que construir, exceptuando edificios derribados y reconstruidos, cuyo numero no es muy alto en relacion al volumen .

Si analizamos lo comprado ANTES de la burbuja en 1998 la rentabilidad es para mear y no echar gota ...... me he mudado a vivir al bernabeu y he alquilado mi casa de la N-I ...no le voy a decir en cuantos años mi amable inquilino me va a pagar lo que yo pague en su dia por que me da verguenza :o


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Mar 2012)

Hablando de pisos en un hilo de burbuja como este, no tiene usted perdon de dios. Asin te lo digo.

Si al san son manzanitas, en bankinter son tomates cherry?


----------



## Abner (15 Mar 2012)

zuloman dijo:


> Bueno, yo apuesto como ya sabra si lee mis post de vez en cuando por bajadas fuertes y rapidas, no por una japonizacion.
> 
> Lo de que bajan los precios de los alquileres .........pues no sera en zonas de la almendra de Madrid.....a mi me los quitan de las manos " hoyga" ..tengo todo alquilado y estoy alquilando pisos similares de otros propietarios a precios por encima de lo que me pagan a mi :ouch:
> 
> ...



Bueno, es que no estoy hablando de alquileres, lo que ocurre en el mercado inmobiiliario es que hay mucho "inversor a largo plazo" pillado en chicharros, pero como el alquiler no se incentiva, y tener el piso vacío no está penado impositivamente, tenemos el resultado de que, en idealista hay como unos 700k pisos a la venta, pero en alquiler.com habrá 150k. Claramente insuficiente, y la demanda de alquiler aumentará, porque como bien dices, nadie se va a hipotecar al euribor más 3% o similares.

Yo creo en la japonización viendo las LiTROnas del BCE y el historial de patadones para alante tras 5 años mareando la perdiz. Le quitan el crédito al BCE de las manos nuestros bancos, con el objetivo de seguir tirando para alante y refinanciar sus créditos para con los alemanes. Nos están japonizando desde Alemania, porque a ellos no les interesa quebrar y su economía se lo permite. Pero la nuestra no, y acabaremos mal, muy mal, si no empieza a haber quiebras, fuego purificador y quitas....

Añadamos un problema de suministro de "pretóleo" y lo vamos a flipar....


----------



## Ajetreo (15 Mar 2012)

zuloman dijo:


> Bueno, yo apuesto como ya sabra si lee mis post de vez en cuando por bajadas fuertes y rapidas, no por una japonizacion.
> 
> Lo de que bajan los precios de los alquileres .........pues no sera en zonas de la almendra de Madrid.....a mi me los quitan de las manos " hoyga" ..tengo todo alquilado y estoy alquilando pisos similares de otros propietarios a precios por encima de lo que me pagan a mi :ouch:
> 
> ...




Muy buenas Mister Zulomán, encantada de conocerle y saludarle
Dado que usted parece ser un Boss Gordo en este foro y yo una simple pero muy atrevida gacelilla me atrevo a comentarle

Necesito alquilar piso en Barcelona en Septiempre con una condición indispensable, accesible en silla de ruedas ( bueno comos soy moderna scooter electrico). 

Se aceptan sugerencias de todos los foreros 

Thanks miles :cook::cook:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Mar 2012)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Ibex entre 8.000 y 8.200 en poco tiempo
> 
> Se estabilizará ahi...por un tiempo





Pepe Broz dijo:


> Es el momento de comprar Red Electica, por fundamentales
> 
> Red Eléctrica incorpora al marido de Cospedal en el consejo



Pero que hacen ustedes en este hilo por Dios :8:

Si esto es un nido de " ejpeculadorg capitalistas" 

Venga, venga..disuelvanse y regresen a sus hilos pro sindicatos no sea que se conviertan en fachas :XX::XX::XX::XX:

Vercin ¿ es usted asiduo de este hilo ? lo del ibex que dice se basa en TT, graficos, fundamentales o se lo ha soplado la niña de Pollastre :bla:

!! venga animese !!y meta su dinerito en ejpecuar, ya vera que facil es forrarse sin currar :: , ya sabe, el capital y esas cosas que se lo llevan crudo con toda facilidad ......eso si...habilite una habitacion en su casa.....va a tener numerosas vistas de un viejo conocido de este hilo de color oscuro :XX:

edito : Ajetreo lamento no poder ayudarle...Barcelona es un mercado de alquiler que no conozco :

ah, el que dice que no tengo perdon de Dios por hablar de zulos en este hilo......hombre era en respuesta a una pregunta de como me iba..no era mi intencion hablar de zulos en el hilo del ibex...pero si me preguntan pues me dejo llevar por las pasiones ......en cualquier caso......ya me callo..q1ue solo pasaba a saludar a viejos conocidos ehhh


----------



## Pepe Broz (15 Mar 2012)

zuloman dijo:


> Si esto es un nido de " ejpeculadorg capitalistas"




Zuloman, a sus amigos no parece que les vaya muy bién cuando necesitan estar subvencionados

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...captar-subvenciones-publicas.html#post5981721


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Mar 2012)

Zuloman 

¿cuáles son las zonas mas apreciadas ahora mismo en el extraradio de Madrid (no capital) ?, que no se han enterado mucho de la crisis

saludo de antebrazo


----------



## Burbujilimo (15 Mar 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Zuloman en tu firma cada vez hay más SPAM.
> 
> Burbujilimo, el "inventor" del robo de manzanitas fue Nico, yo también lo he hecho de vez en cuando, a veces sale bien y otras estrepitosamente mal, tienes que pensar que harás si te quedas pillado, ¿vender con pérdidas? ¿aguantar carros y carretas hasta que suba?



En principio lo que he hecho hoy es intentar ver los soportes y las resistencias y moverme entre ellos. Hoy los he visto bien, aunque me metí demasiado pronto, llevandome más por lo que estaba viendo en un momento, aguante estoico de los 6,20 y no por lo que veía en los fibos, caida a los 6,16 aprox. Hoy el planning lo veía entre los 6,16 y los 6,28 - 6,34 . En cualquiera de los rebotes habría vendido (o eso me estaba jurando a mi mismo, espero tener la sangre fria para salir llegado el caso) si viera perder los 6,10. 

La ventaja es que hice la primera entrada/salida bien y esto son "extras", con lo que una salida en 6,10 todavía me dejaba ganancias en esta operativa.

Al forero nico no le tengo localizado, y a zuloman le he leido bastante pero no en este hilo. Ya me aparto un poco y sigo leyendo sus batallitas de abuelos  .


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Mar 2012)

Señor Zuloman, es que le pierde su spameo como a mi. Pero no se corte hable de zulos cuanto quiera, si total de eso se trata. Aqui lo queremos saber es si su sistema era de verdad mejor que el del señor Ave cream?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Mar 2012)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> Zuloman, a sus amigos no parece que les vaya muy bién cuando necesitan estar subvencionados
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...captar-subvenciones-publicas.html#post5981721



Mis amigos??? :8:

lea lea mi opinion SUBVENCIONES A SINDICATOS Y PATRONAL

Ya se que los progres " anticapitalijthag" no entienden que no ser del psoe no significa ser del pp, ni criticar a los sindicatos significa defender a la patronal......pero existe gente asi 



Pepitoria dijo:


> Zuloman
> 
> ¿cuáles son las zonas mas apreciadas ahora mismo en el extraradio de Madrid (no capital) ?, que no se han enterado mucho de la crisis
> 
> saludo de antebrazo



Coño Pepitoria, que me acaban de echar un rapapolvos por hablar de zu,os en este hilo y usted me sigue tirando de la lengua ¿ quiere que me reporten ? ::

Muy brevemente y por lo bajini : HUYA de extraradios , cuanto mas rapido mejor y no mire atras o se convertira en una estatua de sal  .....puede haber una zona MUY PUNTUAL que por alguna razon especifica se libre de la quema...pero es como comprar acciones de una empresa del ibex sabiendo que el indice se va a desplomar ...usted vera si se arriesga :bla:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Mar 2012)

No omvre, es que los ot no suelen ser de zulos y sus precios. Pero esto es burbuja y el foro va de eso, asi que manga ancha. A mi cuando tenga algo grande bueno y barato en Benahavis pongame dos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Mar 2012)

Mire lo que he he encontrado!

Una chinita_deslocalizada!!!


----------



## diosmercado (15 Mar 2012)

Segun IGMARKETS el Nikkei acaba de caer 100 puntos en nada. Veremos si no es un fasho tecnico.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Mar 2012)

ostras que está la prima también!!!






Y la amiga del cole!!!!!!!


----------



## Estilicón (15 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si al san son manzanitas, en bankinter son tomates cherry?



Yo diría que en bankinter son más bien mandarinas.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Mar 2012)

zuloman dijo:


> Coño Pepitoria, que me acaban de echar un rapapolvos por hablar de zu,os en este hilo y usted me sigue tirando de la lengua ¿ quiere que me reporten ? ::
> 
> Muy brevemente y por lo bajini : HUYA de extraradios , cuanto mas rapido mejor y no mire atras o se convertira en una estatua de sal  .....puede haber una zona MUY PUNTUAL que por alguna razon especifica se libre de la quema...pero es como comprar acciones de una empresa del ibex sabiendo que el indice se va a desplomar ...usted vera si se arriesga :bla:



Aquí se habla de gin y de pelucos y no se dice ni pío 

Ahora le mando un MP


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Aquí se habla de gin y de pelucos y no se dice ni pío
> 
> Ahora le mando un MP



Últimamente el hilo ha subido algo de nivel offtopiquero, si hablamos de zulos, que sean zulitos premium ::



Spoiler


----------



## Ajetreo (15 Mar 2012)

El analista del pelo cajón también esta porque esto se va abajo pronto

Algo no encaja y II


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Mar 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> El analista del pelo cajón también esta porque esto se va abajo pronto
> 
> Algo no encaja y II



Somos conscientes de su extraña filia ::


----------



## Adriangtir (16 Mar 2012)

Bueno, parece que viene pepon otro día más.

Alguna opinión de los expertos?

Mr. Zuloman, el sr. de color que colabora con usted lleva viviendo 2 días en mi cama, mire a ver si le puede llamar o mandarlo a otro...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Bueno, parece que viene pepon otro día más.
> 
> Alguna opinión de los expertos?
> 
> Mr. Zuloman, el sr. de color que colabora con usted lleva viviendo 2 días en mi cama, mire a ver si le puede llamar o mandarlo a otro...



No crea que atiende a razones ni mucho menos a enchufismos......intente que Pollastre le sople lo que dice la niña o si esta muy desesperado utilice el TT


----------



## Adriangtir (16 Mar 2012)

zuloman dijo:


> No crea que atiende a razones *ni mucho menos a enchufismos*......intente que Pollastre le sople lo que dice la niña o si esta muy desesperado utilice el TT



Tiene narices, debe ser el único trabajador honrado de España ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Mar 2012)

A los güenos días!

La situación del S&P me recuerda al combate entre Rocky Balboa Y Apollo Creed en Rocky I. Todos sabíamos desde el principio que Rocky iba a besar la lona, era cuestión de tiempo. Pero Rocky resistía en pie. Al ir pasando los asaltos, muchos perdían sus apuestas y comprobaban, incrédulos, como Rocky seguía encajando golpes sin caer, soltando algún golpe de vez en cuando.

Apollo vencerá, bien porque termine el duodécimo round, bien por la vía del cloroformo. Pero vencerá, y ahí estaremos. 



Spoiler



Las lecciones más importantes que he aprendido:

Paciencia.
Conserva el capital.




Suerte!


----------



## aksarben (16 Mar 2012)

zuloman dijo:


> No crea que atiende a razones ni mucho menos a enchufismos......intente que Pollastre le sople lo que dice la niña o si esta muy desesperado utilice el TT



Señor zuloman, le veo que al final termina nuevamente enganchado al vicio este... Súbase al autobús, aunque sea al de la JGA del Botas, que se le echa de menos


----------



## wetpiñata (16 Mar 2012)

Parece que el tema ha llegado para quedarse:

Tapping Oil From the SPR May Be Trickier Than Ever

Curioso como asocian la ejecución del uso de las reservas a "antes del verano" por el aumento del consumo y muy inquietante el comentario del experto: "a falta de una seria interrupción de gran magnitud es inconcebible que los EE.UU. reduzcan sus inventarios de REP en sus niveles máximos".


----------



## Mulder (16 Mar 2012)

A los buenos días!

El peponismo cotiza en este momento al 91% de su capacidad, la media pepónica del día está en el 88%, parece que hoy van más en serio que ayer y eso que ya dejaron el listón bien alto.

Los cortistas deberían recibir la visita del negro pingón de nuevo 

Al igual que ayer los leoncios aun no se han manifestado, así que aun es momento de tomar la medida con cautela, pero lo que se anuncia suele ser independiente de esto, además ya estoy con el contrato del Stoxx de junio.


----------



## wetpiñata (16 Mar 2012)

Pues la preapertura parece la tomatina...


----------



## Estilicón (16 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> El peponismo cotiza en este momento al 91% de su capacidad, la media pepónica del día está en el 88%, parece que hoy van más en serio que ayer y eso que ya dejaron el listón bien alto.
> 
> ...



Buenos días!!!. 

Que suba algo más no me parece malo. Hasta los 8600 o así y después :













Sr. Zuloman, una pregunta. En una ciudad mediana, ¿usted preferiría un piso de segunda mano en el centro u obra nueva en la periferia?.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mire lo que he he encontrado!
> 
> Una chinita_deslocalizada!!!



:XX::XX::XX:

Es usted un fiera coño.

Dele lo suyo y lo de su prima, y ya me dira donde las encuentra.

Vamos bankinter, nunca pense que diria esto.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Mar 2012)

aksarben dijo:


> Señor zuloman, le veo que al final termina nuevamente enganchado al vicio este... Súbase al autobús, aunque sea al de la JGA del Botas, que se le echa de menos



Hombre Aksarben, muy buenos dias tenga usted, cuanto tiempo  ......no crea que no me lo pide el cuerpo pero no tengo tiempo para tener las narices pegadas a la pantalla.

A lo mejor si intuyo una tendencia sostenida en el tiempo en algun momento me " juego" 2000 lereles poniendo una orden a favor de la supuesta tendencia y dejandola ahi sin mirar con un stop que limite mis perdidas a esa cantidad.......de ese modo tengo una excusa para entrar al hilo y partirme la caja con todos ustedes 



Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> El peponismo cotiza en este momento al 91% de su capacidad, la media pepónica del día está en el 88%, parece que hoy van más en serio que ayer y eso que ya dejaron el listón bien alto.
> 
> ...



Sin ningun tipo de datos y sin haber seguido la bolsa, es decir , en condiciones optimas para un buen analisis de TT .....apostaria por apertura peponica y posterior enculamiento de largos ienso:

Estrategia : 1.- arriesgada robamanzanas ; abrir largos hasta un maximo de 8500 o menos segun se vea.....y luego cortos si hay el mas minimo signo de debilidad 

2.- comedida pollastrica : esperar a abrir cortos en su momento dada la apertura peponica por si dura 5 minutos .

Ya saben....reclamaciones al maestro armero 

"hoyga" Mulder sigue haciendo sus predicciones semanales o ya tiene en marcha el nuevo cacharro que estaba fabricando cuando deje este hilo ? : me imagino su nuevo cacharro como la niña de Pollastre pero en version exorcista :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Tio Masclet (16 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Vamos bankinter, nunca pense que diria esto.



Me uno a sus plegariar Sr. Chinito:
¡¡Vamos Bankinter!!


----------



## FranR (16 Mar 2012)

IBEX canal principal

8460-8386

Niveles relevantes:
8340 y eso nos envía al 8.210

Dax de momento 7.059


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Mar 2012)

Sr. Zulomán, la estrategia que aquí se estila es la siguiente:

Esperar a que los señores Pollastre, FranR y Mulder posteen sus numeritos.
Esperar a que el señor M.V. (a.k.a. P.G.) exprese su opinión.

If (Mr.P&Mr.F&Mr.M)&Not(sr. P.G.) Then Pipos=apuntapala

El único peligro que existe es que el sr. P.G. postee cuando tiene abierta su posición. Esto puede provocar un reversal de cuidado y echarle fuera...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Buenos días!!!.
> 
> Que suba algo más no me parece malo. Hasta los 8600 o así y después :
> 
> ...


----------



## LOLO08 (16 Mar 2012)

Entro en chicharreo: Natra. Pepón desde hace un mes.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Mar 2012)

a los guanos dias , esten preparidos para cargar cortos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Mar 2012)

Joder, sr. Zulomán, se lo ha dicho. Una ciudad _mediana_







::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Zulomán, la estrategia que aquí se estila es la siguiente:
> 
> Esperar a que los señores Pollastre, FranR y Mulder posteen sus numeritos.
> Esperar a que el señor M.V. (a.k.a. P.G.) exprese su opinión.
> ...



excelente estrategia :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

bueno señores yo les dejo que tengo que visar unas tasaciones judiciaes en e coegio de apis, presentaras en el juzgado y pillar 1600 lereles que ya estan depositados a mi nombre.........igual que aqui cuando seguia a a niña de pollastre pero sin sorpresas


----------



## Mulder (16 Mar 2012)

zuloman dijo:


> Sin ningun tipo de datos y sin haber seguido la bolsa, es decir , en condiciones optimas para un buen analisis de TT .....apostaria por apertura peponica y posterior enculamiento de largos ienso:
> 
> Estrategia : 1.- arriesgada robamanzanas ; abrir largos hasta un maximo de 8500 o menos segun se vea.....y luego cortos si hay el mas minimo signo de debilidad
> 
> ...



Pues si, el % de peponismo no viene dado por mi testiculo izquierdo conectado a un sismógrafo, sino por mi nueva pseudo-AI, el pronóstico que da entre las 8 y las 9 suele ser una foto de lo que va a hacer el mercado durante ese día, así que dudo mucho que hoy tengamos cortos aprovechables, será un día muy parecido al de ayer, lo más antipepónico que se puede esperar para hoy es un lateral en las alturas.

Claro que esto son probabilidades, si hay un 91% de probabilidades de subir aun queda un 9% de probabilidades de que nos visite el negro


----------



## ghkghk (16 Mar 2012)

Ibertrolla dando alegrías a los pacientes sufridores...


----------



## FranR (16 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> IBEX canal principal
> 
> *8460*-8386
> 
> ...



Touché...ahora toca abajo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Touché...ahora toca abajo



Vaya... el TT coincidente con Fran R  .... Mulder encierre a su niña exorcista hoy o ese 9 % le costara una visita inesperada :XX::XX::XX:

Dejenme iirrrrrrrrrrrmmeeeeeeee


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Touché...ahora toca abajo



A veces da un asquito....


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ibertrolla dando alegrías a los pacientes sufridores...



4.50. Como el dia aquel nefasto en el que compramos varios del hilo....Buena opertunida para vender sin perdidas las poca que nos queden y no hayamos vendido ya y olvidarnos.


----------



## FranR (16 Mar 2012)

Voy a sacar al pájaro del quiero subir..pero estoy mu gordo....


----------



## ghkghk (16 Mar 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> 4.50. Como el dia aquel nefasto en el que compramos varios del hilo....Buena opertunida para vender sin perdidas las poca que nos queden y no hayamos vendido ya y olvidarnos.



:no:

Hasta los 5,20 o similar aquí no se vende nada...


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> :no:
> 
> Hasta los 5,20 o similar aquí no se vende nada...



entonces a palmar , que remedio


----------



## Burbujilimo (16 Mar 2012)

Después de entrar ayer en el huerto del tio botas a 6,1960, y andar un rato corriendo para escapar del guarda de la finca que casi me pilla llevando el valor sobre los 6,17 , al final, con más suerte que verguenza salto hoy la verja para salir a 6,245 con 54 manzanitas en la saca. Parece que no puede romper los 6,270 , así que me vuelvo a esperarle a los 6,17 , salvo que vea un festival del orgullo pandoro circulando por el IBEX, en cuyo caso intentaré mantenerme fuera.


----------



## FranR (16 Mar 2012)




----------



## Burbujilimo (16 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ibertrolla dando alegrías a los pacientes sufridores...



Vuelve a los 4,50 , ya era hora. Las tenía medio olvidadas. 

Ná, vamos a dejarlas para mayo al menos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Voy a sacar al pájaro del quiero subir..pero estoy mu gordo....



Hay dias en que uno ve la pasta tan facil que se arrepiente de haber cerrado la cuenta en r4.........hoy podia abrir cortos e irme tranquilamente a pillar la pastuqui a los juzgados....y a la vuelta pìllar la propina en la bolsa 

el mamoneo entre 8430 y 8450 tienes los minutos contados.....y si se lleva por delante el 8400 abrochense los cinturones :no:


----------



## Independentista_vasco (16 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a los guanos dias , esten preparidos para cargar cortos



Esperemos que su estrategia no nos haga tanto daño al bolsillo como sus (intencionadamente?) descuidadas redacciones nos hacen a la vista... :baba:


----------



## FranR (16 Mar 2012)

zuloman dijo:


> Hay dias en que uno ve la pasta tan facil que se arrepiente de haber cerrado la cuenta en r4.........hoy podia abrir cortos e irme tranquilamente a pillar la pastuqui a los juzgados....y a la vuelta pìllar la propina en la bolsa
> 
> el mamoneo entre 8430 y 8450 tienes los minutos contados.....y si se lleva por delante el 8400 abrochense los cinturones :no:



Caballero ha aparecido P.G. su estrategia ya no vale nada, depende del vaio que trae ese ser.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Mar 2012)

aaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy que cortazos le metia yo en este mismo instante ( 8450 ) ................ enculamiento a largos en 3...2...1....::


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Mar 2012)

Directamente voy a esperar al vencimiento y entre el vencimiento del dax y del eurostox cargo cortos envenenados 

por cierto ya ni recuerdo la hora de los vencimientos , dax 11 y eurostox 12 o es 12 y 13 ienso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Mar 2012)

- CAPITAL BOLSA -

Recuerdo que las guerras precedentes han tenido comienzo este mes.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Mar 2012)

Ale, cortito en banco azul....

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 09:33 ---------- El original se escribió a las 09:30 ----------

joder P.G.!!! Justo cuando se realizaba la operación!!

Esto es peor presagio que cuando Boabdil fué por primera vez al campo de batalla y se le cayó la lanza al atravesar la puerte de Elvira......

Ya sabemos como terminó esa batalla....


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Mar 2012)

al dax le arrearia unos cortos en 7240 si llegara , mejor esperar a las 11:40


----------



## ASAKOPACO (16 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Directamente voy a esperar al vencimiento y entre el vencimiento del dax y del eurostox cargo cortos envenenados
> 
> por cierto ya ni recuerdo la hora de los vencimientos , dax 11 y eurostox 12 o es 12 y 13 ienso:



eurostoxx 12h.
dax 13 h


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Mar 2012)

ASAKOPACO dijo:


> eurostoxx 12h.
> dax 13 h



ok gracias , pues eso a las 11:40 aprox cargo cortos


----------



## FranR (16 Mar 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Profesional, muy profesional... - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ale, cortito en banco azul....
> 
> ---------- Mensaje añadido a las 09:33 ---------- El original se escribió a las 09:30 ----------
> 
> ...



eche un ojo al euro/dolar y relajese 

Aqui tiene el castillo a conquistar por los cortos ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Incruste los vídeo onvreeeeeeee


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Mar 2012)

Bankia, bajo presin en plena cada: ya est prestado el 4,6% del capital - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Vercingetorix (16 Mar 2012)

zuloman dijo:


> Pero que hacen ustedes en este hilo por Dios :8:
> 
> Si esto es un nido de " ejpeculadorg capitalistas"



Posteo en los hilos del IBEX desde mucho antes que ud

La diferencia es que yo solo lo hago cuando tengo algo interesante que decir


----------



## wetpiñata (16 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ok gracias , pues eso a las 11:40 aprox cargo cortos



I was here


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Mar 2012)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Posteo en los hilos del IBEX desde mucho antes que ud
> 
> La diferencia es que yo solo lo hago cuando tengo algo interesante que decir



Haya paz,

Sr. Vercingetorix, creo que el sr. Zulomán no lo ha dicho con mala intención, si acaso para chinchar. Además, si tuvieramos que esperar a decir algo interesante en el hvei35


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Mar 2012)

Buenos días... 



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Acabo de leer que has vendido (y ganando): Enhorabuena!
> 
> He salido a pasear un rato y no he podido ponértelo antes, y aunque ahora que has vendido ya no tenga tanto sentido te lo pongo igual.
> 
> ...



Desde este post el 7/03 +29% :Aplauso:

¿Será el 2,19 el mínimo? 

Saludos... y recuerdos Zuloman!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Mar 2012)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Posteo en los hilos del IBEX desde mucho antes que ud
> 
> La diferencia es que yo solo lo hago cuando tengo algo interesante que decir



Noto que intenta decir algo :fiufiu:



8:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Mar 2012)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Ibex entre 8.000 y 8.200 en poco tiempo
> 
> Se estabilizará ahi...por un tiempo



Señor Vercingetorix, hace unos días puse una estadística en la que en los últimos 7,5años, el 97% de las sesiones había estado por encima de los 80xx puntos...

Saludos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Mar 2012)

Los robamanzanas que hayan seguido el TT pueden pasar por caja 

Ahora si que me voy que ya he terminado as tasaciones ........los ambiciosos....ojito .....que ya no cuentan con mis datos testiculares...si noto un gran picor en e coche les envio el dato por lolifon ::


Bueno, sigan a los profesionales que mejor les ira.....yo ya no asumo responsabiidades.....hoy a regimen eh...unas manzanitas y andando :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Mar 2012)

Puede poner el mismo dato respecto al dax y su cotizacion actual, y el ibex. El porcentaje coincide pero a la inversa.

Tremendo, y aun sigue siendo el ibex el indice mas endeudado con respecto a capitalizacion y beneficios por accion. Para hacerse una idea, se necesitaria desapalancar una media del 30% para llegar a ratios del stoxx50.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Mar 2012)

*B*anco*B*onachón *V*amos *A*bajo!!!

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 10:26 ---------- El original se escribió a las 10:24 ----------

Lo del maese ya es de traca, no curra ni los viernes ::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Mar 2012)

Recuerdan ARIAd? o

Que si comprábamos a 1,xx o a 2,xx... pues cotizan a 16$ ::

Espero que Don Pepito volviera a entrar... con las que llevaba en su momento sería multimillonario...

Saludos...

PD: El otro día el osito _Wataru_ me dio un Thanks, que pase a saludar!!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Mar 2012)

Abuelos cebolletas, déjense de batallitas. 

Cuelguen niveles, bebidas espirituosas, coches/motos, hablen de peliculas de zombis, reglas de futbolines o mujeres de buen ver, y si son con poca ropa, mucho mejor.

Que la juventud no nos enteramos de nada


----------



## ghkghk (16 Mar 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Recuerdan ARIAd? o
> 
> Que si comprábamos a 1,xx o a 2,xx... pues cotizan a 16$ ::
> 
> ...




La madre que... ¡Tenía olvidadas las Ariad! Nunca compré , pero anda que no estaba divertida la batallita.


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Mar 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Recuerdan ARIAd? o
> 
> Que si comprábamos a 1,xx o a 2,xx... pues cotizan a 16$ ::
> 
> ...



Tal vez las conservó y esa es la razón por la que ya no está entre nosotros ::

Por cierto, después de varios meses me pasé por la página de Kujire y vi que hace meses que no postea :


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (16 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Abuelos cebolletas, déjense de batallitas.
> 
> Cuelguen niveles, bebidas espirituosas, coches/motos, hablen de peliculas de zombis, reglas de futbolines o mujeres de buen ver, y si son con poca ropa, mucho mejor.
> 
> Que la juventud no nos enteramos de nada



.
EL IBEX35 los últimos DOS años comparado con el SP, el DAX, y el EuroStoxx:











<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rKfK6IDOt_w?version=3&feature=player_detailpage"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allow******Access" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rKfK6IDOt_w?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="360"></object>


----------



## VOTIN (16 Mar 2012)

Vendidas las p.tas Ibe a 4,725(me cagoen el pto broker ,que no es bkt donde las tenia 120 euracos perdidos,la primera en lo que va de año.

Señores,que les vaya bien en su viaje hacia los 3,5


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Vendidas las p.tas Ibe a 4,725(me cagoen el pto broker ,que no es bkt donde las tenia 120 euracos perdidos,la primera en lo que va de año.
> 
> Señores,que les vaya bien en su viaje hacia los 3,5



Si crees que se van a 3,5€ ¿por qué no te pones corto...? :


----------



## Seren (16 Mar 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> EL IBEX35 los últimos DOS años comparado con el SP, el DAX, y el EuroStoxx:



Estamos hablando de que ha perdido un 45% respecto a ellos desde 2010, interesante::


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (16 Mar 2012)

.
EL mismo gráfico, CINCO últimos años:












<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wRBR0fxheo8?version=3&feature=player_detailpage"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allow******Access" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wRBR0fxheo8?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="360"></object>


----------



## aksarben (16 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Abuelos cebolletas, déjense de batallitas.
> 
> Cuelguen niveles, bebidas espirituosas, coches/motos, hablen de peliculas de zombis, reglas de futbolines o mujeres de buen ver, y si son con poca ropa, mucho mejor.
> 
> Que la juventud no nos enteramos de nada



No es peli, pero estoy leyendo últimamente "World War Z", y está majete...


----------



## VOTIN (16 Mar 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Si crees que se van a 3,5€ ¿por qué no te pones corto...? :



pues porque todavia no lo he hecho nunca y me da un poco de telele,
a mi me gusta mas comprar abajo y vender arriba
Me siento mas seguro .........

PD
Uno es un simple gazelon en practicas ::

Para cortos

Telef
Ibe
ACS
gAMESA 

Yo ahora mismo prefiero solo comprar abajo y vender arriba,
si,si ...soy un clasico:cook:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (16 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo ahora mismo prefiero solo comprar abajo y vender arriba,
> si,si ...soy un clasico:cook:



Pero si los cortos funcionan igual... se vende arriba y se compra abajo... el orden de los factores no altera el producto


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (16 Mar 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Pero si los cortos funcionan igual... se vende arriba y se compra abajo... el orden de los factores no altera el producto



.
Algunas diferencias yo sí le veo: los movimientos a la baja suelen ser más imprevistos y violentos, por lo que es más difícil pillarlos. 

Eso si, por eso mismo si los pillas son mucho más rentables y, sobre todo, te dan mucho más caché como trader en el hilo de HVI35. Esto último es fundamental.


----------



## VOTIN (16 Mar 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Pero si los cortos funcionan igual... se vende arriba y se compra abajo... el orden de los factores no altera el producto



Te equivocas....

En los cortos si te equivocas te toca pagar intereses , mas gastos,en los largos
utilizas tu capital y siempre puedes quedarte a cobrar dividendos o esperar mucho tiempo a que pase de nuevo el tren,es tu dinero
No es lo mismo deber que tener,lo ultimo da tranquilidad y lo primero estresa


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (16 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Te equivocas....
> 
> En los cortos si te equivocas te toca pagar intereses , mas gastos,en los largos
> utilizas tu capital y siempre puedes quedarte a cobrar dividendos o esperar mucho tiempo a que pase de nuevo el tren,es tu dinero
> No es lo mismo deber que tener,lo ultimo da tranquilidad y lo primero estresa



.
Esto no es así, al menos con los CFDs de Interdin. Si estás largo te cobran diariamente el margen financiero. Si estás corto no.

Eso sí, pagas los dividendos, claro, eso hay que tenerlo en cuenta.

Respecto a la tranquilidad, yo no veo diferencia entre una y otra cosa. En este mundo lo único que da tranquilidad es un stop bien puesto que acote la pérdida máxima. Lo demás son cuestiones psicológicas, que no ayudan precisamente en la operativa (Hablo con MUCHA experiencia en esto)


----------



## VOTIN (16 Mar 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Esto no es así, al menos con los CFDs de Interdin. Si estás largo te cobran diariamente el margen financiero. Si estás corto no.
> 
> Eso sí, pagas los dividendos, claro, eso hay que tenerlo en cuenta.
> ...



No si funcionas con tu capital,las perdidas las puedes soportar y esperar a que se recupere,siempre y cuando confies en el valor
Los cfds son muy estresantes y no te permiten utilizarlos si te equivocas a un año vista
Ejemplo
Si llevo Rep Y Bme,no me preocupa que bajara rep a 16 pero si fuera apalancado en la compra estaria acojonado


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (16 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> al dax le arrearia unos cortos en 7240 si llegara , mejor esperar a las 11:40



me ha despertado la curiosidad. que pasa a las 11:40 ?

por lo menos no son las 11:45, que sino la respuesta ya me la se.. 


Edit: sera el vencimiento?



---------- Mensaje añadido a las 11:26 ---------- El original se escribió a las 11:24 ----------




Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Algunas diferencias yo sí le veo: los movimientos a la baja suelen ser más imprevistos y violentos, por lo que es más difícil pillarlos.
> 
> Eso si, por eso mismo si los pillas son mucho más rentables y, sobre todo, te dan mucho más caché como trader en el hilo de HVI35. Esto último es fundamental.




Pues a mi el lado de la luz cada vez me tira mas. Por los motivos que señalas. Aunque si el corto esta clarisimo, no hay que hacerle ascos.


Calopez ha hecho voodoo al hilo, he respondido a Neutron y me aparece la respuesta en el mensaje anterior. Sera que los bytes cotizan al alza.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Mar 2012)

un momento antes de los vencimientos dax suele darse el maximo 

edito venc eurostox

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 11:45 ---------- El original se escribió a las 11:31 ----------

8420 no se pudo conseguir mejor precio :S

cargad cortos y que estalle la tormenta :vomito:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (16 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> No si funcionas con tu capital,las perdidas las puedes soportar y esperar a que se recupere,siempre y cuando confies en el valor
> Los cfds son muy estresantes y no te permiten utilizarlos si te equivocas a un año vista
> Ejemplo
> Si llevo Rep Y Bme,no me preocupa que bajara rep a 16 pero si fuera apalancado en la compra estaria acojonado



.
VOTIN en cualquier caso parece irte muy bien con tu sistema así que mejor no toques nada.

Aquí se trata de encontrar cada uno su sitio y disfrutar las plusvis. Si funciona vale.


----------



## Janus (16 Mar 2012)

Se pone interesante, tironcillo de los índices al estar próxima la hora de vencimiento.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Mar 2012)

habia que ponerse cortos un momento antes , como ya dijo el jran MV


----------



## goldbolsa (16 Mar 2012)

El IBEX es de los peores indices mundiales de los últimos 3 años. En relación con la economía nacional.

Saludos.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Mar 2012)

goldbolsa dijo:


> El IBEX es de los peores indices mundiales de los últimos 3 años. En relación con la economía nacional.
> 
> Saludos.



entonces cargue cortos


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (16 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Se pone interesante, tironcillo de los índices al estar próxima la hora de vencimiento.




Janus, ¿sigues con tu posición bajista?

¿Que tal lo del curro nuevo?


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Mar 2012)

corto 8420 , no me mueven hasta los 7700 por lo menos , cargad sin piedad 

ahora es cuando deben dejar la maricada 

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 12:00 ---------- El original se escribió a las 11:54 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> ok gracias , pues eso a las 11:40 aprox cargo cortos



no digan que no adverti , mas facil MV no se les puede dar 

tranquilamente fui a dormir y puse el despertador a las 11:35


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Mar 2012)

aksarben dijo:


> No es peli, pero estoy leyendo últimamente "World War Z", y está majete...



Lo terminé hace una semana... :baba: Me encantó.

Ahora estoy empezando "Septiembre Zombi" .....Esto no tiene que ser bueno ::

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 12:23 ---------- El original se escribió a las 12:13 ----------

Hoygan! El sr. Nico es un tio cultivado!
Lo de *robar manzanas* viene de las pruebas de Heracles. En la undécima, tenía que robar manzanas (eran de oro y proporcionaban la inmortalidad) del jardín de las hespérides.








Lo que no se aprenda en este hilo no merece la pena ser aprendido ::


----------



## Felix (16 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo terminé hace una semana... :baba: Me encantó.
> 
> Ahora estoy empezando "Septiembre Zombi" .....Esto no tiene que ser bueno ::



Les agradeceria un listado con lo que consideren mejor del genero.


----------



## AssGaper (16 Mar 2012)

Leeros Apocalipsis Zombi, de Manel Loureiro, es EL MEJOR y más creible. Estan planteando hacer incluso la película.

World War Z es muy americano y peliculero y super irreal, ademas el tio cuando se pone describir un arma, se tira parrafos enteros y pasas pagina.


----------



## VOTIN (16 Mar 2012)

Las Ibertrolas aguantan ,les cuesta subir pero parece que aguantan
A mi me pudo el panico al ver el derrumbe de las 10,30 y pensar que se iba a 4,45 nuevamente.....

En fin,suerte y que veais las plusvis

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 12:28 ---------- El original se escribió a las 12:25 ----------

Si los yanquis vienen pepones a las 14,30 es posible que suba,pero como entren rojos esto sera una masacre


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Mar 2012)

Felix dijo:


> Les agradeceria un listado con lo que consideren mejor del genero.



Yo me he leido la saga Apocalipsis Z de Manel Loureiro, que está muy bien (3 libros). 

Luego Guerra Mundial Z (muy recomendable), aunque bueno, cuando se lo lea verá hay cosas poco realistas : como si un libro de zombies debiese ser realista, pero como en el caso de este libro lo pretende, se pueden discutir algunas cosas)

Ahora, como he comentado, estoy con Septiembre zombi. De momento no puedo opinar, ya que lo acabo de empezar.


----------



## tarrito (16 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> [/COLOR]Hoygan! El sr. Nico es un tio cultivado!
> Lo de *robar manzanas* viene de las pruebas de Heracles. En la undécima, tenía que robar manzanas (eran de oro y proporcionaban la inmortalidad) del jardín de las hespérides.
> 
> 
> ...



y eso que le cuelga entre las piernas a Maese Nico!!!??? :8:

es algo más que forero medio, no!? 

::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Mar 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Leeros Apocalipsis Zombi, de Manel Loureiro, es EL MEJOR y más creible. Estan planteando hacer incluso la película.
> 
> World War Z es muy americano y peliculero y super irreal, ademas el tio cuando se pone describir un arma, se tira parrafos enteros y pasas pagina.



Pues fíjese, a mi me encantó. Sobre todo cuando tocan los temas psicológicos, de estrategia militar, el horror de las batallas en las cloacas y tal. Me gustó, pero ya sabemos, para gustos colores.

El único pero, ¿que cojones hacían los zombies en el fondo del mar?. ¿Como coño hacían la respiración celular y obtener energía sin oxígeno? Joder, estoy fatal.... ::

Huelga decir que Apocalipsis zombi es buenísimo. Hasta mi _namorada _se puso a leerlo conmigo a la vez, y no, no es nada friki que digamos :8:

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 12:37 ---------- El original se escribió a las 12:35 ----------




Monlovi dijo:


> y eso que le cuelga entre las piernas a Maese Nico!!!??? :8:
> 
> es algo más que forero medio, no!?
> 
> ::



Joder-joder-joder como estamos. Es el bellocino de oro!!!!!!!!!!

(Y no, no es como llaman ahora a eso en argentina)


----------



## tarrito (16 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues fíjese, a mi me encantó. Sobre todo cuando tocan los temas psicológicos, de estrategia militar, el horror de las batallas en las cloacas y tal. Me gustó, pero ya sabemos, para gustos colores.
> 
> El único pero, ¿que cojones hacían los zombies en el fondo del mar?. ¿Como coño hacían la respiración celular y obtener energía sin oxígeno? Joder, estoy fatal.... ::
> 
> ...



onvre! pues no sé cómo se dice en Argentina ... pero Pecata le va a dar lo suyo, que lo sepa! :no:

relea, relea 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Mar 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> onvre! pues no sé cómo se dice en Argentina ... pero Pecata le va a dar lo suyo, que lo sepa! :no:
> 
> relea, relea 8:



No me sean tikismikis, he heredado los dedos de mi abuelo y mire, la v y la b estan juntas .

Además que pecata me atice, no se, no me parece una idea del todo desagradable... ::


----------



## AssGaper (16 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El único pero, ¿que cojones hacían los zombies en el fondo del mar?. ¿Como coño hacían la respiración celular y obtener energía sin oxígeno? Joder, estoy fatal...



Por eso te digo, zombis que cruzaban el atlantico... vamos que la presión de las profundidaes y las fuerzas de la naturaleza no iba con ellos.

Y cuando dicen que los submarinos no pueden hacer nada contra los zombis por que saturaban las helices y tal....menuda paja. En la batalla final, lo más patético y LOL que pude leer...::

Cierro Indice Italiano, plusvalia de 8 €...pfff. bueno, ya tengo para un cubata gratis esta noche.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Mar 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Por eso te digo, zombis que cruzaban el atlantico... vamos que la presión de las profundidaes y las fuerzas de la naturaleza no iba con ellos.
> 
> Y cuando dicen que los submarinos no pueden hacer nada contra los zombis por que saturaban las helices y tal....menuda paja. En la batalla final, lo más patético y LOL que pude leer...::



Pero que dice onvreeeeee

[YOUTUBE]354MU3l-25M[/YOUTUBE]

:XX:

Yo siempre me quedo con las cosas buenas de los libros, por lo general, los finales de las historias son casi siempre decepcionantes.


----------



## LOLO08 (16 Mar 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Entro en chicharreo: Natra. Pepón desde hace un mes.



Go!! Go!!! 7,56% de subida en lo que va de mañana!!!)


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No me sean tikismikis, he heredado los dedos de mi abuelo y mire, la v y la b estan juntas .
> 
> Además que pecata me atice, no se, no me parece una idea del todo desagradable... ::



Hoyga piratón, no me provoque...

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 12:58 ---------- El original se escribió a las 12:56 ----------




las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Recuerdan ARIAd? o
> 
> Que si comprábamos a 1,xx o a 2,xx... pues cotizan a 16$ ::
> 
> ...



Como para no acordarnos...
Yo recuerdo que las compré a 2,5, luego bajaron, hubo ahí espantada general, luego subieron a 2,5 de nuevo, y en cuanto entré en beneficios gracias al cambio de divisa vendí por si volvían a bajar... y a partir de ahí, subieron a los cielos.

DP sería el único que consiguió el yat... digo, embarcación de recreo.


----------



## LOLO08 (16 Mar 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Recuerdan ARIAd? o
> 
> Que si comprábamos a 1,xx o a 2,xx... pues cotizan a 16$ ::
> 
> ...



Coño!! con perdón...las del yat... y las churris!!!:rolleye:


----------



## Felix (16 Mar 2012)

¿Alguien me cuenta porque no se puede teclear yat..?
Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Mar 2012)

Felix dijo:


> ¿Alguien me cuenta porque no se puede teclear yat..?
> Gracias por adelantado.



No le entiendo, no se puede teclear el que?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Mar 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hoyga piratón, no me provoque...
> 
> ---------- Mensaje añadido a las 12:58 ---------- El original se escribió a las 12:56 ----------
> 
> ...



Las Yinglis, Hanwas y patriots son las Ariads de esta década :XX:


----------



## Janus (16 Mar 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> Janus, ¿sigues con tu posición bajista?
> 
> ¿Que tal lo del curro nuevo?



La sigo construyendo poco a poco. Evidentemente ahora está en rojo. Espero que se pueda tener un amplio reward.

Curro nuevo: La semana que viene les veo con el plan de negocio y modelo retributivo que les planteo. Espero que vaya OK.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Mar 2012)

Felix dijo:


> ¿Alguien me cuenta porque no se puede teclear yat..?
> Gracias por adelantado.



Creo que palabra Yat* =


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Mar 2012)

El Ibex es ridículo, esperpéntico. No se que hacemos insistiendo, la verdad.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Mar 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> El Ibex es ridículo, esperpéntico. No se que hacemos insistiendo, la verdad.



pero onvre cargue cortos :ouch:


----------



## tarrito (16 Mar 2012)

Felix dijo:


> ¿Alguien me cuenta porque no se puede teclear yat..?
> Gracias por adelantado.



ponga en google: "ariad don pepito hedge fund"

y a leer! 8:

por aquella época me enganché a este hilo ... y (joder) casi acabo comprando Ariad, Mesa y etc etc de la época 

qué jóvenes éramos! o


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Mar 2012)

Alguno de los nuevos sabria decirme como se dice esto en español? En ingles le dicen yachts creo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Alguno de los nuevos sabria decirme como se dice esto en español? En ingles le dicen yachts creo



barco blanco


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Mar 2012)

> Buenas tardes...
> 
> Ya estoy por aquí... el jueves no tuve tiempo de despedirme.
> 
> ...



Si mantuvo ahora tiene 3,5 millones de dolares, con razon no se pasa por el hilo el joputa
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
. es aun pobre y tiene que trabajar :XX:


----------



## ASAKOPACO (16 Mar 2012)

Siguiente parada 8355???


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo que dice en ese texto no creo que sea para juzgar a Cárpatos, da una información muy interesante:
> 
> 1.- Los gnus han estado comprando y ahora dejan de comprar pero no venden.
> 2.- La mayoría de hedge no se ponen cortos y están esperando para ponerse largos en cuanto el S&P pierda solo 5-10 puntos más.
> ...



Otra prueba más, Mulder=Cárpatos

_Emental_, queridos foreros.


----------



## ASAKOPACO (16 Mar 2012)

Recuerden 13.30 h dato IPC EEUU.

Petardazo inminente.


----------



## Xof Dub (16 Mar 2012)

Abandono el autobús Ibertrolero

vendidas a 4,504, lo que me reporta unas plusvis de 0,153 leuros por accion

buena suerte a los que permanezcan dentro

4 operaciones: 3 victorias/ 1 empate


----------



## VOTIN (16 Mar 2012)

No parece estar muy motivado el ibex este......
Plano,plano,plano.....
Parece la calma que precede a la tormenta....


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> No parece estar muy motivado el ibex este......
> Plano,plano,plano.....
> Parece la calma que precede a la tormenta....



la tormenta de guano


----------



## Felix (16 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Alguno de los nuevos sabria decirme como se dice esto en español? En ingles le dicen yachts creo



Y luego si eso que traiga el nivel de bolas.. ese no hombre el grande!


----------



## ponzi (16 Mar 2012)

Que cierre esperais para hoy en el ibex? Estoy pensando en vender el fondo hoy o la semana que viene


----------



## faraico (16 Mar 2012)

enviada orden de venta en iberddrola a 4,54...me quedaría fuera de mercado completamente a la espera


----------



## bronx5 (16 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> enviada orden de venta en iberddrola a 4,54...me quedaría fuera de mercado completamente a la espera



IBE a 4.519.. compré a 4.46 (incluyendo las comisiones) no sé si vender o aguantar... gano para pipas porque mis inversiones son pequeñas pero por lo menos no pierdo... ¿Qué hago??? ¿Cómo viene USA?


----------



## ponzi (16 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> enviada orden de venta en iberddrola a 4,54...me quedaría fuera de mercado completamente a la espera











Xof Dub dijo:


> Abandono el autobús Ibertrolero
> 
> vendidas a 4,504, lo que me reporta unas plusvis de 0,153 leuros por accion
> 
> ...



Como aguantais -0,3 centimos en contra y en cuanto esta un poco verde la vendeis? Es un chollo de empresa y por debajo de su valor contable y en julio caen 2 dividendos. No es que ganen 2800 mill al año es que esconden 7900 mill en su cash flow de operaciones de los cuales mas de 2500 son amortizaciones libres de impuestos , dinero que reinvierte ampliando su negocio a traves del cash flow de inversion. Mas 3000 mill extra que esconden dentro de su abultada deuda de 27000 mill de deficit tarifario que pagaremos todos los españoles a traves de 3 generosas subidas de luz y de pequeños impuestos extra a los carburantes.


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Mar 2012)

Como sigáis vendiendo todos los que habéis estado atrapados en Iberdrola vais a desplomar la cotización.

Y luego Mulder os detecta como leoncios camuflados en su p-IA.


----------



## bronx5 (16 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Como aguantais -0,3 centimos en contra y en cuanto esta un poco verde la vendeis? Es un chollo de empresa y por debajo de su valor contable y en julio caen 2 dividendos. No es que ganen 2800 mill al año es que esconden 7900 mill en su cash flow de operaciones de los cuales mas de 2500 son amortizaciones libres de impuestos , dinero que reinvierte ampliando su negocio a traves del cash flow de inversion. Mas 3000 mill extra que esconden dentro de su abultada deuda de 27000 mill de deficit tarifario que pagaremos todos los españoles a traves de 3 generosas subidas de luz y de pequeños impuestos extra a los carburantes.



Mi plan era aguantar hasta 5 o más, pero es que soy un cagao...


----------



## ponzi (16 Mar 2012)

bronx5 dijo:


> IBE a 4.519.. compré a 4.46 (incluyendo las comisiones) no sé si vender o aguantar... gano para pipas porque mis inversiones son pequeñas pero por lo menos no pierdo... ¿Qué hago??? ¿Cómo viene USA?



Yo voy hasta el final


----------



## bronx5 (16 Mar 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Como sigáis vendiendo todos los que habéis estado atrapados en Iberdrola vais a desplomar la cotización.
> 
> Y luego Mulder os detecta como leoncios camuflados en su p-IA.



No te creas, yo vendo justo antes de que venga pepón, o pepón viene justo después de que yo venda, lo tengo comprobado :´(


----------



## faraico (16 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Como aguantais -0,3 centimos en contra y en cuanto esta un poco verde la vendeis? Es un chollo de empresa y por debajo de su valor contable y en julio caen 2 dividendos. No es que ganen 2800 mill al año es que esconden 7900 mill en su cash flow de operaciones de los cuales mas de 2500 son amortizaciones libres de impuestos , dinero que reinvierte ampliando su negocio a traves del cash flow de inversion. Mas 3000 mill extra que esconden dentro de su abultada deuda de 27000 mill de deficit tarifario que pagaremos todos los españoles a traves de 3 generosas subidas de luz y de pequeños impuestos extra a los carburantes.



Ya Ponzi...pero el problema es que estando todo tan alto....veo muy posible que caiga y eso arrastre al Ibex y por consiguiente a IBE....

Ese es mi miedo.

No dudo que sea mal precio pero sí creo que se podrá comprar más abajo.


----------



## bronx5 (16 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo voy hasta el final



¿Si las vieses bajar de 4 no venderías?


----------



## ponzi (16 Mar 2012)

bronx5 dijo:


> Mi plan era aguantar hasta 5 o más, pero es que soy un cagao...



Yo lo veo un negocio estable mas o menos facil de comprender y sin demasiada competencia. No voy a vender por debajo de su valor contable lo tengo muy claro.Cuanto mas tarden en recomprar las acciones mas caro pondre mi precio de salida, si tardan poco ese precio estara entre 5,1-5,5


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo lo veo un negocio estable mas o menos facil de comprender y sin demasiada competencia. No voy a vender por debajo de su valor contable lo tengo muy claro.Cuanto mas tarden en recomprar las acciones mas caro pondre mi precio de salida, si tardan poco ese precio estara entre 5,1-5,5



ponga stop loss amigo :ouch:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (16 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No voy a vender por debajo de su valor contable lo tengo muy claro.Cuanto mas tarden en recomprar las acciones mas caro pondre mi precio de salida, si tardan poco ese precio estara entre 5,1-5,5



Parece un argumento de los guionistas de "no voy a vender por menos de lo que me costó" o "antes de malvender lo quemo" 

¿De verdad no pondría SL para entrar más abajo? :ouch:


----------



## plusvis (16 Mar 2012)

No sé si habrá salido antes en el hilo (a veces es imposible seguirlo al día):

Seguimiento de tendencias de acuerdo a los ciclos (165/168)

Para los largos, es cuestión de paciencia. Personalmente, espero que tenga razón


----------



## Xof Dub (16 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> enviada orden de venta en iberddrola a 4,54...me quedaría fuera de mercado completamente a la espera



suerte, a ver si cuela
yo me quede el miércoles con la miel en los labios por querer arañar unos centimos y puse la orde a 4,47 tras haberla puesto primero a 4,46...luego se vino to p'abajo y acabo en 4,399

asi que como no terminaba de estar muy a gusto con el valor y no me apetecía quedarme un fin de semana dentro con los nubarrones de guano al acecho... aplique lo de más vale pajaro en mano... y al menos para el recibo de unos mesecillos ya les he sacado


----------



## Felix (16 Mar 2012)

He leido un poco el foro de aquellos maravillos años y parece que el tal DP era un leoncio que dejaba bastante carne en los huesos para la microfauna de la sabana ¿No?


----------



## Buffet libre (16 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ponga stop loss amigo :ouch:



Sr. Muertoviviente. Si no es mucha molestia podria decir por donde puedo poner el stop loss en ibex, es que en este viaje voy con usted. 
Y por cierto ahora mismo ya estoy ::::


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Mar 2012)

Buffet libre dijo:


> Sr. Muertoviviente. Si no es mucha molestia podria decir por donde puedo poner el stop loss en ibex, es que en este viaje voy con usted.
> Y por cierto ahora mismo ya estoy ::::



¿ va ustec corto ? no creo que vaya a necesitar stop loss es lo que tiene cargar cortos junto a MV  

por decir algo yo pondria SL a la superacion de la bajista que coincide con la mm200 mas o menos en 8750 pero por mas vuelta que le doy es casi imposible que no guaneemos de lo lindo


----------



## Xof Dub (16 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Como aguantais -0,3 centimos en contra y en cuanto esta un poco verde la vendeis? Es un chollo de empresa y por debajo de su valor contable y en julio caen 2 dividendos. No es que ganen 2800 mill al año es que esconden 7900 mill en su cash flow de operaciones de los cuales mas de 2500 son amortizaciones libres de impuestos , dinero que reinvierte ampliando su negocio a traves del cash flow de inversion. Mas 3000 mill extra que esconden dentro de su abultada deuda de 27000 mill de deficit tarifario que pagaremos todos los españoles a traves de 3 generosas subidas de luz y de pequeños impuestos extra a los carburantes.



cria de gacela soy o


----------



## faraico (16 Mar 2012)

Enga que me animo a poner un grafiquito...

DESCORRELACIÓN DAX - IBEX35







Ahí se cuece algo...ienso:

Desde Enero 10 nos hemos caído....:8:

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 14:51 ---------- El original se escribió a las 14:49 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> ¿ va ustec corto ? no creo que vaya a necesitar stop loss es lo que tiene cargar cortos junto a MV
> 
> por decir algo yo pondria SL a la superacion de la bajista que coincide con la mm200 mas o menos en 8750 pero por mas vuelta que le doy es casi imposible que no guaneemos de lo lindo



Para los que no operamos con indices y menos aún con cortos...un SL de 300 puntos a cuanto equivale....si por ejemplo, se invierten 10.000 euros?ienso:


----------



## Pepe Broz (16 Mar 2012)

De Carpatos:

Bankia 
Bankia recompra 1.000 millones de euros


Esto lo harán con el dinero del BCE? 
Si no lo hicieran el valor estaria en 2?


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Enga que me animo a poner un grafiquito...
> 
> DESCORRELACIÓN DAX - IBEX35
> 
> ...



yo voy con derivados , 300 punteques me costarian alrededor de 15 mil eurillos ienso:


----------



## faraico (16 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> yo voy con derivados , 300 punteques me costarian alrededor de 15 mil eurillos ienso:



Y la ganancia es igual???

Si baja 300 puntos se gana 15.000 euros??


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Y la ganancia es igual???
> 
> Si baja 300 puntos se gana 15.000 euros??



algo menos por el tema de spread


----------



## << 49 >> (16 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Enga que me animo a poner un grafiquito...
> 
> DESCORRELACIÓN DAX - IBEX35



Insisto: El DAX es un índice de rendimiento total que incluye los dividendos y el IBEX es un índice de precios y los descuenta. Habría que comparar el DAX con el índice IBEX con dividendos, que también existe pero es mucho menos conocido.


----------



## faraico (16 Mar 2012)

POnzi salvo peponazo de última hora seguimos en el barco iberdrolico


----------



## bronx5 (16 Mar 2012)

Pregunta para los expertos, ¿cómo véis FLUIDRA? Es una empresa dedicada al tratamiento de agua, el valor está muy pepón últimamente, puede que se vea beneficiada por la privatización de los canales de agua potable? Y esto los leoncios ya lo saben y están metiendo???


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No me sean tikismikis, he heredado los dedos de mi abuelo y mire, la v y la b estan juntas .
> 
> Además que pecata me atice, no se, no me parece una idea del todo desagradable... ::



Ten en cuenta que es vasca y de una torta te envía a la luna ::


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Mar 2012)

Pepon es mi pastor.

Gatito te van a romper el ojal.


----------



## faraico (16 Mar 2012)

Pepon para todo menos para IBE que se ha estancado...madre mia como está esto...


----------



## FranR (16 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> IBEX canal principal
> 
> *8460-8386*
> 
> ...



Canal recorrido de cabo a rabo, ahora tocaría salir y explorar nuevos territorios.

Espero que sea abajo, si no, nos vemos en los 8650.:cook:


----------



## VOTIN (16 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo voy hasta el final



Yo compre ibe a 5 y me sali tambien cerca de 5 perdiendo unos 100 euros::
luego compre a 4,5 y me he vuelto a salir palmando 120 €::
Cuando este a 3,5 entrare y me vengare ::
Le ganare 1000 € y a otra cosa........


----------



## Estilicón (16 Mar 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Gatito te van a romper el ojal.



Que falta de fe.

Cuando cierre su posición corta abierta, escriba el mensaje diciendo que cierra el corto y ponga la captura de pantalla para que se vea donde entró, salió y su ganancia de 5 euros por pip, lo vais a flipar. 

Mal pensados.


----------



## VOTIN (16 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> algo menos por el tema de spread



Como le de por peponear te van a dejar el culo mas pelao que el de un mono,estos gringos son muy cabrones y leen el hilo::
Ya llevas 2500 eurillos en contra.......


----------



## faraico (16 Mar 2012)

Iberdrolas en 4,539....vamos bonitas...un 0,001 más....


----------



## VOTIN (16 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Iberdrolas en 4,539....vamos bonitas...un 0,001 más....



Que rabias me das::
Yo he huido como un cobarde sin resistir:´(
y encima cuando miro como suben los hotelessssssss:´(


----------



## faraico (16 Mar 2012)

Están fuera!!

Para el cine hoy, invitando a la parienta y todo (sin palomitas)

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 16:49 ---------- El original se escribió a las 16:47 ----------




VOTIN dijo:


> Que rabias me das::
> Yo he huido como un cobarde sin resistir:´(
> y encima cuando miro como suben los hotelessssssss:´(



Más rabia te va a dar ahora...cada vez que faraico vende....la acción peponea....:Baile::Baile:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Como le de por peponear te van a dejar el culo mas pelao que el de un mono,estos gringos son muy cabrones y leen el hilo::
> Ya llevas 2500 eurillos en contra.......



Omvreeee no nos pasemos, le sobra un cero. Pierde 25 pipos, 20 con spread, 200 euretes en contra, pero eso no es nada para alguien que por TECNICO esta en los grandes movimientos, que no es tradellllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Estilicón (16 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Iberdrolas en 4,539....vamos bonitas...un 0,001 más....



Enhorabuena


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2012)

El último leuro que lo gane otro :fiufiu:


----------



## diosmercado (16 Mar 2012)

Guaaa..... que?? esto sigue pepon hasta nueva orden y "sanse"-acabo . Que aburrimiento, quiero un certificado tonuelisticoo shaaaa!!


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Guaaa..... que?? esto sigue pepon hasta nueva orden y "sanse"-acabo . Que aburrimiento, quiero un certificado tonuelisticoo shaaaa!!



Ahora toca ser prudente ::


----------



## VOTIN (16 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Guaaa..... que?? esto sigue pepon hasta nueva orden y "sanse"-acabo . Que aburrimiento, quiero un certificado tonuelisticoo shaaaa!!



El ibex se va a 8500 como plataforma para atacar los 9000


----------



## Estilicón (16 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Omvreeee no nos pasemos, le sobra un cero. Pierde 25 pipos, 20 con spread, 200 euretes en contra, pero eso no es nada para alguien que por TECNICO esta en los grandes movimientos, que no es tradellllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



No, no :no:. O me he equivocado con el calculo o si 300 puntos en contra son 15000 euros de pérdida, entonces son 50 euros el punto, 5 euros el pip.

60 puntos en contra entonces serían 3000 euros, ¿no?. Bueno, 2500 con spread . 

En fin, cuando cierre la operación y nos lo enseñe saldremos de dudas.


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> *Omvreeee *no nos pasemos, le sobra un cero. Pierde 25 pipos, 20 con spread, 200 euretes en contra, pero eso no es nada para alguien que por TECNICO esta en los grandes movimientos, que no es tradellllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Se dice o*n*vre. Estoy harta de las faltas de ortografía de este hilo.


----------



## ponzi (16 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo compre ibe a 5 y me sali tambien cerca de 5 perdiendo unos 100 euros::
> luego compre a 4,5 y me he vuelto a salir palmando 120 €::
> Cuando este a 3,5 entrare y me vengare ::
> Le ganare 1000 € y a otra cosa........



Hasta 5,2-5,5 nada.Si caen a 4,1 piramido y a 3,7 meto a saco. A esperar


----------



## FranR (16 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> No, no :no:. O me he equivocado con el calculo o si 300 puntos en contra son 15000 euros de pérdida, entonces son 50 euros el punto, 5 euros el pip.
> 
> 60 puntos en contra entonces serían 3000 euros, ¿no?. Bueno, 2500 con spread .
> 
> En fin, cuando cierre la operación y nos lo enseñe saldremos de dudas.



No la cerrará, porque algo que no está abierto no puede cerrarse. De todas formas cambiará de tercio dentro de un rato prudente, especialmente si nos vamos muy en su contra.

En ese momento dirá el stop hizo su trabajo. Si en ese rato prudencial se da la vuelta y empieza a ganar, entonces dirá algo así como "los leoncios no pueden con M.V., los conozco".

Es el típico onanista de las ganancias virtuales que pulula por los foros de bolsa.

Lo mejor que he hecho ignorarlo ..


Por cierto esto ni cae ni sube ni na de ná....

Mientras tanto siguen saliendo noticias con respecto al crudo, ayer Obama y Cameron 
hoy esto

Iran Cut off From Global Financial System - ABC News

Con esta frase:

"It's tightening the noose," said Ali Ansari, an expert on the Middle East at the London-based Chatham House think tank. "It will just reinforce what's already been happening."

Algo está pasando y no sabemos que.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Mar 2012)

El triangulero roto, que esos son sus inicios, dijo que el operaba con contratos grandes del ibex, y yo entendi el contrato futuro ibex con 10 € pip. No se en su cuenta virtual como se computaran las ganancias. TRADELLLLLL no, TROLLLLLLLLL

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 17:17 ---------- El original se escribió a las 17:16 ----------

¿Donde estan aquellos 1000 puntos? ¿Donde estan?


----------



## ponzi (16 Mar 2012)

bronx5 dijo:


> Pregunta para los expertos, ¿cómo véis FLUIDRA? Es una empresa dedicada al tratamiento de agua, el valor está muy pepón últimamente, puede que se vea beneficiada por la privatización de los canales de agua potable? Y esto los leoncios ya lo saben y están metiendo???



Fluidra la comente hace como dos semanas cuando estaba a 2,1. Yo la veo muy buena empresa, bien posicionada (eeuu,alemania y china),poco endeudada y con muchas posibilidades de expansion.Se me fue por falta de liquidez. Si baja de 2,2 entrare.Esta bien para diversificar la cartera.De las medianas y peq empresas yo apuesto por fluidra,nh,almirall, todas estan poco endeudadas y con negocios donde destacan, por ultimo corporacion alba y adolfo dominguez cotizan muy por debajo de lo que valen.


----------



## VOTIN (16 Mar 2012)

Como baje repsol a 18 me va tocar piramidar,se siente.....


----------



## ponzi (16 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> POnzi salvo peponazo de última hora seguimos en el barco iberdrolico



Como se hacen de rogar las ibes con sus molinillos. A riesgo de tragarme mis palabras "aguanto iberdrola hasta que me paguen hasta el ultimo centimo que pido por ellas"


----------



## FranR (16 Mar 2012)

The clock is ticking closer to the midnight hour regarding a strike in Iran. Israel might do it alone, but will likely have the backing of the U.S.

Is a war imminent, or are these moves just meant to scare Iran? Here are 5 signs that have piled up very recently.
1.SWIFT Cuts Iran Off: The international institution responsible for around 80 percent of the world’s financial transactions announced that it will cut off Iranian financial institutions from its system from Saturday. This unprecedented move is a big blow to Iran, and follows up on EU sanctions.
2.Majority in Israeli cabinet for strike: Israeli newspaper Maariv (Hebrew link, quote in English) by Ben Caspit saying that 8 out of 14 Israeli cabinet members now support a strike on Iran’s nuclear facilities. The cabinet can give Prime Minister Netanyahu the green light for a strike, at the time he sees fit.
3.Netanyahu preparing Israeli public: The Israeli Prime Minister continues the tough rhetoric against Iran also after coming back from his long visit in the US. Analysts see this as a preparation of the Israeli public for a war.
4.Using Oil Reserves: There was a report, later denied, that the US and the U.K. decided on releasing oil from the emergency reserves in order to lower prices. This could be another preparation.
5.“Last Chance” Warning: According to Russian sources, U.S. Secretary of State Hillary Clinton asked the Russians to send a message to Iran that the upcoming 6-nation talks with Iran are the last chance before military action.

Needless to say, oil prices certainly play a role in the considerations of all sides. Iran is the world’s 5th largest producer of oil, and sits on the Straights of Hormuz, where 40 percent of the world’s shipments pass through.

All these moves could mount to a preparation for a U.S.-backed Israeli strike against Iran’s nuclear facilities. It could also just add to pressure against Iran, trying to force it to comply without really engaging in military action.

There are many other interests that push leaders to higher rhetoric, such as internal politics. 

Further reading:
How will Currencies React to a conflict in Iran? – Apart from the rise in oil prices, currencies will certainly shake.
Report: Gold for Oil: India and Iran Ditch Dollar – This might become reality with the SWIFT cutoff.
Will Oil Prices Go Down an Elevator? – History suggest that oil will be depressed afterwards, for a long time.


----------



## wetpiñata (16 Mar 2012)

Ha llegado hora de ir saliendo.. Gracias a Mulder por su visión mañanera.


----------



## atman (16 Mar 2012)

El SP está en día típico de apertura alcista con correción y pérdidas al cierre. Posiblemente importantes... pero claro... como ese es el escenario que muchos descontamos... pues igual esto no para de subir hasta las nubes... 

Yo sigo a la mía, que ya saben todos cual es... el día que yo me ponga largo en serio... no sé que puede llegar a pasar...


----------



## FranR (16 Mar 2012)

30 puntos arriba el chulibex en subasta...al fondo la puerta, circulen.


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Mar 2012)

Vaya arreón le han dado al SAN al final. Máximos del día hoyga, y por 3 cts. nada menos...

Ya me queda menos para recuperar mi dignidad. Y mi pasta.


----------



## Janus (16 Mar 2012)

Amigos, una vez superado el 1377, ya no es posible discernir donde puede darse la vuelta. Lo va a hacer seguro pero lo mismo lo hace 40 puntos más arriba, o más.

No queda otra que acompañar las subidas muy ajustados en stop (las velas diarias son estrechas por total ausencia de volatilidad) y estar preparados para la futura corrección .... que se espera relevante por la regla de la proporcionalidad.


----------



## ponzi (16 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Como baje repsol a 18 me va tocar piramidar,se siente.....



Voy a intentar la semana que viene vender el fondo y pillar mas liquidez. Tengo q analizar bien repsol, es una de mis pretendidas.


----------



## Estilicón (16 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El triangulero roto, que esos son sus inicios, dijo que el operaba con contratos grandes del ibex, y yo entendi el contrato futuro ibex con 10 € pip. No se en su cuenta virtual como se computaran las ganancias. TRADELLLLLL no, TROLLLLLLLLL
> 
> ---------- Mensaje añadido a las 17:17 ---------- El original se escribió a las 17:16 ----------
> 
> ¿Donde estan aquellos 1000 puntos? ¿Donde estan?



Yo le he quitado del ignore por lo que decía ghkghk. Y me encuentro con que dice expresiones como "el jran MV" (sigue igual de perdonavidas y por cierto que lo de "jran" es una expresión de la guardería y el no participa por allí, al menos con ese nick ienso y además dice que hace operaciones a 5 euros el pip, y luego usa el prorealtime limitado y gratuito por no pagar 20 euros al mes. 

Yo lo sentiría si alguien que lee este hilo y no sabe de que va la vaina, se deje influir y crea a pies juntillas al primero que va de guru y presumiendo de triunfos y que si quieres ganar tienes que seguirle porque puede llevarse un palo.Se puede entrar, leer opiniones, dar las tuyas, pero nunca recomendar nada ni decir que hagan lo mismo que tu porque eres un guru. Es que ni se me ocurriría implicar a nadie en mis operaciones porque me sentiría fatal si le hago perder dinero a alguien. Y los que llevamos tiempo sabemos que este tío desvió un objetivo por 1000 puntos.

Dicho lo cual, lo devuelvo al ignore definitivamente.


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Con esta frase:
> 
> "It's tightening the noose," said Ali Ansari, an expert on the Middle East at the London-based Chatham House think tank. "It will just reinforce what's already been happening."
> 
> Algo está pasando y no sabemos que.



Algo malo .....

El SP sólo ha estado subiendo por la liquidez de la FED.


----------



## VOTIN (16 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Voy a intentar la semana que viene vender el fondo y pillar mas liquidez. Tengo q analizar bien repsol, es una de mis pretendidas.



No tengas prisas ,yo tengo 500 a 20 euros::
esperando un rebote
Pero lo cierto es que el 50% de lo movido hoy ha sido en la subasta de cierre y
terminando en minimos 18,x sobre 12 mm de los 25
Estan colocando papel a lo bestia y en las robastas de cierre colocan mogollon,
Puede que 18 tampoco sea el suelo relevante y piquen hacia 16
Un tiro pudiera ser 18 y otro a 17 y si siguiera .......pues a 16 ya el ultimo


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Mar 2012)

:XX: como son estos ejpeculadores , mantenemos los cortos con un par 

la verdad no me esperaba esta subida y el volumen tan alto ,me quede dormido y me acabo de levantar :ouch:


----------



## bronx5 (16 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Fluidra la comente hace como dos semanas cuando estaba a 2,1. Yo la veo muy buena empresa, bien posicionada (eeuu,alemania y china),poco endeudada y con muchas posibilidades de expansion.Se me fue por falta de liquidez. Si baja de 2,2 entrare.Esta bien para diversificar la cartera.De las medianas y peq empresas yo apuesto por fluidra,nh,almirall, todas estan poco endeudadas y con negocios donde destacan, por ultimo corporacion alba y adolfo dominguez cotizan muy por debajo de lo que valen.



Ok, gracias, a conseguir un poco de liquidez para cogerla más abajo.

Ya me gustaría a mí poder leer todos los posts.

Saludos.


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigos, una vez superado el 1377, ya no es posible discernir donde puede darse la vuelta. Lo va a hacer seguro pero lo mismo lo hace 40 puntos más arriba, o más.
> 
> No queda otra que acompañar las subidas muy ajustados en stop (las velas diarias son estrechas por total ausencia de volatilidad) y estar preparados para la futura corrección .... que se espera relevante por la regla de la proporcionalidad.



totalmente de acuerdo, ya hasta el 1500 si les da la gana :cook:

y lo de iran, aunq pesa mas la opinion del mariscal de campo pollastre, no tiene facil solucion pq son muchos objetivos, distribuidos por todo el pais y doblemente protegidos (armas y toneladas de roca)....... no es lo mismo cargarse cientificos nucleares iranies o infectar sus sistemas informaticos q destruir su fuerza aerea, controlar sus misiles balisticos y meter unos pepinazos a intalaciones a muchos metros de profundidad......... solo usa y su superioridad armamentistica tienen posibilidad de exito......... si israel no lo hizo ya (con lo q le gustan las politicas de hechos consumados) es pq sabe q con sus medios solo haria el ridiculo


----------



## ponzi (16 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> No tengas prisas ,yo tengo 500 a 20 euros::
> esperando un rebote
> Pero lo cierto es que el 50% de lo movido hoy ha sido en la subasta de cierre y
> terminando en minimos 18,x sobre 12 mm de los 25
> ...



Gracias por el consejo.Habra que hacer un seguimiento concienzudo de las prestadas, son un indicador excepcional de la direccion de los leoncios.


----------



## faraico (16 Mar 2012)

joder, llevo toda la mañana deshojando la margarita que si compro prisa si o no....al cierre echo un ojo a ver como la han dejado y veo que la han subido un 6% :ouch:


----------



## wetpiñata (16 Mar 2012)

Respecto a lo que comentaba Mulder sobre los votantes americanos. Parece que ya están maduritos.

America sobre Irán


----------



## faraico (16 Mar 2012)

Respecto a lo de Irán....

Mi visión es que Israel no hará nada.

Los que sí harán serán los EEUU lanzando misiles a puntos clave desde sitios que no puedan ser alcanzados (0 killed) a modo de amenaza a Irán de "o dejas que mi gente inspeccione hasta el último rincón de tus centrales o esto es sólo el comienzo...y que ni se te ocurra contestarme con algún pepino porque si no, te cae la del pulpo"

Esto en caso de que sea verdad lo del miedo a las armas nucleares (que yo no me lo creo, incluso científicos USA dijeron que los iranies tardarían lustros en conseguirla).

Si es por petroleo, se pone otro gobierno como en Irak y se acabó.

Los rusos no se van a meter (todo tiene un precio), ya que hay armamento clave demandado or Irán que pdría hacer pupa a EEUU que los rusos no se lo venden...como los misiles antiaereos S300.

slaudos


----------



## atman (16 Mar 2012)

Adolfo dominguez? yo le veo un futuro un poco oscuro... tanto a corto, como a medio,... puede haber hecho suelo? pues sí... pero debería de probarlo al menos otra vez ¿no? Ahí habría punto de entrada...

¿o es puro sentimiento contrario?


----------



## Estilicón (16 Mar 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> y lo de iran, aunq pesa mas la opinion del mariscal de campo pollastre, no tiene facil solucion pq son muchos objetivos, distribuidos por todo el pais y doblemente protegidos (armas y toneladas de roca)....... no es lo mismo cargarse cientificos nucleares iranies o infectar sus sistemas informaticos q destruir su fuerza aerea, controlar sus misiles balisticos y meter unos pepinazos a intalaciones a muchos metros de profundidad......... solo usa y su superioridad armamentistica tienen posibilidad de exito......... si israel no lo hizo ya (con lo q le gustan las politicas de hechos consumados) es pq sabe q con sus medios solo haria el ridiculo



Israel en mi opinión tiene la fuerza suficiente como para ganarle una guerra a Irán porque sin tener en cuenta su potencia nuclear, ya tienen un arsenal. Ya le ha ganado guerras a Siria, Egipto, etc. El problema de Israel es si lanza un ataque contra Irán sino ha habido agresión previa por parte de este, porque puede enervar al resto de paises de la zona y eso sería tirar una cerilla a un polvorín. Si no me equivoco, solo Egipto y Jordania tienen acuerdos de paz. Líbano, Siria, Palestina y los demás de la zona, no. Y Egipto pronto estará en manos de los fundamentalistas (ya han ganado las elecciones), y como mucho cariño a Israel no tienen, es posible que los acuerdos de Camp David se vayan por el wc.

Por eso están actuando con mucha cautela en el tema nuclear iraní. Pero como la cosa se vaya de las manos y se vean sin otra, usarán la fuerza para parar la carrera nuclear iraní sí o sí.


----------



## ponzi (16 Mar 2012)

atman dijo:


> Adolfo dominguez? yo le veo un futuro un poco oscuro... tanto a corto, como a medio,... ¿sentimiento contrario?



A dia de hoy estan mal.Pero no estan muy endeudados y la empresa cotiza a unos 40 mill.La he comentado porque puede resolver sus problemas y mejorar su negocio incrementando sus ventas.Si se reestructura valdra mucho mas.Es una operativa muy arriesgada porque se depende demasiado de las mismas personas que la han llevado a esta situacion.Lo ideal seria comprar la empresa entera y reestructurarla al margen de sus actuales jefes.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Mar 2012)

Buenas again , esta mañana por poco me quedo sin cobrar por que me lo estaba pasando de lo lindo en el hilo ::


Joder entre unas cosas y otras llegue al banco y chaparon justo despues de entrar yo :fiufiu:

Si tuviera tiempo me metia de cabeza , me lo paso pipa aunque pierda " hoygan" y si gano la zuloeforia es un aliciente alucinanteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :XX::XX::XX:

¿ alguno ha robado manzanas con el TT o no hicieron caso y siguieron cortos hasta el cierre ? ::


----------



## wetpiñata (16 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Respecto a lo de Irán....
> 
> Mi visión es que Israel no hará nada.
> 
> ...



Yo sigo pensando que intentarán partirse los mocos fuera del bar (estrecho) para que no se vea como un ataque directo. Lo del sistema swift y todo lo que hagan para cabrearlos va por ahí. Pero ojo que a la pregunta "Do you support or oppose taking military action against Iran if there is evidence that Iran is building nuclear weapons even if it causes gasoline and fuel prices in the United States to go up?" un 53% de la gente está a favor. Como suba más tienen pista libre para meterse con todo lo gordo.

Y respecto a los que miran más miedo me dan los chinos, que son a los que realmente les interesa todo ese petroleo.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (16 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> 30 puntos arriba el chulibex en subasta...al fondo la puerta, circulen.


----------



## atman (16 Mar 2012)

Adolfo Dominguez no es Inditex ni Mango. Su negocio básicamente está en España y su posicionamiento... tampoco "me parece" bueno. Comparando volumenes de negocio y resultados yo diría que anda en la cuerda floja sin que haya visos de "nada". Yo no la veo ni para M&A, ni para buy-in...


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Israel en mi opinión tiene la fuerza suficiente como para ganarle una guerra a Irán porque sin tener en cuenta su potencia nuclear, ya tienen un arsenal. Ya le ha ganado guerras a Siria, Egipto, etc. El problema de Israel es si lanza un ataque contra Irán sino ha habido agresión previa por parte de este, porque puede enervar al resto de paises de la zona y eso sería tirar una cerilla a un polvorín. Si no me equivoco, solo Egipto y Jordania tienen acuerdos de paz. Líbano, Siria, Palestina y los demás de la zona, no. Y Egipto pronto estará en manos de los fundamentalistas (ya han ganado las elecciones), y como mucho cariño a Israel no tienen, es posible que los acuerdos de Camp David se vayan por el wc.
> 
> Por eso están actuando con mucha cautela en el tema nuclear iraní. Pero como la cosa se vaya de las manos y se vean sin otra, usarán la fuerza para parar la carrera nuclear iraní sí o sí.



aunque israel ataque nadie saldra en apoyo de iran (quizas rusos y chinos, pero no los paises arabes)..... las ultimas acciones belicas de israel nadie hizo nada....invasion a libano, segunda intifada...... si israel no ataca a iran es pq sabe q no tiene ni elemento sorpresa ni superioridad tactica ni armamento para tener exito con plena seguridad

cuando se alargan las lineas de aprovisionamiento no es lo mismo q cuando tienes tus polvorines y bases de aprovisionamiento a unos pocos cientos de kilometros y tampoco es lo mismo cuando una operacion de rescate es factible pq estas apoyando a infanteria para q avance respecto a "si me derriban me hacen prisionero estos barbudos"

quizas sea mas una lucha de misiles q de aviones....... pero creo q USA tiene dos portaviones en la zona..... quien sabe.......


----------



## ponzi (16 Mar 2012)

atman dijo:


> Adolfo Dominguez no es Inditex ni Mango. Su negocio básicamente está en España y su posicionamiento... tampoco "me parece" bueno. Comparando volumenes de negocio y resultados yo diría que anda en la cuerda floja sin que haya visos de "nada". Yo no la veo ni para M&A, ni para buy-in...



Tiene que mejorar muchas cosas pero 40 mill de euros por toda la empr es ridiculo


----------



## wetpiñata (16 Mar 2012)

atman dijo:


> Adolfo Dominguez no es Inditex ni Mango. Su negocio básicamente está en España y su posicionamiento... tampoco "me parece" bueno. Comparando volumenes de negocio y resultados yo diría que anda en la cuerda floja sin que haya visos de "nada". Yo no la veo ni para M&A, ni para buy-in...



Ni Mango es Inditex. Mango está tocada en ventas pero es que además el Sr. Andic se metió en asuntos inmobiliarios que no acabaron bien y bancarios que a saber como terminan. Mango no puede ser ejemplo en este sentido al lado de Inditex aunque si que quizás destaca de Adolfo Dominguez que ya está en la UVI. La diferencia es que Mango no cotiza (ni lo hará nunca) y AD ahí está para atrapar a alguno.


----------



## Estilicón (16 Mar 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> aunque israel ataque nadie saldra en apoyo de iran (quizas rusos y chinos, pero no los paises arabes)..... las ultimas acciones belicas de israel nadie hizo nada....invasion a libano, segunda intifada...... si israel no ataca a iran es pq sabe q no tiene ni elemento sorpresa ni superioridad tactica ni armamento para tener exito con plena seguridad
> 
> cuando se alargan las lineas de aprovisionamiento no es lo mismo q cuando tienes tus polvorines y bases de aprovisionamiento a unos pocos cientos de kilometros y tampoco es lo mismo cuando una operacion de rescate es factible pq estas apoyando a infanteria para q avance respecto a "si me derriban me hacen prisionero estos barbudos"
> 
> quizas sea mas una lucha de misiles q de aviones....... pero creo q USA tiene dos portaviones en la zona..... quien sabe.......



No sé, a mi me parece que no, pero bueno. 

Los americanos tienen por ahí a la V flota pululando, además de un par de portaviones acojonantes. Solo el John C Stennis es un portaviones de 5000 tripulantes y 100 aviones de combate. Yo veo ese bicho por mis costas y me tengo que cambiar de calzoncillo al instante.


----------



## faraico (16 Mar 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Yo sigo pensando que intentarán partirse los mocos fuera del bar (estrecho) para que no se vea como un ataque directo. Lo del sistema swift y todo lo que hagan para cabrearlos va por ahí. Pero ojo que a la pregunta "Do you support or oppose taking military action against Iran if there is evidence that Iran is building nuclear weapons even if it causes gasoline and fuel prices in the United States to go up?" un 53% de la gente está a favor. Como suba más tienen pista libre para meterse con todo lo gordo.
> 
> Y respecto a los que miran más miedo me dan los chinos, que son a los que realmente les interesa todo ese petroleo.



Ya, pero lo malo no es que esa pregunta tenga el apoyo del 53%...ya que ahí se da por hecho que Iran está desarrollando material nuclear...

En esta pregunta 

"Would you support or oppose the United States taking military action against Iran in order to prevent it from developing a nuclear weapons program?"

El 51%!!! Aprueba que se ataque como acción preventiva, aunque no estén desarrollando aún armas nucleares....


----------



## bronx5 (16 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Tiene que mejorar muchas cosas pero 40 mill de euros por toda la empr es ridiculo



La verdad es que no sé si AD estará "barata", pero yo no la veo nada bien, quizás el valor pueda repuntar algo, pero no invierto en empresas que no me gustan y creo que AD lo único que vende ahora es algo de colonia, pero ropa...


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> No sé, a mi me parece que no, pero bueno.
> 
> Los americanos tienen por ahí a la V flota pululando, además de un par de portaviones acojonantes. Solo el John C Stennis es un portaviones de 5000 tripulantes y 100 aviones de combate. Yo veo ese bicho por mis costas y me tengo que cambiar de calzoncillo al instante.



q dices q no? lo de los misiles?

no nos engañemos, seria un rifi-rafe entre dos potencias medias (israel es mas pequeño pero su armamento es mas moderno) el voto de calidad para romper el empate lo pone USA ::

para mi el mayor problema al q se enfrenta israel no es la fuerza aerea irani o sus misiles............ es la logistica para abastecer a sus aviones y el tener bombas con la potencia necesaria para reventar los bunkers....... por eso pienso q unos buenos misilazos darian solucion a esos problemas quizas a costa de generar otros 

de todas maneras al final lo q digamos nosotros es simplemente hablar por hablar 

q parado esta el S&P...........esta calentando pocoyo las caderas?


----------



## faraico (16 Mar 2012)

Perdón por el Offtopic....

La novia de mi hermano ha terminado hace poco la carrera, y una empresa tipo IGmarkets, Renta4, CMC markets le va a hacer una entrevista...la cría acaba de terminar la carrera y de esto apenas sabe...y eso que "en teoría" tiene un master en bolsa....digo en teoría porque sería el típico curso que le dan por encima yque a los dos días se le ha olvidado....

Entonces, le voy a recomendar que cotillee por la web de igmarkets con los cursos de formación, que lea sobre warrants, etc...recomendais alguna web o manual en el que se explique todo eso de forma concisa y para "nuevos"???

Gracias!!

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 19:10 ---------- El original se escribió a las 19:06 ----------




pipoapipo dijo:


> q dices q no? lo de los misiles?
> 
> no nos engañemos, seria un rifi-rafe entre dos potencias medias (israel es mas pequeño pero su armamento es mas moderno) el voto de calidad para romper el empate lo pone USA ::
> 
> ...



De lo que se habló fue de un ataque relámpago por parte de Israel, lo justo para ganar tiempo retrasando el proyecto iraní unos cuantos años, asesinar a algún científico entre tanto, etc...


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Mar 2012)

faraico, si de eso estamos hablando, de un ataque "selectivo" nadie piensa en invasiones 

lo de asesinatos y virus informatico tachelo de la lista q ya lo han hecho..... ah y lo de intentar una primavera arabe (fue el primer pais donde se intento y no paso nada...... y en los demas se ha pasado de dictadores a entregar los gobiernos a partidos islamistas)

no se de warrants y asi, por lo q no puedo recomendarle direccion o pdf.........pero cuando ella encuentre trabajo........diganos en q compañia es.......... para saber donde no dejar nuestros dineros


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Canal recorrido de cabo a rabo, ahora tocaría salir y explorar nuevos territorios.
> 
> Espero que sea abajo, si no, nos vemos en los 8650.:cook:











Estilicón dijo:


> ...Ya le ha ganado guerras a Siria, Egipto, etc.,,,.




Y también ha perdido guerras con los árabes, tambien ha perdido. :no: :no:


----------



## Janus (16 Mar 2012)

En menos de 3 meses, BoA ha doblado!!!!


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Perdón por el Offtopic....
> 
> La novia de mi hermano ha terminado hace poco la carrera, y una empresa tipo IGmarkets, Renta4, CMC markets le va a hacer una entrevista...la cría acaba de terminar la carrera y de esto apenas sabe...y eso que "en teoría" tiene un master en bolsa....digo en teoría porque sería el típico curso que le dan por encima yque a los dos días se le ha olvidado....



Dile que entre en este foro, es donde más va a aprender.

Luego en la entrevista les habla de la niña de pollastre, el trading testicular, los leoncios camuflados, la lucha entre pepon y el oso bailón, los certificados de tonuel y el gato de cola gorda que trabaja con margen de +/-1.000 pips y el puesto es suyo.


----------



## faraico (16 Mar 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Dile que entre en este foro, es donde más va a aprender.
> 
> Luego en la entrevista les habla de la niña de pollastre, el trading testicular, los leoncios camuflados, la lucha entre pepon y el oso bailón, los certificados de tonuel y el gato de cola gorda que trabaja con margen de +/-1.000 pips y el puesto es suyo.




jajajaja, muy buena....lo he pensado pero la pobre tiene la entrevista la próxima semana y apenas tiene tiempo de estar por aquí leyendo sobre el ataque de Israel a Irán)

Le estoy redactando un mail, diciendole lo típico, que google es su amigo:cook:

Na, le estoy diciendo que busque sobre cfd, derivados, warrant, call y put, renta variable y fija, materias primas, bonos, dividendos, contratos, etc...

Sería muy bueno llegar a la entrevista y empezar a soltar todo eso...que si la niña de pollastre, los triángulos de uno, que si el guano, etc...:Aplauso:


----------



## Estilicón (16 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



A mi me parece acojonante.

Creo que el discípulo ya está casi al nivel de su maestro, y eso es decir mucho, porque el otro Fran es la releche.

Si alguna vez abren plazo para nuevos alumnos, yo.... :o



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y también ha perdido guerras con los árabes, tambien ha perdido. :no: :no:



jaja, curiosamente estoy leyendo un libro sobre la historia de toda esa zona. Estoy en la época del Rey David y Salomón :cook:.


----------



## Janus (16 Mar 2012)

Vaya aburrimiento. Tres días con una amplitud que no pasa de 10 puntos, y hoy no pasa de 6 puntos. Lo tienen muy controlado y manipulado. Va para dos horas en donde hay un solo punto de movimiento.


----------



## wetpiñata (16 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Ya, pero lo malo no es que esa pregunta tenga el apoyo del 53%...ya que ahí se da por hecho que Iran está desarrollando material nuclear...
> 
> En esta pregunta
> 
> ...




A lo que me refería es que en este momento lo único que frena a la administración Obama es que se les descontrole el precio de la gasofa y a los israelíes (su novia skinhead) el apoyo incondicional del churri. Lo del rollo atómico ya lo tienen.


----------



## Janus (16 Mar 2012)

Tema tabú:

ARIAD, vaya maquinón de perder dinero. Siempre ha perdido y un dineral excepto hace dos años por un litigio favorable. Ingresa una mierda de cifra de negocios y vale 2,5MM$.
Por si fuera poco, ha doblado en dos últimos 6 meses!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Mar 2012)

Las coal como imaginaba van pa arriba

El negro de las patriot cada día más feliz, hoy enchufando más de un 7%

Coal Stocks Lifted on Rumor of Buyout (WLT, BRK-A, BRK-B, BHP, AAUKY, ANR, BTU, PCX, KOL) - 24/7 Wall St.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> En menos de 3 meses, BoA ha doblado!!!!



¿Se acuerda que yo pensé en meterle cortitos hace unos meses ?:: :: ::


----------



## credulo (16 Mar 2012)

Bueno, compruebo que me ha entrado en el úlimo minuto la orden de corto en 8400f eso quiere decir que el lunes hay gap al alza :: no falla


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> A mi me parece acojonante.
> 
> Creo que el discípulo ya está casi al nivel de su maestro, y eso es decir mucho, porque el otro Fran es la releche.
> 
> ...



Si no recuerdo mal, a los israelíes les dieron pal pelo en la guerra del yom kippur...


----------



## Janus (16 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Se acuerda que yo pensé en meterle cortitos hace unos meses ?:: :: ::



Impresionante!. Estoy revisando un montón de valores "de los míos" y todos han subido algo increíble desde finales de noviembre. Esto no se veía desde los mayores despropósitos de la burbuja creada el verano del QE2. Incluso ahora se ha subido más.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Tema tabú:
> 
> ARIAD, vaya maquinón de perder dinero. Siempre ha perdido y un dineral excepto hace dos años por un litigio favorable. Ingresa una mierda de cifra de negocios y vale 2,5MM$.
> Por si fuera poco, ha doblado en dos últimos 6 meses!!!!



La hemos "dopado" desde este hilo hasta que la gente se aburrío, como no 

Menudo canteo


----------



## faraico (16 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si no recuerdo mal, a los israelíes les dieron pal pelo en la guerra del yom kippur...



Si yo no recuerdo mal fue lo contrario...los israelies incluso en época de esas de descanso, repelió un ataque de varias naciones árabes a la vez....altos del golán y ni sé qué mas viene a mi cabeza...::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Impresionante!. Estoy revisando un montón de valores "de los míos" y todos han subido algo increíble desde finales de noviembre. Esto no se veía desde los mayores despropósitos de la burbuja creada el verano del QE2. Incluso ahora se ha subido más.




Mejor diga desde principios de diciembre...justo cuando MM y FranR aparecieron deseando unas felices navidades.:fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Mar 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Abengoa, hay un post mío de hace semanas donde recomendaba un corto claro por un doble techo muy bueno realizado en 17,40 y 17,39, activado al caer de 15,95 y con objetivo en 14,5.
> Mira, sigue bajista, pero hay que tener cuidado,pq ha realizado un doble suelo en 14 y 14,02 y habría que estar pendiente a perde esa zona de 14 para mantener los cortos. En todo caso, estaría fuera a no ser que superase los 14,9 y activase ese doble suelo con objetivo los 15,7 o seguir corto si baja de 14 €. En todo caso, hay valores para lo bueno y lo malo más atractivos.



Hola Estilicón, te acuerdas lo que advertíamos el finde. Pues ocurrió lo que ocurrió:


----------



## Janus (16 Mar 2012)

No quiero parecer only-short porque yo soy lo que veo en el mercado y solo cambio de dirección cuando cambia el mercado, o me engaña haciéndome creer que está cambiando la dirección (pa eso están los stops) ................
............ pero es todo tan abrumadoramente tranquilo y alcista que seguro que el negro está a la vuelta de la esquina. Esa sensación máxima de seguridad es un peligro. Es inaudito que en los últimos días, cualquiera que haya entrado largo, se haya puesto en rojo más de un par de horas ... y en cualquier caso, la cantidad negativa habría sido ridícula.

Hay que seguir con operaciones largas muy bien protegidas .... hasta donde llegue esto, pero mucho cuidado porque la subida que se lleva en los últimos meses ... ha sido un festín que muchos ya han disfrutado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Si yo no recuerdo mal fue lo contrario...los israelies incluso en época de esas de descanso, repelió un ataque de varias naciones árabes a la vez....altos del golán y ni sé qué mas viene a mi cabeza...::



MMMM espere que revise libros, ya le contestaré. Se que hubo una guerra en la que los árabes les dieron pal pelo. Hace 8 años que leí un libro interesantísimo llamado "Imagen y realidad del conflicto palestino-israelí" 

(digo 8 años porque está dedicado. Que bueno es que te dediquen libros, que jartá de reir me he pegado :XX


----------



## faraico (16 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> MMMM espere que revise libros, ya le contestaré. Se que hubo una guerra en la que los árabes les dieron pal pelo. Hace 8 años que leí un libro interesantísimo llamado "Imagen y realidad del conflicto palestino-israelí"
> 
> (digo 8 años porque está dedicado. Que bueno es que te dediquen libros, que jartá de reir me he pegado :XX



BUeno, hace poco Israel quiso jarana con Libano y no salió muy bien parado....pero claro....no empleó toda su fuerza bruta...quiso entrar como entra en la franja de gaza, es decir, como Pedro por su casa y en Líbano no le fue bien....pero de la historia reciente no recuerdo un episodio así:


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Mar 2012)

libano (hezbola)?

edito, se adelanto faraico


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> BUeno, hace poco Israel quiso jarana con Libano y no salió muy bien parado....pero claro....no empleó toda su fuerza bruta...quiso entrar como entra en la franja de gaza, es decir, como Pedro por su casa y en Líbano no le fue bien....pero de la historia reciente no recuerdo un episodio así:



Voy a ver si reviso el libro, pero recuerdo que hubo varias guerras. La del 48, 67 ,72 y 82 (amen de las recientes) En una de esas, salio escaldado. A ver si lo releo en diagonal y me saco de la duda.


----------



## Estilicón (16 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Si yo no recuerdo mal fue lo contrario...los israelies incluso en época de esas de descanso, repelió un ataque de varias naciones árabes a la vez....altos del golán y ni sé qué mas viene a mi cabeza...::



A mi me suena que fue un ataque conjunto de varios paises, por sorpresa y en un día santo (como el Ramadán para las árabes). Y que tras el ataque sorpresa Israel reaccionó, pero no sé como fue el resultado.

Pero ya te digo que todavía estoy por la época del Rey David y hasta el Yon Kippur me quedan unos pocos años.

Lo sé, estoy troleando el hilo :cook:


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Mar 2012)

Oriente Próximo: Seis décadas en guerra | elmundo.es


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> A mi me suena que fue un ataque conjunto de varios paises, por sorpresa y en un día santo (como el Ramadán para las árabes). Y que tras el ataque sorpresa Israel reaccionó, pero no sé como fue el resultado.
> 
> Pero ya te digo que todavía estoy por la época del Rey David y hasta el Yon Kippur me quedan unos pocos años.
> 
> Lo sé, estoy troleando el hilo :cook:



Exijo baneo al sr. Estilicón, INMEDIATO! 

[Bueno, ya es viernes tarde, empiezan las mejores horas del hilo!!!!]


----------



## Estilicón (16 Mar 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Hola Estilicón, te acuerdas lo que advertíamos el finde. Pues ocurrió lo que ocurrió:



Hola. No me lo recuerdes :´(.

Vi el movimiento y entré en 14,95. Tenía claro los niveles:15 , 15,40, 15,70. En 15,30 fue cuando el ibex tocó los 8500 y cayó 120 puntos de golpe. Me dejé llevar por el cague y me salí en 15,15. Ayer tocó los 15,40 y hoy los 15,70 que buscaba desde el principio. Y ha sido tocar los 70 y catapum para abajo.

Un movimiento perfecto tirado por el retrete por cagón:´( Mira que ya trato de que las ordenes salten por SL o SP y no por operación manual mía, pero todavía hay veces que hago estas cagadas.

Espero que tu la hayas podido aprovechar mejor que yo. Era un 5% en 2 días muy goloso.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Mar 2012)

Jo jo

Bill Gross: "Creo que habrá un QE3, y tal vez un QE4" - elEconomista.es


----------



## Claca (16 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> DAX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Claca dijo:


> SP500:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fijaos... yo espero caídas, pero el precio dice que de momento nanai. ¿Qué pasa? Que no se cae, al contrario. Muchas veces nos obsesionamos con una idea y nos cerramos en banda, no es un problema siempre y cuando evitemos llevarle la contrario al mercado, pero es imprescindible no apostar guiados por corazonadas. La visión ibexcéntrica del mercado suele jugarme malas pasadas, pero estos días me he visto obligado a reconocer que la mayoría de índices siguen bien, y vaya, el DAX ha subido más de 200 puntos desde mi comentario, el SP500 otro tanto. Siguen con ganas.

STOXX:







Si hace unos días planteaba que todo estaba en situación propicia para desarrollar un techo -sólo planteaba que el terreno era fértil para ello, nada más-, el precio parece decir que no, que todavía le queda cuerda. Durante los próximos días veo probable que se vayan alcanzando niveles próximos a los 2.700. 

Hablando del medio plazo, los niveles que actual de resistencia para este índice siguen respetándose. El techo que se gestó durante dos largos años no ha sido desafiado en ningún momento, pero ya se sabe, el medio es el medio y el corto es el corto. Lo que mañana puede dar dinero, hoy te deja la cuenta temblando.


----------



## ponzi (16 Mar 2012)

Están existiendo divergencias entre lo que realmente están haciendo las manos fuertes en el ibex y el movimiento real. 

Como se puede ver en el primer gráfico, compran disimuladamente mientras el indice cae o se mantiene plano. La divergencia en 2009 fue muy pronunciada, en septiembre del 2011 fue menor y la que ha sucedido este ultimo mes ha sido menor todavía. A priori parece bastante probable que tocara los 8800 y si la divergencia aumenta casi seguro llegara a los 9300 que coincide justo con la bajista principal pero hasta que no pasen unos dias y se incremente esta divergencia da la impresion que los leoncios estan a verlas venir y todavia no han metido toda la carne en el asador.


----------



## FranR (16 Mar 2012)

Es viernes y como no tenemos la recomendación etílica del maese paso a exponer la mía

Para este fin de semana recomiendo







Un producto elaborado con esmero, por expertas manos que dejarán en nuestro paladar un sabor y un aroma que hará que la Juliana, la de las gallinas, caiga rendia en nuestros brazos en el pajar.







Un manjar delicado que debe ser acompañado, con una morcilla de Burgos que realza su sabor y deja destelleantes chispas en nuestro paladar, de las mejores hierbas usadas para su fabricación.

Buen fin de semana


----------



## diosmercado (16 Mar 2012)

A mi me da la impresion de que hasta las elecciones USA esto no va a caer en condiciones. A lo mejor (o lo mas seguro) me equivoco, pero lo veo como un tema de orgullo americano y bien-queda.


----------



## tarrito (16 Mar 2012)

el maridaje del licor orujo de hierbas con la morcilla de Burgos podría ser del mismísimo Abraham García (el de Viridiana)


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No quiero parecer only-short porque yo soy lo que veo en el mercado y solo cambio de dirección cuando cambia el mercado, o me engaña haciéndome creer que está cambiando la dirección (pa eso están los stops) ................
> ............ pero es todo tan abrumadoramente tranquilo y alcista que seguro que el negro está a la vuelta de la esquina. Esa sensación máxima de seguridad es un peligro. Es inaudito que en los últimos días, cualquiera que haya entrado largo, se haya puesto en rojo más de un par de horas ... y en cualquier caso, la cantidad negativa habría sido ridícula.
> 
> Hay que seguir con operaciones largas muy bien protegidas .... hasta donde llegue esto, pero mucho cuidado porque la subida que se lleva en los últimos meses ... ha sido un festín que muchos ya han disfrutado.



bueno el festin fue para Usa o Alemania que el Ibex se ha comido un colín .
por ejemplo SAN no esta ni en maximos 6.6$ y aunque asi fuera subiría 1.6€ sin embargo, BAC ha doblado casi ha pulverizado los 8.5-8.6$, como si nada hoy se ha marcado un 5% si aprobechan los recortes ni te cuento, aquílos habido también pero en comparación 
::, comparemos IBE con EOAN::


----------



## Tio Masclet (16 Mar 2012)

Perdonen la intromisión, pero quiero hacer pública mi mefor operación desde que empecé en esto.
Siguiendo los comentarios del Ilustre VOTIN, he ido siguiendo a los NH. Ya hice una entrada y salida con buenos beneficios, pero esta última me tiene muy contento.
Sólo he ganado 48 euros después de comisiones, pero es que sólo tenía líquido para comprar 130 acciones, lástima no haberme pillado en otro momento.
Bueno, esta alegría (no por el bruto), hará que esta noche, cuando el negro de Zuloman se meta en mi cama (lo tengo realquilado desde hace una temporada), una sonrisa que él no entenderá aparezca en mi cara.
Buenas noches.
Gracias Sr Votin.


----------



## FranR (16 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> A mi me da la impresion de que hasta las elecciones USA esto no va a caer en condiciones. A lo mejor (o lo mas seguro) me equivoco, pero lo veo como un tema de orgullo americano y bien-queda.



Esa es una de las hipótesis barajadas para esta subida sostenida: Grupos de poder apoyando la reelección a base de inyección de pasta, ya se sabe que si la bolsa va bien, parece que la economía va bien.

Opción relacionada con la posible "batalla". Con información privilegiada y sabiendo que puede haber un ataque a una "zona caliente" los inversores ponen pasta por adelantado en:

Industrias armamento
Suministros para tropas: Comida, ropa, medicamentos
Relacionadas con Obras Públicas, para la reconstrucción de lo destruido...
Tecnología..
y todo lo que lleva consigo.

Como siempre los que no tienen información, entran tarde, y hacen el último tramo de subida, donde los adelantados sueltan papel. Caída gorda y el papel se lo quedan las gacelillas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Mar 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> Oriente Próximo: Seis décadas en guerra | elmundo.es



Por lo que parece en la info proporcionada por el sr. pipoapipo, en la guerra del yom kippur fue donde los árabes les dieron cera a los israelitas, ya que Egipto recuperó la península del Sinaí.


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Mar 2012)

Guerra de Yom Kipur - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

el dia 6 de octubre si, dieron cera a los judios.......... pero el 8 de octubre, pulieron cera


----------



## Burbujilimo (16 Mar 2012)

Joder, vaya petardazo al final de las SAN y yo con una orden de entrada a 6,1790 poco antes de que bajara a 6,18... arrrghhh...

Bueno, en cualquier caso me gustaría comunicarles que la semana ha sido muy fructifera, algo más de 300 leuros le he arañado al SAN y las IBE se han recuperado.

De SAN estoy fuera aunque me encanta su gráfico en estos momentos, es más que probable que el lunes vuelva a visitar el huertito del botas. Sigo dentro de IBE, cuyo gráfico por primera vez no me parece lamentable.

Pero sobre todo me gustaría comunicarles que esta tarde, al cierre del IBEX, el señor pandoro ha abandonado mi humilde morada dado que mi aventura bursatil-gaceril entra en ganancias netas (por poco, unos 100 eurillos, pero en verde). 

No dudo que volvere a sufrir la visita del ilustre pandoro y su kilometrica herramienta, pero en estos momentos no pierdo pasta y me está resultando más que entretenido esto del AT. 

Que tengan un buen fin de semana, yo de momento hoy en plan tranquilo, el 11 y el 12 de "the walking dead", una cervecita y unas pipas y a disfrutar, soy de gustos tranquilos.

A todo esto, obligatorio leer guerra mundial z y apocalipsis z para todos los fans del genero. Personalmente me gustó bastante más el primero, pero ambos merecen la pena.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Mar 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> Guerra de Yom Kipur - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> el dia 6 de octubre si, dieron cera a los judios.......... pero el 8 de octubre, pulieron cera



Ya, pero no pulieron tanto ya que tuvieron que devolver territorios. Aunque fuese un poco por los tirones de oreja usanos y el verse algo acongojados ante la posibilidad de verse inmerso en una guerra a varios frentes.


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Mar 2012)

israel es un pais pequeño, con buena tecnologia pero pequeño (demografia).......... nunca podra mantener guerras por mucho tiempo o conquistar y controlar grandes territorios (pero si los muy estrategicos como los altos del golan o asi)


----------



## VOTIN (16 Mar 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Perdonen la intromisión, pero quiero hacer pública mi mefor operación desde que empecé en esto.
> Siguiendo los comentarios del Ilustre VOTIN, he ido siguiendo a los NH. Ya hice una entrada y salida con buenos beneficios, pero esta última me tiene muy contento.
> Sólo he ganado 48 euros después de comisiones, pero es que sólo tenía líquido para comprar 130 acciones, lástima no haberme pillado en otro momento.
> Bueno, esta alegría (no por el bruto), hará que esta noche, cuando el negro de Zuloman se meta en mi cama (lo tengo realquilado desde hace una temporada), una sonrisa que él no entenderá aparezca en mi cara.
> ...



Demasiada subida y muy rapido,eso si ,con mucho volumen y rompiendo a todo el que se pone por delante.
Yo tengo una teoria ,que es solo teoria
Bankia esta pero que muy jodida,necesita hacer caja y rapido 
Posee el 10% de NH y fue quien puso a dedo al Ceo de Nh
El precio esta tan bajo que no habra forma de vender paquetes de acciones si no suben el valor hasta 3 o algo logico para hacer un descuento y poder colocar su parte.
Ha vendido ya su parte de BME ,la joya,y ahora esta preparando a esta,
vendran bajadas al igual que en IAG 

Por si acaso es mejor alejarse de estos cantos de sirenas,una subida poco a poco me da confianza,estas explosiones son solo especulaciones pasajeras
Ademas estas dos explosiones de ayer y hoy no han venido por la eliminacion de cortos en la cotizada,al contrario han aumentado aunque casi imperceptible la cantidad ,por eso,por eso me huele a gato muerto este asunto::

Mejor centrarse en la nueva presa que asoma........repsol ::

PD
Me jode decir que veo dificil que vuelva entrar en nh o por lo menos por algun tiempo:´(


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Joder, vaya petardazo al final de las SAN y yo con una orden de entrada a 6,1790 poco antes de que bajara a 6,18... arrrghhh...
> 
> Bueno, en cualquier caso me gustaría comunicarles que la semana ha sido muy fructifera, algo más de 300 leuros le he arañado al SAN y las IBE se han recuperado.
> 
> ...



Estoy esperando la película.


----------



## ponzi (16 Mar 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Joder, vaya petardazo al final de las SAN y yo con una orden de entrada a 6,1790 poco antes de que bajara a 6,18... arrrghhh...
> 
> Bueno, en cualquier caso me gustaría comunicarles que la semana ha sido muy fructifera, algo más de 300 leuros le he arañado al SAN y las IBE se han recuperado.
> 
> ...



Sabes si alguna web con la tercera temporada.Ya veras el ultimo capitulo de la 2 temporada sorprende


----------



## VOTIN (16 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Sabes si alguna web con la tercera temporada.Ya veras el ultimo capitulo de la 2 temporada sorprende



Por fundamentales creo recordar que me salia a 15 eur repsol
Si baja el dividendo de julio es posible que pierda 1€ de golpe de castigo
¿cuando anuncia el dividendo?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Sabes si alguna web con la tercera temporada.Ya veras el ultimo capitulo de la 2 temporada sorprende



mu torrent+pirate bay= :baba:

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 22:19 ---------- El original se escribió a las 22:18 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Estoy esperando la película.



¿También le gusta la temática zombie?

Es usted una caja de sorpresas sr. Bertok.


----------



## ponzi (16 Mar 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> bueno el festin fue para Usa o Alemania que el Ibex se ha comido un colín .
> por ejemplo SAN no esta ni en maximos 6.6$ y aunque asi fuera subiría 1.6€ sin embargo, BAC ha doblado casi ha pulverizado los 8.5-8.6$, como si nada hoy se ha marcado un 5% si aprobechan los recortes ni te cuento, aquílos habido también pero en comparación
> ::, comparemos IBE con EOAN::



www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2012/03/14/economia/1331719194.html


Esto es lo que pasa cuando solo las ves venir.Ahora quieren meterse a investigar nuevas energias y entrar en brasil ahora que las bolsas estan en max mientras ibe hace tiempo que esta alli. Si no te mueves acabas mal


----------



## bertok (16 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> mu torrent+pirate bay= :baba:
> 
> ---------- Mensaje añadido a las 22:19 ---------- El original se escribió a las 22:18 ----------
> 
> ...



Te recomiendo La horda (excelente película francesa que ha dejado escenas míticas que ya forman parte de la leyenda del género).

Que lo disfrutes: Epic zombie scene! La Horde! - YouTube


----------



## ponzi (16 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> mu torrent+pirate bay= :baba:
> 
> ---------- Mensaje añadido a las 22:19 ---------- El original se escribió a las 22:18 ----------
> 
> ...



Yo lo veo en seriesyonkis, pero aun no ha salido la 3 temporada no? Tb estaba enganchado a breaking bad y a house.


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Te recomiendo La horda (excelente película francesa que ha dejado escenas míticas que ya forman parte de la leyenda del género).
> 
> Que lo disfrutes: Epic zombie scene! La Horde! - YouTube



la dieron el otro dia por la TDT.......... filmaffinity no la pone mal........pero lo q es a mi............. ni fu ni fa............. no le encontre nada especial....... sera q soy mas de arte y ensayo ::

eso si, como les mole la sangre, lo gore, los zombis, los tiros y los zumbaos..... es su pelicula !!!!!


----------



## ponzi (16 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Por fundamentales creo recordar que me salia a 15 eur repsol
> Si baja el dividendo de julio es posible que pierda 1€ de golpe de castigo
> ¿cuando anuncia el dividendo?



La junta suele ser en abril, pero este año aun no esta confirmada. Otros años avisan entre el 20-25 de marzo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Te recomiendo La horda (excelente película francesa que ha dejado escenas míticas que ya forman parte de la leyenda del género).
> 
> Que lo disfrutes: Epic zombie scene! La Horde! - YouTube



Ya la ví 
Acabo de ver el enlace, sip, buenísima.


----------



## ponzi (16 Mar 2012)

Bueno señores voy a verme de nuevo el señor de la guerra que estan dando en telemadrid.Que casualidad que justo hoy se haya hablado de siria e israel que casualidad...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo lo veo en seriesyonkis, pero aun no ha salido la 3 temporada no? Tb estaba enganchado a breaking bad y a house.



Ahhhhhhhhhh, joder. Usted vio el último capítulo donde aparecía la primera horda, verdad? Estoy empanao. Todavía no se nada de la tercera temporada. :cook:


----------



## ponzi (16 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ahhhhhhhhhh, joder. Usted vio el último capítulo donde aparecía la primera horda, verdad? Estoy empanao. Todavía no se nada de la tercera temporada. :cook:



No queria decirlo para no destripar la trama jejeje.Sí, me quedado en la primera horda


----------



## Estilicón (16 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Por fundamentales creo recordar que me salia a 15 eur repsol
> Si baja el dividendo de julio es posible que pierda 1€ de golpe de castigo
> ¿cuando anuncia el dividendo?



Lo mismo antes de llegar a los 18 euros justos rebota. Por los 18,30 o así. Aunque por desgracia, lo que yo suelo decir es carne de pandoro ::.


----------



## VOTIN (16 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Lo mismo antes de llegar a los 18 euros justos rebota. Por los 18,30 o así. Aunque por desgracia, lo que yo suelo decir es carne de pandoro ::.



El estudio de los minimos de la semana que viene nos dira si sigue la tendencia
bajista,encontrar el minimo seria un exito para esperar el rebote::
Al fin y al cabo el asunto ese de los argentinos es un problema menor,nada que no se arregle con una maleta de billetes,son corruptos y lo saben
No pueden entenderse con nadie mas que con nosotros y terminaran tragando lo que se les mande ,eso si con la apariencia de que ellos ganan y tal


----------



## ponzi (17 Mar 2012)

Impresionante final el del señor de la guerra. Buen fin de semana


----------



## Ajetreo (17 Mar 2012)

Tengo el placer de comunicares que esta tarde noche he pasado de bolsa, he tomado unas Wold- Damm's con una amiga, unos cigarritos de hierbas, un whikisy sin marca especial y unas carcajadas inteligentes,autenticas y sonoras que me han sabido tan estupendas como presiento que saben sus maravillosos gin- tonics.

Ademas que sepan las señoras foreras que hoy he tenido que llamar a la grúa y me informan que hay una tribu de grueros eslavos que están dee mojar pan....

Ya se que no pongo niveles pero ..."el que ha sido gato, una hora al día caza ratones .


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Mar 2012)

ayer tocamos 13,66 en el VIX osea la alcista


----------



## VOTIN (17 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ayer tocamos 13,66 en el VIX osea la alcista



Pues para mi con las bajadas de rep y bme ya fue bajista la sesion

Ten cuidado ,ya te lo dije,que esos gringos estan siguiendo tus operaciones para
joderte las plusvis y sacarte la pasta.
De hecho creo que el pollastre ese es un leoncio camuflado en el hilo para reclutar gacelas y devorararlas posteriormente en su caverna


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pues para mi con las bajadas de rep y bme ya fue bajista la sesion
> 
> Ten cuidado ,ya te lo dije,que esos gringos estan siguiendo tus operaciones para
> joderte las plusvis y sacarte la pasta.
> De hecho creo que el pollastre ese es un leoncio camuflado en el hilo para reclutar gacelas y devorararlas posteriormente en su caverna



:XX: siga un poco el VIX amigo


----------



## VOTIN (17 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> :XX: siga un poco el VIX amigo



El vix esta muy bajo,lo que en teoria seria de tranquilidad en los mercados


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> El vix esta muy bajo,lo que en teoria seria de tranquilidad en los mercados



podria subir como la espuma , por ejemplo si tocase soporte de largo plazo


----------



## faraico (17 Mar 2012)

Está en mínimos del año casi...voy a ver si en bankinter tienen etf referenciado a esto.....parece interesante.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Mar 2012)

no solo esta en minimos , ayer llego a 13,66 con el siguiente grafico puede ustec calcular a ojimetro si a llegado a tocar soporte importante 



como se ve en el grafico del vix ahora toca que suba , por la tanto el sp500 caera , ahora miren como el sp500 esta metido en un gigantesco canal , el grafico es en semanal 



solo le falta un 1% mas de subida para tocar la parte alta del canal , no sabiamos lo que estaban haciendo los cansinos de los gringos , pero por fuerza tiene que ser el canal  

el vix justifica al canal al tocar su soporte el viernes y el sp500 justificara al vix al guanear desde ya mismo y tal vez tocando el lunes la parte alta del canal , todo a coincidido de forma tan perfecta en el tiempo que no es casualidad 8:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Fijaos... yo espero caídas, pero el precio dice que de momento nanai. ¿Qué pasa? Que no se cae, al contrario. Muchas veces nos obsesionamos con una idea y nos cerramos en banda, no es un problema siempre y cuando evitemos llevarle la contrario al mercado, pero es imprescindible no apostar guiados por corazonadas. La visión ibexcéntrica del mercado suele jugarme malas pasadas, pero estos días me he visto obligado a reconocer que la mayoría de índices siguen bien, y vaya, el DAX ha subido más de 200 puntos desde mi comentario, el SP500 otro tanto. Siguen con ganas.
> 
> STOXX:
> 
> ...



Muy bueno Claca, reconozco que no me imaginaba el Dax en estos niveles (la resistencia de los 6970 era muy fuerte).


----------



## ponzi (17 Mar 2012)

Alguien conoce alguna pagina donde vengan actualizados los % de agua de los embalses? En madrid creo que hace meses que no llueve


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Mar 2012)

Un conforero, y que me perdone ya que no recuerdo quien fué, comentó que el ibex, cuando tocó los 8100, había tenido un 95% de las veces un cierre por encima de ese valor. Me ha parecido una idea muy chula, y me he puesto a replicarlo.

Pues bien, importando los datos de yahoo finance y mis humildes conocimientos de excel, me he hecho una hoja de cálculo para el ibex,dax y sp, en el que busca para las *X *sesiones pasadas el número de veces que el índice ha cerrado por encima del nivel *Y*.

X: Cierre último día
Y: 1000 sesiones

Alucina prima:


IBEX: 86% por encima
DAX: 9% por encima :S
SP: 1% por encima :8:

Voy a correr marditoh ejpeculadore, a la vuelta, los espirituosos!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Alguien conoce alguna pagina donde vengan actualizados los % de agua de los embalses? En madrid creo que hace meses que no llueve



Embalses.net - Estado de los Embalses, pantanos y presas de España

GT... como que no se acuerda de que forero fue...? :

Saludos...

Edito: Era el 97% por cierto...
Edito2: Para que se haga una idea de la cuenca del Ebro:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Mar 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Embalses.net - Estado de los Embalses, pantanos y presas de España
> 
> GT... como que no se acuerda de que forero fue...? :
> 
> ...



Discuuuuuuulpeme 

Dudaba entre usted y AQNHQV.... o

Nos leemos luego!

Por cierto, y para comprobar si estoy haciendo bien las cuentas ¿que nivel y número de sesiones usó para que e saliese 97%?


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> El beneficio de E.On cae a la mitad por la depreciacin en Espaa e Italia | Economa | elmundo.es
> 
> 
> Esto es lo que pasa cuando solo las ves venir.Ahora quieren meterse a investigar nuevas energias y entrar en brasil ahora que las bolsas estan en max mientras ibe hace tiempo que esta alli. Si no te mueves acabas mal



vale, pero ibe tiene un problema mayor Forentino Perez como le dejen hacer la hará rodajas de mortadela ::


----------



## ponzi (17 Mar 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> vale, pero ibe tiene un problema mayor Forentino Perez como le dejen hacer la hará rodajas de mortadela ::



No van a dejar que tome el control no sin lanzar una opa por el 100% .Ni el ni los march ni entrecanales tienen suficiente pulmon financiero para soltar 20000 mill eu a tocateja. El limite max que puede tener es del 30%. Ibe aun despiezada vale mas a estos precios no me preocupa.Me preocupa mucho mas la eficiencia y seguridad de sus instalaciones. Lloviendo tan poco sus embalses no pueden soltar agua al mismo nivel y existiendo un problema grave con el agua existe el problema que el gobierno de turno expropie agua a la fuerza. No hay que olvidar q a pesar de ser un % de su mix energetico es una fuerte energetica muy eficiente basada fundamentalmente en el capital con pocos costes fijos y ya amortizada


----------



## VOTIN (17 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No van a dejar que tome el control no sin lanzar una opa por el 100% .Ni el ni los march ni entrecanales tienen suficiente pulmon financiero para soltar 20000 mill eu a tocateja. El limite max que puede tener es del 30%. Ibe aun despiezada vale mas a estos precios no me preocupa.Me preocupa mucho mas la eficiencia y seguridad de sus instalaciones. Lloviendo tan poco sus embalses no pueden soltar agua al mismo nivel y existiendo un problema grave con el agua existe el problema que el gobierno de turno expropie agua a la fuerza. No hay que olvidar q a pesar de ser un % de su mix energetico es una fuerte energetica muy eficiente basada fundamentalmente en el capital con pocos costes fijos y ya amortizada



Tienes muy poca confianza en la fuerza del lado oscuro,esta tirara de la accion hasta 3,5 para ajustarla a sus intereses sobre derivados y alli estare yo esperando.
Lo comente hace mucho que gamesa llegaria a 2,48 pero la virulencia con que
se estrello mucho mas abajo me desanimo de comprarla y pense que aterrizaria en 2,se me escapo8:

El lado oscuro es muy poderoso


----------



## ponzi (17 Mar 2012)

Si zp no hubiese metido la zarpa impidiendo la fusion entre gas natural, iberdrola y posteriormente eon y nunca se hubiesen instaurado primas a las renovables a dia de hoy tendriamos la mayor empresa energetica del mundo y pagariamos tres veces menos de luz. Pero nada como aqui se lleva el intervencionismo espero con mucha sarna que el karma de zp le haga pagar min 500-1000 eu de luz mensual y a ser posible a eon que por las zonas de castilla y leon son famosos por sus facturas mil euristas.


----------



## tarrito (17 Mar 2012)

cómo veis empezar a abrir cortos sobre apple??
o es tan evidente que me van a mandrilear?

la "idea" viene después de leer en zerohedge un post, además su último cacharro no me ha gustado, esperaba mucho más de él

Apple's iPad Is Losing Market Share And Profit Margin As Apple Hits All Time High | ZeroHedge


----------



## ponzi (17 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Tienes muy poca confianza en la fuerza del lado oscuro,esta tirara de la accion hasta 3,5 para ajustarla a sus intereses sobre derivados y alli estare yo esperando.
> Lo comente hace mucho que gamesa llegaria a 2,48 pero la virulencia con que
> se estrello mucho mas abajo me desanimo de comprarla y pense que aterrizaria en 2,se me escapo8:
> 
> El lado oscuro es muy poderoso



Con la cotizacion a traves de los derivados puede hacer lo que le salga de los reales cosa bastante probable que haga hasta conseguir el 30% del capital que tiene como limite antes de lanzar una opa por el 100%.Asi no puede despiezarla.Otra historia es que va a hacer bankia con su 5% en ibe.He visto sus participaciones en otras empresas y aqui se lleva la palma, es la joya de la corona, valorada por 1300 mill


----------



## VOTIN (17 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Con la cotizacion a traves de los derivados puede hacer lo que le salga de los reales cosa bastante probable que haga hasta conseguir el 30% del capital que tiene como limite antes de lanzar una opa por el 100%.Asi no puede despiezarla. He visto las participaciones de bankia en empresas y su 5% en ibe es la joya de la corona valorada por 1300 mill



Bankia tenia BME, el 10% de nh y el 10% creo de IAG
no sabia lo de ibe
¿tiene algo mas?
Su seguimiento para hacer liquidez nos puede indicar los cadaveres que pensara
ir dejando

por cierto

17,30 es la ventana de entrada en repsol,imagino que en 2 semanas,para primeros de abril
Claro,me puedo equivocar ,pero creo que no,pero seguire con mis 500 rep a menos que llegue a 20 por algun rebote


----------



## ponzi (17 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Bankia tenia BME, el 10% de nh y el 10% creo de IAG
> no sabia lo de ibe
> ¿tiene algo mas?
> Su seguimiento para hacer liquidez nos puede indicar los cadaveres que pensara
> ...



Deoleo, maphre y alguna mas. Maphre no creo q la suelte da bastantes sinergias al negocio bancarii.Donde antes se vendian hipotecas y preferentes hoy se pueden vender seguros de hogar coche o incluso de vida


----------



## VOTIN (17 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Deoleo, maphre y alguna mas. Maphre no creo q la suelte da bastantes sinergias al negocio bancarii.Donde antes se vendian hipotecas y preferentes hoy se pueden vender seguros de hogar coche o incluso de vida



Deoleo es un cagarro infumable,
De mapfre podria vender alguna parte sibilinamente sin que afectara a su cotizacion pues esta a su precio......
Antes se quitara nh y IAG
IAG no me gusta,es rara ,dificil de entender para mi

PD
Ya veremos cuando entre el invierno en argentina a quien le compran el gas
o a rep o a helarse las pelotas de frio.....
Le quedan 2 semanas para hacerse los gallitos y luego a comer p**** o a pasar frio je,je,je


----------



## Mulder (17 Mar 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> cómo veis empezar a abrir cortos sobre apple??
> o es tan evidente que me van a mandrilear?
> 
> la "idea" viene después de leer en zerohedge un post, además su último cacharro no me ha gustado, esperaba mucho más de él
> ...



No me he mirado el link, ahora lo haré, pero quiero decir algo importante.

El otro día andaba pensando que al estar en época de crisis suele florecer el ingenio artístico, los estilos cambian y el sector se desarrolla bastante durante este tipo de épocas, además esto lleva sucediendo desde hace varias décadas toda crisis se la recuerda por su legado musical.

En primer lugar pensé en Vivendi o Sony, pero luego se me ocurrió que hoy en día el tema de los formatos es importantísimo y estas dos empresas llevan todas las de perder porque siguen confiando en sistemas antiguos y desfasados, igual que sus sistemas de promoción y demás, están condenadas al fracaso más absoluto.

¿quién está ahora al pie del cañón en formatos musicales o de vídeo y con un pedazo de pastel bien grande? está claro ¿no?

No creo que el Ipad 3 sea la debacle de Apple, de hecho creo que su mercado ya hace mucho tiempo que dejó de depender del hardware y pueden permitirse cagarla en este sentido. Su mercado es el consumo de música, vídeos y libros, es decir multimedia enviada electrónicamente y a precios imbatibles (por el momento).

Cuando empezaron a vender 1 millón de canciones en una sola semana ya se me ocurrió que Steve Jobs quiso dejar este tema muy bien atado porque sabía perfectamente que aunque viniera otro John Sculley (el que le despidió de su propia empresa en los 80 y casi acaba con ella) con este tipo mercado no sería capaz de destrozarlo todo tan rápidamente.

Apple hace mucho tiempo que ya no es una empresa de hardware y quien no entienda esto está condenado a no entender porque Apple sigue subiendo en bolsa.


----------



## tarrito (17 Mar 2012)

muchas gracias Mulder!

pues la verdad que no había tenido en cuenta esto que comentas ... está la cosa para pensárselo 2 veces antes de meterle cortos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Mar 2012)

En el negocio de la musica ganan muchisimo dinero. Una salvajada. Pero es que cotiza mas que el ibex, bueno eso tampoco es gran cosa, cotiza mas que BMW. Este mundo esta loco.


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> En el negocio de la musica ganan muchisimo dinero. Una salvajada. Pero es que cotiza mas que el ibex, bueno eso tampoco es gran cosa, cotiza mas que BMW. Este mundo esta loco.



Recuerdas cuándo Terra llegó a venderse por encima de 150€. El tiempo pone a todo el mundo en su sitio, aunque a veces pase muy despacio :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (17 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Recuerdas cuándo Terra llegó a venderse por encima de 150€. El tiempo pone a todo el mundo en su sitio, aunque a veces pase muy despacio :rolleye:



Sin duda, llegará el piñazo y seguirá siendo una empresa fantástica.

El precio actual es absurdo.


----------



## Mulder (17 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> En el negocio de la musica ganan muchisimo dinero. Una salvajada. Pero es que cotiza mas que el ibex, bueno eso tampoco es gran cosa, cotiza mas que BMW. Este mundo esta loco.



El otro día leí que Apple era más grande que todo el negocio minorista de USA...:8:


----------



## credulo (17 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> El otro día leí que Apple era más grande que todo el negocio minorista de USA...:8:



Miren miren

Things Apple is Worth More Than

Caer caerá, pero no hay que olvidar que las burbujas siempre durna más de lo que parecen.


----------



## @@strom (17 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> podria subir como la espuma , por ejemplo si tocase soporte de largo plazo



Para especular con el vix lo primero es que hay que saber que es el VIX.
El vix es pura estadística y nada más. El vix se puede tirar entre 13 y 14 un año entero si le da la gana. 
Las bolsas yankees son alcistas le pese a quien le pese y cuando el Vix vuelva a su media (que volverá como no) lo que hay que hacer es buscar figuras de agotamiento para incorporarse a la tendencia.
JMHO.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Mar 2012)

@@strom dijo:


> Para especular con el vix lo primero es que hay que saber que es el VIX.
> El vix es pura estadística y nada más. El vix se puede tirar entre 13 y 14 un año entero si le da la gana.
> Las bolsas yankees son alcistas le pese a quien le pese y cuando el Vix vuelva a su media (que volverá como no) lo que hay que hacer es buscar figuras de agotamiento para incorporarse a la tendencia.
> JMHO.



:XX: pues espere ustec la figura de agotamiento ) 

es ustec el que no sabe nada del vix y de muchas cosas mas de los mercaos , es mejor que tenga huevos de cargar ahora , le aseguro que cuando confirme no los tendra


----------



## ponzi (17 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Deoleo es un cagarro infumable,
> De mapfre podria vender alguna parte sibilinamente sin que afectara a su cotizacion pues esta a su precio......
> Antes se quitara nh y IAG
> IAG no me gusta,es rara ,dificil de entender para mi
> ...



Tb tienen metrovacesa,acs y martinsa. Ya que ha comenzado la f1 dire mi pole position de desinversiones bankeras.1)iag2)acs3)martinsa4)ibe5)metrovacesa6)deoleo7) nh 8) maphre. Creo que venderan primero las empresas con plusvalias o problematicas y dejaran para el final aquellas donde a priori pierden pero donde la cotizacion puede darse la vuelta ya que han sido o estan siendo reestructuradas. Es una teoria mia viendo la venta de bme.


----------



## bertok (17 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> :XX: pues espere ustec la figura de agotamiento )
> 
> es ustec el que no sabe nada del vix y de muchas cosas mas de los mercaos , es mejor que tenga huevos de cargar ahora , le aseguro que cuando confirme no los tendra



Las prisas son malas compañeras. Para que el SP tenga caídas sostenidas se debe reflejar el agotamiento en la pauta de precios.

Estamos muy cerca de ello. Lo primero que llegará será un susto con un par de velas rojas pero no llevarán a caídas sostenidas.

Esas velas rojas también darán leuritos ::


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Mar 2012)

Esto es como cuando SAN estaba a 5 euritos y nadie queria comprar , cuando estaba ya por los 6,50 todo el mundo la queria .

no se trata de ir con prisas , se trata de esperar la oportunidad y ahora se a presentado , el vix esta en soporte de medio plazo y el sp500 a solo un 1% de la parte alta de un supuesto canal alcista , pero claro ujtedeh quieren que se les aparezca el arcangel gabriel a asegurarselo 

es lo que hay , estas oportunidades solo se presentan muy rara vez , no tendran mas señales es solo cuestion de cargar y poner STOP LOSS , lo facil que es y lo dificil que lo ven :ouch:


----------



## bertok (17 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Esto es como cuando SAN estaba a 5 euritos y nadie queria comprar , cuando estaba ya por los 6,50 todo el mundo la queria .
> 
> no se trata de ir con prisas , se trata de esperar la oportunidad y ahora se a presentado , el vix esta en soporte de medio plazo y el sp500 a solo un 1% de la parte alta de un supuesto canal alcista , pero claro ujtedeh quieren que se les aparezca el arcangel gabriel a asegurarselo
> 
> es lo que hay , estas oportunidades solo se presentan muy rara vez , no tendran mas señales es solo cuestion de cargar y poner STOP LOSS , lo facil que es y lo dificil que lo ven :ouch:



Me lo dices o me lo cuentas ....


----------



## ponzi (17 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> No me he mirado el link, ahora lo haré, pero quiero decir algo importante.
> 
> El otro día andaba pensando que al estar en época de crisis suele florecer el ingenio artístico, los estilos cambian y el sector se desarrolla bastante durante este tipo de épocas, además esto lleva sucediendo desde hace varias décadas toda crisis se la recuerda por su legado musical.
> 
> ...



Cuanta razon tienes mulder.El mundo cambia mas rapido de lo que creemos. Hoy en dia para leer un libro no hace ir a una libreria, desde un kindle puedes descargatelo, para escuchar musica ya no hace falta comprar un disco,para estar informado ya no hace falta ni la tele ni un periodico de papel incluso hoy viendo una publicacion de un amigo en facebook sobre como shakira se come la cabeza jugando al scramble he llegado a la conclusion que ni las revistas de prensa rosa se van salvar y eso que en este pais el cotilleo es un deporte nacional. "Pd: Todo este mensaje ha sido una indirecta para Carpatos sea o no Mulder, si no lo eres por si algun casual nos lee" Carpatos ...No te olvides de sacar la version Kindle para ...Leones contra gacelas II.


----------



## bertok (17 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Cuanta razon tienes mulder.El mundo cambia mas rapido de lo que creemos. Hoy en dia para leer un libro no hace ir a una libreria, desde un kindle puedes descargatelo, para escuchar musica ya no hace falta comprar un disco,para estar informado ya no hace falta ni la tele ni un periodico de papel incluso hoy viendo una publicacion de un amigo en facebook sobre como shakira se come la cabeza jugando al scramble *he llegado a la conclusion que ni las revistas de prensa rosa se van salvar y eso que en este pais el cotilleo es un deporte nacional*



uffff, todavía le queda.

Las marujas no están en la onda de internet. )


----------



## ponzi (17 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> uffff, todavía le queda.
> 
> Las marujas no están en la onda de internet. )



El otro dia en una tienda de moviles descubri que aprenden mas rapido de lo que creia.Como dice Votin no subestimes el lado oscuro de la fuerza


----------



## @@strom (18 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> :XX: pues espere ustec la figura de agotamiento )
> 
> es ustec el que no sabe nada del vix y de muchas cosas mas de los mercaos , es mejor que tenga huevos de cargar ahora , le aseguro que cuando confirme no los tendra




Ponerse corto en un mercado alcista ya es para tenerlo bien claro.
Y ponerse corto en un mercado alcista sin rastro de pauta de agotamiento al alza ni le cuento.
Va a necesitar usted mucha suerte en este mundo.


----------



## VOTIN (18 Mar 2012)

@@strom dijo:


> Ponerse corto en un mercado alcista ya es para tenerlo bien claro.
> Y ponerse corto en un mercado alcista sin rastro de pauta de agotamiento al alza ni le cuento.
> Va a necesitar usted mucha suerte en este mundo.



O una guerra


----------



## @@strom (18 Mar 2012)

Sin ir más lejos basta echar un vistazo para ver que con un Vix en la zona 14 soporte como dicen algunos (aunque esto sea una estadística) el Sp se puede meter otros 200 puntos para arriba.
No digo que eso vaya a pasar, pero pensar que porque el vix este en 14 el mercado vaya caer es una soberana gilipollez.
JMHO.


----------



## Pepe Broz (18 Mar 2012)

Pongo el enlace,aunque el articulo es del visir Calopez

¿Seguirá recuperándose la economía USA con el consumo bajando? - Foros de Economía, hipotecas y bolsa








El co-fundador de ECRI Lakshman Achuthan declaró a Bloomberg señaló que la relación entre el consumo y el empleo es tal vez la más clara señal de que los EE.UU. se dirigen de nuevo a una recesión. "La gente necesita entender la secuencia", dijo. "La esperanza es que el crecimiento del empleo aumentará el consumo en los próximos meses, pero en realidad el crecimiento de puestos de trabajo sigue al del consumo ... Hay muchos casos en que el crecimiento del empleo precede a una recesión." 
Al analizar ambos indicadores, se aprecia que las recuperaciones de crisis en los Estados Unidos prácticamente se basan todas en el crecimiento del consumo ... y ahora el crecimiento del consumo se está desacelerando.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Mar 2012)

Cuando reviente el burbujon en el bono usa de 2 y 10 años, igual, si eso, quizas, a lo mejor, por un descuido, de refilon, como quien no quiere la cosa, asi meterla pero sin meterla. Los indices USA les de por bajar, o subir hacia el otro lado.

Una vez en un concierto de opera alguien me dijo que eso era mas aburrido que un domingo sin dinero, pues bien, se equivocaba, hoy hasta me plantaba en uno de esos conciertos.


----------



## Estilicón (18 Mar 2012)

Cuando hablais de agotamiento del precio, ¿a que os referís?.

No sé si os referís a cuando el precio en varias sesiones empieza a costarle subir y al llegar a un cierto nivel pesarle el culo tal que asín:







O si además lo combinais con el uso de indicadores como un macd bajando hacia el 0, o el estocástico en sobrecompra o el RSI perdiendo fuerza o algo.

¿Alguno podría explicarlo?.


----------



## Janus (18 Mar 2012)

No tratéis de adivinar nada. Esto va en el día a día.
Seguir tendencias y sumarse a los cambios. Así de fácil y así de difícil.

La bolsa es para la gente práctica. Funcionan mejor los ojos que el cerebro.


----------



## Silenciosa (18 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No tratéis de adivinar nada. Esto va en el día a día.
> Seguir tendencias y sumarse a los cambios. Así de fácil y así de difícil.
> 
> *La bolsa es para la gente práctica. Funcionan mejor los ojos que el cerebro*.



Con su permiso, esta frase se va a mi firma¡

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No tratéis de adivinar nada. Esto va en el día a día.
> Seguir tendencias y sumarse a los cambios. Así de fácil y así de difícil.
> 
> La bolsa es para la gente práctica. Funcionan mejor los ojos que el cerebro.



me hace gracia porque justamente es al contrario


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No tratéis de adivinar nada. Esto va en el día a día.
> Seguir tendencias y sumarse a los cambios. Así de fácil y así de difícil.



Yo le estoy dando vueltas a todo lo que se le viene encima a Bankia (rumores de intervención, fusión con Caixabank, etc....) y no acabo de ver si el mercado acabará llevándola a los 2€ o de vuelta a los 3,75€.

Aquí hay dinero a ganar a corto plazo, la cuestión es dónde posicionarse.


----------



## Janus (18 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Yo le estoy dando vueltas a todo lo que se le viene encima a Bankia (rumores de intervención, fusión con Caixabank, etc....) y no acabo de ver si el mercado acabará llevándola a los 2€ o de vuelta a los 3,75€.
> 
> Aquí hay dinero a ganar a corto plazo, la cuestión es dónde posicionarse.



Los ojos dicen que no merece la pena arriesgar ahí los leuros.


----------



## ponzi (18 Mar 2012)

Creo que rato va quitarse en primer lugar iag o acs-iberdrola

www.hispanidad.com/Confidencial/fus...negocian-con-galn-y-rato-20111021-146144.html

Menudo chiringuito tienen entre manos rato y los march


----------



## ponzi (18 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Yo le estoy dando vueltas a todo lo que se le viene encima a Bankia (rumores de intervención, fusión con Caixabank, etc....) y no acabo de ver si el mercado acabará llevándola a los 2€ o de vuelta a los 3,75€.
> 
> Aquí hay dinero a ganar a corto plazo, la cuestión es dónde posicionarse.



Como todo señorito los toros antes de la feria desde la barrera


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Mar 2012)

Repsol, sigue camino de los 18 € (veníamos de 24 € casi, es decir, puede y va a perder en el corto plazo 1/6 de su valor).
Todo va camino de lo correcto, hay ahora un doble suelo formado en 18,85 €. Si sigue para abajo, seguimos cortos, pero saldremos temporalmente por encima de 19,35 por activación de doble suelo.






---------- Mensaje añadido a las 14:16 ---------- El original se escribió a las 14:12 ----------

Por cierto chicos, debido a fusiones bancarias, es muy probable que me vaya a Madrid a vivir en poco tiempo (allí, podré formarme mucho más en este mundillo). Bueno, pues que me imagino que aquí seréis unos cuantos de por ahí, así que quién sabe, igual y todo nos conocemos.


----------



## ponzi (18 Mar 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Repsol, sigue camino de los 18 € (veníamos de 24 € casi, es decir, puede y va a perder en el corto plazo 1/6 de su valor).
> Todo va camino de lo correcto, hay ahora un doble suelo formado en 18,85 €. Si sigue para abajo, seguimos cortos, pero saldremos temporalmente por encima de 19,35 por activación de doble suelo.
> 
> 
> ...



Ya le diremos algunos lugares donde gastar sin pudor las plusvalias de la especulación. Otra cosa no habrá en Madrid pero polución y sitios donde quemar la visa por doquier veras.


----------



## bertok (18 Mar 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Repsol, sigue camino de los 18 € (veníamos de 24 € casi, es decir, puede y va a perder en el corto plazo 1/6 de su valor).
> Todo va camino de lo correcto, hay ahora un doble suelo formado en 18,85 €. Si sigue para abajo, seguimos cortos, pero saldremos temporalmente por encima de 19,35 por activación de doble suelo.
> 
> 
> ...



Bienvenido a la capital ::


----------



## Janus (18 Mar 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Repsol, sigue camino de los 18 € (veníamos de 24 € casi, es decir, puede y va a perder en el corto plazo 1/6 de su valor).
> Todo va camino de lo correcto, hay ahora un doble suelo formado en 18,85 €. Si sigue para abajo, seguimos cortos, pero saldremos temporalmente por encima de 19,35 por activación de doble suelo.
> 
> 
> ...



Un sitio al que no hay que ir: la Plaza Lealtad.


----------



## bertok (18 Mar 2012)

Ando cachondo con Iberdrola a 3,4€ para tenerlas unos cuantos años en cartera :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Mar 2012)

Me interesa mucho hacer cursos de Cursos de Trading de Cárpatos y su equipo de Serenity Markets y son allí jeje (bueno, a ver, me he formado por trader provincianos jeje,, pero muy buenos en mi opinión, algunos cursos y tal)

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 14:35 ---------- El original se escribió a las 14:33 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Un sitio al que no hay que ir: la Plaza Lealtad.



Conozco Madrid, ya viví unos meses allí, pero bueno, poquito la verdad sea dicha. Y esa Plaza? qué hay allí tan espantoso??


----------



## bertok (18 Mar 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Me interesa mucho hacer cursos de Cursos de Trading de Cárpatos y su equipo de Serenity Markets y son allí jeje (bueno, a ver, me he formado por trader provincianos jeje,, pero muy buenos en mi opinión, algunos cursos y tal)
> 
> ---------- Mensaje añadido a las 14:35 ---------- El original se escribió a las 14:33 ----------
> 
> ...



La bolsa o la vida


----------



## ponzi (18 Mar 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Me interesa mucho hacer cursos de Cursos de Trading de Cárpatos y su equipo de Serenity Markets y son allí jeje (bueno, a ver, me he formado por trader provincianos jeje,, pero muy buenos en mi opinión, algunos cursos y tal)
> 
> ---------- Mensaje añadido a las 14:35 ---------- El original se escribió a las 14:33 ----------
> 
> ...



El monumento a los fusilados que se levantaron contra los gabachos y Napoleon, Goya pinto un cuadro que es muy conocido, en cuanto lo veas te acordaras.Es un fuego que esta 24h en funcionamiento.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ando cachondo con Iberdrola a 3,4€ para tenerlas unos cuantos años en cartera :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Fíjate Iberdrola como va siguiendo los patrones técnicos comentados. Después del triple suelo en 4,27 activado, cumplió objetivo, como tb está cerca del objetivo de una segunda estructura de menor rango en 4,57. Es cierto hay un gap abierto hasta los 4,67, pero es un valor bajista por estructuras, y después de hacer una gran estructura al 61,8%, yo creo que no tardará en irse a los 4,22.






---------- Mensaje añadido a las 14:50 ---------- El original se escribió a las 14:48 ----------




bertok dijo:


> La bolsa o la vida



Pues si, ganar o perder, eso también forma parte de la vida..


----------



## Janus (18 Mar 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Me interesa mucho hacer cursos de Cursos de Trading de Cárpatos y su equipo de Serenity Markets y son allí jeje (bueno, a ver, me he formado por trader provincianos jeje,, pero muy buenos en mi opinión, algunos cursos y tal)
> 
> ---------- Mensaje añadido a las 14:35 ---------- El original se escribió a las 14:33 ----------
> 
> ...



Puterío muy muy caro en el número 1.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> El monumento a los fusilados que se levantaron contra los gabachos y Napoleon, Goya pinto un cuadro que es muy conocido, en cuanto lo veas te acordaras.Es un fuego que esta 24h en funcionamiento.



Bueno, es que los monumentos, construcciones etc son agradables por su presencia física, no tanto, por su significado creo. No creo que a nadie de derechas le disguste ver por fuera o dentro el Kremlin por ejemplo, y el Kremlin significa lo que significa, igual que Manhattan significa lo que significa.
Pero no, no iré, de Janus me fío 

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 14:57 ---------- El original se escribió a las 14:53 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Puterío muy muy caro en el número 1.



Caro a veces es calidad..:rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (18 Mar 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bueno, es que los monumentos, construcciones etc son agradables por su presencia física, no tanto, por su significado creo. No creo que a nadie de derechas le disguste ver por fuera o dentro el Kremlin por ejemplo, y el Kremlin significa lo que significa, igual que Manhattan significa lo que significa.
> Pero no, no iré, de Janus me fío
> 
> ---------- Mensaje añadido a las 14:57 ---------- El original se escribió a las 14:53 ----------
> ...



El numero 1 es la bolsa jeje este janus


----------



## Estilicón (18 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ando cachondo con Iberdrola a 3,4€ para tenerlas unos cuantos años en cartera :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Estoy pensando en dejar una orden condicionada para que no se me olvide.

¿Que fecha de caducidad le pongo? :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (18 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Estoy pensando en dejar una orden condicionada para que no se me olvide.
> 
> ¿Que fecha de caducidad le pongo? :fiufiu:



Si está seguro, no se te olvidará.


----------



## Estilicón (18 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Si está seguro, no se te olvidará.



jejeje, ni con "sutiles indirectas" he conseguido sonsacarle la información de aproximadamente para cuando lo ve.

Ya no se me olvida, no .


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> El numero 1 es la bolsa jeje este janus



Buen gol, aunque ni sabía donde estaba el balón (vamos, que no es tan meritorio..)


----------



## bertok (18 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> jejeje, ni con "sutiles indirectas" he conseguido sonsacarle la información de aproximadamente para cuando lo ve.
> 
> Ya no se me olvida, no .



Ni idea de cuándo llegará a esos niveles.

Primero tenemos que ver al SP haciendo techo y rompiendo a la baja. El chulibex amplificará esos movimientos a la baja.


----------



## faraico (18 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> jejeje, ni con "sutiles indirectas" he conseguido sonsacarle la información de aproximadamente para cuando lo ve.
> 
> Ya no se me olvida, no .



Muchas veces es mejor actuar como máquinas, con premeditación y alevosía...

Me explico....este verano empezó esto a caer con atisbos de guano y me dije....

COmpramos 1000 SAN a 7.

Si baja a 6 metemos otras 1.000

A 5,50 otras 1.000

A 5 ya serán 2.000

Y a 4 meteremos 3.000

Y una vez hechas las compras esperamos porque tiene que subir...


Esa fue la teoría...la práctica fue que empecé a hacer el tonto, compraba antes de tocar el objetivo...o si tocaba el objetivo vendía a la mínima ganancia que tuviera contagiado por "lo que se lee en internet".

Por tanto si crees que IBE a 3,40 es buena compra, deja la orden puesta y olvídate, evitarás caer en tentaciones de entrar a 4,1....3,8....etc....

SI yo hubiera hecho eso, ahora mismo estaría con unas plusvis muy ricas::


----------



## ponzi (18 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Muchas veces es mejor actuar como máquinas, con premeditación y alevosía...
> 
> Me explico....este verano empezó esto a caer con atisbos de guano y me dije....
> 
> ...



Algo planificado tenia yo con san pero al final mal vendi y eso que a priori tenia 3 compras en mente asi hasta que me pagasen mi valoracion. Pero tanto guano que se anuncio que un servidor salio corriendo ya que el balance de un banco no hay por donde pillarlo. Con ibe sigo la estrategia a rajatabla.5,3 primera compra 4,5 segunda y si baja a 4,1 y 3,7 otras dos tacadas y a esperar a que supere mi valoracion contable.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Mar 2012)

Buenas tardes domingueras aburrideras.

A raiz del ultimo tema de debate, y no, no me refiero a los libros de zombis, he creido correcto traer aqui estas dos graficas, realizadas por mi esta tarde de domingo. Si alguien las quiere mejor, pues que pague, no se, tarifa de ¿500€/grafica?












Como me sigo aburriendo, seguire subiendo cosas que les pueda interesar.

Edito: La segunda grafica muestra la variacion diaria del indice, vamos, los puntos que baja o sube en el dia. Se aprecia que en mercados alcistas constantes las variaciones son mas estrechas, mientras que cuando asoma la volatilidad aparece la incertidumbre, cosa que la mayoria aqui sabeis, pero me aburro y hago una grafica.


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Mar 2012)

Buenas tardes, una vez recuperada de un fin de semana altamente gratificante, de nuevo buscando plan para la semana presente, 

MV (alias PG) es notorio que va a cortos 
y el resto señores como lo ven.

Yo elviernes abrí un miniibex corto, con el resto sigo pescando con los USA
El Wells Fargo me salio bien, 
Ahora estoy con Medtronic, que me parece que si sigue con esta marcha mañana cumplo objetivos y la suelto 
Intel pachim pacham....o pasito a pasito, espero que esta semana haga lo que toca

Vigilante en Allegheny

Alguna sugerencia de esas exoticas que conoce el señor Janus y que a mi ni me sale el nombre en la lista de valores????

Nuevas hawainas a la vista???







---------- Mensaje añadido a las 18:48 ---------- El original se escribió a las 18:46 ----------




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenas tardes domingueras aburrideras.
> 
> A raiz del ultimo tema de debate, y no, no me refiero a los libros de zombis, he creido correcto traer aqui estas dos graficas, realizadas por mi esta tarde de domingo. Si alguien las quiere mejor, pues que pague, no se, tarifa de ¿500€/grafica?
> 
> ...



Oiga un poco de letra que los de primero no nos enteramos much

El segundo gráfico que es?

Gracias, veo que y a lo ha puesto:Aplauso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Mar 2012)

Sin duda que el dax este donde esta se debe en gran parte al sector coches [BMW es mejor que mercedes y punto, no quiero que nadie que leo este hilo dude de ello] y de BASF, SIEMENS y resto de compañias que son las que mas ponderan en el indice. Aprecio que ha entrado dinero listo, si bien es cierto el volumen hasta la fecha no lo podemos considerar como alto, historicamente hablando, alto es si tenemos en cuenta las cuentas de trader de los aqui participes a excepcion claro esta del muy honorable GHKGHK.

Pues del sector coches, nada que decir, las ventas se resienten en Europa pero los mercados emergentes compran como cosacos, pasa igual que con los relojes, y los fabricantes se centran en ellos.

El principal problema de las compañias alemanas, es si sabran virar y descargar su dependencia del viejo continente. BMW lo esta haciendo.



European Car Sales Decline Most Since October 2010 - Bloomberg

BMW Predicts Record Profit in 2012 on Sales - Bloomberg


----------



## Estilicón (18 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Muchas veces es mejor actuar como máquinas, con premeditación y alevosía...
> 
> Me explico....este verano empezó esto a caer con atisbos de guano y me dije....
> 
> ...



Si, te habría salido bien, pero esa estrategia a mi (y recalco a mi) personalmente me parece una gestión espantosa. A mi, ponerse a piramidar entrando siempre posicionado en contra de la tendencia, esperando un rebote, me parece una cagada. Me recuerda a lo que dicen de la ruleta de que si apuestas a rojo o negro y fallas, la siguiente vez tienes que apostar al doble, que recuperas lo perdido antes y además ganas la siguiente tirada. Claro, al final seguro que ganas. El problema es que si te falla el tiro varias veces seguidas igual te quedas sin pasta y si sigue cayendo y ya no tienes balas, estás jodido para los restos.

Te pongo un caso que le podría haber pasado a unos cuantos. Terra cotiza a 150 euros, cae a 70, está barato, entro. Fail. Cae a 40. Muy baratas. Entro y compro más. Fail. Cae a 15. Superbaratas. Entro y compro más. Fail. Cae a 10. Regaladas. Entro y compro más. Fail. Fin del viaje a 5 (creo que fue). Resultado: habría acabado debajo del puente. 

Pones tu ejemplo de entrar desde los 7. Para empezar, ya asumes, que lo de los 7 euros es fail y vas a palmar pasta que compensas con las otras compras desde ahí. Pero, ¿que ocurre si en vez de en 7 hubieras empezado en 8?. Yo leí en este foro a gente decir que entraban en 8 porque pensaban (en ese momento) que estaba barato. ¿Tendrías plusvis ahora?. 

Para mi, tu ejemplo te habría salido mejor si entras en 7 con 1000, y pones un SL con el que perderías un 2% (150 pavos). Si salta, acompañas a la caída, dejas que caiga hasta donde el precio lo lleve y en cuanto percibes un rebote entras, fijando el SL de nuevo. Al final habrías entrado en esos 4 y tu ganancia de pasta habría sido muchísimo más. Y si hubiera caído hasta los 2, los SL te habrían salvado de acabar debajo del puente. 

Al fin y al cabo son distintas formas de hacer lo que se llama gestión monetaria. Tu piensas que las operaciones así pueden llevarte a plusvis, yo creo que en determinados casos sí, como en situaciones laterales o si tienes la suerte de entrar cerca de la situación en que se frenará y dará el rebote, pero por un lado creo que haciéndolo como yo lo veo también obtengo plusvis y mayores que las que obtendrías piramidando y por otra parte no dependo de que llegue el ansiado rebote salvador cuanto antes porque sino mis pérdidas se disparan. Y si ese rebote llega mucho más abajo, puede suponerte un suicidio financiero. 

Pero como te digo, es solo mi opinión, la opinión de un tio de internet, y no recomiendo a nadie que haga las cosas como lo hago yo. Que cada uno siga los métodos que crea mejores, porque al fin y al cabo esto no es un juego de equipo sino individual, y se trata de que cada uno preserva y aumente su propio capital lo mejor que pueda. Mientras esto me funcione y siga pensando que esta es la mejor forma de gestionar las operaciones, lo seguiré haciendo así. En 3,50 me metería con idea de L/P, pero después de ver soportes, resistencias, etc para poner un pedazo Stop de salida y modo de gestionar el reenganche en caso de vuelta, y todo después de acompañar el movimiento al detalle.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Mar 2012)

Y un tema interesante es la correlacion entre las divisas y "su" indice.






Antes del 2000 grafica con marcos.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 19:32 ---------- El original se escribió a las 19:26 ----------

Y el TEMA.

10_YEAR Bond Charts - (ICAPSD) 10 Year Treasury Note Bond Charts


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Mar 2012)

Sr. chinito, 
el águila se ha posado.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. chinito,
> el águila se ha posado.



No se merece usted menos,






ya lo que haga con ellas :fiufiu:


----------



## Xof Dub (18 Mar 2012)

Disculpen el offtopic

un buen broker para operar con posiciones cortas? los cfds y derivados por el momento no me convencen (palme el viernes los 20,000 de la cuenta demo de igmarkets en 16')
Actualmente tengo cuenta con ING,pero su broker solo me parece util para aparcar alli grandes pilladas o acciones a muy muy largo plazo
El de Bankinter supongo que deberia tener esta opcion, pero no la he encontrado,...

gracias


----------



## Janus (18 Mar 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenas tardes, una vez recuperada de un fin de semana altamente gratificante, de nuevo buscando plan para la semana presente,
> 
> MV (alias PG) es notorio que va a cortos
> y el resto señores como lo ven.
> ...



En general los semiconductores y electrónica en general están funcionando muy bien en USA en los últimos meses.

En otros valores "riesgosos" mejor no estar ahora. Se pueden pagar los postres perfectamente.

Que bien que hayas tenido un gran fin de semana!


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Mar 2012)

Xof Dub dijo:


> Disculpen el offtopic
> 
> un buen broker para operar con posiciones cortas? los cfds y derivados por el momento no me convencen (palme el viernes los 20,000 de la cuenta demo de igmarkets en 16')
> Actualmente tengo cuenta con ING,pero su broker solo me parece util para aparcar alli grandes pilladas o acciones a muy muy largo plazo
> ...



Pinche en la ventana de futuros...
Tiene que abrir una cuenta de futuros 24 horas antes.
En tipos de contratos le viene especificadas las comisiones, garantias etc... y sobre que puede optar a cortos: índices y acciones españolas..

Uf... parezco el comercial:XX:


----------



## Janus (18 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Si, te habría salido bien, pero esa estrategia a mi (y recalco a mi) personalmente me parece una gestión espantosa. A mi, ponerse a piramidar entrando siempre posicionado en contra de la tendencia, esperando un rebote, me parece una cagada. Me recuerda a lo que dicen de la ruleta de que si apuestas a rojo o negro y fallas, la siguiente vez tienes que apostar al doble, que recuperas lo perdido antes y además ganas la siguiente tirada. Claro, al final seguro que ganas. El problema es que si te falla el tiro varias veces seguidas igual te quedas sin pasta y si sigue cayendo y ya no tienes balas, estás jodido para los restos.
> 
> Te pongo un caso que le podría haber pasado a unos cuantos. Terra cotiza a 150 euros, cae a 70, está barato, entro. Fail. Cae a 40. Muy baratas. Entro y compro más. Fail. Cae a 15. Superbaratas. Entro y compro más. Fail. Cae a 10. Regaladas. Entro y compro más. Fail. Fin del viaje a 5 (creo que fue). Resultado: habría acabado debajo del puente.
> 
> ...



La estrategia sale muy bien con esos números. Pero si en vez de esos números hubieran sido cuando estaba a 12, 10 y 8 euros. Esas cifras parecían oportunidades tremendas cuando el valor andaba en máximos.


----------



## credulo (18 Mar 2012)

Xof Dub dijo:


> Disculpen el offtopic
> 
> un buen broker para operar con posiciones cortas? los cfds y derivados por el momento no me convencen (palme el viernes los 20,000 de la cuenta demo de igmarkets en 16')
> Actualmente tengo cuenta con ING,pero su broker solo me parece util para aparcar alli grandes pilladas o acciones a muy muy largo plazo
> ...



¿Qué buscas en concreto? Lo digo porque dices que no quieres ni cfd's ni derivados para cortos...

Si has perdido 20,000 euros en 16 minutos lo que deberías replantarte es que tu operativa no funciona. Seguramente te has apalancado y yo creo que eso es un error si no estás muy puesto.


----------



## VOTIN (18 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Si, te habría salido bien, pero esa estrategia a mi (y recalco a mi) personalmente me parece una gestión espantosa. A mi, ponerse a piramidar entrando siempre posicionado en contra de la tendencia, esperando un rebote, me parece una cagada. Me recuerda a lo que dicen de la ruleta de que si apuestas a rojo o negro y fallas, la siguiente vez tienes que apostar al doble, que recuperas lo perdido antes y además ganas la siguiente tirada. Claro, al final seguro que ganas. El problema es que si te falla el tiro varias veces seguidas igual te quedas sin pasta y si sigue cayendo y ya no tienes balas, estás jodido para los restos.
> 
> Te pongo un caso que le podría haber pasado a unos cuantos. Terra cotiza a 150 euros, cae a 70, está barato, entro. Fail. Cae a 40. Muy baratas. Entro y compro más. Fail. Cae a 15. Superbaratas. Entro y compro más. Fail. Cae a 10. Regaladas. Entro y compro más. Fail. Fin del viaje a 5 (creo que fue). Resultado: habría acabado debajo del puente.
> 
> ...



Eso que dices se realiza desde la mas ignorancia financiera y adorando simplemente el AT y su dinamica
El ejemplo de Terra equivale ahora a apple pero a poco mas,es puro aire su cotizacion y una locura realizar una piramizacion.
Yo lo he realizado en otras y con buenas plusvalias
Te pondre un ejemplo de como operar piramidando y esperando rebote
Llevo vigilando a repsol desde hace tiempo,es una empresa que me gusta por
varias razones
-Da buenos beneficios y dividendos
-Por fundamentales me sale valor 15
En esa tesitura no pienso comprar a 24 bajo ningun concepto,pero si la acechare esperando una bajada
La bajada llego a 22 por las razones conocidas,yo segui esperando
entre a 20 aun cuando pensaba que caeria a 19 por jugar entre 20 y 21 para
coger manzanitas.
Ahora esta a 18,85 y el lunes subira a 19 pero seguira en su rebote a 18 y despues hasta 17,3 que sera el momento para entrar y esperar que suba
Los motivos por los que bajara seran muy diversos,pero bajara
Una vez en 17,3 promediare hasta que me de 18,2 y me saldre a 19,8
Eso sera seguramente en JULIO,se juntara el invierno argentino ,los dividendos,etc y creo que llegara hasta 20
Y si no pasa nada de lo que pienso no pasa nada,estoy en una gran empresa
que da muchos beneficios y con un gran patrimonio que respalda sus 18 € de cotizacion en los que me quede atrapado y no me quitara el sueño en mas de un año


----------



## Janus (18 Mar 2012)

Voy a compartir con ustedes el jaleo que he llevado durante días.

Les decía que estaba muy liado haciendo un business plan con el que convencer a mis posibles próximo empleadores acerca de un modelo retributivo concreto que me gusta y difiere del que ellos me han planteado. En ello sigo y esta semana lo tenemos que dejar cerrado. Básicamente, se trata de acordar posiblemente un esquema intermedio entre ambas posiciones. Creo que tras la semana santa estaré trabajando con ellos. A algunos ya los conozco porque hemos trabajado anteriormente. Es un boutique de M&A bastante agresiva en que se cumple (y se paga bien) o se sale por la puerta.

Pero realmente, el lío lo tenía porque estaba analizando otra opción que me ha llegado por un amigo que comenzó como cliente hace muchos años. Me puso en contacto con un empresario (de esos que salen en la tele en algún debate con cara y piel de cordero) y éste me pidió "reorientar" una empresa industrial (interin management en el argot) durante un año. Básicamente lo que quiere es un tipo que le dé la vuelta a la empresa y se queme durante un año para hacer aquello que "cuesta hacer". La retribución es, por los números y objetivos que he echado, el doble que en la boutique. El lío lo he tenido viendo qué tengo que hacer para reorientar las operaciones de esa empresa industrial y básicamente es cerras tres fábricas e incrementar la producción en otras dos. Cambiar de pe a pa toda la política de compras, yéndonos a terceros países (ahora muy centrada en empresas nacionales sin un esquema de competencia). En total, 280 personas a la calle.
Pues no lo voy a hacer. El burbuja.info me ha puesto en contacto con muchos dramas del día a día y no quiero formar parte de ese circo que en este caso solamente sirve para hacer que ese tipo gane más dinero del que ya tiene. Además, lo estoy viendo .... le doy vuelta la empresa (si es que funciona el proceso) y luego lo vende a Taiwan o Indonesia con lo que al final no queda nada en pie.
Lo siento por él, pero ese fusilamiento lo va a tener que hacer en primera persona si es que tiene huevos.

En fin, tristeza de pais ... que trata a la gente como simples peones en un tablero laboral especialmente injusto en los valores humanos.


----------



## bertok (18 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Voy a compartir con ustedes el jaleo que he llevado durante días.
> 
> Les decía que estaba muy liado haciendo un business plan con el que convencer a mis posibles próximo empleadores acerca de un modelo retributivo concreto que me gusta y difiere del que ellos me han planteado. En ello sigo y esta semana lo tenemos que dejar cerrado. Básicamente, se trata de acordar posiblemente un esquema intermedio entre ambas posiciones. Creo que tras la semana santa estaré trabajando con ellos. A algunos ya los conozco porque hemos trabajado anteriormente. Es un boutique de M&A bastante agresiva en que se cumple (y se paga bien) o se sale por la puerta.
> 
> ...



¿de dónde te crees que saldrían tus emolumentos?.

Efectivamente, que lo haga su puta madre.


----------



## VOTIN (18 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Voy a compartir con ustedes el jaleo que he llevado durante días.
> 
> Les decía que estaba muy liado haciendo un business plan con el que convencer a mis posibles próximo empleadores acerca de un modelo retributivo concreto que me gusta y difiere del que ellos me han planteado. En ello sigo y esta semana lo tenemos que dejar cerrado. Básicamente, se trata de acordar posiblemente un esquema intermedio entre ambas posiciones. Creo que tras la semana santa estaré trabajando con ellos. A algunos ya los conozco porque hemos trabajado anteriormente. Es un boutique de M&A bastante agresiva en que se cumple (y se paga bien) o se sale por la puerta.
> 
> ...



Pues lo hara otro
Existe mucha demanda para el puesto de verdugo hoy dia
El salario hay que ganarlo no regalarlo, o bien se es funcionario.
Las normas del juego no las ponemos nosotros,nos las pone la sociedad y en 
base a ellas luchamos para sobrevivir


----------



## Kujire (18 Mar 2012)

*HOoooooooola!!!*

Hola a tod@s! 

cómo están usteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedessss? 

Kj


----------



## Janus (18 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿de dónde te crees que saldrían tus emolumentos?.
> 
> Efectivamente, que lo haga su puta madre.



Los números, el excel lo aguanta todo, dicen que el EV de ese grupo, podría aumentar en 40M en 4 años. Echa que se quede en la mitad ....

Además, la mitad de su cartera de ventas la tiene asegurada porque sus principales clientes están atados a contratos de largo plazo, SIN RAPPEL DE VENTAS. De esto he visto mucho en mi trayectoria y en estos días es sinómino de "algo por detrás".

En general, esta gente vive del "esta por tí y esta por mí ... que conozco a pepito y menganito".

Lo que sí puede decir es que cuando he trabajado realizando operaciones similares (en análisis, no en ejecución) con grupos foráneos .... es todo más transparente y honesto aunque golfos hay en todos los sitios. Todo es cruzarse con un "españolito con traje y barriga generosa" para que todo huela mal (generalmente).


----------



## VOTIN (18 Mar 2012)

Kujire dijo:


> Hola a tod@s!
> 
> cómo están usteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedessss?
> 
> Kj



Estamos estudiando echar 280 personas al paro y eliminar varias fabricas.
El sistema nos domina o nos devora


----------



## Mulder (18 Mar 2012)

A las buenas tardes!



Kujire dijo:


> Hola a tod@s!
> 
> cómo están usteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedessss?
> 
> Kj



Lleva ud. desaparecida más tiempo del que debería, supongo que ha hecho otro curso de pilotaje de aviones 

¿Jumbo version? :XX:


----------



## bertok (18 Mar 2012)

Kujire dijo:


> Hola a tod@s!
> 
> cómo están usteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedessss?
> 
> Kj



¿cortos o largos en SP, NASDAQ y Chulibex? ::


----------



## Janus (18 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pues lo hara otro
> Existe mucha demanda para el puesto de verdugo hoy dia
> El salario hay que ganarlo no regalarlo, o bien se es funcionario.
> Las normas del juego no las ponemos nosotros,nos las pone la sociedad y en
> base a ellas luchamos para sobrevivir



Es que le puede salir mal la jugada porque mal ejecutada la operación, puede perder eficiencia (la cuota de mercado la tiene más o menos amarrada para los próximos 6 años).

Lo mismo otro lo hace mejor que yo (seguro) pero ojalá le salga el tiro por la culata y vaya para atrás.

Tengo la fortuna de que no estoy "tirado" y sin fondos ... con lo que digo que puedo elegir. De estos tipos he visto muchos, y no quiero labrarme un nombre en el mercado como el "ejecutor".


----------



## VOTIN (18 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Es que le puede salir mal la jugada porque mal ejecutada la operación, puede perder eficiencia (la cuota de mercado la tiene más o menos amarrada para los próximos 6 años).
> 
> Lo mismo otro lo hace mejor que yo (seguro) pero ojalá le salga el tiro por la culata y vaya para atrás.
> 
> Tengo la fortuna de que no estoy "tirado" y sin fondos ... con lo que digo que puedo elegir. De estos tipos he visto muchos, y no quiero labrarme un nombre en el mercado como el "ejecutor".



Hay que trabajar con gente seria y honesta,si tratas con sinverguenzas y te encargan el trabajo de sicario es otro tema.
Roma no paga traidores.
Si la empresa es un cuerpo y hay que amputar un brazo para sobrevivir pues se mete uno las tripas para adentro y se sigue la vida


----------



## Janus (18 Mar 2012)

Les voy a contar un buen negocio y un mal negocio:


Buen negocio.
Cuando algún activo decente (pe, el SP .... no me vale el futuro del guano de rana) ha bajado mucho, muchisimo (por ejemplo el 60%) .... COMPRAR con la filosofía de largo plazo.

Mal negocio.
Cuando un activo (también decente) ha subido muchísimo .... PONERSE CORTO bajo el ya bajará porque ha subido mucho.

Piénsenlo bien.


----------



## Cosmic girl (18 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No tratéis de adivinar nada. Esto va en el día a día.
> Seguir tendencias y sumarse a los cambios. Así de fácil y así de difícil.
> 
> La bolsa es para la gente práctica. Funcionan mejor los ojos que el cerebro.





Ya decía yo. Fisiológicamente el ojo no ve ni torta, es el cerebro.


----------



## Kujire (18 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola Mul! Lo de Jumbo no lo dirá porque he ganado algo de peso no???? ... ya me saben todas mis aficiones oh boy! ... ahora mismo no estoy ni para conducir una silla ...

Encantada de leerte


----------



## Janus (18 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Hay que trabajar con gente seria y honesta,si tratas con sinverguenzas y te encargan el trabajo de sicario es otro tema.
> Roma no paga traidores.
> Si la empresa es un cuerpo y hay que amputar un brazo para sobrevivir pues se mete uno las tripas para adentro y se sigue la vida



Cuando una empresa tiene la opción de bajar radicalmente sus costes de producción vía inversión en maquinaria y automatización de las líneas productivas .............. y elige ir sobre seguro cerrando para no invertir y desviar la producción a fábricas menos productivas ..... mal negocio.

No se trata de amputar. Se trata de pensar y actuar como empresario con visión a largo plazo. Éste tipo es de los que todo se hace evidente, muy en el esquema de "empujo y se mueve el mueble". Pues he de decir que a veces no hay que empujar, sino levantar para no rayar el suelo.

Las cosas se hacen bien y más si media el futuro de muchas familias localizadas en zonas rurales en donde quien pierde el trabajo no tiene alternativa diferente a emigrar ... lo cual es jodido con 50 años y sin curriculum especialmente "diferente".


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Mar 2012)

Mucha suerte sr.Janus en su proxima aventura ñaboral, y ojala le vaya todo bien y pueda aplicar los conocimientos que aqui demuestra para reflotar alguna empresa española.

La señortia kujire se pasa y nos dira la direccion de usa, el otro dia el señor MM tambien aunque con el hay que tener un traductor Leoncio-gacela, e igual mañana el señor Pollastre nos dice unos nivelitos. Bien, ya solo falta que a Claca le den las notas del segundo cuatrimestre y el padre le deje postear.


----------



## ponzi (18 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Es que le puede salir mal la jugada porque mal ejecutada la operación, puede perder eficiencia (la cuota de mercado la tiene más o menos amarrada para los próximos 6 años).
> 
> Lo mismo otro lo hace mejor que yo (seguro) pero ojalá le salga el tiro por la culata y vaya para atrás.
> 
> Tengo la fortuna de que no estoy "tirado" y sin fondos ... con lo que digo que puedo elegir. De estos tipos he visto muchos, y no quiero labrarme un nombre en el mercado como el "ejecutor".



Siento que al final el trabajo no haya sido el deseado.Chapó por tu decision, en decisiones como estas es donde se ve la calidad humana de una persona. Espero que tengas mucha suerte con la prox entrevista y no topes con el tipico pirata empresario español.


----------



## Kujire (18 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿cortos o largos en SP, NASDAQ y Chulibex? ::



Hoooola Bertok! Le vale si le preparo el análisis con un error de +5 Guinnes? ... espere que pinto unas rayas ... por cierto hablando del tema .. sigue usted por el sur de Baja?

saludos


----------



## diosmercado (18 Mar 2012)

Bueno muchachos, como ven la semana?? recuerdo leer hilos antiguos donde venia Kujire con su "sell sell sell" . Yo sigo con mi pensamiento de que seguiremos subiendo (sentimiento contrario o).

Esta semana he estado offline por temas del ursi y sus dichosos articulos.

Buena suerte, esta semana intentare estar mas al dia.

Janus, haces bien en rechazar eso, eres una persona honesta y eso te honra. El tipo ese me recuerda a Poncio Pilato, trabajo sucio y me lavo las manos.


----------



## Estilicón (18 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Eso que dices se realiza desde la mas ignorancia financiera y adorando simplemente el AT y su dinamica
> El ejemplo de Terra equivale ahora a apple pero a poco mas,es puro aire su cotizacion y una locura realizar una piramizacion.
> Yo lo he realizado en otras y con buenas plusvalias
> Te pondre un ejemplo de como operar piramidando y esperando rebote
> ...



Usted tiene una estrategia de operación y le va bien, lo cual me alegro. Yo llevo otra y también me va bien. Su operativa me parece muy respetable y de momento le va bien, lo cual me alegra, pero yo no usaría su manera de operar porque como he dicho a mi personalmente no me gusta, porque haciéndolo como lo hago, puedo pillar las subidas igual que usted y además corto la pérdida antes. Y por otra parte, si ahora viene un hostiazo del 15, yo no me quedo pillado. Que aquí hace un año, se pasó de 11000 a 8000 puntos en un suspiro. Fijese si le pilla dentro y sin SL

Le voy a poner un ejemplo muy sencillo. El ejemplo que pone arriba de repsol. Si usted pensaba que caería a 19 y entró a coger manzanitas en 20, compre en 20 y ponga un SL en 19,80 (por decir algo). Si cae por debajo de 19,80 le salta y recompra en los 19 que pensaba según su operativa. Habría vuelto a entrar en 19 y ahora mismo ya se habría ahorrado 80 céntimos de caída, es decir, más de un 4% de su capital. Y si sube y alcanza su SP, habría logrado un 4% más de capital. Y si mañana aparece una noticia pésima de Repsol y se descalabra, a mi no me pilla y puedo comprar mucho más abajo, aumentando el margen de ganancias. De la manera que usted dice usted se comería las pérdidas y solo las recuperaría si remonta para arriba. 

Es cuestión de hacer números con usted dentro desde los 20 como ha hecho, y comerse la bajada o haberse salido en 19,80 y recomprar en los 19. Haga cuentas de los beneficios si se va a 22, haciéndolo de una manera u otra, a ver con que se obtiene más. Y añada que de la otra forma no hay riesgo de comerme un descalabro, que la tranquilidad también cuenta.

Claro, puede ser peor esta estrategia respecto a la suya si hace zigzag en la zona de mi SL. Pero coño, no existe la operativa óptima y perfecta.


----------



## Xof Dub (18 Mar 2012)

credulo dijo:


> ¿Qué buscas en concreto? Lo digo porque dices que no quieres ni cfd's ni derivados para cortos...
> 
> Si has perdido 20,000 euros en 16 minutos lo que deberías replantarte es que tu operativa no funciona. Seguramente te has apalancado y yo creo que eso es un error si no estás muy puesto.



Bueno, en realidad le diria que en este asunto ni siquiera tengo operativa (lo de palmar dinero virtual es casi una tradicion para mi pq uso las demos y el paper trading para ensayos prueba-error, y en el caso de los cfdsdel otro dia queria comprobar lo facil que puede ser meterte en un problema si no vas con cuidado), de hecho como ud. ha notado mi desconocimiento sobre como aprovechar un mercado a la baja es palmario. :ouch:
De ahi mis dudas, no quiero ponerme a operar en corto manana (ni pasado), sino ir conociendo productos y brokers, encontrar los que mejor se amolden a un cervatillo de las tierras altas like moi :cook:
En mi caso, estoy empezando a mirar etfs inversos, pero no me han hablado excesivamente bien de su funcionamiento y queria saber si al operar en corto sobre acciones la cosa es 'tan simple' como con la operativa en largo con acciones, si es ineludible hacerlo mediante derivados, si existe la obligacion de un apalancamiento minimo... en fin, ir consultado los distintos brokers, leer su letra pequena...practicar en virtual y... probablemente para entonces estaremos inmersos en un BRA sin paliativos :XX:
Muchas gracias por su atencion, suerte en sus inversiones


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Mar 2012)

Kujire dijo:


> Hoooola Bertok! Le vale si le preparo el análisis con un error de +5 Guinnes? ... espere que pinto unas rayas ... por cierto hablando del tema .. sigue usted por el sur de Baja?
> 
> saludos



¡¡Hola Kujire!!

¿Sell sell sell sell?
¿o no?


----------



## bertok (18 Mar 2012)

Kujire dijo:


> Hoooola Bertok! Le vale si le preparo el análisis con un error de +5 Guinnes? ... espere que pinto unas rayas ... por cierto hablando del tema .. sigue usted por el sur de Baja?
> 
> saludos



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: .


----------



## VOTIN (18 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Usted tiene una estrategia de operación y le va bien, lo cual me alegro. Yo llevo otra y también me va bien. Su operativa me parece muy respetable y de momento le va bien, lo cual me alegra, pero yo no usaría su manera de operar porque como he dicho a mi personalmente no me gusta, porque haciéndolo como lo hago, puedo pillar las subidas igual que usted y además corto la pérdida antes. Y por otra parte, si ahora viene un hostiazo del 15, yo no me quedo pillado. Que aquí hace un año, se pasó de 11000 a 8000 puntos en un suspiro. Fijese si le pilla dentro y sin SL
> 
> Le voy a poner un ejemplo muy sencillo. El ejemplo que pone arriba de repsol. Si usted pensaba que caería a 19 y entró a coger manzanitas en 20, compre en 20 y ponga un SL en 19,80 (por decir algo). Si cae por debajo de 19,80 le salta y recompra en los 19 que pensaba según su operativa. Habría vuelto a entrar en 19 y ahora mismo ya se habría ahorrado 80 céntimos de caída, es decir, más de un 4% de su capital. Y si sube y alcanza su SP, habría logrado un 4% más de capital. Y si mañana aparece una noticia pésima de Repsol y se descalabra, a mi no me pilla y puedo comprar mucho más abajo, aumentando el margen de ganancias. De la manera que usted dice usted se comería las pérdidas y solo las recuperaría si remonta para arriba.
> 
> ...



El razonamiento ese es logico , correcto y racional
pero cada valor tiene un operativa diferente ,es valido para ibe pero no para repsol .
Al final aplicandolo terminas mal de los nervios y obsesionado por acertar
y da mal rollo
La situacion es diferente en prisa,rep,ibe,etc cada valor es diferente en la operativa


----------



## diosmercado (18 Mar 2012)

El TASE ha cerrado verde con un +0,38%.


----------



## matt (18 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Les voy a contar un buen negocio y un mal negocio:
> 
> 
> Buen negocio.
> ...



Comprar el SP es el mejor negocio de cuantos conozco, fáciles, líquidos y de rentabilidad cierta. Casi todos los demas desaguisados me los soluciona el amigo SP. Máxime ahora con una divisa -la nuestra- de pronóstico cierto.


----------



## Mulder (18 Mar 2012)

Kujire dijo:


> Hola Mul! Lo de Jumbo no lo dirá porque he ganado algo de peso no???? ... ya me saben todas mis aficiones oh boy! ... ahora mismo no estoy ni para conducir una silla ...
> 
> Encantada de leerte



Es normal que ganes peso, llevas mucho sin contarnos tus batallitas y eso no consume energía, espero que hayas venido a gastarla 

El encantamiento es mutuo.


----------



## Janus (18 Mar 2012)

matt dijo:


> Comprar el SP es el mejor negocio de cuantos conozco, fáciles, líquidos y de rentabilidad cierta. Casi todos los demas desaguisados me los soluciona el amigo SP. Máxime ahora con una divisa -la nuestra- de pronóstico cierto.



Depende del nivel de compra, como todo.

Un SP que haya bajado de 1600 a 680 es factible que suba sobre todo por los intereses creados y conveniencia. Hacerlo en 1400 tras subir sin parar un 30% en pocos meses ... me genera dudas.


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pero realmente, el lío lo tenía porque estaba analizando otra opción que me ha llegado por un amigo que comenzó como cliente hace muchos años. Me puso en contacto con un empresario (de esos que salen en la tele en algún debate con cara y piel de cordero) y éste me pidió "reorientar" una empresa industrial (interin management en el argot) durante un año. Básicamente lo que quiere es un tipo que le dé la vuelta a la empresa y se queme durante un año para hacer aquello que "cuesta hacer". La retribución es, por los números y objetivos que he echado, el doble que en la boutique. El lío lo he tenido viendo qué tengo que hacer para reorientar las operaciones de esa empresa industrial y básicamente es cerras tres fábricas e incrementar la producción en otras dos. Cambiar de pe a pa toda la política de compras, yéndonos a terceros países (ahora muy centrada en empresas nacionales sin un esquema de competencia). En total, 280 personas a la calle.
> Pues no lo voy a hacer. El burbuja.info me ha puesto en contacto con muchos dramas del día a día y no quiero formar parte de ese circo que en este caso solamente sirve para hacer que ese tipo gane más dinero del que ya tiene. Además, lo estoy viendo .... le doy vuelta la empresa (si es que funciona el proceso) y luego lo vende a Taiwan o Indonesia con lo que al final no queda nada en pie.
> Lo siento por él, pero ese fusilamiento lo va a tener que hacer en primera persona si es que tiene huevos.
> 
> En fin, tristeza de pais ... que trata a la gente como simples peones en un tablero laboral especialmente injusto en los valores humanos.



Me alegra conocer su decisión. Con más personas con sus escrúpulos los de arriba no tendrían a perros que le hagan el trabajo sucio y las cosas serían diferentes.
Sin verdugo no hay ejecución.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Mar 2012)

China compra el 2% de la petrolera francesa Total - elEconomista.es


----------



## Kujire (18 Mar 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡¡Hola Kujire!!
> 
> ¿Sell sell sell sell?
> ¿o no?



Hola Pecata!! 

Una cosa, que yo entre por akí no significa nada más que llevo un buen pedo. Aclarado este punto decir que estamos en máximos anuales, estoy de vacaciones y... que estoy de vacaciones. 1400 el ESEPE está recorriendo el año 2008! qué hacía usted en el 2008? se había casado ya? creo que con un modelo del escaparate de A&F jeje qué buen ojo tienes!

Podríamos tener una corrección en breve. Lo próximos días, L-M... serán clave para ver el comportamiento, tenemos Cocos apostados ... además les encantan estos movimientos.

Por otro lado hay que ver todos los escenarios, una rotura de 1400 por ejemplo de 10 puntos, si hubiese un gap, sería una jugada de gap&go con 1444.Magnum ... como muesca para largos.

GS lleva corto desde hace unos días, según me han dicho por la 5 pinta o así, la verdad creo que vienen dias muy interesantes, sin gran volatilidad pero interesantes.

Sólo una cosa, yo soy binguera profesional y perdedora en prácticas, no me importa perder pues lo hago habitualmente pero después del impresionante rally que hemos tenido de 70 puntos sin corrección me lo pensaría mucho entrar ahora en el mercado a largo. Es mi humilde opinión, es mejor que las vanguardias se peguen un poco, la rotura de 1400 podría ser brusca en cualquiera de las direcciones y sería como jugar al bingo, y eso no es lo que hacemos ni lo que recomendaría a nadie que se "jugase" su dinero ganado duramente en la economía real a una vuelta de moneda.


----------



## Janus (18 Mar 2012)

Va a haber fiesta. Veo velotes y amplitudes no normales tanto en euroyen y eurodolar. A estas horas, no se ven habitualmente.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Va a haber fiesta. Veo velotes y amplitudes no normales tanto en euroyen y eurodolar. A estas horas, no se ven habitualmente.



Si cae el eurodolar no va a ser nada malo, de hecho lo espero.


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Voy a compartir con ustedes el jaleo que he llevado durante días.
> 
> Les decía que estaba muy liado haciendo un business plan con el que convencer a mis posibles próximo empleadores acerca de un modelo retributivo concreto que me gusta y difiere del que ellos me han planteado. En ello sigo y esta semana lo tenemos que dejar cerrado. Básicamente, se trata de acordar posiblemente un esquema intermedio entre ambas posiciones. Creo que tras la semana santa estaré trabajando con ellos. A algunos ya los conozco porque hemos trabajado anteriormente. Es un boutique de M&A bastante agresiva en que se cumple (y se paga bien) o se sale por la puerta.
> 
> ...



le deseo lo mejor espero que cuando trabajes saques algo de tiempo para pasarte por el foro incluso cantar alguna operación y todo :: aunque barran tú SL::


----------



## aksarben (19 Mar 2012)

Kujire dijo:


> Hola a tod@s!
> 
> cómo están usteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedessss?
> 
> Kj



Kujiiiiiiiiiii :Aplauso:

Qué bueno es ver por aquí a los veteranos del lugar


----------



## matt (19 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Depende del nivel de compra, como todo.
> 
> Un SP que haya bajado de 1600 a 680 es factible que suba sobre todo por los intereses creados y conveniencia. Hacerlo en 1400 tras subir sin parar un 30% en pocos meses ... me genera dudas.



Por supuesto que depende del nivel de compra, qué duda cabe. La subida acumulada ya es importante; pero quienes esperan una corrección fuerte para entrar podrían seguir esperando.

Hay una cuestión que todavía sigue vigente hasta que deje de serlo. De momento, si las bolsas dijesen de caer, seguro que el eurodólar cae con ellas, y así, se tiene, al menos en parte, la cobertura perfecta. De otro lado, y según yo lo veo, queda carrete. Que tendremos una corrección significativa en 2.012, o tal vez dos, es casi seguro. La cuestión es que por el momento yo no la veo; es más, creo que va derecho hasta 1.500 POINTS. Ahí, ya veremos.
Pero sí, es más difícil tomar decisiones cuando tienes un subida acumulada importante. En mi caso, no estoy pensando en entrar sino en lo contrario, ahora bien, de momento, como digo, creo que le queda carrete. Tal vez, para el verano convenga irse a la playa ligerito de equipaje.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Mar 2012)

El SP rompe los máximos del viernes


----------



## Janus (19 Mar 2012)

matt dijo:


> Por supuesto que depende del nivel de compra, qué duda cabe. La subida acumulada ya es importante; pero quienes esperan una corrección fuerte para entrar podrían seguir esperando.
> 
> Hay una cuestión que todavía sigue vigente hasta que deje de serlo. De momento, si las bolsas dijesen de caer, seguro que el eurodólar cae con ellas, y así, se tiene, al menos en parte, la cobertura perfecta. De otro lado, y según yo lo veo, queda carrete. Que tendremos una corrección significativa en 2.012, o tal vez dos, es casi seguro. La cuestión es que por el momento yo no la veo; es más, creo que va derecho hasta 1.500 POINTS. Ahí, ya veremos.
> Pero sí, es más difícil tomar decisiones cuando tienes un subida acumulada importante. En mi caso, no estoy pensando en entrar sino en lo contrario, ahora bien, de momento, como digo, creo que le queda carrete. Tal vez, para el verano convenga irse a la playa ligerito de equipaje.




Tienes razón pero yo me refería a una inversión de largo plazo y ahora no parece que se den las condiciones.

Indudablemente que hay que estar montado en el carrusel pero con un pie en tierra para que sea más sencillo apearse.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 01:28 ---------- El original se escribió a las 01:25 ----------

Desde el 27/12/2011, el SP solo ha estado 11 días por debajo del nivel 80 en el estocástico (timeframe diario). Ahi es nada.


----------



## Claca (19 Mar 2012)

BUND







Si comentaba que a europa todavía le queda subida, el bono alemán refleja lo contrario, y lo lógico sería visitar los 134,4 durante las próximas sesiones, pudiendo llegar a caer ligeramente por debajo de los 133 si le meten caña.

La esperpéntica situación que representa una bolsa alcista con el bono en máximos puede explicarse también con la figura de continuidad que se dibuja dentro de lo que _debería_ ser un techo. Esa bandera, con el segundo activado, amenaza con catapultar el precio hasta los 146 si el mercado entra de nuevo en panic mode.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> BUND
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maestro, como visión alternativa a la suya del bund. Yo veo tres impulsos alcistas, el primero de menor amplitud surge después de un doble suelo, luego otros dos de igual amplitud. ¿que opina?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Mar 2012)

Buenos dias señoras.

AL primo americano del dax, le sucede lo mismo que al aleman. Dinero, lo que se dice dinero no entra mucho, pero sube y sube y sube, manipulatien/manipulation que le dicen en america y usa respectivamente.

Wall Street, ¿un gigante con pies de barro? El rally no tiene suficiente volumen - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2012)

A los buenos días!

Para hoy tengo una probabilidad del 83% de subidas en este momento, sin embargo creo que tendremos un día bastante lateral en principio que ira acelerándose poco a poco conforme vaya avanzando la sesión.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Para hoy tengo una probabilidad del 83% de subidas en este momento, sin embargo creo que tendremos un día bastante lateral en principio que ira acelerándose poco a poco conforme vaya avanzando la sesión.



Le tengo en alta estima sr. Mulder, pero ojalá se equivoque :abajo:



Spoiler



(corto en banco azul esperando a pandoro :XX


----------



## ASAKOPACO (19 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Le tengo en alta estima sr. Mulder, pero ojalá se equivoque :abajo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues yo espero que no.:S


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Mar 2012)

ASAKOPACO dijo:


> Pues yo espero que no.:S



No se preocupe, aquí todo es alegría. Si no gano yo, ganará usted. Lo bueno es que algún conforero siempre gana ::

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 09:19 ---------- El original se escribió a las 09:16 ----------

Pregunta para los exceleros.

Tengo la serie de datos del ibex y quisiera reprtesentar los N últimos datos. Es decir, si pongo en una celda 30, representaría las 30 últimas sesiones, si pusiera N=60, las 60, etc.

_Suggestions?_


----------



## Ajetreo (19 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No se preocupe, aquí todo es alegría. Si no gano yo, ganará usted. Lo bueno es que algún conforero siempre gana ::
> 
> ---------- Mensaje añadido a las 09:19 ---------- El original se escribió a las 09:16 ----------
> 
> ...



"Representar gráficamente o obtener un resultado de una función?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Mar 2012)

Representar, creo que se hace con la función OFFSET en ingles (creo que la equivalente sería DESREF)

Estas cosas las haría en un plisplas con matlab o cualqueir otro lenguaje. En Excel estoy algo pegado


----------



## diosmercado (19 Mar 2012)

El ibex tirando del carro!!! ::.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Mar 2012)

Venga BBVA 666 cents
Ahora para abajo, ¿a que si bonito? :cook:

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 10:17 ---------- El original se escribió a las 10:14 ----------




diosmercado dijo:


> El ibex tirando del carro!!! ::.



Es la locomotora de europa!!


----------



## ASAKOPACO (19 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No se preocupe, aquí todo es alegría. Si no gano yo, ganará usted. Lo bueno es que algún conforero siempre gana ::
> 
> ---------- Mensaje añadido a las 09:19 ---------- El original se escribió a las 09:16 ----------
> 
> ...



Bueno,que suba el Ibex y que baje BBVA,así todos contentos.


----------



## Ajetreo (19 Mar 2012)

ASAKOPACO dijo:


> Bueno,que suba el Ibex y que baje BBVA,así todos contentos.



Contentos ustedes dos... yo lo pido al revés, que baje el ibex y que suba BBVA :fiufiu:


----------



## Seren (19 Mar 2012)

Juas, el ibex se ha convertido en el índice que cae (o sube poco) cuando todos suben y de protección cuando todas caen. Esta muy claro el trato al que esta sometido por los especuladores.


----------



## pollastre (19 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> De hecho creo que el pollastre ese es un leoncio camuflado en el hilo para reclutar gacelas y devorararlas posteriormente en su caverna











Et tu, Brute Votine...


----------



## ASAKOPACO (19 Mar 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Contentos ustedes dos... yo lo pido al revés, que baje el ibex y que suba BBVA :fiufiu:



Ya me he bajado del Ibex ,ahora que se cumplan sus deseos.


----------



## diosmercado (19 Mar 2012)

Jodo con el ibex, a por el 1%. Toda europa en rojo... menudo chicharro.

Se viene peponazo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Mar 2012)

Al final ganamos alguno.
Lo del excel, resuelto 
_Google is my closest friend_

Excel Avanzado: Rango Dinámico

edit: de momento palma el pirata :XX:


----------



## vyk (19 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Jodo con el ibex, a por el 1%. Toda europa en rojo... menudo chicharro.
> 
> Se viene peponazo.



O guanazo del bueno...


----------



## diosmercado (19 Mar 2012)

vyk dijo:


> O guanazo del bueno...



Dios le hoyga. .

Por cierto hoy no ha venido el jinete del apocalipsis aun.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Mar 2012)

los guanos dias , que zampao voy


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Al final ganamos alguno.
> Lo del excel, resuelto
> _Google is my closest friend_
> 
> ...



Juas!!! Cuándo he visto a los críos ahí pintando pensaba que era una de sus bromas ::
Exactamente qué quiere hacer con los datos? Montar una gráfica?

Pepones días ciudadanos.


----------



## wetpiñata (19 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Jodo con el ibex, a por el 1%. Toda europa en rojo... menudo chicharro.
> 
> Se viene peponazo.



El Ibex:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Juas!!! Cuándo he visto a los críos ahí pintando pensaba que era una de sus bromas ::
> Exactamente qué quiere hacer con los datos? Montar una gráfica?
> 
> Pepones días ciudadanos.



Si, represantar los *N* últimos valores de una serie. Ya lo he solucionado. 

Gracias de todas formas. Los buscadores e internet son herramientas poderosas para aumentar la productividad. No entiendo como hay empresas que capan el acceso a la red. Ni que la gente estuviera enganchada a los foros, al yutube y demás ::


----------



## vyk (19 Mar 2012)

Ufff...¡estoy hecho un lío! No sé si abrirle unos cortos a BBVA o unos largos...

En fin, me estaré quieto.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Mar 2012)

El señor Pollastre me tiene descolocado. Se loguea para citar y poner una imagen pero de niveles ni hablar. Interesante. Señor Chicken se compro usted vehiculo al final? algun maridaje nuevo? los algos trader han evolucionado a nada trader? No se cuente algo hombre.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 11:01 ---------- El original se escribió a las 11:00 ----------




vyk dijo:


> Ufff...¡estoy hecho un lío! No sé si abrirle unos cortos a BBVA o unos largos...
> 
> En fin, me estaré quieto.



Bueno ya tiene la primera parte del camino recorrido, quiere entrar en BBVA ahora solo le queda decidir la minucia del sentido, pero eso ya es lo de menos ::


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (19 Mar 2012)

buen dia y cuidado ahi fuera!

WorldSpreads to be closed over alleged fraud - FT.com
"People with knowledge of the matter said that money from client accounts, which should be segregated, had been mixed with the company’s own funds. "

Parece ser otro caso como el de MF Global.


----------



## pollastre (19 Mar 2012)

No se descoloque tan rápido, Don Chinazo.... lamento no poder decirle gran cosa hoy, debido a que estoy con el culito sentado en desarrollo, y me queda para dos o tres horas mínimo.

A lo mejor luego entro a mercado y puedo comentarle algo, pero primero quiero terminar aquí... vamos, es que para evitar la tentación no quiero ni abrir la puerta de operaciones, porque me conozco, y si entro seguro que dejo esto y me pongo a mercado como buena perrilla bolsera que soy :cook:



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El señor Pollastre me tiene descolocado. Se loguea para citar y poner una imagen pero de niveles ni hablar. Interesante. Señor Chicken se compro usted vehiculo al final? algun maridaje nuevo? los algos trader han evolucionado a nada trader? No se cuente algo hombre.
> 
> ---------- Mensaje añadido a las 11:01 ---------- El original se escribió a las 11:00 ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## Claca (19 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Maestro, como visión alternativa a la suya del bund. Yo veo tres impulsos alcistas, el primero de menor amplitud surge después de un doble suelo, luego otros dos de igual amplitud. ¿que opina?



Buenas, Guybrush

En principio el tamaño de los impulsos viene fijado por el primero, que tras la corrección y el posterior arranque del segundo determinará la extensión del mismo (y sucesivos). En este sentido los segundos y terceros impulsos mientras estén activados siempre serán, como mínimo, de la misma extensión que el primero, y es precisamente el tamaño de este el que tenemos que tener en cuenta para fijar los objetivos, independientemente de si luego se dan dilataciones.

Luego, a título personal me gusta mucho utilizar las líneas de tendencia para determinar si el movimiento impulsivo es saludable o se puede considerar finiquitado. Otras personas lo verán distinto, pero dado que en algún momento debemos desechar los escenarios planteados, esta es una forma muy simple y efectiva de hacerlo. Con esto en mente, la posibilidad que planteas se vería así:







El punto de arranque del primero unido al punto de salida del segundo nos marca la directriz que representa la tendencia del movimiento (roja). Esta línea sería posteriormente corregida por la naranja, porque encaja como dilatación (el precio no hace ningún gesto de querer romper hacia abajo) y se ve mucho más natural esta última. Más tarde tras cumplir el segundo y dilatar, el precio perfora la línea de tendencia, por lo que yo daría por concluida la estructura (y de hecho tenemos un pullback antes de seguir para abajo).

Por este motivo, entre otras cosas, considero que la línea que ambos marcamos como soporte pertenece a una estructura de grado mayor y, en cualquier caso, el movimiento que señalas estaría ya agotado, por lo que tampoco nos da opciones a plantear un escenario del que nos sea posible aprovecharnos (los gráficos siempre al servicio de ganar dinero, aunque mole mucho pintarlos )

Por otro lado, muy bien visto lo del doble suelo, porque es en este tipo de figuras donde resulta imposible fallar donde arranca un impulso... otra cosa será ponerse de acuerdo donde finaliza, que como ves tiene mucho de subjetivo.

Un saludo, hermano, y que el fibo te acompañe.

PD: PUTO SERVER.


----------



## Janus (19 Mar 2012)

En absoluto es de extrañar que hoy se vean los 700X en el DAX.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No se descoloque tan rápido, Don Chinazo.... lamento no poder decirle gran cosa hoy, debido a que estoy con el culito sentado en desarrollo, y me queda para dos o tres horas mínimo.
> 
> A lo mejor luego entro a mercado y puedo comentarle algo, pero primero quiero terminar aquí... vamos, es que para evitar la tentación no quiero ni abrir la puerta de operaciones, porque me conozco, y si entro seguro que dejo esto y me pongo a mercado como buena perrilla bolsera que soy :cook:



Recuerde que tenemos temas pendientes y nunca hay que dejar cosas sueltas, y menos cuando son importantes, . Le dejamos que siga con su tarea. Mientras el pirata hara una grafica en excel con los esfuerzos axiales y cortantes de su mesa de cristal.


----------



## Adriangtir (19 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> En absoluto es de extrañar que hoy se vean los 700X en el DAX.



A ver si es verdad, me serviría para poner una orden de alejamiento contra Pandoro...


----------



## VOTIN (19 Mar 2012)

Esto esta muy tanquilo hoy,no hay ningun valor interesante donde echar la caña
Al pobre MV pandoro le esta poniendo el ojete a tono ,me parece que tendrar que conformarse con seguir con su carreta de dos marchas ""sooo y arreeee"


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Esto esta muy tanquilo hoy,no hay ningun valor interesante donde echar la caña
> Al pobre MV pandoro le esta poniendo el ojete a tono ,me parece que tendrar que conformarse con seguir con su carreta de dos marchas ""sooo y arreeee"



:XX: que poco aguante tenemos


----------



## Claca (19 Mar 2012)

La vieja guanera, SACYR:







Durante los próximos meses todo apunta a que se verán los 1,80 como poco. 

Si alguien quiere vigilarla para cortos, pienso que tiene el sello tonuel de calidad, y digo vigilar porque esta puede volver a besar los 3 euros sin mayores problemas, que menudo chicharro es, pero si alguien encuentra una buena entrada con su correspondiente stop, es probable que se lleve muchas alegrías en el futuro.


----------



## VOTIN (19 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> :XX: que poco aguante tenemos



Segun tus numeros tendrias 130 puntos en contra,unos 6500 eurillos......
Eso es tenerlos en su sitio,espero que no te llegue a 8700....


----------



## ASAKOPACO (19 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> A ver si es verdad, me serviría para poner una orden de alejamiento contra Pandoro...



Creo que Pandoro últimamente tiene exceso de trabajo,parece que se está pensando en llamar a unos amiguitos.::


----------



## VOTIN (19 Mar 2012)

ASAKOPACO dijo:


> Creo que Pandoro últimamente tiene exceso de trabajo,parece que se está pensando en llamar a unos amiguitos.::



Aqui toda la peña va en corto,algun dia llegara claro esta 
pero mientras tanto.......::
PD
MV es el primero por la izquierda::


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Aqui toda la peña va en corto,algun dia llegara claro esta
> pero mientras tanto.......::
> PD
> MV es el primero por la izquierda::



MV es del barsa


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV es del barsa



Lo tienes todo ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Mar 2012)

Yo soy el segundo por la derecha, que estoy mirando hacia otro lado, como si la cosa no fuera conmigo. ::


----------



## ASAKOPACO (19 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Aqui toda la peña va en corto,algun dia llegara claro esta
> pero mientras tanto.......::
> PD
> MV es el primero por la izquierda::



MV es merengue?
Hay un exceso de liquidez que juega en contra del guano,hoy precisamente se anunciaba que el fondo soberano noruego apuesta por la bolsa española.

Los pensionistas noruegos compran en la bolsa espaola y venden deuda,Empresas y Finanzas. Expansin.com


----------



## VOTIN (19 Mar 2012)

El ibex este es lo contrario,todos bajando y el subiendo
El caso es hacerle la contra a todos los gurus del foro,es lo que pienso,los leoncios nos leen
y estan por mandrilar a la peña


----------



## Janus (19 Mar 2012)

En 7100 puede haber un buen trade de más de 20 pipos.

Dos horas y media atrapados en un rango de unos 30 pipos. Figura interesante en timeframe de 15 minutos. Se puede estar cociendo el movimiento del día, con el permiso del SP.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Mar 2012)

dejen a los pobres animalitos , ahi donde los ven son mas felices que los humanos , cuando aprenderan que la naturaleza es sabia :S


----------



## AssGaper (19 Mar 2012)

Bueno yo me situado a largos, a ver que sucede.

2 indices CAC abiertos en 3569 SL 3549
4 indices DAX abiertos en 7108 SL 7077

Si veo que sigue asi, ire ajustando el SL más cerrado, ya que lo he dejado algo abierto por si le da por volatilizar algo la sesion o si veo el SP por debajo de los 1400


----------



## FranR (19 Mar 2012)

Pues yo me acabo de poner mirando para abajo en el índice patrio.

Obj 8472 -8368

8586 empezamos a preparar salida por patas, nivel superior. Le damos un "pelín" de margen para posibles barridas del nivel.

8518 primer nivel relevante cercano.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pues yo me acabo de poner mirando para abajo en el índice patrio.



Es usted un hombre bueno


----------



## VOTIN (19 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pues yo me acabo de poner mirando para abajo en el índice patrio.



Mantenga la postura con firmeza y recuerde que no siempre estuvo en esa postura,priete el ojete


----------



## FranR (19 Mar 2012)

Por cierto, corto en euro-dol too. El dax lo dejamos tranquilito ya.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 12:09 ---------- El original se escribió a las 12:08 ----------

Obj 8472 -8368

8586 empezamos a preparar salida por patas, nivel superior. Le damos un "pelín" de margen para posibles barridas del nivel.

8518 primer nivel relevante cercano.


(Se habían quedado los objetivos atrás)

Suerte a todos.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Mar 2012)

Hoy es medio festivo en el país, me supongo que el mundo leoncio quiere dar vidilla gacelera y pegar mañana el hachazo.

Un clásico.


----------



## ponzi (19 Mar 2012)

www.boletinargentino.com/el-pais/polemica/1443--vaca-muerta-huele-mal-las-mentiras-de-repsol.html

Periodico argentino.Una cosa tengo clara alguien miente.


----------



## kalemania (19 Mar 2012)

No sigo mucho el Ibex, pero veo posibilidades de alcanzar al menos 8600-8640


----------



## AssGaper (19 Mar 2012)

Cierro posiciones DAX y CAC +50 € reward (7120)y -1€ en el CAC (3568,87)


----------



## Janus (19 Mar 2012)

Cierro el trading por hoy. Día del padre que algunos que lo somos aprovechamos para irnos en familia a comer.

Una reflexión:
Realmente saber cuando entrar y salir, independientemente del timeframe utilizado, es bastante fácil. El performance del trader depende en gran medida del uso efectivo de los stop loss y sobre todo (cumpliendo lo anterior) del nivel o porcentaje de aciertos respecto a errores.
Aquí es donde está la diferencia y donde existe el gran enemigo del trader. Como seres humanos, somos unos gorrones y nos pasamos de listos porque intentamos coger todas las vueltas pensando que ahí es donde esta el mayor beneficio (que listo soy que he conseguido cogerlo en el mínimo). Esto a veces sucede pero son las menos y termina por llenar el operation sheet de operaciones fallidas o con salidas de reward ridículo.
Llevo tiempo tratando de categorizar mis entradas (longs y shorts) para intentar separar las que tienen mayor probabilidad de éxito. Y veo claramente que señales idénticas, se comportan de forma dispar según diferentes patrones. En eso estoy trabajando, todo por intentar mejorar el nivel de aciertos.
El patrón más decisivo que hay es el de seguir la tendencia. Es de perogrullo pero tan evidente que a veces tratamos de complicarnos la vida con doble tirabuzón y entrada de espalda.
No hay que estar contínuamente dentro.


----------



## ponzi (19 Mar 2012)

Vendido el fondo.Esperemos que no aparezca pandoro al cierre


----------



## Otto (19 Mar 2012)

A ver si le podéis echar una mano a esta tierna gacelilla carne de cañón.

Resulta que quiero ponerme corto en el mini-ibex, y en renta4 está, en estos momentos, en 8480. Una diferencia de -0,82% con la cotización del Ibex actual 8549,30.

En mi corta experiencia con el mini-ibex, tanta diferencia no la había visto nunca.

¿Tendrá que ver con que el vencimiento es mañana 20-4-2012?

Es que me da canguele ponerme corto, y por arte de birli-birloque, recorte la diferencia y me ponga el ojal como la bandera de Japón.

Gracias de antebrazo, de un aprendiz de gacela que os sigue en la sombra.


----------



## FranR (19 Mar 2012)

Ahora parece que tiene recorrido, a ver si tocamos primer nivel abajo (ibex)


----------



## ASAKOPACO (19 Mar 2012)

Otto dijo:


> A ver si le podéis echar una mano a esta tierna gacelilla carne de cañón.
> 
> Resulta que quiero ponerme corto en el mini-ibex, y en renta4 está, en estos momentos, en 8480. Una diferencia de -0,82% con la cotización del Ibex actual 8549,30.
> 
> ...



El vencimiento no es mañana,hoy es 19-3-2012.::


----------



## ponzi (19 Mar 2012)

Otto dijo:


> A ver si le podéis echar una mano a esta tierna gacelilla carne de cañón.
> 
> Resulta que quiero ponerme corto en el mini-ibex, y en renta4 está, en estos momentos, en 8480. Una diferencia de -0,82% con la cotización del Ibex actual 8549,30.
> 
> ...



El mes 4 es abril.Aun falta un mes.Si no sabes donde te metes, no te metas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Mar 2012)

Otto dijo:


> A ver si le podéis echar una mano a esta tierna gacelilla carne de cañón.
> 
> Resulta que quiero ponerme corto en el mini-ibex, y en renta4 está, en estos momentos, en 8480. Una diferencia de -0,82% con la cotización del Ibex actual 8549,30.
> 
> ...



Usted vive en el futuro, nos lleva un mes de ventaja. Cuente cuente.

Fuera coñas es normal la diferencia entre contado y futuro.


----------



## ASAKOPACO (19 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ahora parece que tiene recorrido, a ver si tocamos primer nivel abajo (ibex)



Voy con ustec en este viaje,corto en 8475 f.:cook:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> El mes 4 es abril.Aun falta un mes.Si no estas seguro de donde te estas metiendo no te metas



:XX: :XX:

Todo explicadito, si señor. El mes 4 es abril, me ha matado.::


----------



## Otto (19 Mar 2012)

ASAKOPACO dijo:


> El vencimiento no es mañana,hoy es 19-3-2012.::





ponzi dijo:


> El mes 4 es abril.Aun falta un mes.Si no estas seguro de donde te estas metiendo no te metas





chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Usted vive en el futuro, nos lleva un mes de ventaja. Cuente cuente.
> 
> Fuera coñas es normal la diferencia entre contado y futuro.



:ouch: :ouch: :ouch: 

Vale, me como el owned.

Ahora, ¿alguien me dice a que se debe tanta diferencia con la cotizacion real?

reedito: en estos momentos -0.88% de diferencia con el Ibex


----------



## FranR (19 Mar 2012)

Otto dijo:


> :ouch: :ouch: :ouch:
> 
> Vale, me como el owned.
> 
> Ahora, ¿alguien me dice a que se debe tanta diferencia con la cotizacion real?



Mire esto:

Índice Futuro CFDs IBEX-35 Índice Futuro CFDs*| Cotizaciones Índice Futuro CFDs IBEX-35 Índice Futuro CFDs

IBEX | IBEX 35 | IBEX 35 en Tiempo Real


Y ahora este artículo antiguo sacado de Rankia:

"Al empezar a tocar los futuros, una de las cosas que más me llamaba la atención era la diferencia entre el contado y el futuro, o entre los distintos vencimientos. ¿Por qué el futuro del Ibex con vencimiento Enero está a 14.367, y el de Febrero está a 14.387?

Pues esos 20 puntos de Ibex que pagas de más en el siguiente vencimiento es el "coste" del apalancamiento: los intereses que cuesta financiarte, vamos... y es bastante razonable que así sea, ¿no?. En todo caso, sale más barato que la financiación de una cuenta cuatriplica o similares.

También está el tema de los dividendos: si hay pago de dividendos, se supone que el Ibex lo descontará cuando llegue el pago, así que a ti el futuro te lo venden más barato en previsión del descuento que vendrá. Entre los vencimientos de Enero y Febrero del Ibex creo que no hay pagos de dividendos, pero si los hubiera, el vencimiento de Febrero sería más barato por este motivo. Este efecto es mucho más fácil de ver en los futuros sobre una acción concreta, en donde pagan medio euro de dividendo, y ves cómo ese día la cotización cae de 30 a 29.5, y el futuro estaba en 29.6 y sigue en 29.6..."




También le puede llevar a confusión lo que escribimos aquí de vez en cuando (muy mal hecho por mi parte) Cuando doy niveles los doy de Ibex contado, estando trabajando en futuros la mayoría de las veces.


----------



## Otto (19 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Mire esto:
> 
> Índice Futuro CFDs IBEX-35 Índice Futuro CFDs*| Cotizaciones Índice Futuro CFDs IBEX-35 Índice Futuro CFDs
> 
> ...



Gracias. A esa diferencia me refiero. 

Pero lo que me gustaría saber es el porqué.


----------



## bertok (19 Mar 2012)

Corto en chulibex, target 10 pipoletos.


----------



## FranR (19 Mar 2012)

Otto dijo:


> Gracias. A esa diferencia me refiero.
> 
> Pero lo que me gustaría saber es el porqué.



Perdona

arriba te lo he puesto

P.D. Estaba completando la respuesta.


Lo + básico de operativa con futuros


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2012)

Otto dijo:


> A ver si le podéis echar una mano a esta tierna gacelilla carne de cañón.
> 
> Resulta que quiero ponerme corto en el mini-ibex, y en renta4 está, en estos momentos, en 8480. Una diferencia de -0,82% con la cotización del Ibex actual 8549,30.
> 
> ...



Ya que ha venido ud. del futuro ¿podría decirme cual es la tendencia que hubo en el Stoxx entre el 19/03/2012 y el 20/04/2012?


----------



## AssGaper (19 Mar 2012)

De todas formas, esa diferencia se ira acortando cuando el vencimiento del futuro se vaya acercando.


----------



## Estilicón (19 Mar 2012)

Cago en to.

Yo también mapunto a la fiesta del corto.

Si hay mandrilada, en equipo duele menos ::


----------



## bertok (19 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Corto en chulibex, target 10 pipoletos.



Cierro con 4 pipoletos a la buchaca (40 aurelios)

A por otra.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Mar 2012)

A mitad de camino. Este indice nuestro podria ser un ibex2 con san y tef solo, pa que mas.


----------



## Estilicón (19 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> A mitad de camino. Este indice nuestro podria ser un ibex2 con san y tef solo, pa que mas.



Que diferencia de volumen entre el 2007 y los años posteriores. Como se nota cuando había pasta y cuando ya no la hay.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Mar 2012)

Y cuando a TEF le de por ponerse a la par de SAN ::


----------



## ponzi (19 Mar 2012)

Alaa en ing no me dejan dar la orden de venta hoy por ser festivo.Pues nada dejo la posicion abierta


----------



## Estilicón (19 Mar 2012)




----------



## bertok (19 Mar 2012)

Los cortos mandan en el rabioso intraminuto.


----------



## ASAKOPACO (19 Mar 2012)

Apple reparte dividendo de 2,65$ por acción.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Mar 2012)

ASAKOPACO dijo:


> Apple reparte dividendo de 2,65$ por acción.



per quarter.


----------



## Estilicón (19 Mar 2012)

Bueno, esto es un tostón y me tengo que largar. He cerrado el corto anterior con unos beneficios tras pagar comisiones de 2,43 euros. No sé que voy a hacer con semejante pastizal ::.

Admirable lo de bertok que en un mercado tan parado es capaz de sacar petróleo.

Suerte a los que seguís dentro.


----------



## bertok (19 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Bueno, esto es un tostón y me tengo que largar. He cerrado el corto anterior con unos beneficios tras pagar comisiones de 2,43 euros. No sé que voy a hacer con semejante pastizal ::.
> 
> Admirable lo de bertok que en un mercado tan parado es capaz de sacar petróleo.
> 
> Suerte a los que seguís dentro.



Si no hubiese sido tan cagaprisas hubiese pillado los 100 aurelios a por los que iba.

40 aurelios también son buenos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Mar 2012)

>0 es siempre bueno, y además mejor que <0


----------



## VOTIN (19 Mar 2012)

El ibex sin gamesa subiendo un 14% o bajando un 38% ya no tiene emocion
Aqui esta dificil pillar cacho ahora


----------



## ponzi (19 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> El ibex sin gamesa subiendo un 14% o bajando un 38% ya no tiene emocion
> Aqui esta dificil pillar cacho ahora



Siempre quedaran las metrovacesas, aun recuerdo cuando cotizaban a 50.Hoy estan a 0,74


----------



## VOTIN (19 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Siempre quedaran las metrovacesas, aun recuerdo cuando cotizaban a 50.Hoy estan a 0,74



De bankia tenian que ser,todo lo que toca lo destroza
Por debajo de 1 € deberian prohibir cotizar


----------



## ponzi (19 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> De bankia tenian que ser,todo lo que toca lo destroza
> Por debajo de 1 € deberian prohibir cotizar



Este caso tiene mas miga de la que parece a priori. Santander,bbva,bankia, banesto...concedieron un credito sindicado como no pagaban hicieron efectiva la clausula y se quedaron sus acciones. Busca periodicos de la epoca ya veras que divertido, estaban convencidos que iban a controlar todo el sector inmobiliario europeo.Cotizando a 0,74 aun su capitalizacion son 700 mill imaginate cual era su capitalizacion cuando en 2007 sus acciones tocaron la magica cifra de 130 eu


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Mar 2012)

Joder con las patriot


----------



## ASAKOPACO (19 Mar 2012)

Me bajo del carro en 8470 f,no lo veo claro,parece que el mierdibex va buscar la zona 8573-8593.


----------



## VOTIN (19 Mar 2012)

ASAKOPACO dijo:


> Me bajo del carro en 8440 f,no lo veo claro,parece que el mierdibex va buscar la zona 8573-8593.



Va buscando arruinar a MV y luego se dara la vuelta hasta los 7000::


----------



## ponzi (19 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Este caso tiene mas miga de la que parece a priori. Santander,bbva,bankia, banesto...concedieron un credito sindicado como no pagaban hicieron efectiva la clausula y se quedaron sus acciones. Busca periodicos de la epoca ya veras que divertido, estaban convencidos que iban a controlar todo el sector inmobiliario europeo.Cotizando a 0,74 aun su capitalizacion son 700 mill imaginate cual era su capitalizacion cuando en 2007 sus acciones tocaron la magica cifra de 130 eu



www.estrategiasdeinversion.com/noti...nta-1-09-supera-14000-millones-capitalizacion


En 2006 valia un 30% mas de lo que vale hoy en dia gas natural.


----------



## Adriangtir (19 Mar 2012)

Bueno, Pandoro a vuelto.

Que alguien tire el Dax juer!


----------



## ASAKOPACO (19 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Va buscando arruinar a MV y luego se dara la vuelta hasta los 7000::



Parece que le están mandrileando de lo lindo,sus apariciones por el hilo han disminuido ,supongo que andará entretenido con el negrito zumbón.


----------



## FranR (19 Mar 2012)

ASAKOPACO dijo:


> Parece que le están mandrileando de lo lindo,sus apariciones por el hilo han disminuido ,supongo que andará entretenido con el negrito zumbón.



Tome asiento Sr. PG...








::


----------



## bertok (19 Mar 2012)

Atención a los niveles actuales y a la posible aparición de Pepón.


----------



## VOTIN (19 Mar 2012)

Ya se puede estirar el pepon este que llevo las repsoles a -5,78%
Asi no podemos seguir,o bajan ya a 17,3 para piramidar o suben a 20 para poder salir con
el ojete orgulloso


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Mar 2012)

En las últimas 15 sesiones, el chuli ha estado un 93% por debajo del nivel actual 8551.....
En las últimas 10 sesiones, el chuli ha estado un 100% por debajo del nivel actual 8551.....
Un poco de corrección es sana :cook:


----------



## FranR (19 Mar 2012)

Estoy a punto de recibir visita de Pandoro en Eur/dol...si vemos los 1.32. Necesitaré cariño....


----------



## VOTIN (19 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Estoy a punto de recibir visita de Pandoro en Eur/dol...si vemos los 1.32. Necesitaré cariño....



y.........::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Mar 2012)

Pandoro en versión multitarea al estilo Mr. Smith....


----------



## bertok (19 Mar 2012)

Estoy viendo ganas de vender. Parece que se va a acabar la fiesta.

Ojo con los 8550.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 16:02 ---------- El original se escribió a las 16:01 ----------

Pepón, vete a la cueva cabrón.


----------



## FranR (19 Mar 2012)

Seguimos con el Ibex...este si me dolería mas. De momento daños menores.


----------



## bertok (19 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Seguimos con el Ibex...este si me dolería mas. De momento daños menores.



Si vas corto vas a hacer un buen negocio


----------



## VOTIN (19 Mar 2012)

+0,08% de rentabilidad en BME,esto va pa"riba


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Joder con las patriot



ni que lo diga menuda barrida también::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Mar 2012)

MMMMMM!!!!!!!!!

que rico esta pandoro, me lo comía enteritooooo



Spoiler










:XX:


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2012)

A las buenas tardes!

Mi p-AI dice que ahora mismo hay una probabilidad del 91% de subir, aunque es cierto que por las tardes es algo menos fiable.

De todas formas formas, aprieten


----------



## FranR (19 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Si vas corto vas a hacer un buen negocio



Of course, ya dejé objetivos haces unas horitas...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Mar 2012)

(from Mr. Pepitoria?)


----------



## Seren (19 Mar 2012)

Se esta diciendo que no habrá QE3 y el euro sube... no entiendo nada.


----------



## FranR (19 Mar 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Se esta diciendo que no habrá QE3 y el euro sube... no entiendo nada.



Yo menos, y hasta el punto que había puesto pasta apostando a los 1.30

Por San Críspulo, donde va el euro?

:8:

Dentro de poco lo sabremos.


GUA GUA GUANO...


----------



## ponzi (19 Mar 2012)

economia.elpais.com/economia/2012/03/19/actualidad/1332152296_836282.html

Ojo con la foto de galan,,,, venir para casa ibertrolillas


----------



## VOTIN (19 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> economia.elpais.com/economia/2012/03/19/actualidad/1332152296_836282.html
> 
> Ojo con la foto de galan,,,, venir para casa ibertrolillas



Me gustaba mas la foto de suasuneger con las guanesas,se ve que se van quedando sin presupuesto los de marketing


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Mar 2012)

Mulder si estas por ahí como va el volumen


----------



## ponzi (19 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Me gustaba mas la foto de suasuneger con las guanesas,se ve que se van quedando sin presupuesto los de marketing



Ha sido invocar a terminator y las gamesas caer casi un 4%


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Mulder si estas por ahí como va el volumen



Desde las 10:15 está en modo UP sin parar por parte de los leoncios, ni una sola venta desde entonces.


----------



## carloszorro (19 Mar 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Se esta diciendo que no habrá QE3 y el euro sube... no entiendo nada.



Un chico de la FED dice que están estudiando lo del QE3.

Metals Eye Fed Revisit of QE3 on Oil Price Threat | Resource Investor

Fed's Dudley: Dovish Tone Rekindles Hope Of QE3 - International Business Times


----------



## FranR (19 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pues yo me acabo de poner mirando para abajo en el índice patrio.
> 
> Obj 8472 -8368
> 
> ...




Desde las 12...20 puntos abajo y 20 puntos arriba, cerrado el rango. Debería abandonarlo a la voz de ya. 

Debe acabar la indeterminación, o acabaran con mi pacienciaaaaa


----------



## bertok (19 Mar 2012)

Han soltado a pepón.


----------



## VOTIN (19 Mar 2012)

8565 ,Hoy cierra en 8600
MV no duerme esta noche
El mañana esta proximo


----------



## FranR (19 Mar 2012)

El canal principal, como dije

8518-8586

La base cassssi, ahora están haciendo prácticas de tiro arriba

Vendrán a buscarme?


----------



## Janus (19 Mar 2012)

Metemos 30.000 dolares al ProShares VIX. Vamos a verlo cómo se comporta ahora que está en mínimos y es de esperar alguna corrección en el SP, si Pepón quiere y se deja.


----------



## FranR (19 Mar 2012)

Por cierto, 15 puntos de SP desde que entró Luis, y luego dice que no le colguemos el San Benito de que saluda y trae de la mano a Pepón.

Sus muelas.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 17:07 ---------- El original se escribió a las 16:59 ----------

Si toca nivel superior, hay un corto preparado, stop muy ajustado que ya llevamos el ojal colorao, y por supuesto muy poca carga.

SI lo rompe...pues 8615, que es de lo que se habló hace como algo más de una semana.


----------



## bertok (19 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Por cierto, 15 puntos de SP desde que entró Luis, y luego dice que no le colguemos el San Benito de que saluda y trae de la mano a Pepón.
> 
> Sus muelas.
> 
> ...



Más bien le interpreté como que venía en plan del apocalipsis del GUANO :fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (19 Mar 2012)

Las ibertrolillas quien las ha visto y quien las ve. 
A una pedrada de los 4,6


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Mar 2012)

knock, knock....


----------



## Janus (19 Mar 2012)

jamás había visto manipulación tan organizada. Hemos visto vencimientos extraños, cierres y barridas de todos los gustos .... pero yo no lo había visto de forma tan sostenida día a día desde hace ya 3 meses.


----------



## Adriangtir (19 Mar 2012)

Yo no me quejo, el Dax me esta dando calor, pero ni mucho menos el amor que le esta dando Pandoro al Sr. MV.

Pienso que el que viene conmigo es el hermano menos dotado


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Mar 2012)

Entro en beneficio en las SAN después de 1 mes en pérdidas con ellas, y resulta que tengo irrefrenables tentaciones de vender a toda prisa. 

Voy a darme un garbeo a ver si se me pasan, que mal se me da esto de dejar correr las plusvalías...


----------



## FranR (19 Mar 2012)

Me ha dado algo de vidilla, ha funcionado, seguimos con la operación principal y le damos algo mas de margen...esto es sufrir.

Preparamos de nuevo en nivel relevante.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 17:15 ---------- El original se escribió a las 17:13 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Más bien le interpreté como que venía en plan del apocalipsis del GUANO :fiufiu:



Pues así mismo lo interpreté....pero ya no le creo, cuando le vea tendrá el mismo tratamiento que el desaparecido RafaXL, to lo gordo en largo.


----------



## Xof Dub (19 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> jamás había visto manipulación tan organizada. Hemos visto vencimientos extraños, cierres y barridas de todos los gustos .... pero yo no lo había visto de forma tan sostenida día a día desde hace ya 3 meses.



yo no tengomucha idea, pero quizas no seria mas apropiado llamarlo tendencia en vez de manipulacion?


----------



## Janus (19 Mar 2012)

Ya estoy pensando que esto no lo van a dar la vuelta y que lo van a seguir llevando hacia arriba.

Y precisamente esa idea es la que me alerta de que cuando se tira la cuchara .... es cuando lo terminarán dando la vuelta.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 17:18 ---------- El original se escribió a las 17:17 ----------




Xof Dub dijo:


> yo no tengomucha idea, pero quizas no seria mas apropiado llamarlo tendencia en vez de manipulacion?



Si si .... todos los días sin un sobresalto y con rangos de 10 puntillos.

Bienvenida sea esa "tendencia" porque se va muy bien en ella .... pero lo cortés no quita lo valiente.


----------



## FranR (19 Mar 2012)

Psico Trading Hamijos

Segundo scalp al Ibex en nivel relevante, relajando mi situación....está funcionando el techo de muerte.


----------



## ASAKOPACO (19 Mar 2012)

Nos deben convencer a todos que esto no va a caer,entonces será el momento del guano.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> jamás había visto manipulación tan organizada. Hemos visto vencimientos extraños, cierres y barridas de todos los gustos .... pero yo no lo había visto de forma tan sostenida día a día desde hace ya 3 meses.



Si mi tablilla excel no falla, el SP está por encima de al menos las últimas 900 sesiones. Y lo de estos últimos meses :o...

Pero vamos, a mi me pasa muchas veces lo que comentó hace poco, no se si fue hoy, queriendo pillar extremos. Y hoy lo que estoy pillando es el extremo del XXXX de pandoro como siga la cosa así....


----------



## aksarben (19 Mar 2012)

ASAKOPACO dijo:


> Apple reparte dividendo de 2,65$ por acción.



Al final a todos les pasa lo mismo, se ven con efectivo en las manos y se ponen nerviosos. O se lían a hacer adquisiciones absurdas megainfladas de precio o a recomprar acciones en máximos históricos. Se van a cargar una de las dos ventajas competitivas que tenían. A ver qué pasa con la otra, la capacidad de innovación.


----------



## MarketMaker (19 Mar 2012)

Se dara la vuelta cusndo se den cuenta que van solo. Nos dejamos llevar.... pronto


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Mar 2012)

Joder la leche!! Tiene poderes psíquicos!


----------



## ponzi (19 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si mi tablilla excel no falla, el SP está por encima de al menos las últimas 900 sesiones. Y lo de estos últimos meses :o...
> 
> Pero vamos, a mi me pasa muchas veces lo que comentó hace poco, no se si fue hoy, queriendo pillar extremos. Y hoy lo que estoy pillando es el extremo del XXXX de pandoro como siga la cosa así....



Mira las rentabilidades anuales y cuantos mas datos uses mas realista será. funciona muy bien para ver los ciclos temporales y predecir con que probabilidad acabará el año en una u otra dirección.
A mi me en el ibex me salia una probabilidad superior al 75% de que acabará este año en verde y de no cumplirse para este año la probabilidad condicionada de acabar en verde el que viene asciende a mas de un 90%.
Creo recordar que empezamos el año con el ibex a 8700


----------



## diosmercado (19 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Jodo con el ibex, a por el 1%. Toda europa en rojo... menudo chicharro.
> 
> Se viene peponazo.



Y tal... tremenda esta situacion. Estoy con janus, manipulacion descarada.

Buena tarde.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Mar 2012)

¿La robastra está siendo interesante o a mi me lo parece?


----------



## ASAKOPACO (19 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿La robastra está siendo interesante o a mi me lo parece?



Más robasta que nunca.::


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Para hoy tengo una probabilidad del 83% de subidas en este momento, sin embargo creo que tendremos un día bastante lateral en principio que ira acelerándose poco a poco conforme vaya avanzando la sesión.



*Siyalodecíayo!*

Luego les pongo el volumen de los leoncios que ahora he de irme.


----------



## MarketMaker (19 Mar 2012)

Simplemente les leo, es divertido el hilo


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (19 Mar 2012)

Joputa. de puente y me ha saltado la orden de venta en Técinas Reunidas que tenía en 32.5. Bueno. Unas plusvis, para variar.


----------



## FranR (19 Mar 2012)

Espero que mañana tengamos gap a la baja....si no, las plusvis de una semana se volatilizarán....


----------



## Claca (19 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> GRIFOLS:
> 
> Tal y comentaba hace poco, este es un valor con un aspecto extremadamente saludable y que acaba de activar un objetivo alcista, con el añadido de ir a su bola sin correlacionarse con el mercado, lo cual es un extra en estos momentos de duda.
> 
> ...



Cuando planteé esta posibilidad, se cuestionó que una empresa con supuestamente tan malos fundamentales -de eso yo ni idea- pudiera dar un resultado tan bueno. Pues ya casi lo tenemos en el objetivo, que se puede dar por cumplido, sin corrección alguna, además:







Ha respetado en todo momento la directriz más acelerada, demostrando de este modo que iba totalmenten en serio. Una pena, de hecho, porque nos ha dejado fuera, pero una vez más queda demostrado que si especulamos sobre gráfico ya podemos apartar bien lejos las cuentas y resultados de la empresa, que si las líneas dicen compra, toca comprar.


----------



## Janus (19 Mar 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Se dara la vuelta cusndo se den cuenta que van solo. Nos dejamos llevar.... pronto



Olé!!!!, hasta donde crees se lo pueden llevar por arriba? ... sabiendo que será hasta donde quieran ....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Mar 2012)

Como vayan a buscar maximos antes de las elecciones, es que son una gran panda de...............larguistas.


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> 8565 ,Hoy cierra en 8600
> MV no duerme esta noche
> El mañana esta proximo



joer ........ coches, relojes, guillotinas para cuando "escorts":fiufiu: esas chicas de lujo


----------



## Adriangtir (19 Mar 2012)

Mierda, otra aparición MMariana y yo corto en el Dax.

A ver como le explico a mi chica que seguiré con el Moreno unos días más...


----------



## Janus (19 Mar 2012)

Yo veo bastante valor usano en rojo ... pero desde luego que no son los gordos que son los que más ponderan en los índices. En fin, a seguir fiándonos de los ojos y no del cerebro.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Mar 2012)

El hijoputismo intrinseco de los tradel profesionales, en comparacion con la tierna actitud de las gacelas, hace que desaparecidas las gacelas, solo quede en el mercado la vis hijoputesca/manipuladora de los grandes.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Mar 2012)

:XX: el movimiento gordo es a la baja aunque ya sabemos que unos cuanto pipos asustan a los ejpertoh , el sp500 a solo 0,5%


----------



## Janus (19 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> :XX: el movimiento gordo es a la baja aunque ya sabemos que unos cuanto pipos asustan a los ejpertoh , el sp500 a solo 0,5%



Joder!!!! no aciertas ni cuando hace falta. Ahora es buen momento para tu redención.


----------



## Estilicón (19 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Espero que mañana tengamos gap a la baja....si no, las plusvis de una semana se volatilizarán....



Gatito, gatito, ¿habrá gap a la baja mañana?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Mar 2012)

Qué tiralíneas estos leoncios... :cook:







Saludos...


----------



## MarketMaker (19 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Olé!!!!, hasta donde crees se lo pueden llevar por arriba? ... sabiendo que será hasta donde quieran ....



Algunas posiciones van a saltar en el entorno de 1412-1414

Esto nos debe devolver a los 1.3K.

En ese momento atentos al volumen de los movimientos en ambos sentidos. Si se ve continuidad y entrada de dinero se puede ayudar a una nueva subida hasta el entorno de los 1475 para colocar stop al 70% de posiciones.

Si no hay continuidad, vuelta a los primeros soportes (en gráfico horario 1340)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El hijoputismo intrinseco de los tradel profesionales, en comparacion con la tierna actitud de las gacelas, hace que desaparecidas las gacelas, solo quede en el mercado la vis hijoputesca/manipuladora de los grandes.



Dios que prosa! Que prosa!


----------



## Claca (19 Mar 2012)

SANTANDER:







Pronto se le complican mucho las cosas al SAN, por lo que lo suyo sería olvidarse de la acción hasta que no supere los 6,80.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Mar 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Algunas posiciones van a saltar en el entorno de 1412-1414
> 
> Esto nos debe devolver a los 1.3K.
> 
> ...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Mar 2012)

-Señor MM, aclare 1.3xx que más de uno se lo ha hecho en los pantalones...
-Señor GT, la estadística que puse el dia que bajamos de 8100 era: 97% de las sesiones de los últimos 7,5 años por encima... (no solo el cierre, también intradiario)

Saludos...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Mar 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> -Señor MM, aclare 1.3xx que más de uno se lo ha hecho en los pantalones...
> -Señor GT, la estadística que puse el dia que bajamos de 8100 era: 97% de las sesiones de los últimos 7,5 años por encima... (no solo el cierre, también intradiario)
> 
> Saludos...



Ok es fácil de cambiar, columna B en lugar de columna E 

Gracias! Es usted un fenómeno!


----------



## Janus (19 Mar 2012)

Tengo muchísimas ganas de ver hoy cómo se desarrolla la última hora de negociación usana antes del cierre. No sé por qué, pero tengo muchas ganas.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 18:07 ---------- El original se escribió a las 18:04 ----------




MarketMaker dijo:


> Algunas posiciones van a saltar en el entorno de 1412-1414
> 
> Esto nos debe devolver a los 1.3K.
> 
> ...



Yo tengo como claves los 1390. Si en la primera toma de beneficios, ese nivel no aguanta ... vendrá más recorrido hacia abajo. Si se los fuma de nuevo hacia arriba .... cuidado.

Gracias por el comentario.


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Mar 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Qué tiralíneas estos leoncios... :cook:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pandoro35... :ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Mar 2012)

Con esos ojos pandoro esta deseando que falle usted.

Señor Luis, como si fuera yo fernando palito palito, en que nivel me pongo corto, y donde pongo el sp. Lo mismo para el largo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Mar 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pandoro35... :ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:



Pensaba que nadie lo leería! jajaja :Baile:


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Mar 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Simplemente les leo, es divertido el hilo



hola, es un placer hablar con usted el SP hasta 1420-1433? a ver si nos puede orientar un poco

gracias, por la contestación a Janus


----------



## kalemania (19 Mar 2012)

kalemania dijo:


> No sigo mucho el Ibex, pero veo posibilidades de alcanzar al menos 8600-8640



Mira que yo veia la gente muy corta a la mañana y he querido avisar.....


----------



## faraico (19 Mar 2012)

No sé por qué me suena a mi lo que hablan por aquí del 1420-1440....

Análisis técnico SP500 EVOLUCION | Cursos Bolsa | Comprar Acciones de la Bolsa de Valores

Aquí el 8 de marzo ya nos cantaban esos valores...

Ven al SP alcista salvo pérdida de 1295.


"En la ultima entrada el 10 de febrero poniamos que el sp500 no pasaria facilmente el nivel de 1365/1375 puntos ( maximos del 2011 )como vemos un mes despues la correccion se va dando a los niveles planteados en aquella entrada tomando el valor del momento 1360 daba 1320 y 1300 las dos posibilidades como el indice alcanzo el nivel 1375 el valor de correccion se fue moviendo a 1335 / 1315 puntos , desde aqui con el primer valor de correccion alcanzado 1339 ( 1335 ) el mercado inicia un rebote al nivel actual de 1362 puntos, tenemos dos opciones sin cambiar la tendencia alcista desde aqui seguir al alza (soporte 1335/1339) superando 1375/1378 puntos ( siempre clave este nivel ) y mantenerlos con el mismo objetivo de 1420 puntos e incluso los 1440 o una nueva pata de corto bajista hasta el nivel de 1320 y luego ir por el nivel de 1400 puntos , todo este desarrollo empezado en octubre del 2011 solo se anula en 1295 puntos valor que no debe perderse . mientras lo que vemos son correcciones para continuar al alza.
"

Como era de esperar, las gacelas aguantamos pérdidas en IBE....se recupera,vendemos sin beneficios y entonces ya sí, momento de subir::

Juraría que esto lo he vivido más veces:XX:


----------



## Janus (19 Mar 2012)

Repito, muchisimas ganas hay de ver el cierre de hoy en el SP.


----------



## diosmercado (19 Mar 2012)

Nada, los americanos siguen subiendo poco a poco de menos a mas. Ahora maximo tras maximo diario, sp 10 puntos arriba. Estoy flipando en colorines.


----------



## VOTIN (19 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Repito, muchisimas ganas hay de ver el cierre de hoy en el SP.



Me parece a mi que el big guano tendra que esperar para despues del 6-11-2012
La politica tambien manda y mucho en la economia y este que quiere seguir no es nuestro ZP


----------



## diosmercado (19 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Me parece a mi que el big guano tendra que esperar para despues del 6-11-2012
> La politica tambien manda y mucho en la economia y este que quiere seguir no es nuestro ZP



Yo es algo que ya tengo asumido. Tanto en su bolsa como en sus indicadores economicos, todos manipulados a merced para preparar una de las campañas electorales mas largas que vaya a conocer.


----------



## ponzi (19 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> No sé por qué me suena a mi lo que hablan por aquí del 1420-1440....
> 
> Análisis técnico SP500 EVOLUCION | Cursos Bolsa | Comprar Acciones de la Bolsa de Valores
> 
> ...



Creo que seguimos unos cuantos en ibe. ghkghk que andara por las fallas seguro


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Mar 2012)

1415


----------



## VOTIN (19 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 1415



Mañana cruzaremos los 8700,no te vayas a escapar diciendo que era mentira
y que saltaste en los 8550 porque cambiaste el stop y tal pascual
Aguanta posiciones y prieta el culo ante pandoro ::


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Repito, muchisimas ganas hay de ver el cierre de hoy en el SP.



Lo dicho desde hace un par de semanas, vamos de gratis. Yo sigo yendo al rebufo, nada de nuevas adquisiciones.

Todo lo que venga ahora es 'nodiganquenoseloavise', nada de big guano, pero un recorte al gusto (y tamaño) de Pandoro ya lo creo.

Preparando enemas...


----------



## no_loko (19 Mar 2012)

Yo creo que ya va siendo hora de una sana corrección en el SP. Aunque sea pequeña. Cuanto más lo suban, más dolorosa y profunsa será la bajada. Hay que ser pacientes y no desesperarse. A esperar toca.

Saludos.


----------



## faraico (19 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Creo que seguimos unos cuantos en ibe. ghkghk que andara por las fallas seguro



Bueno, no he especificado, he hablado de gacelas, me refería a gacelas tiernas, jóvenes y asustadizas...








Ustedes son otro tipo de gacelas....más curtidas, digamos...saben cómo enfrentarse a la bestia, rodearla, despistarla y cuando menos se lo espera el depredador....zas!!!


----------



## Adriangtir (19 Mar 2012)

Me acabo de dar cuenta de que a nivel de trading soy un boxer marrón


----------



## ponzi (19 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Bueno, no he especificado, he hablado de gacelas, me refería a gacelas tiernas, jóvenes y asustadizas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jajajaja de donde has sacado esa imagen?... que bestialidad, que grande es internet. No se crea yo soy una gacela en toda regla aun tengo grabado a fuego el mordisco que me dio el perro de Botin al intentar robarle unas manzanas.Fue vender y no parar de subir


----------



## Claca (19 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 1415



Se te olvida la bajista que iba a ser la tumba de los largos en 1.325 más o menos, aquella que no iba a superar el SP500. ¿Ese gráfico no lo recuerdas?

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 19:05 ---------- El original se escribió a las 18:57 ----------




Claca dijo:


> EURO:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un planteamiento que no salió, y eso que tenía muy buena pinta.







Las perspectivas a un plazo holgado siguen dependiendo de los 1,25. Perderlos lleva de forma natural hasta el entorno de los 1,15.


----------



## @@strom (19 Mar 2012)

Bueno, el Ndx de la mano de intel camino de los 3000.
Las tecnos tienen en su gran mayoria una pintaza que paque. Hace muchos meses lo comenté con Claca , sobre todo lo de las inteles. 
Leyendo el hilo si aplicaramos la ley de la opinión contraría creo que nos forrariamos.

Y que viva el Vix que dice que esto se nos hunde:XX:
Por cierto, echad un vistazo al $sox, a las de semis les queda subida.


----------



## ponzi (19 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 1415



Ya te avise que eso no era un hch. Aun asi creo que la correccion llegara pero cuando nadie lo espere.Ahora mismo es demasiado evidente, antes deberiamos ver un tedioso lateral donde pandoro diese a diestro y siniestro tanto a largos como a cortos y mas en año electoral. Jugar con un sp entre 1500-1300 puede hacer mucho daño.Yo creo que este año acabaremos al menos en europa positivos o laterales y con unos cuantos sustos entre medias.


----------



## Janus (19 Mar 2012)

Tengo delante 28 valores entre índices, divisas y comodities ... y todo todo está en verde excepto el VIX!!!!!!

Algún arreón bajista ya he visto en valores usanos de referencia pero de momento nada serio.


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2012)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio-bajo y el saldo diario positivo.

Sesión donde han predominado los largos aunque nos han querido engañar al principio con pequeñas bajadas pero que no han alcanzado un volumen tan importante como para ponerlo aquí. La operación grande del día han sido 102 contratos de compra a las 10:35 en 8465. Además de esta hemos tenido operaciones camufladas como los 132 contratos de compra a las 10:05 entre 8410 y 8425, los 119 contratos de compra a las 10:40 entre 8480 y 8485, o los 119 contratos a las 14:45 entre 8465 y 8470.

En total suman 472 contratos, una buena acumulación.

En subasta han comprado 263 contratos.

En resumen, lo tenemos todo optimista en exceso y esto suele indicar que mañana ocurrirá todo lo contrario a lo de hoy, por eso para mañana espero gap a la baja y/o bajadas durante la primera parte de la mañana.


----------



## atlanterra (19 Mar 2012)

Hoy han enculado nuevamente a los cortos.


----------



## VOTIN (19 Mar 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Hoy han enculado nuevamente a los cortos.



Mañana seria de extremo dolor si se lo llevan a 8700 ::
Medio foro no volveria a sentarse en una silla el resto de su vida forera amen
del resto de los internautas foriles de rankia,etc donde el 99% es corto::

Seria una masacre leoncia

El dia de los cristales cortos rotos


----------



## atlanterra (19 Mar 2012)

Vamos a ver como cierra el SP, que me da que Janus tenia razón, lo están tirando muy rápido.


----------



## VOTIN (19 Mar 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Vamos a ver como cierra el SP, que me da que Janus tenia razón, lo están tirando muy rápido.



Janus siempre acierta,lo malo es que acierta de 2 a 3 semanas antes de que 
suceda el evento y claro eso acojona,vamos hasta sale el corriendo
Acerto con los santanderes y con las gamesas,lo malo es que no aguanto para
demostrar que tenia razon ::::


----------



## ponzi (19 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Mañana seria de extremo dolor si se lo llevan a 8700 ::
> Medio foro no volveria a sentarse en una silla el resto de su vida forera amen
> del resto de los internautas foriles de rankia,etc donde el 99% es corto::
> 
> ...



 8700 No me llames iluso por tener una ilusion. Ojala ¡¡¡aunque no creo que vaya a ser tan pronto. Como mñn sea el dia elegido el fondo me va a dar unas ricas plusv (estoy desde 8400)....Ojito con tef esta ingresando reales a raudales, hoy y el viernes he visto ordenes de cierto calado camufladas.


----------



## atlanterra (19 Mar 2012)

jeje, yo me quede con cara de tonto viendo subir las gamesas.


----------



## faraico (19 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> 8700 No me llames iluso por tener una ilusion. Ojala ¡¡¡aunque no creo que vaya a ser tan pronto. Como mñn sea el dia elegido el fondo me va a dar unas ricas plusv (estoy desde 8400)....Ojito con tef esta ingresando reales a raudales, hoy y el viernes he visto ordenes de cierto calado camufladas.



Y añádele lo fuerte que está el real...es de risa.

Espero que el Real se deprecie un 10-20% en breve....Sao Paulo es más caro que el 90% de Europa...es de chiste::

Se están cargando su industria a base de importaciones, a ver si le meten mano ya, coño...que vivir aquí me sale por una pasta:ouch:

Pero como esto es como la bolsa...cuando encuentre curro que me paguen en Reales, será cuando este se deprecie....:XX:

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 20:10 ---------- El original se escribió a las 20:08 ----------




atlanterra dijo:


> jeje, yo me quede con cara de tonto viendo subir las gamesas.



Nos pasó por cagones....a mi por asegurar no perder y quedar en tablas en vez de arriesgar 100 eurillos que habría perdido de dejar más amplio el SL:vomito:


----------



## ponzi (19 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Y añádele lo fuerte que está el real...es de risa.
> 
> Espero que el Real se deprecie un 10-20% en breve....Sao Paulo es más caro que el 90% de Europa...es de chiste::
> 
> ...



La diferencia es que allí no han tirado por los suelos su moneda a traves de la expansión crediticia con tipos bajos. Cuando toquen los tipos se puede liar gorda.Fijate la expansion economica que han vivido y con tipos bastantes altos y aqui se quejan con tipos al 1%


----------



## ponzi (19 Mar 2012)

Vaya locura.La bolsa de brasil en 68000 y en 1995 estaba en 10000


----------



## Kujire (19 Mar 2012)

*Hola adictos!*

Hoooola  que tal les ha ido hoy? ... sesión europea bajista y greenga alcista aunque sin volatilidad, todo bajo control. Volvemos a batir máximos en lo que parece un cierre de cortos de momento, hoy hemos tenido un movimiento parabólico del euro llegando a niveles clave con sus pares que ha podido accionar el movimiento en el SP, provocando las ejecuciones ... parece que le quisieran amargar a Obama la campaña? 

... viendo el cierre 

S2


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Mar 2012)

Y si no le amargan nada? y si vemos un maximo? y si vemos los 1500? y si recortan hasta el 1340 y suben y suben, eso dice elliot.

Yo no puedo ni imaginarme eso, mas que nada porque antes me arruinan, mas de lo que ya estoy. ::

Y si las foreras guapas postearan una foto para los señores mientras pandoro les visita?


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya locura.La bolsa de brasil en 68000 y en 1995 estaba en 10000



Tipos al 9,5% creo. Van a terminar muy mal.


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tipos al 9,5% creo. Van a terminar muy mal.



Pero eso es bastante normal en sudamérica, es lo mismo que ocurría en España antes de entrar en la UE. A mi siempre me ha rondado la idea de coger euros a tipos de interés bajos y prestarselos al gobierno brasileño o algún otro de por allí, al menos mientras las cosas estén calmadas como ocurre desde hace unos años, en cuanto dejen de crecer dinero fuera y a otra cosa mariposa 

En el caso de Brasil en cuanto se acaben las olimpiadas.


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Mar 2012)

Janus a minutos de colocar MM como profeta supremo

por cierto, después del amago de cortos de 1412-14 ¿qué ha querido decir?¿qué van a colocar hasta 1475 sino van a 1340?

edit:BAC está m ostrando debilidad


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Pero eso es bastante normal en sudamérica, es lo mismo que ocurría en España antes de entrar en la UE. A mi siempre me ha rondado la idea de coger euros a tipos de interés bajos y prestarselos al gobierno brasileño o algún otro de por allí, al menos mientras las cosas estén calmadas como ocurre desde hace unos años, en cuanto dejen de crecer dinero fuera y a otra cosa mariposa
> 
> En el caso de Brasil en cuanto se acaben las olimpiadas.



¿se verán aún más altos?, joder joder


----------



## FranR (19 Mar 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Algunas posiciones van a saltar en el entorno de 1412-1414
> 
> Esto nos debe devolver a los 1.3K.
> 
> ...










Que puedo decir....clavado el 1414 techo :Aplauso: y el 12 lo ha trabajado como resistencia poco después de escribir en el foro y después de caer desde techo como soporte....

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Janus (19 Mar 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Janus a minutos de colocar MM como profeta supremo
> 
> por cierto, después del amago de cortos de 1412-14 ¿qué ha querido decir?¿qué van a colocar hasta 1475 sino van a 1340?
> 
> edit:BAC está m ostrando debilidad



El escenario parece que puede ser correccion YA. La bajada le debería llevar a 1392 aprox y ahi hay que ver qué hace. Si sigue bajando entonces se podría poner la vista en 1362 primero y 1340 después. Si el soporte de 1392 aguanta y desde ahi rebota rompiendo los 1412, entonces se volvería a dar un buen paseo al alza.

Pero esto hay que verlo paso a paso. El SP es el único que importa porque el DAX y el VIX irán comportándose bajo su mandato.

Por cierto, Apple ha tenido un buen arreón en el último cuarto de hora. Se ha pulido los máximos diarios como si nada .... y ha cerrado por encima de los 600 que hasta ahora se mostraban infranqueables. Acojonante cómo mueven un valor de ese tamaño, en donde no vale un par de órdenes grandes.


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2012)

Kujire dijo:


> Hoooola  que tal les ha ido hoy? ... sesión europea bajista y greenga alcista aunque sin volatilidad, todo bajo control. Volvemos a batir máximos en lo que parece un cierre de cortos de momento, hoy hemos tenido un movimiento parabólico del euro llegando a niveles clave con sus pares que ha podido accionar el movimiento en el SP, provocando las ejecuciones ... parece que le quisieran amargar a Obama la campaña?
> 
> ... viendo el cierre
> 
> S2



[YOUTUBE]72rWAe0pUdQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 1415



ahora empieza lo bueno


----------



## faraico (19 Mar 2012)

El año pasado compré APPLE a 250$.

Leí un artículo que la valoraba en 700$. 

A 380$ vendí.

Conclusión: Hagan caso de los articulistas.


Why Apple shares are going to $1,000 – MacDailyNews - Welcome Home

Compren, comprennnn:rolleye:


----------



## bertok (19 Mar 2012)

Esto va a bajar, han aparecido todos en el hilo.

Los buitres sobrevolamos la presa.


----------



## Janus (19 Mar 2012)

Nada .... que de momento no tiran el SP.

Lo cierto es que cuando está de bajar, se le ve con alegría y los soportes intraminuto, intrahora y diarios van cayendo con facilidad. Un apoyo para rebotar un poquitín y en poco tiempo, latigazo.

Este modus operandi de momento no se ve.


----------



## Estilicón (19 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El escenario parece que puede ser correccion YA. La bajada le debería llevar a 1392 aprox y ahi hay que ver qué hace. Si sigue bajando entonces se podría poner la vista en 1362 primero y 1340 después. Si el soporte de 1392 aguanta y desde ahi rebota rompiendo los 1412, entonces se volvería a dar un buen paseo al alza.



Creo que los tiros que apuntaba MM iban por lo que dices tu aquí, o eso me ha parecido entender. Esos "1.3K" quizá sean los 1390 que comentas. Y que lo que tu comentas como paseo al alza sea el 1475 que comentaba MM. 

Y lo que decía FranR. Max. SP hoy: 1413.95. Impresionante. Lo que no entiendo es como todavía puede llegar a sorprenderme aún.


----------



## VOTIN (19 Mar 2012)

1ºIgmarkets en 8816
2º-SP en +0,4%
3º-Todo el mundo diciendo que ya baja

Conclusion
Mañana cerramos 8700 y le cortamos la cabeza y el rabo al gato


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> 1ºIgmarkets en 8816
> 2º-SP en +0,4%
> 3º-Todo el mundo diciendo que ya baja
> 
> ...



Eso le hacemos baje o no baje, da lo mismo


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> 1ºIgmarkets en 8816
> 2º-SP en +0,4%
> 3º-Todo el mundo diciendo que ya baja
> 
> ...



Yo solo dije gap a la baja y/o bajadas al principio de la mañana, lo que ocurra después ya es otra cuestión, ya veremos que dice la p-AI ::


----------



## nombre (19 Mar 2012)

Porfavor alguien me explica lo que ha pasado hoy con gamesa? estaba con el dedo en el gatillo para comprar a mercado en torno a 2.82 y en cuestion de segundos se me ha volatilizado frente a los ojos un 6%, mientras iba bajando pensaba: no puede ser, no puede ser... :8:

Tenia la orden preparada para compra a mercado, y se me ha pasado por la cabeza comprar, pero como parecía que el soporte iba a 0,00 me he quedado petrificado y me he quedado mirando ::

Que ha sido eso, quien y como lo ha provocado? el caso es que veo el volumen tick a tick y lo veo mas verde que rojo ienso:


Vaya grafico piojoso que he colgado a ver si lo arreglo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo solo dije gap a la baja y/o bajadas al principio de la mañana, lo que ocurra después ya es otra cuestión, ya veremos que dice la p-AI ::



Doctor solo le cito por su firma !! genial !! , me ha encantado lo de los 2 tipos de perroflautas 

Por otro lado....y volviendo a la tematica del hilo......veo el grafico y veo que Pepon ha campado a sus anchas por el ibex ....... ha huido usted de los cortos o ha estado todo el dia en compañia de nuestro amigo " Ivan el terrible" tambien conocido como " el obscuro "


----------



## Janus (19 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> 1ºIgmarkets en 8816
> 2º-SP en +0,4%
> 3º-Todo el mundo diciendo que ya baja
> 
> ...



Amigo, todo el mundo dice que esto sigue subiendo. Mira los medios digitales y analistos de todo pelaje. Aquí algunos decimos que en algún momento tiene que bajar y de momento, lo que digan los ojos no el cerebro.
El nivel de complacencia es máximo, pero puede seguir siendo así durante mas tiempo. No te quepa duda que son mayoría los que están rendidos a la implacable tendencia alcista del SP. Incluso muchos están esperando a una pequeña correción para sumarse de nuevo al tren alcista.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 22:37 ---------- El original se escribió a las 22:33 ----------




nombre dijo:


> Porfavor alguien me explica lo que ha pasado hoy con gamesa? estaba con el dedo en el gatillo para comprar a mercado en torno a 2.82 y en cuestion de segundos se me ha volatilizado frente a los ojos un 6%, mientras iba bajando pensaba: no puede ser, no puede ser... :8:
> 
> Tenia la orden preparada para compra a mercado, y se me ha pasado por la cabeza comprar, pero como parecía que el soporte iba a 0,00 me he quedado petrificado y me he quedado mirando ::
> 
> ...



Lo que ha pasado es que a las 15:11 le han metido más de medio millón de títulos negociados en un solo minuto. Y ante ese tamaño, el bid no ha sido capaz de aguantar el tipo.
Lo típico en estos pagos. No obstante, la sangre no ha llegado al río.
Seguro que lo adornan con no se qué noticias ..... pero ha sido un papelón en toda regla.


----------



## matt (19 Mar 2012)

Tanto acojone hay con los problemas domésticos que muchos se están perdiendo este colosal mercado alcista.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 22:58 ---------- El original se escribió a las 22:52 ----------

Y reduciré más: Siguiendo a Apple se sigue al mercado.


----------



## ponzi (19 Mar 2012)

.................


----------



## Claca (19 Mar 2012)

@@strom dijo:


> Bueno, el Ndx de la mano de intel camino de los 3000.
> Las tecnos tienen en su gran mayoria una pintaza que paque. Hace muchos meses lo comenté con Claca , sobre todo lo de las inteles.
> Leyendo el hilo si aplicaramos la ley de la opinión contraría creo que nos forrariamos.
> 
> ...



Me acuerdo, me acuerdo, sólo puedo darte la enhorabuena. Cuando lo hablamos, por eso, todavía no habían roto, y de hecho el NASDAQ se desplomó un 10% antes de irse para arriba. En ese momento no veía la ruptura, pero desde enero de este año las cosas han cambiado, vaya si lo han hecho. En el último comentario que hice sobre el NASDAQ se ve por qué a principios de este año todavía me mostraba escéptico:



Claca dijo:


> NASDAQ:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A día de hoy:







La resistencia estaba muy bien definida, el peponazo posterior, en cierto modo lógico una vez superada. Desde luego a mí me ha sorprendido que finalmente haya podido con ella, pero el precio es quien manda siempre.

Un saludo y déjate ver más por el hilo, otra buena forma de ocupar el tiempo sin fundirte las plusvis 

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 23:52 ---------- El original se escribió a las 23:31 ----------

Y el último comentario de APPLE, sin desperdicio:



Claca dijo:


> APPLE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









En fin, como decía en el post, apostar a esa posibilidad era tan simple como tomar como referencia los 420, situando el stop algo por debajo (los terceros se anulan tras volver el precio por debajo del nivel de arranque), pero claro, el stop dolía, aunque el 25% de recompensa, a precio de hoy sería un 35%, también tenía su aquel.

Creedme que desde enero que no miraba el gráfico de APPLE. Ahora, para el largo plazo, los 350 son vitales, aún quedando _muy_ abajo -relativo en bolsa-.

PD: Hablando de la verticalidad en los terceros, Guybrush


----------



## Janus (19 Mar 2012)

Día Pepón pero lo cierto es que el DAX está ahora exactamente por donde estaba ayer a estas horas.


----------



## Mulder (19 Mar 2012)

zuloman dijo:


> Doctor solo le cito por su firma !! genial !! , me ha encantado lo de los 2 tipos de perroflautas
> 
> Por otro lado....y volviendo a la tematica del hilo......veo el grafico y veo que Pepon ha campado a sus anchas por el ibex ....... ha huido usted de los cortos o ha estado todo el dia en compañia de nuestro amigo " Ivan el terrible" tambien conocido como " el obscuro "



No posteo mis operaciones pero son el resultado de mis sistemas y estos los comento en el hilo. De ahí podrá deducir que hoy he podido robarle unas cuantas manzanas al mercado y que al negrito no lo he visto ni en pintura


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Esto va a bajar, han aparecido todos en el hilo.
> 
> Los buitres sobrevolamos la presa.



Hasta que no vea al Condor y a Tonuel, no me fio de nadie. Por si las moscas me he acicalado bien. 



Claca dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese maestro! Por cierto, muchas gracias por la explicación (la del bund). La releeré para interiorizar los conceptos (como ya he hecho con los terceros impulsos )

Suerte a los tradel!


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2012)

guanos dias


----------



## ASAKOPACO (20 Mar 2012)

Buenos días y feliz trading a tod@s!!!

Mis niveles para hoy.

Por arriba 8640-8740.
Por abajo 8492-8443.

Parece que como dijo Mulder abriremos en rojo.


----------



## Mulder (20 Mar 2012)

A los buenos días!

Hoy parece que pepón va a campar por sus respetos en el mercado de nuevo, con un 85% de probabilidades actualmente, pero la media de lo que llevamos de sesión está por encima porque a ratos me ha salido un 98% de probabilidades.

Espero que la sesión empiece calmada para que, una vez dados los primeros compases, empecemos a subir fuertemente. Hasta el infinito y más allá.


----------



## FranR (20 Mar 2012)

Buenos días sufridores...vamos a la tarea.

Ibex 8460.


----------



## Burbujilimo (20 Mar 2012)

El viernes se me escapó el SAN por los pelos cuando estuvo a 6,18.

Ayer di orden de entrar a 6,2950, cayó hasta los 6,299 y rebotó hasta los 6,465. 

Creo que ya lo voy a dejar escapar.

Voy a intentar entrar en las IBE hoy con más carga. Mantengo las compradas a 4,50, hoy es posible que entre en los 4,60, pero movimiento especulativo, si veo que cae salto (dejo las compradas a 4,50).


----------



## ghkghk (20 Mar 2012)

Madre mía, ni una neurona me han dejado las fallas... De hecho, caí a las 23h que ayer había sido festivo en parte, por lo que había bolsa. Pepón da alegrías hasta cuando no lo buscas. 

A ver si BME pega un pequeño petardazo y me dejo todas las inversiones en verde excepto las infumables repsoles...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Hoy parece que pepón va a campar por sus respetos en el mercado de nuevo, con un 85% de probabilidades actualmente, pero la media de lo que llevamos de sesión está por encima porque a ratos me ha salido un 98% de probabilidades.
> 
> Espero que la sesión empiece calmada para que, una vez dados los primeros compases, empecemos a subir fuertemente. Hasta el infinito y más allá.





FranR dijo:


> Buenos días sufridores...vamos a la tarea.
> 
> Ibex 8460.




¿Pelea de gallitos?

Hablando de pollos...Pollastre, deje de programar buen hombre, que el Gauntlet ya está inventado


----------



## Burbujilimo (20 Mar 2012)

Van 1590 IBEs a 4,580 . 

Vamos pepón...


----------



## vyk (20 Mar 2012)

Dentro de Siemens nuevamente a 79,04.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Mar 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Van 1590 IBEs a 4,580 .
> 
> Vamos pepón...



Te secundo. 634 a 4.585. Esperemos no cagarla...otra vez.

A TRE las estoy esperando por hay en 32 o 31.5. Veamos si hay suerte.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2012)

Por increíble que pueda ser este rumor, y probablemente totalmente infundado, lo que es cierto, es que por diversas webs y blogs chinos, está corriendo el rumor de un Golpe de Estado en el país.



Algunos traders de divisas señalan que este rumor podría ser uno de los causantes de la presión vendedora en el dólar que se ha visto en los últimos minutos.




El motivo de que publiquemos este rumor no es que creamos que haya habido un Golpe de Estado en China, sino que el rumor está tan difundido en el mercado, que podría llegar a afectarlo, aunque muy probablemente sea falso.


----------



## Claca (20 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Madre mía, ni una neurona me han dejado las fallas... De hecho, caí a las 23h que ayer había sido festivo en parte, por lo que había bolsa. Pepón da alegrías hasta cuando no lo buscas.
> 
> A ver si BME pega un pequeño petardazo y me dejo todas las inversiones en verde excepto las infumables repsoles...



REPSOL... 

Recuerdo este post y los siguientes comentando el techazo que se estaba gestando en el valor:



Claca dijo:


> Sobre REP, en el largo plazo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Ahora rebota desde el soporte, pero puede dar un susto importante durante los próximos meses.


----------



## FranR (20 Mar 2012)

Algo pasa en China

¿¿???


----------



## Mulder (20 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Por increíble que pueda ser este rumor, y probablemente totalmente infundado, lo que es cierto, es que por diversas webs y blogs chinos, está corriendo el rumor de un Golpe de Estado en el país.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿link a la noticia?


----------



## Adriangtir (20 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Algo pasa en China
> 
> ¿¿???



Se lo han puesto anteriormente el Sr. MV, el ignore no le deja ver.

Se rumorea un golpe de estado.

Yo solo digo que como salga algo de guerra o similar, voy a empezar a pensar que MM es la bruja Lola (o que ellos saben DÍAS antes todos los sucesos mundiales).


----------



## ASAKOPACO (20 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Algo pasa en China
> 
> ¿¿???



Rumores de golpe de Estado,vamos más falso que el flequillo del Dioni.

- CAPITAL BOLSA -


----------



## FranR (20 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿link a la noticia?



Coup in Beijing, Says Chinese Internet Rumor Mill | Regime | China | Epoch Times


De momento tiene la misma credibilidad que esta película de ninjas


LA MEJOR ESCENA DE NINJAS DE LA HISTORIA DEL CINE - YouTube


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2012)

intentando justificar el guano , cuando guanean porque ya les tocaba


----------



## FranR (20 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Se lo han puesto anteriormente el Sr. MV, el ignore no le deja ver.
> 
> Se rumorea un golpe de estado.
> 
> Yo solo digo que como salga algo de guerra o similar, voy a empezar a pensar que MM es la bruja Lola (o que ellos saben DÍAS antes todos los sucesos mundiales).



Ya tenía el rumor hace un buen rato, preguntaba por si a alguien más le había llegado.


----------



## ghkghk (20 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> REPSOL...
> 
> Recuerdo este post y los siguientes comentando el techazo que se estaba gestando en el valor:
> 
> ...




Gracias Claca. 

Yo las tengo compradas a poco más de 20... así que volver a las proximidades de ese techo sería poco menos que un sueño. A ver si se da


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Coup in Beijing, Says Chinese Internet Rumor Mill | Regime | China | Epoch Times
> 
> 
> De momento tiene la misma credibilidad que esta película de ninjas
> ...



Kame-ame extintor :XX:


----------



## Claca (20 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Gracias Claca.
> 
> Yo las tengo compradas a poco más de 20... así que volver a las proximidades de ese techo sería poco menos que un sueño. A ver si se da



Sí... puede que a corto plazo den alguna alegría y se acerquen a los 20, pero de momento siguen muy bajistas de cara al medio plazo; no ha dado tiempo a realizar un suelo consistente y mira, en cambio, lo mucho que se esmeraron en el techo.


----------



## FranR (20 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Kame-ame extintor :XX:



Veo que es amante de los grandes del cine, :: . Pues mientras caemos o no, o todo lo contrario le invito a ver a Mijael Jacson en Golimar ...versión libre de aquel maravillosos y espestacular vídeo de muertos vivientes.

Golimar - YouTube


----------



## ghkghk (20 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Sí... puede que a corto plazo den alguna alegría y se acerquen a los 20, pero de momento siguen muy bajistas de cara al medio plazo; no ha dado tiempo a realizar un suelo consistente y mira, en cambio, lo mucho que se esmeraron en el techo.




Es que estas son para la jubilación, para cuando se dé el MFBH y pasen a valer 60 :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Mar 2012)

y ¿maiquel dudikof?, sr. Fran R. ¿que me dice de maiquel dudikof?

[YOUTUBE]ow877mIffZI[/YOUTUBE]
Loleante a mas no poder la escena en el minuto 3:34...el ninja se levanta. En lugar de atizar al negro, da una voltereta por el suelo :XX:

Jajajajaja o cuando en la escena minuto 5:00 le echa agua de mar en la cara el ninja! jaajajaj :XX:

y la escena final del salto a la lancha.... :ouch:


----------



## pollastre (20 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Pelea de gallitos?
> 
> Hablando de pollos...Pollastre, deje de programar buen hombre, que el Gauntlet ya está inventado




Grande el Gauntlet, eh, Sr. GT... qué tiempos aquellos.

Respecto a "qué hay de lo mío", hombre, esto que estoy haciendo es cosa rutinaria, normal de mantenimiento y "carta de ajuste"... de vez en cuando es inevitable que tenga que sentarme uno o dos días a poner el tinglado a tono. 

Ya sabe, el rollo ese de que el mercado es dinámico, y que cambia, y que hay que reaccionar en consecuencia blah blah blah :fiufiu:

Por cierto, ¿quiere probar un corticoide en el 7138, rápido, janusito-style para sacar 10-15 puntos?


----------



## FranR (20 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> y ¿maiquel dudikof?, sr. Fran R. ¿que me dice de maiquel dudikof?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ow877mIffZI[/YOUTUBE]
> Loleante a mas no poder la escena en el minuto 3:34...el ninja se levanta. En lugar de atizar al negro, da una voltereta por el suelo :XX:
> ...



Anda PANDORO con meybas rojo....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Mar 2012)

Tengo al negro llamando a la puerta a un 1% de saltar SL......
A ver si este momento pepón ha sido para ventilarse a cortos o el mamonazo (con cariño) de Mulder va a tener razón de nuevo para luego venir con su cantinela *siyalodecíayo*.


----------



## pollastre (20 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿quiere probar un corticoide en el 7138, rápido, janusito-style para sacar 10-15 puntos?




Done, +12 y cerrada.

Bueno, venga, ya hemos jugado un rato. Ahora, déjeme seguir trabajando, ¿eh? Pórtese bien o llamaré al Sr. Chinazo :XX::XX:


----------



## ASAKOPACO (20 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tengo al negro llamando a la puerta a un 1% de saltar SL......
> A ver si este momento pepón ha sido para ventilarse a cortos o el mamonazo (con cariño) de Mulder va a tener razón de nuevo para luego venir con su cantinela *siyalodecíayo*.



Vaya preparando la vaselina que últimamente Mulder y su maquinita están fino fino.


----------



## FranR (20 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ya ni me acuerdo de lo que me inventé...ahora lo miro...::
> 
> "El Ibex tiene un recorrido al alza hasta los *8610*. Así que en el corto plazo, al menos el Ibex debe escalar un poco antes de sufrir una caída, que ahora mismo no debe ir más allá de los 7890. *Hablo a 15 sesiones vista*. Trimestre bajista, con cierre en los 7800."
> 
> Esto lo puse en el blog...pues tenemos tiempo de caer sobre los *8100*, rebotar un pelín y cerrar el trimestre donde dije...ya veremos



5 de marzo a las 10 y cuarto más o menos.....

La negrita lo que se ha cumplido...TIENE QUE CAER YAAAAA...todo concuerdaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Janus (20 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Grande el Gauntlet, eh, Sr. GT... qué tiempos aquellos.
> 
> Respecto a "qué hay de lo mío", hombre, esto que estoy haciendo es cosa rutinaria, normal de mantenimiento y "carta de ajuste"... de vez en cuando es inevitable que tenga que sentarme uno o dos días a poner el tinglado a tono.
> 
> ...



No sé si va a llegar hasta ahí. Veo más probable perder los 7100.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Done, +12 y cerrada.
> 
> Bueno, venga, ya hemos jugado un rato. Ahora, déjeme seguir trabajando, ¿eh? Pórtese bien o llamaré al Sr. Chinazo :XX::XX:



Le tengo dicho que me avise al móvil. El sistema de posts es lento, lento. Llegué tarde .



ASAKOPACO dijo:


> Vaya preparando la vaselina que últimamente Mulder y su maquinita están fino fino.



Ayer me depilé, y la vaselina es de pobres. Con el cariño que me tiene pandoro, ya se trae el material de profesionales







---------- Mensaje añadido a las 10:25 ---------- El original se escribió a las 10:22 ----------

Por la cuenta que me trae, voy con FranR a *muelte*!!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2012)

pero esto que es :8:

por favor dejen ya la marikada :S


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Mar 2012)

Por cierto sr. Janus, sigue en Barclays?


----------



## Janus (20 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No sé si va a llegar hasta ahí. Veo más probable perder los 7100.



Estaba visto, a cargar la bolsa del reward. La operación del día.


----------



## Adriangtir (20 Mar 2012)

Bueno si perdemos los 7100 en el Dax le doy boleto al Negrazo del Capitán.

Ganas tenía, llegaron a hacer cosquillitas en la tripota a mi SL...


----------



## Janus (20 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto sr. Janus, sigue en Barclays?




Tiempos "ha" que lo solté. Ganamos algún dinerillo pero nada relevante.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 10:29 ---------- El original se escribió a las 10:28 ----------

Cortitos en la plata.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2012)

TEF a superado intradia la bajista de corto , pero al cierre se quedara por debajo y ibex toco la bajista de corto tambien


----------



## Burbujilimo (20 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Veo que es amante de los grandes del cine, :: . Pues mientras caemos o no, o todo lo contrario le invito a ver a Mijael Jacson en Golimar ...versión libre de aquel maravillosos y espestacular vídeo de muertos vivientes.
> 
> Golimar - YouTube



Dios bendito que panda de frikis hay en este hilo... 

¿Llegasteis a ver la mítica "kárate a muerte en torremolinos"?

EDITO: el frikazo de GT se me ha adelantado. Aunque siempre me quedará ser de los pocos enfermos que fue a verla al cine (y lo que pude reirme...).


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Kame-ame extintor :XX:



Lo mejor es cuando se cargan al crío......"algo habrá hecho" :XX:

Que buenos los comentarios, a la altura de Gomaespuma en Humor amarillo


----------



## ASAKOPACO (20 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Le tengo dicho que me avise al móvil. El sistema de posts es lento, lento. Llegué tarde .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Relaje el esfínter que Pandoro parece que se lo está pensando dos veces y quizás visite antes la casa del algún forero metido en líos Repsolianos e Ibertroleros.


----------



## Adriangtir (20 Mar 2012)

Yujuuuuuuuu alemania se desploma!

Jajajajaja


----------



## Janus (20 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Bueno si perdemos los 7100 en el Dax le doy boleto al Negrazo del Capitán.
> 
> Ganas tenía, llegaron a hacer cosquillitas en la tripota a mi SL...



No se queje. Se la he cantado con dos minutos de antelación. Felices plusvis.

Ha sido suerte, la próxima vez no me haga mucho .........


----------



## Ajetreo (20 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> 5 de marzo a las 10 y cuarto más o menos.....
> 
> La negrita lo que se ha cumplido...*TIENE QUE CAER YAAAAA..*.todo concuerdaaaaaaaaa



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Burbujilimo (20 Mar 2012)

Hoy toca subasta de deuda en hispanistán, ¿no?

¿Saben a que hora anuncian los resultados?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (20 Mar 2012)

calopez se lo ha currado (hay que reconocerle las cagadas y los aciertos). SNB ha respondido a todas las preguntas de los foreros, esta tarde promete ser interesante leyendo las respuestas.

GT: grande Walking Dead. ahora a esperar hasta otoño para mas. mientras, nos deleitaremos con Mad Men y christina


----------



## Adriangtir (20 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No se queje. Se la he cantado con dos minutos de antelación. Felices plusvis.
> 
> Ha sido suerte, la próxima vez no me haga mucho .........



El corto lleva desde que pude comprar uno con vencimiento a 3 meses.

Eso si, he aguantado 100 pipos del dax en contra, ya me sudaba todo.

Espero que a partir de ahora y hasta los 5000 puntos sea un no parar...

Pero vamos, su precisión para el intra a sido brutal.

El Sr. Pollastre acertó el punto de giro pero se quedo corto en sus previsiones (claro, no es férreo defensor del guano...)


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2012)

mantenemos los cortos hasta los 5300


----------



## Adriangtir (20 Mar 2012)

Sr. Tounel?

Sr. Condor??

Esta bajada sin estos personajes me da algo de cosa... váyase usted a saber...


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Sr. Tounel?
> 
> Sr. Condor??
> 
> Esta bajada sin estos personajes me da algo de cosa... váyase usted a saber...



tonuel se forro con la inversion en bonos , ahora debe estar disfrutando de la platita


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (20 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mantenemos los cortos hasta los 5300



hoyga, ¿¿no sera usted tonuel camuflado de gato montes??


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> hoyga, ¿¿no sera usted tonuel camuflado de gato montes??



si , pero no se lo diga a nadie


----------



## pollastre (20 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> El Sr. Pollastre acertó el punto de giro pero se quedo corto en sus previsiones (claro, no es férreo defensor del guano...)




Era inevitable que no acertase la duración del movimiento :o

Al abrir la posición, me he vuelto a desarrollo a seguir programando... así que no veía absolutamente nada de lo que estaba cantando la AI... sólo cuando el SP ha saltado, he vuelto y he visto la que había liada.

Por eso siempre digo lo mismo... que cuando estás en operaciones, entonces hay que estar a lo que hay que estar, o no estar  pero como distracción y pequeña golosina para hacer un poco de descanso en la mañana, no ha estado mal, hoyga.


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Mar 2012)




----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


>



¿ es el U-30 ?


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Mar 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> GT: grande Walking Dead. ahora a esperar hasta otoño para mas. mientras, nos deleitaremos con Mad Men y christina



De dónde has bajado el 13? En seriesyonkis han frito el enlace :S


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (20 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> De dónde has bajado el 13? En seriesyonkis han frito el enlace :S



navegando por la bahia del pirata. 

busquelo añadiendo x264 (top quality rip)


----------



## Janus (20 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mantenemos los cortos hasta los 5300



Del DAX o del IBEX?::


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Del DAX o del IBEX?::



putita ibex


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Mar 2012)

En cuanto a series, el otro día vi el primer capítulod e fringe. ¿Alguien la ha seguido?
Por cierto, ir al cien a ver KAMET....¿No iría con pareja no? Por que estoy seguro que terminó ese mismo día con usted... oh wait!!!!!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Mar 2012)

Voy a probar una entrada larga en el dax, para el intra rabiosete. A mi me gusta el peligro, y me pongo largo cuando el señor MM postea 3 veces en un dia. Yo iba pa torero.


----------



## ponzi (20 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> En cuanto a series, el otro día vi el primer capítulod e fringe. ¿Alguien la ha seguido?
> Por cierto, ir al cien a ver KAMET....¿No iría con pareja no? Por que estoy seguro que terminó ese mismo día con usted... oh wait!!!!!!



Yo la he visto.A partir de la 2 temporada mejora mucho.Tiene mas miga de lo que a priori parece


----------



## Janus (20 Mar 2012)

Barclays está haciendo un techo precioso.
Hace unas semanas era un corto claro al llegar a una resistencia muy relevante, y tras una subida muy notable. Se buscaba básicamente unos pipos de stress por sobrecompra.

Ahora está formando un techo con sesgo también notable. Ya estamos entonces hablando de algo de mayor recorrido. Hay que esperar a que se confirme pero un techo hecho con tiempo, con tiralíneas y tras una subida tan tan notable .... es un chollo. Pero lo dicho, primero no hay que pasarse de listo y esperar a que se confirme.

Ya saben, hay que hacer más caso a los ojos que al cerebro.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (20 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> En cuanto a series, el otro día vi el primer capítulod e fringe. ¿Alguien la ha seguido?
> Por cierto, ir al cien a ver KAMET....¿No iría con pareja no? Por que estoy seguro que terminó ese mismo día con usted... oh wait!!!!!!





ponzi dijo:


> Yo la he visto.A partir de la 2 temporada mejora mucho.Tiene mas miga de lo que a priori parece



Del "estilo" vi Rubicon. Una pena que la suspendiesen. 

me apunto fringe para el futuro.


----------



## Janus (20 Mar 2012)

Yo no me fío, lo que ven mis ojos, nada del eurodolar. Viene de rebotar en 1,30 y con sesgo alcista. La vela de hoy no significa nada en el timeframe diario, by the moment.

Últimamente viene bastante descorrelacionado respecto a los índices (no con el IBEX  ) por lo que no hay que trasladar ahí ningún sesgo bajista.

Hay mejores pagos y tabernas con grob por ahí, allende los mares de la ijbersión.


----------



## ghkghk (20 Mar 2012)

Vozpópuli - Florentino Pérez impulsa una fusión entre Iberdrola y Gas Natural 

El Presidente de ACS, Florentino Pérez, ha planteado al Gobierno que impulse una fusión entre Iberdrola y Gas Natural para crear lo que define como el “gigante nacional” de la energía en España. ACS ha presentado al Ejecutivo un cuadernillo elaborado por banca de inversión argumentando que pretende evitar que Iberdrola –en la que la constructora tiene un 18,5% del accionariado—sea comprada por compañías extranjeras. 

Así no tendré que buscar a las dos empresas para ver la cotización. 10 segundos por 250 días al año. 2.500 segundos. En dos décadas, 50.000 segundos... Florentino quiere regalarme 33 horas de vida.


----------



## Janus (20 Mar 2012)

La plata la veo muy bajista y la vela de hoy hasta el momento es demoledora en timeframe diario.

No me tengan mucho en cuenta ... que ando corto ahí.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 11:13 ---------- El original se escribió a las 11:12 ----------




ghkghk dijo:


> Vozpópuli - Florentino Pérez impulsa una fusión entre Iberdrola y Gas Natural
> 
> El Presidente de ACS, Florentino Pérez, ha planteado al Gobierno que impulse una fusión entre Iberdrola y Gas Natural para crear lo que define como el “gigante nacional” de la energía en España. ACS ha presentado al Ejecutivo un cuadernillo elaborado por banca de inversión argumentando que pretende evitar que Iberdrola –en la que la constructora tiene un 18,5% del accionariado—sea comprada por compañías extranjeras.
> 
> Así no tendré que buscar a las dos empresas para ver la cotización. 10 segundos por 250 días al año. 2.500 segundos. En dos décadas, 50.000 segundos... Florentino quiere regalarme 33 horas de vida.



El FP aún no se ha dado cuenta que el amigo Galán es de armas tomar y con él no puede ni el establisment.

Por cierto, los regalos de FP, ni con los TEDAX detrás del paquetito.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2012)

el foro se va al guano de nuevo :8:

espero comprar TEF a 7 justo antes del dividendo


----------



## ASAKOPACO (20 Mar 2012)

Abro largo 8450 f :S


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2012)

ASAKOPACO dijo:


> Abro largo 8450 f :S



ponga stop loss


----------



## ASAKOPACO (20 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ponga stop loss



Ya esta puesto.:cook:


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2012)

ASAKOPACO dijo:


> Ya esta puesto.:cook:



cuando salte no vuelva a cargar largos


----------



## ponzi (20 Mar 2012)

Vendo el fondo y me quedo al acecho de gas natural y tef las dos a 12,5


----------



## ponzi (20 Mar 2012)

www.infoambiental.es/actualidad/det...onstruira-un-parque-eolico-marino-en-alemania


A por alemania. Me pregunto que pensara eon, tan solo 5 años despues iberdrola invadiendo alemania.Ya solo queda ver acuerdos entre iberdrola, bmw y vw para ver hibridos y electricos en el mercado.


----------



## wetpiñata (20 Mar 2012)

Desde luego la han clavado en el techo de la bajista a medio. A ver si saltamos todos a la vez y nos cargamos el suelo del ochoquinis


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Mar 2012)

Vaya como me está quedando la tablilla excel!
Cada vez que abra la tabla se conecta a inet, se descarga automáticamente los datos del SP, DAX y e IBEX en una hoja. Luego una macro que copie los datos del último día en las columnas correspondientes a cada índice. Habría de modificar la macro para que copiase además los datos que faltan por si algún día no abro el archivo 

La verdad es que el excel tiene muchas tonterías útiles para estas cosas ...


----------



## Mulder (20 Mar 2012)

Hoy pandoro ha pensado que necesitaba algo de calor y se ha presentado a regalarme un poco. Suerte de stop.

A mi p-IA aun le falta algo de ajuste para poder detectar este tipo de visitas inesperadas


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (20 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy pandoro ha pensado que necesitaba algo de calor y se ha presentado a regalarme un poco. Suerte de stop.
> 
> A mi p-IA aun le falta algo de ajuste para poder detectar este tipo de visitas inesperadas



.
LA verdad es que la p-IA mulderiana llevaba una considerable racha de aciertos, así que por un stop que salte tampoco pasa nada, ¿no?

Ya me gustaría a mi tener su porcentaje de aciertos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Mar 2012)

Otra ronda aqui de pandoro, 6 encu.....puntillos que me han violeado del dax. Soy como manolete, sin tragos no arranco una buena faena. Hoyga pirata a cuanto esta el kilo de esa tablilla excel que se hace el desayuno y viste sola?

Cabezon de mi sigue pensando que una entrada larga en estos niveles da pipos, igual me visita de nuevo pandoro, pero tampoco quiero que se enamore.
Y es que el sector coches esta haciendo mucha pupa hoy.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy pandoro ha pensado que necesitaba algo de calor y se ha presentado a regalarme un poco. Suerte de stop.
> 
> A mi p-IA aun le falta algo de ajuste para poder detectar este tipo de visitas inesperadas



Usted ponga un detector de olores conectado a su USB calibrado a






Y ni la niña Pollastre hoyga!


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy pandoro ha pensado que necesitaba algo de calor y se ha presentado a regalarme un poco. Suerte de stop.
> 
> A mi p-IA aun le falta algo de ajuste para poder detectar este tipo de visitas inesperadas



Tienes que creer un nuevo stop en su módulo, SP, Stop Profit, ...no,....Stop Pandoro ::


----------



## Burbujilimo (20 Mar 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> LA verdad es que la p-IA mulderiana llevaba una considerable racha de aciertos, así que por un stop que salte tampoco pasa nada, ¿no?
> 
> Ya me gustaría a mi tener su porcentaje de aciertos.



Yo de hecho pensaba reportarle que su p-IA estaba erroneo, siempre diciendo que posibilidades de tal dirección entre un 70% y un 90% y al final llevaba un 100% de aciertos... Tendría que ajustar los porcentajes.

Pero vamos, para mi es un sistema muy fiable a día de hoy, ya me gustaría aprender a programar esos sistemas...

PD: de momento a mi entrada de hoy en IBE pandoro no me ha hecho mas que una mirada cariñosa, todavía no hay roce, así que no vamos mal.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Otra ronda aqui de pandoro, 6 encu.....puntillos que me han violeado del dax. Soy como manolete, sin tragos no arranco una buena faena.* Hoyga pirata a cuanto esta el kilo de esa tablilla excel que se hace el desayuno y viste sola*?
> 
> Cabezon de mi sigue pensando que una entrada larga en estos niveles da pipos, igual me visita de nuevo pandoro, pero tampoco quiero que se enamore.
> Y es que el sector coches esta haciendo mucha pupa hoy.



Pues mire sr Chinito, ya sabe usted que a mi hablar de dineros así, en frío. No me gusta, lo veo de mal gusto incluso. ¿Por que no vamos a lo de toda la vida?Usted se preguntará, que eso de lo de toda la vida. No, no se asuste, que en las visitas de pandoro no disfruto, es profesional. Lo que le vengo a proponer es algo que viene desde los orígenes de la humanidad. Desde los mísmitos orígenes del comercio. Yo le doy algo que usted quiere, usted me da algo que yo quiero....


Spoiler












o esto



Spoiler








Ay! !que güena esta la china bizca esta!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Mar 2012)

Para el señor Faraico que ayer comente algo sobre una vivienda en venta y no se donde anda el hilo.



Spoiler



Al señor Faraico.
Entre un 40% y hasta un 60% respecto a 2006/2007 de rebaja es lo que esta siendo habitual en las operaciones de PB, ya que muchos compradores ahora son tocatejistas, poca financiacion, y los compradores potenciales no la necesitan. 

Esto es lo que me comentan gente de la zona que anda por el sector. Suerte con la venta.



Bankinter plano. Maldicion.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 12:58 ---------- El original se escribió a las 12:54 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues mire sr Chinito, ya sabe usted que a mi hablar de dineros así, en frío. No me gusta, lo veo de mal gusto incluso. ¿Por que no vamos a lo de toda la vida?Usted se preguntará, que eso de lo de toda la vida. No, no se asuste, que en las visitas de pandoro no disfruto, es profesional. Lo que le vengo a proponer es algo que viene desde los orígenes de la humanidad. Desde los mísmitos orígenes del comercio. Yo le doy algo que usted quiere, usted me da algo que yo quiero....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




No problema, mis años en la capital del vicio español, y sin yo quererlo eh :fiufiu:, me hacen conocedor de esos locales con señoritas que fuman donde hay hasta chinitas muy deslocalizadas.

Pero es que ahora no hay dinero ni pa pvtas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Mar 2012)

Bueno, si no hay dinero para pautas :: raras, hablemos de lo que podemos hacer con lo que había en segundo plano :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Mar 2012)




----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2012)

mantened los cortos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bueno, si no hay dinero para pautas :: raras, hablemos de lo que podemos hacer con lo que había en segundo plano :XX:



Dese prisa, que andan sacando coches con traccion total y cosas raras de esas, esta casa cada vez se parece mas a audi, yo no se donde vamos a llegar. Este mundo esta loco


----------



## faraico (20 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Para el señor Faraico que ayer comente algo sobre una vivienda en venta y no se donde anda el hilo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactamente, bajando 40% ya sí se podrían recibir más llamadas y aumentarían las posibilidades de vender, seguro...

Ahora es cuando miras atrás y te das cuenta que en el 2006/07 la gente se volvió loca...lástima no aprovecharlo:abajo:

Hay demasiada oferta en Banús ahora mismo, y en las zonas buenas....gracias por la info.


----------



## FranR (20 Mar 2012)

Buenas tardes señores, que bien me está sentando esta caída, mantenemos objetivo de 460.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Mar 2012)

Cada uno tiene unas circunstancias. Si necesita vender ahora, sabe donde se encuentra el precio de la demanda, si no le cuadra pueda esperar. 

Alli algunos estan esperando la llegada del mesias, un tal Ivanov Kuryschenko y que traiga una piara rusos.


----------



## Ajetreo (20 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> *Buenas tardes* señores, que bien me está sentando esta caída, mantenemos objetivo de 460.



Ya ha comido usted? Que pronto. Que le aproveche tanto como la bajadita
Voy por mis alcachofas


----------



## ASAKOPACO (20 Mar 2012)

Atentos al dato de viviendas y permisos de construcción en EEUU.


----------



## wetpiñata (20 Mar 2012)

ASAKOPACO dijo:


> Atentos al dato de viviendas y permisos de construcción en EEUU.




Desapercibido. Hoy la gente está pendiente de Bernie, si se pone tetas o no...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Mar 2012)

Ale, al mercado a hacer la compra.
Suspiro de alivio viendo como pandoro ha pasado de puerta...por el momento.
Sr. FranR.... le compro un joselito si se cierra el trimestre de acuerdo a sus predi/proye-cciones.

Que les aproveche el almuerzo, si luego vuelvo y alguien ha pulsado, aunque sea sin querer-queriendo







no pasa naaaaaaaaaaaa, todo estaría bieeeeeeeeen


----------



## FranR (20 Mar 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Ya ha comido usted? Que pronto. Que le aproveche tanto como la bajadita
> Voy por mis alcachofas



Aquí después de la cerveza con gambita blanca de Huerva, ya se empieza a decir buenas tardes....

Lo gordo viene dentro de un rato...


----------



## Ajetreo (20 Mar 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Desapercibido. Hoy la gente está pendiente de Bernie, si se pone tetas o no...



Este es el que se va a poner tetas?.... 







Pues que se las ponga caidas, si no le desentonaran


----------



## FranR (20 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ale, al mercado a hacer la compra.
> Suspiro de alivio viendo como pandoro ha pasado de puerta...por el momento.
> Sr. FranR.... le compro un joselito si se cierra el trimestre de acuerdo a sus predi/proye-cciones.
> 
> ...




Que es un joselito?...me temo lo peor


----------



## VOTIN (20 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Dese prisa, que andan sacando coches con traccion total y cosas raras de esas, esta casa cada vez se parece mas a audi, yo no se donde vamos a llegar. Este mundo esta loco



Eso seria desastroso....
Hasta ahora la tribu cani y gitana se han avastecido de la BMW para los coches 
de segundamano ,no soportaria la misma similitud con la audi
Espero que no suceda asi y la BMW siga manteniendo su exquisita clientela de segundamano y no la pasa a la audi 

Tendria que cambiar de marca ::


----------



## ponzi (20 Mar 2012)

Mulder como ve la maquina el cierre? Hay altas probabilidades de cerrar por encima de 8500?


----------



## wetpiñata (20 Mar 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Este es el que se va a poner tetas?....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo estaba pensando en éste...







... pero quizás haya un 2x1


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Que es un joselito?...me temo lo peor



Jo jo

"*Porque han pintados tus orejas*, la flor de lirio real,...
*porque te han puesto de seda*, hay campanera por qué sera..."

::::

Joselito encaja perfectamente con la temática y establishment del hilo (_"Te van a hacer un Joselito"_). Jrande.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2012)

que vienen los gringos


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy pandoro ha pensado que necesitaba algo de calor y se ha presentado a regalarme un poco. Suerte de stop.
> 
> A mi p-IA aun le falta algo de ajuste para poder detectar este tipo de visitas inesperadas



Ya está bien que no acierte siempre, sino se nos haría rico y nos dejaría :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Que es un joselito?...me temo lo peor



Ay!¿Pero que comen usted?

Elija, Elija


----------



## FranR (20 Mar 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Algunas posiciones van a saltar en el entorno de 1412-1414
> 
> Esto nos debe *devolver a los 1.3K.*
> 
> ...



Después de que te diga al milímetro lo que va a hacer el Sp en sus siguientes movimientos, solo te quedan ganas de retirarte de esto....

Mardito ejpeculadorrrrrr........


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Después de que te diga al milímetro lo que va a hacer el Sp en sus siguientes movimientos, solo te quedan ganas de retirarte de esto....
> 
> Mardito ejpeculadorrrrrr........



sera lo mejor para su bolsillo


----------



## FranR (20 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ay!¿Pero que comen usted?
> 
> Elija, Elija



Que mal royo, parece el maletín de manualidades de Pandoro...:cook:


----------



## Janus (20 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ay!¿Pero que comen usted?
> 
> Elija, Elija



Ahí va el menú del dia.

Unas buenas patatas fritas de la huerta, fritas con el cariño de la abuela a poder ser .... en un mar de aceite de oliva virgen.
Por encima unas buenas lonchas finas de Joselito reserva 24 meses (este es el realmente bueno).
Unos buenos pimientos de padrón, si alguno picante se cuela mejor que mejor.
Un buen pan de pueblo. De esos que se caen al suelo y mejor que no pillen por medio el pie.
Un buen pate de oca con mermelada de higos (Gourmet ECI lo tiene cojonudo).
Un buen vino tinto de Ribera.
La compañía de la parienta para acordar "lo que viene después". Pero antes una buena sobremesa con el palillo en la boca, a la antigua usanza.

La leche puta!!!!!, salgo corriendo para la tienda Gourmet, hoy nos damos una alegria para el cuerpo.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2012)

fritas dice , la mejor papa es la cocida y si es amarilla ni le cuento 

aprovechar para ponerse agresivamente cortos y cargar mas en cada rebotito


----------



## Janus (20 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> fritas dice , la mejor papa es la cocida y si es amarilla ni le cuento
> 
> aprovechar para ponerse agresivamente cortos y cargar mas en cada rebotito



Amigo, trato de evitar ver la posición económica que tengo metida en los mercados (venía diciendo que venía construyéndola) porque me da un jamacuco. Ni lo voy a mirar, los stop loss y los trailling stops harán su trabajo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ahí va el menú del dia.
> 
> Unas buenas patatas fritas de la huerta, fritas con el cariño de la abuela a poder ser .... en un mar de aceite de oliva virgen.
> Por encima unas buenas lonchas finas de Joselito reserva 24 meses (este es el realmente bueno).
> ...



Joder!!!! Me ha dejado salivando :baba:

Me voy a comer. Tengan cuidado, el submarino continua descendiendo.


----------



## Janus (20 Mar 2012)

A ver si el Proshares VIX Short Term ETF tira para arriba con alegría. Ha rebotado, por decir algo, justo en los mínimos de "tiempo ha". Vamos a verlo porque se podría marcar una subida hasta los 50 al menos. De momento, stop muy ajustado sobre los mínimos mencionados.


----------



## FranR (20 Mar 2012)

Como siga nos envía al escenario optimista de Luis.....se la están jugando en USA ahora mismo.


----------



## Ajetreo (20 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ahí va el menú del dia.
> 
> Unas buenas patatas fritas de la huerta, fritas con el cariño de la abuela a poder ser .... en un mar de aceite de oliva virgen.
> Por encima unas buenas lonchas finas de Joselito reserva 24 meses (este es el realmente bueno).
> ...



Se ha dejado las *alcachofas *del señor Mulder ( y mías que también soy fan):rolleye:


----------



## wetpiñata (20 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ahí va el menú del dia.
> 
> 
> Un buen pate de oca con mermelada de higos (Gourmet ECI lo tiene cojonudo).
> ...



Pille una media botella de Sauternes para el mi-cuit y me cuenta. Para todo lo demás el tinto de su elección...


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Como siga nos envía al escenario optimista de Luis.....se la están jugando en USA ahora mismo.



no se de donde sale el escenario optimista , eso no va a suceder 8:

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 15:01 ---------- El original se escribió a las 14:58 ----------

como era eso , nos vamos a los 1475 o a los 1.3k 

osea puede subir o puede bajar , menudo analisto :rolleye:


----------



## Fran200 (20 Mar 2012)

No he podido resistir...el mentecato este después de "supuestamente" aguantar no se cuantos puntos en contra de Ibex, se permite esta "alegria".

Es usted patético y la risión del hilo. Su táctica de insistir en una dirección hasta el acierto es tan ridícula como su forma de escribir.

Definitivamente es usted un desgraciado.


----------



## FranR (20 Mar 2012)

Lo dicho, mensaje cortista de PG...subida de 20 puntos....:ouch:


----------



## VOTIN (20 Mar 2012)

Gamesa -2,24
esta bajada es falsa, a menos que guanee un -7% no me la creo


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2012)

Fran200 dijo:


> No he podido resistir...el mentecato este después de "supuestamente" aguantar no se cuantos puntos en contra de Ibex, se permite esta "alegria".
> 
> Es usted patético y la risión del hilo. Su táctica de insistir en una dirección hasta el acierto es tan ridícula como su forma de escribir.
> 
> Definitivamente es usted un desgraciado.



:XX: el ibex es el indice mas guanero , no es cuestion de dejar que se escape a la baja y si sube no pasa nada , porque los mercaos tienen que bajar , porsupuesto no se puede esperar que la gacela entienda la logica del leoncio


----------



## FranR (20 Mar 2012)

otros 10...siga siga....que nos vamos a los 8600.

P.D. la opción de ignorar, aunque no sepas lo que escribe no es válida para apartar el vaio.


----------



## Ajetreo (20 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> otros 10...siga siga....que nos vamos a los 8600.
> 
> P.D. la opción de ignorar, aunque no sepas lo que escribe no es válida para apartar el vaio.



Rápido por favor, vuelva a poner la pata de conejo


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> otros 10...siga siga....que nos vamos a los 8600



y sigo , continue con la inversion en el intrasegundo y deje lo grande para los que saben


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Que mal royo, parece el maletín de manualidades de Pandoro...:cook:



Ayyyyyy, que estaba comiendo y me he atragantado y todo.
Es verdad, parece un Anal Intruder.

Anal Intruder 2000 - La Frikipedia


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y sigo , continue con la inversion en el intrasegundo y deje lo grande para los que saben



¿Hay algun triangulo en algun indice ahora mismo?


----------



## FranR (20 Mar 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Rápido por favor, vuelva a poner la pata de conejo



Hecho...espero que no sea tarde....


----------



## faraico (20 Mar 2012)

Ayer MM, hoy Fran200....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Mar 2012)

El poder leoncio se ha apoderado del hilo. 

Esto marcha.

Miren llevo gaceleando en el hilo ya casi año y medio. 
Dos cosas he aprendido:
1) Soy un gacelón.
2) Cuando postea alguien con avatar de león simpático (ADLS), algo sucede. 

Entre ayer y hoy dos conforeros con ADLSs han posteado. En los movimientos gordos ellos son alfa, como Tonuel y Condor son el omega.


----------



## FranR (20 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El poder leoncio se ha apoderado del hilo.
> 
> Esto marcha.
> 
> ...



Creo que esos avatares fueron regalo de alguien del hilo.

De todas formas me quedo con escenario bajista, como dijo Luis en lo 1.3k después de esas ventas que anticipó en los 1414, puede ser la puerta a una buena caída. 
Como he dicho hace un rato nos la jugamos...son 60 puntos de SP.


----------



## Janus (20 Mar 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Se ha dejado las *alcachofas *del señor Mulder ( y mías que también soy fan):rolleye:



Para la cena. Esas alcachofas con unos calamares y sal gorda. El tinto que haya sobrado del mediodía .... y a mimir después soñando con los angelitos.

Sí señor!!!!


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El poder leoncio se ha apoderado del hilo.
> 
> Esto marcha.
> 
> ...



¿Tanto?
Que corto se me ha hecho...


----------



## Felix (20 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> otros 10...siga siga....que nos vamos a los 8600.
> 
> P.D. la opción de ignorar, aunque no sepas lo que escribe no es válida para apartar el vaio.



Pero le ha valido para no leer como llamaba gacela a Fran200. Fin del hilo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Creo que esos avatares fueron regalo de alguien del hilo.
> 
> De todas formas me quedo con escenario bajista, como dijo Luis en lo 1.3k después de esas ventas que anticipó en los 1414, puede ser la puerta a una buena caída.
> Como he dicho hace un rato nos la jugamos...son 60 puntos de SP.



Quiere uno?, yo soy el que les dio los avatares, el de MM estoy especialmente orgulloso.


----------



## Janus (20 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Creo que esos avatares fueron regalo de alguien del hilo.
> 
> De todas formas me quedo con escenario bajista, como dijo Luis en lo 1.3k después de esas ventas que anticipó en los 1414, puede ser la puerta a una buena caída.
> Como he dicho hace un rato nos la jugamos...son 60 puntos de SP.



Yo también apuesto por eso .... pero sigo confiando más en los ojos que en el cerebro.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Mar 2012)

Bueno y el de Fran, que el verano pasado nos cantaba en la cara los cierres.


----------



## FranR (20 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Quiere uno?, yo soy el que les dio los avatares, el de MM estoy especialmente orgulloso.



Eso hay que ganárselo, y de momento con un Marvin voy que chuto.

Pero se agradece el detalle.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2012)

sean humildes , solo cuando tengan humildad el conocimiento sera para ustedes y si MV dice a alguien que es una gacela es porque lo es , pero lo hace por su bien ienso:


----------



## FranR (20 Mar 2012)

Felix dijo:


> Pero le ha valido para no leer como llamaba gacela a Fran200. Fin del hilo.



Como es eso que se dice...

La ignorancia es muy atrevida.

De todas formas creo que hace un tiempo hizo lo mismo, tras una intervención de uno de los dos. Algo de resquemor le tiene que producir, que unos que aparecen por aquí muy de vez en cuando se les tenga una cierta admiración y respeto.

Igual que tienen la mayoría de foreros del hilo, y que se la han ganado a pulso, bien por su generosidad con datos, sinceridad cuando ganan y pierden, sentido del humor...

Pero sr. PG usted no destaca por nada que le haga ser merecedor de respeto. Se lo tiene que ganar y eso es muy difícil.

Por cierto, sigue sin haber dado un gracias? La envidia es muy mala, y ese es otro indicador de su verdadera personalidad.
¿Necesita cariño? el día que se decida a invertir de verdad tendrá el de Pandoro.::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Mar 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Tanto?
> Que corto se me ha hecho...



Ni que lo diga, en el hilo *HVEI35, Diciembre 2010, caminito de los 17000* :XX:


----------



## Janus (20 Mar 2012)

Cuidado con el SP que se puede ir a 1408 y desde ahi volver a bajar. Si lo hace, sería una señal excelente de que hay consistencia en la bajada. Sería una barrida de aupa.

A ver si queda todo en falsa alarma ..... pero ver hay que verlo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Eso hay que ganárselo, y de momento con un Marvin voy que chuto.
> 
> Pero se agradece el detalle.



El olimpo de los leoncios te sera revelado cuando tus dictamenes asi lo merezcan, y sera oficializado con la entrega de tu nuevo AVATAR.


----------



## FranR (20 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Como es eso que se dice...
> 
> La ignorancia es muy atrevida.
> 
> ...



Me lo traigo que se había quedado atrás después de editar.

Sr. Janus, espero que no se vean esos 1408 de nuevo. Si se realizaron posiciones (Luis Dixit) una recuperación de 9 sp, puede dar entrada a nuevas órdenes.

La cosa estaría muy ajustada (es solo opinión)


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2012)

MV no quiere respeto , solo que las pobres gacelas no sean atracadas , es una cruzada contra la ignorancia en temas bolsisticos y eso incluye hacer ver a los que se creen leoncios que en realidad no son mas que gacelas , por su propio bien


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Mar 2012)

Como estiren para arriba van a hacer el Joselito del bueno a muchos...

_"...te van a pintar las orejas, la flor de lirio real"_....se te va a convertir el ojal :XX::XX:


----------



## Janus (20 Mar 2012)

Decía esta mañana que no me fiaba nada del eurodolar. Ya lo ven cómo viene .... le van a poner como pseudónimo "el boquetes". La subida de la ultima hora tiene que haber hecho mucho daño por ahí afuera.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV no quiere respeto , solo que las pobres gacelas no sean atracadas , es una cruzada contra la ignorancia en temas bolsisticos y eso incluye hacer ver a los que se creen leoncios que en realidad no son mas que gacelas , por su propio bien


----------



## Janus (20 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Me lo traigo que se había quedado atrás después de editar.
> 
> Sr. Janus, espero que no se vean esos 1408 de nuevo. Si se realizaron posiciones (Luis Dixit) una recuperación de 9 sp, puede dar entrada a nuevas órdenes.
> 
> La cosa estaría muy ajustada (es solo opinión)



Si hubiera un recorrido de 60 puntos .... probablemente lo quieran viajar ellos solos .... para que después los tardíos se sumen cuando lo vuelvan a dar la vuelta hacia los 1470 puntos. Por decir algo ....

Si llega a 1408, probablemente entre de nuevo.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



el que fue gacela y tenga buen corazon no se puede quedar de brazos cruzados , ante el abuso al que estan sometidas las gacelas :ouch:


----------



## Janus (20 Mar 2012)

No digo nada. Quien quiera que vea el chart de BoA en timeframe horas y espere a ver una vela horaria de vuelta.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 15:49 ---------- El original se escribió a las 15:42 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Me lo traigo que se había quedado atrás después de editar.
> 
> Sr. Janus, espero que no se vean esos 1408 de nuevo. Si se realizaron posiciones (Luis Dixit) una recuperación de 9 sp, puede dar entrada a nuevas órdenes.
> 
> La cosa estaría muy ajustada (es solo opinión)



El respeto, la generosidad, el conocimiento y el buen gusto SE ADQUIEREN con trabajo (son entrenables). Como tal, especificar la humildad, la transparencia, el criterio y sobre todo la coherencia (quien no hace lo que dice, no es de fiar).

Digo todo esto porque esas aptitudes van intrínsecamente ligadas a hablar lo justo y cuando toca (y desde luego no para toquetear las pelotas a quienes tratamos de sacar unos duros a los mercados). No sigo escribiendo porque alguno se le va a cambiar de color la cola peluda.


----------



## diosmercado (20 Mar 2012)

uff como me huele a encerrona esta bajada no se... me da que van a petar culos por decenas de miles. Ojala me equivoque.


----------



## Estilicón (20 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> LA MEJOR ESCENA DE NINJAS DE LA HISTORIA DEL CINE - YouTube



Que pena solo poder darte un thanks.

Para un amante del cine friki y de serie z como yo, esta aportación es impagable. Ni canales, ni niveles ni nada.

¿Donde está la muerte? Pues voy. jajajajaja :XX:

Y lo del kame-hame-ha-extintor me ha llegado al alma :XX:


----------



## Janus (20 Mar 2012)

En 7100/20 en DAX hay una buena oportunidad de corto.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 15:57 ---------- El original se escribió a las 15:56 ----------




diosmercado dijo:


> uff como me huele a encerrona esta bajada no se... me da que van a petar culos por decenas de miles. Ojala me equivoque.




Vamos a verlo ..... que no es lo mismo que pensarlo. Stops ajustados a por ellos!.

Desde luego unos 1408 con stop de 4 parece una buena oportunidad. Sigue Apple y BoA que son los que más alcistas han venido, y cuando veas el giro .... ahi está la oportunidad de ponerse corto en los indices. Llegado ese caso, mejor DAX porque tiene efecto multiplicador.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Mar 2012)

Porfin, aseguro 20 pipos del largo en dax, mucho se ha tardado, a la niña del señor Pollastre le habrian salido canas en esta operacion.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 16:01 ---------- El original se escribió a las 15:57 ----------

Pues yata los 20 pipoletos de rigor. Hoy es un dia raro con tanta chorrada de China. En el 7060 tenia aviso de lucha, y vaya si la ha habido. Mañana mas, y a evitar a pandoro. Hoy ya como y pago la luz.


----------



## Janus (20 Mar 2012)

Se me ha destrozado el sistema de scalping hoy. Me explico, les decía ayer que estaba desarrollando patrones que me ayuden a discernir la probabilidades (de forma cualitativa) de las señales (decía que ver e identificar señales es relativamente sencillo).

Decía que habia hecho un cierto backtesting y que había encontrado ciertas pistas de "esta señal mejor dejarla pasar". Pues ahora estamos en ese escenario. El DAX y SP están convergiendo rápidamente hacia un escenario en el que no debería, al menos yo, hacer caso de muchas de las señales.

Esto es aplicable en timeframe de minutos. En de horas aún sigue siendo posible operar (aunque hoy ya no le veo mucho recorrido) al igual que en el diario.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 16:11 ---------- El original se escribió a las 16:10 ----------

Ojo, el Proshares VIX está ya en rojo (igual que el SP) y cerca de marcarme el culo con una X. Esto es para tenerlo en cuenta (lo primero no lo segundo).

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 16:13 ---------- El original se escribió a las 16:11 ----------

Bueno bueno bueno .... el SP en minutos ha roto una directriz alcista. A ver si es un mero paso atrás o si es un cambio de rumbo en la sesión.

Mira que me jodería fallar en lo del 1408 ....


----------



## FranR (20 Mar 2012)

El IBEX casi verde...esto si que es inesperado.

Fran un poquito de por favó.


----------



## Janus (20 Mar 2012)

BoA, en minutos es la EMA50 la que manda. Esa puede ser la señal porque es un valor que se mueve mucho por lo que cualquier pequeño acierto se convierte en importantes leuros. También la contrapartida es que el ir con stop ajustado puede hacer fácil que salte.


----------



## ASAKOPACO (20 Mar 2012)

Salgo del mercado en 8515.+65pipos..

Día productivo y mañana más.


----------



## Janus (20 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> El IBEX casi verde...esto si que es inesperado.
> 
> Fran un poquito de por favó.



O lo tiran para abajo con fuerza o queda todo en un intento guanero. Esa vela en diario, de acabar así, pinta de todo menos bajista. De todas formas, subir un poquito más a modo de throw-back hasta los 8600 y luego tirar hacia abajo para cerrar cerca de los mínimos ... sería jugada de touche.

Pensemos menos y miremos más.


----------



## FranR (20 Mar 2012)

Lo estoy mirando, 8577 vuelve a abrir la puerta de las bajadas.

Vamos por libre.


----------



## Janus (20 Mar 2012)

Lo que tenga que pasar en los índices, pasará en un par de horas .... algunos activos ya no dan más de sí en cuanto a ocultar sus intenciones. Cargadores full-equiped y sin seguro.


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Que pena solo poder darte un thanks.
> 
> Para un amante del cine friki y de serie z como yo, esta aportación es impagable. Ni canales, ni niveles ni nada.
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]HUmF_8lDx1o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Mar 2012)

Me tientan cortos en churibex, 8585 por el culo ....


----------



## FranR (20 Mar 2012)

Sp por debajo de 1402 es alegría cortista...veamos evolución cinco minutos.


----------



## Janus (20 Mar 2012)

Congelo 4 minis que iban en corto desde 1410. Por "congelar" me refiero a que tengo otra posición igual en long. Si sube hasta 1408 y luego baja .... me meo de gusto.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 16:26 ---------- El original se escribió a las 16:25 ----------

El DAX en minutos puede dar muchas pistas.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 16:30 ---------- El original se escribió a las 16:26 ----------

DAX, si pierde los 70, hay 10 pipos fáciles en teoría.


----------



## FranR (20 Mar 2012)

Vaya situación, Dax -1%, nosotros verde, SP -0,5%.

El Sp aguantando como tiene que aguantar la subida y el Ibex a lo PG.

Ruptura en 3..2....1....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Mar 2012)

Pues como esto caer tiene que caer, corto en 8588.5 (el .5 para que pandoro haga rimas)


----------



## Janus (20 Mar 2012)

SP, minutos importantes .... leva una hora en un rango de 1 punto aprox. A ver por donde tira.


----------



## FranR (20 Mar 2012)

Que no se manifieste PG
Que no se manifieste PG







El SP 1402..creo que ahí esta la ruptura...VAAAMOOSSSS


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2012)

:XX: tienen miedito eh


----------



## Janus (20 Mar 2012)

Nos salimos con 6 pipos en el DAX (ruptura de los 70 que habiamos anticipado). Son 6 pipos pero no me gusta lo que veo. Extremo cautela.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> SP, minutos importantes .... leva una hora en un rango de 1 punto aprox. A ver por donde tira.


----------



## FranR (20 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Lo estoy mirando, 8577 vuelve a abrir la puerta de las bajadas.
> 
> Vamos por libre.





FranR dijo:


> Sp por debajo de 1402 es alegría cortista...veamos evolución cinco minutos.



Ahí los tenemos...vengaaaaa:Aplauso:


----------



## Janus (20 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Que no se manifieste PG
> Que no se manifieste PG
> 
> 
> ...



Yo la frontera la veo en 1400, ahí es donde "descongelo".


----------



## Burbujilimo (20 Mar 2012)

Vamos a invocar a Murphy...

No veo hoy a las IBE con fuerza para superar los 4,60. Vendo las 1590 iberdrolas compradas esta mañana a 4,580, saco las comisiones y para pipas.

Mañana espero tener mejor ventana de entrada... (o no).

Mantengo las compradas con anterioridad (que además están en ING y me sablean a comisiones).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Mar 2012)

Sr. FranR.... ¿me podría dar alguna explicación del motivo por el cual el sr. calopez aka "amado lider" ha visitado su perfil últimamente? ::


----------



## Janus (20 Mar 2012)

Descongelo.


----------



## FranR (20 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. FranR.... ¿me podría dar alguna explicación del motivo por el cual el sr. calopez aka "amado lider" ha visitado su perfil últimamente? ::



Seguramente me han reportado...si no aparezco ya saben. ::


----------



## Janus (20 Mar 2012)

A 0,8 de que me rompan el culo en el ProShares VIX Short Term. Su puta madre con lo bien que venía el rebotillo en los mínimos. Bueno, aún no los ha roto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Seguramente me han reportado...si no aparezco ya saben. ::



Ya sabe quien ha sido 



Spoiler














Janus dijo:


> A 0,8 de que me rompan el culo en el ProShares VIX Short Term. Su puta madre con lo bien que venía el rebotillo en los mínimos. Bueno, aún no los ha roto.



Va usted cargaito-cargaito....


----------



## Janus (20 Mar 2012)

Cojo reward de 1,5% en BoA. No será que no se ha avisado.

Han visto el spike de hace un rato?.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 16:49 ---------- El original se escribió a las 16:48 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya sabe quien ha sido
> 
> 
> 
> ...




30.000 dolares. Lo digo porque lo avisé cuando entre. Me van a llevar mil y pico si finalmente se consuma el fistro anal.


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Seguramente me han reportado...si no aparezco ya saben. ::



¿Qué has hecho? ¿A quien has insultado? ¿De quien eres multinick?
Cuenta, cuenta... que yo quiero mi baneo también, dame ideas.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2012)

temen lo que no hay que temer y asi les va


----------



## FranR (20 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya sabe quien ha sido
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Imagine que me banean por multinick MV+ FR 

Sería un LOL:XX:


----------



## Janus (20 Mar 2012)

Los valientes tiene un amplio desafío técnico en Patriot Coal. Venga venga, opinen ....


----------



## ponzi (20 Mar 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Vamos a invocar a Murphy...
> 
> No veo hoy a las IBE con fuerza para superar los 4,60. Vendo las 1590 iberdrolas compradas esta mañana a 4,580, saco las comisiones y para pipas.
> 
> ...



Aguante que estan baratas. Solo estan tonteando con las gacelas.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Imagine que me banean por multinick MV+ FR
> 
> Sería un LOL:XX:



pero si ustec es multinick de el buenazo de robotnic :8:


----------



## FranR (20 Mar 2012)

Este tío realmente va largo, es que no entiendo su insistencia en atraer a Don Pepon


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Mar 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Qué has hecho? ¿A quien has insultado? ¿De quien eres multinick?
> Cuenta, cuenta... que yo quiero mi baneo también, dame ideas.



Pecata, pecata.....









Janus dijo:


> Los valientes tiene un amplio desafío técnico en Patriot Coal. Venga venga, opinen ....



A ver a ver....yo las veo a medio plazo sobre los 5.x. Últimamente no las sigo. Al cierre cuelgo una grafiquita


----------



## FranR (20 Mar 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Qué has hecho? ¿A quien has insultado? ¿De quien eres multinick?
> Cuenta, cuenta... que yo quiero mi baneo también, dame ideas.



Me pegaron un aviso por abrir un hilo chorra en el principal...para mi no era chorra, pero uno de los admis pensó que si.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Me pegaron un aviso por abrir un hilo chorra en el principal...para mi no era chorra, pero uno de los admis pensó que si.



Pedazo de troll.....


----------



## Burbujilimo (20 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Aguante que estan baratas. Solo estan tonteando con las gacelas.



Don't worry que sigo en el barco. El tema es que finalmente abrí cuenta en clicktrade y a día de hoy tengo las IBE de ING más a largo plazo y por otra parte tengo clicktrade para intradía, que es donde hoy he entrado, me ha respirado pandoro en el cogote, y al final he salido con unas manzanitas.


----------



## Janus (20 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Me pegaron un aviso por abrir un hilo chorra en el principal...para mi no era chorra, pero uno de los admis pensó que si.



Pues yo me dedico a decir burradas en algunos hilos, cuando me caliento .... y nasti de plasti. Basta que uno quiera notoriedad para que no le hagan ni puto caso.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Mar 2012)

Exijo que se saque al pájaro gordo a pasear. Ese al menos. Luego si se tercia, al pato. Ya!


----------



## FranR (20 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Exijo que se saque al pájaro gordo a pasear. Ese al menos. Luego si se tercia, al pato. Ya!









Es como el del chiste, que hace un gorrión de 500 kg en una rama?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Es como el del chiste, que hace un gorrión de 500 kg en una rama?



PIO-PIO y tal


----------



## Estilicón (20 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pues yo me dedico a decir burradas en algunos hilos, cuando me caliento .... y nasti de plasti. Basta que uno quiera notoriedad para que no le hagan ni puto caso.



Yo me cagué en la madre de un forero. Al día siguiente me llegó una notificación diciendo que me daban un gallifante y que si conseguía otro en unos días me baneaban, Pero que si pasaban 15 días y no conseguía el otro gallifante volvía a 0.


----------



## ponzi (20 Mar 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Don't worry que sigo en el barco. El tema es que finalmente abrí cuenta en clicktrade y a día de hoy tengo las IBE de ING más a largo plazo y por otra parte tengo clicktrade para intradía, que es donde hoy he entrado, me ha respirado pandoro en el cogote, y al final he salido con unas manzanitas.



Toda operacion con plusvalias sean peq o grandes es un exito.Que tal estan las comisiones de Cliktrade ?


----------



## FranR (20 Mar 2012)

Ruptura por segunda vez de los 8577, con suerte nos vamos a mínimos (ya lo se, es una gayola mental..pero y si pasa?)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ruptura por segunda vez de los 8577, con suerte nos vamos a mínimos (ya lo se, es una gayola mental..pero y si pasa?)



¿60 puntos en 15 mins? Me encantaría verlo :baba:
En mi gacelera opinión, los clave son lo 8560.... si lo spierde saque un rato el pato, que está nerviosito.


----------



## Ajetreo (20 Mar 2012)

Al SP le han puesto un clavo para que no se menee


----------



## AssGaper (20 Mar 2012)

Me encantan estas sesiones en forma de U.
Te situas primero a cortos, luego en mitad de la sesion lateral, cierras posicion. Vigilas si sigue todo igual, y entonces te situas a largos con un stop loss ajustadete, y luego cerrar sesion cuando suba.

hoy se podia haber ganado mucho dinero.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Mar 2012)

Yo con ganar algo me conformo


----------



## ponzi (20 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ruptura por segunda vez de los 8577, con suerte nos vamos a mínimos (ya lo se, es una gayola mental..pero y si pasa?)



Deje deje. Hoy esto tiene acabar como esta o un poco verde que un servidor tiene que sacar plusvalias del fondo.Mñn tire el indice lo que quiera pero hoy no


----------



## Burbujilimo (20 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Toda operacion con plusvalias sean peq o grandes es un exito.Que tal estan las comisiones de Cliktrade ?



0,08% de la operación con un mínimo de 8 euros. De coste a años luz de ING, lo mismo que la plataforma.


----------



## FranR (20 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Deje deje. Hoy esto tiene acabar como esta o un poco verde que un servidor tiene que sacar plusvalias del fondo.Mñn tire el indice lo que quiera pero hoy no



No se preocupe, tiene poderosos aliados que impiden el desplome, ahora como se ausente al baño, de por perdidas sus plusvis.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Mar 2012)

[YOUTUBE]i-31Y59Ow3U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2012)

mantened cortos con un par


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Mar 2012)

No falla, posteo +10pipos

Por otro lado, robastra suculenta


----------



## Estilicón (20 Mar 2012)

A ver la robasta, no vaya a ser que lo dejen en 8580.

¿Será negativa?ienso:


----------



## FranR (20 Mar 2012)

Que desastre de cierre, aunque me puedo dar por contento de haber podido cerrar gloriosamente los cortos de ayer.

Leeeeejosss del objetivo dado por la mañana.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Mar 2012)

Nein, robastra ni fu ni fa


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2012)




----------



## Estilicón (20 Mar 2012)

Curiosa sesión. Ha empezado jarreando y solo TEF mantenía el chiringuito con un +1%. Se ha parado el tema, ha vuelto pepón , y TEF se ha quedado plana con una robasta de -0,5%.

Al final, lo pAi de Mulder no iba tan desencaminada. Dijo gap a la baja, caída durante las primeras horas de sesión y su pAi decía pepón. Si hubiera esperado a la caída que veía al principio de la sesión y cuando el volumen le diera indicación clara de entrar haber entrado, le podía haber salido redondo.

El criterio de volumen de Mulder para sesiones intradía me va pareciendo más fiable que el del precio. Al menos eso me va pareciendo (no soy más que un ignorante que está tratando de aprender).


----------



## ponzi (20 Mar 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> 0,08% de la operación con un mínimo de 8 euros. De coste a años luz de ING, lo mismo que la plataforma.











FranR dijo:


> No se preocupe, tiene poderosos aliados que impiden el desplome, ahora como se ausente al baño, de por perdidas sus plusvis.



Al final he salido bien del fondo

Tendre que mirar clicktrade porque ing esta claro que para el corto plazo no es.Y tienes comision de mantenimiento de la cuenta como bk?


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Mar 2012)

Robasta buenaaaaaa mis IAG siguen subiendo....


----------



## Janus (20 Mar 2012)

Tengan cuidado que aún no se puede asegurar que hay negrito zumbón por ahí. En la noche, solo se les ve los ojos y este cabrón me parece que lleva gafas.
Venga hombre, ahora es el momento de guanear ... máxime cuando el hilo se está llenando de mensajes sobre que todo vuelve a subir.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2012)

la trampa en TEF lo dice todo 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Tengan cuidado que aún no se puede asegurar que hay negrito zumbón por ahí. En la noche, solo se les ve los ojos y este cabrón me parece que lleva gafas.
> Venga hombre, ahora es el momento de guanear ... máxime cuando el hilo se está llenando de mensajes sobre que todo vuelve a subir.



No se impaciente... Y quien osa ir a largo cuando MM ha aparecido por el hilo!

Quizás hace falta un poco de más....







para luego pulsar el boton a tope!!!!


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> SP, minutos importantes .... leva una hora en un rango de 1 punto aprox. A ver por donde tira.



y sigue , sigue como las pilas Duracell estaran esperando al Berni, por cierto me he puesto algo suyo como firma espero que no le importe:fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (20 Mar 2012)

Apple va a por los máximos.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 18:08 ---------- El original se escribió a las 18:07 ----------




vmmp29 dijo:


> y sigue , sigue como las pilas Duracell estaran esperando al Berni, por cierto me he puesto algo suyo como firma espero que no le importe:fiufiu:



Lo había visto, un honor pero también una deshonra de país que tengamos esa falsa democracia "sana".

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 18:09 ---------- El original se escribió a las 18:08 ----------

Ha pasado por mi mente, mientras revisaba ciertos valores de inversión, una famosa frase y no sé que quiere decir 

"lo que no puede ser no puede ser, y además es imposible".


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Apple va a por los máximos.
> 
> ---------- Mensaje añadido a las 18:08 ---------- El original se escribió a las 18:07 ----------
> 
> ...



¿¿¿Como le va hoy con los gin-tonics??? ::


----------



## Janus (20 Mar 2012)

La verdad es que los usanos lo han hecho de cine.

Guanean por la mañana con su mercado cerrado. Es decir, con poquito volumen.
En Europa nos ponemos cachondos y nos tiramos a pecho descubierto.
Después abren en USA y le meten otra bajada fuerte para que se asiente el "esta es la bajada buena, nada más abrir para abajo".
Después recojen beneficios y sigue habiendo gacelada entrando en el rebote porque lo ven como una oportunidad.

.... y ahí lo tienen en 1405 y los muy cabrones seguro que van largos desde 1400.

Yo sigo viendo, gacelote?¿, oportunidad si se pone sobre 1408 - 10. A ver si con esos 10 pipos (si hubieran entrado sobre 1400 que tiempo han tenido porque ha estado todo el día por ahí) se dan por contentos y venden para hacer plusvalías.

El DAX sigue (100 puntos por debajo de ayer) por lo que no se está sumando a la pseudo-alegría del SP. Puede ser que el SP esté en formato engañanifa.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 18:22 ---------- El original se escribió a las 18:18 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿¿¿Como le va hoy con los gin-tonics??? ::




Hoy ha sido un muy buen día pero sigo dentro con cortos en SP y Proshares VIX.

La plata sigue en corto (avisé la entrada esta mañana) pero el stop ya está en el precio de entrada por lo que ahí a ver y esperar a que se ejecute el trailling stop.

En Apple he hecho una muy pequeña inversión y les he ganado 140 euretes que me sirven para pegarme esta noche la cena "con Joselito y sus patatas". No me llega para un kilo (está a 150 pavos el kilo) pero con 400 gramos vamos servidos en casa porque a todos les encanta ese manjar acompañado del mi-cuit con mermelada de higos.

El borrón del día (más anecdótico) ha sido un "congelado" que he hecho en la posición del SP y me ha costado 300 eurillos.

En fín, un gran día pero seguimos estando dentro por lo que hay tarea por hacer para finalizar el trimestre como el SP: "en máximos". :o


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Apple va a por los máximos.
> 
> ---------- Mensaje añadido a las 18:08 ---------- El original se escribió a las 18:07 ----------
> 
> ...



ni que lo diga menuda deshonra, fijese en Caruana o Mafo ahora compare lo que le obligo a hacer la "presión mediatica " al jefe de Banco Cental Suizo por utilizar supuestamente "informacion" para una mierd* de operación de forex, ¿qué le harían si hubiera mandado a la quiebra el sistema bancario de todo el País?::
estos desgraciados ni al juzgado y con coche oficial pagado


----------



## Burbujilimo (20 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Al final he salido bien del fondo
> 
> Tendre que mirar clicktrade porque ing esta claro que para el corto plazo no es.Y tienes comision de mantenimiento de la cuenta como bk?



Las comisiones para acciones son el 0,08% con el mínimo de 8 euros. Incluye canon de bolsa (a diferencia de ING que no lo ví hasta la primera operación). No hay más comisiones, ni por cobro de dividendos ni por mantenimiento de cuenta ni similares. Sólo por transferencia de clicktrade a tu cuenta asociada que te cobran 1 euro. 

El único extra que he "pagado" ha sido el tiempo real que son algo más de 4 euros al mes, que te devuelven si haces más de 4 operaciones creo recordar.

Con ING es inviable el corto plazo, a mi se me llevaba casi el 1% por entrada/salida, y en el lateral guarroso en el que llevamos meses metidos así es imposible.

EDITO: juer, parezco comercial de clicktrade, voy a pedirles un bono de comisiones o algo :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Mar 2012)

Pues mire sr. Janus, a disfrutar, y mañana otro día. 
Yo me marcho a recoger a la novia al trabajo y una alhambra con su tapita de shushi para celebrar que he conseguido evitar a pandoro!

Pásenlo bien y hagan como Janus, púlanse las plusvis en manjares, que luego no digan que la ejpeculación no genera riqueza


----------



## Janus (20 Mar 2012)

Cierro la plata con 60 pipos. En chart diario puede y debe bajar más .... pero esto va de ir "amachanbrando" la pasta y trabajar por objetivos. Sesenta pipos por varios contratos es un dinero muy importante para un día de trading. Y además, aligero considerablemente (junto con el resto de operaciones) el riesgo a mercado.

Vamos a ver si consigo situar un stop a precio de entrada en el ProShares VIX. Va a estar jodido pero ....


----------



## faraico (20 Mar 2012)

A 150 el kg de Joselito??

Lo habrán bajado....hace unos meses estaba a 170 (169 para ser más exactos).

Haga una cosa, si los jamones que tienen allí están abiertos por la parte buena, coja 100gr de cada...o 150 a modo de degustación, amablemente le ponen una etiqueta con la denominación de cada uno.

El de la dehesa de extremadura me sorprendió gratamente...si bien el que más nos gustó fue el Joselito, pero le animo a que los deguste a modo de cata...

Eso sí, lo considero un sacrilegio mezclarlos con patatas...soy muy clásico para eso, en tema comidas no mezclo nada (salvo cosas obvias como los huevos rotos)...si tengo un manjar delante mío no lo aderezo con nada que no lo mejore.

Eche a las patatas un recebito bueno y el joselito con el vino...


----------



## Janus (20 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> A 150 el kg de Joselito??
> 
> Lo habrán bajado....hace unos meses estaba a 170 (169 para ser más exactos).
> 
> ...



Le haré caso porque si no sale bien ..... se arregla volviendo otra vez al mismo sitio a comprar.

170?, pues yo lo compro a 150-160 habitualmente. No sé si es que te llevas también la pezuña:o del cerdo o si dejas 10 euros de propina o si ha sido algo concreto de las navidades.

En cualquier caso, en 400 gramos estaríamos hablando de 4 euros y esos nos los lleva el barbas solamente por dar al botón.


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues mire sr. Janus, a disfrutar, y mañana otro día.
> Yo me marcho a recoger a la novia al trabajo y una alhambra con su tapita de shushi para celebrar que he conseguido evitar a pandoro!



¡Pagashushis!



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pásenlo bien y hagan como Janus, púlanse las plusvis en manjares, que luego no digan que la ejpeculación no genera riqueza



¿Qué plusvalías?


----------



## Janus (20 Mar 2012)

Pedazo vueltón de las solares.


----------



## faraico (20 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Le haré caso porque si no sale bien ..... se arregla volviendo otra vez al mismo sitio a comprar.
> 
> 170?, pues yo lo compro a 150-160 habitualmente. No sé si es que te llevas también la pezuña:o del cerdo o si dejas 10 euros de propina o si ha sido algo concreto de las navidades.
> 
> En cualquier caso, en 400 gramos estaríamos hablando de 4 euros y esos nos los lleva el barbas solamente por dar al botón.



Hablo del club del gourmet del corte....pozuelo, castellana y sanchinarro....

Luego hay algunos que se pasan, como hermanos peña en mercado de chamartin a 189e/kg o Semon de capitan haya a 190.

Aunque este de semon no es joselito, pero aún así está de impresión:baba:


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pedazo vueltón de las solares.



Ya te digo

Con las coal, si les están haciendo un Joselito completo... 

Sólo tengo el consuelo de las Amazon de mi vida...

Por cierto han comprado una empresa de robots muy cachondos (video incluido)

Amazon compra la empresa robótica Kiva Systems por 775 millones de dólares - elEconomista.es


----------



## atman (20 Mar 2012)

Como el SP tontee en esta linea de 1405-06... nos puede dar una vuelta de 15 puntos así por las buenas...


----------



## ghkghk (20 Mar 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Las comisiones para acciones son el 0,08% con el mínimo de 8 euros. Incluye canon de bolsa (a diferencia de ING que no lo ví hasta la primera operación). No hay más comisiones, ni por cobro de dividendos ni por mantenimiento de cuenta ni similares. Sólo por transferencia de clicktrade a tu cuenta asociada que te cobran 1 euro.
> 
> El único extra que he "pagado" ha sido el tiempo real que son algo más de 4 euros al mes, que te devuelven si haces más de 4 operaciones creo recordar.
> 
> ...




Pues he estado mirando, y para lo que hago yo (unos 50-60k permanentemente en 2, 3 ó 4 valores) con permanencia variable (entre 2-3 días o varios meses) creo que es la que mejor me va. Al menos de R4, Interdin... ¿Alguna opinión distinta?


----------



## @@strom (20 Mar 2012)

Ya tenemos al ndx en verde.


----------



## atman (20 Mar 2012)

La cosa es: ¿terminará guaneando hoy, lo hará en el after, o habrá que esperar a mañana? Ajusto stops por arriba, no vayan a romperme el tralará... y me voy de visita.


----------



## Mulder (20 Mar 2012)

A las buenas tardes!



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Usted ponga un detector de olores conectado a su USB calibrado a
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Pepitoria dijo:


> Tienes que creer un nuevo stop en su módulo, SP, Stop Profit, ...no,....Stop Pandoro ::



Además de ser uds. unos auténticos terroristas de la productividad han conseguido dejarme en evidencia delante de toda la oficina, no se imaginan lo difícil que es estar aguantando un abrupto e imparable ataque de risa con la mano delante cubriendo buena parte de la cara y los ojos llorosos.

Espero que no se vuelva a repetir :no:

Bueno vamos a otras cosas:

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio-bajo y el saldo diario negativo.

La sesión de hoy ha sido bastante normalita a pesar del volumen negativo, la operación grande del día han sido 104 contratos a las 11:35 en, no se sabe que dirección, pero que parecen haber marcado el precio mínimo del día. A pesar de ello el saldo ha seguido bajando durante la sesión hasta hacer mínimo a las 16:00 desde el máximo diario a las 10:05.

Hoy destaca que no hayamos tenido operaciones camufladas, aunque un par de ellas se han acercado al volumen leoncio.

En subasta han comprado 92 contratos.

En resumen, el precio ha quedado en tierra de nadie, el saldo ha sido negativo, sin aparente acumulación fuerte y la subasta ha sido positiva. No se que pensar, me da la impresión de que la sesión de hoy ha sido un engañabobos para cortistas y que no se ha decidido nada, tan solo asustar al gacelerío para acometer un nuevo ataque al alza.

Por eso creo que mañana tendremos gap al alza y/o subidas durante la primera parte de la mañana, pero es mejor que se tomen esta predicción con pinzas y la mente abierta.


----------



## pipoapipo (20 Mar 2012)

:: [YOUTUBE]5lLwsdkyqLE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (20 Mar 2012)

www.eleconomista.mobi/empresas-fina...atro-parques-eolicos-marinos-en-Alemania.html

Aun me pregunto a que juega Acs.


----------



## diosmercado (20 Mar 2012)

Otro dia mas de agua de borrajas en la bajada de usa, el nasdaq esta verde. Vaya ritmo lleva.

Una vulgar correccion.


----------



## The Hellion (20 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Hochtief compra cuatro parques eólicos marinos en Alemania - elEconomista.es
> 
> Aun me pregunto a que juega Acs.



Con el apagón nuclear y las exigencias de electricidad verde de Alemania, salvo que cambien de opinión, tienen que instalar parques eólicos en el norte y en el mar, y hacer tendidos de distribución para llevar esa electricidad al sur. 

Las establecidas (e.on y rwe) tienen severos problemas, porque estaban con el pie cambiado y no se esperaban tener que librarse aceleradamente de sus centrales nucleares, y va a haber mucha competencia por la generación eólica (la solar, en Alemania, no tiene mucho futuro, por motivos obvios).


----------



## vigobay (20 Mar 2012)

El Russell 2000 guaneando un 1% que puede anticipar lo que haga el SP500 mañana. Por mi lado mala semana que sólo me salvan los cortos sobre el SLV que llevo desde hace ya muchos días, porque ayer me saltó el stop del SKF por un suspiro y ahí iba bien cargado. La verdad es que están manipulando como quieren el SP500 y no se puede uno fiar de nada. Llevo minusvalías en el ETF proshares Vix short term pero por ahora aún no me saltó el stop. El negrata nos está dejando a las gacelillas escocidas


----------



## ponzi (20 Mar 2012)

vigobay dijo:


> El Russell 2000 guaneando un 1% que puede anticipar lo que haga el SP500 mañana. Por mi lado mala semana que sólo me salvan los cortos sobre el SLV que llevo desde hace ya muchos días, porque ayer me saltó el stop del SKF por un suspiro y ahí iba bien cargado. La verdad es que están manipulando como quieren el SP500 y no se puede uno fiar de nada. Llevo minusvalías en el ETF proshares Vix short term pero por ahora aún no me saltó el stop. El negrata nos está dejando a las gacelillas escocidas



PANDORUM esta aquí pero no en las bolsas sino en la sexta


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Otro dia mas de agua de borrajas en la bajada de usa, el nasdaq esta verde. Vaya ritmo lleva.
> 
> Una vulgar correccion.



Mañana se puede liar parda. Muchas posibilidades para un festival de los cortos

Yo he ajustado casi todas las posiciones para salir con las maletas en la mano.

A mi no me van a pillar haciendo el Joselito ::


----------



## vigobay (20 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pues he estado mirando, y para lo que hago yo (unos 50-60k permanentemente en 2, 3 ó 4 valores) con permanencia variable (entre 2-3 días o varios meses) creo que es la que mejor me va. Al menos de R4, Interdin... ¿Alguna opinión distinta?



IGMarkets tarifa plana de 10 euros por operación


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Además de ser uds. unos auténticos terroristas de la productividad han conseguido dejarme en evidencia delante de toda la oficina, no se imaginan lo difícil que es estar aguantando un abrupto e imparable ataque de risa con la mano delante cubriendo buena parte de la cara y los ojos llorosos.



No sabía que estaba usted trabajando por cuenta ajena :8:


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Mar 2012)

Jur Jur

El nuevo iPad sufre problemas de sobrecalentamiento - Vandal.net

Se ha informado incluso de que el problema ocurre hasta cuando el iPad no está activo, mientras que muchos de ellos se han quejado de que las altas temperaturas que produce evitan de que se pueda sujetar cómodamente.

Por último, también hay varios de estos usuarios que han recibido un mensaje de error que les indica que el iPad necesita refrescarse antes de poderse seguir usando cuando se encuentra bajo cálidas temperaturas, especialmente cuando les da la luz directa del sol.


----------



## Janus (20 Mar 2012)

Sigue habiendo margen para que haya continuidad bajista. Lo real es que hoy se está más abajo que ayer si bien el sabor que ha dejado la sesión de hoy es bastante decepcionante. Pero puede estar dentro del guión porque aquí no hay nada evidente y acertar en el comienzo de una racha bajista .... nunca fue sencillo. Destacar que la supuesta fortaleza que exhibe el SP (más en no bajar que en subir, al menos en los últimos 5 días en donde ha subido un acumulado de 5 pipos y sin gran volatilidad) no está siendo amplificada por DAX y Footsie (de hecho ahí ya hemos comentado hoy que Barclays está construyendo un techo muy interesante). Lo dicho, hay margen para que estemos en la posible vuelta relevante que esperamos muchos. Desde luego que superar los 1410 ya nos haría poner cara de poker y que superar los 1414 ya seria para estar totalmente fuera y doblando la apuesta hacia arriba.

Destacar el caso de Apple. Es tremenda la subida que lleva y hoy que lo tenía todo a huevo para marcase una corrección de 20 dólares (que es un 3%), no ha sido posible. Solo ha estado bajando 10 dolares (1,5%) de forma muy puntual y después ha subido incluso superando y cerrando en máximos históricos una y otra vez.

Si es que lo que no puede ser, no puede ser y además es imposible.

Las plateras (coeur d'alene y cia) siguen sufriendo por correlación directa con la plata si bien coeur hoy ha cerrado marcando vuelta además sobre un buen soporte. En cualquier caso, es la plata la que manda.

Las solares han explotado hoy hacia arriba (aunque menos que en tirones anteriores) excepto un par de valores concretos como son First Solar y Sunpower. Coincide que First Solar sí que saltó muchísimo en el intradía pero después se desinfló con suma facilidad. De hecho, hice un trade y me llevó 200 dolares la muy HDLGP.

Las carboneras están jodidas y siempre lo hacen mucho peor que los índices. No se puede estar ahí en largo porque estos valores no engañan y cuando el chart es bajista, hacen lo que tienen que hacer. Para los only-long destacar que hay que esperar un tiempo pero sin duda será un sector estrella cuando le toque subir.

El ProShares VIX está deshecho. Mi stop saltó y me llevo unos dineros. Sorprende que un día en el que el SP no sube, el ProShares se haya despeñado un 4%.

El IBEX le veo alcista pero de nada vale decirlo porque hará lo que le determinen el resto, eso sí peor.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 22:02 ---------- El original se escribió a las 22:00 ----------




Pepitoria dijo:


> Jur Jur
> 
> El nuevo iPad sufre problemas de sobrecalentamiento - Vandal.net
> 
> ...



El valor también sufre de recalentamiento pero debe ser bueno porque no revienta.


----------



## ghkghk (20 Mar 2012)

vigobay dijo:


> IGMarkets tarifa plana de 10 euros por operación




Es más caro que Clicktrade, ¿no? 8 vs 10 euros.


----------



## FranR (20 Mar 2012)

Usuario de Ipad después de una sesión maratoniana de Angry Birds


----------



## credulo (20 Mar 2012)

Apple tendría que dejarse de tonterías de dividendos y recompra deacciones y comprar Microsoft.

Más de uno que yo me sé se correría de gusto


----------



## VOTIN (20 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jur Jur
> 
> El nuevo iPad sufre problemas de sobrecalentamiento - Vandal.net
> 
> ...



Ya te lo contare cuando me lo compre,eso si,sera el de 16g y wifi,nada de 4g o 3g
La velocidad con que se mueve para 3g o 4g tiene que poner al micro cagando leches con la temperatura,lo que es raro es que se caliente estando parado


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Mar 2012)

"Estamos observando atentamente la reciente subida de la rentabilidad de los bonos", Bernanke

Preparaos para el tobogán que va a hacer los bonos usanos


----------



## VOTIN (20 Mar 2012)

credulo dijo:


> Apple tendría que dejarse de tonterías de dividendos y recompra deacciones y comprar Microsoft.
> 
> Más de uno que yo me sé se correría de gusto



Mejor que compre el SAN y el BBVA,asi dominaria el mundo ::


----------



## Adriangtir (20 Mar 2012)

Buenas noches, escribo desde la cama con un gripazo importante.

He visto que ha pasado a saludar(y de paso poner fino a MV) el Sr. Fran200.

Yo se que no cuento mucho, pero si hace el favor de tirar el Ibex estaría muy agradecido 

Por cierto, sobre los Joselito... He tenido la gran suerte de trabajar con ellos en el restaurante y es cierto que son muy buenos, peeero hay Jamones MUY buenos más economicos(mucho más economicos) de la dehesa. Lo que pasa es que hay que ir a comprarlos uno mismo...


----------



## faraico (20 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Buenas noches, escribo desde la cama con un gripazo importante.
> 
> He visto que ha pasado a saludar(y de paso poner fino a MV) el Sr. Fran200.
> 
> ...



Los últimos que ha comprado mi padre los pidió a una cooperativa de huelva creo...y de verdad, muy buenos....no era de marca conocida.

Tiene un restaurante? Donde? Si no es indiscreción...:fiufiu:


----------



## vigobay (20 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Es más caro que Clicktrade, ¿no? 8 vs 10 euros.



Es más barato según lo que inviertas ya que 8 euros son la comisión mínima pero puede ser más ya que es el 0,08% del total de la inversión y dependerá por tanto del volumen que manejes. En IGmarkets es un fijo de 10 euros hasta 100.000 euros.


----------



## VOTIN (20 Mar 2012)

Un broker de CFDs suspende pagos al descubrirse irregularidades contables - Cotizalia.com


Esta la cosa como para dejar 50k o 60k en estos chiringuitos financieros

Ja y dos veces Ja

Prefiero tenerlos en BKT aunque me cueste algo mas


----------



## Ajetreo (20 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Buenas noches, escribo desde la cama con un gripazo importante.
> 
> He visto que ha pasado a saludar(y de paso poner fino a MV) el Sr. Fran200.
> 
> ...



Que se mejore,
y aunque le deseo lo mejor, no use Joselito para prepararse el caldito, total si esta griposo no notara el sabor. :8:


----------



## Adriangtir (20 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Los últimos que ha comprado mi padre los pidió a una cooperativa de huelva creo...y de verdad, muy buenos....no era de marca conocida.
> 
> Tiene un restaurante? Donde? Si no es indiscreción...:fiufiu:



No es indiscreción, un restaurante tradicional en Tetuán, un Gambrinus(no os dejéis llevar por la franquicia, el restaurante es muy bueno) en mirasierra, cerca del ruber, y uno que tenemos proyectado en las tablas. Estos tres de mi familia.

Y por mi parte y solo estoy en proceso de abrir uno más en Alcorcon.

También tengo una gestoria...y próximamente estará la campaña de la renta (toma spam!)


----------



## Estilicón (20 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jur Jur
> 
> El nuevo iPad sufre problemas de sobrecalentamiento - Vandal.net
> 
> ...



ostia, el ipad nuevo es vampírico. Si le da la luz del sol se quema. :XX:



VOTIN dijo:


> Ya te lo contare cuando me lo compre,eso si,sera el de 16g y wifi,nada de 4g o 3g
> La velocidad con que se mueve para 3g o 4g tiene que poner al micro cagando leches con la temperatura,lo que es raro es que se caliente estando parado



Yo no suelo comprar ningún cacharro novedoso recién salido al mercado. Dejo que pase bastante tiempo desde su salida. Primero, porque lo que sale ahora, en 1 año vale la mitad*. Y segundo, porque te evitas errores de fábrica como estos o simplemente, que te evitas el comprar un producto que sea una mierda. Yo soy de la opinión de que lo pillen otros y luego leo opiniones de si merece la pena, una vez pasada la "euforia" de su salida y los precios abusivos. 

*Hablo de productos tecnológicos en general, no de apple. Los de apple a mi no me pillan (me parecen muy caros en relación calidad-precio).


----------



## ghkghk (20 Mar 2012)

vigobay dijo:


> Es más barato según lo que inviertas ya que 8 euros son la comisión mínima pero puede ser más ya que es el 0,08% del total de la inversión y dependerá por tanto del volumen que manejes. En IGmarkets es un fijo de 10 euros hasta 100.000 euros.



Correcto. Si entro en Clicktrade deberé hacer entradas de hasta 10.000-12.000 euros para que me compense.


----------



## Estilicón (20 Mar 2012)

A los que están usando clicktrade:

1. - ¿Podríais decirme cual es la comisión de los cfds?
2. - ¿En que valores del ibex no os deja entrar en corto? (o en los que os deje, lo que sea más corto).


----------



## ghkghk (20 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Un broker de CFDs suspende pagos al descubrirse irregularidades contables - Cotizalia.com
> 
> 
> Esta la cosa como para dejar 50k o 60k en estos chiringuitos financieros
> ...




Eso es lo que me he planteado alguna vez, pero realmente trabajando con acciones no dejan de ser depositarios. Iberclear lleva un registro de esto, por lo que a la larga estaríamos asegurados igualmente... ¿o no?


----------



## VOTIN (20 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Eso es lo que me he planteado alguna vez, pero realmente trabajando con acciones no dejan de ser depositarios. Iberclear lleva un registro de esto, por lo que a la larga estaríamos asegurados igualmente... ¿o no?



Y quien te dice que no las presta??
Al ser todo electronico falsificar una autorizacion seria muy facil y tu no podrias 
alegar que no las autorizastes
Ademas no siempre estan invertidas,algunas veces tambien estaras en liquidez

Es de bobos mover tanto capital y por 5€ al mes mas o menos renunciar a las garantias ,otra cosa es si solo tienes 3000€ y tradeas con apalancamiento


----------



## faraico (20 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> No es indiscreción, un restaurante tradicional en Tetuán, un Gambrinus(no os dejéis llevar por la franquicia, el restaurante es muy bueno) en mirasierra, cerca del ruber, y uno que tenemos proyectado en las tablas. Estos tres de mi familia.
> 
> Y por mi parte y solo estoy en proceso de abrir uno más en Alcorcon.
> 
> También tengo una gestoria...y próximamente estará la campaña de la renta (toma spam!)



Que curioso....el de Tetuán es posible que lo conozca...me he movido bastante por la zona.

El Gambrinus es el de arroyofresno? Si es así, puedo asegurar que es excelente. Ahí sí que he ido mucho....de encargado está un señor de unos 50 años?

Mucha suerte en sus proyectos:Aplauso:


----------



## Adriangtir (20 Mar 2012)

En Tetuán se llama Marysalvi(pinos alta 42).

El de mirasierra esta en cerro minguete. Creo que es el mismo que dices. El encargado


----------



## ponzi (20 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Y quien te dice que no las presta??
> Al ser todo electronico falsificar una autorizacion seria muy facil y tu no podrias
> alegar que no las autorizastes
> Ademas no siempre estan invertidas,algunas veces tambien estaras en liquidez
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo. Manejando esas cifras o incluso menos es mejor usar un banco.
Un banco no solo está sometido a la cnmv sino también a la normativa bancaria, aunque esta normativa deje bastante que desear (efecto multiplicador...)mejor eso que nada.
Para el que no sepa de lo que estoy hablando que no creo que pase porque en este foro hay bastante nivel. Resumiendo al menos al banco le obligan a tener en caja un 10% del dinero depositado, ya se que es una cifra ridícula, pero es que las gestoras no tienen ninguna obligación.
Para el que no lo sepa el dinero depositado en una gestora de valores en muchos casos NO ESTÁ GARANTIZADO POR EL FONDO DE GARANTÍA que aunque no sea una panacea vuelvo a lo de antes al menos es algo.
Por cierto hay bancos que no son depositarios sino que usan las plataformas de otros, es el caso de ing con renta 4 que desde este año ha pasado a ser un banco.
Lo de iberclear pues se supone que deberías estar pero muchas veces estas gestoras no compran en tu nombre sino en nombre de ellas mismas y como dice Votin a veces aunque no deberían alquilan esas acciones o crean derivados "Algo muy típico en operadores marker maker"
Si quieres estar 100% localizado hay muchas empresas que a través de su página disponen de programas de fidelización de sus accionistas como es el caso de iberdrola. Lo tienes muy fácil te registras y que ellos te busquen en iberclear.Yo es lo que hice con mis acciones y es bastante mosqueante que tardaron en encontrarme, al final tuve que decir la fecha, importe y dni pero bueno al final las localizaron y quedaron registradas en su base de datos.

FGD Fondo de Garanta de Depsitos de Entdades de Crdito


----------



## Estilicón (21 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Manejando esas cifras o incluso menos es mejor usar un banco.
> Un banco no solo está sometido a la cnmv sino también a la normativa bancaria, aunque esta normativa deje bastante que desear (efecto multiplicador...)mejor eso que nada.



Renta4 desde hace 3 meses es un banco. Los otros no sé.

Aún así, estoy con lo que dice ghkghk que depende de la operativa. Para él que compra un valor y lo mantiene en custodia semanas o meses, BKT le puede salir mejor al no cobrar comisiones por custodia. Eso sería que echara números y ver cuanto se habría ahorrado o no con las operaciones que ha hecho si lo hubiera hecho con distintos operadores. Si vas a comprar o vender en el mismo día, o con operaciones a pocos días u operar en corto, te sale mejor con estos otros operadores (creo).

Joder, cuando decís Tetuan hablais del barrio de Tetuán. Y yo yéndome a Marruecos :ouch:


----------



## ponzi (21 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Renta4 desde hace 3 meses es un banco. Los otros no sé.
> 
> Aún así, estoy con lo que dice ghkghk que depende de la operativa. Para él que compra un valor y lo mantiene en custodia semanas o meses, BKT le puede salir mejor al no cobrar comisiones por custodia. Eso sería que echara números y ver cuanto se habría ahorrado o no con las operaciones que ha hecho si lo hubiera hecho con distintos operadores. Si vas a comprar o vender en el mismo día, o con operaciones a pocos días u operar en corto, te sale mejor con estos otros operadores (creo).
> 
> Joder, cuando decís Tetuan hablais del barrio de Tetuán. Y yo yéndome a Marruecos :ouch:



Bkt si cobra comisión tanto de custodia,dividendos y mantenimiento de cuenta (esta última al menos antes era negociable dependiendo de que tipo de cliente fueses).
Renta 4 esta en el fondo de garantia. Ing usa su plataforma.
Clicktrade , igmarkets, bnp y otras muchas no están.


----------



## Estilicón (21 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Bkt si cobra comisión tanto de custodia,dividendos y mantenimiento de cuenta (esta última al menos antes era negociable dependiendo de que tipo de cliente fueses).
> Renta 4 esta en el fondo de garantia. Ing usa su plataforma.
> Clicktrade , igmarkets, bnp y otras muchas no están.



Ah, vale. Es que me pareció entenderle a ghkghk que en BKT no le cobraban gastos de custodia. 

Entre eso y lo de Tetuán se ve que ando más espeso de lo habitual :ouch:.


----------



## ponzi (21 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Ah, vale. Es que me pareció entenderle a ghkghk que en BKT no le cobraban gastos de custodia.
> 
> Entre eso y lo de Tetuán se ve que ando más espeso de lo habitual :ouch:.



Si tienes posiciones fuertes todas las condiciones se pueden negociar.
Bkt es un broker bastante bueno y son de fiar.
Lo malo la comisión por la cuenta que son 45 al año.
Ahora tienen una promoción para quien traspase su cartera:

https://broker.bankinter.com/www/es-es/***/broker+condiciones_promocion#ID=VALORES&attr=WEBHEBDTIC32


----------



## FranR (21 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> es mi padre




Hamijo, esto es un foro abierto....y no sabemos quien entra. :no:


----------



## Estilicón (21 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hamijo, esto es un foro abierto....y no sabemos quien entra. :no:



Pues sí, llevo años por distintos foros y he visto muchas cosas y mucho tarado por ahí.

Datos personales en público, ni de flai :no:.

Adrian, si fuera tu borraría eso.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (21 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Toda operacion con plusvalias sean peq o grandes es un exito.Que tal estan las comisiones de Cliktrade ?





ponzi dijo:


> Al final he salido bien del fondo
> 
> Tendre que mirar clicktrade porque ing esta claro que para el corto plazo no es.Y tienes comision de mantenimiento de la cuenta como bk?





Burbujilimo dijo:


> Las comisiones para acciones son el 0,08% con el mínimo de 8 euros. Incluye canon de bolsa (a diferencia de ING que no lo ví hasta la primera operación). No hay más comisiones, ni por cobro de dividendos ni por mantenimiento de cuenta ni similares. Sólo por transferencia de clicktrade a tu cuenta asociada que te cobran 1 euro.
> 
> El único extra que he "pagado" ha sido el tiempo real que son algo más de 4 euros al mes, que te devuelven si haces más de 4 operaciones creo recordar.
> 
> ...



Añado que el tiempo real con las 5 mejores posiciones de bid/ask (nivel 2) son 12,5€ (que no se reembolsan) y que las comisiones en CFDs rondan el 0,01% (hay muchos mercados, pero los más habituales tienen esa comisión)



The Hellion dijo:


> y va a haber mucha competencia por la generación eólica *(la solar, en Alemania, no tiene mucho futuro, por motivos obvios)*.



Lo que hace aún más triste que sean líderes en energía solar instalada (bueno, al parecer en 2011 han quedado segundos por detrás de Italia) y muy por delante de países como el nuestro que no están ni entre los 10 primeros... ¿será por falta de sol al sur del Tajo? 



Estilicón dijo:


> A los que están usando clicktrade:
> 
> 1. - ¿Podríais decirme cual es la comisión de los cfds?
> 2. - ¿En que valores del ibex no os deja entrar en corto? (o en los que os deje, lo que sea más corto).



1.- Como comentaba antes 0,01% del importe de la operación (se entiende incluido el apalancamiento, que puede ser de hasta 1:20 en índices)
2.- Así, bote pronto, se me ocurre ArcelorMittal. No caigo en otros, pero tras retirarse el veto a los bancos creo que no me he topado con ningún valor que no me lo permitiera (de los que suelo seguir/operar) en el IBEX. En el continuo sí que hay bastantes, pero es que son chicharros muy chicharros (tipo PRISA  )



ponzi dijo:


> Para el que no lo sepa el dinero depositado en una gestora de valores *en muchos casos* NO ESTÁ GARANTIZADO POR EL FONDO DE GARANTÍA que aunque no sea una panacea vuelvo a lo de antes al menos es algo.
> (...)
> FGD Fondo de Garanta de Depsitos de Entidades de Crédito



Es que una gestora de valores no tiene porqué ser una entidad de crédito, pero por eso existe el FOGAIN:


> ¿Tiene alguna protección los clientes de ClickTrade.es?
> 
> Si, los clientes de Auriga Securities SV están protegidos por el *Fondo General de Garantía de Inversiones (FOGAIN), cuya finalidad es ofrecer a los clientes de las sociedades de valores, agencias de valores y sociedades gestoras de carteras la cobertura de una indemnización (con un límite de 100.000 euros)* en caso de que alguna de estas entidades entre en una situación de concurso de acreedores o declaración de insolvencia por parte de la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores.





> ¿Qué es el FOGAIN?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gestora del Fondo de Garantía de Inversiones

Saludos


----------



## ponzi (21 Mar 2012)

1.- Como comentaba antes 0,01% del importe de la operación (se entiende incluido el apalancamiento, que puede ser de hasta 1:20 en índices)
2.- Así, bote pronto, se me ocurre ArcelorMittal. No caigo en otros, pero tras retirarse el veto a los bancos creo que no me he topado con ningún valor que no me lo permitiera (de los que suelo seguir/operar) en el IBEX. En el continuo sí que hay bastantes, pero es que son chicharros muy chicharros (tipo PRISA  )

Es que una gestora de valores no tiene porqué ser una entidad de crédito, pero por eso existe el FOGAIN:


Gestora del Fondo de Garantía de Inversiones

Saludos [/QUOTE]

Eso es verdad. Pero la diferencia es que una gestora de valores al igual que una aseguradora es mas flexible y por tanto no esta vigilada como puede estarlo un banco.
No todas las gestoras están aseguradas por este fondo y con el solo se asegura lo que es tuyo "los valores que tienes comprados", como tengas derivados te quedas al margen.

_*"una indemnización en caso que alguna de estas entidades entre en una situación de concurso de acreedores o declaración de insolvencia por parte de la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores.

Si se da uno de estos supuestos, y como consecuencia de ello, algún cliente no puede obtener la devolución o entrega del efectivo y valores confiados a dicha entidad, el FOGAIN despliega su cobertura e indemniza a tales clientes con un importe máximo de 100.000 euros"*_



---------- Mensaje añadido a las 01:00 ---------- El original se escribió a las 00:46 ----------

[/COLOR]Recordaré lo pasado allá por 2001 

http://noticias.terra.es/2008/espana/0327/actualidad/cronologia-del-caso-gescartera.aspx


----------



## ponzi (21 Mar 2012)

Bueno lo que acabo de descubrir.Tela con el entramado del señor Rato. Bankia como filial de BFA no tiene acceso de forma patrimonial a todas las participaciones industriales que tenia caja madrid. lo interesante es que en esta jugada BFA se ha quedado con Indra,Iberdrola y Mapfre y ha dejado al margen a bankia. Las joyas de la corona estan fuera del alcance de los bankeros.Caixabank ha hecho lo mismo, ha alejado de los peq inversores joyas como gas natural.En serio ¿Cuando van a meter la mano a la cnmv? como pueden seguir consintiendo que engañen de esta manera a pequeños inversores.


----------



## atman (21 Mar 2012)

Subidita en el after del SP. Para mí, es una saltada de stops, limpieza para caidita hasta 1390. ¿que les parece?

Stops en 1415 del SP para la parte "jugona".


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2012)

atman dijo:


> Subidita en el after del SP. Para mí, es una saltada de stops, limpieza para caidita hasta 1390. ¿que les parece?
> 
> Stops en 1415 del SP para la parte "jugona".



A ver si es verdad. Voy en otro barco, pero si jefe tira, el mio le seguirá. :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Mar 2012)

guanos dias


----------



## ghkghk (21 Mar 2012)

¿Alguien más con problemas para entrar en burbuja desde Tapatalk?

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 08:30 ---------- El original se escribió a las 08:28 ----------




Estilicón dijo:


> Renta4 desde hace 3 meses es un banco. Los otros no sé.
> 
> Aún así, estoy con lo que dice ghkghk que depende de la operativa. Para él que compra un valor y lo mantiene en custodia semanas o meses, BKT le puede salir mejor al no cobrar comisiones por custodia. Eso sería que echara números y ver cuanto se habría ahorrado o no con las operaciones que ha hecho si lo hubiera hecho con distintos operadores. Si vas a comprar o vender en el mismo día, o con operaciones a pocos días u operar en corto, te sale mejor con estos otros operadores (creo).
> 
> Joder, cuando decís Tetuan hablais del barrio de Tetuán. Y yo yéndome a Marruecos :ouch:




Sí tiene, pero yo negocié con ellos y me redujeron un 50%, por lo que se me quedaba más asequible...

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 08:31 ---------- El original se escribió a las 08:30 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Hamijo, esto es un foro abierto....y no sabemos quien entra. :no:



Pero cuando lo borre él recuerde hacerlo también usted :fiufiu:


----------



## Mulder (21 Mar 2012)

A los buenos días!

Hoy el sistema me saca un día bastante lateral, en este momento da un 65% de largos, con una media del 69% en largos también, aunque los leoncios han entrado ya de buena mañana metiendo volumen comprador, supongo que será un buen día para hacer operaciones pequeñas y rápidas en el lado largo.


----------



## bertok (21 Mar 2012)

Por debajo de 8566 veo cortos claros.

Vamos a esperarlo.


----------



## ASAKOPACO (21 Mar 2012)

Buenos días y feliz trading!!

Vamos a ver si nos sacamos la paga y mantenemos a Pandoro lejos.

Nivel clave hoy 8630-8640.

Parece que abrimos en verde.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2012)

Pandoro se acicala para venir a verme ::, espero estar decente y que me trate con cariño


----------



## Burbujilimo (21 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> A los que están usando clicktrade:
> 
> 1. - ¿Podríais decirme cual es la comisión de los cfds?
> 2. - ¿En que valores del ibex no os deja entrar en corto? (o en los que os deje, lo que sea más corto).



Para las comisiones de cfds te pongo la lista:Comisiones clicktrade CFDs

En principio parece que en todos. No opero en CFDs, pero hace poco levantaron la prohibición de cortos si no recuerdo mal. He hecho varias pruebas con bancos (sin confirmar la operación) y no me salia ninguna limitación, que suele salir antes.

Respecto a la seguridad, en principio estos brokers están supervisados por la CNMV y si bien no aplica el FGD aplica el FOGAIN, con lo cual cobertura tienes, al menos similar.

En cualquier caso, y por si las flies, casi mejor que igual que es recomendable tener la pasta en varios bancos (y los karlillos, latunes, armas y munición que todo buen burbujista ya debe tener preparados  ), no me parece mala idea operar en varios brokers. Probablemente mantenga parte en clicktrade para intradia y parte en ING para medio largo plazo.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pandoro se acicala para venir a verme ::, espero estar decente y que me trate con cariño



ya quisiera ustec que le visitara , se va a quedar con las ganas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2012)

Los srs Asakopaco y Mulder ya han posteado numeritos....FranR?????????


----------



## LOLO08 (21 Mar 2012)

Vuelvo cargar largo a Natra. Su grafica en el mnedio plazo es impecable

NAT.MC Gráfico básico | NATRA Acción - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## ponzi (21 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Alguien más con problemas para entrar en burbuja desde Tapatalk?
> 
> ---------- Mensaje añadido a las 08:30 ---------- El original se escribió a las 08:28 ----------
> 
> ...



A mi me funciona bien. No habras gastado los mg de este mes?


----------



## ghkghk (21 Mar 2012)

BME ante su resistencia semanal de 19,995... Cómo le cuesta el tick que sube al 2 como decena...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Mar 2012)

Buenos dias señoras.

Corto en dax rabiosox2, me gusta ir contra tendencia.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias señoras.
> 
> Corto en dax rabiosox2, me gusta ir contra tendencia.



si le gusta ir contra tendencia ¿ porque no se pone largo ? :8:


----------



## ghkghk (21 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> A mi me funciona bien. No habras gastado los mg de este mes?




No, porque va de 18 a 18... Además otro foro que tengo en Tapatalk no me da problemas... ienso:

Voy a probar a desinstalar y dar de nuevo de alta.


----------



## ponzi (21 Mar 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Para las comisiones de cfds te pongo la lista:Comisiones clicktrade CFDs
> 
> En principio parece que en todos. No opero en CFDs, pero hace poco levantaron la prohibición de cortos si no recuerdo mal. He hecho varias pruebas con bancos (sin confirmar la operación) y no me salia ninguna limitación, que suele salir antes.
> 
> ...



Ya conocemos como se las trae la cnmv. Me rio yo de su normativa , los leones se pasan por .... los cortos a los bancos y sino mirar como se prestan dia si y dia tb las acciones para " coberturas" .A veces por omision de sus deberes y otras porque simplemente usa herramientas que no dejan de ser prehistoricas en un mundo de tiburones la verdad es que andan bastante a rebufo. El bde tampoco es que sea ninguna maravilla lo unico que ya se sabe algo mas vigilaran dos inutiles que uno.Lo mejor es tenerlo en varios lado como dices .Para los que opereis con gestoras de valores tampoco os asusteis, simplemente por seguridad por lo antecedentes con gescartera cuyas reclamaciones han durado mas de 10 años os recomendaria que no tengais gran parte del dinero en derivados ya que imaginaros donde puede estar dentro de 10 años un derivado que haya creado la propia gestora y la cual ha quebrado.


----------



## Felix (21 Mar 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Para las comisiones de cfds te pongo la lista:Comisiones clicktrade CFDs
> 
> En principio parece que en todos. No opero en CFDs, pero hace poco levantaron la prohibición de cortos si no recuerdo mal. He hecho varias pruebas con bancos (sin confirmar la operación) y no me salia ninguna limitación, que suele salir antes.
> 
> ...



¿Que desventajas tiene clicktrade para el medio largo?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si le gusta ir contra tendencia ¿ porque no se pone largo ? :8:



Nu se, es lo que me ha salido al tirar la moneda, corto en dax en 7105. Si mi moneda es muy lista y me dice hasta el nivel, tela.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Nu se, es lo que me ha salido al tirar la moneda, corto en dax en 7105. Si mi moneda es muy lista y me dice hasta el nivel, tela.



yo que ustec ponia un SP un poco alejado pa que no salte a la primera y aguantaria lo menos un mes


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Nu se, es lo que me ha salido al tirar la moneda, corto en dax en 7105. Si mi moneda es muy lista y me dice hasta el nivel, tela.



Usted lo que es es un marbado ejpeculador. 
¿Su moneda no tendrá esta pinta, verdad?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Usted lo que es es un marbado ejpeculador.
> ¿Su moneda no tendrá esta pinta, verdad?



:XX: :XX: :XX:

Si es que aqui a uno lo tienen fichado. Lo dicho la zona actual es zona de lucha.


----------



## Janus (21 Mar 2012)

Shorts en SP con stop en 1415.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Mar 2012)

15 pipoletos por contrato, pero el vicio me llama, y no me mantengo para alcanzar los 25 pipoletos. Que facil es con maquinitias, que facil señor, me voy a pedir una para reyes.

Hasta luego señorias, que les vaya bien, y llenen la saca.


----------



## atman (21 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Shorts en SP con stop en 1415.



Sí, lo sé yo siempre me adelanto: menos ganacias, más pérdidas y más riesgo. Pero no aprendo, ¿que quieren que les diga?


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Shorts en SP con stop en 1415.



stop profit ? 

si se refiere al stop loss lo correcto seria stop loss al cierre por encima de 1415


----------



## bertok (21 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Por debajo de 8566 veo cortos claros.
> 
> Vamos a esperarlo.



Probando nivel clave.

Hoy es el día :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Adriangtir (21 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> stop profit ?
> 
> si se refiere al stop loss lo correcto seria stop loss al cierre por encima de 1415



Es usted un iletrado:
SP -> SP500

Y el stop al que se refiere, se sobre entiende que es al SL.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Es usted un iletrado:
> SP -> SP500
> 
> Y el stop al que se refiere, se sobre entiende que es al SL.



gracias por corregir a este pobre iletrado


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (21 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Probando nivel clave.
> 
> Hoy es el día :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



.
A ver si es verdad.


----------



## bertok (21 Mar 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> A ver si es verdad.



No olviden el Stop Loss, hasta el rabo todo es toro ....


----------



## Janus (21 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> stop profit ?
> 
> si se refiere al stop loss lo correcto seria stop loss al cierre por encima de 1415



Stop loss en 1415 (mental para que no me lo barran). Stop profil de momento en 1372 pero ya veremos cómo se desarrolla.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 10:39 ---------- El original se escribió a las 10:36 ----------

No sé cómo lo ven ustedes pero yo el DAX lo veo bajista en timeframe diario hasta 6900 al menos. Ahí hay una directriz alcista.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 10:40 ---------- El original se escribió a las 10:39 ----------

SP, es importante que pierda los 1408. De ahí se va a los 1400.


----------



## Adriangtir (21 Mar 2012)

Sr. Janus si cuaja esos 30 pips másmenos del SP le da para algún jamón...


----------



## Janus (21 Mar 2012)

La plata es otro activo que se pondría bastante bajista por debajo de 3180.


----------



## Seren (21 Mar 2012)

El euro camino del 1,33 $ y a 111 yenes ::

Previsiones de crecimiento en 2012 
*para la eurozona: -0,5%
para USA: 1,8%
para Japón:1,7%*

España: -1,7
Italia: -2,2
Alemania: 0,3

El BCE se merece la muerte y alemania que maneja los hilos pudiendo haber sido algo se merece ser un perderor histórico del cual deberíamos plantearnos alejarnos como de la peste. La industria y la economía de hoy en dia va muy ligada a las finanzas y estan dejando claro que poco entienden de esto último si comparamos con otros.

Si creen que la eurozona recuperará la creebilidad perdida porque una parte la tenga y un 40% sea vapuleado van listos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Mar 2012)

Largo en dax en 7070. Me gusta el mambo.


----------



## ghkghk (21 Mar 2012)

Los Gases Criminales hoy parecen helio...


----------



## FranR (21 Mar 2012)

Buenos días señores, espero que me tengan preparado algo de guano...vamos al lío


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2012)

Me voy en rojo sangre y vuelvo en verde esperanza 

Faltan números en la sala.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Mar 2012)

Deje que suba el daxie hasta el 93 y luego abajo, y el pobre IBEX, otrora guia de europa, puede bajar mas aun de lo que ya ha bajado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2012)

Hablando del rey de Roma....


----------



## FranR (21 Mar 2012)

A ver si afinamos

8494-8442 que se quedó esa zona sin visitar ayer.

8.564 está esperando Joselito


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2012)

Por cierto, se debería escribir un Silmarillion del hilo con la mitología que se ha creado. Que si pandoro/joselito. Que si P.G. como Saurón, los MM y FranR en plan Gandalf y Saruman (cuando era bueno . Tonuel es sin duda el rey de los Nazgul. Pollastre Frodo y su niña Gollum . FranR, Trancos [Aragorn] (joder que no me acuerdo de su nombre[me acordaba que era heredero de isuldur...así lo he bbusacdo en google]) y Mulder Gimli (que Légolas es un mariquituso y se lo dejo para Claca :XX

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 11:22 ---------- El original se escribió a las 11:21 ----------

Añado IBEX=Pio-Pio


----------



## ghkghk (21 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto, se debería escribir un Silmarillion del hilo con la mitología que se ha creado. Que si pandoro/joselito. Que si P.G. como Saurón, los MM y FranR en plan Gandalf y Saruman (cuando era bueno . Tonuel es sin duda el rey de los Nazgul. Pollastre Frodo y su niña Gollum . FranR, Trancos (joder que no me acuerdo de su nombre) y Mulder Gimli (que Légolas es un mariquituso y se lo dejo para Claca :XX
> 
> ---------- Mensaje añadido a las 11:22 ---------- El original se escribió a las 11:21 ----------
> 
> Añado IBEX=Pio-Pio





Y Hellion, Ponzi, Votin y yo los Hobbits fundamentalistas del largo plazo. Despacito. Pasito a pasito... hasta Mordor ::


----------



## Burbujilimo (21 Mar 2012)

Felix dijo:


> ¿Que desventajas tiene clicktrade para el medio largo?



Ninguna en particular respecto a ING. La idea es no poner todos los huevos en la misma cesta, e ING es inmanejable (al menos para mí) para el corto plazo, así que clicktrade que me vale para ambos, lo uso para el corto plazo.

Ponzi, gracias por el aviso, de todas formas en derivados no invierto para empezar porque no tengo claro ni lo que son. De momento sólo acciones, cuando deje de ser una brizna de hierba para alimentar gacelas igual me planteo algo más, pero sólo si medio se en que invierto y estoy razonablemente seguro de conocer todos los riesgos.

Por cierto, largo again en IBE a 4,580, a ver si saco alguna manzanita más.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Y Hellion, Ponzi, Votin y yo los Hobbits fundamentalistas del largo plazo. Despacito. Pasito a pasito... hasta Mordor ::



Ostras me olvide de usted!
Usted sería Boromir, repartiendo leches a diestro y siniestro a pecho descubierto!


----------



## Mulder (21 Mar 2012)

Joer, me acaban de cargar al enano y aun tengo que estar agradecido porque no me llaman gay 

Como dicen por mi tierra: cabró y a la presó.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Joer, me acaban de cargar al enano y aun tengo que estar agradecido porque no me llaman gay
> 
> Como dicen por mi tierra: cabró y a la presó.



Joder Mulder, el enano reparte hostias como panes. En los juegos de rol ese tenía nivel 8 y tantos creo recordar....j_oder-joder, clla GT que ya me han llamado frikazo en el hilo una vez. _

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 11:34 ---------- El original se escribió a las 11:31 ----------

Vaaaaamos a perder los 8534 y guaneamos hasta lo 8464 _porfi plis recubierto de nata._ Monkey Island ©


----------



## pollastre (21 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto, se debería escribir un Silmarillion del hilo con la mitología que se ha creado. [/Size]




Hoyga, yo no sé si Ud. me lee el cerebro o qué... pero, casualmente :fiufiu::fiufiu: ... mire, mire a la izquierda del log, el nombre del módulo que he puesto a funcionar esta mañana mismo.... 

_[2012/03/21 11:25:36] => [*PALANTIR*] >>> INIT <<< Module initialized with stockCode = [0], stockAlias = [DAX30]
[2012/03/21 11:25:36] => [PALANTIR] STATUS ==> stockCode [0], trackingMode [STAND BY], target [7080.0], updateInterval [0]
[2012/03/21 11:25:44] => [PALANTIR] OTF reconfiguration invoked, fullUpdate set to [true]
[2012/03/21 11:25:44] => [PALANTIR] STATUS ==> stockCode [0], trackingMode [STAND BY], target [7080.0], updateInterval [1000]
[2012/03/21 11:25:53] => [PALANTIR] OTF reconfiguration invoked, fullUpdate set to [true]
[2012/03/21 11:25:53] => [PALANTIR] STATUS ==> stockCode [0], trackingMode [MANUAL TARGET], target [7080.0], updateInterval [1000]
[2012/03/21 11:25:53] => [PALANTIR] >>> FULL UPDATE <<< Starting...
[2012/03/21 11:25:53] => [PALANTIR] >>> FULL UPDATE <<< leadNode TS [11:25:53], currentTS delta [ +100 ms ]
[2012/03/21 11:25:53] => [PALANTIR] spaceWarp size [40]
[2012/03/21 11:25:53] => [PALANTIR] added twNode [1]
[2012/03/21 11:25:53] => [PALANTIR] twNode iteration
[2012/03/21 11:25:53] => [PALANTIR] twNode iteration
[2012/03/21 11:25:53] => [PALANTIR] added twNode [2] 
[2012/03/21 11:25:53] => [PALANTIR] added twNode [3]
[2012/03/21 11:25:53] => [PALANTIR] added twNode [4]
[2012/03/21 11:25:53] => [PALANTIR] added twNode [5]
[2012/03/21 11:25:53] => [PALANTIR] twNode iteration_


Una cosa es ser un malvado especulador como Ud. .... pero ser malvado especulador y lector de mentes... no sé...

Es Ud. un ser.... inquietante :cook::cook:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Mar 2012)

Ale estara contento el señor franR fuera con -1 pipo. Esta se la guardo, vaya que si.
Tanto con el guano.
Señor Pirata es usted el friki del hilo, pero el friki bueno eh.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2012)

A ver si va a ser como las mujeres, que de juntarse sincronizan el periodo. Y el hecho de visitar todos los dias el foro estamos sincronizando nuestras mentes.... *INQUIETANTE*....


----------



## FranR (21 Mar 2012)

Las velas a 1 minuto en IBEX no auguran unos momentos musicales agradables.

Vienen velas Size PANDORO...amonó


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2012)

amonó pabajo sr. FranR, pabajoooo


----------



## pollastre (21 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A ver si va a ser como las mujeres, que de juntarse sincronizan el periodo. Y el hecho de visitar todos los dias el foro estamos sincronizando nuestras mentes.... *INQUIETANTE*....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Spoiler



Sabía que iba a poner ese gif, lo sabía.
:XX:


----------



## ghkghk (21 Mar 2012)

Repsol ya podía anunciar uno de sus "hallazgos inocho: :XX:" de tropocientosmil metros cúbicos de petróleo para dejarme poner pies en polvorosa de forma digna...


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Mar 2012)

lo unico que se ve por aqui es la sincronizacion del amariconamiento :8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Mar 2012)

Usted que sabe podria poner a funcionar un modulo que se llamara el hilo del ibex35 de burbuja, y que tomara decisiones en funcion de los post de los foreros, con variables como quien postea, cuanto postea, que postea y todas esas cosas ya sabe usted.

Eso, bien puesto, hace dinero, que se lo digo yo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2012)

¿que ha dicho Sauron? ¿Que esto tira para arriba ahora?
Vamos nene, que hasta la cutre posición BBVA corto va a empezar a dar dineros.... :baba:


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto, se debería escribir un Silmarillion del hilo con la mitología que se ha creado. Que si pandoro/joselito. Que si P.G. como Saurón, los MM y FranR en plan Gandalf y Saruman (cuando era bueno . Tonuel es sin duda el rey de los Nazgul. Pollastre Frodo y su niña Gollum . FranR, Trancos [Aragorn] (joder que no me acuerdo de su nombre[me acordaba que era heredero de isuldur...así lo he bbusacdo en google]) y Mulder Gimli (que Légolas es un mariquituso y se lo dejo para Claca :XX
> 
> ---------- Mensaje añadido a las 11:22 ---------- El original se escribió a las 11:21 ----------
> 
> Añado IBEX=Pio-Pio



Ya tenemos hasta nuestro Troll de las cavernas particular... :: ...algo gafe eso sí


----------



## bertok (21 Mar 2012)

Vaaamos coño.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> A ver si afinamos
> 
> 8494-8442 que se quedó esa zona sin visitar ayer.
> 
> 8.564 está esperando Joselito


----------



## FranR (21 Mar 2012)

TOMA MALAGE....

a ver si no ha sido tarde....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Vaaamos coño.



Sr. Bertok, ¿cuales son sus objetivos ibexianos? Si no es mucho preguntar...


----------



## bertok (21 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Bertok, ¿cuales son sus objetivos ibexianos? Si no es mucho preguntar...



El SP manda.

Si hoy le da por corregir hasta el entorno de 1395, veremos al chulibex por debajo de 8420.

Ahora mismo me marca 8535 en IG Markets.


----------



## ghkghk (21 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Usted que sabe podria poner a funcionar un modulo que se llamara el hilo del ibex35 de burbuja, y que tomara decisiones en funcion de los post de los foreros, con variables como quien postea, cuanto postea, que postea y todas esas cosas ya sabe usted.
> 
> Eso, bien puesto, hace dinero, que se lo digo yo.




Sin duda, el problema es que hay muchos posts después de guano, pero no tiene por qué darse al revés. Pero sin duda, viendo el volumen de posts diarios se puede saber más o menos como ha ido el Ibex. Si un día he estado desconectado y veo cantidad ingente de posts, ya me conecto al broker así : Alguna vez me ha pasado de conectarme estando con mi novia y de ver 16 páginas más que el día anterior ya digo: "uy, la bolsa ha ido mal"...

Me recuerda a cuando estoy haciendo zapping y sale un segundo de un partido de fútbol y le digo: "Gana el Villarreal al Sporting, pero sólo de un gol". Y ella me dice "¿Cómo lo puedes saber?" y yo: "Porque son las 18.42h, por lo que siendo domingo sólo puede ser un partido de las 17h y está a punto de acabar. Y está el Sporting a punto de sacar de banda con 6 jugadores en área rival, lo que indica que van perdiendo. Si sólo quedaran 5 minutos y perdiesen de más de un gol, el que va a sacar de banda no tendría tanta prisa porque daría el partido por perdido." En ese momento, sacan la info en la esquina de la pantalla, Villarreal 2-Sporting 1. Minuto 87... Su cara de "¿con qué clase de friki comparto mi vida?" no tiene precio.

Y eso que me callo que, por cómo piden el tiempo de descuento los asturianos al árbitro, se nota que están molestos con él. Probablemente el segundo gol de los amarillos haya sido de penalti o en posición dudosa...


----------



## faraico (21 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Sin duda, el problema es que hay muchos posts después de guano, pero no tiene por qué darse al revés. Pero sin duda, viendo el volumen de posts diarios se puede saber más o menos como ha ido el Ibex. Si un día he estado desconectado y veo cantidad ingente de posts, ya me conecto al broker así : Alguna vez me ha pasado de conectarme estando con mi novia y de ver 16 páginas más que el día anterior ya digo: "uy, la bolsa ha ido mal"...
> 
> Me recuerda a cuando estoy haciendo zapping y sale un segundo de un partido de fútbol y le digo: "Gana el Villarreal al Sporting, pero sólo de un gol". Y ella me dice "¿Cómo lo puedes saber?" y yo: "Porque son las 18.42h, por lo que siendo domingo sólo puede ser un partido de las 17h y está a punto de acabar. Y está el Sporting a punto de sacar de banda con 6 jugadores en área rival, lo que indica que van perdiendo. Si sólo quedaran 5 minutos y perdiesen de más de un gol, el que va a sacar de banda no tendría tanta prisa porque daría el partido por perdido." En ese momento, sacan la info en la esquina de la pantalla, Villarreal 2-Sporting 1. Minuto 87... Su cara de "¿con qué clase de friki comparto mi vida?" no tiene precio.
> 
> Y eso que me callo que, por cómo piden el tiempo de descuento los asturianos al árbitro, se nota que están molestos con él. Probablemente el segundo gol de los amarillos haya sido de penalti o en posición dudosa...



Me ha recordado usted a Sherlock.

No dejen de ver esta serie...la temporada uno tiene 3 capitulos y la temporada dos tiene otros 3...se ven muy fáciles....de lo mejorcito en mucho tiempo.


----------



## FranR (21 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Sin duda, el problema es que hay muchos posts después de guano, pero no tiene por qué darse al revés. Pero sin duda, viendo el volumen de posts diarios se puede saber más o menos como ha ido el Ibex. Si un día he estado desconectado y veo cantidad ingente de posts, ya me conecto al broker así : Alguna vez me ha pasado de conectarme estando con mi novia y de ver 16 páginas más que el día anterior ya digo: "uy, la bolsa ha ido mal"...
> 
> Me recuerda a cuando estoy haciendo zapping y sale un segundo de un partido de fútbol y le digo: "Gana el Villarreal al Sporting, pero sólo de un gol". Y ella me dice "¿Cómo lo puedes saber?" y yo: "Porque son las 18.42h, por lo que siendo domingo sólo puede ser un partido de las 17h y está a punto de acabar. Y está el Sporting a punto de sacar de banda con 6 jugadores en área rival, lo que indica que van perdiendo. Si sólo quedaran 5 minutos y perdiesen de más de un gol, el que va a sacar de banda no tendría tanta prisa porque daría el partido por perdido." En ese momento, sacan la info en la esquina de la pantalla, Villarreal 2-Sporting 1. Minuto 87... Su cara de "¿con qué clase de friki comparto mi vida?" no tiene precio.
> 
> Y eso que me callo que, por cómo piden el tiempo de descuento los asturianos al árbitro, se nota que están molestos con él. Probablemente el segundo gol de los amarillos haya sido de penalti o en posición dudosa...



Eso es un análisis técnico y lo demás es tontería...tócate la pelotas mariloli.

::

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 12:08 ---------- El original se escribió a las 12:07 ----------








Es el momento BAILA BAILA mardito

GUA GUA GUANOOOO


----------



## The Hellion (21 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Joer, me acaban de cargar al enano y aun tengo que estar agradecido porque no me llaman gay
> 
> Como dicen por mi tierra: cabró y a la presó.




No se queje, que la noticia que linkeo sí que es de "puta y encima pagar la cama". 

Hacienda permitirá una 'amnistía' encubierta para los proveedores de los ayuntamientos - elConfidencial.com

Hijos de la grandísima. No te pagan durante años, y cuando al final cobras, te tachan de delincuente por no haber ingresado el IVA, y todavía tienes que estarles agradecido porque "sólo" te van a cobrar el interés de demora, y renuncian magnánimamente a "muchos millones en sanciones". 

Ahora que caigo, el Gimli ese tenía un hacha como esta, ¿no?





[/IMG]

Vendría muy bien para los recortes (a la altura del cuello) en ciertas administraciones...


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Mar 2012)

MV espera jubilarse con este rally , veo H-C-H pulbacks y fibonazis :baba:


----------



## FranR (21 Mar 2012)

Hay que ver como añoro (del verbo "oju no hace tiempo ni ná") los gansos del Sr. Tonuel.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2012)

Cada día que pasa me cuesta mas diferenciar el significado de las palabras estado y mafia....


----------



## ghkghk (21 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Me ha recordado usted a Sherlock.
> 
> No dejen de ver esta serie...la temporada uno tiene 3 capitulos y la temporada dos tiene otros 3...se ven muy fáciles....de lo mejorcito en mucho tiempo.




Sensacional. Sólo he visto la primera. Muy, muy buena.


----------



## ASAKOPACO (21 Mar 2012)

Me lanzo a la piscina.
Corto en 8460 f, stop 8495,objetivo 8410.:

Y que no aparezca el cenizo.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Mar 2012)

lo primero sera aprovechar el h-c-h :baba:


----------



## Janus (21 Mar 2012)

El DAX ha definido muy bien los niveles clave en el intradía tras varias horas de cotización. En timeframe de minutos se ve muy bien el de arriba y el de abajo. Esperamos que se vaya por el de abajo porque sería una figura de consolidación de la inercia previa.


----------



## FranR (21 Mar 2012)

ASAKOPACO dijo:


> Me lanzo a la piscina.
> Corto en 8460 f, stop 8495,objetivo 8410.:
> 
> Y que no aparezca el cenizo.



Lo siento Hamijo es un boot de esos...lo nombra y aparece.

Le voy a poner dos velas negras....

[YOUTUBE]Rosa de Jericó - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Mar 2012)

vamos a irnos al guano de forma ordenada :XX: 

primero u h-c-h en el sp500 luego visita a la mm200 50% fibonazi no digan que no adverti


----------



## FranR (21 Mar 2012)

Esa última serie a minuto del Ibex ha tenido volumen...ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Esa última serie a minuto del Ibex ha tenido volumen...ienso:



En esas velas pepegaferas???

Por cierto:


----------



## FranR (21 Mar 2012)

Madre mía...dos post en una página y le ha puesto el culo al Sr. Pako amandrilado.

Qué barbaro...esto asusta.

Además desafiando al dax, al euro, a pandoro y a todo el que se ponga por delante.

ES DE MOLDOR...


----------



## bertok (21 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Esa última serie a minuto del Ibex ha tenido volumen...ienso:



Le han metido el petardo por el ano ....


----------



## ASAKOPACO (21 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Esa última serie a minuto del Ibex ha tenido volumen...ienso:



Parece que Pandoro viene a visitarme.
Lo de PG no tiene nombre,me cago en sus muelas,casi me barren el stop.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Mar 2012)

¿ hay miedo ? no pasa na es normal que ujtede tengan miedo


----------



## FranR (21 Mar 2012)

ASAKOPACO dijo:


> Parece que Pandoro viene a visitarme.
> Lo de PG no tiene nombre,me cago en sus muelas,casi me barren el stop.



Le ha hecho un reversal (del verbo "espera un momento que no me puedo sentar").

Se complica la cosa, un pelín como nos metamos en los 8560, los roscos de espuma para asientos serán una inversión segura, triunfará entre los cortos.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 12:36 ---------- El original se escribió a las 12:34 ----------

Vamos, nivel relevante...cortos

Tomaa correee


----------



## ghkghk (21 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Repsol ya podía anunciar uno de sus "hallazgos inocho: :XX:" de tropocientosmil metros cúbicos de petróleo para dejarme poner pies en polvorosa de forma digna...





Gracias Pepón... Te debo una.


----------



## vyk (21 Mar 2012)

Mi Siemens están paradas, paradas. ¡Que aburrimiento...!


----------



## aksarben (21 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cada día que pasa me cuesta mas diferenciar el significado de las palabras estado y mafia....



¿Hubo alguna vez alguna diferencia?


----------



## FranR (21 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> A ver si afinamos
> 
> 8494-8442 que se quedó esa zona sin visitar ayer.
> 
> *8.564* está esperando Joselito



Me lo traigo que queda en el olvido...posible recorrido 70 puntos, espero que no sean de sutura.


----------



## bertok (21 Mar 2012)

El nivel actual del chulibex es relevante.

Cuidado.


----------



## ASAKOPACO (21 Mar 2012)

Volvemos dentro en 8490.stop en maximo diario.:cook:


----------



## bertok (21 Mar 2012)

ASAKOPACO dijo:


> Volvemos dentro en 8490.stop en maximo diario.:cook:



Vale más la pena seguir al SP y acompañarle en el movimiento cuando se decida a arrancar (está clavado en los 1408). 8:


----------



## Seren (21 Mar 2012)

Cuidado con el Ibex que no lleva correlación alguna con el SP o el Dax, esta en un mercado lateral y poco noble desde el año pasado, y cualquier apuesta en un sentido es peligrosa. Asi que ya sabéis como operar en estos casos.


----------



## FranR (21 Mar 2012)

ASAKOPACO dijo:


> Volvemos dentro en 8490.stop en maximo diario.:cook:



No va solo...


----------



## Burbujilimo (21 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Gracias Pepón... Te debo una.



Joder si te ha hecho caso, REPSOL un 3,50% en menos de 10 minutos... 

En breve nos enteraremos de que noticia viene, pero eso es un peponazo...

Pepón, anda, pasate ahora por las IBE majete... No me dejes con pandoro, que le estoy viendo una mirada lasciva que no me gusta nada...


----------



## FranR (21 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Vale más la pena seguir al SP y acompañarle en el movimiento cuando se decida a arrancar (*está clavado en los 1408*). 8:



Me parece muy importante donde comience a correr dentro de un rato, espero que el arranque sea en rojo, porque si no a a salir por patas.


----------



## ghkghk (21 Mar 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Joder si te ha hecho caso, REPSOL un 3,50% en menos de 10 minutos...
> 
> En breve nos enteraremos de que noticia viene, pero eso es un peponazo...
> 
> Pepón, anda, pasate ahora por las IBE majete... No me dejes con pandoro, que le estoy viendo una mirada lasciva que no me gusta nada...




Es toda la info que puedo dar sin que la CNMV me ponga el ojo encima...


----------



## bertok (21 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Me parece muy importante donde comience a correr dentro de un rato, espero que el arranque sea en rojo, porque si no a a salir por patas.



Exacto, lo que toca es seguirle y espero que sea abajo.

Hacia arriba da miedo en estos niveles ...


----------



## ASAKOPACO (21 Mar 2012)

El nivel clave es el 8630, para superarlos creo que el SP debe superar los 1415,pienso que hoy no toca.::y si los supera Pandoro hará su trabajo.:


----------



## ghkghk (21 Mar 2012)

Qué contento que se va a poner Votin con sus Repsoles, con todo lo que las ha criticado...


----------



## ponzi (21 Mar 2012)

Metrovacesa todos los dias cae un 2,5%.A este paso sin tardar mucho cada papelito va a valer menos que un chicle


----------



## Mulder (21 Mar 2012)

El volumen que veo ahora mismo en el Ibex es negativo, pero no excesivo ni mucho menos, sigo pensando que todos los intentos de guano de hoy van a quedar en nada, aunque habrá que ver cuando empiecen la sesión los gringos.

Además mucho intento de bajar y rondar mínimos pero no acaban de resolver.


----------



## ponzi (21 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen que veo ahora mismo en el Ibex es negativo, pero no excesivo ni mucho menos, sigo pensando que todos los intentos de guano de hoy van a quedar en nada, aunque habrá que ver cuando empiecen la sesión los gringos.
> 
> Además mucho intento de bajar y rondar mínimos pero no acaban de resolver.



Lo curioso es que deberiamos haber caido ya porque este viernes si no recuerdo mal es la renovacion de las posiciones cortas.Y la verdad es que ya son varias las sesiones en forma de u. A algun broker le va a salir cara la broma


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Mar 2012)

no teman mis gacelas , esta es la buena


----------



## Alcaudón (21 Mar 2012)

Vaya velas que se está marcando el ibex :S
¡Vaaaamos para abajo! que lo que me está haciendo pandoro hoy no tiene nombre.. :´(


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Mar 2012)

vamos con la operativa , vamos a 7700 rebote a 8100 guano hasta 6700 pullback a 7700 y big guano hasta 5300


----------



## ASAKOPACO (21 Mar 2012)

En 8520 han puesto un muro,vamosss rompe.


----------



## FranR (21 Mar 2012)

ASAKOPACO dijo:


> En 8520 han puesto un muro,vamosss rompe.



Que muro ni muro...PG post +10, es simple...::


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Que muro ni muro...PG post +10, es simple...::



no te gusta el muro pues toma muralla :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2012)

Joder, viene gente a verme, desconecto. Pandoro everywhere y luego está donde lo dejé, seguimos dentro, objetivo 8488....

Por cierto, este chuli es tan obediente, tira parriba hasta el 50% fibo y ahora pabajo....


----------



## vyk (21 Mar 2012)

Esto pinta mal (o bien, según se mire :. Stop muy ajustado a mis Siemens. Prefiero salirme y sacrificar parte de las plusvalías a palmarlas todas. Habrá otras oportunidades.


----------



## ASAKOPACO (21 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Joder, viene gente a verme, desconecto. Pandoro everywhere y luego está donde lo dejé, seguimos dentro, objetivo 8488....
> 
> Por cierto, este chuli es tan obediente, tira parriba hasta el 50% fibo y ahora pabajo....



Dios le oiga.


----------



## VOTIN (21 Mar 2012)

Tenian que bajar a 17,3 antes de peponear,era lo establecido
He mandado la orden de venta a 20,5 
si llega saco para compensar los 120 leuros de perdidas de ibe y para una cena::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2012)

Vamos coño!, que me quiero ir a comer por debajo de 8500


----------



## ASAKOPACO (21 Mar 2012)

No lo veo claro salgo en 8475.
Ahora tengo que irme,suerte a tod@s!!.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2012)

Tírenme ese ibex!


----------



## FranR (21 Mar 2012)

Amplio cortos, buscamos primer relevante por abajo...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2012)

Ya le digo que es usted una muy buena persona 

¿Busca los 8420?¿Hoy? ¿No es demasiado ambicioso?


----------



## FranR (21 Mar 2012)

Hewlett-Packard says it will combine its printer and personal computer businesses.


Buena noticia para Ben...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2012)

Voy a comer, espero que me tengan esto por los suelos cuando llegue.
He dicho.


----------



## FranR (21 Mar 2012)

Vaaamosss ese Sp al rojooo..


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Mar 2012)

al rojo vivo se va poner


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Mar 2012)

Aqui explico mi jolnada de tladel.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Mar 2012)

roto el 8520 vamos a por los 7700


----------



## FranR (21 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> A ver si afinamos
> 
> *8494*-8442 que se quedó esa zona sin visitar ayer.
> 
> 8.564 está esperando Joselito





FranR dijo:


> [/COLOR]Vamos, nivel relevante...cortos







FranR dijo:


> Amplio cortos, buscamos primer relevante por abajo...



Venga saltamos primer relevante y me reservo un memovox....


----------



## VOTIN (21 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Aqui explico mi jolnada de tladel.



Mandeee????? ::


----------



## Felix (21 Mar 2012)

Señor chinito cuide a sus amigos.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Mar 2012)

:XX: la cara que se le hubiese quedado a MV si se le escapa a la baja el ibex  

pero cuando uno es humilde y por lo tanto tiene el conocimiento no tiene nada que temer


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Mar 2012)

Felix dijo:


> Señor chinito cuide a sus amigos.



Ahora mismo me va el pan en ello, asi que no me queda otra. Intente que se pasara por aqui pero no hubo manera, tambien entiendo que si a mi me hubieran dicho que me pasara por un foro de BMW mientras llevaba...............oh wait.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 15:17 ---------- El original se escribió a las 15:16 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> :XX: la cara que se le hubiese quedado a MV si se le escapa a la baja el ibex
> 
> pero cuando uno es humilde y por lo tanto tiene el conocimiento no tiene nada que temer



Bonita frase la ultima. 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Mar 2012)

los mercaos no tiene escenario optimista , esas son tontadas de analistos , el unico escenario es el pesimista pero cuidadin con los rebotes


----------



## FranR (21 Mar 2012)

Buff lo tengo ignorado y como lo citan lo tengo que leer....

¿Pero este no había abierto cortos más abajo de lo que está ahora?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Voy a comer, espero que me tengan esto por los suelos cuando llegue.
> He dicho.



Bien hecho compañeros!


----------



## Adriangtir (21 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Buff lo tengo ignorado y como lo citan lo tengo que leer....
> 
> ¿Pero este no había abierto cortos más abajo de lo que está ahora?



8380 creo recordar.

Pero vamos a ver, después de aguantar 200 pipos en contra que más da 50, ya es casi una victoria ::


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Mar 2012)

a los que son conscientes de su condicion de gacelas les digo mantened los cortos lo menos un mes sin tocar nada , los leoncios intentaremos bordar el guano y jubilarnos .

me dejaba a las gacelas que se creen leoncios en cualquier caso a ujtede solo les toca palmar como siempre o ganar unos cuantos pipos de un movimiento de miles de pipos


----------



## FranR (21 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> 8380 creo recordar.
> 
> Pero vamos a ver, después de aguantar 200 pipos en contra que más da 50, ya es casi una victoria ::



Entonces de que se ríe el tonto?

Por cierto ya van +90 en el primer corto y +70 el segundo....:baba:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Mar 2012)

No le cito por el señor FranR, pero el ultimo mensaje es sublime, asi si, cuando estas en plan troll pedante sin pasarte, eres hasta gracioso.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (21 Mar 2012)

hay dias que leyendo el hilo uno tiene la sensacion de haberse montado en el Delorean y haber viajado al pasado cuando uno era crio, y se solian dar esos infantiles juegos de grupitos, aceptacion, crueldad hacia el no aceptado y todo esa niñeria..

hay cosas que no cambian, por muchos años que pasen. 
Demuestren ser mas caballerosos que su rival, algo asi al estilo del barça y el madrid. Ustedes lo valen.

sin acritud y tal


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Mar 2012)

8420 cargados los cortos , para el intradia contratendenciero es terrible tener 200 pipos en contra , lo que sabemos nos da igual cuando la recompensa se mide en miles de pipos pero eso ujtede no lo conocen


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2012)

La celebreiton del sushi (pecata +10 thanks por lo de pagasushis) de evasión de un joselito se transformará en una de pipos por doquier! 

Cierro la del BBVA con algunos euros palabuchaca y dejo el corto churribesco que corra. :baba:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (21 Mar 2012)

"Los títulos de Sacyr dejarán de cotizar en la bolsa de Lisboa el próximo 10 de abril, después de que la compañía que preside Manuel Manrique lo solicitara el pasado mes de junio, según informó hoy a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV). La Comissao do Mercado de Valores Mobiliarios (CMVM) aprobó ayer la solicitud de exclusión voluntaria de negociación de los títulos de Sacyr que cotizan en Euronext Lisbon. Fuentes de la compañía explicaron a Efe que el motivo responde a un ahorro de costes por la baja negociación que había registrado en los últimos meses."

invertia


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (21 Mar 2012)

ya que paso, atentos que el bund puede estar repostando un cubata para seguir luego para bingo (136,3x)

¿FranR, cual es su R/R habitual al plantear sus operaciones?


----------



## ponzi (21 Mar 2012)

Guano certificado por san bbva y gamesa es un guano de calidad esto es como los jamones de joselito


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2012)

Miren, yo nunca he navegado a lomos de un guano bueno-bueno. Ya he sufrido muchas visitas de pandoro. Me toca gobernar en un -5% ibexiano. Si no es hoy, que sea mañana .


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Mar 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> "Los títulos de Sacyr dejarán de cotizar en la bolsa de Lisboa el próximo 10 de abril, después de que la compañía que preside Manuel Manrique lo solicitara el pasado mes de junio, según informó hoy a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV). La Comissao do Mercado de Valores Mobiliarios (CMVM) aprobó ayer la solicitud de exclusión voluntaria de negociación de los títulos de Sacyr que cotizan en Euronext Lisbon. Fuentes de la compañía explicaron a Efe que el motivo responde a un ahorro de costes por la baja negociación que había registrado en los últimos meses."
> 
> invertia



Era Sacyr o Gamesa quienes salían del Ibex, ¿se sabe ya cuál?


----------



## Silenciosa (21 Mar 2012)

Se dice, se comenta y se rumorea que la fusión de La Caixa y Banca Cívica se anuncia como muy tarde viernes.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Se dice, se comenta y se rumorea que la fusión de La Caixa y Banca Cívica se anuncia como muy tarde viernes.



Cada vez que leo algo de fusiones me acuerdo de lo de

"Tenemos el sistema financiero mas sólido del mundo" ::


----------



## FranR (21 Mar 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> ya que paso, atentos que el bund puede estar repostando un cubata para seguir luego para bingo (136,3x)
> 
> ¿FranR, cual es su R/R habitual al plantear sus operaciones?



Al trabajar por niveles de entrada y salida, depende en cada momento de donde me de señal de compra-venta.

Normalmente el riesgo o rentabilidad es un porcentaje entre niveles.

No se si me he explicado.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Mar 2012)

El déficit público de Portugal estuvo cerca de triplicarse en los dos primeros meses del año ante un descenso de los ingresos fiscales y un aumento del gasto. El déficit se situó en 799 millones de euros desde los 274 millones del mismo período del año anterior. 
"Con una economía debilitándose recaudas menos impuestos, es simple. Portugal es considerado un buen alumno en términos de austeridad, por lo que algo no funciona, probablemente algo debe cambiar en el programa de ajuste", dijo Filipe Garcia, jefe de la consultora Informacao de Mercados Financeiros. 
"A diferencia de Grecia, la culpa no puede cargarse a Portugal. Pero creo que Portugal necesita más dinero", agregó.

:Aplauso:


----------



## Silenciosa (21 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cada vez que leo algo de fusiones me acuerdo de lo de
> 
> "Tenemos el sistema financiero mas sólido del mundo" ::



Esto por lo visto es imperativo...

Otra cosa es que se acaben hundiendo más profundo que el Titanic..que no lo dudo.

Pero gueno...ya saben ustedes, que mañana dicen que se han roto negociaciones y a tomar pol saco.

Este mercado es asín.


----------



## ponzi (21 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Era Sacyr o Gamesa quienes salían del Ibex, ¿se sabe ya cuál?



Voto por sacyr


----------



## atman (21 Mar 2012)

1390, there we go!!!

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 15:48 ---------- El original se escribió a las 15:46 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Guano certificado por san bbva y gamesa es un guano de calidad esto es como los jamones de joselito



es que... leer "guano" y "joselito" en la misma frase, por muy bienintencionada que ésta esa, me da urticaria...


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Mar 2012)

Me quieren hacer el joselito con las coal pero de momento aguantan...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2012)

Bueno sr. Atman, ayer se comentó que una visita de pandoro era hacer un Joselito....


----------



## @@strom (21 Mar 2012)

Otro dia más con las tecnológicas subiendo en USA.
Raras son las caidas que no vienen lideradas por el ndx, las subidas igual.
JMHO.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (21 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Al trabajar por niveles de entrada y salida, depende en cada momento de donde me de señal de compra-venta.
> 
> Normalmente el riesgo o rentabilidad es un porcentaje entre niveles.
> 
> No se si me he explicado.



el otro dia escuche a alguien decir que deberia ser risk=1/reward=3, considerando que acertaremos solo un 66% de las ocasiones.

Creo que entiendo a lo que se refiere.


----------



## atman (21 Mar 2012)

No, sí yaaa... pero que no...


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Mar 2012)

MV huele las plusvis , se acercan :baba:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2012)

ay, que me levanto un momento y la liais!!! :baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Mar 2012)

y cuanta gacela decia que me comeria un owned :XX:

si es que de verdad por algo son gacelas :ouch:

pero MV les enseñara el camino de la humildad mis bienamados


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Mar 2012)

"Me van a pintar las orejas...."

"la flor de lis me la van a...."

La la la


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (21 Mar 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> ya que paso, atentos que el bund puede estar repostando un cubata para seguir luego para bingo (136,3x)



"mi sistema" me dio 2 señales en 136,06 en un espacio de 10 minutos.

Ahora bund 136,28

Despues de 2 semanas locas, parece que los leoncios nos dejan de nuevo comernos las migajas que les sobran.

edit: 136,36


----------



## FranR (21 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> A ver si afinamos
> 
> 8494-8442 que se quedó esa zona sin visitar ayer.
> 
> 8.564 está esperando Joselito





FranR dijo:


> Me lo traigo que queda en el olvido...posible recorrido 70 puntos, espero que no sean de sutura.



Hoy si, niveles tocados, ahora a dejarlo correr...¿Donde nos llevará?

Me tiene mosca el Sp y lo que dijo Luis de atentos al volumen en los 1,3K...ahora con pies de plomo.


----------



## ponzi (21 Mar 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Se dice, se comenta y se rumorea que la fusión de La Caixa y Banca Cívica se anuncia como muy tarde viernes.



Bienvenida seas Silenciosa, cuanto tiempo sin verte por estos lares. Banca civica vale lo que valen sus participaciones industriales, lo que no se si sera como bankia que al ser filial de bfa tienen a buen recaudo las participaciones mas valiosas. Me pregunto quien se quedara el truco-trato de halloween que bankia atesora en sus tripas ya solo queda una familia en la rifa y esa es la de Botin. Si llegase a suceder seria bastante surrealista banesto-bankia, bankinter-bankia,santander-bankia


----------



## Estilicón (21 Mar 2012)

No me he leído lo que habeis hablado del hilo, pero antes de empezar a leeros quiero decir:

"Yo estuve aquí"


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> No me he leído lo que habeis hablado del hilo, pero antes de empezar a leeros quiero decir:
> 
> "Yo estuve aquí"



pero si esto no es nada , pero ponga atencion por que nos vamos al guano


----------



## FranR (21 Mar 2012)

Los siguientes niveles abajo...son 416 yyyyyyyyy 298


GUA GUA GUANOOOOO






Por cierto Out...y si sube al nivel superior recargamos cortos. 494 ( y en su caso si el SP pierde los 1400)

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 16:09 ---------- El original se escribió a las 16:06 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Venga saltamos primer relevante y me reservo un memovox....









Este me gusta....


----------



## Janus (21 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hoy si, niveles tocados, ahora a dejarlo correr...¿Donde nos llevará?
> 
> Me tiene mosca el Sp y lo que dijo Luis de atentos al volumen en los 1,3K...ahora con pies de plomo.



Apple y los bancos usanos ahí siguen aunque no suben con alegría al uso.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (21 Mar 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> el otro dia escuche a alguien decir que deberia ser risk=1/reward=3, considerando que acertaremos solo un 66% de las ocasiones.
> 
> Creo que entiendo a lo que se refiere.



queria decir que acertaremos solo el 33% de las ocasiones, el 66% fallaremos.

sorry.


----------



## FranR (21 Mar 2012)

1398 ... ahí vamos a ver que hacen (si lo toca, que creo que tienen que tantearlo de nuevo)


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (21 Mar 2012)

sr. chinito: he estado mirandome la plataforma de IT Finance, que parece ser la misma que prorealtime. Puede contarnos donde se contrata el feed, o ya viene al contratar con IT Finance?


----------



## FranR (21 Mar 2012)

"niciado por *La vida es como Perdidos *
el otro dia escuche a alguien decir que deberia ser risk=1/reward=3, considerando que acertaremos solo un 66% de las ocasiones.

Creo que entiendo a lo que se refiere.

quería decir que acertaremos solo el 33% de las ocasiones, el 66% fallaremos.

sorry."

Eso nos daría una suma cero, suponiendo entradas del mismo volumen. 

El sistema de niveles da un alto porcentaje de aciertos, por lo que el ratio de riesgo se puede aumentar con la volatilidad.
Esto da más flexibilidad a la hora de plantear tácticas de entradas....

Al final todo se resume en lo más básico, intenta acertar la mayoría de las veces y no te juegues el cuello colocando stop antes de que te hagan mucha pupa.


----------



## Estilicón (21 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> L
> Por cierto Out...y si sube al nivel superior recargamos cortos. 494 ( y en su caso si el SP pierde los 1400)





Lo flipo.

:8:


----------



## FranR (21 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Lo flipo.
> 
> :8:



En eso estamos...y si vuelve a caer le digo que el Memovox me lo compro al lado de la Madeleine en una bonita tienda llamada Wempe.::

Ahora como el SP le de por pillar para arriba, tengo que ver donde venden estos modelos.


----------



## nombre (21 Mar 2012)

No me gustaria estar en la piel de Pandoro. Que stress debe tener!


----------



## ponzi (21 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Bienvenida seas Silenciosa, cuanto tiempo sin verte por estos lares. Banca civica vale lo que valen sus participaciones industriales, lo que no se si sera como bankia que al ser filial de bfa tienen a buen recaudo las participaciones mas valiosas. Me pregunto quien se quedara el truco-trato de halloween que bankia atesora en sus tripas ya solo queda una familia en la rifa y esa es la de Botin. Si llegase a suceder seria bastante surrealista banesto-bankia, bankinter-bankia,santander-bankia



www.google.es/imgres?imgurl=http://...a=X&ei=UfhpT82RLYrN0QXRgsX0CA&ved=0CA4Q9QEwAg


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Mar 2012)

Ahora estamos en un momento muy crítico.

Apuesto a que la próxima media hora se lía el taco gordo


----------



## Estilicón (21 Mar 2012)

Si no fuera por telefónica y repsol, la galleta hoy habría sido de impresión.


----------



## Ajetreo (21 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Si no fuera por telefónica y repsol, la galleta hoy habría sido de impresión.



La mia ha sido de buen tamaño


----------



## Adriangtir (21 Mar 2012)

nombre dijo:


> No me gustaria estar en la piel de Pandoro. Que stress debe tener!



Esta que no sabe si va o si viene...


----------



## Estilicón (21 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Usted lo que es es un marbado ejpeculador.
> ¿Su moneda no tendrá esta pinta, verdad?



La moneda de chinito es esta:







Cada vez que la lanza y sale el oso, zasca.::


----------



## ponzi (21 Mar 2012)

Abro largos con peq carga en Tef


----------



## Estilicón (21 Mar 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> La mia ha sido de buen tamaño



Vaya, pues lo siento. :

A mi hoy no me ha ido mal, para que negarlo. Además el giro se ha dado cuando acababa de bajar el SL, así que además de ir con la tendencia he tenido chorra y no me ha comido buena parte de las ganancias.

Otros días son al revés y me dan galletas como panes.Son días. Unos días te sale de cara y otro te sacuden por todos los lados.

Ánimo y suerte


----------



## FranR (21 Mar 2012)

Se están repartiendo guantazos como panes...ojo ahora al SP.

Podemos tener un cierre, digamos malillo.


----------



## @@strom (21 Mar 2012)

Ndx a punto de pasar el 2745.


----------



## faraico (21 Mar 2012)

Buenas tardes...

Sin apretar un botón puedo dar el día por bueno...ya que a punto he estado de intentar saltar al huerto de Botín a por unas naranjas en 6,29.....me hubiese llenado el culo de perdigones por valor de casi 200 euros.

Esperaremos, que el posible gap de mañana me suena como si soltasen a los perros....

A otra cosa:fiufiu:


----------



## Burbujilimo (21 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Buenas tardes...
> 
> Sin apretar un botón puedo dar el día por bueno...ya que a punto he estado de intentar saltar al huerto de Botín a por unas naranjas en 6,29.....me hubiese llenado el culo de perdigones por valor de casi 200 euros.
> 
> ...



Yo si he intentado volver al huerto de las IBEs a 4,580. Sigo corriendo para escapar de Pandoro... (SL en la resistencia de los 4,50), pero para mi que de esta no me escapo...


----------



## faraico (21 Mar 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Yo si he intentado volver al huerto de las IBEs a 4,580. Sigo corriendo para escapar de Pandoro... (SL en la resistencia de los 4,50), pero para mi que de esta no me escapo...



Si el SP cierra hoy más arriba de lo que está ahora no deberías tener problemas mañana en la apertura...

El SL lo hubiera puesto en 4,495....muchas veces tontea con el 4,50 y rebota ahí.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Mar 2012)

mantengo cortos con un par


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> La moneda de chinito es esta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No,no, el sabe por que lo digo. Créame, es la canadiense 

Por cierto, hoy buscando imágenes de joselito he encontrado esto....







:XX: que también viene al caso!


----------



## atman (21 Mar 2012)

Amos a ver... se supone que el Dow estaba adelantando el movimiento del SP y ya ha roto los mínimos de ayer... ¿a qué estamos esperando? ein...?

Estos últimos 45 minutos no se los cree nadie... para que luego hablen de chicharribex... señores, si los que pueden, se ponen...


----------



## Estilicón (21 Mar 2012)

Joder, vaya cierre. Se ha quedado en tierra de nadie. 

Ni la más mínima intuición de lo que hará mañana al abrir. Espero que mulder me aclare algo.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No,no, el sabe por que lo digo. Créame, es la canadiense



¿Y esta canadiense no puede ser?. 







O ahora que caigo ¿no será ese el pájarito que le sopla?. ienso:

Será mejor que me vaya a hacer ejercicio :cook:


----------



## Burbujilimo (21 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Si el SP cierra hoy más arriba de lo que está ahora no deberías tener problemas mañana en la apertura...
> 
> El SL lo hubiera puesto en 4,495....muchas veces tontea con el 4,50 y rebota ahí.



Bueno, si el SL realmente lo tengo en 4,490 , que el soporte fuerte está en los 4,50 y yo me explico bastante mal.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Elemental querido Estilicón, elemental. :Aplauso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Mar 2012)

Donde ha cerrado el dax? Pues donde me habian dicho. Eso si solo es para caer mas.






Pasa que como buen andaluz adoptado, la siesta es fundamental. Pero bueno un dia con 29 pipos no es mal dia, mañana mas y espero que mejor. Les leo.


----------



## Mulder (21 Mar 2012)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario negativo.

En esta sesión han empezado tranquilitos comprando un poco, pero pronto se han puesto a vender, al principio con mucha calma y con compras intercaladas para no llamar mucho la atención. Ha sido por la tarde cuando han empezado a meter toda la carne en el asador y han puesto el fuego al máximo.

La operación grande del día han sido 139 contratos de venta a las 15:55 en 8380, que realmente han sido 297 contratos. Pero hemos tenido operaciones camufladas como 123 contratos de compra a las 9:05, como decía antes han empezado el día comprando, pero inmediatamente (y digo exactamente tras la operación de compra) han vendido 104 contratos, con una ganancia de solo unos 10 puntos, esto lo cuento para que se imaginen la mala baba que destilaban hoy.

También hemos tenido otras operaciones camufladas como 129 ventas a las 9:40 entre 8535 y 8520, 108 ventas a las 13:20 entre 8470 y 8455, o las 193 ventas de las 14:55 entre 8445 y 8435.

El total de operaciones camufladas y la grande es de: 708 contratos vendidos.

En subasta han comprado 18 contratos.

En resumen, parece que a pesar de ocultar sus intenciones muy bien al inicio se han puesto poco a poco a vender con fuerza y empezar una buena distribución. El precio al final ha quedado un poco alejado de mínimos, la subasta no ha sido para tenerla en cuenta y el saldo ha quedado fuertemente negativo, por eso para mañana espero gap a la baja y/o bajadas durante la primera parte de la sesión.


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Mar 2012)

el SP no se mueve , es una piedra.....


----------



## FranR (21 Mar 2012)

Están esperando que suelten, caerán maduros.... se han quedado los peques solos ahí arriba negociando, cuando se den cuenta será tarde.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> el SP no se mueve , es una piedra.....



Algún ilustre comentó que para bajar hay, primero, que dejar de subir 

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 18:09 ---------- El original se escribió a las 18:09 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Están esperando que suelten, caerán maduros.... se han quedado los peques solos ahí arriba negociando, cuando se den cuenta será tarde.



MM dixit....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Mar 2012)

Yo it lo tengo con igmarkets. El it finance directo a particulares es el prorealtime creo.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 18:12 ---------- El original se escribió a las 18:09 ----------

Si los feed del it seran los mismos que te proporciona prorealtime, porque prorealtime es it finance.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 18:15 ---------- El original se escribió a las 18:12 ----------

Si busca por data feed, intente preguntarle al señor Pollastre, yo una vez le pregunte y se hizo el sueco. Le vigilo de cerca.


----------



## ponzi (21 Mar 2012)

m.europapress.es/economia/noticia-fed-obtuvo-2011-segundo-mayor-beneficio-historia-20120320181729.html

Ojo a la noticia.La fed ha activado el modo busca y captura hacia una nueva presa. Las dos ultimas veces que buscaron rentabilidad a su dinero la 1 en 2009 pusieron en modo maximus las bolsas y con la segunda sacaron tajada de la deuda y de paso liquidaron sus posiciones.


----------



## atman (21 Mar 2012)

A alguien le deja el foro acceder al menú de usuario?? quería buscar mensajes anteriores, pero no me deja... dentro de poc no me va a dejar ni postear... será calopez haciendo baneos parciales o algo... =^_^=


----------



## Silenciosa (21 Mar 2012)

atman dijo:


> A alguien le deja el foro acceder al menú de usuario?? quería buscar mensajes anteriores, pero no me deja... dentro de poc no me va a dejar ni postear... será calopez haciendo baneos parciales o algo... =^_^=



A mi tampoco, y tengo un MP pendiente de leer...eso me da una rabia horrible.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...









 Ale que pasen buena tarde!
Esta noche cuelgo el gráfico de patriot que se lo debo al maestro Janus.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 18:44 ---------- El original se escribió a las 18:44 ----------




Silenciosa dijo:


> A mi tampoco, y tengo un MP pendiente de leer...eso me da una rabia horrible.



Es de pandoro, que quiere verla :XX:
Ale, ahora si! hasta luego!


----------



## The Hellion (21 Mar 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Yo si he intentado volver al huerto de las IBEs a 4,580. *Sigo corriendo para escapar de Pandoro*... (SL en la resistencia de los 4,50), pero para mi que de esta no me escapo...



Orzowei también lo intentó, pero acabó atrayendo a toda la tribu... y no vea cómo le pusieron. 

Mejor sí, véalo aquí:
Orzowei - Oliver Onions sigla integrale Italiana serie Tv 1977 - YouTube


----------



## atman (21 Mar 2012)

Yo quería buscar mensajes anteriores de otro usuario de este hilo... de uno que se prodiga poquito por aquí y cuya última/últimas aparicion/es se me escaparon. Ahora no consigo encontrarlas. He probado a googlear, pero los nombres de los users parece que no computan.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 19:06 ---------- El original se escribió a las 18:59 ----------

ajusto 3 puntos el SL. 1412. el vix, aguantar.


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Mar 2012)

Yo entro sin problema en los perfiles.


----------



## atman (21 Mar 2012)

ajustado a 1409.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 20:16 ---------- El original se escribió a las 19:33 ----------

comienzo ultima hora. subida inicial y luego torta... ¿hace?


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Mar 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/members/nombre usuario.html

Ejemplo
Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Perfil: atman

Es esto lo que buscas?


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Mar 2012)

marditoh gringos


----------



## FranR (21 Mar 2012)

atman dijo:


> Yo quería buscar mensajes anteriores de otro usuario de este hilo... de uno que se prodiga poquito por aquí y cuya última/últimas aparicion/es se me escaparon. Ahora no consigo encontrarlas. He probado a googlear, pero los nombres de los users parece que no computan.
> 
> ---------- Mensaje añadido a las 19:06 ---------- El original se escribió a las 18:59 ----------
> 
> ajusto 3 puntos el SL. 1412. el vix, aguantar.



A ver si le podemos ayudar, diga los usuarios y buscamos juntos.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 20:54 ---------- El original se escribió a las 20:46 ----------

Por cierto picado del SP para no ir a ninguna parte, jornada sosa a más no poder.

Se ve que no terminan de rematar la faena.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Mar 2012)

Publicidad - elEconomista.es

nacionalizar o no nacionalizar 

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 20:56 ---------- El original se escribió a las 20:56 ----------

vamos gringos hijoeputas :Baile:


----------



## Estilicón (21 Mar 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> A mi tampoco, y tengo un MP pendiente de leer...eso me da una rabia horrible.



A mi me pasa a veces, sobretodo con el chrome. Al final leo el mp pasando por el panel de control, en lugar de pulsar sobre mensajes privados.


----------



## Claca (21 Mar 2012)

Seguimos muy laterales ¿no?







Por cierto, voten:

Sentimiento de Mercado


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Seguimos muy laterales ¿no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la lateralidad se acaba , ahora lo que toca es verticalidad


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> A mi me pasa a veces, sobretodo con el chrome. Al final leo el mp pasando por el panel de control, en lugar de pulsar sobre mensajes privados.



¿Mensajitos privados? Uy uy uy.

Esto me recuerda a que yo esta noche he soñado con un forero... conocía a un chico monísimo y me decía su nick y era forero de burbuja, bueno, de este hilo.

¿Estaré demasiado enganchada al hilo?


----------



## Claca (21 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la lateralidad se acaba , ahora lo que toca es verticalidad



De momento, indicios de caídas, 0. Es lo que hay, a mí también me gustaría ver picados, pero por ahora no tenemos señales de que eso vaya a suceder y no, no me vale que siempre repitas lo mismo, que así, como el reloj roto, alguna vez acertarás.

Por otra parte, yo creo que el IBEX tiene potencial para poner a prueba de nuevo la parte alta del lateral, que además encajaría muy bien con lo que estoy siguiendo del índice.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 21:13 ---------- El original se escribió a las 21:11 ----------




Silenciosa dijo:


> A mi tampoco, y tengo un MP pendiente de leer...eso me da una rabia horrible.



Si es un poema con faltas de ortografía y rimas tan entrañables como "eres mi sol, por ti compraría repsol", es probable que el mensaje sea mío. 

PD: La foto no es pedofilia, soy yo. Y ya crecerá con la edad, me lo ha dicho el médico.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> De momento, indicios de caídas, 0. Es lo que hay, a mí también me gustaría ver picados, pero por ahora no tenemos señales de que eso vaya a suceder y no, no me vale que siempre repitas lo mismo, que así, como el reloj roto, alguna vez acertarás.
> 
> Por otra parte, yo creo que el IBEX tiene potencial para poner a prueba de nuevo la parte alta del lateral, que además encajaría muy bien con lo que estoy siguiendo del índice.
> 
> ...



si encaja con tu vision del mercado entonces no va a suceder , es que es de cajon


----------



## Claca (21 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si encaja con tu vision del mercado entonces no va a suceder , es que es de cajon



Es probable, me equivoco con frecuencia.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Es probable, me equivoco con frecuencia.



por eso lo decia ienso:


----------



## credulo (21 Mar 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Esto me recuerda a que yo esta noche he soñado con un forero... conocía a un chico monísimo y me decía su nick y era forero de burbuja, bueno, de este hilo.
> 
> ¿Estaré demasiado enganchada al hilo?



Este post sin nombres no vale nada. :

Podemos hacer una porra para averiguar con quién ha soñado pecata y jugarnos 5000 gamesas.


----------



## kemao2 (21 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> por eso lo decia ienso:




Eres un crack :


----------



## faraico (21 Mar 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Mensajitos privados? Uy uy uy.
> 
> Esto me recuerda a que yo esta noche he soñado con un forero... conocía a un chico monísimo y me decía su nick y era forero de burbuja, bueno, de este hilo.
> 
> ¿Estaré demasiado enganchada al hilo?



Pero diga el nombre, no nos deje así...ienso:

Está claro que si le gustan maduritos este es su sitio...o esa impresión me da a mi::


----------



## Estilicón (21 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Pero diga el nombre, no nos deje así...ienso:
> 
> Está claro que si le gustan maduritos este es su sitio...o esa impresión me da a mi::



Pues yo creo que aquí hay gente que tiene menos años de los que piensas. Lo digo por cuando hablamos de aquellas grandes obras maestras de nuestra época: bola de dragón, el guerrero americano 2 ::.


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Mar 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Mensajitos privados? Uy uy uy.
> 
> Esto me recuerda a que yo esta noche he soñado con un forero... conocía a un chico monísimo y me decía su nick y era forero de burbuja, bueno, de este hilo.
> 
> ¿Estaré demasiado enganchada al hilo?



Vigila que hay mucho pirata suelto


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Mar 2012)

el ibex esta metido en lateral que casi con toda seguridad rompera a la baja , atrapado entre la alcista de largo y una bajista de medio , lo mas curioso es que ya ni puede alcanzar la bajista de medio y una simple bajista de corto es capaz de tirarla . 



MV cree que tendremos rebotito en 7700 para inmediatamente guanear en serio , podria coincidir con un rebote en 1340 sp500 para formar un H-C-H


----------



## FranR (21 Mar 2012)




----------



## faraico (21 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Pues yo creo que aquí hay gente que tiene menos años de los que piensas. Lo digo por cuando hablamos de aquellas grandes obras maestras de nuestra época: bola de dragón, el guerrero americano 2 ::.




Si bien por esos temas que comentas me da a mi que algunos pueden/podemos estar por debajo de 40 algunos...si bien la mayoría la veo por encima de 40.....así que cambiemos maduritos por cuarentones....

No se vayan a enfadar:cook:


----------



## FranR (21 Mar 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Mensajitos privados? Uy uy uy.
> 
> Esto me recuerda a que yo esta noche he soñado con un forero... conocía a un chico monísimo y me decía su nick y era forero de burbuja, bueno, de este hilo.
> 
> ¿Estaré demasiado enganchada al hilo?









::::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Vigila que hay mucho pirata suelto



Que?Como?mande?


----------



## FranR (21 Mar 2012)

Yo conocí a Naranjito cuando era muyyyy jovencito, como que jugaba con un peluche de él...y citronio

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 21:38 ---------- El original se escribió a las 21:37 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que?Como?mande?



Estamos ligando...adelante.


----------



## Silenciosa (21 Mar 2012)

CaixaBank, a la espera de cerrar la auditora para decidir sobre Banca Cvica

Tienen que tomar una decisión antes del viernes que viene y aún no tienen los resultados la auditoría...ay que me LOL.

Mañana en el consejo dan el ok y el viernes lo anuncian.


----------



## ponzi (21 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Si bien por esos temas que comentas me da a mi que algunos pueden/podemos estar por debajo de 40 algunos...si bien la mayoría la veo por encima de 40.....así que cambiemos maduritos por cuarentones....
> 
> No se vayan a enfadar:cook:



Yo creo que el 75% de la campana de gauss de burbujeros esta entre los 25 y 35 años


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Vigila que hay mucho pirata suelto



Se equivoca usted.


----------



## FranR (21 Mar 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Tienen que tomar una decisión antes del viernes que viene y aún no tienen los resultados la auditoría...ay que me LOL.
> 
> Mañana en el consejo dan el ok y el viernes lo anuncian.



Hola, bienvenida estamos ligando y de momento estamos 3 hombres 1 mujer y un pirata.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Mar 2012)

Vemos como TEF fracasa frente a la bajista de corto , esta clarisimo


----------



## faraico (21 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo creo que el 75% de la campana de gauss de burbujeros esta entre los 25 y 35 años



Pues fíjese, yo veía ese 75% en más de 35 años....no sé, serán impresiones mías:rolleye:


----------



## FranR (21 Mar 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Se equivoca usted.


----------



## Silenciosa (21 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hola, bienvenida estamos ligando y de momento estamos 3 hombres 1 mujer y un pirata.



Y yo leyendo de economía.

Ya lo decía mi madre..así no llegarás a ningún sitio.

3 hombres, una mujer y 1 pirata? estoooooo a que hora es la orgía??? es que yo mañana madrugo y eso...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo creo que el 75% de la campana de gauss de burbujeros esta entre los 25 y 35 años



Totalmente de acuerdo. Los aficionados al hilo somos, aparte de unos genios del humos, marvadoh ejpeculadoreh, o al menos se hace lo que se puede. Es bien sabido que de todos los que lo intentan, pocos terminan consiguiéndolo, por lo que lo normal es que terminen por abandonar el hilo. Quedando la soldadesca del hilo formada por la gacelería más jóven, algún gacelón resabiado, acabando por los maestros y demas deidades.

A todo esto,¿con quien tiene Pecata sueños marranetes?


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


>



Claca tampoco, sería delito. 
Ni el gato de cola gorda tampoco.
Vamos estrechando el cerco.


----------



## Adriangtir (21 Mar 2012)

Sr. FranR es usted un anciano, cuando yo nací naranjito había fallecido lamentablemente XD.

Sra. (o srta.) Pecata tiene a medio hilo en vilo...


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A todo esto,¿con quien tiene Pecata sueños marranetes?



¡No ha sido marranete! ¡No era sexual!
Solo he dicho que era un chico guapo y forero de aquí. Pero no ha habido tiempo a intimar, ha sonado el despertador.


----------



## FranR (21 Mar 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Y yo leyendo de economía.
> 
> Ya lo decía mi madre..así no llegarás a ningún sitio.
> 
> 3 hombres, una mujer y 1 pirata? estoooooo a que hora es la orgía??? es que yo mañana madrugo y eso...



He recordado este vídeo...no se lo pierdan.

Solo 5 minutos y lo recomiendo.

¿Montamos un trío? - YouTube


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hola, bienvenida estamos ligando y de momento estamos 3 hombres 1 mujer y un pirata.



¿que cojones significa ..._y un pirata_?

¿?¿?








---------- Mensaje añadido a las 21:54 ---------- El original se escribió a las 21:51 ----------




pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡No ha sido marranete! ¡No era sexual!
> Solo he dicho que era un chico guapo y forero de aquí. Pero no ha habido tiempo a intimar, ha sonado el despertador.



Bueno, bueno, no ha pasado nada pero no por sus oníricas ganas, si no por la infortunada interrupción del despertador :XX:


----------



## FranR (21 Mar 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Claca tampoco, sería delito.
> Ni el gato de cola gorda tampoco.
> Vamos estrechando el cerco.









1---2----3.... Mortadelo quedan pocos para elegir. ::::

Por cierto, como pase por aquí Calopez nos manda a guardería y si lee a Silenciosa a veteranos de cabeza.


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Mar 2012)

Hagan sus apuestas, hay 5000 gamesas en juego, premio suculento donde los haya y con gran posibilidad de revalorización.


----------



## Estilicón (21 Mar 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> CaixaBank, a la espera de cerrar la auditora para decidir sobre Banca Cvica
> 
> Tienen que tomar una decisión antes del viernes que viene y aún no tienen los resultados la auditoría...ay que me LOL.
> 
> Mañana en el consejo dan el ok y el viernes lo anuncian.



Lleva moviéndose entre los 2,20 - 2,40 ni recuerdo. De todas maneras, si hay movimiento, va a ser pronto. Hoy a principio de sesión han hecho una barrida de stops descarada (-5% del sopetón), para luego ir subiendo sin prisa pero sin pausa hasta un 6%. Pero la subasta ha sido negativa. Un buen petardazo (si ocurriera) debería mandarla a 2,60. Ahí yo les daba voleta.

Yo pensaba que se la iba a quedar la kutxa. Tenía el capital para abordar la operación y geográficamente le venía de perlas porque le permitía ganar mercado en terrenos como Navarra o Burgos con lo que su "expansión" quedaba niquelada.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2012)

A ver, que yo recuerde, el único que comentó que era guapetón, fue el sr. ghkghk. Quizás sta PEcata lo leyó y lo llevó a sus fantasias oníricas.


----------



## Ajetreo (21 Mar 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Mensajitos privados? Uy uy uy.
> 
> Esto me recuerda a que yo esta noche he soñado con un forero... conocía a un chico monísimo y me decía su nick y era forero de burbuja, bueno, de este hilo.
> 
> ¿Estaré demasiado enganchada al hilo?



Y como acaba, bien o mal convirtiendose en pesadilla al comprobar que ese chico monísimo al quitarse el disfraz era el mismisimo PG :´´(


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Por cierto, como pase por aquí Calopez nos manda a guardería y si lee a Silenciosa a veteranos de cabeza.



A mi me paga calopez, si hay muchas visitas al hilo saca más pastuki.
Y no van a venir visitantes a ver gráficos ni cosas de esas que postean ustedes, ¿no?

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 22:03 ---------- El original se escribió a las 22:01 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A ver, que yo recuerde, el único que comentó que era guapetón, fue el sr. ghkghk. Quizás sta PEcata lo leyó y lo llevó a sus fantasias oníricas.



Premio para el piratón.
No recuerdo yo haberlo leído pero quizás lo hice y quedó en mi subconsciente...

Espero que no se enfade conmigo... ha sido el subconsciente.


----------



## FranR (21 Mar 2012)

La mente puede jugar malas pasadas...

Joven?
Guapo?
Apuesto?







ES PANDORO...

y en ese Meybas le caben las 5000 gamesas y unas cuantas Iberdrolas.


----------



## Adriangtir (21 Mar 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> A mi me paga calopez, si hay muchas visitas al hilo saca más pastuki.
> Y no van a venir visitantes a ver gráficos ni cosas de esas que postean ustedes, ¿no?
> 
> ---------- Mensaje añadido a las 22:03 ---------- El original se escribió a las 22:01 ----------
> ...



Como lo lea la Seña de GHKGHK se va a poner esto interesante ::

Salsa rosa cotiza XD


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> A mi me paga calopez, si hay muchas visitas al hilo saca más pastuki.
> Y no van a venir visitantes a ver gráficos ni cosas de esas que postean ustedes, ¿no?
> 
> ---------- Mensaje añadido a las 22:03 ---------- El original se escribió a las 22:01 ----------
> ...









quiero mis Gamesas!!


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Mar 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Y yo leyendo de economía.
> 
> Ya lo decía mi madre..así no llegarás a ningún sitio.
> 
> 3 hombres, una mujer y 1 pirata? estoooooo a que hora es la orgía??? es que yo mañana madrugo y eso...



El juego de la estación........ un día maquinista y otro, último vagón.

Yo me pido último vagón siempre ::


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> El juego de la estación........ un día maquinista y otro, último vagón.
> 
> Yo me pido último vagón siempre ::



En un rato me voy a dormir, espero que este jueguecito no sea la inspiración para mi sueño de hoy...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> En un rato me voy a dormir, espero que este jueguecito no sea la inspiración para mi sueño de hoy...



Pues como sueñe que va de último vagón... ::


----------



## Janus (21 Mar 2012)

atman dijo:


> A alguien le deja el foro acceder al menú de usuario?? quería buscar mensajes anteriores, pero no me deja... dentro de poc no me va a dejar ni postear... será calopez haciendo baneos parciales o algo... =^_^=




Probad sobre el link con el botón derecho y abrir en nueva pestaña.


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Mar 2012)

guybrush_threepwood dijo:


> pues como sueñe que va de último vagón... ::



:XX: :XX: :xx:

Acabo de recordar lo "mal" que se pasa leyendo este foro en la oficina..... y lo mucho que se nota que no estás trabajando.


----------



## Janus (21 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Pero diga el nombre, no nos deje así...ienso:
> 
> Está claro que si le gustan maduritos este es su sitio...o esa impresión me da a mi::



Yo tengo 38 por lo que estoy hecho un torete 

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 22:32 ---------- El original se escribió a las 22:26 ----------




FranR dijo:


> La mente puede jugar malas pasadas...
> 
> Joven?
> Guapo?
> ...



Cómo os gustan tanto los negritos!!!!, uno negro y el otro vestido de negro.


----------



## bertok (21 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El SP manda.
> 
> Si hoy le da por corregir hasta el entorno de 1395, veremos al chulibex por debajo de 8420.
> 
> Ahora mismo me marca 8535 en IG Markets.



Ha llegado a los 8428. Esos niveles son relevantes y estaba cantado que los iba a tocar, lo extraño es que el SP apenas ha bajado.

Síntomas de debilidad manifiesta, como desde hace muchos meses.

Veo caídas pronunciadas en el Chulibex pero no olviden el Stop Loss (está muy peligroso).

Suerte


----------



## Janus (21 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ha llegado a los 8428. Esos niveles son relevantes y estaba cantado que los iba a tocar, lo extraño es que el SP apenas ha bajado.
> 
> Síntomas de debilidad manifiesta, como desde hace muchos meses.
> 
> ...



En el timeframe de horas se puede ver muy bien que hay una vela "maestra" perfecta de 15:00 a 16:00. Las velas posteriores ni han superado el máximo de la "maestra" ni el mínimo. La teoría dice que tras mas de 4 velas posteriores sin hacerlo ...... será una señal de movimiento probable según salga por encima o por debajo.

Ahí queda una pequeña técnica.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Mar 2012)

El Pandoro despachando con el chatín. Que tiempos


----------



## ponzi (21 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Los aficionados al hilo somos, aparte de unos genios del humos, marvadoh ejpeculadoreh, o al menos se hace lo que se puede. Es bien sabido que de todos los que lo intentan, pocos terminan consiguiéndolo, por lo que lo normal es que terminen por abandonar el hilo. Quedando la soldadesca del hilo formada por la gacelería más jóven, algún gacelón resabiado, acabando por los maestros y demas deidades.
> 
> A todo esto,¿con quien tiene Pecata sueños marranetes?





faraico dijo:


> Pues fíjese, yo veía ese 75% en más de 35 años....no sé, serán impresiones mías:rolleye:



La aversión al riesgo va disminuyendo a la par que aumenta la edad.
Hay muchas estadísticas que lo demuestran.
El perfil inversor especulador entre 25-35 años es el que mayor atracción muestra hacia el riesgo y cuanta mas edad tenga mas conservador se vuelve a la par que mas sabio. Principalmente ver como te has pegado unas cuantas galletas o como se las han dado personas que has conocido da un plus que solo se puede conseguir con el tiempo.

Luego usando la lógica encajas determinadas piezas :

Internet - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Internet floreció en la década de los 90 pero casi nadie tenia acceso ni a un ordenador ni mucho menos a una conexión.
En 1996 comprarse un ordenador bastante simplón ascendería a unas 250000 ptas.Así que lo lógico sería que la mayoría del público accediese a un ordenador y a internet por el 2000 año que con el boom las inversiones en capital redujeron significativamente los costes de producción haciendo disminuir notablemente los precios.En este primer momento de media los foreros deberían encontrarse entre los 15-25 años de edad. Haciendo una proyección hacia el 2012 (27-37 años). Si a esto le sumas un determinado error en valor absoluto 
de 2 años , nos encontramos con un público objetivo que debería rondar (25-39).
Otra prueba que valida esta hipotesis:

Mas de un forero sobre todo amantes del riesgo han posteado sobre Dragon ball.

Dragon Ball - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Comic que apareció en 1984 y cuya serie empezó a coger bastante protagonismo en nuestro país (1990-1992), así que los foreros que lo hayan mencionado si ponemos que lo verían entre los 5-10 años a día de hoy deberían tener entre 27-32 años de media.

Dejo inaugurado el post al friki del día :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Mar 2012)




----------



## ponzi (21 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> He recordado este vídeo...no se lo pierdan.
> 
> Solo 5 minutos y lo recomiendo.
> 
> ¿Montamos un trío? - YouTube



Buenísimo ...Esta visto que con risas las perdidas de ibe se llevan mejor


----------



## Ajetreo (21 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> La aversión al riesgo va disminuyendo a la par que aumenta la edad.
> Hay muchas estadísticas que lo demuestran.
> El perfil inversor especulador entre 25-35 años es el que mayor atracción muestra hacia el riesgo y cuanta mas edad tenga mas conservador se vuelve a la par que mas sabio. Principalmente ver como te has pegado unas cuantas galletas o como se las han dado personas que has conocido da un plus que solo se puede conseguir con el tiempo.
> 
> ...



Pues yo le jod... toda la deductiva Serlok... Aún siendo la yaya del foro, con la edad aumenta mi afición al riesgo, total para pagarse el entierro siempre hay tiempo. Eso si mis tres primeros ordenadores costaron los tres 250.000 pts... Siempre costaban lo mismo pero jo, que diferencia del primer mac, con el sistema operativo en el diskete al de colorines... 
Si hacemos porra apuesto por distribución bimodal, con pico en los 33 y los 43, Claca fuera claro outsider


----------



## bertok (21 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Buenísimo ...Esta visto que con risas las perdidas de ibe se llevan mejor



:XX::XX::XX::XX: a lo Royal Rumble :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (22 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> He recordado este vídeo...no se lo pierdan.
> 
> Solo 5 minutos y lo recomiendo.
> 
> ¿Montamos un trío? - YouTube



:XX:

Muchas gracias, necesitaba algo así )

PD: Para el estudio demográfico del hilo: aquí uno más cerca de los 30 que de los 40, aunque conocí a Naranjito :fiufiu:


----------



## Claca (22 Mar 2012)

Sobre REPSOL:



Claca dijo:


> Sí... puede que a corto plazo den alguna alegría y se acerquen a los 20, pero de momento siguen muy bajistas de cara al medio plazo; no ha dado tiempo a realizar un suelo consistente y mira, en cambio, lo mucho que se esmeraron en el techo.



Bueno, ya las tenemos sobre los 20 y más, pero eso, que era muy probable teniendo en cuenta las últimas sesiones y cómo aguataba el soporte, de momento no deja de ser un rebote "técnico":







Entre los 21,20 y los 20,20 tiene un eurillo muy jodido, que con la presencia de la pivot supone una prueba muy difícil para un valor que ha realizado un techo con tanto mimo en el último año. Por ahora todo apunta a que sólo está purgando la enorme sobreventa acumulada y que, por lo tanto, son de esperar nuevas caídas en el medio plazo.


----------



## ponzi (22 Mar 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Pues yo le jod... toda la deductiva Serlok... Aún siendo la yaya del foro, con la edad aumenta mi afición al riesgo, total para pagarse el entierro siempre hay tiempo. Eso si mis tres primeros ordenadores costaron los tres 250.000 pts... Siempre costaban lo mismo pero jo, que diferencia del primer mac, con el sistema operativo en el diskete al de colorines...
> Si hacemos porra apuesto por distribución bimodal, con pico en los 33 y los 43, Claca fuera claro outsider



Tampoco eres tan arriesgada. Casi toda tu operativa se basa en acciones y hasta ahora no sueles asumir riesgos excesivos.
Es lo que tienen las estadísticas , ya se sabe una persona puede tener la temperatura perfecta con la cabeza en el horno y los pies en el congelador.
¿Tu base estaría entre los 33-43?


----------



## Ajetreo (22 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Tampoco eres tan arriesgada. Casi toda tu operativa se basa en acciones y hasta ahora no sueles asumir riesgos excesivos.
> Es lo que tienen las estadísticas , ya se sabe una persona puede tener la temperatura perfecta con la cabeza en el horno y los pies en el congelador.
> ¿Tu base estaría entre los 33-43?



Mi apuesta es que la edad del personal tiene dos picos, uno en 33 y otro en 43, yo estaría en el siguiente número si esto fuera una serie, pero no de estas






Sino de estas






Hasta mañana, pórtense bien en sueños (Pecata disfruta)


----------



## Estilicón (22 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Comic que apareció en 1984 y cuya serie empezó a coger bastante protagonismo en nuestro país (1990-1992), así que los foreros que lo hayan mencionado si ponemos que lo verían entre los 5-10 años a día de hoy deberían tener entre 27-32 años de media.
> 
> Dejo inaugurado el post al friki del día :ouch:



Con 5 años no te podrías acordar de esa serie. Yo subiría unos años ese intervalo :fiufiu:.


----------



## ponzi (22 Mar 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> :XX:
> 
> Muchas gracias, necesitaba algo así )
> 
> PD: Para el estudio demográfico del hilo: aquí uno más cerca de los 30 que de los 40, aunque conocí a Naranjito :fiufiu:





bertok dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX: a lo Royal Rumble :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:





Ajetreo dijo:


> Pues yo le jod... toda la deductiva Serlok... Aún siendo la yaya del foro, con la edad aumenta mi afición al riesgo, total para pagarse el entierro siempre hay tiempo. Eso si mis tres primeros ordenadores costaron los tres 250.000 pts... Siempre costaban lo mismo pero jo, que diferencia del primer mac, con el sistema operativo en el diskete al de colorines...
> Si hacemos porra apuesto por distribución bimodal, con pico en los 33 y los 43, Claca fuera claro outsider



Mi aportación a las risas del foro.Va por el 100% del foro (1-110) años

"la edad de los metales"

El Club de la comedia Leo Harlem- soy un golfo - YouTube

Para los amantas del gintonic

LEO HARLEM - El alcohol, medicina popular de toda la vida (el Club de la Comedia) - YouTube


----------



## atman (22 Mar 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Mensajitos privados? Uy uy uy.
> 
> Esto me recuerda a que yo esta noche he soñado con un forero... conocía a un chico monísimo y me decía su nick y era forero de burbuja, bueno, de este hilo.
> 
> ¿Estaré demasiado enganchada al hilo?




Yo venía a postear algo pero después de lo leído en las últimas páginas... se me ha olvidado lo que era... ::


----------



## ponzi (22 Mar 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Mi apuesta es que la edad del personal tiene dos picos, uno en 33 y otro en 43, yo estaría en el siguiente número si esto fuera una serie, pero no de estas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como somos gente peculiar diremos que nos encontramos dentro de la serie fibonacci entre los 13 y 55 años 

Sucesión de Fibonacci - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 01:16 ---------- El original se escribió a las 00:54 ----------




Estilicón dijo:


> Con 5 años no te podrías acordar de esa serie. Yo subiría unos años ese intervalo :fiufiu:.



A partir de los 3 años los niños son como esponjas. 5-6 años es una edad bastante factible


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Mar 2012)

Buenos días...

China Factory Activity Shrinks for Fifth Month: HSBC Flash PMI


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Mar 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> :XX:
> 
> Muchas gracias, necesitaba algo así )
> 
> PD: Para el estudio demográfico del hilo: aquí uno más cerca de los 30 que de los 40, aunque conocí a Naranjito :fiufiu:



Yo a la misma distancia de los 30 que de los 40.
(Y no se me líen con escalas aritméticas y logarítmicas esta vez, por favor).


----------



## Adriangtir (22 Mar 2012)

Claca revela tu edad que creo que me quedo solo por debajo de los 30 de manera notable XD


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Mar 2012)

guanos dias


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2012)

¿Visitamos los 831x hoy? o


----------



## FranR (22 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Visitamos los 831x hoy? o



476-*396*-326

y OJO 612

Dax
7.104-*7.012*

6.944


----------



## credulo (22 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Visitamos los 831x hoy? o



Me da a mi que no, no creo que bajemos mucho más que ayer.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2012)

credulo dijo:


> Me da a mi que no, no creo que bajemos mucho más que ayer.



Yo también tengo mis dudas, y como somos dos gacelas,ues apliquémosnos el sentimiento contrario ::


----------



## Claca (22 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Claca revela tu edad que creo que me quedo solo por debajo de los 30 de manera notable XD



Sin el permiso de mis padres no puedo, lo siento.


----------



## ASAKOPACO (22 Mar 2012)

Buenos días tiernas gacelas y gacelones!!
Diviértanse en lo posible y no olviden que Pandoro está en la vuelta de la esquina esperando un descuido.
Zonas relevantes por arriba 8600-8684.
Zonas relevantes por abajo 8406-8297.
Parece que como dijo Mulder ayer, abriremos ligeramente en rojo.


----------



## Mulder (22 Mar 2012)

A los buenos días!

Estas últimas sesiones mi p-AI está sirviendo de poco como predictor de la sesión porque entre las 8 y las 9 ya se cubre una buena parte del objetivo.

Por eso ahora el sistema me marca un lateral con un 55% de largos, pero los leoncios ya andan vendiendo un poco a estas horas, con estos mimbres podríamos tener una sesión similar a la de ayer, goteo de largos al principio para luego caer abruptamente pero con rangos de bajada no demasiado amplios.


----------



## ASAKOPACO (22 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Estas últimas sesiones mi p-AI está sirviendo de poco como predictor de la sesión porque entre las 8 y las 9 ya se cubre una buena parte del objetivo.
> 
> Por eso ahora el sistema me marca un lateral con un 55% de largos, pero los leoncios ya andan vendiendo un poco a estas horas, con estos mimbres podríamos tener una sesión similar a la de ayer, goteo de largos al principio para luego caer abruptamente pero con rangos de bajada no demasiado amplios.



Parece que Cárpatos piensa como usted.

Apertura Mercados dia 22 de Marzo por Jose L Carpatos de Serenity Markets - YouTube


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Mar 2012)

se acercan las plusvis :baba:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2012)

Venga leoncios vended! :baba:


----------



## FranR (22 Mar 2012)

EL pato que se nos olvidaaaa

GUA GUA GUANOOOO







---------- Mensaje añadido a las 09:10 ---------- El original se escribió a las 09:08 ----------



Se ha frenado el desplome...¿que ha pasado?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2012)

A mi me gusta esta para celebrar las plusvis!







¿que ha pasado? QUe P.G. ha posteado! :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Mar 2012)

PMI manufacturero de francia pasa a 47,6 desde 50


----------



## Adriangtir (22 Mar 2012)

Así me siento hoy:







De momento consolidados 120 pipos del ibex protegidos por SL.

En el Dax cerré ayer para disfrutar de las plusvis.

A ver si esto me da una alegría y Tounel puede pasar a certificar el Ibex.


----------



## FranR (22 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Así me siento hoy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OLEEEE

Yo voy a empezar a colocar un Stop a las posiciones en Ibex...tendremos que coger aire.

Llevo dos días de pelotazos buenos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2012)

Que bonito seria que el ibex, en escala minutos, esté construyendo una trampa para los toros. Creyendo estos que va a rebotar hasta algún fibo, haga plof....... pabajo con ganas.... :baba:

de todas formas SP +100 pipos


----------



## ASAKOPACO (22 Mar 2012)

Vamos al lío.

Largo en 8335 f, stop ajustadito,objetivo 8410.:


----------



## FranR (22 Mar 2012)

Suerte Hamijo...pero la vuelta puede estar un poco por debajo de 400 (c)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2012)

¿Como puede ser que el chuli ame tanto a los fibos....? :o
Si esta serie termina en 8382.... es para hartarse de reir....


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Mar 2012)

Uy uy Pepon ronda,.... y Pandoro audita


----------



## AssGaper (22 Mar 2012)

jajajja, menudo velazo rojo. patadon en el pecho.


----------



## Adriangtir (22 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Uy uy Pepon ronda,.... y Pandoro audita



Hay alguien que le quiere mal en el Ibex, usted dice esto y el ibex cae a plomo para dejarle mal.

Que mala gente pulula por este mundo...


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Mar 2012)

vamos pabajo cojones ya


----------



## FranR (22 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Suerte Hamijo...pero la vuelta puede estar un poco por debajo de 400 (c)



Algunas veces me da coraje acertar así...espero que siga vivo hamijo


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Mar 2012)

plusvis , hoy MV va a dejar la huelga de hambre :


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Mar 2012)

Hoy toca velón tipo 5 de Enero


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Mar 2012)

:XX: aguantar los cortos , dejad correr las plusvis por el amor de lol :ouch:


----------



## ASAKOPACO (22 Mar 2012)

Pandoro hizo su trabajo.:´(


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Mar 2012)

Con un poco de prisa, las caidas continuaron, bien por el pajaro. Hasta el 6970 tenia target. Pero las caidas pueden quedarse con nosotros durante unos cuantos dias mas, bueno ya contare que me traen estos pajaros. Suerte y plusvis.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Mar 2012)

Pues a riesgo de equivocarme si el SP no pierde los 1392 esto se pone bien para los toritos


----------



## Burbujilimo (22 Mar 2012)

Ale, mandrileado en mi último intento de hurtar manzanas.

Menudo hostión hoy, ¿es el comienzo del guanazo de verdad?


----------



## Adriangtir (22 Mar 2012)

Me siento pletórico, estoy por cerrar ya (no solo la plataforma, también el despacho) y pillar un poquito de joselito con un poquito de tinto del weno y disfrutar del bello día que hace XD


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Me siento pletórico, estoy por cerrar ya (no solo la plataforma, también el despacho) y pillar un poquito de joselito con un poquito de tinto del weno y disfrutar del bello día que hace XD



¿ esta corto en ibex ? aguante por lo menos hasta fin de mes , espero ver ibex en 7700 y sp500 en 1340 para rebote 

pero por el amor de lol espere a fin de mes :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2012)

ostras! cada vez que me levanto de la silla, guanazo!


----------



## atman (22 Mar 2012)

Pues ya sabe Guybrush... arriba, abajo, arriba, abajo... uno... dos... uno... dos...


----------



## Kujire (22 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pues a riesgo de equivocarme si el SP no pierde los 1392 esto se pone bien para los toritos







_SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL

SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL

SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL

SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL_


----------



## FranR (22 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ostras! cada vez que me levanto de la silla, guanazo!



Trabaje cuádriceps y glúteo a tope...pero lo segundo que no sea con Pandoro


----------



## Adriangtir (22 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ostras! cada vez que me levanto de la silla, guanazo!



Solo funciona el hecho de levantarse o también el de no volver a sentarse?

Estoy por mandarle algunos euros para que baje al bar y (de píe) se tome algo.


----------



## FranR (22 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> 476-*396*-326
> 
> y OJO 612
> 
> ...



Quiero mis thanks hasta los 2000 ::

Ah y el Memovox!!!!!


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ostras! cada vez que me levanto de la silla, guanazo!


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Mar 2012)

PMI manufacturero de los boches 48,1 desde 50,2 

se huele un guano legendario


----------



## AssGaper (22 Mar 2012)

Pienso que el bajaran hasta cerrar el gap del dia 12. De todas formas estoy dejando correr las plusvis de cortos en DAX e IBEx.

PD: ajusto SL en 6995 DAX ; 8310 en futuro IBEX


----------



## Adriangtir (22 Mar 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Pienso que el bajaran hasta cerrar el gap del dia 12. De todas formas estoy dejando correr las plusvis de cortos en DAX e IBEx.



Pues yo casi preferiría que cerrasen el gap que quedo pendiente en diario del día 25/11/11 @ 26/11/11, que fueron como 90 pipos muy ricos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Visitamos los 831x hoy? o





credulo dijo:


> Me da a mi que no, no creo que bajemos mucho más que ayer.





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo también tengo mis dudas, y como somos dos gacelas,ues apliquémosnos el sentimiento contrario ::



:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:

Jamás me haré caso!


----------



## credulo (22 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:
> 
> Jamás me haré caso!



Y cómo me alegro de equivocarme así. Pongo stop loss y cierro la ventana del banco hasta la tarde.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Con un poco de prisa, las caidas continuaron, bien por el pajaro. Hasta el 6970 tenia target. Pero las caidas pueden quedarse con nosotros durante unos cuantos dias mas, bueno ya contare que me traen estos pajaros. Suerte y plusvis.



Arggg han sido 6 puntos mas, disculpen, tratare que no se vuelva a repetir.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Mar 2012)

Vamos con otro empujon


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Mar 2012)

Kujire dijo:


> _SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL
> 
> SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL
> 
> ...



Jajaja :XX::XX:

Bueno hasta los 1392 queda algo...


----------



## atman (22 Mar 2012)

VIX...


----------



## Adriangtir (22 Mar 2012)

Sr. MV abstengase de postear:
Postea a las 9.59 y la vela de ese minuto cambia de color. Es algo alucinante...

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 10:01 ---------- El original se escribió a las 10:01 ----------




atman dijo:


> VIX...



Si Janus se mantuvo dentro hoy le da para comprar la producción de Joselitos de este año y parte del que viene...


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Sr. MV abstengase de postear:
> Postea a las 9.59 y la vela de ese minuto cambia de color. Es algo alucinante...



:XX: no tenga miedo pequeña vicuña 

me voy a dar una vuelta ,pongo sto loss en 17000


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2012)

Que alegría en el hilo!
Esta mañana le estaba explicando a mi novia cuan más satisfactorio era ganar dienro a corto que a largo. Esta cara puso ::


----------



## Greco (22 Mar 2012)

Salgo de IBE con ligeras perdidas (2%) pese a haber podido salir con ligeras ganancias (1.5%) y viendose venir que esto iba pabajo otra vez... asique aprendemos para la proxima, pero no voy a aguantar otro envite para abajo porque la subida probablemente no supere estos niveles.


----------



## atman (22 Mar 2012)

No se preocupe, que si Janus no mantuvo, yo sí... la dos diferencias es que yo entré antes y mantener la posi me ha costado más pasta que a él y si los hemos mantenido (muy posible) yo me rajaré antes.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2012)

¿Nos llevará esta serie a los 826x? :baba:

Esperen, que voy al baño ::

:XX:


----------



## FranR (22 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Nos llevará esta serie a los 826x? :baba:
> 
> Esperen, que voy al baño ::
> 
> :XX:



Ha rebotado, de momento, en el tercer nivel relevante por abajo....

lo siguiente sería: 8.282


----------



## Adriangtir (22 Mar 2012)

Sr. Fran, hasta donde ve usted hoy cuerda para caer? En el mejor de los casos podríamos romper los 8000?


----------



## no_loko (22 Mar 2012)

Sirvanse ustedes mismos. Hay para todos.







Saludos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2012)

ya estoy, pero sr. FranR 20 puntos no son nada. El chuli puede darme esa alegría. Ahí creo que cerraría el viaje con 320pipos....


----------



## FranR (22 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Sr. Fran, hasta donde ve usted hoy cuerda para caer? En el mejor de los casos podríamos romper los 8000?



Ya sabes la hoja de ruta que plantee hace unas semanas


8074-84xx-7800
y si estirábamos a 8615 ...caída mucho mas gorda.

Ya veremos


----------



## vyk (22 Mar 2012)

A los guanos días. ¿Cuales consideráis son los mejores valores para abrir unos cortos? Si...ya se que llego tarde. Pero más vale tarde, que nunca::


----------



## ghkghk (22 Mar 2012)

vyk dijo:


> A los guanos días. ¿Cuales consideráis son los mejores valores para abrir unos cortos? Si...ya se que llego tarde. Pero más vale tarde, que nunca::




MTS, no me cabe duda.


----------



## FranR (22 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> MTS, no me cabe duda.



HOYGA...a ver si lee la conversación de anoche...sale usted bien parado...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (22 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Quiero mis thanks hasta los 2000 ::
> 
> Ah y el Memovox!!!!!



Pues ahí le puse el 2000 xD

Veo que estamos disfrutando de una buena cosecha de guano, luego no se quejen si nos llaman _ejpeculadoreh._ )


----------



## FranR (22 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Quiero mis thanks hasta los 2000 ::
> 
> Ah y el Memovox!!!!!



Gracias, siento el cariño y el apoyo de todos Vds.

Así como el aliento en la nuca del pirata...aparte un poco y no se lo monte de pandoro.::


----------



## ghkghk (22 Mar 2012)

Añado que MTS no consigue romper la media 200. Además de llevar un 35-40% de revalorización y ser de las cíclicas más volátiles. Preveo guanazo.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 10:41 ---------- El original se escribió a las 10:40 ----------




FranR dijo:


> HOYGA...a ver si lee la conversación de anoche...sale usted bien parado...




Cuente, cuente que estoy un poco liado y se escribió mucho.

PD. Interprétese "liado" bajo el parámetro de trabajo de alguien que no hace nada, como yo...

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 10:43 ---------- El original se escribió a las 10:41 ----------

Ya lo he leido...

QUEDADA DE HVEI35 YA!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2012)




----------



## Silenciosa (22 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Diossss, no hay nunca más descansos con el café para leer este hilo.

Me he atragantado¡

:XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Gracias, siento el cariño y el apoyo de todos Vds.
> 
> Así como el aliento en la nuca del pirata...aparte un poco y no se lo monte de pandoro.::



Hombre, detrás de usted voy en la operación, pero de ahi a decir lo que ha dicho. Creo que es hora de activar el modo *revenge *en mis creaciones artísticas....esta ustéc avisado 

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 10:55 ---------- El original se escribió a las 10:48 ----------


----------



## Claca (22 Mar 2012)

En el IBEX sigue imperando el lateral, y de hecho los objetivos bajistas se han alcanzado ya. Como comenté ayer sigo viendo potencial para probar de nuevo el techo que parece estar formando a partir de los 8.750, no lo planteo como un objetivo, ojo, simplemente encaja muy bien con el movimiento de medio plazo que está ejecutando el índice y creo que podrían alcanzarse antes de ver caídas más consistentes (hablo del famoso guanazo que perforaría los 7.500):






_Las directrices sólo están para ilustrar la situación. Hasta que se demuestre lo contrario, el lateral manda_

Así como pienso que tarde o temprano se dará la vuelta como he repetido, ya son unas cuantas veces que el guano prometido no llega, y, por el momento, un par de sesiones no se cargan la estructura lateral de estos últimos meses. 

En este sentido la superación de la bajista tampoco implicaría cambios en el guión, pero en un escenario guanil sí tendría sentido como inicio de un segundo bajista con objetivo 7.850, si bien para eso los 8.050 deben ceder primero.

En rangos tan cortos y con la tendencia inexistente es muy difícil plantear objetivos o detecar daños en la estructura del movimiento, así que puede ser una buena idea mirar otros índices o valores que sí la tengan más definida. 

Echando una ojeada al MEDIUM CAP, por el momento, a pesar de la evidente figura de techo que está gestando, nada debe hacernos sospechar que va a girarse con fuerza, y eso lo digo del mismo modo que cuando perdió la directriz comenté que se alejaban drásticamente las posibilidades de romper al alza -en las que personalmente no creo-, como aviso a navegantes:







En fin, aunque a corto se ha deteriorado el gráfico, de momento no hay nada que sabotee el medio plazo (y sí, por poder esta podría ser la buena, pero, por ahora, al menos yo no veo nada que confirme esta posibilidad).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2012)

LOL


----------



## ghkghk (22 Mar 2012)

Bueno, pues aprovechando una serie de circunstancias:

a- ghkghk no es mi verdadero nombre
b- En el trabajo sólo tenemos dos IPs para 300 empleados
c- Creo que ningún conocido es consciente de ésta como mi identidad en burbuja.info
d- Vengo de almorzar con el que me hace la reforma y me he tomado dos cervezas

Voy a dar una primicia a mis amigos del hilo, con los que casi paso más tiempo que con mi familia:

Esta noche le voy a pedir matrimonio a mi novia. Deseadme suerte (en la ejecución, porque creo que la respuesta será afirmativa... o eso espero!). No estaba tan nervioso una mañana desde que me dieron 8 suspensos en 2º de BUP y a las 11h llegaban mis padres a hablar conmigo y mi tutor.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (22 Mar 2012)

Enhorabuena ghkghk :Aplauso:

Hace bien en tener un plan. Yo se lo pedí la noche antes de casarnos, después de 3 meses de preparativos. Se nos había pasado ese detalle ) (Eso sí, la "sorpresa" lo compensó  )



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> LOL



No se ve _ná_ :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Gracias, siento el cariño y el apoyo de todos Vds.
> 
> Así como el aliento en la nuca del pirata...aparte un poco y no se lo monte de pandoro.::





Optimista bien informado dijo:


> No se ve _ná_ :ouch:



No se por qué cosas del foro

Pero busque _Godzilla-RULE34_ en google imágenes LOL La 5ª LOL

Me voy un rato... ya saben... visitita a los 8280 :baba:


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Voy a dar una primicia a mis amigos del hilo, con los que casi paso más tiempo que con mi familia:
> 
> Esta noche le voy a pedir matrimonio a mi novia. Deseadme suerte (en la ejecución, porque creo que la respuesta será afirmativa... o eso espero!). No estaba tan nervioso una mañana desde que me dieron 8 suspensos en 2º de BUP y a las 11h llegaban mis padres a hablar conmigo y mi tutor.



Suerte!!!!
Si le dice que sí vamos a celebrarlo......

..... Y si le dice no, también ::

just kidding


----------



## aksarben (22 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Bueno, pues aprovechando una serie de circunstancias:
> 
> a- ghkghk no es mi verdadero nombre
> b- En el trabajo sólo tenemos dos IPs para 300 empleados
> ...



Mucha suerte, aunque usted no la necesite .

PD: ¿ghkghk no es su verdadero nombre? ¿Los nick que usamos aquí son falsos? ¿Yo cómo me llamo entonces?

PPD: ¡No lo haga! xD


----------



## Claca (22 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Añado que MTS no consigue romper la media 200. Además de llevar un 35-40% de revalorización y ser de las cíclicas más volátiles. Preveo guanazo.
> 
> ---------- Mensaje añadido a las 10:41 ---------- El original se escribió a las 10:40 ----------
> 
> ...




Si quieres una opción guanera para MTS, un hipotético segundo bajista para nada forzado:







De momento, eso, hipotético, pero ahí queda por si se dan las condiciones.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 11:08 ---------- El original se escribió a las 11:03 ----------




ghkghk dijo:


> Bueno, pues aprovechando una serie de circunstancias:
> 
> a- ghkghk no es mi verdadero nombre
> b- En el trabajo sólo tenemos dos IPs para 300 empleados
> ...



El truco, mariachis, estas cosas deben ser humillantes para ambas partes.

Mucha suerte y enhorabuena ;-)


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (22 Mar 2012)

.
BUENO, el EuroStoxx ha hecho una caidita de libro, en tres impulsos, con el tercero bastante vertical.

Ahora hay que decidir si cerrramos los 53 puntos que llevamos o confiamos en más bajadas:


----------



## diosmercado (22 Mar 2012)

Uyyy como huele a mini pepon. Hemos rebotado ya 30 puntos en el dax y estan cogiendo impulso.


----------



## Claca (22 Mar 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> BUENO, el EuroStoxx ha hecho una caidita de libro, en tres impulsos, con el tercero bastante vertical.
> 
> Ahora hay que decidir si cerrramos los 53 puntos que llevamos o confiamos en más bajadas:



Muy buena y felicidades por la recompensa.


----------



## bertok (22 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Bueno, pues aprovechando una serie de circunstancias:
> 
> a- ghkghk no es mi verdadero nombre
> b- En el trabajo sólo tenemos dos IPs para 300 empleados
> ...



Al burbujarra de pro y macho alfa de referencia le piden matrimonio ::

Suerte y enhorabuena compañero.


----------



## FranR (22 Mar 2012)

Yo no creo en las casualidades.... ¿La petición de mano justo después del sueño erótico festivo de pecata? ¿La decisión justo después de leer lo que confesó anoche?

noooooo, no puede ser.

Y si es así, ¿Podemos darnos por invitados? ¿Se conocían antes del chat? 

QUEREMOS DE SABER


----------



## ghkghk (22 Mar 2012)

Muchas gracias a todos por los buenos deseos! No tengo mucho tiempo para leer porque estoy elegiendo entre las opciones de:

Mariachi Tierra Azteca - El Autentico Mariachi Méxicano en Valencia

:XX:

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 11:20 ---------- El original se escribió a las 11:18 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Yo no creo en las casualidades.... ¿La petición de mano justo después del sueño erótico festivo de pecata? ¿La decisión justo después de leer lo que confesó anoche?
> 
> noooooo, no puede ser.
> 
> ...




La que tiene que contar más es Pecata, que ella y sólo ella tiene en su mano descarrilar este tren :fiufiu:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Bueno, pues aprovechando una serie de circunstancias:
> 
> a- ghkghk no es mi verdadero nombre
> b- En el trabajo sólo tenemos dos IPs para 300 empleados
> ...



Estas seguro hijomio, mira que eso peor que una varicela con 50 años. Suerte, y tranquilo que cuando te quite to en el divorcio, en este hilo te diremos, ya te avisamos. 

Enhorabuena.


----------



## atman (22 Mar 2012)

Para mí al DAX le queda hasta al menos 6910. Aunque puede ser mañana y no hoy. Sin embargo al SP... o le da por guanear de lo lindo hasta los 137X o ya hemos cubierto el expediente. A ver si con la inercia del gap a la baja...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (22 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Muchas gracias a todos por los buenos deseos! No tengo mucho tiempo para leer porque estoy elegiendo entre las opciones de:
> 
> Mariachi Tierra Azteca - El Autentico Mariachi Méxicano en Valencia
> 
> ...




.
HUM, aquí pasa algo, porque llevamos la mamá de mis hijas y yo tiempo mareando el tema y le mandé un guasap esta mañana para decirle algo parecido .... me parto con este hilo ... 

¿Será la primavera, que nos tiene más ocupados por las noches? 


:XX::XX::XX:


Enhorabuena


----------



## Optimista bien informado (22 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No se por qué cosas del foro
> 
> Pero busque _Godzilla-RULE34_ en google imágenes LOL La 5ª LOL
> 
> Me voy un rato... ya saben... visitita a los 8280 :baba:



Ya la ví ) (Aquí la tiene:


Spoiler











 )

No me pregunte como pero he llegado a esta otra :XX:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (22 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Muy buena y felicidades por la recompensa.



.
GRACIAS, me sirve para arreglar un poco el mes, que aún así lo llevo desastroso.


----------



## ghkghk (22 Mar 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> HUM, aquí pasa algo, porque llevamos la mamá de mis hijas y yo tiempo mareando el tema y le mandé un guasap esta mañana para decirle algo parecido .... me parto con este hilo ...
> 
> ¿Será la primavera, que nos tiene más ocupados por las noches?
> ...




Pues enhorabuena a usted también! Pero por whatsapp? Veo que está usted chapado a la antigua 

Yo creo que a mí lo que me dio el último empujón no es la primavera sino el partido del Valencia ayer en Mestalla, perdiendo contra el colista que jugaba con 10. Decidí que necesitaba a alguien que me prohibiera asistir a esos esperpentos :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Mar 2012)

¿ foronovela ibex 35 ? ganas de exterminar aumentando :vomito:


----------



## The Hellion (22 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Bueno, pues aprovechando una serie de circunstancias:
> 
> a- ghkghk no es mi verdadero nombre
> b- En el trabajo sólo tenemos dos IPs para 300 empleados
> ...



Enhorabuena. 

Tengo la dirección de un foro que tal vez le interese

Foro TodoBoda :: ndice


----------



## ghkghk (22 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Y si es así, ¿Podemos darnos por invitados? ¿Se conocían antes del chat?
> 
> QUEREMOS DE SABER



Con respecto a la invitación, por supuesto que lo están. Lo que pasa es que en el hilo somos muchos por lo que necesito es una foto RECIENTE para hacer una criba. Que no quiero encontrarme esto:








junto a la mesa nupcial y tener que explicar que "son mis amigos con los que foreo todos los días de mi vida sobre algoritmos, bolsa, relojes y gin tonics" :XX:


----------



## The Hellion (22 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pues enhorabuena a usted también! Pero por whatsapp? Veo que está usted chapado a la antigua
> 
> Yo creo que a mí lo que me dio el último empujón no es la primavera sino el partido del Valencia ayer en Mestalla, perdiendo contra el colista que jugaba con 10. Decidí que necesitaba a alguien que me prohibiera asistir a esos esperpentos :XX:



Entonces los de mi ciudad hicimos todo lo posible por evitarlo...:XX::XX:


----------



## ghkghk (22 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ¿ foronovela ibex 35 ? ganas de exterminar aumentando :vomito:




No me llore anda, y deme un thanks como señal de buenos deseos o


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (22 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ¿ foronovela ibex 35 ? ganas de exterminar aumentando :vomito:



.
AQUÍ hay mucha gente que es razonablemente feliz con sus vidas, cosa que a Vd. le cuesta entender ...


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Mar 2012)

bueno pues si ya es legal quien es MV para oponerse , mi enhorabuena desviados compañeros


----------



## The Hellion (22 Mar 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> HUM, aquí pasa algo, porque llevamos la mamá de mis hijas y yo tiempo mareando el tema y le mandé un guasap esta mañana para decirle algo parecido .... me parto con este hilo ...
> 
> ¿Será la primavera, que nos tiene más ocupados por las noches?
> ...



Enhorabuena a usted también. 

Lo del mariachi puede ser un poco over the top, pero, hombre, un guasap...


----------



## Tio Masclet (22 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Bueno, pues aprovechando una serie de circunstancias:
> 
> a- ghkghk no es mi verdadero nombre
> b- En el trabajo sólo tenemos dos IPs para 300 empleados
> ...



Muy bien chavalote.
Entra usted en la senda de las personas con "la cabeza sentada·, enhorabuena por su decisión, espero que sea un momento especial de de esta noche.
Yo todavía recuerdo cuando lo hice yo, y hace la tira de años.


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno pues si ya es legal quien es MV para oponerse , mi enhorabuena desviados compañeros



I was here too!!!


----------



## Burbujilimo (22 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Con respecto a la invitación, por supuesto que lo están. Lo que pasa es que en el hilo somos muchos por lo que necesito es una foto RECIENTE para hacer una criba. Que no quiero encontrarme esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre, creo que la media de este hilo (al menos yo en particular) peinamos bastantes más canas que los de esa foto...

PD: enhorabuena y suerte esta tarde.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (22 Mar 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Enhorabuena a usted también.
> 
> Lo del mariachi puede ser un poco over the top, pero, hombre, un guasap...



.
EL guasap es parte de la coña que rodea el proceso, que incluye muchas más cosas ... hay que ponerle ilusión a la vida, y cada día si es posible.


----------



## faraico (22 Mar 2012)

Me logeo para darle la enhorabuena ghk.

POr si sirve de idea, mi padre una vez me dijo que el matrimonio debería ser como un contrato renovable de 10 en 10 años:cook:

Y mucha suerte esta noche


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Mar 2012)

Madre mía

Los hispabonos ya están aquí: el Gobierno presenta el proyecto a inversores - elEconomista.es

ha presentado a inversores institucionales el proyecto de emisiones de deuda autonómica con el aval explícito del Estado


----------



## bertok (22 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Madre mía
> 
> Los hispabonos ya están aquí: el Gobierno presenta el proyecto a inversores - elEconomista.es
> 
> ha presentado a inversores institucionales el proyecto de emisiones de deuda autonómica con el aval explícito del Estado



Ejpaña va a reventar.

El tapayogurismo llegará el chulibex 8:


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Mar 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Hombre, creo que la media de este hilo (al menos yo en particular) peinamos bastantes más canas que los de esa foto...
> 
> PD: enhorabuena y suerte esta tarde.



Que suerte tiene usted que peina ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2012)

Antes de nada, felicidades Sr. ghkghk, un leoncio como usted no debe estar nervioso de ninguna manera. Si para usted opar BME es un juego de niños, esto estará chupao!

Un gráfico que debía




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *[Patriot Coal]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*[PATRIOTS]*







Se han quedado a un 10% del objetivo, pero por tutatis que llegará (o no :) ya que ha activado el bajista que planteaba con anterioridad (naranja) que confirma el de mayor magnitud que estaba activado. Puede subir algo más, pero el volumen está bajando, por lo que cuidadín-cuidadín.
Por mis muelas que las compro a 5.5 o menos


----------



## Janus (22 Mar 2012)

atman dijo:


> No se preocupe, que si Janus no mantuvo, yo sí... la dos diferencias es que yo entré antes y mantener la posi me ha costado más pasta que a él y si los hemos mantenido (muy posible) yo me rajaré antes.



Ando fuerte en el SP habiendo entrado/construido en varios paquetes desde 1398 hasta 1411. No me tiembla el pulso viendo tanta plusvi y sigo aguantando hasta que llegue el momento de ir recogiendo ordenadamente esas plusvis.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ando fuerte en el SP habiendo entrado/construido en varios paquetes desde 1398 hasta 1411. No me tiembla el pulso viendo tanta plusvi y sigo aguantando hasta que llegue el momento de ir recogiendo ordenadamente esas plusvis.



1340 ahi debe recoger , para cargar cortos mas adelante


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ando fuerte en el SP habiendo entrado/construido en varios paquetes desde 1398 hasta 1411. No me tiembla el pulso viendo tanta plusvi y sigo aguantando hasta que llegue el momento de ir recogiendo ordenadamente esas plusvis.


----------



## Janus (22 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Al burbujarra de pro y macho alfa de referencia le piden matrimonio ::
> 
> Suerte y enhorabuena compañero.



GHKGHK, mi más sincera enhorabuena. Espero que le contesten que SI.

No deje de seguir siendo un referente del hilo, algunos cuando se casan .... engordan y se vuelven desconsiderados


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> GHKGHK, mi más sincera enhorabuena. Espero que le contesten que SI.
> 
> No deje de seguir siendo un referente del hilo, algunos cuando se casan .... engordan y se vuelven desconsiderados



en este caso no engordan y suelen mantener la pasion


----------



## Janus (22 Mar 2012)

No quiero ser aguafiestas. El DAX tiene una directriz alcista unos 100 puntos más abajo de donde cotiza ahora mismo. Pero "no preocupare" porque si el SP se va hacia los 1340, entonces el DAX se fumará cuantos soportes vaya encontrando.

Decir que el SP primero tiene un buen soporte en 1372. Ahí va a rebotar probablemente. Para mí es un buen punto de salida y a esperar/ver lo que hace.


----------



## faraico (22 Mar 2012)

a ver si robamos unas manzanas a Botín.....3.000 a 6,055...a ver si entra la orden.


----------



## Burbujilimo (22 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> a ver si robamos unas manzanas a Botín.....3.000 a 6,055...a ver si entra la orden.



Hoy yo ya le he robado unas poquitas entre los 6,08 y los 6,105 .

Acabo de volver a entrar en 6,067 . Objetivo que pase de 6,09 a partir de ahí con SL pegado al culo.

Hoy no veo al SAN perdiendo mucho más, pero no se lo digais a pandoro...


----------



## bluebeetle (22 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Coño, si estoy como en casa... 

Mi más cordial enhorabuena Sr. GHKGHK, les deseo que acumulen plusvis de felicidad y pasión:fiufiu:


----------



## faraico (22 Mar 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Hoy yo ya le he robado unas poquitas entre los 6,08 y los 6,105 .
> 
> Acabo de volver a entrar en 6,067 . Objetivo que pase de 6,09 a partir de ahí con SL pegado al culo.
> 
> Hoy no veo al SAN perdiendo mucho más, pero no se lo digais a pandoro...



Me da miedo una sesión en forma de U....que abran los gringos y para arriba...a ver si se pesca algo...:rolleye:

Suerte Burbujilimo!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2012)

Roures culpa a Internet y la "crisis de la izquierda" del cierre del diario Público

HDLGPx10000
_
"En 15 años el papel no existirá y arrastrará a la desaparición del periodismo como tal. Esto no es bueno socialmente"_


Claaaaaaaaro no es bueno porque no habrá ningún medio que pueda ser comprado por los politicastros de turno para adoctrinar al populacho con la cantinela de turno. Y claro, ya saben, que la gente piense por si misma _no es bueno socialmente_.


----------



## vigobay (22 Mar 2012)

La verdad es que este hilo es buenísimo y me lo paso muy bien leyéndolo por su variedad de temática, pero aprovechando el buen rollo podríais explicarme. ¿Que es eso del IBEX 35?


----------



## diosmercado (22 Mar 2012)

Bueno ya hay una excusa para pegar un buen hachazo a los cortos: el dato de paro usa mejor de lo esperado y mejor desde 2008 (no se lo creen ni ellos por cierto peeeeero de aqui a noviembre toca esto).

Cuidense.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Bueno ya hay una excusa para pegar un buen hachazo a los cortos: el dato de paro usa mejor de lo esperado y mejor desde 2008 (no se lo creen ni ellos por cierto peeeeero de aqui a noviembre toca esto).
> 
> Cuidense.



creo que podriamos hacer un gigantesco h-c-h teniendo la parte mas alta del segundo hombre justamente en noviembre pa tener un guanazo legendario con la guerra de iran , recesion mundial y reventon de la burbuja china


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2012)

vigobay dijo:


> La verdad es que este hilo es buenísimo y me lo paso muy bien leyéndolo por su variedad de temática, pero aprovechando el buen rollo podríais explicarme. ¿Que es eso del IBEX 35?



Una excusa, sr. vigobay. Una excusa.


----------



## faraico (22 Mar 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Hoy yo ya le he robado unas poquitas entre los 6,08 y los 6,105 .
> 
> Acabo de volver a entrar en 6,067 . Objetivo que pase de 6,09 a partir de ahí con SL pegado al culo.
> 
> Hoy no veo al SAN perdiendo mucho más, pero no se lo digais a pandoro...



Ya lo tienes....a ver si te respeta el SL y despega hacia tierras mejores:Aplauso:


----------



## ASAKOPACO (22 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Bueno, pues aprovechando una serie de circunstancias:
> 
> a- ghkghk no es mi verdadero nombre
> b- En el trabajo sólo tenemos dos IPs para 300 empleados
> ...



Enhorabuena y disfrute del día(noche) que le espera


----------



## Burbujilimo (22 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Ya lo tienes....a ver si te respeta el SL y despega hacia tierras mejores:Aplauso:



Bueno, SL a 6,090, luego a 6,10 y ahí me ha saltado vendiendo a 6,980. Unas manzanitas más.

Nueva orden a 6,0650 , con SL por si dejamos de mamonear en el lateral de mierda este.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Mar 2012)

vigobay dijo:


> La verdad es que este hilo es buenísimo y me lo paso muy bien leyéndolo por su variedad de temática, pero aprovechando el buen rollo podríais explicarme. ¿Que es eso del IBEX 35?



Otra marca de ginebra...


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Mar 2012)

IAG a ver si llega a los 2.4 que tengo como objetivo

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 14:28 ---------- El original se escribió a las 14:27 ----------

y posibles nuevos contratos para TR


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Mar 2012)

que vienen los gringos , al primer gringo cortos a discrecion compañeros


----------



## ponzi (22 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Bueno, pues aprovechando una serie de circunstancias:
> 
> a- ghkghk no es mi verdadero nombre
> b- En el trabajo sólo tenemos dos IPs para 300 empleados
> ...



Mucha suerte aunque viendo como manejas posibles opas atacando incluso a bancos que estan cortos con suma maestría seguro que la ejecución será un éxito.Muchas felicidades


----------



## faraico (22 Mar 2012)

viene pepon, o que?


----------



## ponzi (22 Mar 2012)

Cuidado a quien este con derivados.Mañana toca renovación de contrato de cortos.En estos 2 o 3 dias es probable que veamos operativa átipica y ordenes camufladas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2012)

Pues en el chuli yo veo un segundo impulso bajista :baba:


----------



## ponzi (22 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues en el chuli yo veo un segundo impulso bajista :baba:











faraico dijo:


> viene pepon, o que?



www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortasSeries.aspx?nif=A-48010615

No sabria decir.La verdad esta ultima serie bajista ha sido muy atemporal,han dejado el truco-trato para el final. Veo factible cualquier manipulacion a corto. Habra que ver estos tres dias como se comportan las prestadas y si mañana renuevan los cortos (ojo que la cnmv no publica todos los contratos del viernes en el mismo dia)


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Mar 2012)

Otra vez toque a los 1392...

Preparando gif loleantes...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2012)

Y para adelentar preguntas importantes....¿nos quedamos abiertos el finde? :s


----------



## FranR (22 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y para adelentar preguntas importantes....¿nos quedamos abiertos el finde? :s



Esa pregunta tiene connotaciones sexuales? :S


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y para adelentar preguntas importantes....¿nos quedamos abiertos el finde? :s



con dos cojones


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y para adelentar preguntas importantes....¿nos quedamos abiertos el finde? :s



Todo depende de lo amorosa que sea la visita de Pandoro...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Esa pregunta tiene connotaciones sexuales? :S

















---------- Mensaje añadido a las 15:15 ---------- El original se escribió a las 15:14 ----------




pecata minuta dijo:


> Todo depende de lo amorosa que sea la visita de Pandoro...



 ¿y usted que ha soñó anoche?


----------



## FranR (22 Mar 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Todo depende de lo amorosa que sea la visita de Pandoro...



Revise que hoy se ha hablado de usted, yo no, han sido los chismosos estos


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Mar 2012)

Me estaba acordando de que yo he visto en foto a rosonero, CP, claca y a R3v3nant... pero no lo intentéis, no diré nada. :no::no:

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 15:18 ---------- El original se escribió a las 15:17 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Revise que hoy se ha hablado de usted, yo no, han sido los chismosos estos



Ya he visto, que le ha ido a ghkghk con el cuento...
Cotilla


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Mar 2012)

Como me gusta el glittery este, estoy pensando que voy a escribir todos mis mensajes así.

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
:8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8:

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 15:19 ---------- El original se escribió a las 15:18 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿y usted que ha soñó anoche?



Soñé con un pirata...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Como me gusta el glittery este, estoy pensando que voy a escribir todos mis mensajes así.
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> :8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8:
> ...



Algo así?


----------



## FranR (22 Mar 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Como me gusta el glittery este, estoy pensando que voy a escribir todos mis mensajes así.
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> :8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8:
> ...



No esta mal le da un toque foroboda al hilo, lo único que le faltaba.:ouch:


----------



## ponzi (22 Mar 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Todo depende de lo amorosa que sea la visita de Pandoro...



Empiezo a sospechar que Pandoro tiene preparados dos machetes y esta dispuesto a usarlos a la vez dando candela a cortos como a largos.


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No esta mal le da un toque foroboda al hilo, lo único que le faltaba.:ouch:



Ya os dije una vez, que yo fui forera de Todoboda...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No esta mal le da un toque foroboda al hilo, lo único que le faltaba.:ouch:



No le eche la culpa a sta. Pecata, el que ha sacado el tema ha sido futuro esposo ghkghk...

joder usted todobodera, algunos forococheros haylos también por el hilo... yo que me siento sucio cuando posteo en otros hilo,¿que sienten cuando postean en tugurios de tan baja estofa?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Mar 2012)

Salimos guapos en la foto, que cada uno diga quien es quien para los lectores en la sobra del hilo.


----------



## FranR (22 Mar 2012)

Esto se ha quedado muy quieto. El último nivel da señales de vida..recuerden sub 300


----------



## faraico (22 Mar 2012)

eliminamos orden de compra de san que tengo que salir y no quiero sustos.

suerte en lo que quedaa


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Mar 2012)

6970. Y ahora que hacemos? Se tiraran planos dos horas? Media tarde y no tengo niveles, me voy a tirar unas rayas. :: no no soy cocainomano, rayas de tradel. 8:

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 15:39 ---------- El original se escribió a las 15:33 ----------

Alguien tiene nivel relevante en 6900 del dax?

Y unas rayas del sp500 en 15'.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (22 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Esto se ha quedado muy quieto. El último nivel da señales de vida..recuerden sub 300



Parece como un tren que está espernado a que nos subamos todos...::


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Mar 2012)

Mantened los cortos , dejad correr las plusvis


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (22 Mar 2012)

Momento clave...
Ibex 35
Últ:8.341,50
Var (% / Ptos):-1,76 %/ -149,40


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Algo así?



No, era un pirata con un plátano...
Y luego había algo de un tren y un vagón de cola. Un sueño muy inquietante.


En fin, a lo que vamos. ¿Creen ustedes que este es el guano definitivo, o solamente un pasito atrás para coger impulso? 

Burbujilimo veo que has probado ya en tus carnes las fauces del perro del huerto de Botín. Es el peligro de ir a por manzanitas en el huerto, que te pilla Pandoro y es él quien te lleva al ídem...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (22 Mar 2012)

ghkghk, enhorabona che!!

(el 4 de abril contamos con la naranja mecanica  )


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (22 Mar 2012)

Yo ahora estoy sin nada (en liquidez, que se dice por hay). Na mas tengo unas Ebro Food que compré hace un par de meses y me aguantan de mala manera. Para entrar ¿8150? ¿7800? Ahora no...

Ibex 35
Últ:8.330,60
Var (% / Ptos):-1,89 %/ -160,30


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Mar 2012)

minimos rotos , esta no es la wena , pero el big guano ya esta cerca


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2012)

Vamos a por esos sub300!!!
Namás que hace fala un *Vaaaamos coño!!* sr. Bertok ©

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 16:08 ---------- El original se escribió a las 16:07 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues en el chuli yo veo un segundo impulso bajista :baba:



Joder como ando hoy de fino


----------



## Independentista_vasco (22 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> minimos rotos , esta no es la wena , pero el big guano ya esta cerca



En su opinión estas caidas se producirán también en el EUR/USD? Es que parece que anda muy remiso...


----------



## FranR (22 Mar 2012)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Spoiler









---------- Mensaje añadido a las 16:19 ---------- El original se escribió a las 16:13 ----------

por cierto +4000 mensajes....como llegue guano premiun revienta el servidor....


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Mar 2012)

Otra sesión de trinchamiento a las coal, steel,....buf

A los 1392 otra vez, si no los pasa a los botes...


----------



## Adriangtir (22 Mar 2012)

El señor pollastre no pasa ni a saludar, o se ha hecho de oro y pasa de dar envidia o esta celoso por el tema de pecata...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2012)

Mr. P está pasándose el Gauntlet II con el enano.

A ver si se hace el sub300 (el ibexito) y entonces......

[YOUTUBE]n2sLwWxuoHI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Mar 2012)

Independentista_vasco dijo:


> En su opinión estas caidas se producirán también en el EUR/USD? Es que parece que anda muy remiso...



no le puedo ayudar con el eurodolor no es mi especialidad se esta comportando de una forma un poco rara


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> El señor pollastre no pasa ni *ha *saludar, o se ha hecho de oro y pasa de dar envidia o esta celoso por el tema de pecata...



Mis hoooooooooooooogos :XX:


----------



## Adriangtir (22 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mis hoooooooooooooogos :XX:



Endeluego no perdonan...


----------



## Janus (22 Mar 2012)

He liquidado unos cuantos minis SP (exactamente la tercera parte del total que llevo) con unos 20 pipos de reward. Especial agradecimiento a MM con su reciente intervención prodigiosa.

Vamos identificando niveles:
Una directriz alcista y un soporte importante en el entorno de 1370.
Un nivel importante de soporte en 1342 aprox.
Una directriz alcista importante en el entorno de 1320.

Es probable que haya importante movimientos intradía en ambas direcciones por lo que los nervios .... de acero.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2012)

Enhorabuena, sr Janus!

Hay bastantes valores listos para ser certificados.... un empujoncito más.... 8:

Por cierto....


----------



## Janus (22 Mar 2012)

Cierro el intradía del euroyen con 60 pipoletos de reward pero con poquita carga.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 16:48 ---------- El original se escribió a las 16:46 ----------

Entro largo en Antena 3TV con stop ajustado. Ha rebotado en una directriz alcista de un gran canal "de los de hacia arriba". Arriesgamos poco buscando un amplio reward si se permite.


----------



## Adriangtir (22 Mar 2012)

Bueno yo quiero mi pin, hoy he roto la barrera de los 300 pipos en un día de "trading".

Estoy entusiasmado!

Se que Pandoro si no viene mañana vendrá pasado pero que me quite la alegría de hoy!


----------



## ponzi (22 Mar 2012)

www.expansion.com/2012/03/22/mercad...0a5794eaaa0be75584f4b2061aea1d4a&t=1332431306

Se acabo la barra libre del bce


----------



## Janus (22 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> En el timeframe de horas se puede ver muy bien que hay una vela "maestra" perfecta de 15:00 a 16:00. Las velas posteriores ni han superado el máximo de la "maestra" ni el mínimo. La teoría dice que tras mas de 4 velas posteriores sin hacerlo ...... será una señal de movimiento probable según salga por encima o por debajo.
> 
> Ahí queda una pequeña técnica.



Amigos, este aviso funcionó de "luxe". Hoy se ha confirmado la fuga por abajo (a las 09:00-10:00) y ha dado 140 pipos muy muy sencillos.

No he participado en esa cabalgada porque a esa hora estaba mimiendo. Si es que el ser vago .... cuesta dinero.::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Bueno yo quiero mi pin, hoy he roto la barrera de los 300 pipos en un día de "trading".
> 
> Estoy entusiasmado!
> 
> Se que Pandoro si no viene mañana vendrá pasado pero que me quite la alegría de hoy!



Yo también, es mi primera vez también! Antes era virgen  Si noera por acojonao, era por SL mal puestos. .

Ahora a poner los pies en el suelo y no perderlos 

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 16:55 ---------- El original se escribió a las 16:52 ----------

Si los mercados fuesen buena gente, harían un sub300. Quedaría el sr. FranR de pm, y el sr. adriangtir y yo nos iríamos al club del gourmet en plan pollastre "deme lo _mehón _que tenga".


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (22 Mar 2012)

Compro unas accioncillas de Tecnicas a 31.6. Ya veremos si tira o es otra gran cagada. Hasta ahora me han ido bien.


----------



## FranR (22 Mar 2012)

Vd. quiere un sub 300?

Se lo pongo en bandeja.. ahí lo tiene..vela de 30 abajo

A Fran200 le funcionaba....::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Vd. quiere un sub 300?
> 
> Se lo pongo en bandeja.. ahí lo tiene..vela de 30 abajo
> 
> A Fran200 le funcionaba....::



Esta de coña, no? ME voy que tengo quehaceres laborales. Dentro de una hora vuelvo y vemos como queda esto....


----------



## Adriangtir (22 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Vd. quiere un sub 300?
> 
> Se lo pongo en bandeja.. ahí lo tiene..vela de 30 abajo
> 
> A Fran200 le funcionaba....::



Juas yo buscando el movimiento y mirando si se caía la red o similar...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2012)

a ver si saquivocao botón y la dao parriba.... :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Mar 2012)

Joselito va a empezar a cantar para los cortos


----------



## Janus (22 Mar 2012)

Con Google, Amazon y Apple sin bajar, es difícil ver velocidad en la bajada. No obstante, es buena noticia que se esté bajando sin ellos, sobre todo si después ellos se suman.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Mar 2012)

Felicidades ghkghk! 

De aquí a nada, te pasas al selecto club de papis... o

Saludos...


----------



## diosmercado (22 Mar 2012)

A que cierran el dax por encima de 7000 con dos cojones...

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 17:31 ---------- El original se escribió a las 17:27 ----------




diosmercado dijo:


> A que cierran el dax por encima de 7000 con dos cojones...



::::

Ahora le toca a los americanos, de estos me creo cualquier cosa, hasta un cierre verde::.

Buena tarde.


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Mar 2012)

Sacyr es la segunda parte de Terra. De +50 a 0


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> ¿Adiós a otra ‘barra libre’? Draghi podría empezar a retirar estímulos,Inversión - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansión.com
> 
> Se acabo la barra libre del bce



ja no sé lo crre ni el propio BCE


----------



## FranR (22 Mar 2012)

Pues vaya cierre, dos minutos mas y nos mandan al verde.

Ahora toca que pongan la puntilla desde las americas...


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Mar 2012)

Buenas tardes ^__^!

He comprado unas pocas SAN en 6.08... ya veremos que tal las puedo vender mañana.

Un saludo


----------



## ponzi (22 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Sacyr es la segunda parte de Terra. De +50 a 0



Mira metrovacesa


----------



## atman (22 Mar 2012)

A ver... ¿quien los carteles de aviso por derribo? Venga, venga, no se me duerman, que todavía nos hacen un hijo de madera mandándonos a máximos ¿eh? Empujen... digo, vendan... hasta la plata de la abuela...


----------



## Mulder (22 Mar 2012)

Ghkghk felicidades por la decisión y espero que te salga todo rodado.

Pero desde esta mañana me ando preguntando si a pecata no se le aparecería un negro en su sueño diciendo 'siyalodeciayo!' 

Bueno, dejemos los temas habituales del hilo y vamos a por el off-topic:

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario negativo.

En la sesión de hoy han metido claramente más volumen que ayer y la mayor parte de las operaciones han sido vendedoras, sin embargo durante la tarde apenas han operado, entre las 12:35 y el final de sesión solo han cruzado tres míseras operaciones. Lo mejor del día han sido 105 (193 en en realidad) contratos de venta a las 9:25 en 8360 y los 135 contratos de venta a las 9:40 en 8270. Hoy hemos tenido además 2 operaciones más de entre 90 y 99 contratos que no comentaré pero que también han sido de venta y que deberían contarse como operaciones de leoncio.

En subasta han vendido 155 contratos.

En resumen, el precio se ha alejado de mínimos a última hora, pero el saldo ha seguido descendiendo a las profundidades abisales mientras tanto, con lo cual el rebote ha sido del gato muerto y la subasta ha terminado de rematarlo. Por eso para mañana espero gap a la baja y/o bajadas durante la primera parte de la sesión.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2012)

Me gusta, sr. Mulder, me gusta.


----------



## The Hellion (22 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me gusta, sr. Mulder, me gusta.



Con lo que le gusta a usted escarbar en las profundidades, me da la impresión de que en vez de pirata es usted un raquero...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Mar 2012)

No me tomen los datos al pie de la letra, pero todos los grandes más el índice, parece que salen de sobrecompra para ir a buscar las alcistas...

Estos valores serían para la semana que viene:

Ibex zona 816/7x
BBVA zona 6,13/6,16
SAN 5,95/5,98
TEF 12,3x

Saludos...

Edito: Por cierto, yo no creo que de esta venga el Big Guano (todavía)


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me gusta, sr. Mulder, me gusta.



falta Harrison Ford K-19


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No me tomen los datos al pie de la letra, pero todos los grandes más el índice, parece que salen de sobrecompra para ir a buscar las alcistas...
> 
> Estos valores serían para la semana que viene:
> 
> ...



Gracias LCASC, iremos acompañando con el SP. Donde llegué, llegó .

Les leo luego en la _hora salsa rosa!_
Vamos a a hacer algo de ejercicio!


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Mar 2012)

felicitaciones a ghkghk, se lo merece


----------



## Janus (22 Mar 2012)

Tenga especial atención al soporte de 6 dolares en Patriot. Puede dejar de ser soporte y pasar a ser resistencia. El valor es bajista y ya está.


----------



## atman (22 Mar 2012)

Yep!! El SP vuelve a probar mínimo intradía. =^_^=


----------



## ponzi (22 Mar 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No me tomen los datos al pie de la letra, pero todos los grandes más el índice, parece que salen de sobrecompra para ir a buscar las alcistas...
> 
> Estos valores serían para la semana que viene:
> 
> ...



Yo tampoco lo creo


----------



## atman (22 Mar 2012)

Bueno, de momento contener el aliento... se lo está pensando...

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 19:25 ---------- El original se escribió a las 19:23 ----------

Joer... justo en el momento oportuno se me van ustedes a echar la siesta. Venga, le voy a echar un poco más, soy un moco, pero ya saben, no es el último grano el que rompe el granero.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo tampoco lo creo



Ni yo. Corrección en todo caso pero nada espectacular.


----------



## credulo (22 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Bueno, pues aprovechando una serie de circunstancias:
> 
> a- ghkghk no es mi verdadero nombre
> b- En el trabajo sólo tenemos dos IPs para 300 empleados
> ...



Mi admiración por la santa/el santo que aguante a cualquier friki de este hilo ::

Enhorabuena y seguro que todo sale bien


----------



## Janus (22 Mar 2012)

Amigos, ya tengo trabajo. Comienzo tras la semana santa.

Qué bien, le llevo la contraria a ZPRajoy que estaba empeñado en que estuviera (al igual que el resto de españoles) en el paro.


----------



## credulo (22 Mar 2012)

Bueno, hoy me ha salido bien con el mini-ibex. Dejar correr las ganancias y tal. A la hora de cierre he cerrado casi toda la posición dejando un mini para mañana.

La última vez que había ganado algo con el mini-ibex fue en 2010 ::::


----------



## Adriangtir (22 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigos, ya tengo trabajo. Comienzo tras la semana santa.
> 
> Qué bien, le llevo la contraria a ZPRajoy que estaba empeñado en que estuviera (al igual que el resto de españoles) en el paro.



Enhorabuena!!

Anda que ha disfrutado mucho usted de la pausa XD

Igualito que los casos que conozco de "bueno un año de vacaciones y luego ya voy buscando..."

Aunque evidentemente ellos cobran lo mismo en paro que trabajando, dudo que con su perfil eso se de (no se da en el mío y soy el penúltimo mono)


----------



## atman (22 Mar 2012)

Felicidades, caballero!!

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 19:41 ---------- El original se escribió a las 19:40 ----------

Ahora para rematar la faena, el SP pierde 20 puntos al cierre y.... :Baile:


----------



## credulo (22 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigos, ya tengo trabajo. Comienzo tras la semana santa.
> 
> Qué bien, le llevo la contraria a ZPRajoy que estaba empeñado en que estuviera (al igual que el resto de españoles) en el paro.



Enhorabuena, a ver si poco a poco la cosa mejora y baja el paro... y los pisos


----------



## vigobay (22 Mar 2012)

Ya están colaborando en la bajada dos pesos pesados (uno por capitalización y el otro por lo que significa ya que está con respiración asistida)

Apple soporte de 600 roto
Bank of America guaneando tras no poder con la resistencia de 10 dólares

Veremos que ocurre al cierre.


----------



## atman (22 Mar 2012)

Uppss... noto... una conmoción en La Fuerza. Será la gripe... será la fabada del mediodía...


----------



## vigobay (22 Mar 2012)

Independentista_vasco dijo:


> En su opinión estas caidas se producirán también en el EUR/USD? Es que parece que anda muy remiso...



La cosa está a puntito de caramelo para guaneo del euro si pierde el soporte con el que estuvo jugando esta mañana. Fijaros en gráficos de una hora a primera hora de la tarde (española) como estaba la cosa:







Por cierto que no se me olvide. Enhorabuena Janus por tu nuevo curro!! Además en tu cortísimo período de parado creo que le has sacado un buen pellizco a tus condiciones innatas de Trader


----------



## atman (22 Mar 2012)

Esto es lo que le puede pasar a uno si elige mal el instrumento de inversión. TVIX, un ETN sobre el Vix, se va a pique...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2012)

Enhorabuena Janus!No se deje absorber por el curro y siga activo en el foro!
Respecto a las PCX, ya sabe mi opinión, coincido que es bajista y namásquedecir.


----------



## credulo (22 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Enhorabuena, sr Janus!
> 
> Por cierto....



¿Le vale una opción call que solo pueda ejecutar en 2015 por 20€/acción? Es una ganga pensando en la revalorización de gamesa...


----------



## Janus (22 Mar 2012)

El euroyen está justo en la directriz alcista que le venía gobernando en timeframe diario. Viene con dos velas muy rojas por lo que lo mismo se pule la directriz. Por ello, es mejor esperar y ver si rebota o si la pierde. Mejor esperar.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 20:02 ---------- El original se escribió a las 20:01 ----------




credulo dijo:


> ¿Le vale una opción call que solo pueda ejecutar en 2015 por 20€/acción? Es una ganga pensando en la revalorización de gamesa...



20 igual es mucho pero 19 seguro que es una opción cojonuda. Además nada de vender durante el periodo. Hay que mantenerlo hasta el final y ganar en el canje.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 20:03 ---------- El original se escribió a las 20:02 ----------

La plata está muy muy muy muy muy muy muy muy muy muy bajista en diario.


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Mar 2012)




----------



## Estilicón (22 Mar 2012)

Enhorabuena para Janus y felicidades para ghkghk.


----------



## atman (22 Mar 2012)

Sí, señores, parece que hoy está siendo un GRAN día en el foro...


----------



## Janus (22 Mar 2012)

Barclays ha rebotado justo justo en la directriz. Es bajista pero ahora puede tener un pequeño repunte. Si esto sucede, habría que entrar corto.

Hay que esperar porque tiene la imagen de que está montando un techo relevante (potenciado por la presencia de una gran resistencia y un performance previo espectacular). Pero no es descartable que vuelva a 25X y después volver a bajar con fuerza .... confirmando un techo de bandera. Si esto sucede, es muy "sufridor" aguantar un corto desde el nivel de ahora.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2012)

atman dijo:


> Sí, señores, parece que hoy está siendo un GRAN día en el foro...



No hay duda. Sta. Pecata ha descubierto las letras esas horterísimas y además las ha usado dos veces. Un _jrandisimo _día. :ouch:


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Mar 2012)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas tardes ^__^!
> 
> He comprado unas pocas SAN en 6.08... ya veremos que tal las puedo vender mañana.
> 
> Un saludo



Dichosos los ojos, ¡cuánto tiempo!
A ver si te pasas a saludar más a menudo... ya veo que te has metido a robar manzanitas, espero que salgas bien parado.


----------



## Janus (22 Mar 2012)

No puedo contenerme con tantas felicitaciones, tengo el móvil que revienta de llamadas de amigos.

Vamos a montar un fiestón como este.

Slipknot - Psychosocial LIVE (Rock am Ring 2009) HD - YouTube

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 20:18 ---------- El original se escribió a las 20:16 ----------

Ahí va el SP .... a que ganemos pasta como bestias. Esto ya es otro tema.

En breve liquido otro tercio de la posición.


----------



## atman (22 Mar 2012)

A por los mínimos... venga que podemos... queda sesión para flash crash y el ambiente es propicio...


----------



## Adriangtir (22 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No puedo contenerme con tantas felicitaciones, tengo el móvil que revienta de llamadas de amigos.
> 
> Vamos a montar un fiestón como este.
> 
> ...



Con o sin máscaras la fiesta?


----------



## Janus (22 Mar 2012)

Nikkei en techo de un año tras subir un 20%. A corregir guapete.


----------



## Wataru_ (22 Mar 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Dichosos los ojos, ¡cuánto tiempo!
> A ver si te pasas a saludar más a menudo... ya veo que te has metido a robar manzanitas, espero que salgas bien parado.



Buenas Peca ^^!

Seps... ya hace tiempo jaja. Es complicado con el actual curro, por horario y porque apenas estoy con el pc, así que voy con pequeñas operaciones para no tener que andar mirando en todo momento.

Os seguiré leyendo :
Un abrazo


----------



## faraico (22 Mar 2012)

Enhorabuena Janus!!



parece que esto ya va cayendo...:Baile:


----------



## Janus (22 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Con o sin máscaras la fiesta?



A algunos le vendrá hasta bien. Será el 22/09 en Wembley Arena.


----------



## atman (22 Mar 2012)

Ostras!! ¿se va a casar usted en el Wembley Arena?


----------



## Estilicón (22 Mar 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> SAN 5,95/5,98



5,93 me sale a mi el nivel. 

Aunque me gustaría que el saco de guano fuera más grande y se fuera a 5,70.


----------



## faraico (22 Mar 2012)

Spam para empresarios de Madrid, sorryo



Spoiler



unos amigos hinjinieros se han metido en un tema de eficiencia energética...se trata de ahorrar pasta a empresas (a veces se gasta más de lo que necesitan), cobrando parte del ahorro...si alguien cree que le puede interesar que me lo diga!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2012)

Respecto hacia donde nos llevará la corrección, hemos de pensar que el ma***azo del sr. FranR (la envidia habla por mi) lo lleva clavando unos meses. Recuerdo que comentó los 7800 si la subida era hasta los 8400 y más abajo si la subida se prolongaba. 

Luego está el maestro claca, que comenta que esto es un lateral sin más. Pero en realidad una caida hasta los 7800 no rompería la hipótesis de lateralidad.

El sr. LCASC acaba de proponer una caida hasta los 81xx.

Por mi parte, ya me da igual, tengo plusvis jugositas. Acompañaré con el SP, hasta donde me lleve. No me pase como la pasada subida, que me llevé 50 míseros pipos de 500 :ouch:


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigos, ya tengo trabajo. Comienzo tras la semana santa.
> 
> Qué bien, le llevo la contraria a ZPRajoy que estaba empeñado en que estuviera (al igual que el resto de españoles) en el paro.



Enhorabuena, cuente cositas .........
horario de trabajo, tiempo para este triste foro::... esas cosas::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Mar 2012)

Felicidades Janus! 

Se sabe algo de la respuesta...? Le ha dicho que sí...? Ya se sabe quién es el padrino...? :o

Saludos...

PD: Wataru_ pásate más y llama a Luca!


----------



## Janus (22 Mar 2012)

atman dijo:


> Ostras!! ¿se va a casar usted en el Wembley Arena?



Hombre, casar .... casar .... con esos anfitriones .... no parece adecuado.

El que se va a casar, o eso dice:: es nuestro gigoló ghkghk.


----------



## atman (22 Mar 2012)

jajaja... vaya cruzada de cables... en fín...


----------



## Janus (22 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Respecto hacia donde nos llevará la corrección, hemos de pensar que el ma***azo del sr. FranR (la envidia habla por mi) lo lleva clavando unos meses. Recuerdo que comentó los 7800 si la subida era hasta los 8400 y más abajo si la subida se prolongaba.
> 
> Luego está el maestro claca, que comenta que esto es un lateral sin más. Pero en realidad una caida hasta los 7800 no rompería la hipótesis de lateralidad.
> 
> ...



Yo creo, opinar es gratis y más fallar, que va a haber una buena corrección pero que va a ser laboriosa y para nada facil. Puede ser una bajada bien estructurada con sus subidas y bajadas intermedias. Quiza los 1320, no lo sé.

Pero mas importante es que después puede irse a los 1550 generándose el mayor triple techo habido y por haber. Es año de elecciones y eso no falla. Si hace falta se pone el barbas a ello en formato full-time.


----------



## bertok (22 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigos, ya tengo trabajo. Comienzo tras la semana santa.
> 
> Qué bien, le llevo la contraria a ZPRajoy que estaba empeñado en que estuviera (al igual que el resto de españoles) en el paro.



Que bien Janus !!!. :Baile:


----------



## atman (22 Mar 2012)

No sé si será 1550, pero que queda un buen tirón arriba, estoy totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## Janus (22 Mar 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Felicidades Janus!
> 
> Se sabe algo de la respuesta...? Le ha dicho que sí...? Ya se sabe quién es el padrino...? :o
> 
> ...




Al final es una boutique especializada en m&a. Muy de contactos y del "porqueyolovago". Así es como se consiguen los trabajos .... siempre ha sido así en este tipo de temas.
Habrá que currar mucho pero es super motivante.
De sueldo bien, para qué decir lo contrario. Y con un variable que puede ser la hostia pero también cero si no triunfamos.
Ya saben, advisory para white collars y demás "forraos" en dinero fiduciario.

Muy contento porque me han tratado bastante bien y poco menos que me han comido el sable. Así uno se siente importante 

Seguiré en este magnífico foro porque tengo muchísima autonomía y libertad. En un formato de socios no nos vamos a contar los garbanzos. Si interesa el viaje, vamos juntos y si no, pues a otro reto.

Aprovecho para darles las gracias a todos ustedes, además por el tinte guanero del hilo .... seguro que todos ganando muchos dineros y comprando muchos Joselitos.


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Mar 2012)

SR Janus conteste inmediatame:
:no:


----------



## Janus (22 Mar 2012)

Liquidé un pedacito en 1390. Si sigue subiendo vuelvo a cargar el doble de esta ultima liquidación.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 21:09 ---------- El original se escribió a las 21:07 ----------




vmmp29 dijo:


> SR Janus conteste inmediatame:
> :no:



Qué me he perdido?

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 21:11 ---------- El original se escribió a las 21:09 ----------

En 1400 vuelve a cargar y en 1404 otra vez. Protejo con la mitad de las plusvis de la ultima salida. Aunque hay que pensarlo bien porque en el cierre, el VIX ha hecho un pico muy sospechoso.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Mar 2012)

Lo han dejado de dulce para que mañana pegue un peponazo...


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Liquidé un pedacito en 1390. Si sigue subiendo vuelvo a cargar el doble de esta ultima liquidación.
> 
> ---------- Mensaje añadido a las 21:09 ---------- El original se escribió a las 21:07 ----------
> 
> ...




no hombre no , eso no aunque gracias soy pobre y me metido en un ETF apalancado inverso por 3 le acabo de sacar gacias a MM un 5.5%

le preguntaba sobre las condiciones laborales (m,as arriba)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Lo han dejado de dulce para que mañana pegue un peponazo...



¿Pues sabe que? Yo creo que esta subida es window dressing. Lo dejan ahí, justo en 395, para que creamos que está por activarse ese doble suelo (escala minutos); mañana suben un poco, se incorporan gacelas, y chop-chop, a la parrilla. 

En mi opinión (como es gratis y equivocarme no cuets dinero) esto ha de corregir algo.Luego, lo que dice el sr. Janus tiene mucho sentido. Subidón-subidón que vienen elecciones. Molaría más guano-bueno-espanta-gacelas para luego subir solos (y nos con ellos echándole huevos), pero bueno, ya se verá. Paso a paso.


----------



## Janus (22 Mar 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> no hombre no , eso no aunque gracias soy pobre y me metido en un ETF apalancado inverso por 3 le acabo de sacar gacias a MM un 5.5%
> 
> le preguntaba sobre las condiciones laborales (m,as arriba)



Un contrato normal con un fijo y un variable por resultados del grupo. Muy normalito (nada de caprichos a lo Madonna y Ricky) y me han dejado nivelar cuánto va en el fijo y cuánto va en el variable. Lo único diferente es que me sueltan un dinero de entrada por fichar por ellos y que tengo un blindaje de salario de 6 mensualidades sobre el fijo salvo si salgo de la firma en el primer año. Puedo fichar sin problema por un cliente si hubiera la ocasión (normal en este negocio y siempre muy provechoso para la firma porque tiene a un ex en el que contrata). En ese caso me dan 3 mensualidades fijas para que me vaya contento y con ganas de ser agradecido) pero no irme a un competidor por un periodo de 6 meses (esto no es problema porque en la realidad es dificil de instrumentalizar).

Es un negocio de muy alto margen y el truco esta en conseguir muchos contratos para no estar parados. Si es así, se puede ganar bastante dinero. Además por el tipo de trabajo, muchas actividades especializadas (ciertas due diligences y assestments) los contratamos a firmas de nicho con lo cual no tendremos mucho riesgo de pasivo e ineficiencia de recursos.

Beneficios sociales como siempre, seguros diversos, una cantidad fija de gastos no justificables etc...

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 21:37 ---------- El original se escribió a las 21:34 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Pues sabe que? Yo creo que esta subida es window dressing. Lo dejan ahí, justo en 395, para que creamos que está por activarse ese doble suelo (escala minutos); mañana suben un poco, se incorporan gacelas, y chop-chop, a la parrilla.
> 
> En mi opinión (como es gratis y equivocarme no cuets dinero) esto ha de corregir algo.Luego, lo que dice el sr. Janus tiene mucho sentido. Subidón-subidón que vienen elecciones. Molaría más guano-bueno-espanta-gacelas para luego subir solos (y nos con ellos echándole huevos), pero bueno, ya se verá. Paso a paso.



La subida no va a ser nada evidente en los primeros tramos. Fíjate cómo han articulado la presente bajada desde 1412 hasta 1400 y de nuevo subida a 1412 para después bajar. Ahí han barrido lo que han querido. Si esto sigue bajando, no descarto una barrida por encima de 1400, de ahi lo que he dicho antes sobre meter más shorts en 1400 y 1404. Por encima, ya habría que pensar en aligerar riesgos porque habría que dudar.


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigos, ya tengo trabajo. Comienzo tras la semana santa.
> 
> Qué bien, le llevo la contraria a ZPRajoy que estaba empeñado en que estuviera (al igual que el resto de españoles) en el paro.



Gratz man..... +++sana envidía :rolleye:


----------



## Janus (22 Mar 2012)

Que no suene a burrada lo que voy a decir pero ..... las solares chinas hay que empezar a mirarlas. Este año pueden tener un rendimiento espectacular pero de momento hay que solo mirar desde la barrera.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Que no suene a burrada lo que voy a decir pero ..... las solares chinas hay que empezar a mirarlas. Este año pueden tener un rendimiento espectacular pero de momento hay que solo mirar desde la barrera.



Yo a las chinas las miro siempre ::

Por otro lado, estoy mirando mis estadísticas de este trimestre. Non sono male. La mayor enculada, las PRISAS :XX:. Este mes está siendo fabuloso, pero podría ser mucho mejor afinando con los stop profits. SocGen ha sido una mina de horos. Para terminar el mes está el ibex dando pipos alegres 

Alegría y joselitos!!!


----------



## Janus (22 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo a las chinas las miro siempre ::
> 
> Por otro lado, estoy mirando mis estadísticas de este trimestre. Non sono male. La mayor enculada, las PRISAS :XX:. Este mes está siendo fabuloso, pero podría ser mucho mejor afinando con los stop profits. SocGen ha sido una mina de horos. Para terminar el mes está el ibex dando pipos alegres
> 
> Alegría y joselitos!!!



A ver si es verdad .... lo de los Joselitos .... que El Corte Inglés esta sufriendo mucho por la casi obligada huelga de consumo en el reino patrio.


----------



## Burbujilimo (22 Mar 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Burbujilimo veo que has probado ya en tus carnes las fauces del perro del huerto de Botín. Es el peligro de ir a por manzanitas en el huerto, que te pilla Pandoro y es él quien te lleva al ídem...



Pues curiosamente en el huerto de Botín siempre me ha ido bien (y he entrado unas 6 veces en estas 2 semanas), ha sido en el de las IBE donde me han mandrileado para 2 entradas que he hecho.

Edito 1: he abierto otra entrada a 6,065 en SAN, igual todavía estoy a tiempo de que me pegue un tiro el guardia del huerto del sr. Botín.
Edito 2: Enhorabuena Janus.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Mar 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Pues curiosamente en el huerto de Botín siempre me ha ido bien (y he entrado unas 6 veces en estas 2 semanas), ha sido en el de las IBE donde me han mandrileado para 2 entradas que he hecho.



El botas ya ha contratado dos nuevos "socios" para su huerto...


----------



## Estilicón (22 Mar 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Enhorabuena.
> 
> Tengo la dirección de un foro que tal vez le interese
> 
> Foro TodoBoda :: ndice



He entrado un rato en ese foro y creo que acabo de descubrir un universo paralelo, una dimensión desconocida. Después de leer hilos como "con o sin gafas", "corset o sujetador", o "para disimular la barriguita", todo ello aderezado de firmas luminosas o con carteles de "javi te quiero", pues creo que mi vida ya no será la misma. Estoy en estado de shock :S



pecata minuta dijo:


> Ya os dije una vez, que yo fui forera de Todoboda...



Gensanta :8:.Pues no te pega. ¿Que coño es una cibertita?.


----------



## Ajetreo (22 Mar 2012)

Hola, he tenido un día "Ajetreado" no he podido ni mirar que hacia el culibex

Señor Janus. Que lo disfrute, se lo merece :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Señor grtkkk ( no consigo aprendere el orden de sus consonantes) Felicidades :o:o:o seguro que la primavera del 2012 la recuerda por muchos años

Y ahora invoco a ZULOMAN hazte presente y cuento oftopic 

Verán, como ya comenté hace unos días, estoy pensando en trasladarme a vivir a Barcelona, no hay prisa, pues hasta Septiembre no necesitamos el piso pero voy mirando anuncios y.... Tachan sale un chollo (alquiler) en fotocasa... lo único que no coincidía la situación que daban en el plano con las vistas de las fotos, pero siempre puede uno equivocarse, le escribo

Me contesta un señor que confunde los verbos ser y estar y me dice que vive en Francia que era para vacaciones pero que al final no lo usa ?? y las preguntas habituales, tiempo , cuanta gente, mascotas.etc ..Le respondo en francés y español por si le resulta más cómodo y le pido la dirección exacta.

Recibo nuevo correo en casstellano, no me da la dirección e insiste en si realmente estoy interesada porque el tiene que venir de Francia para hacer los trámites etc...sigue sin darme la dirección

Vuelvo a escribirle adjuntando un borrador de contrato y le insisto en la dirección, añadiendo que debe ser un error porque las fotos se corresponden a tal dirección ( Tiene su merito averiguar la dirección exacta de un piso de Barcelona por lo que se ve a través de los cristales). Inmediatamente desaparece el anuncio de fotocasa y no se supo nada más del señor

- Que era un timo ya lo sospeche desde el principio pero yo debo ser muy ignorante porque no se me ocurre que beneficio obtienen por poner el anuncio


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> *He entrado un rato en ese foro y creo que acabo de descubrir un universo paralelo*, una dimensión desconocida. Después de leer hilos como "con o sin gafas", "corset o sujetador", o "para disimular la barriguita", todo ello aderezado de firmas luminosas o con carteles de "javi te quiero", pues creo que mi vida ya no será la misma. Estoy en estado de shock :S
> 
> 
> 
> Gensanta :8:.Pues no te pega. ¿Que coño es una cibertita?.



¿Tu por Veteranos no has pasado, no? 

_¿Que coño es una cibertita?_

Todas tus dudas serán despejadas...


----------



## Claca (22 Mar 2012)

Repasito a los tres mosqueteros antes del colacao de buenas noches, empezando por el SAN:







La estructura alcista sigue intacta, corrigiendo ahora el segundo impulso ya completado. Hace poco le comenté a pecata que en los 6,5 las cosas se complicaban y había que olvidarse de tocar SAN hasta que no superase los 6,8, en el gráfico espero que se vea el por qué.


----------



## Ajetreo (22 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> He entrado un rato en ese foro y creo que acabo de descubrir un universo paralelo, una dimensión desconocida. Después de leer hilos como "con o sin gafas", "corset o sujetador", o "para disimular la barriguita", todo ello aderezado de firmas luminosas o con carteles de "javi te quiero", pues creo que mi vida ya no será la misma. Estoy en estado de shock :S
> .



Yo nunca había ido y me temo que "imprima carácter" y mañana me lo noten .... a mi me ha epatado "pisar los pétalos mancha los bajos del vestido"


----------



## Optimista bien informado (22 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigos, ya tengo trabajo. Comienzo tras la semana santa.
> 
> Qué bien, le llevo la contraria a ZPRajoy que estaba empeñado en que estuviera (al igual que el resto de españoles) en el paro.



Enhorabuena Janus :Aplauso: (Aunque a fuer de ser sinceros creo que nadie en el hilo se sorprende lo más mínimo de esta noticia ) )



Ajetreo dijo:


> - Que era un timo ya lo sospeche desde el principio pero yo debo ser muy ignorante porque no se me ocurre que beneficio obtienen por poner el anuncio



Si no se hubiese mostrado tan perspicaz hubiera llegado al punto de:
- "Le mando el contrato por correo, que ahora no puedo viajar a España y usted me ingresa la fianza y la primera mensualidad en la cuenta tal..., una vez verificado el ingreso le envío las llaves y ud. me remite mi copia del contrato..."

Si tiene localizado ese anuncio, aunque sea en la caché de google o con el número de referencia de fotocasa, hágalo saber en fotocasa y, sobre todo en Página Oficial del Cuerpo Nacional de Policía.-Formulario de Contacto y/o https://www.gdt.guardiacivil.es/webgdt/colabora.php


----------



## aksarben (22 Mar 2012)

Enhorabuena Janus, su nuevo trabajo tiene pinta de ser muy interesante, tengo claro que en su momento equivoqué mi vocación .

Y llámenme marujo, pero estoy deseando saber qué le ha contestado su futura a ghkghk...


----------



## Ajetreo (22 Mar 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Enhorabuena Janus :Aplauso: (Aunque a fuer de ser sinceros creo que nadie en el hilo se sorprende lo más mínimo de esta noticia ) )
> 
> Si no se hubiese mostrado tan perspicaz hubiera llegado al punto de:
> - "Le mando el contrato por correo, que ahora no puedo viajar a España y usted me ingresa la fianza y la primera mensualidad en la cuenta tal..., una vez verificado el ingreso le envío las llaves y ud. me remite mi copia del contrato..."
> ...



OK. lo tengo todo guardadito, así lo haré


----------



## Janus (22 Mar 2012)

Bueno .... Nikkei bajando el 1%.


----------



## Claca (22 Mar 2012)

BBVA:







Estructura parecida a la del SAN, más débil y con una vuelta más clara en el corto plazo con un HCH cuya clavicular no ha podido superar. Dos impulsos completados y de momento las bases aguantan.

De cara al medio plazo, sigue muy bajista. Primero, porque el segundo impulso podría estar simplemente dilatando, segundo porque rompió un triánglo por abajo con una zona de soporte muy clara y, finalmente, porque también está metido en un canal bajista.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 23:53 ---------- El original se escribió a las 23:52 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Bueno .... Nikkei bajando el 1%.



Por cierto, felicidades, no has tardado nada ¿eh? Si es que el que vale, vale :Aplauso:


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Mar 2012)

Claca, tus gráficos sin títulos jocosos no valen nada :no:


----------



## Claca (23 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Claca, tus gráficos sin títulos jocosos no valen nada :no:



Tarde ya... para la próxima intentaré recordarlo 

TEF:







Lo interesante de TEF es que se ve clarísimamente algo que comenté hace meses: aunque parece que el IBEX no se mueve, sus engranajes internos sí lo han hecho, ¡y cómo! Mientras los bancos han subido a probar resistencias, TEF y algunas eléctricas han descendido poco a poco hasta zonas de soportes muy importantes. Así, mientras el IBEX está en los 8.400, la reina del selectivo se encuentra en niveles que se vieron con el índice en los 7.500. Como dije entonces, el peligro de romper hacia abajo reside en el nuevo margen que dejaría la pérdida de soportes en valores tan importantes, pues, aunque los bancos tienen todavía recorrido hasta sus mínimos, en TEF y otros ya estamos sobre ellos.

A corto plazo TELEFONICA está muy lateral, sin pena ni gloria, rebotando desde una importante zona de soporte que señalaba sesiones atrás. La estructura bajista que se inició en verano amenaza con laznar un segundo bajista a la pérdida de los mínimos y, personalmente, es lo que creo que tarde o temprano terminará sucediendo, pero por ahora la zona de apoyo se ha mostrado fuerte y podría dar todavía bastante guerra.


----------



## Janus (23 Mar 2012)

Amigos, les traigo una probable perla. Ya esta alcista y es muy cíclica desde el punto de vista de que cuando tiene que subir, sube ..... y cuando tiene que bajar, baja. Pero con la tranquilidad necesaria que está en las antipodas de las solares y las carboneras. Se llama Cal Maine.
Otro interesante, pero esta vez más volátil, es Meritor. Aquí yo he tenido buenas y potentes plusvis antaño.
Otra que se ha tornada interesante es la tan querida Netflix. Ya esta consistentemente alcista y si consigue superar el maximo anterior, se puede ir a 160. Este valor apenas engañada pero hay que ser conscientes que al igual que First Solar .... no es bueno para intentar buscar giros. Mejor esperar a verlos (no pensarlos).
Uno que me gusta mucho es sin duda RBS. Tiene un gráfico que si supera los 30, se volverá muy alcista. Y es muy probable que lo supere porque está en esa línea. Ahora está descansando un poco y mejor no meterse aún no vaya a ser que lo que parece una figura de consolidación, se convierta en un techo. Otro es Lloyds pero también hay que esperar porque se puede pegar un retroceso del 15% sin que desarme la posible figura de vuelta de largo plazo.
Sigan Alcatel que tiene un buen short pero requiere una protección ajustada.
Deere es muy bajista y muy interesante.Lleva su tiempo por lo que no es probable que baje en plan latigazos. Está claramente en la parte bajista del ciclo y se la puede chupar un 20% de reward perfectamente pero tiene que ser con tiempo.
Un valor que gusta bastante es Compass. Muy alcista. Es tirar a pichón parado.


----------



## Estilicón (23 Mar 2012)

Hamijos, este hilo ya lleva más de 4100 mensajes y todavía faltan 9 días.

Algún forero ilustre debería abrir un hilo de segunda parte del mes porque este hilo se iría a los 6000 mensajes y el spectrum de calopez no sé si lo podrá soportar.

PD. Si alguien lo abre, que se acuerde de indicarlo como mítico.


----------



## VLADELUI (23 Mar 2012)

aksarben dijo:


> Enhorabuena Janus, su nuevo trabajo tiene pinta de ser muy interesante, tengo claro que en su momento equivoqué mi vocación .
> 
> Y llámenme marujo, pero estoy deseando saber qué le ha contestado su futura a ghkghk...



Enhorabuena a Janus.

ghkghk tiene dos posibilidades:

1.- Le putea la parienta a corto y le dice que nones.
2.- Le putea la parienta a largo y le dice que si.

Es una broma de casado...¿o no?.


----------



## ponzi (23 Mar 2012)

Muchas felicidades Janus!! o mejor dicho menuda suerte que va a tener la empresa con tu fichaje.
Soy de los que piensan que la riqueza de una empresa la constituyen fundamentalmente la calidad de su capital humano y desde luego con tu fichaje calidad no les va a faltar 

Antes de que quede abierto el segundo hilo de marzo me gustaría hacer un poco de merchandasing 

Blog Corporativo de Iberdrola


----------



## atman (23 Mar 2012)

Entiendo que Calopez permite que cualquier forero abra temas.... así que sin ser ilustre, me he permitido abrir la segunda parte del hilo que ustedes tienen a su disposición: aquí


----------



## pollastre (23 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> El señor pollastre no pasa ni a saludar, o se ha hecho de oro y pasa de dar envidia o esta celoso por el tema de pecata...




Ainnssssss le presento mis excusas... ya sabe que esta semana he estado "Desaparecido en Combate 2" (clara rival de "American Ninja", ya que estamos).

Ayer pasé el puto Palantir a producción, y hoy estoy aquí "extasiao" simplemente contemplándolo. Mia qué bonico es, cuántos colorines pone en la pantalla.

Además, he tenido un momento complicado intentando ponerme al día con las 40 páginas de posts que han escrito Uds. Al final no lo he conseguido del todo, ya que me he parado con más detenimiento en las páginas de edad, a ver si algún forero coincidía con mi número de primaveras....


----------

